# The Original Forum Super Hero Thread



## Blue (Jul 26, 2005)

As always, the full list of moderators and administrators can be found at the Forum Leaders Listing.

*Announcements (in awesomely sensical American Date Format):*

10/1: *Hef* was demodded to advisor.
10/5: *Utz* was promoted to mod of the Bleach Avenue.
10/18: *Gold Knight* was promoted to mod of the Naruto Avenue.
10/24: *Hef* is N. Avenue mod once again!
11/29: *MechaTC* was demodded to advisor.
12/2: *Hef* was chosen to fill *MechaTC*'s spot in the Akatsuki. hef is a good boy.
12/5: *Kagakusha* resigned.
12/8: *Kakashi Fangirl* was chosen to replace Kagakusha.
12/24: *sunshine and gasoline* made mod over ANBU and Music. 
12/28: *Nah-nah* was promoted to mod the English Naruto Discussion.
12/30: *Kagakusha* returns and will remain as *advisor.
1/11: *Moe* steps down and will be an advisor. 
1/13: *peK* promoted to Smod/Akatsuki.
2/4: *Hef* steps down from Smodship, *Gold Knight* is now the new member of Akatsuki. *Nah-nah* and *Utz* are also given Naruto Avenue.
2/5: *Ronin* returns as an admin.
2/14: *Spike/Shunsui/Naota/NN* has "quit"... He's in the Supporting Staff now.
2/16: *Ruri* joins the staff as a moderator over Fanclubs.
2/17: *Moridin* has been promoted as the new Bleach Avenue Mod.
2/19: *Wave*, *StoneWalker*, *Spectrum*, *Final Ultima*,  *MechaTC* and *Mecha-Kisame* have been moved to the Advisors usergroup due to inactivity.
2/27: *sunshine and gasoline* joins the Akatsuki.
3/21: *Lexiefaye* joins as the new Naruto Avenue mod. May Itachi have mercy on her soul.
3/22: *Tsukiyomi* is now mod of Naruto Avenue and the Outskirts Battledome.
4/3/06: *Reznor* was promoted to Admin.
4/4: Murasaki is modded to the Art Section
4/4: NN does something useful
4/A billion: NN succumbs to the coolness of real adminship and returns
4/20: *Splintered <333*  is made Library mod because she is win.
5/something: We hire sum mods.
5/something deux: Lexiefaye declared MIA. Demodded while the search continues.
5/19: *Moridin* super modded.
5/20: *Shroomsday* made mod of Konoha Plaza.
6/1: *Sai* is appointed mod of Naruto Avenue.
6/5: *Chamcham Trigger*, *Kira Yamato* and *Splintered*, and *Ruri* promoted to Akatsuki
6/6: *Shroomsday* expanded moderating area to Downtown Konoha, Outskirts of Konoha and Anbu Central. These Forums breathlessly scream.
6/7: *Hokage Naruto* promoted to mod of the English Naruto Section. 
6/8: *less* loses bet and becomes Moderator of Music Department
6/10: *Murasaki* is back to kick ass and chew bubble gum and she's...yadeyadeyade
6/18: *Donkey Show* was modded on this date. Only now do we recognize the impact this event truly had. T__T
6/19: *Reznor* found dead on the toilet
6/22: Giant boulder missing from *Reznor*'s grave
6/23 (or something lol): *hef* aka *Miss All Sunday* took back her his its something's position in the already overcrowded group of villainous thugs also known as Akatsuki
6/26: *Reznor* returns and explains that he was just asleep
7/01 (or there abouts I guess): *Occa* and *Blue* go into stealth mode, are now advisormins. *Shroomsday* blamed (and beaten)
7/19: *Spintered* sets fire to the Blender, *Shroomsday* blamed
7/20:*Hot Boring Fetish Action aka Kori*  is made Plaza mod because of *Shroomsday*'s horrendous drinking problem.
7/22: Forum under serious attack from international terrorists, the Administration calls a lengthy conference so Staff can vote whether there is a problem. Talks go on for two weeks without resolution.
7/26: *sunshine and gasoline* finishes music tour and returns to the humble life of superio modding
7/27: *Axass* goes on an international pimping tour till September. Has relinquished SSjMod powers and become an Advisor.
8/02: *Vash* and *TenshiOni* promoted to Admin. They demand to be referred to as the 'Adminettes' from now onwards.
8/08: NN is now an Advisor. Deadminned due to repeated sexual harrassment scandals.
9/18:*sunshine and gasoline* steps down from Smodship.  Children are slain while women weep.  Shroomsday is blamed.
9/21: *Hef* becomes a productive member of society again and thus switches from Super Moderator to Advisor. Shroomsday beaten with brooms.
9/30: Modstaff were craving sandwhiches, so *Grrblt* was modded for NA
10/2 (or something): *TheBlindHyuuga* given reigns over ANBU Central/Konoha TV 12. Shroomsday unable to keep his excitement in, elicited the blindness.
10/3: *Subzero Scarlet*  penetrates Shroomsday's core and resumes Akatsuki membership once again. Shroomsday's narcoleptic fits blamed.

CONTINUED NEXT POST


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2005)

10/sumething: *Spectrum* rejoins Akatsuki
10/13: *Odlam* becomes an NA mod
10/15: *Kori/Icefag Harlot* and *Hokage Naruto* finally get promoted to Smods after hours of rigorous days sleeping their way to the top. Shroomsday McBain'ed.
10/29: *`moridin* steps down and becomes an advisor
10/30: *TheBlindHyuuga* takes control of the entire Outskirts.
10/31: *Sho* has passed Go and collected 200 dollars in his road to advisorship
11/8: *Harlita*  becomes the new queen of FanClub Land.
11/9: *`moridin* steps on his shoe lace and falls into being a Super Mod again, staff wear blonde curly wigs in celebration. Shroomsday tickled.
11/26: *sunshine and gasoline* returns from the nine hells and resumes his place as the Master Smod of the forums.
12/2: *aburoYin* modded over the Artist's Gallery.
1/10: *Harlita* and *TBH* get their supermodding on while Hokage Naruto takes one step closer to being a productive member of society again by stepping to down to Moderator. Shroomsday KO'ed 9th Round. Lacus Clyne was also advisor'd...
1/25: *Comic Book Guy* made mod over Outskirts Battledome. Phear!
3/1 or thereabouts: *Harlita* mentions there's a fire and that she's getting the fuck out, and retires from staff. Hideous burns inflicted on remaining staff members.
3/10: *Delirium* joins the orgy in the Hokage Pimphouse. 
He is taking *less*'s music studio as *less* is a travelin' man and isn't going to be around much. *less* will move to the special VIP advisor room though.
3/13: *Spectrum* is promoted with great pomp and circumstance to the highest position on NF: Maagistor, bearer of the Chalice of the Last of the Uchihas, holder of the 16 Sacred Rings of Sasuke, Purveyor of Jiraiya_Sama/ Yakushi~Kabuto's Shrine Maidenship.
Also administrator.
Sometime later. . .: *Gooba* follows suit to Adminship.
March 16: *Donkey Show* reminds us that we forgot to add him to this list months ago....no bukkake for us...
3/something or other: 
*Rhaella* bribes staff with cheesecake. Promoted soon after to FC moderator. Staff gains a collective SandG in weight.
*Shiron* sprinkles love potion in Shroomsday's crab cake. Compelled to win his newest lover's favor, Shroomsday fervently begs for Shiron's promotion. Given the power over the dumpster NA, *Shiron* soon turns into an alcoholic, fitting right in.
*moridin* found peeping in the Female Mod locker room. McBanned.
4/2 ish: 
*Suzuhiko* = new Plaza mod, gaining the ranks of an honorable tradition. Has the combined ghey of KK and Kori so this may have been a terrible mistake.
4/4: Since they were on a [t]roll, the staff decided to mod *vervex*, co-head of the Art section.
4/8: *Risu*  be pwnin' n00bs on the Bdomez. Huzzah.
*Donkey Show* powers up and becomes a smod.  POWA DESU!!!
5/9: A bunch o' shit has happened over the past month. Among them: Shiron @ *Crowned Innocence* takes a leave of absence after finding out about Shroomsday's horrible secret - his detachable penis is actually real. 
*Risu* expands and *9Tail-Hokage* is modded and such. Win, tuna, and love ensue.
5/10: We're on a spree. Expect 23 more moddings in the next 24 hours.
dey see him rollin
dey h8in
*Amaretti* be moddin the Cafe
Sometime later. . . : *radishbak* Battledomes the modly way.
5/19: Staff decides *Vashu*'s name in green is too plain ugly to tolerate any longer -- is remade an *SMod*, along with the *Cassandra Cain Fanboy*.
5/24: *Shiron* takes a deep, deep breath and accepts Shroomsday's secret, subsequently falling back into modding.
6/10: There's good news and bad news.
The good news is, now that the stars and planets finally in proper alignment, *Hef* returns to SMod status!
The bad news is *Grrblt* and *moridin* answer their calls to life, and are Advisor'd. Staff is in great mourning (that's not fake!)
6/13: The staff were on another (t)roll, modding *QuoNina *and *Marsala *to fill the void in their hearts. Awww. . .
An unknown amount of time later. . .: Technical difficulties -- stardate update logs were lost.
What is known is that *Harlita* returns! *sunshine and gasoline* is Advisor'd! And *Bass* is the new ecchi mod! Oi oi!
7/20: Staff is now 100% more ABAP now that *Suzuhiko, Delirium, and Harlita* join the evil ranks of akatsuki
8/17:  *Rice Ball* inherits the will of the OBD....SHAZAM!
*Yakushi Kabuto* takes the task of fending of pairing wars and spam in the HofU
*somewhere in here*:  *Shiron, Hef, QuoNina, Rhaella, Risu, Splintered* step down into advisordom, *moridin and Kaga* return to smodship
8/29:  *Esponer* takes over the naruto battledome subforums....good luck....
9/3: *lovewitches *takes control over the FCs
somewhat recent:  *Shiron/Recreation* returns to mod HofU, FCs, Cafe, and the Library
9/25:  *Haterade* gets to be the goddamn batman of the OBD
9/27 *Iria* and *Robotkiller/Viral* become the new king and queen of the plaza/chatterbox/blender
10/10 - *destroy_musick* becomes new mod of the Music Department. He hands out pancakes.
10/12 - *Jetstorm* gives HofU another helping hand
10/14 - *Genesis* was given reign of NA
10/23 - *ezxx* goes Super Saiyan (mod of OBD). An investigation is launched into the recent assaults taking place on the Advisors.


----------



## Genesis (Jul 26, 2005)

10/26 - *Toby_Christ* is the new owner of the Cafe. In other news, several Advisors are found lying within pools of their blood. They are abandoned. *Risu* sets out bravely to discover who is the culprit behind the attacks.
12/1 - *Naruko* is bribed into becoming a mod of the Fanclubs. Somewhere in Mexico, *Yakushi Kabuto* continues her search for the money that she entrusted to *Spintered* who seemingly misplaced it.
12/6 - *Kribaby* takes over Bleach Avenue. KUCHEEKY BADKUYA!!! Also, *Risu* found dumped at bottom of lake.
12/28 - *JediJaina* is the new Dub Naruto section mod! *Bass* is blamed for everything that may have ever gone wrong in the Mod Lounge, even before he was there.
1/1 - *Distracted* is given the key to Naruto BD subforums. He soon becomes preoccupied with other things. *Genesis* is discovered as the one behind the extermination of Advisors. When asked why, he replied, "I'm better than them." His reasoning earned him rewards.
1/2 - Konoha Telegrams gains *Hexa*.  *pek the villain* defeats the final boss and becomes Admin. Staff celebrates. *Taxman* steps down due to other priorities. 
1/6 - *Halfhearted's* essay is accepted. She is now the new Queen of House of Uzumaki. But, where is her King???
1/22 - *Genesis* is demoted to normal member. Hell is unleashed, *Risu* is hospitalised, *Splintered* has first internet orgasm, *Yakushi Kabuto* mourns, *Delirium* sings, *pek*...is *pek*, *Gooba* campaigns, *Reznor* is found buried in Alaska, rest of staff fears for life. *Genesis* becomes mod again.
1/26 - *Yakushi Kabuto* wins Smodship.
1/29 - *Genesis* beats *Delirium* in a rap battle. *Delirium* quits the staff.
2/9 - *less*, being surrounded by a beam of light, was returned to his former glory. He is back, in the Literature Department.
2/11 - *QuoNina* received a phone call. It is time to kick some ass in Konoha Library. After a nap though.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 26, 2005)

Both very well deserved promotions! 

Congrats, Mel and Goobster!


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2005)

Awesome!  But if I may ask, why are there 4 mods for the art section?  It doesn't seem as if its any more active than the other sections.  And are you guys going to have to look for a new FC mod now that K_fg is an "advisor"?  And when did that happen?  Come to think of it, I haven't seen her around in a while.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 26, 2005)

All of my buddies are moving on up! 

Can I have a piece of your pie, Mel?  XD

Enjoy your deluxe apartment in the sky, Goobs.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 26, 2005)

Yay! 

This thread is a great idea.


----------



## Blue (Jul 26, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Awesome!  But if I may ask, why are there 4 mods for the art section?  It doesn't seem as if its any more active than the other sections.  And are you guys going to have to look for a new FC mod now that K_fg is an "advisor"?  And when did that happen?  Come to think of it, I haven't seen her around in a while.



There are 4 art mods because way back in the day, they went crazy hiring them and some of them are still around.

The exceptions being:
Stonewalker - is an artist rather then a gfx person, and therefore uniquely qualified
and
Pek - Was hired to mod library floor 2, and has extensive gfx skill, so was made art mod out of practicality.

We're kinda hoping that the Smods can keep fanclubs in check. Kak_Girl will most likely be back, so we don't want to kick her seat away. And it happened about a week ago.


----------



## martryn (Jul 26, 2005)

> Pek - Was hired to mod library floor 2, and has extensive gfx skill, so was made art mod out of practicality.



Ah ha!  I knew it was something to that effect.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 26, 2005)

> This thread is a great idea.


hehehe yeah iam sure you like it.
well congrats nyway!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jul 26, 2005)

Goobs said:
			
		

> This thread is a great idea.


Yar!  

Stuff about staff reshuffles and mod duties can be addressed here  *gives Joe requested pie*


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 26, 2005)

YAY 
Gooba is now a smod ^__^ congrats!!
congrats to occa, too ^^


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> And to start with, occasionalutopia has been promoted to Administrator to replace the exiting Urahara Kisuke/Vegeta/Ronin/Kisuke/Renji, and Gooba has been promoted to Smod to take her place.


Congrats to both of you. 

Yea, Gooba.  Now I have a second smoderator who won't hurt me - much!!


----------



## Wrath (Jul 26, 2005)

Nonsense. Gooba destroys all!


----------



## Cao Ren (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats to all.


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2005)

Lucky. (filler)


----------



## Reznor (Jul 26, 2005)

Fun fact: Most forum leaders are vampires, irl.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats Occa and Gooba!


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 26, 2005)

I always wondered.... as busy as it is, and now with multi sections - why is there only one 'active' FC mod? Expecting the smods to help out is one thing, but wouldn't it be better if there were more official patrolmen?

I'd thought this back when kks fangirl was made mod for the section, so many applicants (haha) surely someone else had the material to help out.

Anyway, don't mind me. I come up with strange ideas sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 26, 2005)

out of topic:

I'm so happy you used asuma in you title ^^ 

I think it's a way of showing that goob's been promoted ^^


----------



## Reznor (Jul 26, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I always wondered.... as busy as it is, and now with multi sections - why is there only one 'active' FC mod? Expecting the smods to help out is one thing, but wouldn't it be better if there were more official patrolmen?
> 
> I'd thought this back when kks fangirl was made mod for the section, so many applicants (haha) surely someone else had the material to help out.
> 
> Anyway, don't mind me. I come up with strange ideas sometimes. ;-)


Reznor was one of the applicants, how about him?

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 26, 2005)

We need someone to mod the konoha food court. It's going wild out there


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 26, 2005)

reznor said:
			
		

> Reznor was one of the applicants, how about him?
> 
> XDDDDDDDDD


PenaltyLife was the runner-up...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> We need someone to mod the konoha food court. It's going wild out there




*strangely agrees* :S


----------



## Shunsui (Jul 27, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> PenaltyLife was the runner-up...


*seconds a lot*


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2005)

It definately is nice to see me peeps moving up in the world that is called NF.  I for one would abuse my power in bukkake if I was a smod/admin/akatsuki or whatnot. XD


----------



## rokkudaime (Jul 27, 2005)

may i just ask, what is an advisor? is it the same as being a smod or just some title?


----------



## Meijin (Jul 27, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> may i just ask, what is an advisor? is it the same as being a smod or just some title?



No. Advisor gets a red username, and other special things like a 150x150 avatar and whatnot.

EDIT : And Gooba was SModed recently...? I thought he was SMod for like, the last month 

I need to get out more.


----------



## Shiron (Jul 27, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> may i just ask, what is an advisor? is it the same as being a smod or just some title?


An advisor is an admin or s/mod that is no longer active enough to carry on their former duties as a s/mod or admin.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 27, 2005)

More specifically, an Advisor is actually someone with the ability to see the Mod Lounge but not any actual mod powers.

It's for ex-mods and others chosen because we think they'll contribute well to board policy.


----------



## abfluvver (Jul 27, 2005)

I notice _I_ have not been chosen as an Advisor.
Which is a good call on the administration's part, in my opinion


----------



## KK (Jul 27, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> I notice _I_ have not been chosen as an Advisor.
> Which is a good call on the administration's part, in my opinion



i'd shoot myself in the face if that happens.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 28, 2005)

Penis Penis Penis.

In Penish, that means Congrats Congrats Congrats.


----------



## Blue (Jul 28, 2005)

Axass has been promoted to Supermod and Kakagusha (sic) is Smod once again.



			
				abfluvver said:
			
		

> I notice _I_ have not been chosen as an Advisor.
> Which is a good call on the administration's part, in my opinion


Well, you haven't been that active, and there would be those favoritism fools whining.


> i'd shoot myself in the face if that happens.


...
Hey Nik, wanna be an advisor?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats Axass 



> Well, you haven't been that active, and there would be those favoritism fools whining.


Well, anyone who used to be a smod/admin should automaticly be an advisor, unless there is some specific reason otherwise.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 29, 2005)

Toilet 1 : NF 0


----------



## Reznor (Jul 29, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Toilet 1 : NF 0


 
Halftime update:

Toilet: 7 NF: 9


----------



## The Scenester (Jul 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Fun fact: Most forum leaders are vampires, irl.



 I'm a vampire irl 


			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> I always wondered.... as busy as it is, and now with multi sections - why is there only one 'active' FC mod? Expecting the smods to help out is one thing, but wouldn't it be better if there were more official patrolmen?
> 
> I'd thought this back when kks fangirl was made mod for the section, so many applicants (haha) surely someone else had the material to help out.
> 
> Anyway, don't mind me. I come up with strange ideas sometimes. ;-)


I think you're right. Especially with the place growing bigger with all the sub-sections.

Monny for FC mod! 


			
				AFI said:
			
		

> We need someone to mod the konoha food court. It's going wild out there



*agrees* *also thinks the game section could use some modding aswell :S*

Egh, 5 AM, I need sleep *falls over*


----------



## Jordy (Jul 30, 2005)

Congrats to Jack! xD


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 30, 2005)

congrats to all who have deserved it...


----------



## Sayo (Jul 30, 2005)

hurray for occi  

hmmm now to make up some clever critics to show my smartness <.>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Halftime update:
> 
> Toilet: 7 NF: 9



Damnit, when did that happen


----------



## Sayo (Jul 30, 2005)

> Fun fact: Most forum leaders are vampires, irl.


shuush you, or i'll need to decapitate you for unraveling my over obvious secret @   my rank >__>


----------



## Procyon (Jul 30, 2005)

Axass was my prediction for smodship. =O


----------



## Reznor (Jul 30, 2005)

Giro the Ramen Man said:
			
		

> Axass was my prediction for smodship. =O


Well, oh wise one, you were right.

Axass is a smod!



			
				AFI said:
			
		

> Damnit, when did that happen


I happened when I figured out when cleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplan
cleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplan
cleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplan!



			
				Sayoko said:
			
		

> shuush you, or i'll need to decapitate you for unraveling my over obvious secret @   my rank >__>


Oops =X


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 30, 2005)

> I happened when I figured out when cleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplan cleverplancleverplan
> cleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplan cleverplancleverplan
> cleverplancleverplancleverplancleverplan!



Toilet 2 : Rez 50


----------



## Reznor (Jul 30, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Toilet 2 : Rez 50


I agree ^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Jul 30, 2005)

Whoa. That was sneaky. *applauds*


----------



## Meijin (Jul 31, 2005)

Rez is such a sly man.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jul 31, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I agree ^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^



Ok that was uncalled for! It's on now bizzach! 

The e-war between rez and toilet starts today. And ends when I win.


----------



## Sayo (Jul 31, 2005)

> Oops =X


I SAID SHUSH!!!  = p


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 31, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> I'm a vampire irl


No, you are my bitch 

and this thread is pretty good


----------



## lucky (Jul 31, 2005)

Out of curiosity... how do you choose who you want to become mods or advizzzzors anways?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2005)

We are very active, so we see who posts well and and has good modship qualities.  We choose who would be an advisor based on whether or not they were just demodded for some reason.  Only 2 advisors weren't mods and they could have been if they wanted to.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> I SAID SHUSH!!!  = p


*Go to seminary*
*learns regeneration a la Anderson style *

It's interesting that you and I both reverted to these avatars, as these are the ones we had in the April Fool's thread  (And had similair styles of posting in it >.>)


----------



## Zhongda (Aug 1, 2005)

yes this thread clearifies who to suck up to. 
very  usefull


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 1, 2005)

I suck up to no one. Let them suck up to me.


----------



## Misk (Aug 1, 2005)

*does not suck up to skmt999 and his....non-mod/smod/adminess*


----------



## Sayo (Aug 1, 2005)

you can suck up to me, i may give you the wonderfull oppertunity of having you kiss my feet and beg, or something like that


----------



## Axass (Aug 1, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity... how do you choose who you want to become mods or advizzzzors anways?


Gooba's lying, the truth is that we pick a random number from 1 to 27,270, then we check which member has that registration number and we make him mod.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Aug 1, 2005)

*busts in* "steals Reznor avy"


----------



## Reznor (Aug 1, 2005)

lucky said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity... how do you choose who you want to become mods or advizzzzors anways?


 200 users are put in a thread. The one that survives is a mod.


			
				Inuyasha said:
			
		

> *does not suck up to skmt999 and *his*....non-mod/smod/adminess*


WRONG! *moderates*


			
				Ichimaru Gin said:
			
		

> *busts in* "steals Reznor avy"


 Bah! This thing? It's so grainy. Why?


			
				Canti said:
			
		

> Rez is such a sly man.


 Thank you/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 1, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> you can suck up to me, i may give you the wonderfull oppertunity of having you kiss my feet and beg, or something like that


*begs and kisses feet*
I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!

 :


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 1, 2005)

> We are very active, so we see who posts well and and has good modship qualities. We choose who would be an advisor based on whether or not they were just demodded for some reason. Only 2 advisors weren't mods and they could have been if they wanted to.


 You mean they're actually qualified??



> Gooba's lying, the truth is that we pick a random number from 1 to 27,270, then we check which member has that registration number and we make him mod.


 As I expected...



> 200 users are put in a thread. The one that survives is a mod.


 Much better.  I feel a lot more secure knowing the truth about those who watch over us...and that they could kick my ass to Kansas, should they wish to do so.


----------



## Hermie (Aug 1, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> 200 users are put in a thread. The one that survives is a mod.


This explanation reflects the current mod team the most....








*runs away*


----------



## Misk (Aug 1, 2005)

*replaces his arm since Rez moderated it off*
Why dont you make the Survivor interesting and add Rusty Forks to everyones arsenal


----------



## Ah B (Aug 1, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> 200 users are put in a thread. The one that survives is a mod.



What if...someone decides to challenge a mod to a duel!?!:amazed Is that an exception?


----------



## Misk (Aug 1, 2005)

Mods are of unspeakable evil power you would be smited in an instant


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Mods are of unspeakable evil power you would be smited in an instant



that is true. i got close to being smitten by one of the evil mods for no apparent reason. all they had to do was ask nicely for me to apologize but instead they decided to flex their power and that got me almost permanently banned.


----------



## Axass (Aug 2, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> What if...someone decides to challenge a mod to a duel!?!:amazed Is that an exception?


He gets banned. No duels accepted.


----------



## KK (Aug 2, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> He gets banned. No duels accepted.



You make me so proud. ing


----------



## metronomy (Aug 2, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> You make me so proud. ing


You make me sick.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 2, 2005)

They have treatments for that now.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 2, 2005)

Wrath said:
			
		

> They have treatments for that now.



Why doesn't that surprise me >.>


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anything surprise you? 

...

So, how goes the secret recruitment drive?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> What if...someone decides to challenge a mod to a duel!?!:amazed Is that an exception?


He needs to play it smart if he wants to be worth.

Challenging someone with mod powers to overt forum combat is stupid... you need to be witty.

But remember that most mods used to be wily members! They may still outsmart your trickery.


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats to all mods! 

Can I know how you become a mod?


----------



## Misk (Aug 3, 2005)

Rule #1 Dont ask how or if you can become a mod


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 3, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Rule #1 Dont ask how or if you can become a mod


Why not O_o


----------



## KK (Aug 3, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> Why not O_o



If you do, it will incite my yaoi wrath. Begone cretin!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 3, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> If you do, it will incite my yaoi wrath. Begone cretin!


I wanna be a mod!!! *waits for yaoi*


----------



## Misk (Aug 3, 2005)

Only SaG would enjoy it


----------



## Meijin (Aug 3, 2005)

Yaoi?! WHERE?!


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 4, 2005)

Is it Auron x Jecht? Or Braska????


----------



## Sayo (Aug 5, 2005)

lol stop spamming >_>


----------



## Lammy (Aug 6, 2005)

I should just have my own category on the forum leaders bit.

A seperate section to Akatsuki, Mods, Admins, Shannaro!

Something like 'The Moustache', because my orange aura bathes you all in my fantastic glow


----------



## Meijin (Aug 7, 2005)

BandanaDan said:
			
		

> I should just have my own category on the forum leaders bit.
> 
> A seperate section to Akatsuki, Mods, Admins, Shannaro!
> 
> Something like 'The Moustache', because my orange aura bathes you all in my fantastic glow



I second that.


----------



## Shishou (Aug 9, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> lol stop spamming >_>



zOmg!  Sayoko gets a cool ﮎ

I am so jealous!


----------



## Meijin (Aug 9, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> zOmg!  Sayoko gets a cool ﮎ
> 
> I am so jealous!



Someone told me that it's an Arabic K. So now she's Kayoko!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 9, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> Someone told me that it's an Arabic K. So now she's Kayoko!


Liar, it's just a bent coat hanger.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 9, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Liar, it's just a bent coat hanger.


Fuck. My guess was the Arabic Letter "Farsi Yeh"


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 9, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Fuck. My guess was the Arabic Letter "Farsi Yeh"


HA!  You lose!


----------



## monk3 (Aug 9, 2005)

do not incite KK's yaoi wrath. that might get way too out of hand


----------



## iaido (Aug 10, 2005)

Iaido promotes himself to Super Admin Extrodinaire


----------



## KK (Aug 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Fuck. My guess was the Arabic Letter "Farsi Yeh"



You both suck at life. That's the hebrew letter "Zayeen."


----------



## Meijin (Aug 10, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> You both suck at life. That's the hebrew letter "Zayeen."



I thought I only failed at life, now I suck at it? Jeez.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 10, 2005)

iaido said:
			
		

> Iaido promotes himself to Super Admin Extrodinaire


Vash demotes Iaido to Village Idiot


----------



## Sayo (Aug 10, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Vash demotes Iaido to Village Idiot


now, now, be friends vash (;


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 10, 2005)

Why are akatsuki members running this forum? Aren't they evil?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 10, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> Why are akatsuki members running this forum? Aren't they evil?


lol. Akatsuki = Smods (Super Moderators). - MnK


----------



## KK (Aug 10, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> Why are akatsuki members running this forum? Aren't they evil?



>_____> *bans*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 10, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> Why are akatsuki members running this forum? Aren't they evil?




Haha! Thats actually a good point. Purpleshirthomosexual.


----------



## KK (Aug 10, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Haha! Thats actually a good point. Purpleshirthomosexual.



Toilet, we love your kitten hijack sig.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 10, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Toilet, we love your kitten hijack sig.


That's hostages, not a hijacking.  And you're plural.


----------



## KK (Aug 10, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> That's hostages, not a hijacking.  And you're plural.



We know.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 11, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> Why are akatsuki members running this forum? Aren't they evil?


 Of course they're evil!! Haven't you been paying any attention to this thread???  



.... 


​


----------



## Utz (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats to all the promotions 

Occa-chan is Admin now, which means she now can order me around during smex XD  

Nice thread !


----------



## KK (Aug 12, 2005)

Dammit Utz!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Toilet, we love your kitten hijack sig.



You're not still plural are you?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 12, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> You're not still plural are you?


We are.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 12, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> We are.


As opposidly from me, who are rather just badly grammer!


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Rez, that was almost Engrish.


----------



## Utz (Aug 12, 2005)

What did I do KK   you too!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> We are.



But, but, I thought it was "Plural Day". Ahh I get it now, since everything is plural, then it's  "Plural Days".


How incredibly lame cool.


----------



## Seon (Aug 12, 2005)

[[;l';l';';';';'';


----------



## KK (Aug 12, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> What did I do KK   you too!



Nuu, it's ok. Love you too.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

LOl i love you 2 LOl im plural LOL  . . are you, LOL???

are you?!?!?!?!?!?  LOL  . . .


----------



## KK (Aug 12, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> LOl i love you 2 LOl im plural LOL  . . are you, LOL???
> 
> are you?!?!?!?!?!?  LOL  . . .



We're not amused.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 12, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> We're not amused.


I have being of the amusement ^_^


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

> What did I do KK   you too!





> Nuu, it's ok. Love you too.





> What did I do KK   you too!





			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> We're not amused.


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 12, 2005)

one on the left is ugly so i'll try my luck.


Liek u should liek pulral liek us! We r teh pwnages liek dat!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Everytime you post something stupid. God makes a duplicate account called itachi4life.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 12, 2005)

That plural joke thing got boring real fast.

All of you using plural, here is a message to you in plural.

*FUCK ALL YALL!!!11*

s


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 12, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Everytime you post something stupid. God makes a duplicate account called itachi4life.




dang... there must like 4103 of those!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 12, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> dang... there must like 4103 of those!


hahaha how plural, get it? plural, LOL


----------



## Stalker (Aug 12, 2005)

fo show.....


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 12, 2005)

This skmt is confused.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 12, 2005)

Can I be the unofficial forum leader?


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 13, 2005)

I believe I've lost my sanity again reading the last pages


----------



## Sayo (Aug 13, 2005)

Scen said:
			
		

> I believe I've lost my sanity again reading the last pages


as long as we laugh and we keep our heads cool it's all good for fun


----------



## Reznor (Aug 13, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Can I be the unofficial forum leader?


Yes                 .


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, that easy?

Yayyy.

Wait a sec.


----------



## The Scenester (Aug 14, 2005)

*sees toilet transforming*

Takes pics and hangs them on the Wall of Fame


----------



## Procyon (Aug 15, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Can I be the unofficial forum leader?



I call the unofficial Grand Poobah.


----------



## Blue (Aug 15, 2005)

Hefaistion has been made moderator of Naruto Avenue. Congratulate him and send some pie, please.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2005)

Hefaistion has been made moderator of Naruto Avenue. Congratulate him and send some pie, please.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2005)

Hefaistion has been made moderator of Naruto Avenue. Congratulate him and send some pie, please.  [/trendwhore]


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 15, 2005)

*congrats*

*sends some pie*


----------



## Hef (Aug 15, 2005)

Yay. Thanks. 

*eats pie* o_O;


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh congratulations, Hefaistion! *gives some smashy pie*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 15, 2005)

AFI said:
			
		

> Everytime you post something stupid. God makes a duplicate account called itachi4life.


XD XD XD XD XD

Itachi4Life pwns ya 

*throws pie at newbie mods face*


----------



## Hef (Aug 15, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> XD XD XD XD XD
> 
> Itachi4Life pwns ya
> 
> *throws pie at newbie mods face*


Omg! ing

*throws some pie back*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh really? 

Before we began our fight to the death I need to ask a couple of things.

- Whoare you?
- Your gender
- Your last words?


----------



## Hef (Aug 15, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> - Your last words?


Hmm... I surrender and get to live?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 15, 2005)

hefaistion said:
			
		

> Hmm... I surrender and get to live?


I like you. 

*loves*

and I have already congrat ya in the rep I gave you so there.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 15, 2005)

*randomly throws pies at everyone then runs away*


----------



## Utz (Aug 15, 2005)

Congrats hefaiston! May the force be with you as Naruto Avenue is a scary world with scary Sasutards O.O 

 *sends pie* Congrats!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 15, 2005)

Another one turned to the dark side. 

Seriously, congrats, 

At least you aren't someone that pisses me off. But I still say purpleshirtguy for ADMIN!!!


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 15, 2005)

Better a purple shirt than a red shirt...... *sees another nameless redshirt die....*

I made a pie.... but then I ate it.


----------



## Dyroness (Aug 15, 2005)

Congratulations hef!!1 
Here's some special PWNCAKE (?) pie *shoves into hef's mouth* 

Now to the konoha library pwnage! XD


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 15, 2005)

I guess they need reinforcements for the Naruto dubs fan go by. They picked the right person.

Congrats, _hefaistion_ on your moderater position.  May the kunai be with you.


----------



## Hermie (Aug 15, 2005)

congrats Hef, though that is not a place I would like to moderate... >_>


----------



## Misk (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations Insert name here on your Modship when you die from the pressure may I eat your remains


----------



## Reznor (Aug 16, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame is now modding the Konoha Mall. 

Long may the robo-shark live ^_^


----------



## Utz (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Mecha!!!  Me happy for you! May the force be with you, Konoha Mall is infested with the p0sts XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 16, 2005)

I would advise you guys to keep an eye on him XD

Congratulations friend.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 16, 2005)

Holey Cows!

​


----------



## Ah B (Aug 16, 2005)

Congratulations hefaiston!
May the force be with you [/StarWarsism].


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2005)

Congradulations Hef and Mecha-Kisame!!! Have fun moderating the forums


----------



## Gooba (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 17, 2005)

^ So. awesome. XD (Now we have to think of a gif for hef! )

And since I'm here ... any chance of a Byakuya giffie? 

On topic: Congratulations sharkbitch MK and person Dani made me think was a girl hef


----------



## Blue (Aug 17, 2005)

Added to MSN 
And, hell, to the forum, too.
EDIT:


> person Dani made me think was a girl hef




Everyone thought that.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 17, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Added to MSN
> And, hell, to the forum, too.


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 17, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> And since I'm here ... any chance of a Byakuya giffie?


Hm, find me some acceptable full body shots and I'll try. ;-)

Awesome TerminatorShark, Goobs. :rofl


----------



## Utz (Aug 17, 2005)

Occa gets me hot when she posts. 

Congrats hef on the honorable rank of the I've-got-a-giffie XD


----------



## monk3 (Aug 18, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> Occa gets me hot when she posts.
> 
> Congrats hef on the honorable rank of the I've-got-a-giffie XD



occa gets everyone hot when she posts


----------



## Ah B (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats to MK.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 19, 2005)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Holey Cows!
> 
> ​


lol kurenai looks so tranny as a smiley >,<


----------



## Kimi Sama (Aug 19, 2005)

I've just been unmodded due to be inactive n stuff recently....

Do I still get pie?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 19, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> I've just been unmodded due to be inactive n stuff recently....
> 
> Do I still get pie?


_My_ pie?  Sure, beware of the creme-filling, though.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 19, 2005)

Kimi-sama said:
			
		

> I've just been unmodded due to be inactive n stuff recently....
> 
> Do I still get pie?


Pfft, you get pie and more  (Wait, that sounded wrong ...  nvrmind.)



			
				Celly<3 said:
			
		

> lol kurenai looks so tranny as a smiley >,<


XDDDDDDDDDDDDD

skmt, I'll send you some Byakuya secks when ... I stop procrastinating remember


----------



## Blue (Aug 19, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> Occa gets me hot when she posts.


People get me defensive and possessive when occa gets them hot.


----------



## Sawako (Aug 19, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> I've just been unmodded due to be inactive n stuff recently....
> 
> Do I still get pie?



*gives pie*


----------



## Utz (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry Dani-chan! Me still loff you!!! *secretly hides love letters to Occa*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 20, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> I've just been unmodded due to be inactive n stuff recently....
> 
> Do I still get pie?



Sure *hands a pie*. Atleast you were a mod


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 20, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> I've just been unmodded due to be inactive n stuff recently....
> 
> Do I still get pie?


I will give you a pie if you can tell us what is in secret mod thread.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 20, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> People get me defensive and possessive when occa gets them hot.


you don't own her X(   i do <333


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 20, 2005)

You should learn to share her


----------



## Blue (Aug 20, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> you don't own her X(   i do <333



We're in love, Cel, and you can't come between us.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 20, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> We're in love, Cel, and you can't come between us.


who said i was in between you silly gal

*,left side of bed --> [KnKxoccaxsayo]   <-- right side of bed*

now there's a win for lezbo sage


----------



## Hermie (Aug 20, 2005)

I vote this for hottest thread outside the Bath-House.


----------



## KK (Aug 20, 2005)

@Cel: LOL.

Dammit again Utz!


----------



## Reznor (Aug 20, 2005)

=3
*watchs hot yuri action*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 20, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> who said i was in between you silly gal
> 
> *,left side of bed --> [KnKxoccaxsayo]   <-- right side of bed*
> 
> now there's a win for lezbo sage




And I am sooooo tempted to change your user rank to Lesbo Sage XD

On-topic: kakashi_fangirl @ the lovely huggable Rho is back to resume her duties as best fanclub mod on earth


----------



## Ah B (Aug 20, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> On-topic: kakashi_fangirl @ the lovely huggable Rho is back to resume her duties as best fanclub mod on earth



Can we celebrate?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 20, 2005)

*links arms w/ Ah B, dances around and celebrates*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 20, 2005)

:


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 20, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> :


!!!!!!!!!!!

your name!!!!!
YAY!!!

finnaly the day has come ing


ps: would have been better if it was toilet-boy thought <.<;;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 20, 2005)

Zach raped me. 

And check it out! I joined when sex pistols puked around! XDDD


----------



## Utz (Aug 20, 2005)

What did I do KK   Me sowwy! *bows down to his awesomeness*

@ Occa-- mhmhmh smex >__>


----------



## KK (Aug 20, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> What did I do KK   Me sowwy! *bows down to his awesomeness*



Nothing. 
I love your profile location; sounds nice. ^___^


----------



## Utz (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, the soft fluffy Republic of the Kittens is quite amazing, very snugtacular


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 21, 2005)

Republic of Kittens?!


----------



## Gooba (Aug 21, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Republic of Kittens?!


Cat, I'm a kitty cat, and I dance dance dance, and I dance dance dance.  Cat, I'm a kitty cat, and I dance dance dance, and I dance dance dance.


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, i didn't know about this thread...


----------



## monk3 (Aug 21, 2005)

@ aman :you dont want to unless ur in for a bunch of random smexage action and other random things. and thats why i love knowing about this thread


----------



## Utz (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol smexage action indeed, and of course the random outbursts of KITTY TIME! >___>


----------



## Sayo (Aug 21, 2005)

> And I am sooooo tempted to change your user rank to Lesbo Sage XD


raaapeee meee, do it and do it again


----------



## Utz (Aug 21, 2005)

@ Sayoko- that's fine as long as you videotape it >____> 

 Occa-chan!


----------



## Misk (Aug 21, 2005)

*already has a copy of the tape and is making Millions on Pay-per-view*


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 21, 2005)

paperview! now THAT's where I saw that video!

seriously, this is an excellent idea for a thread. Congrats to everyone who got promoted.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 21, 2005)

> paperview


 As in "pay-per-view" XD


----------



## Aman (Aug 21, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> @ aman :you dont want to unless ur in for a bunch of random smexage action and other random things.


Well, i am...


----------



## Sayo (Aug 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> As in "pay-per-view" XD


busted
grounded . .


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 21, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> As in "pay-per-view" XD





			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> busted
> grounded . .


 
what's pay-per-view? Never heard of it:[/sarcasm]


----------



## Reznor (Aug 21, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> busted
> grounded . .


X + D =   XD


----------



## Sayo (Aug 21, 2005)

*looks at rank*  

xD


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 21, 2005)

XD  wifey <3

(heart you too, Utz-chan *gives shield to protect from uke stick*)

More news: 

Wrath has requested leave from his duties and as such has been put to Forum Advisor status until he decides to get back into the mud.

Kagakusha @ Orochimaru has buggered off requested for Forum Advisorship, hence the Akatsuki is now nine. A certain prodigal Akatsuki member remarked that the probable reason for his departure is that he "lacks hatred" and likes little boys[/so fucking old].


----------



## Misk (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow Summer is taking out the mods as well


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 21, 2005)

I vote jkingler should be taken Kakahusha's place.


----------



## monk3 (Aug 21, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> I vote jkingler should be taken Kakahusha's place.



i vote that you should spell Kagakusha's name right


----------



## Ah B (Aug 21, 2005)

2 good mods leaving....*celebration dies off*


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 22, 2005)

Holy Crap! What is this forum going to do for good mods now! Right when we need them the most, too! *falls over*
Man, this is going to get..... interesting.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

The war on terror is taking its toll.  I'm glad to be a part of the winning team.  Die smods!


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 22, 2005)

^It looks like Tazmo got rid of Wrath too. That's good. I may reconsider leting him join my cool fanclub


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> I vote jkingler should be taken Kakahusha's place.


i vote purpleshirtguy should be IP banned and assraped while having a fatall car accident wich involves a very deep cliff . . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> ^It looks like Tazmo got rid of Wrath too. That's good. I may reconsider leting him join my cool fanclub


*Feels looked over*


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 22, 2005)

You two will regret that.

No one mocks me and lives to tell about it.

And you spelled "fatal" wrong. :


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> You two will regret that.
> 
> No one mocks me and lives to tell about it.
> 
> And you spelled "fatal" wrong. :


Bring it on purple shirt-boy! >D


----------



## purpleshirtguy (Aug 22, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> Bring it on purple shirt-boy! >D


That's it  

I'm neg repping you.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> That's it
> 
> I'm neg repping you.


uuuuh, and what are ya gonna do later? bring ya mama here? >O


ps: tell her that I cant go out on friday.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

purpleshirtguy said:
			
		

> You two will regret that.
> 
> No one mocks me and lives to tell about it.
> 
> And you spelled "fatal" wrong. :


ok it's fucking obvious a mod is behind this. . .


IT'S A TRAP  O______O


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 22, 2005)

I think he's fake. 

But he has this ban thread in the court house, so, I dunno.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

well even if he was a mods creation or perhaps he was taken over by a mod it should stop.
I recon the posts are slightly different but it's realy dumb.
 the joke is no more fun, his posts are lame although they feature better grammar unlike his first ones. 
it's currently just another lame irritating tard who says all the time people are evil and spam like that . . .


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

wheres him?
maybe we should teach this shirt-boy a lesson >O



			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> well even if he was a mods creation or perhaps he was taken over by a mod it should stop.
> I recon the posts are slightly different but it's realy dumb.
> the joke is no more fun, his posts are lame although they feature better grammar unlike his first ones.
> it's currently just another lame irritating tard* who says all the time people are evil and spam like that . . .*



ps: death to the smods and admins :amazed


----------



## Misk (Aug 22, 2005)

and Mods are perfect Jackal?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> and Mods are perfect Jackal?


Yes.

*Spoiler*: _._ 



mods = the heart of the forum 
smods = corrupted ones  
admins = the devil's followers! 

I even heard that they like to suck blood and eat young children


----------



## monk3 (Aug 22, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> i vote purpleshirtguy should be IP banned and assraped while having a fatall car accident wich involves a very deep cliff . . .



I add a vote to ﮎayoko's vote.


----------



## Misk (Aug 22, 2005)

So let me get this straight Mods are the heart of the forum

Then Anti Mods are pure souls?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

smods like me are very evil and corrupted like jackal said, can't you see im draining your posts with my evil red lightning uber beam attack?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Then Anti Mods are pure souls?


no, they are bakas 

anti-smods & anti-admins are cool thought 


and yes, sayoko is evil. very evil!  O=


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

> and yes, sayoko is evil. very evil! O=


but being evil doesn't clouds my judgement *smoderates jackal* ^_~


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 22, 2005)

Gaaaahhh -___- When are we gonna play forum leader!


----------



## Reznor (Aug 22, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Gaaaahhh -___- When are we gonna play forum leader!


Now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

> smods like me are very evil and corrupted like jackal said, can't you see im draining your posts with my evil red lightning uber beam attack?



You're a smod?  Since when?  They should have a thread where they announce stuff like that. 



> anti-smods & anti-admins are cool thought



Fuck yes!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

> You're a smod? Since when? They should have a thread where they announce stuff like that.


since i was named the smod sayako and had 220.000 posts ofcourse (:


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm confused.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

nevermind darling, just a joke, i'm not a smod, else it would have been mentioned here ofcourse >__>


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Fuck yes!





I'm bored. I think I'm gonna make a siggie or colour some doujin or just colour my drawings....


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> I'm bored. I think I'm gonna make a siggie or colour some doujin or just colour my drawings....


pffft, the ero sennin i knew was going to say, "WOWZ0rZ I'm so freakin bored, time for galz and pizza!!!"


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> pffft, the ero sennin i knew was going to say, "WOWZ0rZ I'm so freakin bored, time for galz and pizza!!!"


brainless, crazy, perverted, ero-sennin = old Jackal

a bit more matured, tired, mean (just a bit), brainless = present Jackal


bleh.... and now school started  -__-


on topic: Mods rule! \m/


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 22, 2005)

they do indeed.

you wanna hear something funny?

My parents got a bill declaring that I watched a porn movie on paperview  notice that I wrote pay-per-view wrong on purpose. this time. XD
Funny thing is that it wasn't me!


----------



## Misk (Aug 22, 2005)

you use Pay Per View?


*huggles his Limewire*


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

> My parents got a bill declaring that I watched a porn movie on paperview  notice that I wrote pay-per-view wrong on purpose. this time. XD
> Funny thing is that it wasn't me!



Money keeps going missing from my father's drawer at home and its just the two of us, but I haven't taken any.  

Sorry, that's off-topic, but it just reminded me...


----------



## KK (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm maroon again.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 22, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I'm maroon again.


You are _weak_ again.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

Advisors are like mods but without all the crap.  They're the ones that sit at the top of the NF hierarchy.


----------



## Misk (Aug 22, 2005)

Advisors get the perks of Modship w/o doing any real work


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 22, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Advisors are like mods but without all the crap.  They're the ones that sit at the top of the NF hierarchy.


hell yeah! 

advisors = God = Tazmo


ps: keep this a secret but advisors got the same power as admins


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

> ps: keep this a secret but advisors got the same power as admins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Blue (Aug 22, 2005)

We made KK an advisor. Do you really think that's true?


----------



## Misk (Aug 22, 2005)

That was Cold


----------



## KK (Aug 22, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> You are _weak_ again.







> We made KK an advisor. Do you really think that's true?



The irony is overwhelming.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

> We made KK an advisor. Do you really think that's true?


i believe don't you, it must be a trap


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

> We made KK an advisor. Do you really think that's true?



...

...yes.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ...yes.


you as the anti admin leader believes the propaganda the admins feed you!
shame on you matryn ;<


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> We made KK an advisor. Do you really think that's true?


Again????
This has been one hell of a roller-coaster ride for KK, one week, he's an Smod, the next he's a mod, the next he's advisor, the next he's Smod.

I guess KK is really undecided ATM.


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmm, when am I getting a promotion?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> Hmmm, when am I getting a promotion?


I was wondering the same thing.
If MK can be a besa-traseros moderator, then we could too.


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 22, 2005)

I deserve to be an advisor.  I fill all the prerequisites:

1) Former mod
2) More than slightly unreasonable
3) "In" with the "clique"
4) Shows a certain amount of bias

ALSO:
-Elected President of Teh Internets
-Forkshy does not deserve to be elevated over me in position-ness!  Okay, yes he does, but STILL!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Didn't know you were a mod, abf.
If so.....

*ABFLUVVER FOR ADMIN ADVISOR!!!!*​


----------



## Sayo (Aug 22, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> I deserve to be an advisor.  I fill all the prerequisites:
> 
> 1) Former mod
> 2) More than slightly unreasonable
> ...


another 1 who fails along with her goodbye thread ;x


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 22, 2005)

You started it dion.


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Celine, you kidder, you!
P.S. Jam owns Baiken.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> You started it dion.


At least Celly and abf should as hell finished it.

And stop calling her dion........


----------



## Zerolok (Aug 22, 2005)

I Dew Whatta Whant!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Zerolok said:
			
		

> I Dew Whatta Whant!


LOL, at least you don't ruin the moments, unlike Mr. Randy "Big Disappointment" Johnson.
Go Zero!!! (Not for advisor or mod, but Go!!!)


----------



## mgrace (Aug 22, 2005)

I wonder how many people ask to be Moderators or ask the question How do I become a moderator.....

You won't be hearing that from me..... I'm too lazy....


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

mgrace said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people ask to be Moderators or ask the question How do I become a moderator.....
> 
> You won't be hearing that from me..... I'm too lazy....


If only I knew.
I'm such a sports guru, I should've been the Sports Section Mod.

Then again, school is just around the corner......
And I'm in no position to demand anything...........


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 22, 2005)

This thread is one of the most fun to come into and lurk. I swear.


----------



## Utz (Aug 22, 2005)

Man I'm gonna miss Kagakusha as Akatsuki  But good to still have him on the forums,  Please stay with us foreber and eber XD


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn, Utz, you embody what I want to be.  I fear you now. 



> another 1 who fails along with her goodbye thread ;x



I was going to say that.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 22, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> Man I'm gonna miss Kagakusha as Akatsuki  But good to still have him on the forums,  Please stay with us foreber and eber XD


Over/Under for KK to return as Akatsuki: 7.5 days.
I'll go for the under.

Still, KK is a New Yorker, and we need someone to represent!!!


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2005)

KK, I don't think you hate me, and I like you.  Just thought I'd say that I support you, brotha!  I got yo back!


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 22, 2005)

:tices marty's Hitsu avy and sig::

You own. :TO 

:oints to sig::


----------



## Sayo (Aug 23, 2005)

> You started it dion.


weeeee i'm a trendsetter 



> Oh Celine, you kidder, you!






> P.S. Jam owns Baiken.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 23, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> I deserve to be an advisor.  I fill all the prerequisites:
> 
> 1) Former mod
> 2) More than slightly unreasonable
> ...



So you can ask to be advisor but not mod 

Hey make me advisor and I'll bring peace to tombstone.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 23, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> We made KK an advisor. Do you really think that's true?


Ah, but you also made me one.


----------



## KK (Aug 23, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> KK, I don't think you hate me, and I like you.  Just thought I'd say that I support you, brotha!  I got yo back!



Thanks Marty. 

And no, I shall remain an advisor. I've been an SMod for way too long. Classes and work begin like tomorrow. But, thanks for the support all.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 23, 2005)

Wrath said:
			
		

> Ah, but you also made me one.


Et tu, Wrath????

Oh, brother, guess I shall add you to my over/under, then.


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 23, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Thanks Marty.
> 
> And no, I shall remain an advisor. I've been an SMod for way too long. Classes and work begin like tomorrow. But, thanks for the support all.




T_T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i will miss my jacko


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 23, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> T_T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i will miss my jacko


Tis a'iight.
At least we have you as moderator, Patman.

Cool looking avy, BTW.


----------



## Utz (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck with school KK, study hard  (I'm sure you will XD)


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey, KK, aren't you heralded as a biochem genius by KnK?  What are you studying exactly?


----------



## Blue (Aug 23, 2005)

More like a genius of hard work then anything, but I guess that counts.


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2005)

> More like a genius of hard work then anything, but I guess that counts.



Maybe that was my problem with the class, no studying or HW.  I failed it, by the way.  That's why I'm straight physics now.  Not that anyone cares, but... *shrug*  I realized I liked chemistry because of P Chem, not anything organic related.  And P Chem means Quantum, and Quantum means physics, aka classes I don't have to study for.


----------



## Blue (Aug 23, 2005)

That's why I'm thinking of switching from premed to Humanities or History (or even Earth Sciences) I had a childhood facination with those, and I could pretty much teach them on a college level. It would end my class difficulties.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 23, 2005)

If you are great and spending all day on inane tasks, go Chem! 

Welcome to the light Mart ^_^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 23, 2005)

I knew I should've taken either Chem, Physics, or Journalism. (Super Bowl tix are $1,000 a pop, so I'd rather work for a newspaper to freeload)

Anyways, should the Forum List include the Advisors??


----------



## martryn (Aug 23, 2005)

> Welcome to the light Mart ^_^



Its good to be here.  I love physics!  I think Feynman (my hero) said it best:



			
				Richard Feynman said:
			
		

> Poets say science takes away from the beauty of the stars - mere globs of gas atoms. I, too, can see the stars on a desert night, and feel them. But do I see less or more?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 23, 2005)

No one cares about sports or poetry, Naru and Mart! 

*bans*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 23, 2005)

FYI, I wasn't mentioning sports, Rez. I was only saying the major I should've chosen instead of attending the Leonard Stern School of Business at NYU.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2005)

eeeeewww school, work, what are you people, realists?
it's the internet >_>  
and i have a holiday for another 2 weeks


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 24, 2005)

I study alot of things. I can make wooden animals, and just yesterday I wrote an essay about my hat


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 24, 2005)

No I hat you!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, a person is his feelings.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, but it only has one purpose.


----------



## Hermie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hats are damn useful! Bond almost got killed by one.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 24, 2005)

forkshy said:
			
		

> really? i can think of at least two.
> 
> -functionality
> -decoration



Ouch I just hit a new low. Hat owned -_-

They are neat to have if you are a detective from the 50s or a spy.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2005)

Herminator said:
			
		

> Hats are damn useful! Bond almost got killed by one.


yup, if USA was smart they would arm all there soldiers with hats, would be ven more invinceble than they are now. .


----------



## Ah B (Aug 24, 2005)

They already wear hats..don't they?
Well, helmets anyways (a kind of hat?).


----------



## Reznor (Aug 24, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it only has one purpose.


What about as a prophylactic? Ever consider that?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 24, 2005)

Snowsparks 5 said:
			
		

> HEY gdsbdigfbvbsdfdbvuhfdbvdvbdhbvvbdfbdhbvdcbxchxhcdbbvbcvhbhcb hdbhv d bxjb j FUNNY FUNNY


Your point is??


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just when I thought this thread could go no further off topic and into the realms of Mod Induced Spamming.

*thumps the n00b twit*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 24, 2005)

My sentiments exactly, skmt.
To think I was about to suggest the Forum Leaders page would include all advisors.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 24, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly, skmt.
> To think I was about to suggest the Forum Leaders page would include all advisors.


Why do you need to know who is an advisor?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Why do you need to know who is an advisor?


Just asking.
For all I know is that former mods are advisors.

Ironic that I was telling Ero on MSN that he could be an advisor, since he's a former mod, but he said he didn't want to be.
The next day, his username turned maroon.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2005)

Snowsparks 5 said:
			
		

> HEY gdsbdigfbvbsdfdbvuhfdbvdvbdhbvvbdfbdhbvdcbxchxhcdbbvbcvhbhcb hdbhv d bxjb j FUNNY FUNNY


should i make a thread about people like this or will you plz get ure asses up and ban these cock fucks.

some days ago there was AGAIN a thread like that in spam lounge by some grazy 13 year old, maybe there all dupe accounts but still, seing these moronic threads/posts popping up time to time should be banned for a couple of days immediatly :/


----------



## Reznor (Aug 24, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> should i make a thread about people like this or will you plz get ure asses up and ban these cock fucks.
> 
> some days ago there was AGAIN a thread like that in spam lounge by some grazy 13 year old, maybe there all dupe accounts but still, seing these moronic threads/posts popping up time to time should be banned for a couple of days immediatly :/


A couple of gibberish letters calls for a warning, at worst, IMO


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2005)

gah, silly trolls with there gada talk spamming it up, they could atleast pretend to be older


----------



## Reznor (Aug 24, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> gah, silly trolls with there gada talk spamming it up, they could atleast pretend to be older


XD His profile does indeed say 11


----------



## KK (Aug 24, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Hey, KK, aren't you heralded as a biochem genius by KnK?  What are you studying exactly?



I major in Biology, with a concentration in Neurobiology and Behavior/Biochemistry. Luckily, said major already fulfills all of my premed requirements, which is nice. I wouldn't say I was a genius really. But, my philosophy is work hard, play later.


----------



## martryn (Aug 24, 2005)

> I major in Biology, with a concentration in Neurobiology and Behavior/Biochemistry. Luckily, said major already fulfills all of my premed requirements, which is nice. I wouldn't say I was a genius really. But, my philosophy is work hard, play later.



You're so awesome.  I respect you.  I wish I knew you better when I took biochem last semester.  Maybe I'd still be a chemistry major.  Lots of biochem questions that I  asked KnK thinking that she knew what she was talking about (she didn't).


----------



## KK (Aug 25, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> You're so awesome.  I respect you.  I wish I knew you better when I took biochem last semester.  Maybe I'd still be a chemistry major.  Lots of biochem questions that I  asked KnK thinking that she knew what she was talking about (she didn't).



XDD

Physics is pretty darn cool, too.


----------



## Blue (Aug 25, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> You're so awesome.  I respect you.  I wish I knew you better when I took biochem last semester.  Maybe I'd still be a chemistry major.  Lots of biochem questions that I  asked KnK thinking that she knew what she was talking about (she didn't).



Most of those KK helped me with.


----------



## KK (Aug 25, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Most of those KK helped me with.



Thanks Dani.


----------



## lucky (Aug 25, 2005)

joe fer admin.  I'll abuse power like none other before... like auto-ban teh fools who dare type 'yaoi' in their posts...

-j0e, tyrant extreme.


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 25, 2005)

But then you won't have me to put up with you, and there goes your popularity!
Bumsex bumsex bumsex ORAL


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 25, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Just asking.
> For all I know is that former mods are advisors.
> *
> Ironic that I was telling Ero on MSN that he could be an advisor, since he's a former mod, but he said he didn't want to be.
> The next day, his username turned maroon.*


I got my reasons 


*Spoiler*: _._ 



*NEW SKIN FOR THIS PLACE!!!!! WHERES THE NEW SKIN???!?! >(*





ps: death to the smods and admins!
*highfives martryn*


----------



## Sayo (Aug 25, 2005)

> ps: death to the smods and admins!
> *highfives martryn*


because you never got promoted to smod?  >,>';;


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 26, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> because you never got promoted to smod?  >,>';;


No, becouse they are evil and corrupted


----------



## Sayo (Aug 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> No, becouse they are evil and corrupted


yeh same opinion here. . . 	

*closes her orihime account in other window*  	 	:sweat


----------



## Reznor (Aug 26, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> *closes her orihime account in other window*


Ha! I called it!

*collects bets from other mods*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 26, 2005)

*So I guess it's time...*



			
				Sayoko/Orihime said:
			
		

> *closes her orihime account in other window*


allright then, so ya finally wanted to tell the masses...I guess I should do the same...


People I got somethin to tell you all and I hope you dont mad at me or something. 
well... Im Tazmo. 

I just wanted to hang out with the normal members so I pretended to be Javier/Jackal. I will eventually create a thread in The Konoha Times telling everybody the truth and why I did this...

_- Sincerily yours, Tazmo._


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 26, 2005)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> allright then, so ya finally wanted to tell the masses...I guess I should do the same...
> 
> 
> People I got somethin to tell you all and I hope you dont mad at me or something.
> ...



So everyone is coming out now..
This may come as a shock, but yeah, I am occasionalutopia.

I wanted to know how it's like to  be an asian girl. Just some little dream of mine. I never ever imagined that she would be so popular. =)
Then it kinda blew of proportions with the admining and all =/ Didn't have all that much time left for my real account, or my real life. And not to mention all those instant messages from dani -_- 

I only sleep two hours a day, cause I have to fake the timezones. That is one of the main reasons I'm coming out now. I just can't take it anymore.
So I was just wondering, is it ok If I delete my occa account and make this one admin?

Sorry~~ -Toilet


----------



## Aman (Aug 26, 2005)

Stop lying...


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 26, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> So everyone is coming out now..
> This may come as a shock, but yeah, I am occasionalutopia.
> 
> I wanted to know how it's like to  be an asian girl. Just some little dream of mine. I never ever imagined that she would be so popular. =)
> ...


Caught in the web of your own deceit, you couldn't get enough of the drama.

Dan, Dani, it should have been obvious to the whole lot of you.

*I am KnK.*


----------



## Hermie (Aug 26, 2005)

OK, since we are in the confession corner, I might as well too.


I am Matt Damon. And the rumors about me playing Orochimaru are all false, I can't belive someone would make that up. I will, _of course, _be playing Sakura.


----------



## abfluvver (Aug 26, 2005)

I am actually forkshy.

I have elaborate conversations with myself and reference myself at every possible opportunity.  It makes me feel important.  I hope you all understand. ):


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 26, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Caught in the web of your own deceit, you couldn't get enough of the drama.
> 
> Dan, Dani, it should have been obvious to the whole lot of you.
> 
> *I am KnK.*




Eyyy, this is getting interesting. 

I didn't have a clue. 

...

So all those nights I was talking to...you  

..
.. I feel dirty and gay now .________.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 26, 2005)

i told my biggest secret and everbody mocks it


----------



## monk3 (Aug 26, 2005)

woah. you were Orihime? i was wondering what happened to her. and now i know


----------



## Utz (Aug 26, 2005)

Lol the only person who's truthful here would be Sayoko, who I believe is Orihime (smexy username btw, Bleacher!). 

Might as well continue the fake confessions, I didn't want to say it until now, but I am Hitsugaya. I rose from the television in a young Japenese girl's home, and then sprouted into the Internet from her computer. That's right. Me= Hitsugaya.


----------



## Axass (Aug 26, 2005)

I really wanted to hide this as long as I could, but since everybody's doing it, there's no reason to hold back anymore. I'm Kravlet'toc from planet CD4TY7. I've come here on Earth to study the human race/society/culture for scentific purposes.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 26, 2005)

It's this time of the season, eh?
I'm not popular enough to confess anything.
I'm just scared to talk to any mod/smod/admin/support staff now...


----------



## Sayo (Aug 26, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> It's this time of the season, eh?
> I'm not popular enough to confess anything.
> I'm just scared to talk to any mod/smod/admin/support staff now...


don't worry i never use my other administrative account, mostly because nobody likes "orihime" and everyone believes in sayoko nowadays, so I stayed in that role, pretending to be the somebody else.


----------



## monk3 (Aug 26, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> don't worry i never use my other administrative account, mostly because nobody likes "orihime" and everyone believes in sayoko nowadays, so I stayed in that role, pretending to be the somebody else.



i thought orihime username was cool. the avy was awesome and the name is just awesome Bleach


----------



## clockwork (Aug 26, 2005)

I want Stonewalker back ;___;


----------



## Reznor (Aug 27, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> I want Stonewalker back ;___;


I am Stonewalker.

I'm also every perm banned user.

I made them all up as a joke. XD


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 27, 2005)

aha and haha.
the was the funnies ;x


----------



## KK (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm actually Kagakusha! ROFL!


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Aug 27, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I'm actually Kagakusha! ROFL!


Bullshit, you're not nearly that retarded.


----------



## KK (Aug 27, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Bullshit, you're not nearly that retarded.



Which expanse of Mecha-Kisame are you again?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 27, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I am Stonewalker.
> 
> I'm also every perm banned user.
> 
> I made them all up as a joke. XD




SO IT WAS YOU!!!!??


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Aug 27, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I am Stonewalker.
> 
> I'm also every perm banned user.


:shoked and that's why you were in that cell when I was banned!!  And here I thought it was legitimate RL concerns.

 That is so cool.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Aug 27, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> So everyone is coming out now..
> This may come as a shock, but yeah, I am occasionalutopia.
> 
> I wanted to know how it's like to  be an asian girl. Just some little dream of mine. I never ever imagined that she would be so popular. =)
> ...


It's not true >O We're online at the same time and toliet is camwhoring naked for Celly right this moment, while I am engaged in pixel secks with Dani. Proof enough we're different people, although I'm not willing to provide cam stills of myself due to privacy and decency reasons  _Really._


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 27, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> It's not true >O We're online at the same time and toliet is camwhoring naked for Celly right this moment, while I am engaged in pixel secks with Dani. Proof enough we're different people, although I'm not willing to provide cam stills of myself due to privacy and decency reasons  _Really._



But we are the same person!! Wow.. why am I saying this to myself. 
I guess I'm busted. . . :sad And you're having pixel secks with sharkman! 



... So does this mean that you're not making me admin


----------



## Sayo (Aug 27, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> ... So does this mean that you're not making me admin


toilet for admin 

ok back to reality . . . 
need more occa porn photography !


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 27, 2005)

forkshy said:
			
		

> i'm forkshy


oh yes you are! oh yes you are! 

*pinches cheeks*

now who is a big boy! 

*talks baby language with him*

[/random]


----------



## Ah B (Aug 27, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I am Stonewalker.
> 
> I'm also every perm banned user.
> 
> I made them all up as a joke. XD



So..you were Mr.Hatrickz ALL ALONG!?!? Man. I guess you get to express all your loved anger towards everybody without them ever knowing it in a banned account...


----------



## monk3 (Aug 28, 2005)

haha Mr. Hatrickz was a funny person.


----------



## Naruto Mania is a Better Forum (Aug 28, 2005)

im betting half the forum leaders will hate me......


----------



## Reznor (Aug 28, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> SO IT WAS YOU!!!!??


You mean you don't even look at your rape victims?


----------



## Meijin (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm KK. Or that's at least that's what Zach says.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 28, 2005)

i believe that you are ;o


----------



## Lammy (Aug 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I am Stonewalker.
> 
> I'm also every perm banned user.
> 
> I made them all up as a joke. XD




I am the lover in your bed. _ And I control you. _


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You mean you don't even look at your rape victims?


no not realy i just sneak up to them and do it quikly but violent ;x


----------



## Aman (Aug 28, 2005)

People, it's time for me to reveal my big secret... The reason i always make the best posts in the battledome, library etc is because... I am Kishimoto. I didn't wanna reveal to the world that i speak english, but i don't think that everyone will know just because i said it on a forum...


----------



## Meijin (Aug 28, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> People, it's time for me to reveal my big secret... The reason i always make the best posts in the battledome, library etc is because... I am Kishimoto. I didn't wanna reveal to the world that i speak english, but i don't think that everyone will know just because i said it on a forum...



LIAR! TenshiOni is Kishimoto.


----------



## KK (Aug 28, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> I'm KK. Or that's at least that's what Zach says.



But KK types coherently.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> People, it's time for me to reveal my big secret... The reason i always make the best posts in the battledome, library etc is because... I am Kishimoto. I didn't wanna reveal to the world that i speak english, but i don't think that everyone will know just because i said it on a forum...


kishimoto doesn't speak english  

busted
grounded.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 28, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> But KK types coherently.



Unfortunately


----------



## KK (Aug 28, 2005)

forkshy said:
			
		

> that's just what _they_ *want* you to think. no



italicized word, bold word.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

forkshy said:
			
		

> that's just what _they_ *want* you to think. no


they manage to trick me everytime, next thing they'll be telling me that kishi isn't an asian goth girl :sad


----------



## Ah B (Aug 28, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> they manage to trick me everytime, next thing they'll be telling me that kishi isn't an asian goth girl :sad



But...he isn't... ......is he?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 28, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> But...he She  isn't... ......is he She?


ahum .. .  >_>


----------



## monk3 (Aug 28, 2005)

asian goth girl. wow ive never come across one of those before


----------



## Meijin (Aug 28, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> asian goth girl. wow ive never come across one of those before



Yeah, that's because Kish..err...TenshiOni is the only one


----------



## Ah B (Aug 28, 2005)

So this makes TO special, right? Not that he wasn't before, of course...>_>


----------



## Reznor (Aug 28, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> asian goth girl. wow ive never come across one of those before


Your mom was one.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Your mom was one.



OOH! BURNED! INCINERATION! REZNOR IS THE INSULT MASTER!


----------



## KK (Aug 29, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> OOH! BURNED! INCINERATION! REZNOR IS THE INSULT MASTER!



Cease and desist, hick.


----------



## Meijin (Aug 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Cease and desist, hick.



You partypooper


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> OOH! BURNED! INCINERATION! REZNOR IS THE INSULT MASTER!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 29, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> LIAR! TenshiOni is Kishimoto.


No. TenshiOni is really Kubo Tite. Axass is Kishimoto.


----------



## Aman (Aug 29, 2005)

What the hell is this talk about Axass and TO being Kishi? Well, they are Kishi's, since they're my secret kids, but... That's besides the point! I'm the writer of the series! 


			
				ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> kishimoto doesn't speak english
> 
> busted
> grounded.


I just revealed that i am kishi...


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

> kishimoto doesn't speak english
> 
> busted
> grounded.





> I just revealed that i am kishi...





> kishimoto doesn't speak english
> 
> busted
> grounded.


some people never learn ;]


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 29, 2005)

^
|
(Kishi's mom talking)


----------



## Meijin (Aug 29, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> No. TenshiOni is really Kubo Tite. Axass is Kishimoto.



No. NarutoBOT is Kubotite. TenshiOni is Kishimoto. And Axass is...

TUNE IN NEXT TIME TO FIND OUT!


----------



## KK (Aug 29, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> No. NarutoBOT is Kubotite. TenshiOni is Kishimoto. And Axass is...
> 
> TUNE IN NEXT TIME TO FIND OUT!



ROFL hick.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> ROFL hick.


KK is drunky o.0


----------



## Kno7 (Aug 29, 2005)

^ hell no. This thread is probably the best in NF. Well, the most amusing to read anyway.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 29, 2005)

If this thread was burned to the ground, it's ashes would rebuild themselves, starting more chaos.


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2005)

This isn't what I had in mind for this thread when I recommended it to KnK.  People find the damnest things to spam about.  And I still don't know who is who.


----------



## theoneandonly (Aug 30, 2005)

hmm... mind if i ask... what is this thread really about?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

theoneandonly said:
			
		

> hmm... mind if i ask... what is this thread really about?


Announcing any changes in the mod staff.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, it's easy to see the announcements when there are like 19 pages of spam.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's easy to see the announcements when there are like 19 pages of spam.


Luckally there aren't many announcements too often, and when they are made there is about a page or 2 of spam congratulations.  That way you will definitly see whatever change was made.  Even if you can't, there is always the Forum Leaders Page.

It might have been a good idea to lock it, and just have the announcements in here, then have a discussion thread, but whatever, this is fun.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Aug 30, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> It might have been a good idea to lock it, and just have the announcements in here, then have a discussion thread, but whatever, this is fun.


Wrong. Some of it is funny, alot of it is bullshit. 

But you are right, I myself don't really care that much who gets promoted and I do know where the forumleaders page is, so I don't really mind.

Just wanted to bitch a little since I've been in class for four hours.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

Check the first post now, I made some changes.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

looks better, needs more colours  though, i like colours 8]
weeeee*~


----------



## Aman (Aug 30, 2005)

spam, spam...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice list of mods and ect. 

Can anyone post the member ranking? From normal members, Senior members, and ect?


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Nice list of mods and ect.
> 
> Can anyone post the member ranking? From normal members, Senior members, and ect?


senior members are useless like all other members, there is no need for a list for them :<


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

Amen, Celly 

Senior members = glorified spammers, myself definitely included XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

1st page checked....


			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> 8/16: Mecha-Kisame was promoted to mod of the Konoha Mall.


And hell froze over at long last.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2005)

I meant like 

Admin
Supermod
Mod
Senior members
Members

I think I might be missing 1 or 2 though


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

You are missing Advisers and Super Spammers (Celly, MV, etc.)


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tazmo*
*Sadmin*
*Admin*
_Smod_
_Mod_
Advisors
Shannaro
Senior members
Urban
Members
Banned Users

Some admins have more or less privaledges than others.  NN, Dani, and Mel are the Sadmins, MBXX is a normal admin, but he is the only one with forum software updating capabilities.

Dude NC, we had the same idea at the same time, Awesome.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Forgot Shannaro!!
Thanks, Goobmeister!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like the order of NF applicants goes on greatly........and yeah Super Moderator sounds kinda stupid.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

Sadmin? Is that S in front meant to connote Super, like in Smod? 

And do we have any Sadmins?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Looks like the order of NF applicants goes on greatly........and yeah Super Moderator sounds kinda stupid.


Stupid eh?  




> Sadmin? Is that S in front meant to connote Super, like in Smod?
> 
> And do we have any Sadmins?


Yea, they are the ones with italic bold names, aka Dani, Mel, and NN.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2005)

Umm I mean "Sounds like you guys hold a great deal on the forums " *hopes he is sparred*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

*Administrator*: Oversees and maintains the entire forums

_S. Moderator_ (seriously, we need a new name for that, like "manager" or something): A moderator with more privileges, oversees all forums sections, but keeps more priorities of its former specified forums (Axass = Downtown Konoha)

_Moderator_: Oversees a specific forum designated for that particular mod. (kakashi_fangirl = All FC) They cannot alter and/or edit forums which are not designated to them, though they can discuss it on the Mod Lounge

Advisor: Former mod, with privileges to Mod Lounge, and Rep check

Senior Members (+): Explained more in detail here

Members: We suckas!!!  

Banned users: Denoted by a strike on its user name, they're deprived of posting privileges, except on the now infamous Konoha Court House, where the banned users can post their claims and defend themselves

**Shan*naro!!: Denoted by either Bold, or maroon fonts. They work and oversee the manga translations and perform duties on the Shannaro forums


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, I am confused...So all of our Admins are actually Sadmins? 

Then...why do we always call them admins? And do we have any regular admins???

X_x


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Did I explain it good, or did I miss something??
And I'm being serious.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

well actually it is - 

Evil emo retired god *kane* vs good corrupted perverted god *tazmo*
the man with the notorious updates 
- MBXX
the *sadmins*, people who maintain the forums with their favoterrorism
*Smods*, the so-called akatsuki, they do something when they come across something.
*the mods* - working horses for the above mentioned people, often take breaks that range from 1 week to a year. . .
the advisors - retired people who are given a rank so they don't feel totally left out, they don't want a second disease spredding a la the wave syndrome.
senior members, THE MOST AWESOME PEOPLE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  *twirls flag* 
members -  the cannon fodder
banned members  -  newbs, trolls, or emo eggheads who asked to be banned because their precious worthless life got interupted by the big bad internet X3


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 30, 2005)

advisors: the army of patman!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Celly, Ero, :rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl

You crack me up!! Oh lord.
Oh, forgot something

_Reznor_: GOD!!!
_Gooba_: Demigod!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2005)

Sayoko's list has the most truth to it definition-wise I think. Esp the Senior member part and the one about the banned users. 

Also I learned something today, advisors, I didnt even knew they existed until I read that Wrath got demoted to one. 

Gooba has a good chart level and NC has good explaination of what they are also.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

i forgot to say that most people in the mod lounge are HELLA bored *cough*over obvious fake sayoko account*cough*

nothing personal


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 30, 2005)

> Members: We suckas!!!



Come on. (With the danger of sounding anti-mod tardish) 
Members own the admins/mods, if we quit, they would have nothing to do. And  they actually have to _work_ , for free, take care of annoying noobs, listen to complaints, and clean up the forum in general. They're practically like janitors =D 

But ada > all


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

What if Celly is our newest advisor???
Meh, then again, it's up to her.........with a help from Ero


			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Come on. (With the danger of sounding anti-mod tardish)
> Members own the admins/mods, if we quit, they would have nothing to do. And  they actually have to _work_ , for free, take care of annoying noobs, listen to complaints, and clean up the forum in general. They're practically like janitors =D
> 
> But ada > all


You're right, Toilet.
Without us, mods to admins wouldn't exist.
But I didn't say "we suck ass", I said *"WE SUCKAS!!!"*. Which means we rule the forum world (In a way I can't get my finger on)


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

> What if Celly is our newest advisor???
> Meh, then again, it's up to her.........with a help from Ero


Its up to her?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Its up to her?


Offer her the job, and wait for a Yes/S?/Oui/Haii or No/No/No/Ii from her.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 30, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> What if Celly is our newest advisor???
> Meh, then again, it's up to her.........*with a help from Ero*


huh? >_> . . . . . .


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

> Then...why do we always call them admins? And do we have any regular admins???


Go to the Forum Leaders page, they are "Supporting Staff"  People like NJT and Orihime.



> Offer her the job, and wait for a Yes/S?/Oui/Haii or No/No/No/Ii from her.


That means it is up to the mod team, because they would decide whether or not to offer.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> That means it is up to the mod team, because they would decide whether or not to offer.


You got a good point there.
Which means I could never be a mod  
I have school to take care of anyways.
How the hell did MK get to be a mod, anyways??? -_-'


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

> How the hell did MK get to be a mod, anyways??? -_-'


because he's new and helpfull, we're to ancient to be recon'd  when we move stuff. . . .



> What if Celly is our newest advisor???


i lost my chance to become anything because of 22.000 posts, then the people who i knew for so long become smods and stuff and now start making dupe accounts named sayoko, i call it faggotry and they go, wow she's so violent, well fuck you, it's frustrating to be nothing -_-


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> because he's *new and helpfull*, we're to ancient to be recon'd  when we move stuff. . . .
> Helpful?? LOL, Celly made a funny  :rofl
> i lost my chance to become anything because of 22.000 posts, then the people who i knew for so long become smods and stuff and now start making dupe accounts named sayoko, i call it faggotry and they go, wow she's so violent, well fuck you, it's frustrating to be nothing -_-
> All kidding aside, I feel for you on that aspect.
> But you are NOT nothing, you are one of a kind


..........


----------



## Blue (Aug 30, 2005)

(sigh) Yay for being leader, everyone hates you.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> ..........


Can't you see I'm sucking up ;/


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> Can't you see I'm sucking up ;/


Me too. =3
You think MK knows lick about sports??? Can't even tell Kentucky Bluegrass from Colombian Greengrass


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> (sigh) Yay for being leader, everyone hates you.





> Me too. =3


yeh true. . .


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

> (sigh) Yay for being leader, everyone hates you.


Mo' modding, mo' problems.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 30, 2005)

Naru, no MK trashing or I'll have to explain why you need people like him and don't need the BH


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok please let us just end the mod talk right now. 

Everyone wants to be a mod, end of story.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 30, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Ok please let us just end the mod talk right now.
> 
> *Everyone wants to be a mod*, end of story.


Fools. -_-;;


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

No, no they don't


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Naru, no MK trashing or I'll have to explain why you need people like him and don't need the BH


Man, you can't see a prank.
I ain't bashing MK, I just find funny that he gets to be a mod.
I'm afraid he'll edit my sport posts for the hell of it, that's all.

No harm done here, although I'm sorry if you felt otherwise.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

> You think MK knows lick about sports??? Can't even tell Kentucky Bluegrass from Colombian Greengrass


There is a lot more to the Mall than the sports section, and he doesn't need to be a sports expert to mod there, just a forum ettiquitte one.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> There is a lot more to the Mall than the sports section, and he doesn't need to be a sports expert to mod there, just a forum ettiquitte one.


I am aware of the criteria needed to be a mod.
Trust me, the word "ettiquette" don't fit my style, hell, I can't even stand those blasted penguin suits either, and I had to wear one at a friend's wedding.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2005)

Fuck ties. Fuck ties to death! 

*grumbles about ties*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmm......well some people just dont have it. Some do. Point taken.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Fuck ties. Fuck ties to death!
> 
> *grumbles about ties*


Fuck that, I would punch every tie in the face!


----------



## Sayo (Aug 30, 2005)

gooba your avi ?_?

it, . .has, . . A TIE!!!!!!!

oh and did any1 noticed how naruto avenue's mod job is the same like the dark arts thing at harry potter, everytime the teacher/mod get's replaced 

maybe hef is posessed by kane :X


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> maybe hef is posessed by kane :X


Maybe hef _IS_ kane. You never know.

Gooba, is that one of the Wilson brothers?? (Luke)
And I'll look for a Bud Selig avy, although that is old news.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

It is Jack from Lost.


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2005)

> Gooba, is that one of the Wilson brothers?? (Luke)



Nope.  If Gooba doesn't beat me to it, that person is Matthew Fox, from the television program Lost, playing on ABC, where he plays Dr. Jack Shephard.  He also played Charlie Salinger in the television show, Party of Five.  Thank you Wikipedia.

EDIT:  Damn you, Gooba.  Stop posting short crap like that.  I would have had you beat otherwise, jerk.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Damn you, Gooba.  Stop posting short crap like that.  I would have had you beat otherwise, jerk.


I figured you would, which is why I did it so quickly. :rofl


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't mean to spam (lies) but come to think of it, he does look like a Wilson brother.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 30, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> It is Jack from Lost.


Damn it, I knew he looked so familiar.

And Gooba pwned Mart yet again.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I don't mean to spam (lies) but come to think of it, he does look like a Wilson brother.


Look at this thread, its all spam.




I definitly do see the similarity, he is just missing the Wilson nose.


----------



## Ah B (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh wow. Two pictures of noses...

Anywho....this spam is so interestingly spammerific.


----------



## Naruto Mania is a Better Forum (Aug 30, 2005)

Does Anyone Like My Name? Just Wondering..........


----------



## martryn (Aug 30, 2005)

> And Gooba pwned Mart yet again.



I do not feel pwned.  I feel cheated.  I think that's a different feeling.  Quick, someone pwn me again so I can see.


----------



## monk3 (Aug 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I do not feel pwned.  I feel cheated.  I think that's a different feeling.  Quick, someone pwn me again so I can see.



your..............feet smell...........*runs away*


----------



## Sayo (Aug 31, 2005)

monk3 said:
			
		

> your..............feet smell...........*runs away*




if you spam make it count <_>


----------



## Aman (Sep 1, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Look at this thread, its all spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EH.......


----------



## Aman (Sep 1, 2005)

bored... *reps everyone at page*


----------



## Crowe (Sep 1, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Look at this thread, its all spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously i thought that was their *penis*


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, it does look like a couple of penises, now that I think about it :S

I bet Goobs did that on purpose, the damn penis finder 

(Goobs googles penis, not boobs.)


----------



## Gooba (Sep 1, 2005)

> (Goobs googles penis, not boobs.)


I am not telling you anything on AIM ever again. ing


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2005)

Haha, I thought you were in class 

And it isn't like I divulged a picture of YOUR bulge--I just pointed out that you were tempted by the fruit of another.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 1, 2005)

*Joins in* 


Haaaaaaaah! Airplane fun ! Weeee~~


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2005)

Airplane fun? Maybe. 
*Spoiler*: _Lost spoiler_ 



But I think the best part was looting everyone's shit after we "landed"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 1, 2005)

Lost?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2005)

You seem lost, Chachi


----------



## KK (Sep 1, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> *Joins in*
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaah! Airplane fun ! Weeee~~



Who's the extreme hottie in your avatar?


----------



## Sayo (Sep 1, 2005)

what's with all the hot male avatars *_*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 1, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You seem lost, Chachi


That, and everyone seems to have a LOST avatar.

Why am I the only one with a Chad Pennington avy???


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2005)

@Celly: they are all from Lost. Join the club, chum 

@Chachi: because nobody knows who the hell Chad Pennington is?  *hasn't followed the NFL in about 8 years*


----------



## martryn (Sep 1, 2005)

> what's with all the hot male avatars *_*



I know my avatar is dead sexy, and thank you for that.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 1, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I know my avatar is dead sexy, and thank you for that.


well "it's" certainly better looking than you


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I know my avatar is dead sexy, and thank you for that.


Eh... Well... Ok...


----------



## Ah B (Sep 2, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I know my avatar is dead sexy, and thank you for that.



Shh. Don't be so loud. People will start copying your avatar for it's greatness.
BTW, who is that?


----------



## Reznor (Sep 2, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Why am I the only one with a Chad Pennington avy???


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 2, 2005)

Gomen, God of NF, but only CHAD is the man in New York.
Along with Derek Jeter, Jason Kidd (albeit in Jersey), Pedro, and Eli.

BTW, wouldn't it be possible for my username's font color to change it into musk green??


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 2, 2005)

That reminds me.... when did MK's name change color?  *looks around* 
....strange.


----------



## Aman (Sep 2, 2005)

Who's MK? ?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 2, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Who's MK? ?


*Mecha-Kisame*


----------



## Sayo (Sep 2, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Who's MK? ?


mecha kisame perhaps smartpants!?


----------



## Ah B (Sep 2, 2005)

I think he changed it a week ago. The blue looks really nice.


----------



## abfluvver (Sep 2, 2005)

Okay, okay... everyone has jumped on the Lost bandwagon and gotten shiny new avatars, but can someone explain to me why there are no pretty icons of Naveen Andrews aka Sayid?
Hottest man on the show, no lies.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 2, 2005)

abfluvver said:
			
		

> Okay, okay... everyone has jumped on the Lost bandwagon and gotten shiny new avatars, but can someone explain to me why there are no pretty icons of Naveen Andrews aka Sayid?
> Hottest man on the show, no lies.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 2, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Gomen, God of NF, but only CHAD is the man in New York.
> Along with Derek Jeter, Jason Kidd (albeit in Jersey), Pedro, and Eli.
> 
> BTW, wouldn't it be possible for my username's font color to change it into musk green??


Charles Pennington teaches physics, coaches football and pulls accounting scandals now and then! Charles > Chad


----------



## jkingler (Sep 2, 2005)

Someone took Sayid, I think.

Even though I think Moe shoudl be our Default Sayid *loves teh moe hotness*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 3, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Who's MK? ?




Nah, it's shark-boy.
I gotta say, I like what he did, changing his username font to blue. Makes sense since Kisame H. has blue skin after all (to the n00bs and unschooled)


----------



## KK (Sep 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Nah, it's shark-boy.
> I gotta say, I like what he did, changing his username font to blue. Makes sense since Kisame H. has blue skin after all (to the n00bs and unschooled)



-He- didn't change his username's font. An admin did, which is a pain in the ass to implement, seeing as that you need to create a new usergroup for just that one user.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 3, 2005)

Forky should get a rainbow colored name. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 3, 2005)

Yikes.
A usergroup you say?? Gawd, it _is_ a pain in the ass after all. Though would it kill someone to make his username italized again??


			
				Toilet said:
			
		

> Forky should get a rainbow colored name. That would be so awesome.


I agree, Toilet. And you oughta get your name retouched so it looks like Norway's flag.
I planned on doing the same, but I think it must be a pain in the arse for the admins to do so


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 3, 2005)

Nah I like it the way it is =3

I would like a beer though.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 3, 2005)

or we could stay the way we here LOL!  8D


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 3, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> or we could stay the way we here LOL!  8D


says the girl with the ﮎ and the title of "lesbo sage" XD


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh sure, and someday I'll have my name in purple..... *looks around, leaves before cabbage can be tossed*


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2005)

It's not hard to create a usergroup...


----------



## Sayo (Sep 4, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> says the girl with the ﮎ and the title of "lesbo sage" XD


pffft, sayoko = sayoko nomather how you write it.

and well,. . . shuussh you  >(


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 4, 2005)

Kno7 said:
			
		

> says the girl with the ﮎ and the title of "lesbo sage" XD


That's because Sayo is cooler than everyone else. 

We're not worthy, we're not worthy...


----------



## Sayo (Sep 4, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> That's because Sayo is cooler than everyone else.
> 
> We're not worthy, we're not worthy...


and people ask why my E-ego is so big :sad


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 4, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> and people ask why my E-ego is so big :sad


OMG!!! Sayo quoted me!!! I'm so lucky!! 

I feel so special.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 4, 2005)

You_are_so_weird s&g!! xD


----------



## Dragonzair (Sep 4, 2005)

> Okay, okay... everyone has jumped on the Lost bandwagon and gotten shiny new avatars, but can someone explain to me why there are no pretty icons of Naveen Andrews aka Sayid?
> Hottest man on the show, no lies.



Oyasumi-subs

*refers to the 'I am blah blah blah' thingy a while back*
FYI, everyone here is telling lies!! All LIES! There is no such Kishimoto! Because I am Naruto! The creator of Kishimoto, whom i used to create 'Naruto!'

So shut up!



*hides in fear of the admins/smods* You know i love you...


----------



## Aman (Sep 4, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> OMG!!! Sayo quoted me!!! I'm so lucky!!
> 
> I feel so special.


...................................................................


----------



## Sayo (Sep 4, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> ..............................................


FREEZZ, everything you post can and will be used against you in the court of banned souls. . .


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 4, 2005)

say, if the one piece subforum gets popular enough and later becomes an avenue, how would one go about becoming a moderator for it :?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2005)

Mafioso11 said:
			
		

> say, if the one piece subforum gets popular enough and later becomes an avenue, how would one go about becoming a moderator for it :?



One would be an active and frequent poster, display a reasonable amount of intelligence and good judgement, and knowledge of the section one is moderating.


----------



## Ah B (Sep 4, 2005)

Hmm..There wasn't an actualserious post for a while in this thread until Mafioso...


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 4, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> One would be an active and frequent poster, display a reasonable amount of intelligence and good judgement, and knowledge of the section one is moderating.



thanks for the heads up .



			
				Ah B said:
			
		

> Hmm..There wasn't an actualserious post for a while in this thread until Mafioso...



lol, what can i say?


----------



## monk3 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> Hmm..There wasn't an actualserious post for a while in this thread until Mafioso...



then mafioso gets a round of applause for getting serious


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 5, 2005)

.......


aight time for the seriousness to end, if any of the staff members start to slack off, this is what i'll do to ya:

    :spank s :nana no and last but not least - !

thank you and good night!


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> FREEZZ, everything you post can and will be used against you in the court of banned souls. . .


Sorry... ing


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 5, 2005)

> One would be an active and frequent poster


No





> display a reasonable amount of intelligence


No





> and good judgement


No





> and knowledge of the section one is moderating.


 ..And no














*Conclusion:* One piece sucks.​


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> NoNoNo ..And no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......... :sad ..........


----------



## Ah B (Sep 5, 2005)

At least spam answer in a thread with some letters and words!


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> NoNoNo ..And no
> *Conclusion:* One piece sucks.​


that's some fine analyse. . .


----------



## KK (Sep 5, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> that's some fine analyse. . .



XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2005)

spam..........


----------



## Sayo (Sep 5, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> ......... :sad ..........





			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> ..............................................





			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> ...................................................................





			
				aman_melles said:
			
		

> spam..........


you could atleast try for a change to make an actually post. . .


----------



## Aman (Sep 6, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> you could atleast try for a change to make an actually post. . .


Why is that...


----------



## Sayo (Sep 6, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Why is that...


making usefull posts you will gain respect instead of being idiot as in the way you spammed up this page with the posts i quoted above . .. 

need more reasons? . . .


----------



## Ah B (Sep 6, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> need more reasons? . . .



Sayoko 1 - 0 aman_melles

...sorry, just had to do it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm sorry Ah_B you're not popular enough to do that , try again another time mate


----------



## Ah B (Sep 6, 2005)

>_>...

Who saids I want to be popular? I just want Senior Membership.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Ah_B you're not popular enough to do that , try again another time mate


Norway 1 - 0 Chile


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 6, 2005)

Ah B said:
			
		

> >_>...
> 
> Who saids I want to be popular? I just want Senior Membership.



AHA! That kinda attitude will get you nowhere!

Chacha! 

@So, no new mods today?


----------



## KK (Sep 6, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> They must still be debating for your s-mod spot.



Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Chacha!


I thought you could read, Toilet.

It clearly says, Norway 1, Chile 0!!!!!

Your nation pwns mine, not just because of your Jarlsberg and Gjetost cheese


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 6, 2005)

Norway > Sweden 

Milkshake + cheesy poofs > Norway


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

Milkshake + Cheesy poofs???
You eat it together??? How do you ever manage, Ero???


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 6, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhhh!



Okay..I will delete it.


Ummm...Cheesy Poofs....


----------



## Ah B (Sep 6, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> AHA! That kinda attitude will get you nowhere!



:sad I'm sorry..please forgive me!ing 
I'll learn to change, Mr.Toilet, sir!


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 6, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I thought you could read, Toilet.
> 
> It clearly says, Norway 1, Chile 0!!!!!
> 
> Your nation pwns mine, not just because of your Jarlsberg and Gjetost cheese



you're from chile huh? i'm sure you heard about the game against brazil the other day right? XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 6, 2005)

You mean the game were we got pwned like a piñata??? Yep, I turned off the damn thing before halftime


----------



## Bass (Sep 6, 2005)

So, the senior membership will just pop up?


Like when I go to change my avy and I notice that it says 150 x 150, I know that I'm a senior?  


Or maybe it's the days....


----------



## Utz (Sep 6, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> So, the senior membership will just pop up?
> 
> 
> Like when I go to change my avy and I notice that it says 150 x 150, I know that I'm a senior?
> ...



An Admin. will have to manually add you to the Senior Members usergroup.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 6, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> You mean the game were we got pwned like a pi?ata??? Yep, I turned off the damn thing before halftime



lmao, yeah i actually felt bad for you guys. but it was a fun game none the less :.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 7, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> An Admin. will have to manually add you to the Senior Members usergroup.


I heard that you can't be removed from senior membership, does anybody mind answering if this is true?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 7, 2005)

You can be, but on the next "auto" update you will be added.


----------



## Aman (Sep 7, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> making usefull posts you will gain respect instead of being idiot as in the way you spammed up this page with the posts i quoted above . ..
> 
> need more reasons? . . .


Take it easy... Didn't mean to make you angry.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Take it easy... Didn't mean to make you angry.


I hope that you'll stop spamming for no reason at all, man. And I'm being as nice as I can.
If you continue, then Sayoko will release her full fury upon you.  :S


----------



## Bass (Sep 7, 2005)

Utz said:
			
		

> An Admin. will have to manually add you to the Senior Members usergroup.





Ahh...okay. Thanks.



Quick question, do I have the required stuff to be a Senior Member?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 7, 2005)

Bass said:
			
		

> Ahh...okay. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, do I have the required stuff to be a Senior Member?



Well, I know you do.  Anyone who joined in April there 120 days were somewhere in August.  September is May.  October is June.


----------



## Bass (Sep 7, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Well, I know you do.  Anyone who joined in April there 120 days were somewhere in August.  September is May.  October is June.





Oh, okay. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 7, 2005)

> Take it easy... Didn't mean to make you angry.





			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> If you continue, then Sayoko will release her full fury upon you.  :S


lol, there, there, didn't ment it in sucha way 

<edit>  anyway to stay ontopic, since KK has been desmodded and Gin is demodded, is there going to be some1 promoted to smod and/or will there be a new GFX mod?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2005)

I wasn't aware of I. Gin's demotion to advisor
My gut feeling is that at least two positions will be open, one of them claiming such position, and the other left reserved till either Jack (KK), or Gin are ready to claim them back
**Celly for mod!!!!  XD**


----------



## Gooba (Sep 7, 2005)

> anyway to stay ontopic, since KK has been desmodded and Gin is demodded, is there going to be some1 promoted to smod and/or will there be a new GFX mod?


As far as the smod issue, there won't be.  We now have 9 again, which is the traditional number.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2005)

I do know an S. Mod (and I suggest the name is changed to "Manager" or something else) has more power than a Reg. Mod, meaning they can edit, move, and/or delete ANY threads.
However, does an S. Mod still have a specific thread they control??
Like, say, Axass still controls the Naruto Avenue, albeit being promoted to S. Mod (Manager)


----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2005)

> I wasn't aware of I. Gin's demotion to advisor



Demotion?  Hah!  That's not a demotion but a reward for hard service.  Advisors are better than mods and smods, says I, all-knowing martryn who is full of shit.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2005)

And the A. Mod -martryn- has spoken.


----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2005)

Dare I ask what an "A" mod is?  A is for... anti?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Dare I ask what an "A" mod is?  A is for... anti?


And you get a cookie


----------



## martryn (Sep 7, 2005)

> And you get a cookie



Because "A" is really for arsenic and you're trying to kill me you bastard!  Oh well...  Now "A" is for asshole and I need to stop abasing you so as not to abash myself, so I will abate.  I abdicate my "A" modship because I am an aberration.  Will you abet me?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 7, 2005)

Nah, I still think you are the best Anti Mod we have here.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 7, 2005)

....

N/A mod.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 8, 2005)

> As far as the smod issue, there won't be. We now have 9 again, which is the traditional number.


okidoki



> Dare I ask what an "A" mod is? A is for... anti?


you are the ass mod, only used for potentionel bum seckz incase some smods want sum :3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm just spamming here because I want my post to be close to Sayoko's.

She's the coolest Admin around.


----------



## KK (Sep 8, 2005)

KK has been promoted to Hidden Admin of the Mist; i.e. he can have his Shinobi cake -and- eat it, too.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 9, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm just spamming here because I want my post to be close to Sayoko's.
> 
> She's the coolest Admin around.


shuuussh you!

*administrates saggy*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 9, 2005)

ﮎayoko said:
			
		

> shuuussh you!
> 
> *administrates saggy*


I feel temted to neg-rep you Sayo, so that you can neg-rep me back.

Then I could say that I have done everything e-life related with you.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

> I feel temted to neg-rep you Sayo, so that you can neg-rep me back.


not meh style. . .


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 12, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> not meh style. . .


I was being sarcastic.  

Sayo why did you change your name (from the freaky S), now I don't have your name next to mine on the onlines list, everytime you're online.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

> Sayo why did you change your name (from the freaky S), now I don't have your name next to mine on the onlines list, everytime you're online.


because NF is a bit screwed up since the last update so i need to log in every time i visit, after some days he remembers it but even when i do a lil' spy ware scan it logs me off, and the circle goes around, having to search my name everytime to copy/paste the arabic "S" was kinda unbelievebly annoying, lol  >_>';;


----------



## Inactive Roy (Sep 12, 2005)

Why not keep an arabic S in a word document for easy access?

might be helpful =X


----------



## Sayo (Sep 12, 2005)

Roy said:
			
		

> Why not keep an arabic S in a word document for easy access?
> 
> might be helpful =X


Not realy motivated for that kinda stuff daily's  =|


----------



## Reznor (Sep 13, 2005)

There is supposed some way to use a key combo to get it, put I don't know how to do it.


----------



## chauronity (Sep 13, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> There is supposed some way to use a key combo to get it, put I don't know how to do it.



Yeah, you can use those like pressing the "alt+0****" <- numpad buttons like 1245. 
But i'm not sure does it apply in a non-arabian OS (which she prolly doesn't have) 

That "s" surely was original.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 13, 2005)

Orinal, but passed right over the heads of most of us. The only alternative language my computer auto-detects (and thus shows the proper characters for) is Japanese. I was one of hundreds who just saw a ? instead of an Arabic S. It was interesting, but had to be explained to me before I understood why Sayoko was running around as ?ayoko.


----------



## clockwork (Sep 14, 2005)

^ I hated when that happened to me

hooray for my computer​


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 14, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> There is supposed some way to use a key combo to get it, put I don't know how to do it.


It's true, there is a thing as a key combo.
I'd only tried it for Spanish accentuated vowels. Like so....

_*??????*_


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 15, 2005)

All right. Who put Gooba in charge of the Control Panel? 

Little giffie spy, watching me dink with my signature.... 

- edit: I was mistaken, he's not in charge of the CP, he's *everywhere!!!*
When did Gooba become Keeper of the Page Titles? I see him right now, next to the Bolded words "Edit Post" .... creepy.  

--edit2: all right, the Gooba Haunting seems to be done. I can no longer see little Goobas running around on the top of my screen.
Moooom, someone's playing with the settings again!


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

you can create alot of crazy stuff with ctrl-alt (shift) + a key


úñµóø»×¿¥´¶ðáß®©÷°ÐÞ§



_how useless, lol . .  _


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't type anything at all like that. It just sits there ignoring my key entries :/

...oh. It was just being a bastard. You have to let go and _then_ it makes some random symbol. /retarded

"???♠(~►╡‼>╪??
?$∟╦?6┼♂╧█♀┐?║"


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

lol wtf, perhaps it's couse my keyboard is european


----------



## Reznor (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> lol wtf, perhaps it's couse my keyboard is european


Maybe it's because you are european


----------



## Sayo (Sep 16, 2005)

i don't think we can solve this problem by looking at the awesome bishieness of my kadaj avatar . .. 


ok i confess, i am, . . . european . . .
So. . . is my keyboard  . .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 16, 2005)

Too bad I'll never get a Japanese keyboard, my cousin says it's a pain in the arse to find something compatible........yada yada yada.............


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

Sayoko is European 
*sapzzes out*
and those keyboards tick me off >.>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 16, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Sayoko is European
> *sapzzes out*
> and those keyboards tick me off >.>


I hope you're being sarcastic, cause if you aren't, and if you just found out, then you're a baka.
**kidding, though I'm shocked you didn't know Celly was European  XD**


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 16, 2005)

*?∟ J@?k@∟*


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2005)

I wish I could do that with my name...


----------



## Misk (Sep 16, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I hope you're being sarcastic, cause if you aren't, and if you just found out, then you're a baka.
> **kidding, though I'm shocked you didn't know Celly was European  XD**



Im not in the NF Syndicate ring so I wouldnt know things like that >.>


----------



## Ah B (Sep 16, 2005)

Haha. The NF Syndicate Ring.... another new name for that evil group of...people... has sprung!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 16, 2005)

??☼╧∙▲↔???↕??█?├╪?Y♣?▓?♂⌂ⁿ?☺⌐?ε?╝

these are fun  I have to put them somewhere though because I can't save the format :/

And does everyone else just make them at random, or are you aware of the key combinations needed to produce certain ones? I just mash, so I don't know.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 16, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I wish I could do that with my name...



Actualy you can.  There are codes for it. I'll post the link up soon.

Sean Connery do the worm!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 17, 2005)

I have requested that my name be changed to Judge∙I┼☼

Are you saying there are specific inputs known to produce specific symbols kb? that'd be swell if there were.


----------



## Aman (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't understand how you guys do that...


----------



## TDM (Sep 17, 2005)

What about the worm!?


----------



## Misk (Sep 17, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Actualy you can.  There are codes for it. I'll post the link up soon.
> 
> Sean Connery do the worm!



That reminded me of a cheap MMORPG Message Board >.<


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 22, 2005)

*=O Is it on topic? It might be! But probably not.*

=O Something mildly on topic:

Will there be open applications for the next available mod position that appears or do you just plan on giving me the job outright?

I greatly covet this position because I need to break the barrier that I feel my whoredom will soon come against. And because I'd like to do it and I'd like to help out and contribute something. 

I don't recall seeing an open app. party since the fanclub mod-dom was up for grabs quite a while back so I was just wondering if that process has been replaced or what? 

I just want to know how I should proceed in my quest to obtain power and responsibility to give me a better sense of placement here as well as exponentially increase the overall might of my pop-culture whoredom, as monny called it ^^

And yes, I am aware that posting this tomfoolery further decreases my already minimal chances, but it needed to be done.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2005)

It is almost always an internal process, the FC thing was a fluke.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 22, 2005)

Thought so :/ 

That means that any chance I had of winning a vote through sheer whore-power is gone :sad

'preciate the quick reply


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 22, 2005)

I vote gooba for mod!!!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I vote gooba for mod!!!


Why do you want to demote me? ing


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 22, 2005)

Don't you know, mod is the new thing, smod is so mainstream. Ever read some old occasionalutopia, thats some good stuff.


----------



## Sayo (Sep 22, 2005)

I vote gooba for troll


----------



## Reznor (Sep 22, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> I vote gooba for troll


I vote Sayoko for spammer


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I vote Sayoko for spammer


I vote Reznor for execution.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 22, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I vote Reznor for execution.



I vote me for trendwhore


----------



## Reznor (Sep 22, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I vote Reznor for execution.


I vote SaG for smoderation


----------



## Procyon (Sep 22, 2005)

I vote all of you for Queen Mod, so Patman could be your daughter.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 22, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I vote me for trendwhore


I vote Toilet for trendwhore  

Hey!!! Wait a pus-spewing minute here................


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I vote SaG for smoderation


I guess you haven't heard? I'm an smod already. Sayo promoted me last week.


----------



## Blue (Sep 22, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Don't you know, mod is the new thing, smod is so mainstream. Ever read some old occasionalutopia, thats some good stuff.



The single best post on this forum, ever, I shit none of you not, is my koichan's post in the Christmas thread, which most of you weren't even around for the creation of. 

EDIT: I'm sorry, the single best TWO posts ever.

Gaara, The Pimpkage

24 and 25.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 22, 2005)

> *Kurenai* - Does that damn hentai yaro realise how much chakra I use to feed his multiple-Santarina fetish every xmas season? (And doesn't the idiot realise his and my lines are the only ones that aren't funny at all?) *Thank god I have Kakashi for illicit stress-relieving bonks.*


ing I used to like Occa so much.  ing Asuma is all the man she will ever need. ing

I love you orca.  That was genius


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 22, 2005)

> *Inuyasha:* Kagome!
> *Kagome:* Inuyasha!
> *Inuyasha:* Kagome!
> *Kagome:* Inuyasha!
> ...





> *Ino* - I'm a dumb blonde, so I'm not capable of saying anything remotely funny or witty, no matter how much the author tries. But because I'm vain, I want to insert a gratuitous remark like say, Kakashi mentioned I'm the most well-developed 13 year-old he's ever seen ....





> *Kisame* - JAWS the 2-Disc Limited Ed DVD? Oh boy Itachi, oh boy!


No matter what anyone says, Mel is awesome, always has been, always will be
Pure genius......LMAO  :rofl


----------



## Reznor (Sep 23, 2005)

Haha. XD Occa owns


----------



## Meijin (Sep 23, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Asuma is all the man she will ever need. ing



Damn straight


----------



## Ah B (Sep 23, 2005)

That was a good two posts.


----------



## Aman (Sep 24, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> ing Asuma is all the man she will ever need. ing
> [/COLOR]


Genma? Oh yea, you're right.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 24, 2005)

Occa said:
			
		

> *Pakkun* - During Christmas my keychains outsell Akamaru plushies! Because my pads are so SOFT AND BOUNCY! OH MY SHAMPOO THAT RHYMED! COS I'M JUST TOO DAMN FINE!





We're not worthy of Occa


----------



## Meijin (Sep 24, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Asuma? Oh yea, you're right.



Did he stutter?


----------



## Aman (Sep 25, 2005)

Eh... Stop editing my posts! ing

[COLOR="Reznor"]Why are ppl editing your posts?[/COLOR]


----------



## Sayo (Sep 26, 2005)

> Why are ppl editing your posts?


i suspect it has something to do with the genma/asuma fangirlism that is going on here.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 26, 2005)

I am a proud Asuma fangirl.


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 26, 2005)

Asuma, Genma... we're forgetting someone. Oh! I know! 

Oh yeah.


----------



## Meijin (Sep 26, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> I am a proud Asuma fangirl.



Wow I thought I was the only one! :amazed


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats to anyone that makes smod or whatever and hey remember don't go off-topic.


----------



## Meijin (Sep 26, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Congrats to anyone that makes smod or whatever and hey remember don't go off-topic.



Don't you tell me what to do. Don't make me  .


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Sep 26, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> Don't you tell me what to do. Don't make me  .


Not you the people that like to get off-topic


----------



## Gooba (Sep 26, 2005)

Telling us not to go off topic is going off topic.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Sep 26, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Telling us not to go off topic is going off topic.


Again Congrats to any and all the make it.

And you see first i went on topic like now then off-topic.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2005)

Telling someone not to go off-topic is off-topic
Telling someone not to go off-topic while the thread is off-topic is ON-topic
Telling someone to be on-topic while thread is off-topic is off-topic
Telling someone to be off-topic while thread is on-topic is spam
Telling someone to be on-topic while spamming is actually on-topic, however, if someone spams off-topic stuff, then the thread actually becomes off-topic

This has been a public service announcement, courtesy of your friendly neighbor Chacha


----------



## Reznor (Sep 27, 2005)

How about I only decide what is off-/on-topic?

I agree with that motion unanimously.

Thus it is passed.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm glad that I like ham instead of turkey, that's for sure.

You guys just got hit by the rez-bomber =O


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 27, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Telling someone not to go off-topic is off-topic
> Telling someone not to go off-topic while the thread is off-topic is ON-topic
> Telling someone to be on-topic while thread is off-topic is off-topic
> Telling someone to be off-topic while thread is on-topic is spam
> ...


I sometimes shop the sale rack at Hot Topic... does that count?
Or should I just get out the Topical Creme and apply liberally.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2005)

Whatever fits your Topical boat, skmt....


----------



## Thundergod (Sep 28, 2005)

hey joe if ur on this one add my msn account,
toby_43dt381@hotmail.com,

cheers toby


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 28, 2005)

I heard that Reznor made it to mod. WTF?!


----------



## clockwork (Sep 28, 2005)

Reznor's something up there. We used to laugh and play in flower fields then the entire randomite crew got lost somewhere.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 28, 2005)

Reznor used to be so cool when I was a newbie.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Reznor used to be so cool when I was a newbie.


That was before other mods starting paying attention to you.

Before, I just moderated you.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2005)

I miss the days when Reznor was one of the little people and didn't hate us.  At least Gooba hasn't been made a mod yet.  Man, would that suck!  He'd be messing with our posts and moderating us all the time!

You have been...Gooberated!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That was before other mods starting paying attention to you.
> 
> Before, I just moderated you.


Hey, Rho loved me from the start. You were always number two Reznor. : 

luff you, rez

EDIT*
But you are right, rez. The good old days when I wasn't a mod whore, now I am the staff's bitch.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> EDIT*
> But you are right, rez. The good old days when I wasn't a mod whore, now I am the staff's bitch.



To avoid being too NF mainstream, find some non-mod, non- senior/well-known member and talk to them. That was you and MK, but both of you were recognized by the rest of the forum.

That was the Anti-Mod FC and the Randomness FC as well.. Those are less active now because of the Member FC section.

I need to find new new people I guess >.>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 28, 2005)

I bet that I can find a new person faster than you rez.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> To avoid being too NF mainstream, find some non-mod, non- senior/well-known member and talk to them. That was you and MK, but both of you were recognized by the rest of the forum.


I don't think I made it througoutly into the mainstream until I got to know Dani and Mel. I blame them. 

*goes and hangs out with my newb*


----------



## Reznor (Sep 28, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I don't think I made it througoutly into the mainstream until I got to know Dani and Mel. I blame them.


 I said that I wouldn't be become an idiot fanboy when I finally joined to KnK FC.... so much for that. XD


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 28, 2005)

mainstream..... 

*runs away again*


----------



## Aman (Sep 28, 2005)

So... many... mods.


----------



## Meijin (Sep 28, 2005)

Gimme sex.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

Curse the Member FC section!! 

It's taken away tons of active members and put them somewhere else. Like the Convo Threads....oh how it has died...


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 28, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Curse the Member FC section!!
> 
> It's taken away tons of active members and put them somewhere else. Like the Convo Threads....oh how it has died...


You weren't even there when the original convo threads took place. With Soulfire and Jaggan and Sayo, and Moe, and Mashy, and Justice, and Toad_Sennin, and Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu, 
and Sketchy..

I remember them all, but mambe 1 of them remembers me.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2005)

Unfortunantly, I wasn't there in the beginning, only but a mere lurker at the time. T_T

I arrived as a member too late. The Convo Thread was already dying.


----------



## Aman (Sep 29, 2005)

I never visited the convos.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

_ (Who in the HFIL is this??) said:
			
		

> You weren't even there when the original convo threads took place. With Soulfire and Jaggan and Sayo, and Moe, and Mashy, and Justice, and Toad_Sennin, and Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu,
> and Sketchy..
> 
> I remember them all, but mambe 1 of them remembers me.


Don't forget about Ashy (SharinganK)........ oh how time flies


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Ashy (SharinganK)........ oh how time flies


Oh, how you fly!

*Throws Naru into the sky*

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## KK (Sep 29, 2005)

Everyone stay calm; Rez has been possessed by a very common parasite - spammerROFLn00b-itus...if you simply stay still...he'll leave...eventually. :x


----------



## Sayo (Sep 29, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Ashy (SharinganK)........ oh how time flies


 ..................


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 29, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Ashy (SharinganK)........ oh how time flies



Ah yes, I remember.

btw, I was name raped by NN. So this isn't my real username.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Everyone stay calm; Rez has been possessed by a very common parasite - spammerROFLn00b-itus...if you simply stay still...he'll leave...eventually. :x


I could it from the guy that posted this. 


> xxx fairy master it is!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 29, 2005)

I feel a need to say something nice to the staff for once. So I'll just say the stero.

You guys and girls are doing a fab job in keeping these forums awesome. 

*waits for NN to come by and ban me*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 29, 2005)

You whore..


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Sep 29, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> You whore..


I feel a need to say something nice to AFI for once. So I'll just say the stero.

AFI, you are doing a fab job in keeping these forums randomly awesome.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I feel a need to say something nice to AFI for once. So I'll just say the stero.
> 
> AFI, you are doing a fab job in keeping these forums randomly awesome.


My     turn.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 29, 2005)

Nono, my turn.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Nono, my turn.


You had your turn.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You had your turn.


So when are you going to use this turn of yours?


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> So when are you going to use this turn of yours?


Not yet, I'm thinking.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Sep 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Not yet, I'm thinking.


Well If you're going to act like that about it. I'm turning the table.


----------



## monk3 (Sep 29, 2005)

Toilet you showed that table who was boss


----------



## Sayo (Sep 29, 2005)

What are you doing to my poor wooden hand made 12€ table


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Sep 29, 2005)

If you Still Need a New Member here i am.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 29, 2005)

OMG! Actual on-topic stuff!

Wrath is back on duty, and in addition to his Konoha Library duties, will now keep house for the Bleach and One Piece manga sections as well  


*Spoiler*: _Spam stuff_ 





			
				toliet! said:
			
		

> Don't you know, mod is the new thing, smod is so mainstream. Ever read some old occasionalutopia, thats some good stuff.


PSST no one needs to know I'm a shadow of my old self 


			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> The single best post on this forum, ever, I shit none of you not, is my koichan's post in the Christmas thread, which most of you weren't even around for the creation of.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sorry, the single best TWO posts ever.
> 
> ...


No WONDER I've been getting reps for those posts lately - I was wondering if that ancient thread had been bumped up for some strange reason XD I had fun writing that - but much love and credit goes to Jules (Spectrum) for coming up with the best inane threads ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

Leave it to Mel to deviate the thread on-topic.   

So Wrath is back in the saddle.........great!!!! He's one hell of a mod.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Well If you're going to act like that about it. I'm turning the table.


Well if you are threatening to turn the tables, I guess I have to act.

Okay I'm turning in my cards and getting 10 armies. I own Australia for 2 more armies, plus 5 for having 15 territories. I put them all on Eastern US and attack Western US.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

Good thing no one owns Malaysia and Chile.......*whew*


----------



## skmt999 (Sep 30, 2005)

Malasia? KILL THE PRIME MINISTER!!11 .... 
Oh, sorry. Spaced out there for a minute.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2005)

Good thing no one owns Chile, then.......
Careful there, skmt, do NOT do anything at Malaysia.......or you'll be moderated....

If you want, you can nuke and obliterate Argentina.


----------



## monk3 (Oct 1, 2005)

woah. woah. woah. woah. slow down there. nukes don't solve anything. things like sexy-no-jutsu do


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 2, 2005)

So KK is back at S. Modship, who was demoted to advisor???


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2005)

Hef is now an advisor due to school taking too much of his time.

KK is now a smod.

Nigggs is now an advisor.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 2, 2005)

Hef got demoted??? ing


----------



## KK (Oct 2, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Hef is now an advisor due to school taking too much of his time.
> 
> KK is now a smod.
> 
> Nigggs is now an advisor.



I honestly shouldn't be mentioned anymore. I get shuffled between usergroups way too often.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> I honestly shouldn't be mentioned anymore. I get shuffled between usergroups way too often.


And I noticed that all it ever does is change your color.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> I honestly shouldn't be mentioned anymore. I get shuffled between usergroups way too often.


It's too bad I can't shuffle you into the banned group anymore :sad


----------



## KK (Oct 2, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> And I noticed that all it ever does is change your color.



>.>

<.<

*bans*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 2, 2005)

Is it just me, or does the word "Smod" seem awful at best???
Why not "manager" or "assistant"??


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the word "Smod" seem awful at best???
> Why not "manager" or "assistant"??


Because manager or assistant sounds gay as fuck at best. <--- Honest opinion.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Because manager or assistant sounds gay as fuck at best. <--- Honest opinion.


Guess it's just me.
Fair enough...........though Smod still don't sound too convincing


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not call it "Reznor" instead of "Smod"?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 2, 2005)

I can barely keep up with the changes in the Leader ranks anymore. @___@


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 2, 2005)

^ we have leaders?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2005)

If only there was a page that listed all of the mods, admins, and smods...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 2, 2005)

Any chance we could get an Advisor list???


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2005)

Ronin, Hef, Nigggs, Mizura, Forkshy, El Jackal, Nyarlathotep, StoneWalker, Ichimaru Gin,  ~Mirage~, Benny, Uzumaki Naruto and maybe a few more I forgot.

EDIT: Added DE, Mirage, Benny, and Uzumaki Naruto


----------



## PATMAN (Oct 2, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Ronin, Hef, Nigggs, Mizura, Forkshy, El Jackal, Nyarlathotep, StoneWalker, Ichimaru Gin and maybe a few I forgot.



Forkshy, ichimaru gin, mizura =D


----------



## KK (Oct 2, 2005)

Justice said:
			
		

> Forkshy, ichimaru gin, mizura =D



That was included in his list, dear. =___=;;


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 2, 2005)

Senators avy, Pat????
Oh well, at least my Isles got Alexei Yashin away from Ottawa

BTW, about the advisors list, what about Terramare and ~Mirage~???


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

An Advisors list feels just stupid to me. There is really no need for the common forum visiter to be able to get an overview of who the advisors are. Since they do nothing for the members, they are there for the staff. 

Not to mention that I gain nothin by knowing if they are online and their PMs.

The other groups on the forum leaders page I can understand, since someone might want to contact them for business, but advisors. Members don't really have any business with them, just the staff.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

> An Advisors list feels just stupid to me. There is really no need for the common forum visiter to be able to get an overview of who the advisors are. Since they do nothing for the members, they are there for the staff.


 I think that advisors shouldn't even say "Advisor" in their rank.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I think that advisors shouldn't even say "Advisor" in their rank.


That to, but no one seemed to agree or adrees it at all when I said that months ago. Could be because I was a newb then.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> That to, but no one seemed to agree or adrees it at all when I said that months ago. Could be because I was a newb then.


*smoderates SaG*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, I guess you people forgot ~Mirage~

So we have 10 advisors..ne???


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

There is also Benny and Uzumaki Naruto.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 3, 2005)

Gaaaahhh, when is rez going to get demoted or whatever.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Gaaaahhh, when is rez going to get demoted or whatever.


When he takes his mouth of NN's lolipop.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Gaaaahhh, when is rez going to get demoted or whatever.


I dunno.

I'm skating on thin ice right now. All the admins hate me.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I dunno.
> 
> I'm skating on thin ice right now. All the admins hate me.


It's your avi's fault, I used admin repel on it, you're screwed! [/Pokemon]


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> It's your avi's fault, I used admin repel on it, you're screwed! [/Pokemon]


Admin repel would mean that I won't have admin random encounters.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *smoderates SaG*


Long time no see, Rez.

*kills*

Also, Reznor will never get demoded because Reznor will be the future admin of NF. WHO IS WITH ME??!!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Admin repel would mean that I won't have admin random encounters.



Exactly where do you have them? Cause it won't work in high grass or in water.


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2005)

Why did Mizura become an advisor? I always wondered that, she's still very active.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Why did Mizura become an advisor? I always wondered that, she's still very active.


I think it was because she and forkshy were offered mod positions but didn't want them.


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I think it was because she and forkshy were offered mod positions but didn't want them.



Forks could have been running these forums, several times over in fact. Mizura could have been the lead SMod if she accepted our offer several months ago. Instead, they were given Advisor positions because they're both key players in forum policy implementation. *pounces e-lover* <3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> *punces e-lover* <3


For a second there I tought that you were Gooba. :amazed 

You really need to change back your name, I hate this one. 

*molests*


----------



## Gooba (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> For a second there I tought that you were Gooba. :amazed
> 
> You really need to change back your name, I hate this one.
> 
> *molests*


*molests*.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Who is who? *head explodes*

Hey, I made over 1000 posts, congratulate me!


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Who is who? *head explodes*
> 
> Hey, I made over 1000 posts, congratulate me!



Congrats S&G!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 3, 2005)

You only care about sex gagagooba .__.

Fork is too lazy to run the forum-2k


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks, love. *eats in a good way*

I should get a spot in the forum leaders page as the guy with the highest post count.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Also, Reznor will never get demoded because Reznor will be the future admin of NF. WHO IS WITH ME??!!!


 The 4 people that voted for me, probably.


> For a second there I tought that you were Gooba.


 So did I XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> The 4 people that voted for me, probably.


What are you talking about,  Rez. Voted where?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> What are you talking about,  Rez. Voted where?


We had an election for new admin to take Ronin's place. The candidates were Occa, Vash and I.

I can't tell you who won, that's a secret!


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> We had an election for new admin to take Ronin's place. The candidates were Occa, Vash and I.
> 
> I can't tell you who won, that's a secret!



XDD

I voted for Rez, btw.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> We had an election for new admin to take Ronin's place. The candidates were Occa, *Vash* and I.


What the hell is wrong with you people? I love Vash, but making him admin is a good way to alienate about 90% of the forums. 

*KK:* I voted for you (in my heart).


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> XDD
> 
> I voted for Rez, btw.


I would have expected you to vote for Vash XD

Well, I think I know who all my voters are now. (Not telling + not sure though )


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> XDD
> 
> I voted for Rez, btw.


 Actually, I knew one of two things were up with KK and Goobs, but I'm playing along just to see how many people really look at the name.  Lemon chiffon...


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

DragonFart69 said:
			
		

> Actually, I knew one of two things were up with KK and Goobs, but I'm playing along just to see how many people really look at the name.  Lemon chiffon...


LemonChiffon?  What kinda color is that? XD

KK and Gooba are now one user to me.


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> LemonChiffon?  What kinda color is that? XD
> 
> KK and Gooba are now one user to me.



Welcome to the Gagagooshba Apocalypse!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Gagagooshba Apocalypse!


Sorry, had to be done.​


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Sorry, had to be done.​



Done.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> Done.


Damn the mods with their sharp intellect!!!


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Damn the mods with their sharp intellect!!!



KK told me to do it.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 3, 2005)

hello  thread. . . .


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> KK told me to do it.


KK is whore and he's not getting any of this *points at self* anytime soon. 

Hey, Sayo.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello peeps.
Guess I managed to revive the thread 3 pages ago  

FYI, I was never told of voting for admins, otherwise, I'd pulled a "Florida vote Recount"

Now that I got the 4 admins, 9 mods, 9 S. mods, and 12 advisors, it's time for the Leader Tournament Battledome, thanks to Goobs for approving it..  

**aways**


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Now that I got the 4 admins, 9 mods, 9 S. mods, and 12 advisors, it's time for the Leader Tournament Battledome, thanks to Goobs for approving it..


This could be interesting. So does this mean that we put them inside a ring and watch them kill eachother with knives, and after they are all dead we step in and take over this place?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> This could be interesting. So does this mean that we put them inside a ring and watch them kill eachother with knives, and after they are all dead we step in and take over this place?


Well, I was thinking of separating the 4 leaders into conferences, like so:

Admin Conference:

*Tazmo, Dani, NN, Mel*

Super Mod Conference:

_MechaTC, Goobs, KK, moe, Axass, Rez, Spectrum, Vash, TenshiOni_

Moderator Conference:

_Kakashi_Fangirl, Final Ultima, Jiraiya (Terramare), Justice (Pat), MK, Ryu, pek (Tasmo), Wave, Wrath_

Advisor Conference:

Forkshy, Ero, Mizura, Benny, Ichimaru Gin (DE), Ronin (Vegeta, Kisuke), hef, ~Mirage~, Nyarlathotep, StoneWalker, Nigggs (RM), Uzumaki Naruto

I'm still undecided on the format, though one thing's for certain, there'll be no interconference duels


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

But I wanted to see Reznor kill NN.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 3, 2005)

If Reznor and NN win their conferences, they might......I mean, Rez might

HOWEVER, I'll have the semis on this format (Admin conf. champ winner vs Advisor conf. champ winner; and Mod conf. champ winner vs S. Mod conf. champ winner)

I'm still thinking of the Mod, Smod, and Advisors format, cause the Admin's is a crapshoot, meaning single elimination rounds will be unevitable


----------



## KK (Oct 3, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> KK is whore and he's not getting any of this *points at self* anytime soon.
> 
> Hey, Sayo.



KK said he was extremely sorry.  ing


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 3, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> KK said he was extremely sorry.  ing


Well I can't hold a grudeg agains e-hubby for a long time, because I'm such a slut. So all is forgiven. *eats KK*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2005)

> FYI, I was never told of voting for admins, otherwise, I'd pulled a "Florida vote Recount"


 I'm from Ohio. That's the next best thing.


			
				Super Mario said:
			
		

> cause the Admin's is a crapshoot, meaning single elimination rounds will be unevitable


 Nonesense. I demand that it be round robin.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know if this question has been asked before (probably has been asked a lot), but what exactly is the point of Advisors? And also, what have they usually done (in general) to become an Advisor?

Are they just members that have been around awhile and have contributed a lot to the forum (or something along those lines)?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2005)

> I don't know if this question has been asked before (probably has been asked a lot), but what exactly is the point of Advisors? And also, what have they usually done (in general) to become an Advisor?
> 
> Are they just members that have been around awhile and have contributed a lot to the forum (or something along those lines)?


 They are ex-mods or people that turned down modness.

They help us decide stuff.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

Ah okay.

Thanks for clearing that out, Reznor. ^ ^


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 4, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> They are ex-mods or people that turned down modness.
> 
> They help us decide stuff.


Yeah they _need _help with all the important decisions about wich threads to stick, who to ban, wich smileys to upload, wich forums to move, and don't forget the difficult decition about who to make mods :amazed  

They also manage to keep the death threats at a low with their expert advice! 
Advisors sure are useful!!


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Yeah they _need _help with all the important decisions about wich threads to stick, who to ban, wich smileys to upload, wich forums to move, and don't forget the difficult decition about who to make mods :amazed
> 
> They also manage to keep the death threats at a low with their expert advice!
> Advisors sure are useful!!


The "which people to mod", yes. The other things not so much.

But yes, the decisions that they can help with a mostly policy related things.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh, so they only help you when you want help?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 4, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Yeah they _need _help with all the important decisions about wich threads to stick, who to ban, wich smileys to upload, wich forums to move, and don't forget the difficult decition about who to make mods :amazed
> 
> They also manage to keep the death threats at a low with their expert advice!
> Advisors sure are useful!!


Am I the only one that is getting extreme sarcasm pressure from this post. 

Damn, AFI you're good. Reznor bought it.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Ahh, so they only help you when you want help?


If they have thoughts on an issue we are discussing, they express them.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 4, 2005)

> Damn, AFI you're good. Reznor bought it.


More like "ignored it"  


> If they have thoughts on an issue we are discussing, they express them.


And you guys take their opinions into consideration? And does their votes count?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 4, 2005)

BTW, can the advisors close a thread and ban people???


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> More like "ignored it"


 Yep 


			
				Super Mario said:
			
		

> BTW, can the advisors close a thread and ban people???


 Nope. Advisors can't do that. They don't have anything members don't, except viewing of a few areas and that members can't see.

(Some advisors are cheaters, though and maintain there abilities )


----------



## Crowe (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, Toilet you almost became a mod over the Konoha Sanitation section, you lost some votes tho :'(


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 4, 2005)

Tasmo said:
			
		

> Oh, Toilet you almost became a mod over the Konoha Sanitation section, you lost some votes tho :'(


Mine in particular.

_Bastard_.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 4, 2005)

You guys are just afraid of what I would do with it!

I have a dream...ah screwit.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah, we did it for you're own good. You can find all kind of shitty threads around those areas and we felt like you wouldnt be able to handle the pressure.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 4, 2005)

What about the English Naruto Discussion section???
I'm helping my best by contributing with the Edit Lists.......though there's always the ones who type damn spoilers


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 4, 2005)

The English Naruto Discussion is a slight contradiction within itself.

I suppose I say that because of the Naruto Dub Complaints thread, since it contains probably quite a few spoilers, even though the forum on the main page states "No Spoilers!!!". Although, I'm not exactly complaing, just stating a fact.

TO is mostly incharge of that forum, correct? Since he has definitely seemed the most enthusiastic about the English dub.


----------



## Axass (Oct 4, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> What about the English Naruto Discussion section???
> I'm helping my best by contributing with the Edit Lists.......though there's always the ones who type damn spoilers





			
				OniTasku said:
			
		

> The English Naruto Discussion is a slight contradiction within itself.
> 
> I suppose I say that because of the Naruto Dub Complaints thread, since it contains probably quite a few spoilers, even though the forum on the main page states "No Spoilers!!!". Although, I'm not exactly complaing, just stating a fact.
> 
> TO is mostly incharge of that forum, correct? Since he has definitely seemed the most enthusiastic about the English dub.


If you guys find spoilers, PM me (or TO) and I'll fix them. I don't go much in the Dub section since I'm not really involved in it (I live in Italy), besides I've still to watch episode 3-5 dubbed.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 4, 2005)

You've helped me a lot, Axass, and trust me, I'll help you!!! I'll PM you or TO whenever I see a spoiler, no problems at all (BTW, you might wanna check on my Edit List Thread, someone's suggesting a spoiler)

I'll delete my post  ^^

Sorry for the double post, but this must be done.

CONGRATULATIONS, UTZ.
You finally got the modship you should've had long ago

Yayzors


----------



## Shiron (Oct 5, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but this must be done.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS, UTZ.
> You finally got the modship you should've had long ago
> ...


Yes, conrgats Utz!!! :


----------



## Utz (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you Nara and Meijin . Appreciate it hehe.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats Utz.

I thought you had modship awhile ago, well it doesn't matter know, you have it anyway


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess I'm retarded as well, I just assumed that you were modding the bleach area for a long time already 

Congratulations and good luck with the new duties. I rarely post in there but I've seen you doing lots of good things for the section so I know it was well-deserved ^^


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 6, 2005)

Monny's Pet Nooblet said:
			
		

> I guess I'm retarded as well, I just assumed that you were modding the bleach area for a long time already


^ditto! 
I guess this just makes it official, then. ;-)
Good luck, I don't envy you the extra work.


----------



## Hermie (Oct 6, 2005)

Viva la Utz, even though you acted like a mod already


----------



## Norb (Oct 7, 2005)

grats You Tea Zee


----------



## Ah B (Oct 7, 2005)

Rock on, Utz. You'll become smod, yet!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats Utz for moving on up the "NF-Food Chain" XP

But really, good job, keep it up, and glad you got promoted to Modship. 

Edit: @Axass: No problem, I'm around in that forum a lot. I'll definitely be sure to PM you or TO if I find anything that should perhaps be looked into or be closed/deleted. ^ ^


----------



## monk3 (Oct 7, 2005)

woooooooo Utz! i'll try to help out in the Bleach avenue if i get some time!


----------



## Aman (Oct 9, 2005)

People, is KK Gagagoosha! @Д@?  


And why are there some mods that mod such small sections.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok, let me explain so you can understand. They're like special jounins. They specialize in one area so they get upped.

Do you feel my groove here?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 9, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Do you feel my groove here?


Your groove?? I thought it was your hand.


----------



## Axass (Oct 9, 2005)

*Wrath* resigned his modship: this thread


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep, just heard about that when I read his thread.

Man, that really bites. He was an extremely intellectual person.


----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

Losing good Mods left and right

The Forum Leaders list gets shorter everytime I look at it


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

Well, it's just that new people are replacing them.

It'll take some time, but I'm sure the new Mods will do just as good. We just need to show them our support and help them out if need be. ^ ^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

To think I _almost_ became Sports Bar (Konoha Mall) moderator.
But MK deserves the accolades more than me.........


----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

but utz deserved the promotion

and Mario you should be the Mod of the Sports bar 

>


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

NARU FOR MODSHIP!!!


----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

I have the urge to make a campaign poster


----------



## Blue (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

>



Randomization at its Best


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I have the urge to make a campaign poster


----------



## Neenah (Oct 9, 2005)

/*_*...wants to say congrats to Utz for his modship...*_*/
​


----------



## Utz (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Yussie .


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> I have the urge to make a campaign poster



Yea!! 
But yea...from KnK's reaction...I don't think we should. XD


----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

BEHOLD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

You didn't have to do that

Seriously, you _DID NOT_ have to do that!!!!


----------



## Misk (Oct 9, 2005)

But I felt it was needed


----------



## KK (Oct 9, 2005)

LOL.

We'll think about it.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

O___O

Atom...

You insulted MK....*hides*


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 9, 2005)

@Д@ @Д@ @Д@


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

*Yells*

*SHARK!!!*

*Cliche 70's scream [movie] and people run*

But he can go on the land!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 9, 2005)

You do NOT want to insult the Shark Master.
For he'll attack you when you least expect it, and you'll feel queasy and soulless.


----------



## Ah B (Oct 9, 2005)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> @Д@ @Д@ @Д@



MK has his angry face on!!


----------



## KK (Oct 9, 2005)

Obby said:
			
		

> MK has his angry face on!!



He's just mocking me.


----------



## Meijin (Oct 9, 2005)

Obby said:
			
		

> MK has his angry face on!!



He must be


----------



## Sayo (Oct 10, 2005)

Who wants icescream?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 10, 2005)

Heh

Whats so special about a mechanical shark.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 10, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> You didn't have to do that
> 
> Seriously, you _DID NOT_ have to do that!!!!


 
hahaha chacha must be embrassed and ashamed for having the great MK insulted like this...:rofl


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Sayoko said:
			
		

> Who wants icescream?


I scream for ice cream.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 10, 2005)

I scream for reznor


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 10, 2005)

What? Did someone insult my wife? *peers around*

Nice campaign poster. Platform seems a bit weak, though. 

*fuses a Sith M&M with a spork* 
Attack spork at the ready.


----------



## Aman (Oct 10, 2005)

Naru for Mod!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 10, 2005)

Dbcomix for mod!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 10, 2005)

Toilet for mod of the Landfill/Recycling Heap


----------



## Meijin (Oct 10, 2005)

Monny's Pet Nooblet said:
			
		

> I scream for reznor



I cream for reznor.


----------



## Misk (Oct 10, 2005)

*insert random user here* For Mod!


----------



## KK (Oct 10, 2005)

MK has been promoted to the _Loser_ usergroup. That is all.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohhh. The honour, the responsibility =O *faints*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 10, 2005)

I want to mod the emo section!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 10, 2005)

could you put me in a usergroup called "moron" 
And I would have no powers. I would just be one of the morons. 

Enough of whoring myself, kk should be demoted to member, so we could have our way with him


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 10, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Enough of whoring myself, kk should be demoted to member, so we could have our way with him


What are you talking about, AFI? Everyone ha their way with KK anyways. Especially me. *eats hubby*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 10, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> MK has been promoted to the _Loser_ usergroup. That is all.


KK has been promoted to the _banned_ usergroup. That is all.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 11, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> MK has been promoted to the _Loser_ usergroup. That is all.


Faaaaaaaaag.


----------



## KK (Oct 11, 2005)

<33333333333


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 11, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I want to mod the emo section!



I second that! :amazed

@AFI: Too bad Dabel is barely on anymore. T__T


----------



## Meijin (Oct 12, 2005)

I miss Dabel ing zOGMGOMOM


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 12, 2005)

He's quite busy with school...

Perhaps I should return to hiatus status and actually be a good student.


----------



## Archssor (Oct 14, 2005)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Aman (Oct 15, 2005)

Er.. For what? :S


----------



## Sayo (Oct 16, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Er.. For what? :S


I'm guessing breathing, since that is something we all do : p


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 16, 2005)

We all enjoy nice hotpockets too, ne? Maybe we are congratulated for it's ham+cheesy goodness, conviently prepared in a microwave.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

This might sound like a stupid question, but is it able to give senior membership privileges immediately for us who've made like a million siggie&avvy requests, and that way contributed something for the well-being of the NF itself. Adds the happiness, you know. 

Just wants the big avvy, that's all. ;D 


(and i know, were/i are doing it for fun, for no cost, but still...)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

Monny's Pet Nooblet said:
			
		

> We all enjoy nice hotpockets too, ne? Maybe we are congratulated for it's ham+cheesy goodness, conviently prepared in a microwave.


You forgot the Chicken+Cheddar+Broccoli goodness


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

chauronity said:
			
		

> This might sound like a stupid question, but is it able to give senior membership privileges immediately for us who've made like a million siggie&avvy requests, and that way contributed something for the well-being of the NF itself. Adds the happiness, you know.
> 
> Just wants the big avvy, that's all. ;D
> 
> ...


This is the *forum leaders* thread, not the *senior members* thread. 

Anyway, perhaps, I'll check with teh others.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, my bad.

 Just felt like C&Q -part of the forums would be the right place to ask, and in this thread felt like a good place for the question... visited by superior mods and the administrators daily. 
And, the thread was already so random, so i thought "what the hell, go for it".


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 16, 2005)

You thought wrong! ing

hotpockets [w/o broccoli ] >>> senior membership


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

I like Oreida fast fries better....

btw whats up with the Pink Smod names?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

The pink smod names are annoying my eyes. My eyes are fragile. You should think about me when you guys pull stunts like that.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> You should think about me when you guys pull stunts like that.


We can't stop thinking about you!

You are always on the NF staff's and members'  minds. Any thread which you aren't in, people start posting "Where's Toilet?"


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

I sense a Hot Pocket FC Coming

and if Toilets are really on your mind you need that bladder Rez


----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2005)

I think the staff should  just make up their freakin' minds with a system and follow it.  I can't tell what the hell is going on anymore!  And if I can't, how can yoiu expect Johnny member who joined last week to keep up with all of your changes and what-have-you?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, it's not like they're giving normal members bold names and so on. It's just pink man, and they're all smods. This can actually help johnny member to keep track  on the forum leaders.


But, pink sucks medival ass -_-


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

If they are changing colors make normal Mods easier to see >.>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

Nvm. It was just a drunk admin.


----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2005)

Pink and red... the color scheme sucks!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

shut up carebear.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 16, 2005)

The pink is killing me. >__< Well...not that bad, but still annoying. ^ ^;

Yea, maybe the regular Moderators should have at least bolded names on the user list, and the SMods and Admin bold and/or colored.


----------



## KK (Oct 16, 2005)

The SMod font was italicized pink last night, implemented in a fit of Dani's drunken rage. Help us.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

I love that woman.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 16, 2005)

Pink suits my sense of flair.


----------



## KK (Oct 16, 2005)

In light of recent events, we would like to create an Invisible usergroup and give you first lick at experiencing it. What say you, king of toilets?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Dani turns into a monster when she is drunk. 
*Cries*


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

Pink and Red that will cause a few Seizures...... -_-


----------



## KK (Oct 16, 2005)

*cuddles Rez*

There there, the she-devil is gone for now. ^__^ :x


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 16, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> The SMod font was italicized pink last night, implemented in a fit of Dani's drunken rage. Help us.


Can't begin to wonder what will happen if Dani is drunken happy

RAINBOW COLORED FONTS!!!


----------



## KK (Oct 16, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Can't begin to wonder what will happen if Dani is drunken happy
> 
> RAINBOW COLORED FONTS!!!



Now you're confusing Dani with me.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

Gagagoosha! @Д@ said:
			
		

> In light of recent events, we would like to create an Invisible usergroup and give you first lick at experiencing it. What say you, king of toilets?



 

HAHA! No one can see what I write! *posts porn*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 16, 2005)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> HAHA! No one can see what I write! *posts porn*


No one..... except mods XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 16, 2005)

But totally. If you wanna test out new stuff. I'm your man..

..or girl


Whatever -_-


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

You forgot Shemale you know....the "fusion"


----------



## Hermie (Oct 16, 2005)

The Pink incident makes wonder what seizure-queen Dyro would do if given admin powers.


----------



## Misk (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont want to think about it......

*imagines NF being sued for causing a mass wave of seizures and homosexuality*


----------



## Meijin (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey what happened to all of Toilet's posts in the thread?


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 17, 2005)

Woo, HotPockets and Fuscia Fonts!!! I think I'm getting sick. :S


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 17, 2005)

I am actually munching on a tasy hotpocket as I speak here now  I tried to scan it but...I don't have a scanner, so now my printer is all clogged with melted cheese and ham chunks >.>


----------



## Neenah (Oct 17, 2005)

ahhhh

why's every mod/smod in pink font..ing
XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 17, 2005)

I dreamt I got perm-banned by Reznor. That really pissed me off. 

Note to staff: If I ever am to be perm-banned. Make sure that it's not Reznor doing the deed.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 17, 2005)

lol - posting that dream seems like asking for trouble!


----------



## Misk (Oct 17, 2005)

Your giving Rez ideas >.<


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 18, 2005)

Bah, Reznor. Reznor is that guy! He won't do anything because he's a wuss. Instead of asking yourselves "What will Reznor do?" You should be asking yourselves "Where's Reznor?".


----------



## Meijin (Oct 18, 2005)

Monny's Pet Nooblet said:
			
		

> I am actually munching on a tasy hotpocket as I speak here now  I tried to scan it but...I don't have a scanner, so now my printer is all clogged with melted cheese and ham chunks >.>



Bah! Weenershitnzel!


----------



## Gooba (Oct 18, 2005)

Gold Knight was modded for the Naruto Ave.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 18, 2005)

Awesome! I didn't see that coming at all 

Congrats GK ^__^


----------



## Misk (Oct 18, 2005)

Who's Gold Knight?

Seriously I dont know who he is


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 18, 2005)

You haven't been seeing my awesome 10 comments for every chapter in the manga Discussion threads then XD

I mostly stick to the Naruto Avenue forums and that'll be where I'll be modding.  Keepin' the place clean of any trolls and the like, because that's what a Knight does anyway.  If you guys ever have a problem, let me know through PMs and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Misk (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh I remember you....you were the guy in the agony thread with the generic Kakashi Avy and Sig ^_^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 18, 2005)

Gold Knight will use his lance to throb it to all trolls' hearts, and drop them off their horses.

Congrats, GK.
although there should've been visual voting to know who were nominated, I HATE POLITICS


----------



## Neenah (Oct 18, 2005)

congrats GK....


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 18, 2005)

Go Phil!!1312414    
Congratulations!

@ the pink name incident: It makes me long for my old green name ;_;


----------



## Hermie (Oct 18, 2005)

OMG GK!  Congrats man, I think I'll be hanging more around the Av because of this.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 18, 2005)

> Congrats, GK.
> although there should've been visual voting to know who were nominated, I HATE POLITICS


 There is no "voting".


----------



## Misk (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes NF promotes Communism


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2005)

Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Yes NF promotes Communism




So, you're proclaiming that everyone here is treated all equally (crappy)...

I'd compare more to more of a  Stochocracy


----------



## Utz (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats GK .


----------



## monk3 (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah i've never seen GK around the block. but congrats anyways


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.  

Yeah Inuyasha, I was the guy with the generic yet AWESOME Kakashi avatar


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 19, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> There is no "voting".


I guess that explains everything, ne?? 


			
				Inuyasha said:
			
		

> Yes NF promotes Communism


And I thought communism was gone (not counting China, North Korea, Cuba, Vietnam, etc)


----------



## Wrath (Oct 19, 2005)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah Inuyasha, I was the guy with the generic yet AWESOME Kakashi avatar


You can see it if you stare at mine for long enough.

I didn't steal it though, or the other way round. Great minds just think alike.

Sigh, I miss being able to use the Kakashi posticon.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats GK on the promotion to Mod status! 

Hope the modding goes well and that you have a good time doing so. ^ ^


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 19, 2005)

omg!

GK!!! You've been promotedto a mod!?!?!?

you never told me! And i was wondering how you were deleting posts in the predictions thread!

CONGRATZ!!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 19, 2005)

^ sara is slow :/


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 19, 2005)

Having dial up sucks 

and you know it!


----------



## Archssor (Oct 19, 2005)

Congratulations Gold Knight.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 19, 2005)

dragonderriere said:
			
		

> Having dial up sucks
> 
> and you know it!



I think I would keel over and die if I were to deal with dial-up ever again.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 19, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> I guess that explains everything, ne??


I'd like to know what you thing it "explains" :amazed


----------



## KK (Oct 20, 2005)

Congratulations to _Flying Rukia_ on her recent initiation to modship!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 20, 2005)

HAHA j00 4r3 0wn3ed KK!

Flying Rukia _totally_ deserves to be a mod! 

@ fr  

It's too bad I can't find any of your 1,001 posts, I'd have loved to know you :sad


----------



## Blue (Oct 20, 2005)

And Kagakusha finally got his well-deserved promotion to the banned usergroup.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 20, 2005)

He didna deserve that, he's too young to be banned ing


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 20, 2005)

Why'd he get banned? Was that a joke?



> I think I would keel over and die if I were to deal with dial-up ever again.



;___;

Don't tease me.
The phone bill's going to be very high this month and my mom's going to kill me coz she's already banning me from the net. <<< it's not working if she goes to work everyday while i have freedom.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 20, 2005)

No one likes my hubby. You bastard mod assholes! He's very sensitive. ;__;


----------



## Saibutsu (Oct 20, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> No one likes my hubby. You bastard mod assholes! He's very sensitive. ;__;



*eats*   O:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 20, 2005)

Monny's Pet Nooblet said:
			
		

> HAHA j00 4r3 0wn3ed KK!
> 
> Flying Rukia _totally_ deserves to be a mod!
> 
> ...


I can't find them either, ItO.
Who is Flying Rukia anyways??


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 20, 2005)

Some sort of dupe-mod, no doubt. He _is_ a mod, though. 

The name was taken from the most recent episode of the bleach anime where ichigo threw Rukia down of off the soukakyu [sp] to renji, [this evidenced by the avy and the fact that I don't recall any other semblances of flight on her part] even though the join date is from more than a year ago, Oct. 5, 2004. There are the non-existant 1,001 posts as well. 

Must be for test purposes/humor of some sort.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 20, 2005)

Reminds me of the Sakurako thing that Chris and Toilet pulled about a month and a half ago

BTW, ItO, why don't you have your name changed to Iori Yagami??


----------



## Kepa (Oct 20, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> And Kagakusha finally got his well-deserved promotion to the banned usergroup.


oh, I was wondering why akatsuki here suddenly looked smaller...but I couldn't quite guess who got rid off


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Oct 20, 2005)

Because people either won't recognize me or will ask the sam questions over and over again about what it is and why and blah blah blah 

That must have been riht before I came back, I on't recall it. Of course I migh not have been paying attention.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

Er, who's Flying Rukia? I can't get a list of posts at all.



> Because people either won't recognize me



I recgonize you! 

...

...


----------



## Neenah (Oct 20, 2005)

KK got banned o.o
.
.
.
this must be a joke XD;;
oh oh bless his soul ..<_<"


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 20, 2005)

Disco King said:
			
		

> Er, who's Flying Rukia? I can't get a list of posts at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here:.........



> Some sort of dupe-mod, no doubt. He is a mod, though.
> 
> The name was taken from the most recent episode of the bleach anime where ichigo threw Rukia down of off the soukakyu [sp] to renji, [this evidenced by the avy and the fact that I don't recall any other semblances of flight on her part] even though the join date is from more than a year ago, Oct. 5, 2004. There are the non-existant 1,001 posts as well.
> 
> Must be for test purposes/humor of some sort.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2005)

Ahh, thank you. I pmed the mod, how stupid of me.


----------



## chunks (Oct 20, 2005)

yay to gold knight. 

next up, kyuubi naruto... right?


----------



## monk3 (Oct 20, 2005)

go Flying Rukia. whoever you are congrats!


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 21, 2005)

I just noticed that the pinknessness appeares to be gone. 

I also just noticed Rezzie's new avatar. lol.

(go, Flying Rukia! :rofl)


----------



## Ah B (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats to Gold Knight! He'll be a great mod.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2005)

> I can't find them either, ItO.


Zomg. Can't any of you work the search engine right? =/


----------



## Neenah (Oct 22, 2005)

flying Rukia? LOL?


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 22, 2005)

Flying Rukia, I never heard of the member before this day. o__o

Well in anycase, congrats and hope that your Modship goes well.


----------



## martryn (Oct 22, 2005)

Seriously, can someone tell me who the hell Flying Rukia is?  Someone who had a name change for sure.  I looked at her posts the other day, and couldn't find any.  What's going on?


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2005)

I looked up an inactive account from a long time ago, gave it a name change, and turned it into a human puppet for a quick giggle. Thus was born Flying Rukia.

KK had to go and IP check her just to prove to everyone how smart he is, even though it was obvious that there's only one person (me) who could manufacture an account with 1000 non-existant posts.

So I banned him for ruining my fun.


----------



## martryn (Oct 22, 2005)

> So I banned him for ruining my fun.


\

Is this fuel for the fire in the anti-admin/mod FC?  I'm pro-KK!  Leave him alone!


----------



## Blue (Oct 22, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I'm pro-KK!


Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 22, 2005)

> Is this fuel for the fire in the anti-admin/mod FC? I'm pro-KK! Leave him alone!


 Why? KK = Smod


			
				Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> Nobody's perfect.


XD


----------



## Hef (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> So I banned him for ruining my fun.


I just love this part. <3


----------



## jkingler (Oct 22, 2005)

You made KK cry, KnK. You...you...you're like the 15th person today


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I looked up an inactive account from a long time ago, gave it a name change, and turned it into a human puppet for a quick giggle. Thus was born Flying Rukia.
> 
> KK had to go and IP check her just to prove to everyone how smart he is, even though it was obvious that there's only one person (me) who could manufacture an account with 1000 non-existant posts.
> 
> So I banned him for ruining my fun.



Ah, so this is why he was banned the other day. I was pretty puzzled about that. XD


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> So I banned him for ruining my fun.


           .


----------



## Neenah (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I looked up an inactive account from a long time ago, gave it a name change, and turned it into a human puppet for a quick giggle. Thus was born Flying Rukia.
> 
> KK had to go and IP check her just to prove to everyone how smart he is, even though it was obvious that there's only one person (me) who could manufacture an account with 1000 non-existant posts.
> 
> So I banned him for ruining my fun.


 
no comment XD.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kunoichi said:
			
		

> I looked up an inactive account from a long time ago, gave it a name change, and turned it into a human puppet for a quick giggle. Thus was born Flying Rukia.
> 
> KK had to go and IP check her just to prove to everyone how smart he is, even though it was obvious that there's only one person (me) who could manufacture an account with 1000 non-existant posts.
> 
> So I banned him for ruining my fun.


Mess with Dani's fun time, and you'll burn pretty bad


----------



## KK (Oct 22, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Mess with Dani's fun time, and you'll burn pretty bad



Actually, it's  ^_^ [/could care less]


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Actually, it's  ^_^ [/could care less]


So Dani is Sasuke?


----------



## KK (Oct 22, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> So Dani is Sasuke?



Hardly.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Oct 22, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!! 

Flying rukia is a fake!? 


..But serisouly, dani -.-


----------



## Misk (Oct 22, 2005)

I knew there was something up the flying rukia thing but KnK making a Lifeless Dummy now that was a surprise (sounds like something NN would do)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Actually, it's  ^_^ [/could care less]


You mean...:

*Dani* -- *KK*


----------



## Reznor (Oct 22, 2005)

_Burning Kagakusha!_ sounds like a lyric in an old anime.


----------



## Neenah (Oct 22, 2005)

I see that one of you guys banned Killacam again in this thread:
*The Photoshop other members thread...* "
post 116 onwards.#
*cracks her ass off*  ...ill shutup..<_< 
although I found that quite amusing


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> _Burning Kagakusha!_ sounds like a lyric in an old anime.


*Burning Kagakusha*

*I feel miserable
Trolls make me  feel ill
I feel miserable 
Smods tear at my foundations
I feel miserable
Forums are dragging me down to the depths of misery
I want to die

Is it because of Kagakusha that I feel this way?
With the white rays of misery pounding on my brain?
Or am I lost in tale of war, adrift far from home
I don't think so, I don't think so.

Burning Kagakusha! 
Burning Kagakusha! 
Burning Kagakusha! 
Burning Kagakusha! 

I feel miserable
Fires rot the flesh from my bones
I feel miserable 
Liars defeat my purpose
I feel miserable
Flamers are doing their best to impale my soul
I want to die

Is it because of Kagakusha that I feel this way?
With the white rays of misery pounding on my brain?
Am I lost in tale of war, adrift far from home
I don't think so, I don't think so.

Burning Kagakusha! 
Burning Kagakusha! 
Burning Kagakusha! 
Burning Kagakusha! *


----------



## Misk (Oct 22, 2005)

You're not suppose to explain Similes -_-


----------



## Neenah (Oct 22, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Burning Kagakusha*
> 
> *I feel miserable*
> *Trolls make me feel ill*
> ...


 
oh oh oh you actully made a song about the poor burning KK?
how charming


----------



## Procyon (Oct 22, 2005)

Let's burn KK at stake, for all of us who can't use a fancy jutsu!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

heffie just got re-promoted back!!!  Huzzah!!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

I was wondering about that as well. Congrats Hef!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool, the mods are almost at the unholy number 13. It's a matter of time.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 24, 2005)

> I see that one of you guys banned Killacam again in this thread:
> The Photoshop other members thread... "
> Gaara .gifs
> *cracks her ass off* ...ill shutup..<_<
> although I found that quite amusing


 It was amusing, just he was warned about a specific member's picture.


----------



## Ah B (Oct 24, 2005)

Yay for Hef coming back to modship.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> It was amusing, just he was warned about a specific member's picture.


Wasn't he already banned for a controversial sig before??


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 24, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> Wasn't he already banned for a controversial sig before??



I believe so, though, not 100% sure.

Edit (10/26): I was just wondering, are the SMods duties more or less to look over all the forums, or specific sections? Though I know there are other things for them to do, I was more thinking about the actual moderation of forum topics. Thanks. ^ ^


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Burning Kagakusha*
> 
> *I feel miserable
> Trolls make me  feel ill
> ...


SO... Good! ing



ing


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2005)

Stonewalker has been remodded after an extensive leave of absence.



> Cool, the mods are almost at the unholy number 13. It's a matter of time.


----------



## Utz (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats Stone . Welcome back to the team of ENFORCERS who are so loved (aka hated xD).


----------



## monk3 (Oct 30, 2005)

welcome back.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 30, 2005)

Boo! Heeheehee. 
(I ruf gettingout of teh house.~yah!)


----------



## Procyon (Oct 30, 2005)

Yay for Stonewalker! She's very awesome.


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 30, 2005)

YAY! Congrats Stoney!!!


...


Now.

I demand you to promote Giro to modship.
please?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Now.
> 
> I demand you to promote Giro to modship.
> please?


You didn't say penguin .. .


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 30, 2005)

Yay for Stoney!! ^ ^

Glad to hear you're back onto the force!


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 30, 2005)

...

Penguin!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL, Sara.  

So StoneWalker got re-promoted as well. Congrats, we needed her back at the helm.

And now, who will get demoted?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 30, 2005)

> And now, who will get demoted?


Huh?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2005)

Kidding, Goobs.
I take it no one will be demoted for a long time (though I bet someone will before Thanksgiving)


----------



## Sayo (Oct 30, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Penguin!


 i just made you waste severall precious minutes of your life :x


----------



## Neenah (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats Stoney 
^_^


----------



## Misk (Oct 30, 2005)

and why would someone seal Kyuubi into a Penguin?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 31, 2005)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> and why would someone seal Kyuubi into a Penguin?


You have a unique foxy pet penguin : D


----------



## Dragonzair (Oct 31, 2005)

> i just made you waste severall precious minutes of your life :x



-_-

Evil, I say!!!!

*runs away*


----------



## Neenah (Oct 31, 2005)

_ HA_*PPY* _HALL_*OWEEN* ​
*dresses up as a dead gothic bunny*

I kill
=B
.
.
>D​


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Oct 31, 2005)

HAPPY H-weeeeen.

*dresses up a cute little fairy and runs away*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Halloween to all.

*dresses up as Babe Ruth in hopes of rounding 2nd, and 3rd base*


----------



## Procyon (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Halloween! *Hands out candy to the forum*


----------



## Ah B (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome back and congratulations to SW for coming back.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2005)

Naru-man! said:
			
		

> Happy Halloween to all.
> 
> *dresses up as Babe Ruth in hopes of rounding 2nd, and 3rd base*



xDDD

Apparently people are a bit slow in catching that, eh?


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 1, 2005)

*eats all the candies*

 not giving you any. BEEEHHHH


----------



## Blue (Nov 1, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Apparently people are a bit slow in catching that, eh?


No, we just didn't want to comment on the probability of a fat, unhealthy man rounding any sort of bases.

And as much as I'd love to mod Giro, we usually need a reason to.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 1, 2005)

> And as much as I'd love to mod Giro, we usually need a reason to.



 okay.

he's helpful in the comments and question room, though ^__^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 1, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> No, we just didn't want to comment on the probability of a fat, unhealthy man rounding any sort of bases.


Damn pillows I wore!!!
Next year, I'm going as Mickey Mantle *(or a blooded-up Dan Marino)*


			
				Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> And as much as I'd love to mod Giro, we usually need a reason to.


He's been as helpful as I remember
Giro for mod! Weee!


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 5, 2005)

Sooo...was Rez de-SModded??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 5, 2005)

I only noticed his name being turned to mustard

I don't know if he was demoted, though his name is still italized


----------



## Procyon (Nov 5, 2005)

Reznor changed had his name changed to his least favorite color for a year in exchange for a year's supply hard candy.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2005)

I just love gooooooold!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2005)

Gold gold GOLD!!!

$_$


----------



## Procyon (Nov 5, 2005)

He means that he loves gold chocolate coins. XD


----------



## KK (Nov 5, 2005)

Reznor recently found out that he was Naruwards' long-lost sibling*. So, in honor of his newly found devotion, he decided that a name change would be best. 

*lover


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Reznor recently found out that he was Naruwards' long-lost sibling*. So, in honor of his newly found devotion, he decided that a name change would be best.
> 
> *lover


GGOOOOOOOLLLDDDD!!!!! 

EDIT: GGOOOOOOOLLLDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 5, 2005)

I think I should get pink because it describes how badass I am.

PPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN0-G-G-G-G-G-G-G-OOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL-NNNNNNNNNKKKKKK


----------



## Reznor (Nov 5, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> I think I should get pink because it describes how badass I am.
> 
> PPPPPIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN0-G-G-G-G-G-G-G-OOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL-NNNNNNNNNKKKKKK


Give in to the gold! 

*gives gold seal*


----------



## Neenah (Nov 5, 2005)

Rez is sure lusting over his gold-ness.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 6, 2005)

You know, the chibi-Sasuke avatar and the quote from Goldmember "I LOVE GOOOOOOOOOLD!!" goes along way too well. xD


----------



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2005)

Don't forget Goldfinger refernces in the title


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 6, 2005)

Of course, how could I have forgotten the classic reference to the classic James Bond movies, _Goldfinger_?

*Bows head in shame*


----------



## Procyon (Nov 6, 2005)

Rez, your rep bar isn't gold! :sad


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 6, 2005)

*turns Naru into GOOOOLLLDDD!!*





			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Don't forget Goldfinger refernces in the title


What about _"Goldmember"_ references?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 6, 2005)

Stewie Griffin said:
			
		

> What about _"Goldmember"_ references?


He already pointed those out fool!

*Turns Naru into gold*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 6, 2005)

*I love gooooooooooooooooold!!!*

OMG, did you just turn my wang into gold too??


----------



## Neenah (Nov 6, 2005)

Heh Sasuke turned gold too *_____*


----------



## RodMack (Nov 6, 2005)

the gold is burning my eyes!!!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 6, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Give in to the gold!
> 
> *gives gold seal*



Touch me, I wanna be Gold, or silver.  Since, I am a Genie in a Bottle.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 6, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Touch me, I wanna be Gold, or silver.  Since, I am a Genie in a Bottle.


do you have the power to give three wishes to people?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 7, 2005)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> do you have the power to give three wishes to people?



Sure, thats one wish.  Two more to go.


----------



## Hef (Nov 10, 2005)

I have now been entrusted with the Konoha Sanitation forum.


----------



## Utz (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats hef! We can now call you the Naruto Stink Mod .


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 10, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> I have now been entrusted with the Konoha Sanitation forum.



It seems all the mods got that, I was going to say I was intrusted with the "O Rly Foundation"


----------



## monk3 (Nov 11, 2005)

haha hef thats kinda gross


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 11, 2005)

xD

Congrats, hef, on the re-modship. Have fun digging through all that greatness which makes up that section. =3


----------



## Neenah (Nov 11, 2005)

Hefhef is a stinky mod now. =D
*holds her nose*


----------



## RodMack (Nov 11, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Sure, thats one wish.  Two more to go.


i didn't say that i wanted three wishes ing


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, looks as though quite a few Moderators are now in charge of sifting through the garbage of NF. XD

Have fun, ye' brave Mods! *Salutes*


----------



## martryn (Nov 17, 2005)

What exactly do you do when you look through the sanitation forums?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 17, 2005)

They have that power so that if they accidently recycle/landfill a thread they meant to landfill/recycle, they can fix it.  We don't actually look through there for moderation.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 17, 2005)

Edit: Quick on the draw, as usual Gooba.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 17, 2005)

Too slow.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 18, 2005)

we must be patient


----------



## Blue (Nov 18, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> we must be patient


our time will come


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 18, 2005)

Time for what...?

Right, all it seems that I have accomplished, is confusing my own self. -____-


----------



## Blue (Nov 18, 2005)

I have no idea, it just seemed the right thing to say. XD


----------



## Meijin (Nov 18, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> No Oni... our time has come to witness the gold rep bar I've created!
> 
> 
> 
> He must take this for gold usage!



Sexy sexy. 

*rapes*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 18, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> No Oni... our time has come to witness the gold rep bar I've created!
> 
> 
> 
> He must take this for gold usage!


We all should use gold as it's the Reznor way.....
*realizes he's not done yet dodging Rez's "Midas Touch"*


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 18, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> No Oni... our time has come to witness the gold rep bar I've created!
> 
> 
> 
> He must take this for gold usage!



O__O

Of course, all my years of wandering aimlessly...all those years of misunderstanding, I finally get it! 



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> I have no idea, it just seemed the right thing to say. XD



Seems like an appropriate thing to do. XP


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 18, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Seems like an appropriate thing to do. XP


To do or not to do......well that was weak  XP


----------



## Neenah (Nov 18, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> No Oni... our time has come to witness the gold rep bar I've created!
> 
> 
> 
> He must take this for gold usage!


 

Sugoiiiiiii
*_*
*__*
*___*
*_____*
The shiny-ness hurts my eyes xO


----------



## RodMack (Nov 18, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> No Oni... our time has come to witness the gold rep bar I've created!
> 
> 
> 
> He must take this for gold usage!


ooohh, so goldy..... ^_^


----------



## Reznor (Nov 19, 2005)

Too bad I can't change my rep bar


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 19, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Too bad I can't change my rep bar



Or can you?  If you had made me, silver, I could've helped out. Oh well, being orange ain't easy.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 19, 2005)

That gold bar must be instituted, NOW.

I love gooooold~. Nyaaaa~ *Strokes kitty and touches his bars of gold on his desk*


----------



## Reznor (Nov 19, 2005)

> Oh well, being orange ain't easy.


 Nor is green, as Kermit has informed us.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 20, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Nor is green, as Kermit has informed us.



But, Kermit is rich, he can play the guitar and dodge a flatroller.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2005)

Reznor needs to wear that suit. Or make it into a sig. Either is good. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 20, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> A golden rep bar with a matching Supa mod suit!


Not the puffy-shirt!!!! 
Anything BUT the puffy-shirt!!


----------



## monk3 (Nov 20, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> A golden rep bar with a matching Supa mod suit!



hahaha check out those pockets!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 21, 2005)

Whats an Advisor? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



me wants to be one


----------



## Reznor (Nov 21, 2005)

*wears suit*


----------



## jkingler (Nov 21, 2005)

Gold rep bar...

*drools uncontrollably*

I...I wants it!


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

> me wants to be one



I'd take any position, but nowadays it seems you can only be a mod if you have no intention of being a mod.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 21, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Whats an Advisor?


An ex-smods/admin/mod or a person who could have been a mod a thousand times over but kept turning it down.


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd even take garbage man.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 21, 2005)

I wanna be an mod for one forum or maybe 2.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 21, 2005)

> I'd even take garbage man.


Go to the Forum Leader page, we have more than enough garbage men.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 21, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I wanna be an mod for one forum or maybe 2.



Consider your chances, slimmed down about 99%, I am kidding.  Just be active and don't expect to be a mod, people who just enjoy the forum and its surrounds and is a good user most likely becomes a mod.  

Good Luck, homeslice.  

We need another One Piece mod. *cough*


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2005)

> Go to the Forum Leader page, we have more than enough garbage men.


Oh, _all_ of them are garbagemen XP


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 21, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> Consider your chances, slimmed down about 99%, I am kidding.  Just be active and don't expect to be a mod, people who just enjoy the forum and its surrounds and is a good user most likely becomes a mod.
> 
> Good Luck, homeslice.
> 
> We need another One Piece mod. *cough*


I Understand i will be a Mad Active Member



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll take one piece my loveys one piece.






*Spoiler*: __ 



I just wish my name to be on Forum Leaders Thread.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 22, 2005)

can i ask all of you....
what is the meaning of green block under the posts


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 22, 2005)

The green bars indicate rep. For more info:

Narutoforums Reputation System FAQ

And remember folks, the likelihood of getting modded =/= the frequency of your posting in this thread


----------



## Meijin (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I Understand i will be a Mad Active Member
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just admined you, since I'm Tazmo.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Melly Mel Mel said:
			
		

> And remember folks, the likelihood of getting modded =/= the frequency of your posting in this thread



Fuck! I just posted here because I thought it would make me mod over this thread!

Just think of it. I would be an awesome mod for this thread and I would so enjoy the mod privileges such as my own FC, my own smiley (in my case a smiley of god) and I could sit in the mod lounge reading the scroll that has the secret of the sharingan's ultimate purpose in it.

It'd be so awesome!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

> And remember folks, the likelihood of getting modded =/= the frequency of your posting in this thread



English Please oh and the same as above and my first line would be Close Ungood Threads.

Whats a Akatsuki and Shannaro?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spam Mod would be good for me lol


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Whats a Akatsuki and Shannaro?


*Akatsuki *= Smods/Super Moderators who have authority all over the forums and not just in a specific section. They also have the power to ban members. A power that Gooba is happy to utilize, so watch out.

Also be sure to watch out for Reznor or he'll steal your gold. 

*Shannaro* = A manga translation group that kicks ass. They are most famous for contributing good quality Naruto manga to us, but have been somewhat inactive this last month.

I'm such a showoff.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 22, 2005)

> Fuck! I just posted here because I thought it would make me mod over this thread!
> 
> Just think of it. I would be an awesome mod for this thread and I would so enjoy the mod privileges such as my own FC, my own smiley (in my case a smiley of god) and I could sit in the mod lounge reading the scroll that has the secret of the sharingan's ultimate purpose in it.
> 
> It'd be so awesome!


 SaG is promoted to mod over the forum leaders thread.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> SaG is promoted to mod over the forum leaders thread.



Thank you, thank you! 

I accept this position with great honor and responsibility. I will lead by example. I'm not perfect though so I hope that you guys will help me with undertaking such a challenging task.  

Anyways if you ever have any questions concerning this thread or about the staff feel free to PM me. I am very friendly and I will help answer your questions and try to solve your problems  See you around the thread!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Can we have two mods for this Thread
*Spoiler*: __ 



I Rather have a Forum but a threads ok.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Sir, I will have to ask you to step away from the thread, or you will be moderated.

You will respect my authority!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Must Listen to Moderator i am Lostening sir.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Must Listen to Moderator i am Lostening sir.


There is no reason to be afraid of us mods. We're harmless! 

We're just normal members, who can ban you, change the content of your posts, make sure you follow the rules etc, but other than that we're just members, like you!

So don't fear us, but worship us, fuck that. Worship me!!!


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Sir, I will have to ask you to step away from the thread, or you will be moderated.
> 
> You will respect my authority!



Please moderate me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Please moderate me.


It is clear that you do not show the proper respect to a mod.

*moderates roughly*



*counter-moderation-molestation!*  

*counter rapes!*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Moderate Me Over Here


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Moderate Me Over Here


You got guts kid. I will tell you how you can obtain the mod status on this forum. There are two ways.

*One:*
Kill your best friend.

*Two:*
PM Vash asking for modship.

Either of these will make you a mod. Do both and they'll make you smod right away.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 22, 2005)

SaG!

We will take away your access to the scrolls in the HR if you keep giving away secrets. =\


----------



## Procyon (Nov 22, 2005)

Reznor!

I'll have to unmod you if you continue to care about gold more than me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> SaG!
> 
> We will take away your access to the scrolls in the HR if you keep giving away secrets. =\


Ok, ok. I'll keep mod secrets secret.

So when will I be smod over this thread? I need to make it to smod, it will be the first step to realizing my dream...

*moderates Matt* 

Show respect to Lord Reznor while you're in my foru...thread! ing


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

I Rathjer be Shannaro.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 22, 2005)

> I Rathjer be Shannaro.


 What would you contribution to Shannaro?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

I Could help out with there job maybe just maybe.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What would you contribution to Shannaro?


Fuck you, Reznor. Don't put him down! He'd contribute his 19 posts, his life and his talent.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What would you contribution to Shannaro?


And i am Good With Articles.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> And i am Good With Articles.


Here's the Shannaro test! Clean the following page (it's under the spoiler tag): 

*Spoiler*: __ 







 

To match this quality (without my username on it, of couse): 

*Spoiler*: __ 







 

And yes, that is my result from when I tried out for Shannaro a little ways back. I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

see how do i edit this yo?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 22, 2005)

*Smoderates Joko*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

I Rather Write Articles for Naruto Fan.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 22, 2005)

Writing articles for NF wouldn't get you in Shannaro though. As a matter of fact, Tazmo is so obnoxious that he probably wouldn't let you right articles for him; you see, he has an inferiority and popularity complex, and if you wrote articles for him, you'd automatically prove to be smarter and more popular than him, so he wouldn't give you a job. v_v


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Smoderates Joko*


Bah! In this thread I am the head admin. Hell, bring in Dani, Mel, Zack and Tazmo and they'll all get owned by my supreme admin powers in this thread.

In here my power is absolute and it has corrupted me absolutely.

*Turns Matt into gold and gives a gift to Reznor, for his collection.*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

I Can Write an Article for anyone.


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> see how do i edit this yo?



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

I Rather be a Article Writer.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I Rather be a Article Writer.



I Rather be a Newspaper Article.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Then Be One.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Then Be One.



Will You Help Me Be One?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah i can Help you Be One.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah i can Help you Be One.



So How Can i Be a Newspaper Article Then?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Write News on yourself then Wrap Yourself in a NewsPaper.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Write News on yourself then Wrap Yourself in a NewsPaper.



Oh Wow Thanks I'm 11 How Old Are you?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

13 Years Old.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> 13 Years Old.



Cool Thanks For your Advice I will Rep you Now lol


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Awesome i Got Repped by a Smod.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Awesome i Got Repped by a Smod.



You Know a Smod?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 22, 2005)

I wanted to be a superhero when I grew up,

_ If I could be a superhero
I would be awesome man
I�d fly around the world fighting crime
According to my awesome plan
And if I saw criminals trying to lie
Hurting other people and making them cry
I�d haul them off to jail in my awesome van
�Cause I would be awesome man

Now, Some criminals want you to be a criminal
And they offer you things like drugs, alcohol
But we know what to do, kids
We just say �No�

If I could be a superhero
I would be Drug-Free boy
Telling the world of the evils of drugs
And all of the lives they destroy
Well I would take all the junk
He�s getting so high
With their needles and bongs
And their sticks of tye
As I burn them alive I would squeal with joy
Because I would be drug-free boy

If I could be a superhero
I'd be Immigration dude
I�d send all the foreigners back to their homes
For eating up all of our food
And taking our welfare and best jobs to boot
Like landscaping, dishwashing, picking our fruit
I�d pass a lot of laws to get rid of their food
�Cause I�d be Immigration Dude

Kids, You can make up your very own superhero
If you could, Who would it be?
If I a superhero
Would you be justice guy
Making sure people get what they deserve
Especially women who lie
Like if a wife left her husband
With three kids and no job
To run off to Hawaii
With some doctor named bob
You can skin them and drain them of blood so they die
Especially bob
Then you would be justice guy

Or you could be more sutle
No, I didn�t mean to be vague
Give her the mad cow disease
Let him die of the plague
As long as they suffer for their terrible lies
Especially Bob
Then You would be Justice Guy
Yes then you would be a super hero like me_


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> You Know a Smod?


Breaks hubbeys fingers for breaking rules number 1, 2, 4, 14 in my area! 

Refrence.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 22, 2005)

KK --> Wants to be article.
NarutoMaster --> Wants to write article.

Solution --> NM writes KK.



> Writing articles for NF wouldn't get you in Shannaro though. As a matter of fact, Tazmo is so obnoxious that he probably wouldn't let you right articles for him; you see, he has an inferiority and popularity complex, and if you wrote articles for him, you'd automatically prove to be smarter and more popular than him, so he wouldn't give you a job. v_v


How did Shannaro discussion get around to Tazmo bashing? 



> Here's the Shannaro test! Clean the following page (it's under the spoiler tag):
> Spoiler:
> To match this quality (without my username on it, of couse):
> Spoiler:
> And yes, that is my result from when I tried out for Shannaro a little ways back. I look forward to seeing your results.


Go NM!


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Breaks hubbeys fingers for breaking rules number 1, 2, 4, 14 in my area!
> 
> Refrence.



I'm sorry. Please don't ban me. 

*molests special area* (?) O:


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Sakura:Naruto What are You Doing
Sakura Below That:Your an Idiot Naruto
Naruto:Hes Dead
Naruto Under That:I Can't Believe He is Dead
Old Lady:I am Sad ASwell Naruto
Sakura Under Old Lady:Wow i Never Knew you would be Sad But Whos Dead?
I think its Saske:Hes Dead i can't Believe it Nooooooooo!


There you go.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. Please don't ban me.
> 
> *molests special area* (?) O:


I'm a fair mod and I understand that everybody deservas a second chance, so I won't ban you. 

*molests hubbey*


----------



## Blue (Nov 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Writing articles for NF wouldn't get you in Shannaro though. As a matter of fact, Tazmo is so obnoxious that he probably wouldn't let you right articles for him; you see, he has an inferiority and popularity complex, and if you wrote articles for him, you'd automatically prove to be smarter and more popular than him, so he wouldn't give you a job. v_v


I don't know if you're joking or not, but you've hit this _so_ cleanly on the head.

And thank god there are 7th graders around so KK can feel smarter than someone.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Did i Fail?


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I don't know if you're joking or not, but you've hit this _so_ cleanly on the head.
> 
> And thank god there are 7th graders around so KK can feel smarter then someone.



I don't need to feel smarter *than* anyone.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> I don't need to feel smarter *than* anyone.


Do you know if i failed or passed?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Do you know if i failed or passed?


You passed, Dani failed!

*bans Dani from thread* 

See you in court Dani...


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah i Passed now wheres my Shannaro ness?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah i Passed now wheres my Shannaro ness?


That was just the first test. The second test is to take this bell from me.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 22, 2005)

*Takes Bell*




Thats not it

this is

*Spoiler*: __ 



I Tricked you




Anymore?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> I don't know if you're joking or not, but you've hit this _so_ cleanly on the head.
> 
> And thank god there are 7th graders around so KK can feel smarter then someone.




I don't even know if I was joking - things just come out of my mouth, or on the internet, fingers/brain. =/ The words hold a truth of some kind, so I suppose it's a semi-joke.

*Goes to make a complaint* That's clearly power abuse, Joko!


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I don't even know if I was joking - things just come out of my mouth, or on the internet, fingers/brain. =/
> 
> *Goes to make a complaint* That's clearly power abuse, Joko!



Who the heck is Joko?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 22, 2005)

Your third nipple. Sunshine and Gasoline. Josip/Joko.


----------



## KK (Nov 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Your third nipple. Sunshine and Gasoline. Josip/Joko.



I almost banned you.  White letters to confuse you. :x


----------



## Blue (Nov 22, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> I don't need to feel smarter *than* anyone.


Nice edit. I feel utterly dwarfed already.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Goes to make a complaint* That's clearly power abuse, Joko!


It's not power abuse. Now that I am mod, I have to teach Dani a lesson and that lesson is that there is a new sheriff in town.

Also, since I mod this section now. I am the mod, I decide what's right and wrong in here.

Fuck this, I should be sleeping! Why the hell have I been spamming here for a day?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 22, 2005)

Write an article about tomatosauce pls.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Sakura:Naruto What are You Doing
> Sakura Below That:Your an Idiot Naruto
> Naruto:Hes Dead
> Naruto Under That:I Can't Believe He is Dead
> ...


Oh, no! Look what your words caused to happen! You've invoked the wrath of the Chiyo Attack Force!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 23, 2005)

No Really i just wanna be on the View Forum Leaders Page.


----------



## KK (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> No Really i just wanna be on the View Forum Leaders Page.



Done. fraud-no-jutsu! :>


----------



## Reznor (Nov 23, 2005)

> Sakura:Naruto What are You Doing
> Sakura Below That:Your an Idiot Naruto
> Naruto:Hes Dead
> Naruto Under That:I Can't Believe He is Dead
> ...


Good job!

But what he wanted you to do was to take the copy with the japanese text still in it, and erase the japanese text as neatly as possible.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 23, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Good job!
> 
> But what he wanted you to do was to take the copy with the japanese text still in it, and erase the japanese text as neatly as possible.


If i do is there another tests or do i get in Shannaro Right Away?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> If i do is there another tests or do i get in Shannaro Right Away?


The path of a Jedi is not an easy one. Your whole life will consist of trials.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey all i Finished and am Uploading it so just Hang on and you will see it.


sorry if it takes a while to view but look under Spoiler


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 23, 2005)

HUGE GAPING VAGINA THE SIZE OF A HALLWAY.

*puts Dani and Jack in separate corners*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> HUGE GAPING VAGINA THE SIZE OF A HALLWAY.
> 
> *puts Dani and Jack in separate corners*


No need Zacko. I already gave Dani a day ban from this thread. I'm lifting it now.


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh. Okay, so long as you're on it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

There. We're all friends again in this thread.

If she makes two more offences I'll level 2 her.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Hey all i Finished and am Uploading it so just Hang on and you will see it.
> 
> 
> sorry if it takes a while to view but look under Spoiler


Theres my Test.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Theres my Test.


Ok, so I had a long discussion with Blind Itachi and he's says that your work just isn't good enough. When he looks at it he just can't visualize it. So, sorry no Shannaro for you.

I suggest you go and kiss NN's ass and he might make you something official, like an advisor.

I'll recommend you for mod, but I'm a new mod myself, that will most likely get demodded any minute now. So my word doesn't mean much.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 23, 2005)

Whos Blind Itachi?


Advisor or mod of one Forum Would be Good.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Whos Blind Itachi?
> 
> 
> Advisor or mod of one Forum Would be Good.


Nevermind I was being random.

I'll see what I can do about your modship, but Reznor is very anti you being modded. I'll try to make him see reason though.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 23, 2005)

Reznor can't see with eyes unclouded by hate! He's an evil mod!1!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Reznor can't see with eyes unclouded by hate! He's an evil mod!1!


Yes, true. Reznor's eyes are clouded by hate for everything. He's the consumer of world. He's the metodical evil made flesh. Tyranny embodied!


----------



## Procyon (Nov 23, 2005)

REZNOR+
REZNOR
REZNOR  =666 Just count how many letters there are!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 23, 2005)

Reznor can't do anything only the Super Admins Can.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 23, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Reznor can't do anything only the Super Admins Can.


Reznor is the supreme Lord, always remember that. He decides over life and death. Therefore he is the supreme super admin of the world.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 23, 2005)

Reznor's True Face:


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 24, 2005)

> Reznor can't do anything only the Super Admins Can.



...

But Reznor is a super admin. He's the one pretending to be occa, NN and KnK. 

=O You lie, Matt! That can't be the evil mod!


----------



## Procyon (Nov 24, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> ...
> 
> But Reznor is a super admin. He's the one pretending to be occa, NN and KnK.



You might have it backwards. NN KnK and Occa could be pretending to be Reznor.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 24, 2005)

No it can't be.


----------



## Sayo (Nov 24, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> No it ckfgjp[eohg.


i like your username.



> HUGE GAPING VAGINA THE SIZE OF A HALLWAY.


*cough*ripoff*cough*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 24, 2005)

OMG! Sayo has come back to sexually please me!!!


----------



## Procyon (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you done getting high off playing WoW?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Mods, Eileenting88 got banned, what happened? I didn't heard it. my friend was told me... tell me please...


----------



## Procyon (Nov 24, 2005)

El Jackal


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> El Jackal


oh I see, thanks for info.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 24, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Please moderate me.



Was I the only one who thought of Captain Crunch when this was said? XD


----------



## Reznor (Nov 25, 2005)

> Was I the only one who thought of Captain Crunch when this was said? XD


No you weren't.

My turn: 
Am I the only one that thinks of Toucan Sam when masturbating?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

So i Want to be something Official.


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 25, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> No you weren't.
> 
> My turn:
> Am I the only one that thinks of Toucan Sam when masturbating?


I lol'd for a solid 30 seconds. xDDDD

And no, you aren't. 

@NarutoMaster: Reznor = God. He'll mod you if he wants to.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2005)

Rez said:
			
		

> No you weren't.
> 
> My turn:
> Am I the only one that thinks of Toucan Sam when masturbating?



Strange, I usually think about the leprechaun from Lucky Charms. I mean, I always think about him saying "You'll never catch me lucky charms!".

Oh, I'll get your damn lucky charms one day, you just wait.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Hey all i Finished and am Uploading it so just Hang on and you will see it.
> 
> 
> sorry if it takes a while to view but look under Spoiler


NN or Admin Person looky.


----------



## Shunsui (Nov 25, 2005)

Oooh. Sorry, you failed.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

NN said:
			
		

> Oooh. Sorry, you failed.


No Wait this Can't Be Happening My Dreams


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2005)

Please, for the love of grammar, use proper punctuation and capitalization.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

I will when i can.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> wuts ur a/s/l?


Excuse me,What a/s/l


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2005)

> Excuse me,What a/s/l



Excuse me, while I laugh.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 25, 2005)

Its age/sex/location.

Is English your first language?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 25, 2005)

Naruto Master, we aren't in charge of Shannaro.

go to  or talk to any Shannarites on this board.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2005)

Naruto Master, I deeply apologize for my actions the other day. I was quite rude, as I sometimes tend to forget that there are many people on the forum whose first language was not English. Again, I'm sorry for my actions the other day.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 25, 2005)

> Naruto Master, I deeply apologize for my actions the other day. I was quite rude, as I sometimes tend to forget that there are many people on the forum whose first language was not English. Again, I'm sorry for my actions the other day.


 Thank you for apoligizing. I hope you understand that we'll need to demod you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 25, 2005)

What are you on about Reznor?I didn't appologize. Next time Oni is rude he'll have a day off.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 25, 2005)

> What are you on about Reznor?I didn't appologize. Next time Oni is rude he'll have a day off.


 I didn't say that you apoligizing.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2005)

Rez said:
			
		

> Thank you for apoligizing. I hope you understand that we'll need to demod you.



Easy come, easy go, eh? Drat.




			
				SaG said:
			
		

> What are you on about Reznor?I didn't appologize. Next time Oni is rude he'll have a day off.



To go to Disney World?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

I Can Take Oni's Place.


----------



## KK (Nov 25, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I Can Take Oni's Place.



Bring me the _Golden Child_ as a sacrifice, first.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

Here:


----------



## KK (Nov 25, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Here:



I was referring to Reznor. YOU FAIL!


----------



## Sayo (Nov 25, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Here:


lol, served.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 25, 2005)

But Thats The Golden Child..........


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 25, 2005)

No...that's *Eddie Murphy* in _Golden Child_.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 25, 2005)

Ten Tibetan timber truckers tried to teach Naruto Master to tax tigers of the Tigris. (Random o_0)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 26, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ten Tibetan timber truckers tried to teach Naruto Master to tax tigers of the Tigris. (Random o_0)


Ok, Matt. You're getting the day off.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 26, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ten Tibetan timber truckers tried to teach Naruto Master to tax tigers of the Tigris. (Random o_0)


I hate tongue twisters, except when I..........gahhhh!!!!

*can't say these types of things*

See what you almost made me say, Matt!!


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

> Ok, Matt. You're getting the day off.



Yes, sir.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 26, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Yes, sir.


Well ok since I am a biased mod who is into favortism, I'll let you off with a warning, but know that if it where Reznor he'd get a day off for the rest of his life.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well ok since I am a biased mod who is into favortism, I'll let you off with a warning, but know that if it where Reznor he'd get a day off for the rest of his life.



Thankyou, sir! Suggestion no Jutsu: Let's hire an assassin to get Reznor.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 26, 2005)

Spending money to do anything against Reznor is wrong on so many levels.

And since reznor likes gold, I suggest we pee on Reznor instead.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

We can knock out all his teeth so that he has to replace them with all gold ones.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 26, 2005)

Sasuke in NarutoMaster's sig said:
			
		

> Like it was once said a Ninja might act as if he were your friend but when you fall asleep in his house he will chop you up and end your life.


... when did Sasuke say that?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 26, 2005)

I think NarutoMaster is a dub watcher and it is a dark place where anything can happend.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 27, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I think NarutoMaster is a dub watcher and it is a dark place where anything can happend.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 29, 2005)

Announcement!

I have decided to resign as a mod over this thread. I'd like if possible that NarutoMaster gets the position.

The reason why I resign is obvious. I suck at modding this thread and I only ever wanted to mod anything, just to impress Dani/KnK and Mel/Occa. To show them that I could handle responsibility and to one day surpass Reznor.

I realize that that was a foolish dream now. I have a new objective now.

I will not be your puppet! I will gain power in my own way and surpass you all in my own way! Absolutely! 

Fun while it lasted, guys.   

I think I'm the coolest attentionwhore around! XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 29, 2005)

omg you're an undercover mod?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 29, 2005)

Used to be, ober this thread. Not anymore. The power got to me and messed up my brain.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

Too much power can't be controlled by one.
Then again, we like you anyways, S&G....... 

What happened with Chris? _Why the demotion to advisor?!?!_


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

> What happened with Chris? Why the demotion to advisor?!?!


 How do you see these things so fast? @_@

MechaTC has stepped down to advisor or mod (depending on what he needs access to)

A new SMod will be decided shortly.

His first action will be to ban a random user.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

Lacus is my prediction. Goodluck to her on that.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> How do you see these things so fast? @_@
> 
> MechaTC has stepped down to advisor or mod (depending on what he needs access to)
> 
> ...


Well, Rez; I lurk, since I've been locked out of the Members FC.  
Any candidates? Or is it like a regular voting procedure, a secret?
*hides from banishment*

$100 Canadian says it's Rho-chan!!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

You will get nothing except the final verdict, and will be grateful that I even told you that much!!!!!!!1! ing


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

We are pretty much lucky...Apparently, I saw in one of the Complaint Department threads, leakage of classified information leads to demoddage. O: *Demods Reznor*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You will get nothing except the final verdict, and will be grateful that I even told you that much!!!!!!!1! ing


If so, I can't wait!!  
Thanks though, Rez.

And Matt. How did you just know??
Wanna play oddsmakers?

FYI, isn't the word "demotion" a more proper term?
The military doesn't "demod" a Lieutenant (or a high-ranked official), they "demote" them


----------



## KK (Nov 29, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You will get nothing except the final verdict, and will be grateful that I even told you that much!!!!!!!1! ing



SHUT UP REZNOR!     *derapes*


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

That's because military officials aren't mods, Mario.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> *derapes*


 ^___^


> That's because military officials aren't mods, Mario.


Giro wins.
Naru loses.

I'm sorry Naru.

Giro will take over for SaG as the Forum Leaders Thread mod.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

In that case, Mario, you can take the day off. 

Although, I feel that no one can be as good a mod of this thread as Joko was. He was a most excellent mod, and a role model of this thread. I will make him an advisor.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Announcement!
> 
> I have decided to resign as a mod over this thread. I'd like if possible that NarutoMaster gets the position.
> 
> ...


Thank you Thank you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> That's because military officials aren't mods, Mario.


Like Rez said, I lose, and you win, Matt.

Even though you do have a point there.

Anyways, I think your username MUST be italized, I can't wait to see how the latin "?" vowel would look like  

EDIT: I just noticed something at the Forum Leaders link, and I see Chris at the Mods list, even though he's an advisor (yes, I know he used to mod the Art Threads prior to his promotion). Is he a special mod or some sort?


----------



## KK (Nov 29, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> EDIT: I just noticed something at the Forum Leaders link, and I see Chris at the Mods list, even though he's an advisor (yes, I know he used to mod the Art Threads prior to his promotion). Is he a special mod or some sort?



H4X!!! O___O In order to keep the BH running, he needed some extra perms. :x


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 29, 2005)

So....


*Spoiler*: __ 



MechaTC = Sasori?




I just had to say that. Now, back to reality; I can't wait to see how it'll be!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> H4X!!! O___O In order to keep the BH running, he needed some extra perms. :x


That explains everything. Thanks for clearing it up, Jack.  
BTW, I hope my relatives don't get close to the compy when I post from my home nation in about a week, since your actual username is Spanish for a poop remark!!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 29, 2005)

> Is he a special mod or some sort?


 Every mod is special.

Anyway, the reason that is because Moderator and Advisor usergroups are both essentially the same, except for title and black italics/maroon.

Essentially, advisor is a sectionless mod.

Mecha was given a section, thus it puts him under mod, since he has a section.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanx for clearing that up, Rez.
About KK, well, there's a soccer player from Brazil who's name (or nick name) is "Kaka" (the pronounciation in Spanish/Portuguese for the letter K is "Kah"), so I guess it ain't that bad


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 29, 2005)

kaka is my idole.....all of you cannot blame him....


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Announcement!
> 
> I have decided to resign as a mod over this thread. I'd like if possible that *NarutoMaster* gets the position.
> 
> ...


Look at the Bold Please.


----------



## KK (Nov 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Announcement!
> 
> I have decided to resign as a mod over this thread. I'd like *if possible* that NarutoMaster gets the position.
> 
> ...



Look at the bold, please.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

Fine, NarutoMaster. I'll make you a mod of this thread. *Mods you over this thread* It's a done deal.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 29, 2005)

I know i was just glad that i was Nominated.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I know i was just glad that i was Nominated.



You owe thanks to Sunshine and Gasoline. ^_^


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah hes the king so first a thread then a forum then the whole Board.


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 29, 2005)

dont hate each others here


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrat Giro on the promotion!

Beware thought of the negative effects of this thread on your physique and mental health.


*Spoiler*: _S&G before modship_


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll be careful. At the very least, instead of letting things go to my head, I'll let them go to my pinky toe.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 29, 2005)

But if your pinky toe gets too big and pops, you won't be able to keep your balance so you'll fall over all the time.  If I were you, I would choose a less important place of your body, like the appendix.  No one even uses that thing.


----------



## Blue (Nov 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Congrat Giro on the promotion!
> 
> Beware thought of the negative effects of this thread on your physique and mental health.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I needed that. XD

At any rate, Naru, stop stalking the forum leaders. I swear, it has to be unhealthy. 
Still waiting on a couple more opinions before the Smod issue is decided.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 30, 2005)

this is the first and most likely last time i'll post in this ungodly thread. ungodly. everything is ungodly.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2005)

If there is a new Smod, will there also be a new mod?


----------



## Blue (Nov 30, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> If there is a new Smod, will there also be a new mod?


That's likely, but not absolute.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> If there is a new Smod, will there also be a new mod?


I myself am more interested if the "dead" mods will ever be demodded? Or do they have some higher more secret purpose?


----------



## Sakura (Nov 30, 2005)

wowww... congrats to all of them! good job for getting promoted to the job!


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2005)

> That's likely, but not absolute.


  ...ok bye.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Congrat Giro on the promotion!
> 
> Beware thought of the negative effects of this thread on your physique and mental health.
> 
> ...


:rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl
OMG, that was great   xD


			
				Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> At any rate, Naru, stop stalking the forum leaders. I swear, it has to be unhealthy.
> Still waiting on a couple more opinions before the Smod issue is decided.


Oy! Too late, I just grew a tumor because of that......
It was Giro's fault anyways.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

How was it my fault? o_0

My choice of next mod: JKingler, for the Bookstore.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Naru, post here again and I will take your soul if you have any left and sell it on ebay for 2 pennies.


Here, take it and sell it. But I want royalties!!

@ Matt, it ain't your fault, I brought it up. Guess I'll be locked out of this thread now with no warning or info on how long will I be out whatsoever like that other thread!!


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

No you won't. *Makes you another mod of this thread*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No you won't. *Makes you another mod of this thread*


As your advisor I advise that you ban everyone that eneters this thread instead, excluding me of course.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmm... I'll take it into consideration. I'll ban a few people for starters, anyway...

Celly - Status: Banned
          Reason: WoW User

Reznor - Status: Dead
            Reason: Monny


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

Setoshi - Status: Banned
             Reason: Being a member of the pedo police and mixing up women and whiskey. 
             Additional Comments: Assassin Hired.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

Good modding there, Matt. You make me so proud, that I have such a good successor.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Good modding there, Matt. You make me so proud, that I have such a good successor.



I try, but I'll still never be as good a mod as you were.


----------



## Dragonzair (Nov 30, 2005)

...

Would Matty ban me as well? 

*runs away*

Congrats on the promotion on this thread XD lol

[edit]

<3 I'm free! *dodges bullets and returns home*

[edit]

*bows down to SnG*


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't find it in my heart to ban you Sara, you're free to go. ^_^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I can't find it in my heart to ban you Sara, you're free to go. ^_^


You're a mod now, Matt. You don't have a heart anymore! 

But I guess we can let her off with a warning.


----------



## Vilnius (Nov 30, 2005)

In my forum experience, it's best to ban randomly and without warning over absolutely nothing.  Instilling fear in the community is the perfect way to keep them in line!  As an added bonus, you can accept bribes (it doesn't matter whether they're freely given or forced out of people through blackmail) with no consequence, being a mod and all.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

Vilnius - Status: Banned
Reason: Apparently, it's a good idea to ban randomly.
Additional Comments: He can bribe my advisor or another mod to get unbanned.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Am?thσn - Satus: Banned.
> Reason: Apparently, this user needs some rest, because he thinks he's banning people while they are still online.
> 2 week ban for rest.


Sir, step away from the moderator. I'm not sure how much longer I can protect you!


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm supposing I'll be banned...just because? o_o


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

No, Conner's cool. He can stay, for now. 

But Setoshi, I'm afraind I'll have to level two you if you continue to be obstinant.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 30, 2005)

> No, Conner's cool. He can stay, for now.



Yosh! Matt rocks! X3


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Nov 30, 2005)

SideKick Around.


----------



## KK (Nov 30, 2005)

I think we've spammed this thread more than enough. Everyone take five?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm sorry Jack. We all get carried away. When you say five though...Do you mean minutes? Posts? Hours? Days? Pages? Hugs? So vague!

It's generalized terminology, Matt!  
*invades* 

Get out of my head posts! ing


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> I think we've spammed this thread more than enough. Everyone take five?


Do not question to moderator, lowly smod!

Sorry I started the spamming, but occa made me do it.


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2005)

Wasn't the point of this thread now defeated?  Can someone give me an update on who has been recently made what and when?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

First page has all the updates. Who has be who since the start of this thread.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ First post has all that information. It is always up to date, so there is no need to wade though the spam.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wasn't the point of this thread now defeated?  Can someone give me an update on who has been recently made what and when?



MechaTC is now an advisor with a section, which makes him a mod pretty much.
Stonewalker is a mod again.
There will be a new Lacus smod to replace Chris.
There will likely be a new mod.


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow, the first page has all the stuff?  And Mecha was promoted to advisor, the highest position available to anyone ever?  Wow!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 30, 2005)

Lacus, gots auto-smodship for having the Pedo Bear Gold Seal of approval.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 30, 2005)

Actually, from SMod to Advisor, I believe that's a Demotion.


----------



## KK (Nov 30, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Actually, from SMod to Advisor, I believe that's a Demotion.



Actually, it's a choice. O:


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

Can someone please explain to me why Kimi-sama was demodded?


----------



## KK (Nov 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me why Kimi-sama was demodded?



PM's are great.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 30, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Actually, it's a choice. O:



I know; I was more refering to the actual term used for the change of rank. ^ ^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> PM's are great.


Stop hitting on Matt, hubbey!


----------



## KK (Nov 30, 2005)

We've decided that the next user to post in this thread will become Tazmo. Begin.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

Who would EVER want to become Tazmo?!

Edit: Oh noes...


----------



## KK (Nov 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Who would EVER want to become Tazmo?!
> 
> Edit: Oh noes...



 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*THE CHOSEN ONE!    *


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> We've decided that the next user to post in this thread will become Tazmo. Begin.


I was only posting here because occa mentioned that posting in this thread does not equal to modship. Posting here after that was the punkasfuck thing to do.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I was only posting here because occa mentioned that posting in this thread does not equal to modship. Posting here after that was the punkasfuck thing to do.



I was only posting here because you amused me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I was only posting here because you amused me.


I do my best, I do my best, Matt.

My whole existance is for your amusement.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I do my best, I do my best, Matt.
> 
> My whole existance is for your amusement.



I knew it all along! I'm the Chosen One after all!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2005)

ALL HAIL TAZMO!!! ALL HAIL TAZMO!! 

Forever may his name be blessed in the light!


----------



## Reznor (Nov 30, 2005)

> Actually, it's a choice. O:


 I was tempted to put one of the ads that says "Choice" above a picture of an aborted fetus.

I decided that would be to disgusting though >.<


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2005)

The only reason I post in here is to be modded.  That's why I'm in here all the time.  Mod me now, damnit!

Gotta cover the bases.  Its the only sure way to ensure my safety as the anti-mod.​


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> The only reason I post in here is to be modded.  That's why I'm in here all the time.  Mod me now, damnit!
> 
> Gotta cover the bases.  Its the only sure way to ensure my safety as the anti-mod.​



XD The irony is that you'll probably be made a mod as a joke now. ^_^


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2005)

> XD The irony is that you'll probably be made a mod as a joke now. ^_^



That's not what I want!  ...or is it?  Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!  Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> That's not what I want!  ...or is it?  Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!  Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!


How about if I make you advisor of this thread?
After all, Matt modded me


----------



## KK (Nov 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> XD The irony is that you'll probably be made a mod as a joke now. ^_^



>________________>


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> >________________>



Normally, a mod threatens to ban me atleast once a month, but I noticed that you usually threaten to ban me atleast once a week. You must love me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I didn't get a threat, or warning, when I got kicked out of the Members FC section, so be very aware, Matt.


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been banned once, and it wasn't all that unpleasent of an experience.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I've been banned once, and it wasn't all that unpleasent of an experience.


At least you were warned, or you were told about the amount of time you'd be banned, right?


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2005)

> At least you were warned, or you were told about the amount of time you'd be banned, right?



Nope.  Vash did it as a joke.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 30, 2005)

I guess that explains things, mart.  

Hey, Matt, will you give mart the advisor position?? He virtually begs for it!!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 1, 2005)

> XD The irony is that you'll probably be made a mod as a joke now. ^_^


Yes, we do anything a member tells us not to do, just for kicks, despite ramifactions.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 1, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Yes, we do anything a member tells us not to do, just for kicks, despite ramifactions.



Are you being facetious?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 1, 2005)

Can I be the village idiot?


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2005)

*bestows postrockgeek+village idiot+punkasfuck honors on sunnyboy*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 1, 2005)

I hearby resign. Mario, take over.  *CoughSaGtrendwhoreCough*

So yeah. I'm "taking five".


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 1, 2005)

*takes over*
All right, Matt. I shall take over for ya, even though it'll kill me too, I'll take my chances


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah and i am Here.


----------



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

A verdict has been reached. Congrats to hef who will be assuming MechaTC's position as SMod. ^^


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 2, 2005)

Three cheers for hefhef!


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

KK's avatar has been demodded, we are now accepting applications for a replacement.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 2, 2005)

He needs a het pairing avatar. Yaoi is bad


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2005)

i cornered the market on het pairing avatars. here's my recommendation for jack :


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

Gross thin-emaciated-alien art is bad, regardless of sexuality. =___=


----------



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

Zardra's art > your art.  

If anything...


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Zardra's art > your art.


Bullshit. My art sucks and lacks spark and dynamic, but it doesn't make anyone hurl.


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

KK's deleted post said:
			
		

> Jealousy doesn't become you. ^^;;



You have no idea how jealous I am - of GOOD artists.

For a lesson in good art, you might start at aslah.deviantart.com. Also Mel's favorites is a who's who of good anime artists.


----------



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> You have no idea how jealous I am - of GOOD artists.
> 
> For a lesson in good art, you might start at aslah.deviantart.com. Also Mel's favorites is a who's who of good anime artists.



Thanks. I'll look into that.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh congratz hefhef, did an vgood job as a mod and surely will make a good smod. i did not just realize it...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 2, 2005)

I like it better before KK  came out of the closet.

I know! *pushes KK back into closet* ^_^


----------



## Hef (Dec 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I like it better before KK  came out of the closet.
> 
> I know! *pushes KK back into closet* ^_^


... he had to tell you? XD

And thanks everyone.  Also, Setoshi I'm myopic, so I'm on my way to blindness. I think my eyesight started to deteriorate around the time I found the miracles of yaoi - so the picture you posted is true.


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2005)

Damnit!  Now what's happened?  I don't like being in the dark!

hef is a smod?  Sweet!  I always liked hef.  Remember that!  I always liked you!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrats Hefaistion!


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrats hefhef!!!!


----------



## Gooba (Dec 2, 2005)

:hef


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG!!! The hefster is Akatsuki  

Congratulations, hefaistion!!!   
You've been doing wonders at Naruto Avenue, so I know you'll do well as our newest S. Mod.

Is Jack's avy still in demo*ti*on?? Or is it pending approval??


----------



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> OMG!!! The hefster is Akatsuki
> 
> Congratulations, hefaistion!!!
> You've been doing wonders at Naruto Avenue, so I know you'll do well as our newest S. Mod.
> ...



My avatar shan't be demoted any time soon. ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

Why should it be demoted? I seem to like it somehow.


----------



## Neenah (Dec 2, 2005)

Hef Hef a smod! 
Congrats <3


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 2, 2005)

Congrat's, hef for the promotion to SMod!!


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2005)

Heh Hef is setting an example, so it turns out you don't have to have joined from before March to become a mod/smod  though it does make me feel terrible.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2005)

do we have a new admin?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

Me think yes!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

He's probably not going to be doing member interaction like Dani, Mel or Zach. He's just our coder, so even if he has a change in user group, I don't think what he actually does will change, and that's coding, but that's just by interpretation of things.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2005)

makes sense, seeing as you guys slipped up a bit just a lil while ago XP


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

MBXX you're talking about? He's just Tazmo's server monkey. You'll see him pop up whenever the forum is upgraded or serviced.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> MBXX you're talking about? He's just Tazmo's server monkey. You'll see him pop up whenever the forum is upgraded or serviced.



Server monkey. XD Which reminds me, I PMed Tazmo about giving you guys FTP access a century ago, so we could get the flag thing from Shannnaro, but he won't respond!  I expected as much. XD


----------



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I PMed Tazmo


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

>



Well then, perhaps you'd like to relay the message from me to him in Hokage Residence.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2005)

tazmo doesn't even come into HR, much less ihs PM box.


----------



## KK (Dec 2, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well then, perhaps you'd like to relay the message from me to him in *the subforum he least visits*.



You're being such a comedian today, Matt. XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> You're being such a comedian today, Matt. XD



Or maybe I'm being ignorant. -_-


----------



## Hef (Dec 2, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> makes sense, seeing as you guys slipped up a bit just a lil while ago XP


Actually, that AnimeSuki cock-up was a part of Mbxx's MySQL Move shebang. XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

What slip up? o_0


----------



## Hef (Dec 2, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> What slip up? o_0


When AnimeSuki forums and NF fused together for a few minutes. I have pictures!  (I know, I'm going to make a fanclub about it! )


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> When AnimeSuki forums and NF fused together for a few minutes. I have pictures!  (I know, I'm going to make a fanclub about it! )



LOL! That didn't affect me. O:


----------



## Hef (Dec 2, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> LOL! That didn't affect me. O:


You probably weren't online at the exact moment or then you didn't refresh the forums for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> You probably weren't online at the exact moment or then you didn't refresh the forums for about 10 minutes.



Yes. I've been doing alot of +Favoriting at DA today, so I might not have been active for a few minutes. But Yussie was IMing me while it was happening and I was like "Huh?" And it confused me, because nothing was happening to me. Haha. Do you seriously have pics? 0_0


----------



## Hef (Dec 2, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Do you seriously have pics? 0_0


You bet. 



I took 4 screencaps of the index. It was like AnimeSuki forums but with a NF theme. XD

Finnish OS sucks. :EE


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, hefaistion was smoded. Good news!

Congrats! Here is your present hef!


*Spoiler*: _for hef's eyes only_ 



*blowjob*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> You bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD Wow, that's like a NF sci-fi incident.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 2, 2005)

> tazmo doesn't even come into HR, much less ihs PM box.


 How do you know this?



> Server monkey. XD Which reminds me, I PMed Tazmo about giving you guys FTP access a century ago, so we could get the flag thing from Shannnaro, but he won't respond!  I expected as much. XD


 So did I XD(premoddening)

Guess it doesn't mean much when a normal member does it.

*Admin: *Give me FTP access, Tazmo >(
*Tazmo: *No
*John Q. Spammer: *Give them it, Tazmo 
*Tazmo: *! Oh yes, right away masta!
*Dyroness: *Where's the raw?


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

Hm, I don't know why MBXX was listed under admins. He doesn't belong there. 

Actually, neither does Tazmo. I'd kick him off, but I'd have to edit his usergroup out from under him, and that's a pain in the ass.

Oh, and I just increased global PM capacity by 50-100%, depending on your usergroup. I don't know where to announce this, so I say it here.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> How do you know this?
> 
> So did I XD(prmoddening)
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "prmoddening"? o.o

And Dyro?  



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't know why MBXX was listed under admins. He doesn't belong there.
> 
> Actually, neither does Tazmo. I'd kick him off, but I'd have to edit his usergroup out from under him, and that's a pain in the ass.
> 
> Oh, and I just increased global PM capacity by 50-100%, depending on your usergroup. I don't know where to announce this, so I say it here.



I profile stalked him this afternoon, and I saw him logging into the Admin CP, so he must've switched his user group before he caused that Sci-fi flick. XD


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I profile stalked him this afternoon, and I saw him logging into the Admin CP, so he must've switched his user group before he caused that Sci-fi flick. XD


The "Supporting Staff" are admins, they just don't appear on the forum leaders list. They used to be there, but in a separate catagory. Most of them are admin-powerless, but MBXX has however much power he wants, because our VB is installed on his computer systems.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> How do you know this?



who doesn't? aside from matt, i mean.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> The "Supporting Staff" are admins, they just don't appear on the forum leaders list. They used to be there, but in a separate catagory. Most of them are admin-powerless, but MBXX has however much power he wants, because our VB is installed on his computer systems.



And if his computers crash?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 2, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Oh, and I just increased global PM capacity by 50-100%, depending on your usergroup. I don't know where to announce this, so I say it here.


Thank you Dani! I've been needing this for a while now. You rule!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 2, 2005)

> What do you mean by "prmoddening"? o.o


I was missing an e after the r and I meant before I became a mod.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I was missing an e after the r and I meant before I became a mod.



Oh...XD
 I get ya now.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 2, 2005)

And Me what about the guy with the Netnavi?


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 2, 2005)

Wtf, hef is Akatsuki! O_O

 Congrats! 

And what's this thing? A raw hunter asking where is it? Only in my head! ing


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello i am Here.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Hello i am Here.



Or so you think. Maybe you aren't actually _here_ but _there_. The thing is, what if "there" doesn't exist. Or perhaps "there" is on the tip of Dani's skin, waiting to be scratched. Who knows. Hey there, or here. Wherever you actually are.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 2, 2005)

Matt said:
			
		

> And if his computers crash?


Then may the good lord have mercy on all of our souls.  


			
				Dyro-chan said:
			
		

> And what's this thing? A raw hunter asking where is it? Only in my head! ing


Aquela ? uma mentira. Voc? tem-nos. 
*Eu estou gracejando*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 2, 2005)

Can you people make sense

P.S. look at what i added to my sig and read and Reply i am Desperate.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Can you people make sense
> 
> P.S. look at what i added to my sig and read and Reply i am Desperate.



I wish you luck with that Naruto Master.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the Luck maybe it can Help.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2005)

Congratulation, hef. You were a good mod and I believe you will be a good smod as well.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

So if hef is a smod whos our new mod?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 3, 2005)

I wonder if it's Copinator (Uchiha Cop #1). Just imagine him in the fanclubs section. I would estimate 5 minutes before all Naruto FC's would be trashed.

Why isn't there a pedobear mod?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's Copinator (Uchiha Cop #1). Just imagine him in the fanclubs section. I would estimate 5 minutes before all Naruto FC's would be trashed.
> 
> Why isn't there a pedobear mod?



Aren't Rez and Rho Pedo Bear certified?


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 3, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's Copinator (Uchiha Cop #1). Just imagine him in the fanclubs section. I would estimate 5 minutes before all Naruto FC's would be trashed.



I'd quit right there and then.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> I'd quit right there and then.



Don't say that. It's a depressing prospect.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

Copinator as mod? Hmm...





> I'd quit right there and then.


Hmm, I dunno what I'd do, prolly retire back to the good ol' Blizzard Forums. 
It's prolly going to happen for some stupid reason that's supposed to be funny, of course. Anyways I remembered once asking hef if there were any mod slots open and he said that there were already too many or something.


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

> Anyways I remembered once asking hef if there were any mod slots open and he said that there were already too many or something.


Yeah, like months ago and I said that we didn't _need_ anyone new.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

That was one month ago. Do you still _want _someone new ?


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Do you still _want _someone new ?


Not when they are vying for the position.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

It Would be cool for a new mod soon but i shall wait.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

There's not even been word that there definitely will be a new mod. You guys are putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

I am not a Horse person though.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

^ that MUST be a fake acct.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 3, 2005)

> So if hef is a smod whos our new mod?


Who says there is a new mod?


> Aren't Rez and Rho Pedo Bear certified?


I'm Setoshi's general.

Our records show that Rho convicted given a seal of PB approval for liking "Dan Radcliffe".

So far, I've gotten MechaTC (gold-level), NN, KK (platnium level), one other mod and someone in the bathhouse that wanted Card captor Sakura hentai (platnium"+" level)


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

I only like Dragons.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Who says there is a new mod?



I just said that! ing



> I'm Setoshi's general.
> 
> Our records show that Rho convicted given a seal of PB approval for liking "Dan Radcliffe".
> 
> So far, I've gotten MechaTC (gold-level), NN, KK (platnium level), one other mod and someone in the bathhouse that wanted Card captor Sakura hentai (platnium"+" level)



What will liking Tenten get me?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Rumors has it that you've been chosen.
> 
> To be the next Rainbow Moderator.
> 
> Do you accept?


 

Like this is so awesome.

I Accept with Flames.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 3, 2005)

> I only like Dragons.



I'm a dragon!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

I Take Dragon Souls.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 3, 2005)

But I don't have a soul. See, I'm a dead dragon.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 3, 2005)

> I only like Dragons.


 Someone needs to make an Anti-Furry patrol. XD


> What will liking Tenten get me?


 Pretime-skip of post?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Someone needs to make an Anti-Furry patrol. XD
> Pretime-skip of post?



Hmm...Post-time skip?


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

And? 
What are you trying to say? If your age isn't a lie, you're only a year older than me.


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

But how can you even think of getting the pedobear seal when you're fifteen?  Unless you like really little girls. Like 5 year olds. >__>;

Ps. You should've checked the filename.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

> nopedoforj006uh



Not until January 2006? Not getting you. 
It's alright though. Maybe it's not a good thing to get a Lolita Complex at such a young age.  (Although the same might go for you! )


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Not until January 2006? Not getting you.
> It's alright though. Maybe it's not a good thing to get a Lolita Complex at such a young age.  (Although the same might go for you! )


Imageshack tends to add nonsensical number and letter combinations to the end of the uploaded filenames. Reduce the "6uh" from the filename and you have it.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Ohh...Not for you. Gotcha. 

Edit: Come to think of it, being a Pedobear might be a bit creepy. Forget that I thought of it.  Why would I ever want to molest young children? I love Dyroness too much.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok what are yall Dowg talking Bout Yo?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2005)

I know I'm a day late with this but I wanted to congratulate Hef on his new found smod duties...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> The Seal only works if you're older than 18. But if as hef said. If you're thinking 5 year olds are cute. I will unleash my platnium without hesitation. *Updates his criminal list*




Shouldn't anyone who enjoys oogling pics of let's say 12 year ninjas from a certain anime get the normal seal?  

edit: Congrats Hef on the promotion ^_^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 3, 2005)

So, hef since your a s-mod now, can you send me some of the staff's 'pics'? 



















Congrats


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

I have seen a picture of Vash doing KK. Tho vash seemed pretty high


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

Tobi said:
			
		

> So, hef since your a s-mod now, can you send me some of the staff's 'pics'?


Of course not


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 3, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Of course not



Uses Normal User power and bans hef.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> There's not even been word that there definitely will be a new mod. You guys are putting the cart before the horse.


Hey Matt, wanna play oddsmakers?
I almost did so when the team was choosing their new S. Mod, but I was to be yelled at for sure, and I know I would.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

What's oddsmakers?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> What's oddsmakers?


Basically it's the percentages of something eventually happening.
Like for instance, before hef was chosen as S. Mod, and before I got yelled at by Dani, I was gonna say, what are the chances of the following mods being promoted?: (as an example, since I was gonna do all 13 mods)

Rho - 95%
hef - 80%
F. Ultima - 33.3%
Gold Knight (Phil) - 51%
MK - Only if God doesn't exist

No 50% takes, or that's a push!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

So would we be betting on the chances that there will be a new mod, or what new mod would mod what?


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Rho - 95%
> hef - 80%
> F. Ultima - 33.3%
> Gold Knight (Phil) - 51%
> ...



MK is an admin.  

And you're totally off.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Jack said:
			
		

> MK is an admin.
> 
> And you're totally off.


I know I'm waaaaaaaaaaay off, I'm just explaining to Matt how "oddsmakers" work.


			
				Matt said:
			
		

> So would we be betting on the chances that there will be a new mod, or what new mod would mod what?


We post a username, and then the chances of promotion to moderator.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright then, if you would like to play, go first. 

Why would Dani yell at you though?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Alright then, if you would like to play, go first.
> 
> Why would Dani yell at you though?


OK, here goes. And yeah, she told me to quit guessing who'll the next S. Mod be, then I blamed you, yada yada yada.
Remember that you have to post your percentages, then write another group of usernames. Here goes

Toilet - 12%
Sayo - 44%
Setoshi - 66.7%


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

So, I have to give my percentages for the ones you put too?

Toilet - 0% - I'm pretty sure he's banned?
Sayoko - 0% (Off playing WoW)
Setoshi - 65%

Jkingler - 70%
Meijin no Kori - 75%
Judge ItO - 80%


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> So, I have to give my percentages for the ones you put too?
> 
> Toilet - 0% - I'm pretty sure he's banned?
> Sayoko - 0% (Off playing WoW)
> Setoshi - 65%


You're a quick study.
Jkingler - 85%
Meijin no Kori - 35%
Judge ItO - 99.1% (He deserves more credit than he gets)

Next:
Shroomsday - 10%
Monny - 51%
Yusura - 49.9%

Post yours, Matt, then let's give it a rest, since we need more users.


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Shroomsday - 45%
Monny - 12%
Yusura - 52%

Bass - 70%
Kageyoshi - 65%
Naru-chacha - 70%

*Rests*

KK, you know that I do everything with a laugh for you in mind.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Bass - 60%
Kageyoshi - 45%
Naru-chacha - 2% (a slight glimmer of hope remains in the open)

*rests*
Hey Jack, how bout we go streaking, it might be cold, but I'll take my chances!!


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Hey Jack, how bout we go streaking, it might be cold, but I'll take my chances!!



Huh?   O.o


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 3, 2005)

Sakuya Kira = 100%


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Sakuya Kira = 100%



 
.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL, even Melly is playing oddsmakers.

Sakuya Kira: 89.9%


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

All I know is that

organizedcrime 0.0%

My bet's on Naru-chacha. [/ambitious gambler]


----------



## Gooba (Dec 3, 2005)

> Jkingler - 70%


You obviously don't know jk very well.





> Judge ItO - 80%


You obviously don't know the mods very well.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

Gooba, do you already know who's next, or do you have your own odds?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know jk very well.



I can't say I do, but I still like him. 



> You obviously don't know the mods very well.



I don't know all of you well, I guess, no. Oh well. =/ It's just a guessing game, right?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> All I know is that
> 
> organizedcrime 0.0%
> 
> My bet's on Naru-chacha. [/ambitious gambler]


I guess you didn't include margin of error


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

I know...one mod in the sense that I'm actually friends with him.





> I guess you didn't include margin of error


That's what makes gambling _*fun!*_


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

have they even said we are getting a new mod ? *larfell*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> have they even said we are getting a new mod ? *larfell*



No. That's why I didn't even know why we were playing. But I figured what the heck, no harm can come of it, atleast I don't think. =/

Dani said that it's likely, not absolute.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

Um, yeah they have, I think. Wait, or was it there was a good chance we are, I don't remember.


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)

I think Knk mentioned this earlier...a promotion doesn't necessarily preclude another promotion. So, let's all drop it. ^^


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> I think Knk mentioned this earlier...a promotion doesn't necessarily preclude another promotion. So, let's all drop it. ^^



*Drops it* Whoops, it broke.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 3, 2005)

HOW DO I BECOEM A MODD??1


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 3, 2005)

*My paypal account: kakashiisthesecks @hatakethatwachaa.com k thx*​


----------



## Ah B (Dec 3, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> HOW DO I BECOEM A MODD??1



You FLAME PEOPLE!!!!..or not?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 3, 2005)

THNKX NOW I CAN FINALLY BEAT THAT JOEKMAN JKLGINER.

s


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> HOW DO I BECOEM A MODD??1


By asking KnK about it.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 3, 2005)

Batman said:
			
		

> Because you lack... moderation skills



: ' (

ddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Clocky: 11% (but that can change)


----------



## Neenah (Dec 3, 2005)

How can I be a mod <_________<
Me is lazy D: D:
.
.
.
.
*Stills wants power though*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

now, make me a mod. better yet, an admin. better yet, make tazmo my whipping boy.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

I believe we got plenty a Tazmo-whipping-boys here, cheif.

cheif: -33%


----------



## clockwork (Dec 3, 2005)

So how do I up that percentagetage?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 3, 2005)

Modding is fun.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Sakuya Kira = 100%




*Takes the under on that bet*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> So how do I up that percentagetage?


Just do what Seto, Mel, and Abe just said.

UPDATE: Clocky: 19%


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

So much for dropping it.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

I always Dreamed of Super Modding or Adminning a vB Forum and still have that dream and thats what the thread in my siggy is for.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 3, 2005)

NarutoMaster: 5% (+/- 5%) 

Helpful Hint: To increase your chances, stop asking so much and become a much more active poster in the other sections of the forum.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> NarutoMaster: 5% (+/- 5%)
> 
> Helpful Hint: To increase your chances, stop asking so much and become a much more active poster in the other sections of the forum.


Or you can always sleep with the admins/mods/advisors.....
NM: 6%

Oooooooh, I love playing Oddsmakers.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 3, 2005)

Like so Fun

Sakuya Kira of my Percent

Sakuya Kira percent


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

The easiest way to become a mod is to help everyone, make good posts, never ask to be a mod, have no intention of being a mod, be friends with mods, no whining, and some other stuff. There I said it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> The easiest way to become a mod is to help everyone, make good posts, never ask to be a mod, have no intention of being a mod, be friends with mods, no fanboyism, no whining, and some other stuff. There I said it.



organizedcrime: 75%

Naru-chacha: -100%


----------



## Hef (Dec 3, 2005)

> no fanboyism


Wrong. If you're a Sannintard or Sakuratard to the core, you're almost guaranteed to become a mod or at least liked by nearly the whole mod team. XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

I suppose each one is worth around 16.66% so just subtract whatever's on there that you have failed to do.





> Wrong. If you're a Sannintard or Sakuratard to the core, you're almost guaranteed to become a mod or at least liked by nearly the whole mod team. XD


Right, fixed


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

o snaps i've been goin about it all wrong


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Me too. To think I blew my chances of modding the Sports Bar.

Woe is me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2005)

.....oh, I get it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

:rofl  :rofl  :rofl

You suck!!  xD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2005)

*Stays away from thread like KK said* XD


----------



## KK (Dec 3, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Stays away from thread like KK said* XD



*mods*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 3, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> *mods*



i see who you really like ing


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 3, 2005)

Damn, I forgot to stop on the oddsmakers.

Nybarius: 75%

*stops*


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 3, 2005)

OniTasku: -100999999%

Now I shall stay away from this thread. Oni is a good boy. Oni obey Mods/SMods/Admins. What is your bidding, my masters? O__O


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2005)

Lord Yu -10%
<---is actually a well experienced moderator


----------



## Blue (Dec 4, 2005)

Here are some approxmate odds.

For each point of IQ over 100: 2%
Sucking up unskillfully: -20%
Sucking up skillfully: +5%
(Hint: When KK makes the inevitable "sucking" joke, lol'ing on it is sucking up unskillfully)
Making fun of KK: +5%
Being a Sannintard: +10-15%
Being an Uchihatard: -5%
Being one of the most active and visible members in one particular forum: +35%
Being one of the most active members in a forum requiring modding: +75%
For each additional forum you feature prominently in: +10%
Flaming or trolling: -50%
Bribing occa: +75%
Bribing NN: +25%
Bribing KnK: -60%
Hitting on KnK: +0%
Hitting on NN: +25%
Hitting on Occa: -100%
Being banned: -40%
Being banned by Vash: -0%
Being popular: +0%
Having an alternate sexual preference: +5%
Joining the anti-mod club: +5%
For each member of the mod team who knows you: +5%
For each member of the mod team who likes you: +0%
For each member of the mod team who dislikes you: -40%
Good taste in avatars: +5%

There is a great deal of truth in the above, but take with several tons of salt.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 4, 2005)

> There is a great deal of truth in the above, but take with several tons of salt.



Salt overload. *Dies*


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 4, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> Making fun of KK: +5%





> KK is what we like to call, your friendly neighborhood sexual assailant.



.............


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 4, 2005)

You forgot the disclaimer.

That only applies to lovable members.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 4, 2005)

So basically what KnK said is that you better give up any aspirations of becoming a Mod if you aren't that well know amongst the Mods? Well...more or less. =/

Edit: Perhaps I should just get some sleep, as my typing is suffering and logical thinking is severly suffering.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 4, 2005)

For each point of IQ over 100: 2%
*-153 (edited, looked up my results again).*
Sucking up unskillfully: -20%
Sucking up skillfully: +5%
(Hint: When KK makes the inevitable "sucking" joke, lol'ing on it is sucking up unskillfully)
*-i dont suck up, thus no points.*
Making fun of KK: +5%
*-Never done that before*
Being a Sannintard: +10-15%
*-If believing that the Sannin are superior to most members of the demon sucking crew = Sannintard then i think i qualify*
Being an Uchihatard: -5%
*-Nope.*
Being one of the most active and visible members in one particular forum: +35%
Being one of the most active members in a forum requiring modding: +75%
*-I am not sure, but i am pretty active over at library.*
For each additional forum you feature prominently in: +10%
*-Virtually camp at Members FC, specifically The Mizura FC.*
Flaming or trolling: -50%
*-Never done that.*
Bribing occa: +75%
Bribing NN: +25%
Bribing KnK: -60%
Hitting on KnK: +0%
Hitting on NN: +25%
Hitting on Occa: -100%
*-Do not bribe or hit on people, sorry.*
Being banned: -40%
Being banned by Vash: -0%
*-Never been banned.*
Being popular: +0%
*-Not really popular anyway*
Having an alternate sexual preference: +5%
*-My best friend is gay, does that count for anything?*
Joining the anti-mod club: +5%
*-Never belived in Anti-FC's.*
For each member of the mod team who knows you: +5%
For each member of the mod team who likes you: +0%
For each member of the mod team who dislikes you: -40%
*-I only really know Spec and hef, and i think they like me. I doubt anyone hates me.*
Good taste in avatars: +5%
*-I think my Avatars are cool.*

So how do i stack up?



			
				KnK said:
			
		

> There is a great deal of truth in the above, but take with several tons of salt.



Bloody hell.
*dies of salt overdose*

XD


----------



## RockLee (Dec 4, 2005)

For each point of IQ over 100: 2%
*~159-161*
Sucking up unskillfully: -20%
 Sucking up skillfully: +5%
 (Hint: When KK makes the inevitable "sucking" joke, lol'ing on it is sucking up unskillfully)
-*I don't suck up.*
 Making fun of KK: +5%
 -*But...KK helped me out. ;_; *
Being a Sannintard: +10-15%
 Being an Uchihatard: -5%
 -*I'm neither. =/*
Being one of the most active and visible members in one particular forum: +35%
 Being one of the most active members in a forum requiring modding: +75%
 -*I'm kinda spread out on the posts. =P*
For each additional forum you feature prominently in: +10%
 Flaming or trolling: -50%
-*Never shall I participate in such base activities.*
Bribing occa: +75%
 Bribing NN: +25%
 Bribing KnK: -60%
 Hitting on KnK: +0%
 Hitting on NN: +25%
 Hitting on Occa: -100%
 -*I can't bribe or hit on peopl online. Sorry! XD*
Being banned: -40%
-*What if you ask to be banned?*
 Being banned by Vash: -0%
 Being popular: +0%
 -*Not like I'm popular anyways.*
Having an alternate sexual preference: +5%
 Joining the anti-mod club: +5%
-*Sorry, but I'm not really into Anti's. I celebrate things, I don't tear them down for no reason.*
For each member of the mod team who knows you: +5%
 -*One knows me for sure. I don't even know who's a mod or not, with a couple of exceptions.*
For each member of the mod team who likes you: +0%
 For each member of the mod team who dislikes you: -40%
 Good taste in avatars: +5%
-*I like my avatar. ;_;*


----------



## Gooba (Dec 4, 2005)

> For each point of IQ over 100: 2%
> Sucking up unskillfully: -20%
> Sucking up skillfully: +5%
> (Hint: When KK makes the inevitable "sucking" joke, lol'ing on it is sucking up unskillfully)
> ...


You should add:





> Filling out the above: -∞%


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 4, 2005)

> Filling out the above: -∞%



Dang it! 
I have been foiled, foiled i say! ing


----------



## Sakura (Dec 4, 2005)

yay. congratz hef.


----------



## Neenah (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't we a huge staff already


----------



## Blue (Dec 4, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Don't we a huge staff already


It's pretty small, considering the size of the forum.


> So basically what KnK said is that you better give up any aspirations of becoming a Mod if you aren't that well know amongst the Mods? Well...more or less. =/


Is that unreasonable? Nobody said you have to be everyone's best friend, but if you haven't made some kind of impression, you won't get anywhere.

A person is recommended by any mod who thinks they'd do a good job. When said person gets a certain number of "yes" votes, (maybe 50-75%?) they're modded. A single "no" stops the whole thing. Nobody is going to say no because they don't know you, but if you don't get enough yeses, you're set aside.

If no mods know you, nobody will bother voting yes or no.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok i am Lost.


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Being popular: +0%


Phew, that gives me a bit of breathing room.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 4, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> If no mods know you, nobody will bother voting yes or no.



so hurry! run along now children, and find "subtle ways" of befriending mods. no no, don't suck up to them, that would make things much to obvious, don't rep them for minorly deserving acts just to stroke their ego, and whatever you do, don't start saying how great of a mod they are. post in their birthday threads! post in their fanclubs! congratulate them on promotions! yes, just just find little things to make them feel good about themselves (and be sure to cover the spread!), so that when the time comes, they say, hey; "x-user is pretty neat..."


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2005)

Befriending? Somehow I imagine just talking to random mods whenever is a bad idea.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

Maybe posts shouldn't count in this thread. This is my 83rd post in this thread. I feel like a cheater. Then, *Naru-chacha* is the ultimate spam lord of the thread, followed by *Reznor*, with 126 and 103 posts respectively. Haha. Praise be to the spam. ^_^


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 4, 2005)

So Where Are We?

BTW make me a Jounin.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

Umm...Normally the staff doesn't just do things like that? You should raise your post count to get to the rank you want, like everyone else.


----------



## Aman (Dec 4, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> It's pretty small, considering the size of the forum.
> Is that unreasonable? Nobody said you have to be everyone's best friend, but if you haven't made some kind of impression, you won't get anywhere.
> 
> A person is recommended by any mod who thinks they'd do a good job. When said person gets a certain number of "yes" votes, (maybe 50-75%?) they're modded. A single "no" stops the whole thing. Nobody is going to say no because they don't know you, but if you don't get enough yeses, you're set aside.
> ...


I kinda understand that, since myself and a limited amount of people people who like me are active in Naruto threads and very good with naruto facts, which should be what this forum is about, would be very good naruto avanue mods, yet it seems that none of us have even been considered.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 4, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Here are some approxmate odds.
> 
> For each point of IQ over 100: 2%
> Sucking up unskillfully: -20%
> ...


Talk about your many chances. So much for playing oddsmakers.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 4, 2005)

@KnK's modding percentage:

Sweet! My moddening chance was 266%


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 4, 2005)

My chance of modship: 175% 

Though pek and Reznor dislikeing me brought me down 80%. Damn haters! 

Then again I guess Dani forgot to put in this one:
_Making a very very very serious complaint: -999%_


I guess I'm screwed.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

Alot of you people in this thread have been awful concerned with how likely it is that you're going to be modded latlely. (*CoughMario'sfaultagaincough*) Calm down, and think for a sec. It's a web forum. About an anime in Japan. Have some fun.   

As long as I have my friends here, that's all that matters, right?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 4, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Alot of you people in this thread have been awful concerned with how likely it is that you're going to be modded latlely. (*CoughMario'sfaultagaincough*) Calm down, and think for a sec. It's a web forum. About an anime in Japan. Have some fun.
> 
> As long as I have my friends here, that's all that matters, right?


OMG Matt stop talking insanity! 

Everybody joins this forums to become a mod. That's why I joined.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

I have multiple best friends here, so I already defeated that demon.  Besides, maybe I'm not trying to obtain modship powers. In my eyes, when it boils down to things, it doesn't matter if it was your intention to obtain modship powers, but you'll get it if the mod team thinks you should - it's their decision. And no one can decide things for the mod team, unless they have jedi or Professor X powers, so the point of things is to have fun, and if they want you they'll call you.  (XD...Don't call the mod team, they'll call you.) 

You, on the other hand, Setoshi...I have already forseen that you will kill Josip to attain power.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

I got 280% 
Because of sucking off Zach.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 4, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I have multiple best friends here, so I already defeated that demon.  Besides, maybe I'm not trying to obtain modship powers. In my eyes, when it boils down to things, it doesn't matter if it was your intention to obtain modship powers, but you'll get it if the mod team thinks you should - it's their decision. And no one can decide things for the mod team, *unless they have jedi* or Professor X powers, so the point of things is to have fun, and if they want you they'll call you.  (XD...Don't call the mod team, they'll call you.)
> 
> You, on the other hand, Setoshi...I have already forseen that you will kill Josip to attain power.



Damn, I am the Jedi god. I guess that means I control the staff! All the way up to the admins!


----------



## KK (Dec 4, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Damn, I am the Jedi god. I guess that means I control the staff! All the way up to *KK's pants*!



Better.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Better.



Well, my point of saying all that was to end all of the one-track "Mod!!1 " minds, but speaking of one-track minds focussed on other things...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 4, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Better.


*eats the treasure found inside the pants*


----------



## Hef (Dec 4, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well, my point of saying all that was to end all of the one-track "Mod!!1 " minds, but speaking of one-track minds focussed on other things...


Lawl bad suckup. -20%


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Lawl bad suckup. -20%



I wasn't even trying to suck up. Besides, I've got a null on precentages, so no damage done. 

I think it's funny how one jokeish post has turned into an obsession in this thread. Percentages don't determine who I am, so who cares?


----------



## Hef (Dec 4, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Percentages don't determine who I am, so who cares?


But they determine who you _could_ be.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

_I_ determine who I could be. People can aid me in decisions. That's pretty much it.


----------



## KK (Dec 4, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> But they determine who you _could_ be.



YOU'RE GAY!


----------



## Hef (Dec 4, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> YOU'RE GAY!


----------



## KK (Dec 4, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

>



XDDD

<3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

*Renames to "The Forum Spammers Thread"*


----------



## Meijin (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kills you all with Tazmo's child porn.*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually, I'm the new Tazmo. KK even said so.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 4, 2005)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> ='[



*Spoiler*: _Congratulations_ 



ENJOY!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 4, 2005)

> I have multiple best friends here, so I already defeated that demon.


Superlatives mean nothing to you then, eh?


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 4, 2005)

Ah, KnK, that does make a bit of sense. What I essentially posted was a result of me being drunk, sleep deprived and hungry. So, I behalf of myself, void any stupidity or logical things stated. That frightens me especially if _any_ of it was logical.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 5, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Is that unreasonable? Nobody said you have to be everyone's best friend, but if you haven't made some kind of impression, you won't get anywhere.
> 
> A person is recommended by any mod who thinks they'd do a good job. When said person gets a certain number of "yes" votes, (maybe 50-75%?) they're modded. A single "no" stops the whole thing. Nobody is going to say no because they don't know you, but if you don't get enough yeses, you're set aside.
> 
> If no mods know you, nobody will bother voting yes or no.



Do i have a favourable standing among the Mod Team? 
Do i? Do i? 
*come on, no one can resist that cute kitty look*

If someone actually takes this as an actual Modding request then well they need their heads examined. -_-"


----------



## martryn (Dec 5, 2005)

What the hell is going on in here now?  We actually get to see the rules of how people get modded?  Sweet!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2005)

> What the hell is going on in here now? We actually get to see the rules of how people get modded? Sweet!


 Yes, martryn. We are revealing our secrets.

We actually make a point-by-point rating system and choose mods based strictly on that number.

Then we post those figures so people can easily figure out how to put on the mod face so we mod them.



			
				Althor said:
			
		

> Do i have a favourable standing among the Mod Team?
> Do i? Do i?
> *come on, no one can resist that cute kitty look*
> 
> If someone actually takes this as an actual Modding request then well they need their heads examined. -_-"


Happy birthday


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2005)

Blah blah make me a a mod  
<---Doesnt care


----------



## Reznor (Dec 5, 2005)

> <---Doesnt care


Good thing you added that.

Wouldn't want us to think that you were actually asking to be a mod, and thus be disqualified


----------



## Meijin (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm the new Tazmo. KK even said so.



KK doesn't count. Now hail me.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 5, 2005)

Who cares about being a mod right now?!?! 

Spam thread! YAY!! XD




>.> J/K 

I'm betting NarutoMaster has half his/her posts here. <.<


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 5, 2005)

The best thing about this thread is that the more you post here the less likely it is you will be moderated.

Something about that just makes me horny! 

Where is hubbey or Sayo or both when I need them...


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> The best thing about this thread is that the more you post here the less likely it is you will be moderated.
> 
> Something about that just makes me horny!
> 
> Where is hubbey or Sayo or both when I need them...


Your hubbey is a major whore. >


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 5, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> The best thing about this thread is that the more you post here the less likely it is you will be moderated.




>.>
<.<
*Leaves, never to return. *


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 5, 2005)

Just like to send congrats to Hef, you richly deserve the promotion.  Although it's regrettable that now you'll have to do so much extra work for, yaknow, nothing :<


----------



## Wrath (Dec 5, 2005)

> For each point of IQ over 100: 2%


I have no idea what my IQ is.


> Sucking up unskillfully: -20%
> Sucking up skillfully: +5%
> (Hint: When KK makes the inevitable "sucking" joke, lol'ing on it is sucking up unskillfully)


I don't suck up. I suck in all directions at once.


> Making fun of KK: +5%


Make fun of my nametwin? Never! (that's 5 points then..)


> Being a Sannintard: +10-15%


Ding ding.


> Being an Uchihatard: -5%


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, no.





> Being one of the most active and visible members in one particular forum: +35%
> Being one of the most active members in a forum requiring modding: +75%
> For each additional forum you feature prominently in: +10%


Hmm, I don't really post that much, so I guess I don't get any points here.


> Flaming or trolling: -50%


Only on very rare occasions.


> Bribing occa: +75%
> Bribing NN: +25%
> Bribing KnK: -60%
> Hitting on KnK: +0%
> ...


Well, aside from telling Occa and KnK that I love them a few times I don't think I've ever done that.


> Being banned: -40%
> Being banned by Vash: -0%


I've never been banned from here.


> Being popular: +0%


Well, I don't know if I'm popular or not, but it doesn't seem to matter.


> Having an alternate sexual preference: +5%


Depends on whether Kakashisexual counts or not.


> Joining the anti-mod club: +5%


The only anti FCs I've joined, well, my lips are sealed on them.


> For each member of the mod team who knows you: +5%


Aha! Here I can get some points! Let's say there are 15 who know me, so that would be 75 points.


> For each member of the mod team who likes you: +0%


Well, doesn't look like I can possibly get any here.


> For each member of the mod team who dislikes you: -40%


Hmm, I don't think anyone dislikes me. Don't answer this one!


> Good taste in avatars: +5%


Well, I should get about +300% for the glory of my current av (which I can't ever change because I wouldn't be able to restore it), but I'll settle for 5.

5
15
75
5

Hey, that's exactly 100, plus whatever my IQ is.

Personally, I wonder whether the "if you ask to be a mod then you're automatically disqualified" rule applies to me or not, hmm..


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 5, 2005)

200IQ for mod!


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Good thing you added that.
> 
> Wouldn't want us to think that you were actually asking to be a mod, and thus be disqualified


I actually mod for 3 other places. (2 of them fairly active) I have enough work already


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Superlatives mean nothing to you then, eh?



What does that have to do with anything? *Confused* 

I was about to go view KK's profile so I could make an e-b-day thread for him, because I know he joined in December too, an Reznor either has a telepathic bond with me, or is an idea theif, but he's not a smob anymore?  Confusing. Suspiciously, his FC is gone, and he's not banned, just a normal user. Has he been demodded, or is it another joke? and lol, I got sunnyboy TOTALLY hooked on Iron & Wine XD XD XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

> Personally, I wonder whether the "if you ask to be a mod then you're automatically disqualified" rule applies to me or not, hmm..



Oh, don't tell me you asked and got it.


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha, i'm taking over the forum bit by bit!


----------



## Wrath (Dec 5, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Oh, don't tell me you asked and got it.


No, no one was more surprised than me when I got the offer. I was just wondering whether the rule applies to former mods or not. If I ask to be a mod, and am then disqualified as a result, how does that work with the consideration that I used to be one?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I was about to go view KK's profile so I could make an e-b-day thread for him, because I know he joined in December too, an Reznor either has a telepathic bond with me, or is an idea theif, but he's not a smob anymore?  Confusing. Suspiciously, his FC is gone, and he's not banned, just a normal user. Has he been demodded, or is it another joke? Link removed


I'm as gobsmacked as you are, Matt.
I just found out what happened, and I think he got completely demoted. He ain't even an advisor.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Has he been demodded, or is it another joke? Link removed


Might as well make it official by announcing it in this thread. 

KK has decided to quit.

That is all.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 5, 2005)

Wrath said:
			
		

> No, no one was more surprised than me when I got the offer. I was just wondering whether the rule applies to former mods or not. If I ask to be a mod, and am then disqualified as a result, how does that work with the consideration that I used to be one?


You're disqualified for modship. Your ambition was to big, the price was to high. To many lives were lost...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

Didn't think we'd see a gathering of smods again in such a short period of time. Black smoke means a new one wasn't chosen yet. White smoke means a new smod was chosen. Ignore the typographical errors in my previous post.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Didn't think we'd see a gathering of smods again in such a short period of time. Black smoke means a new one wasn't chosen yet. White smoke means a new smod was chosen. Ignore the typographical errors in my previous post.


What if we get grey smoke??


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> What if we get grey smoke??



The college of smods can change the color of the smoke with their Mod CP, so it won't be grey.


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2005)

> Has he been demodded, or is it another joke?


It's a joke. Trust me.





> No, no one was more surprised than me when I got the offer. I was just wondering whether the rule applies to former mods or not. If I ask to be a mod, and am then disqualified as a result, how does that work with the consideration that I used to be one?


Oh yeah about that, why did you decide to leave anyway?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

Just how many times has Jack been demoted?? Yes, counting the times he was demoted as part of jokes.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

It is _not_ a joke. Serious business! XD

A new smod should be selected soon.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> It is _not_ a joke. Serious business! XD
> 
> A new smod should be selected soon.



I would like an official statement from Jack.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I would like an official statement from Jack.


As long as it an't a book, then I'm OK with it too.

I'd play oddsmakers once again, but I think we both spammed dragged the thread enough, Matt.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I would like an official statement from Jack.


Here's for hoping.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Here's for hoping.



What are you talking about? I don't understand.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? I don't understand.


I'd like an official statement from Jack as much as you do.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> I'd like an official statement from Jack as much as you do.



Ahh...Gotcha. I apologize; I misinterpret things alot, so I tend to need to double check.


----------



## Hef (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ahh...Gotcha. I apologize; I misinterpret things alot, so I tend to need to double check.


Apology denied. You fail.  *glomp*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

Oy..... hef is being a lot tougher after his promotion!! Though one must rule with an iron fist the stronger they get, I say.

So, if Jack hopefully explains himself, can we play oddsmakers?
And why's Dyro-chan banned? *quickie*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm a forum leader to, I'm special.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

Uh, you all forgot that I was modding this thread, however...!!
*relinquishes position to SaG*

...there ya go. NOW you're special
kidding, you were always special to begin with, man!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't want to return to modding this hell holes again! I wanted to bicth so that I might get moderated over the NarutoForums FAQ thread instead!!!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 5, 2005)

Dyro's banned by request. Reason she told me to give you guys: "undercover mass spamming". Take that how you will 

Well Jo, you can always mod moe's profile


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

ing ing I bet she's got finals. That time is approaching in Brazil.
 Dyro!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 5, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Well Jo, you can always mod moe's profile


Why did that leave a massive aftertaste in my mouth of "BURN!"?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I don't want to return to modding this hell holes again! I wanted to bicth so that I might get moderated over the NarutoForums FAQ thread instead!!!


Fair enough, SaG
*takes modship away, then relinquishes it again*

I wanna play oddsmakers again (only after Jack's letter of resignation, though)

Thanks for the explanation, Mel. And I came close to request banishment, but I thought it'd be cool to post from this Thursday to next Tuesday from 
Santiago de Chile. *w00t, vacation time*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess i have no offers for thai thread in my siggy?


----------



## sasuke_limays (Dec 5, 2005)

yes of course


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

Today, some jerk in gym class lobbed me in the head with a volley ball. A screw was thrown lose, and bizzarely, my first thought was, "Josip will beat them up". Weird.


----------



## KK (Dec 5, 2005)

An official letter of resignation? K... 

They say I'm really sexy -- the boys they wanna sex me; they always standin' next to me -- always dancin' next to me; tryna' feel my hump hump -- lookin' at my lump lump.
You can look but you can't touch it; if you touch it -- I'ma start some drama; you don't want no drama -- no no drama no no no no drama; so don't pull on my hand boy -- you ain't my man boy; I'm just tryna' dance boy -- and move my hump.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> An official letter of resignation? K...
> 
> They say I'm really sexy -- the boys they wanna sex me; they always standin' next to me -- always dancin' next to me; tryna' feel my hump hump -- lookin' at my lump lump.
> You can look but you can't touch it; if you touch it -- I'ma start some drama; you don't want no drama -- no no drama no no no no drama; so don't pull on my hand boy -- you ain't my man boy; I'm just tryna' dance boy -- and move my hump.



The heck? :S That sounded more like a soft porn poem to me. Care to explain why, Jack? You even trashed your FC.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

It seemed more like an ode to the reggaeton to me!! :S


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 5, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> An official letter of resignation? K...
> 
> They say I'm really sexy -- the boys they wanna sex me; they always standin' next to me -- always dancin' next to me; tryna' feel my hump hump -- lookin' at my lump lump.
> You can look but you can't touch it; if you touch it -- I'ma start some drama; you don't want no drama -- no no drama no no no no drama; so don't pull on my hand boy -- you ain't my man boy; I'm just tryna' dance boy -- and move my hump.



 


 


so, what is this place?


----------



## KK (Dec 5, 2005)

> The heck? :S That sounded more like a soft porn poem to me. Care to explain why, Jack? You even trashed your FC.



Donna fuu ni ... mitsumeta nara ... tsutaerareru darou! Sono egao wo ... ikutsu mo shiritakute! Mayoinagara ... musubinagara ... toki wo koete ...  DREAMS COME TRUE! Itsu no hi ni mo ...  kimi wa towa no kagayaki ...!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> so, what is this place?




A spam shrine. Welcome, StoneWalker!  

Edit: KK, that would be much easier to understand if it were in English.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

I could translate that to.... Spanish, but I are lazy.  .

So desu ne?? I na!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2005)

What the hell is this.  KK's gone?  Dyro's asking to be banned?  This is...this is....
EDIT:  well I bet Dyro's got finals or something, but without KK, the place just won't be the same :sad


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm still not even sure if this is a joke or not, since KK is speaking in foreign tongues and soft porn poetry.


----------



## KK (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'm still not even sure if this is a joke or not, since KK is speaking in foreign tongues and soft porn poetry.



XDDDD

It isn't a joke.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> XDDDD
> 
> It isn't a joke.



But why?!   I'm going to sick Josip on you!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> XDDDD
> 
> It isn't a joke.


And thus ends another great era.  :sad.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 5, 2005)

We'll miss Jack a lot. Though we hope he posts here often, whether as a S. Mod, or as a regular member (no pun intended)

Adios, space cowboy.


----------



## KK (Dec 5, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> But why?!   I'm going to sick Josip on you!



Meh, 'cus I wanted to. Remember, life isn't predestined...much.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 5, 2005)

KK said:
			
		

> Meh, 'cus I wanted to. Remember, life isn't predestined...much.



Well, take care. Drop me an IM sometime, will ya?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 5, 2005)

Ack I'm having an internet heart attack...if only there were a med student/forum member to save me from this heart attack [/one last pathetic attempt]


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2005)

There there cham cham. Life goes on. 
I know its lame ><


----------



## Reznor (Dec 6, 2005)

> We'll miss Jack a lot. Though we hope he posts here often, whether as a S. Mod, or as a regular member (no pun intended)


 What pun wasn't intended? I don't get it.

*goes to play on seesaw..... alone*
*cuts self*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What pun wasn't intended? I don't get it.
> 
> *goes to play on seesaw..... alone*
> *cuts self*


OH cool.  I wasn't the only one who didn't see the pun.  I thought I was like dumber than I already am or something .

@Lord Yu:  yup I guess it does go on.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 6, 2005)

Chamcham said:
			
		

> yup I guess it does go on.



Ur avy and sigs disagree with you.


----------



## martryn (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn, they're dying like flies!  Like flies, I tell ya!


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2005)

I think the line is "they're dropping/falling like flies" but whatever.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 6, 2005)

I think it is "dropping like flies".


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, there we go.


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

My secret plan of replacing every old smod with a new one has taken its first step. Next: moe.


> Ack I'm having an internet heart attack...


I had one yesterday. D:


----------



## Reznor (Dec 6, 2005)

Am I an old smod or new, hef?


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

Old = everyone who got smodded before me = everyone but me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Old = everyone who got smodded before me = everyone but me



*cries for Rez and Mikey* ing 

Sad to say KK go =/


----------



## Gooba (Dec 6, 2005)

I define everyone (s)modded after and including Lacus, as new.


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't remember who's old and new anymore. 

Vash is older then me, so he's old.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 6, 2005)

> I define everyone (s)modded after and including Lacus, as new.


 That was pretty much the axiom I used as well ^_viagra


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2005)

Where is my hubbey!?? ing

*hates the staff for not treating hubbey right. especially that asshole hef.*


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

> especially that asshole hef


DDDD: blop


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 6, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Where is my hubbey!?? ing
> 
> *hates the staff for not treating hubbey right. especially that asshole hef.*



*Comforts* There, there. It's okay. No need to hate hefhef


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2005)

People, aren't we supposed to have 9 smods? But we only have 8, so that means a mod will be promoted, right? I know my opinion matters to much so... I vote Rho! 


			
				KK said:
			
		

> An official letter of resignation? K...
> 
> They say I'm really sexy -- the boys they wanna sex me; they always standin' next to me -- always dancin' next to me; tryna' feel my hump hump -- lookin' at my lump lump.
> You can look but you can't touch it; if you touch it -- I'ma start some drama; you don't want no drama -- no no drama no no no no drama; so don't pull on my hand boy -- you ain't my man boy; I'm just tryna' dance boy -- and move my hump.


Hey! You stole that from the Black eyed Pease! ing


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 6, 2005)

Althor said:
			
		

> Ur avy and sigs disagree with you.


I know.  I find that living in denial can be fun sometimes :S


			
				hef said:
			
		

> I had one yesterday. D:


Oh how'd you survive?  :amazed


----------



## Hef (Dec 6, 2005)

^ E-bypass. :amazed


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 6, 2005)

Did KK do a leaving post or something?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 6, 2005)

> Did KK do a leaving post or something?


 I don't think so. Search his posting historty to check.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2005)

A new smod needed? I vote for GK


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 6, 2005)

We don't vote, the other mods do.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 7, 2005)

A little off topic but.

@Reznor:  That's Dana Scully's badge on you sig!!!! :rofl

*is a big X Files fan*

stupid me. xD


----------



## furious styles (Dec 7, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> A little off topic but.
> 
> @Reznor:  That's Dana Scully's badge on you sig!!!! :rofl
> 
> ...



beat you to it. twice.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 7, 2005)

> beat you to it. twice.


 It's true ^_^


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 7, 2005)

hmm... nah-nah was banned, why?...


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 7, 2005)

nah nah requested the ban cos of exams. 


Where was I beated to it?!?! ing

I speak as an X Files fan girl! ing RAWR


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 7, 2005)

I ask that an smod or admin edit this line on the first page of this thread.

"12/2: Hef was chosen to fill MechaTC's spot in the Akatsuki."

Edit to:

"12/2: Hef was chosen to fill MechaTC's spot in the Akatsuki. hef is a good boy."


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 7, 2005)

o_________O


I knew it all along! Hef _*is*_ TOBI!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 7, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I ask that an smod or admin edit this line on the first page of this thread.
> 
> "12/2: Hef was chosen to fill MechaTC's spot in the Akatsuki."
> 
> ...


Any chance that it gets changed to "hef is a smexy boy"?


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 7, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Any chance that it gets changed to "hef is a smexy boy"?


WHEN DO YOU GO TO CHILE GOD DAMNIT


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2005)

> WHEN DO YOU GO TO CHILE GOD DAMNIT





> IN CHILE



Though I'm sure the first quote wasn't very serious.


----------



## Hef (Dec 7, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Any chance that it gets changed to "hef is a smexy boy"?


How would you know that?


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 7, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Any chance that it gets changed to "hef is a smexy boy"?



Nah, it should be changed to "hef is a smexy girl". 
I doubt it make much difference.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 7, 2005)

hef is a dude with a face.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2005)

Excuse me, people, but... What.  The.  Fuck.  Does smexy mean?  And why do we still use it as if it were trendy?  

That is all.


----------



## StoneWalker (Dec 7, 2005)

Because it sounds yummier? 
Because the 'm' looks like a butt?
Because the 'm' stands for 'martryn?'

..when in doubt ask meh/mizura T__T


----------



## Neenah (Dec 7, 2005)

LOL at the some of the section changes


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 8, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> LOL at the some of the section changes



"Gooba's Fight Club" is just badass.
I wonder who Konoha Sanitation gets named after?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 8, 2005)

Akatsuki just got prettier.  Note to aspirants re: modship chances: Kakashi fan = +32.5%


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 8, 2005)

OMG Rho is smod now! Loved her when I was a newb love her now. Congrats Rho-chan! *sex*


----------



## Hef (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah. Congrats Rho.  And Rho actually fills her spot quite well. One Kakashi fangirl left, another one came in and took his place.


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

Yay rhorho . Love since the yester days of the kakashi FC XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

Naota said:
			
		

> WHEN DO YOU GO TO CHILE GOD DAMNIT


I'm here now!!!  

AND MY CONGRATS GO TO RHO-CHAN FOR THE PROMOTION!!

Now we MUST say to her that Detroit does NOT suck!!
All kidding aside, she was one of my guesses when Chris was demo*t*ed.
Glad to see her as a S. Mod.


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats KKF!!!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

Yay for Rho!!! 

You guys really couldn't have made a better choice.


----------



## Neenah (Dec 8, 2005)

My fanart princess is a smoddie now!

RhoRho. . .<3


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 8, 2005)

Ack I'm late as usual.  Congrats KKF.  Crono smilie's happy too


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 8, 2005)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> o_________O
> 
> 
> I knew it all along! Hef _*is*_ TOBI!



*looks at username*

I am Tobi. 

Go Fangirl, its your birthday!  Great selection staff members!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats to you, Rho! I new you'd be a smod!1!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Congrats to you, Rho! I new you'd be a smod!1!


I know, Matt. I had a feeling you did you hacker


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 8, 2005)

<33333333333  So much love to everyone. You guys are so kind to me! I really luv ya all! You are such sweethearts!

Naru- ing Damn right Detroit rocks! <3 My Wings, Pistons, and Lions


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

Kakashi Fangirl said:
			
		

> <33333333333  So much love to everyone. You guys are so kind to me! I really luv ya all! You are such sweethearts!


Anytime, Rho-chan. If anyone deserved this promotion, it was you  


			
				Kakashi Fangirl said:
			
		

> Naru- ing Damn right Detroit rocks! <3 My Wings, Pistons, and Lions


I don't know about those Lions, though it IS the birth city of one Mr. Marshall Mathers  

*FIRE MILLEN!!​*


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

Barry Sanders was a god amongst shitty players. He alone is reason to be a fan of the Lions, retired or not.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 8, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Barry Sanders was a god amongst shitty players. He alone is reason to be a fan of the Lions, retired or not.



Well said indeed. Plus being from Detroit but not being a Lions fan would probably get me injured. People are very dedicated to their Detroit teams


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 8, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Barry Sanders was a god amongst shitty players. He alone is reason to be a fan of the Lions, retired or not.


You got a point there, Jay.
Our teams stink this year, but their former legendary players are reason enough not to abandon our teams: like the Miami Dolphins (Dan Marino), the Jets (Joe W. Namath), the Lions (Sanders), or the Saints (er...... Archie Manning).


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2005)

> Our teams stink this year,


My team has stunk every year going back to '92.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh wow, since I've been gone KK has resigned? 

So, did he say why he was leaving?


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 8, 2005)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Oh wow, since I've been gone KK has resigned?
> 
> So, did he say why he was leaving?



No idea. 

Rho is a smod!! 
Congratz!


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2005)

> Rho is a smod!!



She is?  Damn, that's cool.  This pleases me.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yea, that's right! 

Congrats KFG!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 8, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> She is?  Damn, that's cool.  This pleases me.


Do I please you, marty?

Hell, do I please anyone? :sad


----------



## mow (Dec 8, 2005)

Stop being emo and get back to modding the Konoha landfill!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not the poopy mod, I'm the moe's profile mod.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 9, 2005)

aww for kagakusha but yay for kakashi fangirl!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2005)

Hahaha, check out my post count. I'm such a badass.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm such a badass.



oh dear god...


----------



## Hef (Dec 9, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Hell, do I please anyone? :sad


No, and that's why your husband left! You hot and useless chunk of meat!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 9, 2005)

Who can please who, then??

Can I please you, heffie-hef??


----------



## jkingler (Dec 9, 2005)

I please people, whether they like it or not!


----------



## martryn (Dec 9, 2005)

> Do I please you, marty?



Yes, you are very pleasing.  You're the reason why I stopped having member FCs.  I think very highly of your opinion.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> No, and that's why your husband left! You hot and useless chunk of meat!


Why are you so evol? I just want to use my body to please as many people as possible. T_T



			
				marty said:
			
		

> Yes, you are very pleasing. You're the reason why I stopped having member FCs. I think very highly of your opinion.


Thanks martryn you're a real pal. I'm glad I'm pleasing to you.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 9, 2005)

Joko, you're one of my best friends. ^_^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm glad I bring you pleasure Matt! <333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 9, 2005)

I wish I could get pleasure from SaG, since he's a cool dude.  ;___;


----------



## Reznor (Dec 9, 2005)

> Joko, you're one of my best friends. ^_^


 But wouldn't having a Mangekyou Sharingan be just great,......

Just saying.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 9, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> But wouldn't having a Mangekyou Sharingan be just great,......
> 
> Just saying.



No, because....

*Spoiler*: _Gai-esque cornyness. Turn away now!!_ 



When Joko and I work together, we are more powerful than I would be alone with the MS. NARF! 




Besides, you don't want to die, either, do you? You know that you're another of my good friends here.

Edit: Where's Sasuke? Sasuke!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> But wouldn't having a Mangekyou Sharingan be just great,......
> 
> Just saying.



Reznor! 


*Spoiler*: __ 





For 72 hours you will only see my posts on this board!


----------



## Hef (Dec 9, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> For 72 hours you will only see my naked pictures on this board!


----------



## skmt999 (Dec 9, 2005)

Holy Flying Cows!!! I got lost! I actually had to double check the link at the top of the screen to make sure I hadn't gone into the Bath's Convo by accident! 

I please no one. People can see my stuff and go please themselves.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 9, 2005)

OMG, heffie-hef. What in the white hell did you do?? Is that all about one Miss Emma Frost??  


			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> I please no one. People can see my stuff and go please themselves.


Ain't that the truth, skmtie-chan


----------



## Hef (Dec 9, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> OMG, heffie-hef. What in the white hell did you do?? Is that all about one Miss Emma Frost??


... yes?   I thought that when I change my custom title + avatar, a part of her will always be linked to me recognized. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess that answers all questions.
Thanks, heffie-hef *I wish I could call you that, but I need your approval*


----------



## Hef (Dec 9, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I guess that answers all questions.
> Thanks, heffie-hef *I wish I could call you that, but I need your approval*


Yeah, you can call me that. ^___^

@ Tobi: XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 9, 2005)

Thankies  XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

>


Seattle down, I won't be picture whoring again anytime soon. I'm not a total whore.

Expect picture whoring very soon. <33


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 9, 2005)

When will we see a rainbow made of mod's colored usernames? XD I'm looking foward to it.
hef's looks so milky. XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 9, 2005)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> When will we see a rainbow made of mod's colored usernames? XD I'm looking foward to it.
> hef's looks so milky. XD



When will you get that lime green back?


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 9, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> When will you get that lime green back?



The day I hack this forum effectively.youcouldcountasnotsoon


----------



## skmt999 (Dec 9, 2005)

Funny, I didn't think piracy smelled like... oh. Wait. So *THAT's* why they're called "limeys"?! XD


----------



## jkingler (Dec 9, 2005)

I want a kingler-colored user name.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 9, 2005)

C'mon, Dyro-chan. Get the green. Brazil got it easy on the Draw, and you oughta wear verde (amarelha) for that


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh yes, I watched the draw live. Pelé got pretty f****** lucky on it, by the way. :rofl

Hmm, and no can do. Maybe I'll make Tobi wear the team shirt... >D


----------



## Meijin (Dec 9, 2005)

OMG! Serbia got so unlucky. They got to battle Holland, Argentina, and Ivory Coast. I call HAXATION!


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 9, 2005)

Reznor has accepted me as his brother.

Goooooooooold


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2005)

trendwhore!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 9, 2005)

Says the one who trendwhored off ItOMike.


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I've always been _Gold_ Knight.  So, eh.  XD


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2005)

Am?th?n said:
			
		

> Says the one who trendwhored off ItOMike.



bah, ask him about it. i was a judge long ago, when he was just ItachitheOmnipotent. 

@ goldy - fair nuff.


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats, Rho! 

Still only 8 smods though...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Congrats, Rho!
> 
> Still only 8 smods though...


hef is the ninth.

He's the ninth smod to please them all...


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2005)

I just looked at the forum leaders page, we still have 8.  Check if you don't believe me. 

EDIT: Oh, it's because hef is in that ''Emma fros group'' lol.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2005)

> EDIT: Oh, it's because hef is in that ''Emma fros group'' lol.


 That's weird.

I have my own usergroup too (that I share with GK and the Naruward bot) and I'm stilll listed as a smod.


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> That's weird.
> 
> I have my own usergroup too (that I share with GK and the Naruward bot) and I'm stilll listed as a smod.


Oh, I can fix that. Hef is going to be a double Smod! Black and white!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Oh, I can fix that. Hef is going to be a double Smod! Black and white!


Nice


----------



## Hef (Dec 10, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Oh, I can fix that. Hef is going to be a double Smod! Black and white!


Double penetration! Cool.


----------



## Blue (Dec 10, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Double penetration! Cool.



Triple.


----------



## Hef (Dec 10, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Triple.


Pfft, you have more orifices to penetrate.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Mod inside stuff sucks. You all killed the spam. T_T


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Mod inside stuff sucks. You all killed the spam. T_T



 I know! Why the heck doesn't Josip have his own user group anyway?!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Because I'm an idiot.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 10, 2005)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> Reznor has accepted me as his brother.
> 
> Goooooooooold


Well, well, well. I see Reznor has claimed another victim of the Midas' Touch.


			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Mod inside stuff sucks. You all killed the spam. T_T


Indeed, though heffie-hef awaits the double pen. soon. Shame you won't take part on that.  ;___;


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Because I'm an idiot.



You're a genius!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You're a genius!


Sorry that was just my self sarcastic reply. 

The serious reply why I don't and never will have my own usergroup.

I'll never be a mod. I'll never be legendary enough posting wise to warrent my own usergroup.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Sorry that was just my self sarcastic reply.
> 
> The serious reply why I don't and never will have my own usergroup.
> 
> I'll never be a mod. I'll never be legendary enough posting wise to warrent my own usergroup.



Aww...Who says you have to be a mod? Besides, I think you'd be an awesome mod. ^_^


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

s&g for mod!!!  He can be Boswell to Vash's Dr. Johnson.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

I could write an essay as to why you'd be an awesome mod, seriously. Although that would seem a bit weird/obsessive.


----------



## Hef (Dec 10, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I could *right* an essay as to why you'd be an awesome mod, seriously. Although that would seem a bit weird/obsessive.




Let's make thread called "sag for mod!" and post to show them how supportive we are. Maybe that way the mod team will recognize him and mod him!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Let's make thread called "sag for mod!" and post to show them how supportive we are. Maybe that way the mod team will recognize him and mod him!



I meant that typo. <_<


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

I hang out in this thread almost solely to say I support people for modship and thus destroy their chances.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Aww...Who says you have to be a mod? Besides, I think you'd be an awesome mod. ^_^


Well you have to either be a mod or be an uber high profile member to get your own group. 

Oh and if I ever was moderated I would fucking be the BEST mod EVER, but  people like me will never get modded over anything, just the way things are.

They don't take in attention-whore spammers.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

hef have you been reading the Emma Frost miniseries o_O

s&g I don't think the group thing has to do with who is high profile, it's more of a categorization / tagging thing, for instance, to change the color of somebody's name and give them smodly (akatsuki) powers.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> hef have you been reading the Emma Frost miniseries o_O
> 
> s&g I don't think the group thing has to do with who is high profile, it's more of a categorization / tagging thing, for instance, to change the color of somebody's name and give them smodly (akatsuki) powers.


Yes, groups are mostly used for staff related things, but very high profile people such as Sayo and Kira seem to have their own usergroups.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

That's so the color of their names can be changed, I think.

Now, if you wanted to give somebody Akatsuki powers, a black username, and a white username, you'd need three, hence hef's triple penetration.

Make sense? 

<-- forum detective


----------



## Hef (Dec 10, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> hef have you been reading the Emma Frost miniseries o_O


Yeah. I read it a few days ago.  And a few hours ago I read Astonishing X-men and now I'm going WHEEEE.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Makes sense.

NYBS FOR FORUM DETECTIVE USERGROUP!!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Makes sense.
> 
> NYBS FOR FORUM DETECIVE USERGROUP!!!



Josip for 'God' usergroup!


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

I promise to organize the manga cult soon :0


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Josip for 'God' usergroup!


*moves Matt to the banned usergroup* 

Am?thσn
Status: Banned.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, Nybs, you got the Emma Frost miniseries handy by any chance??


----------



## Procyon (Dec 10, 2005)

*Spoofs thread telling admins to suck balls for a totally creepy thread*


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Hey, Nybs, you got the Emma Frost miniseries handy by any chance??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks. I'll copy it to a CD, since, as you know, I'm not in New York right now.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

No problem.  Just try not to download a buncha stuff you're never going to read, I sorta pay for the bandwidth outta my own pocket


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> No problem.  Just try not to download a buncha stuff you're never going to read, I sorta pay for the bandwidth outta my own pocket


Doesn't anybody give you any form of donation? Isn't it expenisve to host this much stuff?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Doesn't anybody give you any form of donation? Isn't it expenisve to host this much stuff?



1) Nope
2) Yes


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> 1) Nope
> 2) Yes


Ok that just made you punkasfuck in my eyes.


----------



## Hef (Dec 10, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> 1) Nope
> 2) Yes


And you do it because...?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> And you do it because...?



Free comics for me, praise, general misguided need to "give back" to the "community," and because I can.

I didn't think it would cost so much when I set it up, I didn't do projections or anything, didn't think it would blow up like it has, but people love it too much for me to shut it down now.


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2005)

Nyb is so nice! 

*dls from server*


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

Jey, Nybs, where was that locates again?  Did it move?  And are the Firefly comics there?


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2005)

The Naruto dir is empty...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Jey, Nybs, where was that locates again?  Did it move?  And are the Firefly comics there?






			
				aman said:
			
		

> The Naruto dir is empty...


Could be because Naruto sucks...


----------



## sasuke_limays (Dec 11, 2005)

how to put picture in my signature


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

limays1990 said:
			
		

> how to put picture in my signature





			
				The Narutoforums FAQ said:
			
		

> *How do I add images to Posts or signatures?*
> 
> Using the forum code, you can put images into your posts using the IMG tags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> The Naruto dir is empty...



Sorry about that, it used to have all the issues, but someone deleted them all!


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome, Serinity is on there!  That better be the Firefly Serenity...


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Could be because Naruto sucks...


Maybe... Or could be because it's so good it had to be deleted because of too much bw use.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> 1) Nope
> 2) Yes



*IMPRESSIVE*


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Um, it's not like I'm not accepting donations, but nobody has stepped up. 

Anyway this thread is about forum leaders!  Manga Cult is here.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 11, 2005)

So this thread has been 85 pages of talking about Forum Leaders?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> So this thread has been 85 pages of talking about Forum Leaders?



Of spam.

All thought I can change the topic now, with an announcement.

*Shroomsday has been modded.*


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Hurray!  Let's spam everybody!

Shroomsday: Pleased to be including some of my delectable suggestions in your endlessly entertaining Naruto Game.  As a matter of fact, have some rep for the Naruto Game as well!  Hurray!


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, Nybs, why is the Serenity comic not working for me?  Fix it!


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

First of all, you're going to want to check the size of the comic on the FTP against the size on your HD.  If they don't match, dl it again.  If they do match, make sure that it's fully unzipped; CdDisplay &C can't read archives within archives.  Finally, make sure there is no problem with your computer.

If it seems like the file is too small and/or just doesn't work, report it in the manga cult thread, including which serenity comic it is, and I'm sure the person who uploaded it in the first place will fix it for you.

If you really want to go the extra mile, rename the file to "serenity xxx notworking" or somesuch.

Thank you for expressing interest in the manga / com1x cult, but in the future don't take that tone with me or I'll beat you to death.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Of spam.
> 
> All thought I can change the topic now, with an announcement.
> 
> *Shroomsday has been modded.*



Eh? Where'd that come from?

Nybarius your suggestions were good, a little too good. I'll have to space them out a bit.

And to stay on topic, I've got some theme song:

FORUM LEADERS YEAH YEAH FORUM LEEEEEEADERS! WOAH WOAH WOAH!

(work in progress)


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Eh? Where'd that come from?



Not even a fake "lol" or chuckle?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 11, 2005)

If I did it now, I'd just make things worst.

Don't worry McGiro, it's my problem and I'll deal with it.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh by the way, nobody should realize who KK's dupe is at first, it should just be like: "In another corner of NF, a newbie longed to be noticed."  Then he says something like, "I'm KK and I'm out and gay and fabulous.  You suck.  Please notice me?"  At which point KnK's shadow looms over him and he gets 'd for making a dupe.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, nobody should realize who KK's dupe is at first, it should just be like: "In another corner of NF, a newbie longed to be noticed."  Then he says something like, "I'm KK and I'm out and gay and fabulous.  You suck.  Please notice me?"  At which point KnK's shadow looms over him and he gets 'd for making a dupe.



I've had a KK dupe theory for a while now myself. :amazed


----------



## Hef (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I've had a KK dupe theory for a while now myself. :amazed


Interesting.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, tell us your theory already!

I'm dying to hear more about KK.  Where will that dynamic individual turn up next?!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

XD I saw this newbie account, and it got me thinking. Well, it didn't get me thinking THAT much, since I don't have much to say on things, or proof to back me up. But, I mean, can't you just picture KK reregistering under a new account, just to see if he could make it to the mod status all over again or something? Who knows. Okay, so I don't have the slightest clue. Just an idea.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> XD I saw this newbie account, and it got me thinking. Well, it didn't get me thinking THAT much, since I don't have much to say on things, or proof to back me up. But, I mean, can't you just picture KK reregistering under a new account, just to see if he could make it to the mod status all over again or something? Who knows. Okay, so I don't have the slightest clue. Just an idea.



I'm convinced.  However, if he's looking for the answer to the question "will I regain modship with a dupe account," I have an answer.  THE answer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



No.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Some answer, Nybs.  

Not to be off-topic, but does anyone know how to relieve major sunburn??  
There better not be a 2nd stage next January.

*Do NOT mention Aloe Vera, since it ain't doing the job.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Shay butter, aloe vera, and painkillers.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Shay butter, aloe vera, and painkillers.


I got 2 out of 3 so far.

I gotta get that butter!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

[Shinsen-Subs]_Blood+_09_[53151A02].avi
Link removed


----------



## Hef (Dec 11, 2005)

You need to scratch it, sprinkle some salt on it and swim in the sea.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

An interesting historical anecdote - KK was the last mod to be modded without the approval of the entire mod team. He was certainly not the first - me, occa, Mecha, Axass, Spectrum and others were all appointed by dictatorial admins. 

Had the approval process as it stands now existed back then, I might not have gotten my job - I was rather... uncouth at the time. That is to say, I had no idea people as intelligent as me existed in real life, and upon encountering them, there was a bit of strife. ^^''

Perhaps Nybarius and me have more in common then I'd admit readily.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> You need to scratch it, sprinkle some salt on it and swim in the sea.


That was my first guess, but I'll go to the beach on Tuesday, heffie-hef.

*ends off-topic convo before gets shot in the face*


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Perhaps Nybarius and me have more in common then I'd admit readily.



I've always admired your modesty.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> An interesting historical anecdote - KK was the last mod to be modded without the approval of the entire mod team. He was certainly not the first - me, occa, Mecha, Axass, Spectrum and others were all appointed by dictatorial admins.
> 
> Had the approval process as it stands now existed back then, I might not have gotten my job - I was rather... uncouth at the time. That is to say, I had no idea people as intelligent as me existed in real life, and upon encountering them, there was a bit of strife. ^^''
> 
> Perhaps Nybarius and me have more in common then I'd admit readily.



Hmm...That was interesting! I'd like more historical anecdotes of NF. 

Dictatoral admins, huh? I'm really glad Spectrum and Axass were modded too. They're awesome. People don't give them enough attention sometimes.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> An interesting historical anecdote - KK was the last mod to be modded without the approval of the entire mod team. He was certainly not the first - me, occa, Mecha, Axass, Spectrum and others were all appointed by dictatorial admins.
> 
> Had the approval process as it stands now existed back then, I might not have gotten my job - I was rather... uncouth at the time. That is to say, I had no idea people as intelligent as me existed in real life, and upon encountering them, there was a bit of strife. ^^''
> 
> Perhaps Nybarius and me have more in common then I'd admit readily.



A queastion and a semi theory I have is that the times are not that much diffrent now.

My theory is that if an highly profiled Admin such as yourself and extremly popular recommends someone for modship it is a very high chance that they will be modded.

True?


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> A queastion and a semi theory I have is that the times are not that much diffrent now.
> 
> My theory is that if an highly profiled Admin such as yourself and extremly popular recommends someone for modship it is a very high chance that they will be modded.
> 
> True?


False. The entire recommendation process was born when I recommended someone for Naruto Avenue mod without knowing what I was talking about.

I was attacked by every Avenue mod at the time, who I'm sure were all thinking, due to having just got rid of admins who did whatever they wanted, "OMG she's so dumb, she's going to mod this useless guy and we don't have any say in it! Let's make her feel like an ass for it!" Mel and Spec put it a little more civilly then that, but that's what they were thinking - all that even though I was honestly just making a suggestion. 

I did recommend Gooba and Hef, but they were shoo-ins anyway.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

He he he, so much about the mod-world has been revealed recently.

1) The approval process
2) Different user-groups
3) The different mod forums

I think I might post a guide to the Modz.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> The fun thing about KnK and Occa is that they both genuinely enjoy bickering with people, and both will tend to recognize mistakes in judgment after the fact.



We should make them mods or something.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> False. The entire recommendation process was born when I recommended someone for Naruto Avenue mod without knowing what I was talking about.
> 
> I was attacked by every Avenue mod at the time, who I'm sure were all thinking, due to having just got rid of admins who did whatever they wanted, "OMG she's so dumb, she's going to mod this useless guy and we don't have any say in it! Let's make her feel like an ass for it!" Mel and Spec put it a little more civilly then that, but that's what they were thinking - all that even though I was honestly just making a suggestion.
> 
> I did recommend Gooba and Hef, but they were shoo-ins anyway.



Well I did base that theory from my limited knowledge on how things work up there, but from the forum floor (my place) you always seemed to be the top dog so to say.

And yes, Hef being modderated was a pleasant surprise. I remember him from his newb days and he was always one of the intelligent posters in the Naruto section. A section that I avoid because of it's lack of "discussion" so to say.

Gooba I didn't even know much of back then. He was just a cool member in my eyes.


----------



## Hef (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> edit: in fact, the reason why i'm an advisor is that i have a special knack for pointing out the negative qualities in almost anyone.


Yeah. It's easy to see the negative qualities in someone, but it's not always easy to tell others what you see.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> Actually, the only thing more important for a mod than a strong will is the ability to admit when you're wrong, even when you can't see it, when the majority is against you.



I assumed as much -- I was being serious.  We really should make them mods!  (Ah, wait.)  People who lack the ability to self-correct are forever trapped with their present selves; no room to grow  (Dweck, 1989).

This of course is quite different from admitting you are wrong even when you can't see it.  For instance, in the Naruto Ave example, if KnK eventually bowed down to the superior N.Ave experience arrayed against her, then she "saw it," after a fashion.

Why do I nit-pick your posts?  Because I care, J. Fist.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> Exactly. You're so good at restating what I say as if you're contradicting me. ^_^



The contradiction lie between what is typed and what is meant; if I may be of some small service in bridging this gap, t'is my honor to do so.

Or, as Hermie posted:


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Letter to Editor re: My First Novel said:
			
		

> The problem rests between what is typed and your ability to understand it correctly.



(See above quote.)

Man with aphasia walks into a bar.  Says "Wife slept a doorknob nail?"  Bar-keep looks at him, puzzled, eventually replies "Uhm, you want a drink?"  Man with aphasia does want a drink, but punches bar-keep in the face, thinking, "He's got problems understanding me correctly!"


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

Yay, thanks for killing "my" thread with semi intellectual crap. :eyeroll

To bring it back on track somewhat, I have another question. Can or do advisors recommend people for modship as well?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried writing a comedy skit based around this concept but it fall apart because the character wouldn't be able to speak for himself :<


----------



## Hef (Dec 11, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> To bring it back on track somewhat, I have another question. Can or do advisors recommend people for modship as well?


Yes. They are called advisors for a reason.  Like Rez explained some time ago, advisors are just like moderators except they don't have a forum to mod.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist - Status: Banned
Reason: Ruining Josip's thread.

Nybarius - Status: Banned
Reason: See Forkshy's reason.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

So advisor = the coolness of mod with none of the responsibility?  Sign me up!


----------



## Hef (Dec 11, 2005)

^ We don't really promote people to the advisor usergroup. Unless they are totally mind-blowing like Mizura.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> ^ We don't really promote people to the advisor usergroup. Unless they are totally mind-blowing like Mizura.


...Who turned down modship twice.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

There are about nine people I'd choose for advisor / mod / whatever over me, and Miz is definitely on the list.  Yay!  Saved again.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

How many times did Forkshy turn down modship?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How many times did Forkshy turn down modship?



Every second that forkshy chooses not to assume his mantle of modship is another time he's turned down the throne.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

I always found the "Advisor" name lame. Couldn't you people call them something cooler?

Like "Seekers of Truth" or something else that sounds really fantasy like?

Btw who's on your list Nybs?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't know about you, Nybs, but forkshy could've been a great mod.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Btw who's on your list Nybs?



Everybody who consistently writes well-thought out posts in coherent English, performs moderation duties (helping newbs and other members, notes posts which need moderation, and so on, and so forth), and has a strong personality to add to the table (ie their own view on things, but willing to compromise) has my thumbs-up before me.  Also it helps if they're on all the time. I'd rather not get more specific since people might mistakenly come to the conclusion that this is a "who nybar likes" list and, obviously, I love all of you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool that I'm on your list Nybs. Thanks, you're such a sweetheart.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

The people demand forkshy for mod.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> nonono, thank you for your kind words, but i make a horrible mod.
> 
> I go offline for weeks at a time, I'm moody, I play favourites, and I don't care enough to ban members who actually are behaviour problems if I find them amusing.
> 
> and that's just for starters.



You say one of your talents is to look at the negative side of things like that. You're even doing it to yourself.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> The people demand forkshy for mod.


That reminded me of those old "demand [insert username] for [reason]" threads back in the day.
Even if it's his choice not to moderate, I don't know who'd better to mod than him.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 11, 2005)

KnK said:
			
		

> The entire recommendation process was born when I recommended someone for Naruto Avenue mod without knowing what I was talking about.
> 
> I was attacked by every Avenue mod at the time, who I'm sure were all thinking, due to having just got rid of admins who did whatever they wanted, "OMG she's so dumb, she's going to mod this useless guy and we don't have any say in it! Let's make her feel like an ass for it!" Mel and Spec put it a little more civilly then that, but that's what they were thinking - all that even though I was honestly just making a suggestion.


Because silence might make people assume agreement: I know that you tend to assume the worst of people, I've gotten used to it - but actually being "sure" that someone as amiable as Spec would think something like that makes me feel compelled to address this. I'm pretty sure Jules and I at least were thinking "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed", *not* "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed, oh and I'm also trying to imply you don't know what you're talking about and are dumb" <3

*huggles forks for being a little star*


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Everybody who consistently writes well-thought out posts in coherent English, performs moderation duties (helping newbs and other members, notes posts which need moderation, and so on, and so forth), and has a strong personality to add to the table (ie their own view on things, but willing to compromise) has my thumbs-up before me.  Also it helps if they're on all the time. I'd rather not get more specific since people might mistakenly come to the conclusion that this is a "who nybar likes" list and, obviously, I love all of you.



so basically, me ftw. lies you spek.


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2005)

> Everybody who consistently writes well-thought out posts in coherent English, performs moderation duties (helping newbs and other members, notes posts which need moderation, and so on, and so forth), and has a strong personality to add to the table (ie their own view on things, but willing to compromise) has my thumbs-up before me.


Yet I hear nothing good from anyone.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 11, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Yet I hear nothing good from anyone.


Hey I try.  It's just people started making fun of me for my long posts so I just started trying to make them shorter.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Hey I try.  It's just people started making fun of me for my long posts so I just started trying to make them shorter.



There's an excellent part in one of the Socratic dialogues of Plato where a very wordy sophist (let's call him ItO) keeps giving florid speeches, and Socrates says, "Why don't we try my method, wherein we just say what we mean in as few words as possible?"

ItO: "Okay."
Socrates "Blah blah blah blah insert question here?"
ItO: "Yes."
Socrates: "I see you are taking to my method!"
ItO: "Yes, I daresay my answers are very short!"


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

I like Mike's palimpsest posts. Chamcham, don't worry about what people say. Only please yourself, and don't conform to the will of weirdos who tried to make fun of you.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I like Mike's palimpsest posts.



I like his long posts as well, when they have a point beyond mere verbal effrontery.  They're not palimpsests, though; unless you're saying he plagiarizes regularly? o_O 

*The Nybarius Lesson of the Day:* learn what a sesquepedalian word means before using it on the internet.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> There's an excellent part in one of the Socratic dialogues of Plato where a very wordy sophist (let's call him ItO) keeps giving florid speeches, and Socrates says, "Why don't we try my method, wherein we just say what we mean in as few words as possible?"
> 
> ItO: "Okay."
> Socrates "Blah blah blah blah insert question here?"
> ...


Oh isn't that the republic?  I think.  No wait.  Ahhhh *head asplodes*
I can never place them weill since they are always similar in style.  :S


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Oh isn't that the republic?  I think.  No wait.  Ahhhh *head asplodes*
> I can never place them weill since they are always similar in style.  :S



I'm pretty sure it's The Gorgias.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

It seems you people tend to forget I'm only fifteen every once and a while. =/

Sometimes I wonder if I'm as stupid as I think I am, and you people tend to prove it every so often though, so thanks.  (I actually do mean this in a complimentary way. Yeah.) It's weird. I'd like to know everything. But I know that's something I'd never be able to do. So, I just wonder, "how close am I to knowing everything?". Very far. Therefore, I am ignorant. At school, people make me feel smart, just because I am smart for my school, and the class of '09 is especially ditzy. Then I end up wondering some more, and it causes something like that to snap me back to reality. I have no idea what I'm talking about anymore.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

I congratulate you for knowing / using the word "palimpsest" at age 15, it's a good word, even misused.

Around your age, I had pretty keen verbal abilities, but I often picked up the meaning of words through the context they were used in, and so used them incorrectly.  To correct this tendency, I started looking up words which I didn't know the meaning of whenever I came across them or remembered them -- typically I circle a word I don't know in a text I'm reading if no dictionary is handy so I can go back to it later.

Other good "p" words: peregrination, prestidigitation, pusillanimous, pulchritude.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2005)

this thread is positively (goes to thesaurus.com) cumdiddlery!


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah vocabulary is really, really, really -- good.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

See, I just looked all those up. The problem is that I'll forget them. :sad I tend to forget things alot for some reason.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> See, I just looked all those up. The problem is that I'll forget them. :sad I tend to forget things alot for some reason.



In that case I suggest mentally alphabetizing them, using them in a sentence, and then converting them into a series of images which connect the word with its meaning.

For instance: peregrination.  pere means father, so imagine your *father* *grinning* as he conquers every *nation* on earth (represented as, say, a buncha flags--it's better if the image is ridiculous or ecchi in some way, so it's easy to remember).  Then picture the same grinning pere wandering around!  Now alphebatize the word! You'll never forget it. 

(Also, make sure to concentrate intently on what it means in the first place.)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2005)

I myself am an idiot, not an intellectual like Nybs, Dani and forky. 

I sometimes feel bad because I lack motivation to learn things that I am not intrested in, but I to lazy to care to much.

Sorry if I forgot to put in a point here, but it's 3 am here and I feel a little strange (not horny).


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> In that case I suggest mentally alphabetizing them, using them in a sentence, and then converting them into a series of images which connect the word with its meaning.
> 
> For instance: peregrination.  pere means father, so imagine your *father* *grinning* as he conquers every *nation* on earth (represented as, say, a buncha flags--it's better if the image is ridiculous or ecchi in some way, so it's easy to remember).  Then picture the same grinning pere wandering around!  Now alphebatize the word! You'll never forget it.
> 
> (Also, make sure to concentrate intently on what it means in the first place.)



Awesome, it works!  Thanks, Nybar. 



			
				Joko said:
			
		

> I myself am an idiot, not an intellectual like Nybs, Dani and forky.
> 
> I sometimes feel bad because I lack motivation to learn things that I am not intrested in, but I to lazy to care to much.
> 
> Sorry if I forgot to put in a point here, but it's 3 am here and I feel a little strange (not horny).



Get some rest, man.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Because silence might make people assume agreement: I know that you tend to assume the worst of people, I've gotten used to it - but actually being "sure" that someone as amiable as Spec would think something like that makes me feel compelled to address this. I'm pretty sure Jules and I at least were thinking "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed", *not* "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed, oh and I'm also trying to imply you don't know what you're talking about and are dumb" <3
> 
> *huggles forks for being a little star*



Because silence might make people assume I don't love you almost unconditionally, I do.
I also tend to only assume the worst in people when I trust and love them. 

That said, "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed" is very euphemistic - you may not have been thinking me a dumbass, but you certainly weren't observing reality - that being, even then, I valued your opinions on the same level as my own and you needn't justification for them, nor put forth effort to defend them. 

Which was the point, really. Not that you and Julie suck. Which you totally do. <3

I understand your desire to explain yourself whenever possible, but the difference between "here is my opinion" and "Here is my opinion, and why you should accept it" is big.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Julie rocks!!1


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Because silence might make people assume I don't love you almost unconditionally, I do.
> I also tend to only assume the worst in people when I trust and love them.
> 
> That said, "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed" is very euphemistic - you may not have been thinking me a dumbass, but you certainly weren't observing reality - that being, even then, I valued your opinions on the same level as my own and you needn't justification for them, nor put forth effort to defend them.
> ...



Group hug?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, I think something awesome is going on in here, but I'm not really sure, so someone feel me in.  Are people dying or something?

Oh, and vocabulary is overrated.  The point of words is to convey meaning, but you can't do that if no one knows what you're saying.  So keep it simple.  The only words you need to know are the ones that are pertinent to a given situation, and chances are you already have those words in your arsenal.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wow, I think something awesome is going on in here, but I'm not really sure, so someone feel me in.  Are people dying or something?
> 
> Oh, and vocabulary is overrated.  The point of words is to convey meaning, but you can't do that if no one knows what you're saying.  So keep it simple.  The only words you need to know are the ones that are pertinent to a given situation, and chances are you already have those words in your arsenal.



People can communicate pretty well with grunts and hand-gestures (excluding sign-language), but that doesn't mean language isn't a development.  

Also, you don't need *any* math *whatsoever,* much less formal training in physics.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 11, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wow, I think something awesome is going on in here, but I'm not really sure, so someone feel me in.  Are people dying or something?
> 
> Oh, and vocabulary is overrated.  The point of words is to convey meaning, but you can't do that if no one knows what you're saying.  So keep it simple.  The only words you need to know are the ones that are pertinent to a given situation, and chances are you already have those words in your arsenal.


Pertinent?! *head asplodes* nah, but you are right.  I only use my expansive vocabulary when it matters....which is almost never so I guess I've learned all of those words for nothing :S.  I love talking to people who misuse words though.  That's rather fun.  Especially when they want to try and make you feel stupid .

Well anyways, as for all this talk about mistakes being made and being quick to choose (a few pages ago); people make mistakes and it's learning from then that makes you better at what you do, no need to worry about them after the fact as long as you know that you've become wiser from them.  I will say that it's always best to try and weigh both sides of someone's character (as in the good and bad qualities), since it's the best way to make sure that you're not missing out in a potentially good friend, or whatever the choice is supposed to be made on.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

THANK YOU!!! Geometry sucks. I'm glad I'm not the only person that realizes things like that. =X


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!! Geometry sucks. I'm glad I'm not the only person that realizes things like that. =X



I actually love math, and geometry in particular, but if pertinence is the standard marty is holding up for what one should learn, there you have it.  And he's an engineer or something lulz.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I actually love math, and geometry in particular, but if pertinence is the standard marty is holding up for what one should learn, there you have it.  And he's an engineer or something lulz.


I might not like math, I might do, but I do know you need it in order to take certain courses, like physics, engineering, or business admin.
Ironic that mart doesn't like it, yet he's taking an engineering course.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Right, you need math for math and math-related jobs which require math.  But I'm talking real life here, people.  Oh and my guess is that mart likes math but doesn't feel as confident in his verbal skills, although they are nice, and so he has adopted a philosophy which is flattering to him.  Sensible, but wrong. :<

Like forkshy, I agree in principle, however language can be used for entertainment as well as communication.  Joyce without a large lexicon?  That's like China without Rice, the Village without dykes, or the Bulls without Mike (and so on, and so forth).


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I actually love math, and geometry in particular, but if pertinence is the standard marty is holding up for what one should learn, there you have it.  And he's an engineer or something lulz.



Ahh, It's algebra for me. Algebra was much easier than geometry. I have trouble relating with the shapes, and lines, and the overall stupidity, like proving triangles congruent with SAS, SSS, AAS, SSA. Proving lines parallel. Oh, don't get me started.


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

> Also, you don't need any math whatsoever, much less formal training in physics.



What does that have to do with language?  Learning math is as hard as learning to speak a second or third language, but math is more universal.  



> Vocabulary is important in that it gives you the ability to communicate more precisely *with people who share the same sorts of specialized knowledge as you do*.



That's the hitch though.  It takes two to play that game.  It does me no good to use big words with people I meet on the street, as they'd be lost.  It's another pseudo application of Ockham's Razor: use the simplest words that clearly convey the information that needs to be transmitted.  No need to use the elaborate if its not needed, right?

EDIT:


> Ironic that mart doesn't like it, yet he's taking an engineering course.



When did I say I don't like math?  I'm a math minor.  I did say Cal III was hard, but that doesn't mean I didn't like it.  I have a special place in my heart for triple integrals.  Had to use some Cal III on my Optics test on Friday.  Quantum Optics and trying to find the probabiliity of something or other.  I can't remember what the problem was now.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ahh, It's algebra for me. Algebra was much easier than geometry. I have trouble relating with the shapes, and lines, and the overall stupidity, like proving triangles congruent with SAS, SSS, AAS, SSA. Proving lines parallel. Oh, don't get me started.



Just see to it that you don't make an ASS of yourself!  

Martyman: 1) Math is relevant because it's another thing which is desirable to know about but not needed in real life. 



			
				Marty said:
			
		

> That's the hitch though. It takes two to play that game. It does me no good to use big words with people I meet on the street, as they'd be lost. It's another pseudo application of Ockham's Razor: use the simplest words that clearly convey the information that needs to be transmitted. No need to use the elaborate if its not needed, right?



Right, if you're going to live in hick states the rest of your life you'll never need to speak educated-like.  But if you ever upgrade the level of your associates, or decide to delve deeply into literature, a low vocabulary will have you as nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Just see to it that you don't make an ASS of yourself!
> 
> (Reply to marty forthcoming...)



XD. I was bout to say what a pain in the ASS geometry is, but people always seem to read my mind. Oh well.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Right, you need math for math and math-related jobs which require math.  But I'm talking real life here, people.  Oh and my guess is that mart likes math but doesn't feel as confident in his verbal skills, although they are nice, and so he has adopted a philosophy which is flattering to him.  Sensible, but wrong. :<
> 
> Like forkshy, I agree in principle, however language can be used for entertainment as well as communication.  Joyce without a large lexicon?  That's like China without Rice, the Village without dykes, or the Bulls without Mike (and so on, and so forth).


I guess I just assumed mart didn't like math. My bad.
But all kidding aside, language is too important for communication. I know 5 languages (counting my choppy Portuguese and German), and I need 3 of them for my Int'l Business minor and hopefully my Journalism post-grad.

FYI, my nation was 5% shy of making World (or at least, South American) history tonite. But it'd have to wait one more month.


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

> Martyman: 1) Math is relevant because it's another thing which is desirable to know about but not needed in real life.



True, the common man doesn't need anything but the lowest levels of math, but knowing advanced math does help... if you know it.  Take home improvement.  Knowing trig will make building a deck or installing a flight of stairs really freakin' easy.  I say home improvement but in high school, when I was in drama, I used trig for set building.  

But math is needed in the world.  Without advanced math, we'd have no modern technology.  Our world would be vastly different without math.  Now if no one knew the meaning of the word plenary, tenebrous, or cordillera I don't see how the world would be worse off.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> True, the common man doesn't need anything but the lowest levels of math, but knowing advanced math does help... if you know it.  Take home improvement.  Knowing trig will make building a deck or installing a flight of stairs really freakin' easy.  I say home improvement but in high school, when I was in drama, I used trig for set building.



Not everybody is a faggy set designer like you trig-boy.



> But math is needed in the world.  Without advanced math, we'd have no modern technology.  Our world would be vastly different without math.  Now if no one knew the meaning of the word plenary, tenebrous, or cordillera I don't see how the world would be worse off.



All kidding aside, yes, math is needed in the world, and the the advantages conferred on the world by a rich vocabulary don't compare very well with those conferred by advanced math.  However, isn't this always the argument which sinks any support for The Arts?  Simply because something doesn't materially advance the world, it is held out as useless.

But words, with all their sundry denotations and connotations, patterns of meaning built through reading and re-reading through many different contexts, have the power to bridge two minds and, for a moment, make them one.  We fall in love through words, it is with words we sing, and write poetry and plays.  Can you *really *put a price on that?


----------



## RockLee (Dec 11, 2005)

Chamcham, you must learn to ignore them. If your long posts have something worth while to say, then type them.

 Better get back to college apps. *poof*


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

Of course you're right, Nybs.  It is by no coincidence that the early philosophers were mathematicians as well.  Vocabulary is truly important, and having an extensive vocabulary is the mark of a great man.  I'm just saying that you don't have to use big words to be smart or to convey meaning clearly.  In fact, sometimes it is better to talk plainly so you don't lose your audience.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Let's agree to --- *agree?!!?!??!?!
*
One thing that recommends knowing several languages is that it will help your logic.  Latin syntax, in particular, has been very influential in the development of logic.  And because of this I chose Latin, rather than Japanese, as a language to learn in college.  I am t3h crazed :<


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nyb, I practically grew up learning Latin, though I forgot about half of what I was taught.
Just asking, what's your position on Female World Leaders?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Just asking, what's your position on Female World Leaders?



On top, of course.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

:rofl  :rofl  :rofl  :rofl
So much for coherency. Then again, this convo has been a tad over coherent.
Thanks for the laughs, though, Nybs.

I guess I should've phrased the question as "what's your OPINION on World Female Leaders?"


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

> Latin syntax, in particular, has been very influential in the development of logic.



I took Latin in high school.  I need to practice it sometime before I get too rusty.  I dropped out of high school before I got to the third year course, so...


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 11, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> That said, "here's my suggestion based on what I've observed" is very euphemistic -


What I thought when I offered my recommendation was "here is my opinion (and I'd like to back up my opinion because I want it to be clear how I arrived at this opinion)". No euphemism intended 


> I understand your desire to explain yourself whenever possible, but the difference between "here is my opinion" and "Here is my opinion, and why you should accept it" is big.


See above for what I was actually thinking in place of "why you should accept it". Like I've mentioned on MSN, I just wanted to say my peace (what I really thought), changing your mind isn't the point. If you feel I was being deliberately euphemistic, or even think I'm simply lying, it's fine 


> you may not have been thinking me a dumbass,


And that's all I wanted to clarify in my post <3


> _but you certainly weren't observing reality - that being, even then, I valued your opinions on the same level as my own and you needn't justification for them, nor put forth effort to defend them._
> 
> Which was the point, really.


I think that if you reread your earlier post, you might find that that didn't come across as the point at all. It sounded more like "I made this suggestion which in hindsight wasn't all that good, and they were harsh to me about it - gee, that wasn't necessary" - just in stronger words. So I responded to clarify my sentiments ^^[/Aizen]

In case I haven't already made this clear enough - none of the explanations I supplied as reasons for my rec were intended with any comparison to the value of your opinion. Neither were they motivated out of worry that you didn't value my opinion. You basically misread the intent behind my effort to justify my opinions (and are still misreading, as of the post I've quoted), which brings me back to "I posted because I wanted to say what myself (and probably Jules) thought". I'm sorry if I'm starting to sound tediously repetitive at this point, but I thought I'd explain this as clearly as possible since you still seem to be tying my decision to some misperception of you.


> Not that you and Julie suck. Which you totally do. <3


I know I may be a tedious twit at times, but I can never fathom Jules being anything but good, absolutely lovely with one of the warmest hearts I've ever had the privilege of knowing  Another example while we're here: see how my praise of Jules could imply certain negative things, such as: "I am singing Jules' praises to indirectly illustrate what a small person you are in comparison"; "you are a poor judge of character for assuming bad things about Jules"; "I know Jules better than you do, you're just talking shit" - when what actually motivated that statement was "I just really love Jules and enjoy singing her praises, no negative implication intended what can I say I r her Sasuke-baka wife " And that's all I wanted to do in my previous post - to say "you thought this, well I thought this" - but you've brought up more assumptions I disagree with (see italicised bits quoted) so again, I'm telling you what I thought/think  

============
And STILL more off-topicness! 

For those concerned about their lack of vocabulary: ,  and so forth. And read voraciously, being cognizant of more words can't hurt - although I find that being consistently hippopotomonstrosesquipedalian merely makes one come across as a tediously supercilious person, which is precisely what I am presently elucidating by example.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

What just happened? o_O

Dealing with depressed people is hard, especially when they're intelligent, paranoid, and know a lot.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2005)

too good to pass up.


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

> What just happened? o_O



Fucking admin cat fight spilling out into the streets, that's what.  Where's the fucking popcorn?  Are you just going to take that, KnK?  I've got my money on OU.  She's a Genmanian, and we Genma fans kick more ass than everyone.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks more like a breakdown in communication than a fight from where I'm sitting.  Juicy lil' tidbits are nice, but shouldn't this be in the mod lounge?  I suggest y'all make up, coordinate strategy, then come back here and show a united face.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> too good to pass up.


Yeah, I saw what you did on your siggie.
So much for trying to bring up a point.  *sighs*
*though I'm OK with it, man. I do need to amuse myself in a way  XD*


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

And yes, naru-chacha, it's a shame Michelle Bachelet lost.  Sorry to hear that :<


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

> Looks more like a breakdown in communication than a fight from where I'm sitting.



Well way to egg 'em on, idiot.  There might be a fight if we stir the pot a little.  



> shouldn't this be in the mod lounge?



Seriously?  I mean, no need to show weakness to the common member.  You guys aren't exactly enstilling us with trust in your leadership abilities.  And now Spectrum is a bad person?  What mods are we supposed to trust?  Maybe we should all go to a forum that has less political intrigue within its ranks.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> And yes, naru-chacha, it's a shame Michelle Bachelet lost.  Sorry to hear that :<


WHOA!!!!!

Just how did you know her name?? (CNN too much?)

*FYI, there will be a runoff on January 15th.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> WHOA!!!!!
> 
> Just how did you know her name?? (CNN too much?)
> 
> *FYI, there will be a runoff on January 15th.



RSS, RSS, RSS :>


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

> Just how did you know her name??



I learned it from Wikipedia just now.  She's a liberal.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Then it's safe to say you all heard of Pinochet in some way or another.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> See above for what I was actually thinking in place of "why you should accept it". Like I've mentioned on MSN, I just wanted to say my peace (what I really thought), changing your mind isn't the point. If you feel I was being deliberately euphemistic, or even think I'm simply lying, it's fine


Of course changing my mind is the point. If not changing it, then at the very least making an impression - if you didn't care for what I thought you wouldn't be making this post at the moment. It's not always easy (or possible) to change the mind of someone who has deep confidence in their own conclusions based on logic (you) or common sense (me), but I think it kinda sucks if that effort isn't made. 



> I think that if you reread your earlier post, you might find that that didn't come across as the point at all. It sounded more like "I made this suggestion which in hindsight wasn't all that good, and they were harsh to me about it - gee, that wasn't necessary" - just in stronger words. So I responded to clarify my sentiments ^^[/Aizen]



Perhaps that wasn't how I came across, but taken in context - that I respect you and Julie above all others as mods - the point should have been clear - "I made this suggestion that was absolutely dysmal, and despite being overly genial and magnanimous people, even occa and Spec were put off."

And I'm tired, so re: rest of your post, ie. "You don't understand what I was saying, blah blah blah..."

Yeah I do. Stfu.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Then it's safe to say you all heard of Pinochet in some way or another.



I know enough to want to strangle him.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I know enough to want to strangle him.


If you wanna strangle him, just imagine how I feel.
My grandfather (mother's side) was a political prisoner, though thank God he survived. He was this close to being executed at Santiago's National Stadium.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> you're all stupid. they're just having a fight in a controlled environment. it's kind of a way to make sure no one loses it too much.



If that's the name of the game, perhaps a mud-wrestling arena might be a better choice?



			
				Naru Chacha said:
			
		

> If you wanna strangle him, just imagine how I feel.
> My grandfather (mother's side) was a political prisoner, though thank God he survived. He was this close to being executed at Santiago's National Stadium.



Whew -- I'm really glad to hear he got out alive!  There's so much horror and madness in the world.  I'm sincerely grateful that, at the moment, I have the liberty to idle away the time on NF with all of you. 

Grouphug now??!?!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 11, 2005)

Just cause you asked for it, Nybs. But we need everyone's approval of a group hug first.  ^^


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2005)

Pinochet.  I know him.  He's a neoliberal.  Or, as I like to call him, _The One._


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 11, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Fucking admin cat fight spilling out into the streets, that's what. Where's the fucking popcorn? Are you just going to take that, KnK? I've got my money on OU. She's a Genmanian, and we Genma fans kick more ass than everyone.


XD. Not a fight, but thanks, I guess XD


			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> Looks more like a breakdown in communication than a fight from where I'm sitting.


Yep, happens.


			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> Juicy lil' tidbits are nice, but shouldn't this be in the mod lounge? I suggest y'all make up, coordinate strategy, then come back here and show a united face.


I thought it would perhaps be interesting to demonstrate that #1 contrary to popular belief, mods don't put up a "united face", nor do they feel the need to share as similar opinions as possible; #2 (despite certain people painting this as a fight) we are capable of resolving differences civilly without flaming the fuck out of each other/being annoyingly condescending/generally immature ^__^


			
				martryn said:
			
		

> Seriously? I mean, no need to show weakness to the common member. You guys aren't exactly enstilling us with trust in your leadership abilities. And now Spectrum is a bad person? What mods are we supposed to trust? Maybe we should all go to a forum that has less political intrigue within its ranks.


Nice try, marty 



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> And I'm tired, so re: rest of your post, ie. "You don't understand what I was saying, blah blah blah..."
> 
> Yeah I do.


But you don't (not entirely at least), since ...


			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Of course changing my mind is the point. If not changing it, then at the very least making an impression - if you didn't care for what I thought you wouldn't be making this post at the moment.


Of course I'd like to make an impression - the impression that I'm concerned enough about your perception to clarify to _others_ that _"this was what I thought"_. I care about what _others_ (the members who have read your post) may think (otherwise I'd be conveying what I postedly previously via PM/MSN), I also naturally feel compelled to explain my "version" of things. So no, changing your mind is still not the point  


			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Perhaps that wasn't how I came across, but taken in context - that I respect you and Julie above all others as mods - the point should have been clear - "I made this suggestion that was absolutely dysmal, and despite being overly genial and magnanimous people, even occa and Spec were put off."


And I've already expressed that I wasn't "put off", even though you're free to continue to believe so. Although - I can't help but wonder - not "accepting" my explanation that my rec was independent of any disapproval of your soundness of judgment would logically mean you believe I am lying, because I'd already explained your perception of the situation was based on a mistaken (if I am telling the truth) assumption (sorry, it's the INTP in me being cheeky here) 


			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Stfu.


Ok


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 11, 2005)

occa, I'm an INTP as well.  Let's be internet buddies :<


----------



## Procyon (Dec 12, 2005)

We got haxed bad. :sad


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm back home. How I missed this place. T______T


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome home fag0rz.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 14, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Welcome home fag0rz.


Fuck you, Nybs. This is my house! <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

Wootwage! ^__^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 14, 2005)

While losing all my godly powers is bad, being back in this thread is worth it.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 14, 2005)

s&g said:
			
		

> While losing all my godly powers is bad, being back in this thread is worth it.



feh.............


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2005)

And I was almost an advisor, too. ing


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 14, 2005)

nice I got sig quoted before the forums went down.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

You know, that image is dumb. You guys were all online at the same time. Either it was part of the forum screw up that caused the illusion that you were the only one online, or you guys edited it. =/


----------



## jkingler (Dec 14, 2005)

I can neither confirm nor deny your haterism at this time, Matt.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

I could always confirm it for you. *Threatening gesture here*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 14, 2005)

When did Matt become so full of hate?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

X3 Sorry, I was posessed by Reznor for a second there.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 14, 2005)

my eyes burn from the x-s!!!!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 15, 2005)

Reznor =/= full of hate ;_;


----------



## martryn (Dec 15, 2005)

I was an advisor.  It felt good to have all VIP access but not having to worry about power abuse.  Kinda like a war journalist or something.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I was an advisor.  It felt good to have all VIP access but not having to worry about power abuse.  Kinda like a war journalist or something.



Damn, what a suck up.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I was an advisor.  It felt good to have all VIP access but not having to worry about power abuse.  Kinda like a war journalist or something.


That's the job for sports journalists, mart. Freeloading trips to any place in the world for Olympics coverage for example......

Glad to see the forums back, even though I'm no longer mod at the NF Camp, I'd take it anyways.
(Obrigado, Dyro-chan)  ^_^;


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

cheif, naru, seto, and s&g.

we were the greatest mod team ever.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> cheif, naru, seto, and s&g.
> 
> we were the greatest mod team ever.


Yeah, we ruled far more than these pretentious intellectual assholes.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Mario, what does Obrigado mean? I got a CD from the library by Yo-Yo Ma called "Obrigado Brazil". It was a good CD.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

whoops! almost forgot kageyoshi.

but yeah. >__>

i was the main man.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> whoops! almost forgot kageyoshi.
> 
> but yeah. >__>
> 
> i was the main man.


Bah, you were the quiet mod over there. I was the one who got shit done with my upfront policy that I call "Seig Heil!"


----------



## jkingler (Dec 15, 2005)

You might think you are hot shit with your "Seig Heil," but Lain Iwakura has NAZI GRAMMAR! I am just glad you guys didn't mod him. That would have given me a heart attack.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

I think I'm hot shit with my Hitler / Magneto sig.  :0


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You might think you are hot shit with your "Seig Heil," but Lain Iwakura has NAZI GRAMMAR! I am just glad you guys didn't mod him. That would have given me a heart attack.


I don't think I am "hot shit". I AM hot shit, as in newly crapped.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

Link removed


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2005)

We need more bleach based custom icons... those which are infront of the topic :< 
Ichigo and Rukia, atleast..


----------



## Hef (Dec 15, 2005)

S*ie*g heil, sweeties. :<


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Mario, what does Obrigado mean? I got a CD from the library by Yo-Yo Ma called "Obrigado Brazil". It was a good CD.


Obrigado means "Thanks" in Portuguese.

Another one of my many languages ^_^

And isn't "Sieg Heil" mean "Victory.... something-something?"


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> S*ie*g heil, sweeties. :<


Meh, German is my fifth language and I never bothered learning it.


----------



## Hef (Dec 15, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Meh, German is my fifth language and I never bothered learning it.


Well, it's my fourth one, and a few weeks ago I decided to pull the plug. No more German for me! Yaaaay.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Well, it's my fourth one, and a few weeks ago I decided to pull the plug. No more German for me! Yaaaay.


I barely passed it. I was very close to failing it, a strange thing in my case since I actually really worked on it. I guess my mind has had enough of languages.

I also suck in Spanish, I think it is mostly due to me not using it at all and not being exposed to it, since I had top grades in it. Now I barely remember it at all.

English was the easiest.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I barely passed it. I was very close to failing it, a strange thing in my case since I actually really worked on it. I guess my mind has had enough of languages.
> 
> I also suck in Spanish, I think it is mostly due to me not using it at all and not being exposed to it, since I had top grades in it. Now I barely remember it at all.
> 
> English was the easiest.



So you know Swedish, English, Spanish, German, and what else?


----------



## Hef (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> So you know Swedish, English, Spanish, German, and what else?


D: I fail. Finnish, English, Swedish and German. T________T


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

I double fail then. English, learning Italian.

Josip, where are you? I need a seratonin boost.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> So you know Swedish, English, Spanish, German, and what else?



In order they were learned.

Serbo-Croatian (native language of former Yugoslavia)
Swedish
English
Spanish 
German


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

My Italian stinks on wheat, Matt. Hell, I speak only 10 Italian words.

So, to recap, I know English, Bad English, Spanish, Bad Spanish, Portuguese, Japanese, Latin, and German (only at a 5th grade level, though ^^')

Damn, SaG, you even know to speak Serbo-Croatian? How about Slavic?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

So, Joko, you've been to Croatia, right? I remember you mentioning that the song Zagreb, which is mighty good I'll add, actually reminded you of the capital or something.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 15, 2005)

Ahhh, the black mountain.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Mario, I'll quiz you. What's my location mean?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> So, Joko, you've been to Croatia, right? I remember you mentioning that the song Zagreb, which is mighty good I'll add, actually reminded you of the capital or something.



Lol.

I am from former Yugoslavia, or more precisly Bosnia in a small town 50 km from Sarajevo, but I've been all over the place. So yeah I lived in Zagreb for a while, and I was down in Zagreb and Split the whole summer two years ago.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Hey Mario, I'll quiz you. What's my location mean?


hold that thought


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

You sound like you've had an exciting life, Josip *_* 

*Glomps*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

Branford???


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You sound like you've had an exciting life, Josip *_*
> 
> *Glomps*



Meh, not really. I'm a full time computer nerd loser/genius. But sometimes people/world drags me into doing stuff.

Right now though I'm living an extremly boring life of alot of school work and little fun. That's why it's good to have NF, so that I can harass you people, when I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Close Mario, black whole. 

Edit: Hole, minus the W...I hope! *Checks* o_0


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

My first guess was *Break Whore*  ^_^


----------



## Hef (Dec 15, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> My first guess was *Break Whore*  ^_^


At first I read "Black Whore". O_________O

Oh well. Off to sleep.  Have fun doing nothing, saggie. *insert glomp here*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

I know, I saw that. The romanji is burakkuhooru.

Hef, you're lurking. I really do love it how the mods spam here as much as us members. It's hilarious. ^________________^ Edit: Night Hefster. *Puts squirmy animal back in its cage for bed*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Joko, do you feel better today? ;_;


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Oh well. Off to sleep.  Have fun doing nothing, saggie. *insert glomp here*



*tucks in* <333

*Matt:* Yeah, I've been healthy since yesterday really, but I was tired yesterday and felt generally drained and pissed, at least until NF came back.

Oh and enought about me, it a long boring story anyways. Tell me something random about yourself.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 15, 2005)

Buenas noches, heffie-hef  ^_^

I guess I need more studying time, Matt.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Random, about me...

Well, current or past? I'll just do something in both tenses.

Present: I am failing geometry and gym. My concert is tomorrow. Pray that we get lots of ice so that it's moved to the snow date.

Past: I once had an allergic reaction to some weird flavored Dr. Pepper.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Present: I am failing geometry and gym. My concert is tomorrow. Pray that we get lots of ice so that it's moved to the snow date.


Tell about this concert.

Edit*

Shit, it's late. Have to go, bai bai Matt. *ruffle*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 15, 2005)

Night, Josip! 

Concert...Jazz and Band. I play a few instruments.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Me!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

Why, NM? XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Concert...Jazz and Band. I play a few instruments.


Cool. I only play guitar, though "play" might be the wrong term, since I mostly make noise with it.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm nervous about jazz though. I have to improvise a solo. : wtf here.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'm nervous about jazz though. I have to improvise a solo. : wtf here.


Which instrument will you be playing.

And remember to relax and also remember that you can pretty much get away with anything as long as you do it in beat/tempo. It's not all important to get all the notes right, as long as it looks like you are doing things intentionally.

Many people complimented me for my solo at our school show, but all I was really doing was an improv anti-solo.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 16, 2005)

I have perfect pitch (hence my singing sounds awful to me :<), good rhythm, and some of the fittest fingers in the world (see: ) -- I think I'm gonna get my g/f to teach me piano.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

My pitch is kind of sucky, but I always found it overrated. My best friend Mike and former band mate has perfect pitch, yet I always came up with better stuff than he and mostly due to me focusing on the structure of how things sound and not if they are completely in tune.

Then again I am very creative as a person. But I must say that my singing blows due to my lack of very good pitch.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 16, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Why, NM? XD


I like a Girl who likes a Guy who i Wanna Ask out the Girl but i can't.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 16, 2005)

My relative pitch is also quite good.  I have a friend who went to Julliad, and he taught me a lot of stuff :0  I can usually predict which chords are coming, yare yare.  My girlfriend has actually been bugging me to learn a musical instrument for a while.  (I was never allowed to as a kid 'cause my sister felt threatened.)


----------



## Hef (Dec 16, 2005)

I always wanted to learn how to play the piano. Or violin. :< That's one of the reasons I don't really like my parents. They should've forced me to take piano lessons when I was a little kid or something. >


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 16, 2005)

Copinator got banned!!11... what for?


----------



## Hef (Dec 16, 2005)

Request     .


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2005)

I never..."got" requesting bans.


----------



## Hef (Dec 16, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I never..."got" requesting bans.


Some people want to see the court and request bans because of that. Although when they do that, they're in for a little surprise.

Most of the requests are because of school / RL stuff. Yeah. They're too addicted to NF; bans are their only hope. XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2005)

> Some people want to see the court and request bans because of that.


I'm requesting a ban. 


> Although when they do that, they're in for a little surprise.


Oh nevermind, I hate suprises.

edit: oh yeah, the nightmare where I got banned. Really funny and proved that I'd been listening to "The Trial" too much seeing as to how there was a thread made for my trial where I was ridiculed and called stupid.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Some people want to see the court and request bans because of that. Although when they do that, they're in for a little surprise.



The surprise = you are only able to see your own thread and none of the others. 

Another way to give the staff more power in containing you, effectively resulting in you not being able to refrence if a mod has a history of abuse in the court when he is confronting you.

Yes, generally this means, that if you get banned. You will most likely be fucked over by multiple staff members that have the edge over you, due to limiting your access to information that might be relevant.

Yes, I happend to be pessimistic today...


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 16, 2005)

hmmm... I see...

hey mods, I can request for ban me for 3 days... ok? I want to busy too...


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2005)

> The surprise = you are only able to see your own thread and none of the others.
> 
> Another way to give the staff more power in containing you, effectively resulting in you not being able to refrence if a mod has a history of abuse in the court when he is confronting you.
> 
> Yes, generally this means, that if you get banned. You will most likely be fucked over by multiple staff members that have the edge over you, due to limiting your access to information that might be relevant.


Time to put some more distance between me and the mods! [insert "nuts"]


----------



## Hef (Dec 16, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> hmmm... I see...
> 
> hey mods, I can request for ban me for 3 days... ok? I want to busy too...


Three days? Ok. Will do. :>



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Another way to give the staff more power in containing you, effectively resulting in you not being able to refrence if a mod has a history of abuse in the court when he is confronting you.
> 
> Yes, generally this means, that if you get banned. You will most likely be fucked over by multiple staff members that have the edge over you, due to limiting your access to information that might be relevant.
> 
> Yes, I happend to be pessimistic today...


Dear god.  Have you lost all faith in us? ;_____;


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2005)

> Dear god.  Have you lost all faith in us? ;_____;


He's not lying is he?


----------



## Hef (Dec 16, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> He's not lying is he?


He's delusional. >


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

Woah. I did a successful solo. Excellent. ^_^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Dear god.  Have you lost all faith in us? ;_____;



Heh, I never had any faith in you to begin with. As a staff I do not trust you, but some of you I do trust, as individuals, but as a group, fuck no.

Most of you I am neutral towards, but not exacly trusting.

Feel assured though that you are among the ones I have faith in.



			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Woah. I did a successful solo. Excellent. ^_^



Congrats! *glompage*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks! I'm just glad it's over with. So, how're you guys?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm just glad it's over with. So, how're you guys?


I'm tired as hell and fucking paranoid. How's Matt?


----------



## Hef (Dec 16, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm tired as hell and fucking paranoid. How's Matt?


Go to sleep.  At least that's what I'd do. And that's what I'll do. ^___^

Night people. O:


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

Night, Hef. Why are you paranoid though, Josip?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2005)

Night, heffy. <3



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Night, Hef. Why are you paranoid though, Josip?



Had a bad day. Usually my paranoia starts with my own insecurities. 

This time it began with me doubting if I could handle this much schoolwork for another couple of years, because I already feel burnt out.

This feeling made me doubt myself, and soon was followed by me doubting everyone in my surroundings, my friends. I started wondering how much I really trust them and how honest they really are with me.

This seems to have followed me online, since I'm sitting here wondering what you people really think of me, and how honest some of you really are with your affection of me.

In short; I'm emo.

Good night, I'm off any minute now.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 16, 2005)

Night Josip! Nothing wrong with being emo; those are honest thoughts. If it consoles you any, I think you're a great guy, and you're an awesome friend of mine. I love you appreciation of musics, and all that. Good luck with your school work. I feel like that too, and I've got another 8+ years to go. =/ Right now, I might want to do something with pilology.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been emo, and trust me, man, it ain't worth it.
We all got the same problems, and if it's any consolation, you're a good guy; don't anyone ever tell you different.

Feel better, OK? And good night, SaG (any chance I could call you by your real name?)


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 17, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I've been emo, and trust me, man, it ain't worth it.
> We all got the same problems, and if it's any consolation, you're a good guy; don't anyone ever tell you different.
> 
> Feel better, OK? And good night, SaG (any chance I could call you by your real name?)


You've been emo? Like...emo like Joko/I am/was?

Or just "ZOMG ICAN'TGET SEX" emo?

THere's a difference. :s


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 17, 2005)

Point very well taken, Zach!

*goes to sleep*


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

> Another way to give the staff more power in containing you, effectively resulting in you not being able to refrence if a mod has a history of abuse in the court when he is confronting you.
> 
> Yes, generally this means, that if you get banned. You will most likely be fucked over by multiple staff members that have the edge over you, due to limiting your access to information that might be relevant.


 Lol. It's nothing like that, especially ove the last few months.

Nowadays, being ass in court = big trouble for mod. In some cases, that mod gets to join the prisoner in time-out.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you all for the concern, but I'll be allright. I had a good night/days sleep and now I'm feeling normal again.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Lol. It's nothing like that, especially ove the last few months.
> 
> Nowadays, being ass in court = big trouble for mod. In some cases, that mod gets to join the prisoner in time-out.



That little message was writen when I was focusing on the negative of things. So just to satisfy you I will rewrite this.


The surprise = you are only able to see your own thread and none of the others.

Generally a good initiative to keep the court on-goings private and away from prying eyes. Many people request bans (me) so that they can read other peoples threads, this is not a good thing since it can lead to bias, towards the banned members.

Members who get banned often feel angry and in their anger act like "tards", if their tardness became public knowledge they might become public ridicule of the boards.

The staff contains this by enforcing this new rule, a rule that keeps the banned member's business with the staff private. A rule that guards the integrity of the banned member to a higher degree than before.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> Although I agree with most of what people say about banned users I'd like to point out that it's actually rather hard to get yourself banned on this forum. Reznor's DuckTales Convo Thread is just about the only thread in the court that's seen any action at all since a few days before the crash.
> 
> This said, the people who do manage to get themselves banned for any lengthy period of time are usually the type of people who have ignored various warnings, hurled insults, and been generally unbearable in many respects.
> 
> ...



While the "pwnage" has been mostly exterminated and the staff seems to have taken a more reasonable policy in trying to fix the situation. Instead of just ridiculating/flamebaiting a banned member into a perm. It used to be pretty bad when I was a newbie, I remember the public Vash ridicule.

There is still one main problem I have with the court and that is the way banned users are dealt with. I dislike that every time a banned user has to meet multiple staff members alone. Who then adress his grivience. A better system in my opinion would be to select one staff member per banned user, to adress him/her individually.

From my own point of view, if I got banned I would no really like to meet a group of people that adressed me, while I was alone there. I would feel more relaxed and comfortable if I got to talk to one staff member, and he/she would handle my situation.

Not sure if it's really doable though.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

> While the "pwnage" has been mostly exterminated and the staff seems to have taken a more reasonable policy in trying to fix the situation. Instead of just ridiculating/flamebaiting a banned member into a perm. It used to be pretty bad when I was a newbie, I remember the public Vash ridicule.
> 
> There is still one main problem I have with the court and that is the way banned users are dealt with. I dislike that every time a banned user has to meet multiple staff members alone. Who then adress his grivience. A better system in my opinion would be to select one staff member per banned user, to adress him/her individually.
> 
> ...


 If they are turning into a you against me situation, that's a different problem.

On the other hand, if every mod is eager to have his shot at the banned member, then that's a problem too. Fortunately, we try to prevent that. Unfortunately, it still happens occasionally.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

Jehova's Fist said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how hard it is to get two random users online at the same time to have a discussion?


Yeah, like I mentioned it, it is not really doable or if it is it would most likely be to difficult.



> Part of convincing someone to rejoin the community in a productive way is getting that user to admit they've broken a rule. You'd be surpised how hard some people will hold onto the idea that they didn't break the rule or that they were justified in doing so?



I agree, but I also question if they are not holding onto their "flawed" views, only because they feel threteaned by the majority of the mod team? I have often observed that the mods do corner the user, don't know if they do it intentionally, but like Rez says below me, it happens.

Just a thought in any case.



> The "mod team" is structured like a team. That means that the team usually sticks to the decisions of another team member. When someone makes the wrong pass in a soccer game do you stop playing to tell him what he should have done?
> 
> On the other hand, you don't want people getting too rough because that ruins the game for everyone. The admins regulate disagreements between members.
> 
> ...


I know the need for team based modship, since the mods are really the out numbered ones here.

But my notion is still somewhat valid, you say the admins hold back abuse. That doesn't say anything to me, since Dani and Mel are the only ones out of that group (Admins) that I trust to remain cool and have the higher well being of the boards in mind when dealing with problems, be it court or forums.

I consider NN to be a large part of many abusive problems on this board, he seems to be somewhat unstable and I often see him being very abusive or encouraging of abuse between members (aka flames). In the court I often found him to be insulting towards members.

But in the end you're right. The  risk of one mod per banned member, and that people would be reciving diffrent treatments, is to big of a problem to be ignored. 

So since I can't come up with a better system,  I'll leave it at that.

_My vocabulary seems to be betraying me tonight. :/_




			
				NC said:
			
		

> Feel better, OK? And good night, SaG (any chance I could call you by your real name?)



Forgot to answer this one. Feel free to call me "Josip" if you want. Hell, it's in my profile and therefore usable by anyone.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 17, 2005)

Want a better system?  Set up a brief but comprehensive set of rules which is applied consistently.  Make a thread somewhere called "The Ban List," in which you give notification each time a member is banned, and cite the reason why, with reference to the rule-set.  Finally, do away with the courts entirely.  Provide people who have been banned one PM to a mod to dispute the charges against them, with reference to the rules, and if they fail to refute them, consider them confuted.

An even better system?  No mods, do everything /. style.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

> But my notion is still somewhat valid, you say the admins hold back abuse. That doesn't say anything to me, since Dani and Mel are the only ones out of that group (Admins) that I trust to remain cool and have the higher well being of the boards in mind when dealing with problems, be it court or forums.


 I think your are assuming that heirarchy is more involved than it actually is.

Authority isn't dependant on rank, rather it just correlates with rank. 

Admins are the only ones with the power to do anything directly to abusive mods, but not the only ones that can object. 
Also, admins can't really just act autonomously and against the majority concensus.



			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> Want a better system?  Set up a brief but comprehensive set of rules which is applied consistently.  Make a thread somewhere called "The Ban List," in which you give notification each time a member is banned, and cite the reason why, with reference to the rule-set.  Finally, do away with the courts entirely.  Provide people who have been banned one PM to a mod to dispute the charges against them, with reference to the rules, and if they fail to refute them, consider them confuted.


 One PM is only enough to explain your self if you are one of those "every post of mine is an essay" people.

I like short responses that actually respond to each other, rather than long, ridiculously verbose reponses. And no single non-essay PM is going to adequately explain ones case.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm not so attached to that part of the system, Rez.  What do you think about the others ideas, though:  

1) putting up a ban notification thread so people don't make "why is so and so bannED?!" threads

2) getting rid of the courts.

--

I would argue that the only reason to have the courts is to socially humiliate banned users.  It's for kicks and for revenge.  And I have no problem with that, banned people mostly deserve it for being asses.  But it has little utility along anything other than sadistic lines.  Useless for the people who just went wrong a bit and got banned: they get the message simply by being banned and told why.  Useless for the truly bad seeds: it just makes them want revenge.  And indeed even useless for those who just don't care--look at Maho's thread in the court.

--

I mean, most bans are a day, or a week, or two weeks, right?  If you can't refute why you were banned in a SHORT message (ie provide evidence that shows you did not in fact break the rules), why not just wait it out?  It's not THAT long to be off some forum, even NF.  

If you're perma-banned, it's unlikely you'll get (or deserve) a hearing, anyway.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I think your are assuming that heirarchy is more involved than it actually is.
> 
> Authority isn't dependant on rank, rather it just correlates with rank.
> 
> ...


I know that, as was proven with the NN change name incident a month back (I think). It was the unity of the mod team that finally got him to back down and admit that he was at fault.

But I was adressing this.



			
				forky said:
			
		

> On the other hand, you don't want people getting too rough because that ruins the game for everyone. The admins regulate disagreements between members.



How can the admins regulate anything when one of them is often the "rough" one? That was kind of my question. But I guess that isn't really a big problem as long as the mod team continues to speak up against abuse as they have done in the past.

It was not an important part of the rant.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 17, 2005)

By the way, getting a member to admit they broke a rule doesn't mean you've gotten them to accept it or care.  It's easy enough to be placatory, lie, and hold a grudge.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 17, 2005)

wow, this thread is actually making itself somewhat useful?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

Nybarius: The thing is bans are very often overturned. The way they act in courts is a great indication as to how they will act outside the courts and wheter or not their ban should be shortened.

They are also a great indication of guilt XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2005)

Judge said:
			
		

> wow, this thread is actually making itself somewhat useful?



Yeah, well sometimes the "spam" becomes somewhat intelligent. Right now this thread is what I wish the Complaints Department could be like.

An open civil debate.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Nybarius: The thing is bans are very often overturned. The way they act in courts is a great indication as to how they will act outside the courts and wheter or not their ban should be shortened.
> 
> They are also a great indication of guilt XD



I don't know how much I agree with this, in most cases it's true that court behaviour can be a good indication of board behaviour.

But then again, I remember when Vash gave me a day ban as a joke without my knowledge. I got extremly mad and was writing a huge essay flaming the staff, when Dani unbanned me five minutes later.

I don't think I need to mention that I am a very friendly member most of the time, do I? 

Anger, can make smart people act unreasonably and that's why I at least think (and the staff seems to agree with me) that it's important to keep the court as "pwn" free as possible. Edging people is not a good thing.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2005)

^Well that's why we stopped joke bans. XD


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 17, 2005)

The Courts still have a witch-trial feel.  Let's say you ban someone unjustly, and their personality inclines them to rail against the person who did it, but they don't think to produce much evidence--or express themselves poorly--then, most likely, you'd further continue the ban.  I believe forkshy created a much-lauded thread mocking people who might fit this mold precisely, for all the lot of you know.  

The Court cannot be justified as simply a means for unjustly banned members to prove their innocence; there are other methods available for that.  It is however a place where mods and admins can revel in their slender online superiority while punishing the exiled.  "Man hands on misery to man," indeed.

The very structure of the place all but ensures abuse will take place there.  Perhaps the mods and admins are the most upright among us--what of it?  Stanley Milgram proved that in a prison environment, even the most normal of people become corrupt.  The Court system, rather than attempting to minimize this tendency, encourages it.

And let me once again state: _bravo._  Mods and admins do a lot of work for just about nothing, and should get a chance to vent some steam through the oldest and surest narcotic available to man: the abuse of power.  The cathartic sadism of group denunciation.  If you're unable to one-up others through other methods--superiority in debate, releasing the RAW, hilarious hijinks, and the like--or such methods can't fill your narcissistic supply quotient, why not use the mod/admin powers you've been granted to get some kicks? 

Dress your fix up however you like; call it Court, or, more aptly, torture chamber.  It doesn't alter what it is.  This is, after all, the internet.  It's not that important: and, indeed, most of the suffering deserve it.

But there will always be exceptions.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 17, 2005)

While the Courts will make little positive difference, posting there is not obligatory and the majority who go there aren't a large concern for the rest of the Forum. For the most part though I do agree that it's more of an exclusive playground for the Staff. No one's made to play the game forcibly so it's really up to the Staff whether they want it.

I never found banning all that pleasant to do. It was just protection and neccessary. Once it was done, I was happy enough for it to be finished with. Every now and again there was some satisfaction in antagonising someone who was unneccessarily malicious.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've never been joke-banned, but I did find my experience during a voluntary banning interesting.  I understand that things are even harsher now, but just that sterile feel to the Court was a little intimidating...not to mention KK's current avy at that time giving me the creeps.

Oh, and for those of you with your PS-ed *single user siggies*, I rate this on a much larger forum.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 18, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> wow, this thread is actually making itself somewhat useful?


let's make sure it doesn't. . 


_I'_M *GO*I_*N*_*G* N_*O*_W,* C*U _PE_*O*P_LE_ *<*3_3_3 L_U*V*_ Y0R lawl  ya rl_y_ an_d *s*t_u_f*f*_ . . .


----------



## Procyon (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm bored.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 18, 2005)

I am back from my eternal Slumber.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> let's make sure it doesn't. .
> 
> 
> _I'_M *GO*I_*N*_*G* N_*O*_W,* C*U _PE_*O*P_LE_ *<*3_3_3 L_U*V*_ Y0R lawl  ya rl_y_ an_d *s*t_u_f*f*_ . . .


Is that a coded message?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Is that a coded message?


If you re-arrange the letters it says, "Josip, take me now!".


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought it said "SECKS ME VASH"


----------



## Reznor (Dec 19, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I thought it said "SECKS ME VASH"


It has no "H"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 19, 2005)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> _I'_M *GO*I_*N*_*G* N_*O*_W,* C*U _PE_*O*P_LE_ *<*3_3_3 L_U*V*_ Y0R lawl  ya rl_y_ an_d *s*t_u_f*f*_ . . .


At least it ain't Morse Code.

Still, I'm puzzled as hell.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 19, 2005)

There is no code, it is as simple as that.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 19, 2005)

It's all been a dream? Wow, I thought I had A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Gooba said:
			
		

> There is no code, it is as simple as that.



And I thought that I was the dumb one for thinking that.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 19, 2005)

I think I'm going to do karaoke on my birthday.  Turning 21 on Jan 2nd.  Anyone want to go?


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

Nyb, you hold an uncanny resemblance to Tom Waits mate.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Nyb, you hold an uncanny resemblance to Tom Waits mate.



Hehe, thanks for saying so, but I don't see it.  Although I am a rain dog, too.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Nyby! You have to put back "Stop! Nybar time!" That rocked!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 19, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to do karaoke on my birthday.  Turning 21 on Jan 2nd.  Anyone want to go?


First of all, if only you'd be born a day before, twice the party.
Second, it's on a Monday, then again, it's the semester/winter break part of the calendar.
Third of all, where the party at??


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 19, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> First of all, if only you'd be born a day before, twice the party.
> Second, it's on a Monday, then again, it's the semester/winter break part of the calendar.
> Third of all, where the party at??



I am researching locationz.  The idea is to bring a big crew, get drunk and irie, and sing our hearts out in plush surroundings and have some fly Jap honies like, 

"ooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo Nybariussssssssssssss"


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Hehe, thanks for saying so, but I don't see it.  Although I am a rain dog, too.



It's the whole tilted cig, unshaved beard and preceptive yet hazy glance. I'd totally hit that .


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> It's the whole tilted cig, unshaved beard and preceptive yet hazy glance. I'd totally hit that .



 You have made me so happy.

Have a random image:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Do you guys think that a Forum Leaders Thread FC would take off?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2005)

No. But as I just learned from Moe...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Do you guys think that a Forum Leaders Thread FC would take off?



I was thinking the same thing, but the idea of a spam thread about a spam thread seemed a bit off. o_0


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, you're right, Matt. We'll just convo and spam here until someone bans us.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Well then, how are you today Josip?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2005)

BANkai! Senzo Sunshin Todai!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well then, how are you today Josip?


Woke up mega early, had a test in school, scored 90% with my elite intellectual skills that I refuse to achnowledge.

Came home went to bed and sleept all the daylight away. Woke up and been chilling and slacking, poking around NF and watching Prison Break.

Now I can't sleep.

How are you, Matt?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmm...School. Nothing to report. Gym sucks. English midterm tomorrow. I'm in a pretty uneasy mood, and I dunno why.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Hmm...School. Nothing to report. Gym sucks. English midterm tomorrow. I'm in a pretty uneasy mood, and I dunno why.


Tell me about it, I hate gym. I'm lucky I don't have to do crap like that anymore.

Hell, I'm glad I don't have English anymore as well. I never did my homework and the teacher hated me for my "negative attitude". Bastard only have me B+.

I guess your stressed out, therefore your unease. Just chill Matt, the golden rule that I have learned in life is; the game isn't over until your dead.


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I guess your stressed out, therefore your unease. Just chill Matt, the golden rule that I have learned in life is; the game isn't over until your dead.



Or till the Mortal Kombat screen says " Game Over", which everr comes first.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Tell me about it, I hate gym. I'm lucky I don't have to do crap like that anymore.
> 
> Hell, I'm glad I don't have English anymore as well. I never did my homework and the teacher hated me for my "negative attitude". Bastard only have me B+.
> 
> I guess your stressed out, therefore your unease. Just chill Matt, the golden rule that I have learned in life is; the game isn't over until your dead.



Haha, I'm not so nervous about English as other things. Band, yuck. Geometry, I'm failing as is, so if I don't pass this midterm, I basically fail the class and need to take it again next year. Gym, I'm failing. I need to make up like five classes, but the reason why I missed the classes, was because I get stressed out going to gym because of the jerky people, and the ornery teachers. Jazz, another yuck. I need to do quite a few assignments for Wednesday. But you see, the thing is, I've got a vicious cycle going on. School stresses me out and I need so I just spend a million hours a day on the internet to unwind, but that causes me to ignore my school work. Then I get all pissy that I fail. It's stupid. I must look like such an attentionwhore. I tell this bit to alot of people.  <--Matt's Official Smiley.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Or till the Mortal Kombat screen says " Game Over", which everr comes first.


Actually, I just bash the controller when that screen comes up. 



			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm not so nervous about English as other things. Band, yuck. Geometry, I'm failing as is, so if I don't pass this midterm, I basically fail the class and need to take it again next year. Gym, I'm failing. I need to make up like five classes, but the reason why I missed the classes, was because I get stressed out going to gym because of the jerky people, and the ornery teachers. Jazz, another yuck. I need to do quite a few assignments for Wednesday. But you see, the thing is, I've got a vicious cycle going on. School stresses me out and I need so I just spend a million hours a day on the internet to unwind, but that causes me to ignore my school work. Then I get all pissy that I fail. It's stupid.



Sounds like my story atm. I'm failing my Java class and if I actually manage to make it, I'm going to laugh my ass off. I got sick last week and now I'm like miles behind and we have no more classes. So I have to figure every piece of shit by myself before 15 Jan.

If I fail, I'll have to get a job in McDonald's or something...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

I want Zoloft. Nyby, perscribe some for me. v_v


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> If I fail, I'll have to get a job in McDonald's or something...



Oy oy oy, I could use  a hand in my future record store 

Matt; I expect to sell some of your cds there yoo


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Oy oy oy, I could use  a hand in my future record store



Wow, that would be the perfect job for you Joko! Moe, you're gonna do that? That's the perfect job for you too!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, working in a record store would be awesome.

But what the hell, even if I screw up my education, I'll figure something out. I can always take another education, since my grades are the shit (except for math and physics).


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

I want to study languages, and cultures. My brother told me that's philology, but I dunno what a philologist does exactly.


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I want to study languages, and cultures. My brother told me that's philology, but I dunno what a philologist does exactly.



It's a humanities subject, studying languages and literature. If you fancy teaching/writing/researching literature and lang, this is a very good job. You can be an editor in a book company, translator, work in the United Nations, teach in high school/univeristy etc .

and dotn worry so much guys! You're still young, and as long as your career involves somethign your passionate about, then all is well. And even if you dont know what you're passionate about, you still have time to figure that out =]


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> and dotn worry so much guys! You're still young, and as long as your career involves somethign your passionate about, then all is well. And even if you dont know what you're passionate about, you still have time to figure that out =]


Who's worried? I already said that I'll be here to own your old ass until my death.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Meh, well that stuff seems far away, and I've got blocks in that path that I have to clear. I can't focus on what I'd like to until I get rid of that junk.


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Who's worried? I already said that I'll be here to own your old ass until my death.



PFFFFT


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> PFFFFT


Lawl

U have boobs!!11


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

Dammit, your arent focusing on the sub message!!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

I should send you people a Christmas card.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

I planned to send one to Reznor, but I got lazy. :/


----------



## mow (Dec 19, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I planned to send one to Reznor, but I got lazy. :/


Young ones have no dedication .

MAtt, awesome idea =D.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 19, 2005)

Are we talking about a real Christmas card or e-card. If anyone wants to send me one, PM for my adress. XDD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Real one. E-cards are cheesish sometimes. My mom actually made some, and I might have extras. It's a painting of my house.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 19, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Real one. E-cards are cheesish sometimes. My mom actually made some, and I might have extras. It's a painting of my house.


You know, Matt, the thought had crossed my mind.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 19, 2005)

Let's actually exchange cards with eachother. Come to think of it, it would be pretty neat. ^_^


----------



## Reznor (Dec 20, 2005)

MechaTC send me a real post card back when I posted my address all the time XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 20, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> MechaTC send me a real post card back when I posted my address all the time XD


If anyone wants to send Reznor a Christmas card, PM me for his adress.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 20, 2005)

I want to send Al a Christmas card!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 20, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I want to send Al a Christmas card!


Then read the post prior to yours and apply Modus Ponus.

*Testing my powers! //S&G*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 20, 2005)

Actually, I'll PM you instead.


----------



## Aman (Dec 20, 2005)

2000 posts soon!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm so nervous that it's not funny. I studied for my geometry midterm for 2 and a half hours, and watch, I'll still fail. I stopped studying though, because it was making my stomach hurt, and I decided that I shouldn't be losing my health over  something so insignificant when you look at life as a whole. :sad


----------



## Procyon (Dec 20, 2005)

I've actually been listening to music nearly the entire time. Right now, I'm listening to a CD I need to write a review on for jazz. =/ Whenever I walk around though, I get distracted, so I try to sit in one spot. If only there was no such thing as fatigue.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 20, 2005)

I play guitar on my breaks from studying. Makes me relaxed in a short amount of time.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 20, 2005)

What kinda stuff do you play?  Knowing you, I'll assume everything. XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 20, 2005)

I mostly improvise on my acoustic. I hate learning stuff from other people since it takes time to make it sound right. Basically I only do covers from very easy to play bands/musicians such as Nirvana, because the songs are extremly easy and fast to learn.

But in general I prefer improvising, and inventing vocal lines as I play.

Actually I'm currently picking and sing on an idea, that's why I'm not sleeping yet. Sounds very folky. Damn, I really need to get that mic so I can record some of thsi stuff.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 20, 2005)

That's the way to go though, man! Ya don't have other people's sounds clogging your creativity.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 21, 2005)

Wanna see my super duper power mega noJutsu i wish i was staff Kung fu Move?


----------



## kenji001 (Dec 21, 2005)

merry christmas to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Reznor (Dec 21, 2005)

> Wanna see my super duper power mega noJutsu i wish i was staff Kung fu Move?


 Sure


			
				kenji001 said:
			
		

> merry christmas to all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Merry XMas to you too!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 21, 2005)

Reznor has a big heart!


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2005)

> Reznor has a big heart!


If you don't mean that literally, then yes, that is correct.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 22, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> If you don't mean that literally, then yes, that is correct.


It's somewhat true literally as well.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 22, 2005)

Josip must have a heart ten sizes too small. :amazed


----------



## Reznor (Dec 22, 2005)

Whoever responds to this wins.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 22, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Whoever responds to this wins.



I'm teh winner!!!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'm teh winner!!!


Congratulations! You got the #2000 in the forum leader thread! (pre-ppldeletingpoststocheat)

You get to be the new Forum Leader Thread Mod.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 22, 2005)

I already had that job though. Now I think Mario has it.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 22, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I already had that job though. Now I think Mario has it.


You get it back.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay then, just for now.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 22, 2005)

Hiya Theres thats my Move


----------



## Misk (Dec 22, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Hiya Theres thats my Move



*shields the noob before he is obliterated by Flames*


----------



## Hef (Dec 23, 2005)

What's wrong with you?  Why are you so quiet? ;____;


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry, it's because I'm away and not able to post here as much anymore. I am the heart and soul of this thread. 

Sowry.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 23, 2005)

Nah, Josip. We're OK.
No matter whether you post here or not, this is still your thread.
@ Matt. I resign my position, so you can claim it back, here boy.
And I still have a problem with....


> MechaTC was demo*dd*ed to advisor


I don't see that word to be appropriate to denote new promotions; why not "demo*t*ion"?. And there's the word, "promotion". Hello? I don't see the word "promoddion" or "promodded" around.
Then again, it's the eggnog talking, so I have no clue to what I'm saying.

Night, y'all.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 23, 2005)

The term is modded Mario. Or smodded. Or admined. Or advisored. So, more specifically, it would not be incorrect to say that Chris was desmodded to advisor. Forum slang maybe, but it's more detailed than the generic term "promoted". What made you bring this up again? I thought that we settled it. o_0


----------



## Reznor (Dec 24, 2005)

> I don't see that word to be appropriate to denote new promotions; why not "demotion"?. And there's the word, "promotion". Hello? I don't see the word "promoddion" or "promodded" around.
> Then again, it's the eggnog talking, so I have no clue to what I'm saying.


 I like to hedgify words.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 24, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Nah, Josip. We're OK.
> No matter whether you post here or not, this is still your thread.


XD

I was joking and playing the arrogant brat. This thread rules them all because the spam has a tendency to become very intresting once in a while. Even when I'm not active in the convo I enjoy reading it.


----------



## martryn (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not active in the convos either, but I'm wondering when do advisors stop being advisors.  This trend of making people advisors will eventually have more advisors than the moderating team.  What the hell is the point in that?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 24, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> I'm not active in the convos either, but I'm wondering when do advisors stop being advisors.  This trend of making people advisors will eventually have more advisors than the moderating team.  What the hell is the point in that?


Well they will probably keep increasing the mod team as well, since this forum is ever growing and people leave all the time. Not to mention that I never see half of the advisors online anyways.

But you're still right, it might become lame eventually to have a ton of advisors. :/


----------



## Procyon (Dec 24, 2005)

OMG! BONO WAS PERSON OF THE YEAR! I SAID HE WOULD BE!!!!!!!    [/Fanboy]


----------



## Blue (Dec 24, 2005)

Sunshine and Gasoline has been made ANBU mod, and incidentally vice-music mod.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the position S&G


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2005)

S&G got his name in italics! woooo!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 24, 2005)

A great Christmas present!!
Much congratulations, Josip. And I thought you got "Forum Leaders Thread Mod" for real.  

All kidding aside, you of all people deserve the promoddion.... ahem.... promotion!!
Sorry, I still have some eggnog and Monkey's Tail alcohol in me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2005)

Haha, lucky. Merry Christmas, what a present.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 24, 2005)

very nice present. Congrats S&G


----------



## Procyon (Dec 24, 2005)

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!* 

I'm so glad Josip has been modded! I always knew he should be! You guys are most wise! Yay for Joko! Yay!!!


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 24, 2005)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Sunshine and Gasoline has been made ANBU mod, and incidentally vice-music mod.


 S&Ggy!!!  Now I can REALLY hate you.

*runs off to post in the anti-mod*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh no you di'nt, DH!!   XD


----------



## Archssor (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey, congratulations S&G! You deserve it!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 24, 2005)

this thread needs more modfucking. O WAAIT LOLL


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 25, 2005)

*fucks all*

Thanks I guess. This doesn't change much though, I'm still the same loser you guys love to hate. XDDD

The moral of this story is that if you spam alot and generally repwhore and act like an semi-troll, you'll get promoted.


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2005)

> The moral of this story is that if you spam alot and generally repwhore and act like an semi-troll, you'll get promoted.


You need to do a few other things too


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 25, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> You need to do a few other things too


Screw the other forum leaders?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention deep throat.

Sowry!


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2005)

> Screw the other forum leaders?


Maybe that, but if by "screw" you mean insult and whatnot, than not the forum leaders.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 25, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Maybe that, but if by "screw" you mean insult and whatnot, than not the forum leaders.


I meant screw as in have physical loving relations.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 25, 2005)

I dont believe in Chees us kraist.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 25, 2005)

*I love JayKingler!!! //S&G*

I feel like my world is crumbling around me. S&G? _MOD?!_

Wow.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 25, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I feel like my world is crumbling around me. S&G? _MOD?!_
> 
> Wow.



Yeah, it sucks, doesn't it? A spammer attention-whore like me gets moderated! 

*moderates JayKingler*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 25, 2005)

Moderate me if he gets moderated. lol


Anyways Congratufreakinglations.


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2005)

> I meant screw as in have physical loving relations.


That's why I said "but," so I could address both meanings.


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow, I'm speechless.  And happy!  A mod I don't hate!  And a member of the Genma FC too...  Boy howdy, today is a good day.  

*reps*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh cool congrats SaG.  You deserve it.


----------



## Aman (Dec 26, 2005)

Congrats Josip! Man, i remember when you started and always thought you could become a good mod, but i never thought it would happen/you would want it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 26, 2005)

Well a month ago I would have probably have turned it down, but this last month I have come to realize that modding isn't really anything special and I can do it, since I'm around the forum on most of my free time.

Oh, and btw, my modship isn't a Christmas present, I requested to be modded on Christmas Eve when I got the offer on Thursday or Friday (Can't remember). I just though that it would have been appropriate to be modded on my former birthday.

I'm the Jesus Reborn Mod!!!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well a month ago I would have probably have turned it down


  ------------_______--------




*Hey pek, I'm currently abusing you with my powers. I hope it was as good to you as it was for me. 

<333*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Can you abuse me with your powers too?


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 26, 2005)

Abuse us all!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 26, 2005)

> Well a month ago I would have probably have turned it down, but this last month I have come to realize that modding isn't really anything special and I can do it, since I'm around the forum on most of my free time.


 Phht. You acted like we begged you.

You were messaging me with stuff like "OH NOES! I'LL NEVER BE A MOD! ;___; I MIGHT AS WELL GIVE UP!"
I wanted to shut you up by telling you that you had already been recommended, but I couldn't until it was finalized XD


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2005)

Ha ha, it was Dyro's forum that did it!  That's when he randomly got a taste for power and he couldn't be sated from that point on.  Next, Dyro will be made an admin, Naru a mod, and I'll be an advisor.  What did Snowblower do to us!?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Martryn for advisor!


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2005)

> Martryn for advisor!



Shhh!  Don't tell anyone, but now that S&G has been made a mod, I have the ear of several members of the modding team, so I'm already an advisor, but this way no one knows!  I'm a spy for the anti-mod liberation front.  And so is S&G, Goobs, Rez, other people with power that I can't remember, etc.  It's only a matter of time before all my people own the forum and I can start dictating things all martial law-like.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Shhh!  Don't tell anyone, but now that S&G has been made a mod, I have the ear of several members of the modding team, so I'm already an advisor, but this way no one knows!  I'm a spy for the anti-mod liberation front.  And so is S&G, Goobs, Rez, other people with power that I can't remember, etc.  It's only a matter of time before all my people own the forum and I can start dictating things all martial law-like.




You've been double-crossed, Mart. They say that their spies for you, but they're really spies for the mod team, gathering information on _you_.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah me Naru a Mod and then i can make this forum what i want it to be and then i can pnwzorz people and if you don't make me mod then i guess i'll be the saddest person in da world but i am talking like dis.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2005)

nyuk nyuk, if we go by dyro's rules then i'm akatsuki.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

Whats a Genin?


----------



## Neenah (Dec 26, 2005)

Ahhhhh
SG is a Mod
DX
Congrats <3


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2005)

Sunny is one hot mod <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah me Naru a Mod and then i can make this forum what i want it to be and then i can pnwzorz people and if you don't make me mod then i guess i'll be the saddest person in da world but i am talking like dis.



*Mods* 


For starters, try not to be so obsessive about it. XD


And so you know, a Genin is the lowest ranking ninja, followed by chuunin and jounin. Then Hokage, but there are other ranks too, like ANBU, and all that.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2005)

ANBU isn't a rank, and it's kage, the ho is just an indication that it's a kage from the fire country.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> ANBU isn't a rank, and it's kage, the ho is just an indication that it's a kage from the fire country.



You get the point. This is why I only post in the dub section.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

If i was ever modded i would take Konoha Ad Board and AnBU Central.


----------



## Hef (Dec 26, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> If i was ever modded i would take Konoha Ad Board and AnBU Central.


Yeah. Ad board really needs moderation. I mean, DESPERATELY. :amazed


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Yeah. Ad board really needs moderation. I mean, DESPERATELY. :amazed



I remember when Rezzy modded that. I'm fairly certain that his focal point was ANBU Central, and the millions of suggestions I shot at him daily over the summer. Look at the ad board now though. Reznor left it in ruins.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 26, 2005)

> If i was ever modded i would take Konoha Ad Board and AnBU Central.


 You =/= me.  



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I remember when Rezzy modded that. I'm fairly certain that his focal point was ANBU Central, and the millions of suggestions I shot at him daily over the summer. Look at the ad board now though. Reznor left it in ruins.


I'm sorry ;__;

I should fix it.

EDIT: Later, I mean.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay Reznor, but if you don't do it with in the next week, I'll have to ban you from this thread.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll do it.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Hold your Chocobos, NarutoMaster. You need to be active, like everywhere I'm pretty sure. Then again, I wouldn't know that since it's a modly decision. But if you make good, well thought out posts in alot of places, then it'll probably happen for you. ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll go on a powercraze if you need me.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Hold your Chocobos, NarutoMaster. You need to be active, like everywhere I'm pretty sure. Then again, I wouldn't know that since it's a modly decision. But if you make good, well thought out posts in alot of places, then it'll probably happen for you. ^_^


Your my new Narutard Buddy.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Your my new Narutard Buddy.



Wha? Why? XD WudIdo?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

You Gave me Advice thats what.

Open Spoiler and watch:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 26, 2005)

Matt has been promoted to "NarutoMaster's Narutard Buddy". Enjoy!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

XD Don't consider it advice. Consider it more of an inference based on observations. I don't know what I'm talking about half the time. I just rephrase what other people say. I could BS paragraphs on one sentence someone says, so anything I say probably shouldn't be taken to heart. Not to mention, I misinterpret things often. I even manage to misinterpret myself. So I'm the last person people should take advice from probably.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

Your still my Narutard Buddy.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

First thing you must do is buy me a Naruto Headband.


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 26, 2005)

'Olly hell! 

Congrats on the promotion to Mod, S&G! 
You definitely deserved it as you're a great member and above all, a great person. ^ ^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 26, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Ha ha, it was Dyro's forum that did it!  That's when he randomly got a taste for power and he couldn't be sated from that point on.  Next, Dyro will be made an admin, *Naru a mod*, and I'll be an advisor.  What did Snowblower do to us!?





			
				NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah me, *Naru a Mod* and then i can make this forum what i want it to be and then i can pnwzorz people and if you don't make me mod then i guess i'll be the saddest person in da world but i am talking like dis.


Well, it _was_ Dyro's forum, and the chances of me being modded here is the same as the Ford Assembly Line mass-producing flying cars by June of 2006.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

Eh We will both be modded.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 26, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Eh We will both be modded.


En un d?a frio y nevado en el Infierno!!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

Translation anyone?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2005)

something about when hell freezes over.

< - has cuban girlfriend


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 26, 2005)

"I'm in love with you."

or

"On a cold day in hell!"

That was a guess since I've never studied Spanish. Just from the context of the thread and 'Infierno'.


----------



## Sayo (Dec 26, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Translation anyone?


Dattebayo will be unable to help you with the service they provide since they all unfortunatly died in a carfire ):


----------



## furious styles (Dec 26, 2005)

somewhat sardonic response from sayo in 5...4...

[edit] damn, i was about 10 off.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> WEHre Can I dowNlaowd Naruto? its So cOol , sasuke is sop koool and naruto to.



Whab a cute newbling! *Adopts*

And Mario, I give myself about the same odds. Heck, I haven't even modded a forum in years, so that pattern probably won't change. (Well, if it doesn't, it's not exactly a pattern, is it? But you get the idea.)  Well, I should stop my elaboration here and now, as I think it might end up with another game of oddsmakers. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 26, 2005)

I guess you understood the joke then, Mattie.  XD
Like I said, I haven't moderated since Dyro's NF Camp, and not done a full-time moderating since PlanetNamek.com.
Spanish section was pretty cool to handle.

And another thing...:

Aren't you frigging sick and tired of that goddamned little devil ad?
I try to listen to music, but that ad fucks it all up!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

No. I have ascended above lowly ads. .


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 26, 2005)

D'oh!

I forgot, I shall go and get that Zorro de Fuego


----------



## Procyon (Dec 26, 2005)

You should ask Gooba for help. He helped me set up Adblock.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 26, 2005)

What Happened to KK?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 26, 2005)

> Naru-chacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> What Happened to KK?


KK resigned due to personal reasons.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 27, 2005)

Deleted about a page worth of posts.
They are not to be refered to.

If you feel like explaining yourself or something, don't do it in this thread.


----------



## Aman (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, sir...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

I never saw anything happen. So, let's get spamming! How do you guys like my avatar?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 27, 2005)

I like the avi, Matt. A little too white for my taste, but the stock is pretty badass. So it still gets the thumbs up from me.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 27, 2005)

Guess what i am here to Defend.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 27, 2005)

Bite your tongue, NM. For Kami's sake, bite it!!

Matt, love that Eddie Elric avy.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

Yay.  I wasn't sure if it was good or not myself, so I had to be a whore and ask.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 27, 2005)

It's always best to whore things around, or most of the time at least.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll try it more often.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 27, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> It's always best to whore things around, or most of the time at least.


You heard it from the (w)horse's mouth, whoring is good, and recommended by NF. (If the mods say it's good, it's gotta be true!)


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 27, 2005)

Like oh no ReZnor the Ads board is a complete and utter mess.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

R-really? It's not just propaganda? :amazed


----------



## Chi (Dec 27, 2005)

It seems fine to me, except the fact, that nobody answered on my ad there 
And there was also a question to mod's  

You'r so mean guys..


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 27, 2005)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> It seems fine to me, except the fact, that nobody answered on my ad there
> And there was also a question to mod's
> 
> You'r so mean guys..


I don't even understand what you are talking about. 

And we're not mean, we're chibi. <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 27, 2005)

He was referring to the Ad Board. NarutoMaster mentioned that he'd like to mod the ad board and Anbu Central, so I explained that that was what Reznor modded. And Hef made a sarcastic remark about the ad board needing moderation, so I exaggerated things a bit, and here we are, still talking about the ad board. Weird.


----------



## G. Hawke (Dec 27, 2005)

Giro said:
			
		

> Weird.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 28, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Like oh no ReZnor the Ads board is a complete and utter mess.



You're sig is a complete and utter mess. And 7 inches too long.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

^ yes. almost as suck as mine, but I have to wait to get the kh avy back from jingles, since onslaught was the judgekingler.


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2005)

A new mod! Nah-nah has been given the English Naruto Discussion under her supervision.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no idea who that is


----------



## furious styles (Dec 28, 2005)

Judge I?? said:
			
		

> I have no idea who that is



same 

actually, that name sounds vaguely familiar from dyro's forums....


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2005)

It's because you never actually visit the dub forum.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats nah-nah!


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> A new mod! Nah-nah has been given the English Naruto Discussion under her supervision.


I knew I should've stayed in the English Naruto Discussion Section. Man this bites.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

Fair enough. I was going there for a bit when it [the dub] first started but I wasn't really interested so I kinda...stopped. And then I've been away and whatnot.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 28, 2005)

Yay! Nah-Nah is certainly one of my favorites! Anyone who posts in the dub section would know her. That's excellent. ^_^


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on movin' on up, nah-nah. I enjoy both your name and the roughly corresponding smiley that may or may not still work...:nana

@OC and Judgey #1: You two speak as if you would have been made mod of the dub section under slightly altered circumstances. This amuses me.

*snicker*


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 28, 2005)

Man, I feel pretty bad for the dub-board mod, they have to read the dub board :0


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 28, 2005)

Ah, I was busy saying I didn't know who it was and forgot the obligatory congratulations. Hooray for nah-nah!  Congrats ^^

[edit]

Haha, not in the least old chum, I wouldn't want to mod that section at all, so I wasn't implying that. I was saying that as the reason that I didn't know who the person was, not as a reason that I wasn't chosen for something I wouldn't have in the first place. 

I'm beyond choosing even for the places where I would be qualified, I think that has been thoroughly established, so I wouldn't be implying anything of that sort a'tall


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> @OC and Judgey #1: You two speak as if you would have been made mod of the dub section under slightly altered circumstances. This amuses me.


I originally hoped I would've been made mod of the dub section if I posted there frequently and what not. Then I realized that Naruto Avenue already had like 5 mods, so why bother. Why bother? Because someone else is going to get it, and someone else did get it. Fortunately it was nah-nah and not someone else.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

Actually i changed my mind i rather take the Worst Forum we got here cause i am in the modd to and also i have fully changed cause now my whole set revovles around Kakashi.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 28, 2005)

Kakashi iz kewl.

Oh and I guess congrats to nah-nah, not that I ever met her or know her at all, but then again I'm rarely in any Naruto section.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

Also Congrats Nah-Nah whoever you are.

Don't Click:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Any Forum will do even if its a Forum that is never visited




The only reason for change is because i am most like him as you can see in my siggy.


----------



## Ah B (Dec 28, 2005)

An english dub mod at last. Congrats to nah-nah.


----------



## Chi (Dec 28, 2005)

Nah-nah? I remember reading a book when i was a child.. It was about 3 piggies.. But if i remember correcly name of 3rd piggy was Naf-naf 

Anyway..

Cingratulations Nah-nah. Do your job well


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyways so since nobody else was promoted we can go off-topic unless they promote again.


----------



## Chi (Dec 28, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Anyways so since nobody else was promoted we can go off-topic unless they promote again.



Wow.. You allowing it? Thanks..

And.. It's not like i don't like you, but i have to say it..
Your post is like 1/20 from your signature.. It makes thread unredable if you post often.. I think it'll look better if you at least delete spaces in your sig..
It's just my opinion.. But if you want to be a mod, i think you need to make people take you seriously.. And your oversized sig will ruin everyting 


P.S. Now when i looked closer, it's reaaly big..
your signature takes more(!!!) than my 1024x768 screen.. And your post is barely noticable there..
You posted only 3 times on this page, and it's already takes me some time to scroll down...


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

There i fixed it hope its a bit better for you is it?


----------



## Chi (Dec 28, 2005)

Well.. it's not for me.. I prefer, when signature takes at most 4-5 lines...

I just said what i thought.. Even now.. You can compare it yourself.. Look at how big is your sig and your last post.. And it wouldn't be so bad, if you removed all spaces in it.. It's kinda annoying see double spaces after each line..

It's only my opinion.. You can ask others, maybe they like it, i'm not your dad to tell you 

It's a forum, where people come to talk.. Not signature length competition..

--------

Sorry for off-topic


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey just trying to make this Forum a Great Community so i'm on it.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 28, 2005)

This a spam thread. There is no topic. Why are you guys concerned about getting off the topic that doesn't exist?


----------



## Aman (Dec 28, 2005)

Who the hell is Nahnah. 

EVERYONE ARE BEING MODDED EXCEPT ME!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Nahnah.
> 
> EVERYONE ARE BEING MODDED EXCEPT ME!


Yeah and me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> EVERYONE ARE BEING MODDED EXCEPT ME!


Get used to it.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok anyways anyone know a store besides Hot Topic to Get a Naruto Headband.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> EVERYONE ARE BEING MODDED EXCEPT ME!





			
				NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah and me.





			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Get used to it.


Now you know how _I_ feel. 
I guess I gained nothing by making an Edit List Thread.  :can


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> Now you know how I feel.


Oh no, I've felt bad long before nah-nah was modded.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 28, 2005)

> I guess I gained nothing by making an Edit List Thread.


 Are you implying that you did that only to get modded? 

*removes recommedation* d:


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

Well that's the last time I tell a mod of what good deeds I'm doing. Wait...

By now I've all but given up the quest for modship. I might as well search for the Holy Grail. I really am starting to think you have to have no intention of being a mod when you become a mod.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 28, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Well that's the last time I tell a mod of what good deeds I'm doing. Wait...
> 
> By now I've all but given up the quest for modship. I might as well search for the Holy Grail. I really am starting to think you have to have no intention of being a mod when you become a mod.



Don't give up, remember that even if this post killed your chance of modship with the current staff, people eventually get replaced. You're only 13, you can wait us out until all of us have left and suck up to the newer staff.

There is hope!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Are you implying that you did that only to get modded?
> 
> *removes recommedation* d:


*YOU'VE BEEN PUNK'D!!​*GOTCHA!!!
You fell for it.

Nah, the real reason is that next semester will absolutely consume my time, since classes will get as hard as ever, and I got Saturday school too.

I only wanted the Sports Bar, but that's out of my hands anyways.
Though like Josip-san said, there IS hope.

*God, you're all so predictable when it comes to me* XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

The Sports Bar is under the GK regime, good luck on that. I'm still trying to usurp some position on Naruto Avenue and ANBU Central.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought Phil (Gold Knight) held position on Naruto Avenue.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 28, 2005)

The theatre doesn't have a mod. I suggest you go and watch ten million movies and start posting like crazy there, effectivly making the section alive. 

We'll need a mod there then.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

You heard Josip-san, oc. Get to!!!


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

> The theatre doesn't have a mod. I suggest you go and watch ten million movies and start posting like crazy there, effectivly making the section alive.


Let's hope they don't call me a disturbance of the peace.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 28, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Let's hope they don't call me a disturbance of the peace.


Just be civil in your posts, don't flame and be helpful.


----------



## TDM (Dec 28, 2005)

I think I was pretty civil. I don't flame, ever really. As for being helpful...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

Does being a Sports Guru count on being helpful and/or not being flammatory?
There's the occasional *"Red Sox Suck!"* sentiment in me, but other than that?

I can also tell you the movie "Mr. 3,000" had two MAJOR continuity errors during its first 10 minutes.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been helpful once or twice i think.



All i am really aiming for is ads.


----------



## Hef (Dec 28, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> All i am really aiming for is aids.


Oookay.

And stop talking about wanting to become a mod. XD It looks sorta silly and won't do you any good if you really DO want to be a moderator in the future.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 28, 2005)

ROFL!!!!
That was good, heffie.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 29, 2005)

haha. wait. ads? that makes nooo sense. aids kinda does more tho


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

ah, I hardly ever visit this thread, but I had a feeling I'd be mentioned in here.

Thanks for the congratulations, everyone.  I'll do my best.  organizedcrime... i love you.  Your posts are always a joy to read (and I'm always your cheerleader in debates).  Naru-chacha, you are absolutely wonderful with the edits threads... please keep those up. <33

I was pretty surprised when I found out, though.  I thought the forums looked odd for a reason and then I was like O__O.

It took me a while though.  XD  But anyway, yes, I'll do my best.  English Dubs is my favorite section after all... Probably because my first month's posts were there and such.  Also, my posts are sort of limited to there, the artists' gallery, and the fc's... so... that's probably why not very many people know me.

Anyway, I'm outta here.  Take care, everyone, and thank you again.  ^^


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

For some reason, i think admins hate this thread 

On the other hand it's kinda amusing to read...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> For some reason, i think admins hate this thread
> 
> On the other hand it's kinda amusing to read...


Why do you think that they hate this thread? XD


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, did I miss anything referring to S&G being a loser?  

Just so the common man knows, I've been made an admin 87 and a half times since last January, but my first action as admin everytime has been to de-admin myself back to common member, except one time when I stopped the current admins from banning everyone on the forums and limiting their adminning powers from future mass bannings.  The current forum administration, of course, won't tell you this and will deny it ever happening because they are embarrassed at how easy I pwn them in the mod lounge when I am adminmartryn.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wow, did I miss anything referring to S&G being a loser?
> 
> Just so the common man knows, I've been made an admin 87 and a half times since last January, but my first action as admin everytime has been to de-admin myself back to common member, except one time when I stopped the current admins from banning everyone on the forums and limiting their adminning powers from future mass bannings.  The current forum administration, of course, won't tell you this and will deny it ever happening because they are embarrassed at how easy I pwn them in the mod lounge when I am adminmartryn.


You leaked confidental HR info.

*demembers martryn*


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

> You leaked confidental HR info.
> 
> *demembers martryn*



You see!  Damn the mods!  You know who you should mod?  Kame-hame-ha.  He seems like the perfect canidate.  I'm on his bandwagon.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> You see!  Damn the mods!  You know who you should mod?  Kame-hame-ha.  He seems like the perfect canidate.  I'm on his bandwagon.



organizedcrime would be even worse. he actually admitted to modfucking.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

> organizedcrime would be even worse. he actually admitted to modfucking.



Wow, which one?  I'm either jealous or sorta sickened yet slightly intrigued.


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah and me.


Well, you've been a member since Sep and have 147 posts...





			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> all, but then again I'm rarely in any Naruto section.


My opposite.  

Might aswell giveup...


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> You see!  Damn the mods!  You know who you should mod?  Kame-hame-ha.  He seems like the perfect canidate.  I'm on his bandwagon.


You know that the best way to get him modded is by posting in the Anti-Mod FC right?

That's 100x more effective than the complaints section. (We find people like me and SaG that hate the complaints section and mod them over the complaints.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

then again S&G admitted to modfucking too, and it got him somewhere. however, his charm allowed him to ham it up with the more powerful akatsuki. go figger.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe I don't know what modfucking entails.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

Aren't there any books like "How to become mod in three days", or "Becoming mod for dummies"?
I think they could be very popular


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

it's a complicated process. find my old post in this thread if you really want to know.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

> it's a complicated process. find my old post in this thread if you really want to know.



Fuck it.  I'll just assume you mean anal sex.  With midgets.  Donkey midgets.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> so hurry! run along now children, and find "subtle ways" of befriending mods. no no, don't suck up to them, that would make things much to obvious, don't rep them for minorly deserving acts just to stroke their ego, and whatever you do, don't start saying how great of a mod they are. post in their birthday threads! post in their fanclubs! congratulate them on promotions! yes, just just find little things to make them feel good about themselves (and be sure to cover the spread!), so that when the time comes, they say, hey; "x-user is pretty neat..."



how nice i am ( '-')


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of work for no reward.  The only cool think about being a mod is access to the mod lounge so you can see all the secret stuff that is probably boring anyway.  Mods have to patrol certain areas and answer shit loads of PMs and stuff.  Being a mod is like a punishment.  Now, being an advisor on the other hand...  All the benefits with none of the penalties.


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, yeah, martryn. 


The only good with being a mod is the banning power.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

homes, i've been pimping the greatness of advisorship since i learned about it. too bad we both have about the same shot in hell at it, eh? *laughs*


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

> too bad we both have about the same shot in hell at it, eh? *laughs*



We should be made advisors.  No, I have an even better idea.  We should be given a special user group that has access to a new area of the forums that the mods can't see and that can not be modded in the least by anyone ever.  Course, only the mods could put people into that user group, and then they'd put themselves...  Damn the mods!  They're too clever.  They've already figured out how to stop my awesome new plan.


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't think me, judge, or martry will ever be modded. Why wait until martryn's 4 K post or my 3 K posts when some mods have less then 2.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

sounds like a plan. oh wait, it _sounded_ like a plan.

that's the problem with positions of power :

outright ask and you're a tryhard with no chance.

subtly ask and you look like a sneak.

don't ask at all and you never get noticed.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

> I don't think me, judge, or martry will ever be modded. Why wait until martryn's 4 K post or my 3 K posts when some mods have less then 2.



Why the fuck would you want to be modded?  We all want to be advisors!  Unless they made a mod of neg repping with the ability to neg rep as many times in a row they wanted and with the full repping power instead of half.  Then I'd want that one.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

Soon in shop near you...

Don't hate me


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 29, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Why the fuck would you want to be modded?  We all want to be advisors!  Unless they made a mod of neg repping with the ability to neg rep as many times in a row they wanted and with the full repping power instead of half.  Then I'd want that one.


tsk tsk tsk.  Don't you remember what Uncle Ben said?
"with great power comes great responsibility".................Man that guy could make some good insta rice.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> tsk tsk tsk.  Don't you remember what Uncle Ben said?
> "with great power comes great responsibility".................Man that guy could make some good insta rice.



i just love the fact that he could change his race on command. and his place in history.


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Why the fuck would you want to be modded?  We all want to be advisors!  Unless they made a mod of neg repping with the ability to neg rep as many times in a row they wanted and with the full repping power instead of half.  Then I'd want that one.


You see, i become a mod then quit.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

I didn't modfuck anyone.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

How come I feel like the only person who is not on a quest to be modded? It's just something that happens. All of you are spazzy.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How come I feel like the only person who is not on a quest to be modded? It's just something that happens. All of you are spazzy.


Well my quest has ended. 

Next quest: Get demodded.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Are you mad, Sunny-Jos?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Shouldn't it be to get smodded? :amazed


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm happy with what I already have. XD  Modding anywhere else is scary and too much work because I am lazy like that and omg.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> I'm happy with what I already have. XD  Modding anywhere else is scary and too much work because I am lazy like that and omg.



You're still a smod at MH though, right?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be to get smodded? :amazed


That route is so mainstream, and I'm not sure I could trust myself if I got the ban button.  

I could consider getting SSJModerated though.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How come I feel like the only person who is not on a quest to be modded?



No.. You aren't he only one 

<deleted>


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Time for a late reply...the first two quotes anyway.



> organizedcrime... i love you. Your posts are always a joy to read (and I'm always your cheerleader in debates).


Thanks, and a late congratulations to becoming a mod 



> organizedcrime would be even worse. he actually admitted to modfucking.


Wrong. 



> How come I feel like the only person who is not on a quest to be modded?


Becuase you are the only person who is not on a quest to be modded. Therefore, you will be modded.



> Next quest: Get demodded.


Do not take your time.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

> Ok, how should I point and laugh about your mistakes?



What mistakes?


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> What mistakes?


Flaws rather.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

> Flaws rather.



Could you be more specific.. I really don't understand...


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

Now i'm totaly lost..

I'm not very good with english, so maybe i don't getting something.
Can you say in normal words, what exactly i messed up..

I'm don't mean anything bad. I really don't understand..


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Forget it, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

I was really curious about what I did wrong..
You should explain yourself if you start talking about something like this..
I mean if you tell someone that he has flaws, and then just saying it's nothing..

I guess i somehow offended you with my comment few posts before.. I guess i better delete it.. I really didn't meant anything bad


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> I guess i somehow offended you with my comment few posts before.. I guess i better delete it.. I really didn't meant anything bad


Don't worry I get offended way too easily these days. There's no need to delete it, I'll just delete mine.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

Like now its time to sing and now its time for you to find out my true secret by looking at my Location and my job in my Profile.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You're still a smod at MH though, right?


^^ Yeah, I am.  It's a smaller, albeit cozy, forum, and I feel as comfortable there as I do in the Dubs. <3


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2005)

So how many advisiors we got right now?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

Give me da link to MH.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Give me da link to MH.



this

And Aman, I think that our current advisors are Meh (Mizura), Jehova's Fist (Forkshy), MechaTC, and Uzumaki_Naruto, but there could be more.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

El_Jackal also and advisor..

There are more probably..


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2005)

abfluvver i believe... CAN SOMEONE GET US A CORRECT LIST!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

ABF isn't an advisor. XD


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

How bout you list every single staff member we have?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

@___@ That's alot of work, the advisors are above. Otherwise, give View Forum Leaders a click. XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

_here_

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


I KNEW YOU'D RETURN!!!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

Double posted i think against rules.


Everyone check my profile for important information.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

There is a reason advisors aren't on the forum leaders page: Noone needs to know who they are!


> Why the fuck would you want to be modded? We all want to be advisors! Unless they made a mod of neg repping with the ability to neg rep as many times in a row they wanted and with the full repping power instead of half. Then I'd want that one.


 Admins can rep as many times as the want.

And you don't want responsibilities either? NN doesn't any! 
Just become NN!


			
				そうじろう said:
			
		

> Soon in shop near you...
> 
> Don't hate me


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?th?n said:
			
		

> _here_
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> ...



word spreads fast o____o


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

No one told me though. I found out on my own. <_<


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

well it's been blaring over the "newest member" thing for like half an hour XD


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No one told me though. I found out on my own. <_<


I noticed him veiwing this thread. 

(No way to IP search except manually since KK was deleted >.>)


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

Who is Kagakusha?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Our ex-smod. Hef took his place.

And Reznor, IP search is cheating anyway, since us normal members can't do that.


----------



## Chi (Dec 29, 2005)

MMmm... *KK*?

I wonder why he came back..


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> Our ex-smod. Hef took his place.


I see Hef doing a lot more work.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

I guees i might aswell tell you all myself i work for this people there called Mod HQ we become mods on forums and leak out all important information and so thats who i work For.


I take questions so any one have any?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Thanks for the congratulations, everyone.  I'll do my best.  organizedcrime... i love you.  Your posts are always a joy to read (and I'm always your cheerleader in debates).  *Naru-chacha, you are absolutely wonderful with the edits threads... please keep those up. <33*


I'm sorry to inform you that I resigned my position, nah-nah-chan.

I'll be at school full-time, and in between Saturdays too (which sucks), not to mention I'll be gone to Chile on the weekend of Jan. 15th.
Another reason is kinda too personal to tell, only a few people know.

And I forgot to congratulate you on your promotion.

CONGRATULATIONS, NAH-NAH-CHAN.   

Though if anything comes up, I'll let you know via PM.
You'll do wonderfully  ^^


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

I used to be awesome at making dupes, since there was an easy way to get around the email confirmation (which KK is waiting for)


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

> I see Hef doing a lot more work.



Actually, Rho replaced me.  



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> I used to be awesome at making dupes, since there was an easy way to get around the email confirmation (which KK is waiting for)



No I'm not.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh lawd! He back!


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Oh lawd! He back!



Who?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> No I'm not.


 Yes, since, ironically, I banned you TO the forum <-- true


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Are you ignoring me?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

And who in the green hell are you??  

Jack's back!!!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I guees i might aswell tell you all myself i work for this people there called Mod HQ we become mods on forums and leak out all important information and so thats who i work For.
> 
> 
> I take questions so any one have any?


Thats who i am  now just because of this don't ban mui.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 29, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Thats who i am  now just because of this don't ban mui.


Is one of your fellow spies a user named Moritsune?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

No BUt KK Works with us.


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm banning you KK. Dupes are against the rules! 
Well, you kinda are. >.>​


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't ban the master.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> I'm banning you KK. Dupes are against the rules!
> Well, you kinda are. >.>​




.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2005)

but wasn't your other account completely wiped from existence?


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> but wasn't your other account completely wiped from existence?


Ding ding ding.


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

Not completely, because certain admin didn't prune KK's posts before deleting the account.


----------



## monk3 (Dec 29, 2005)

OMG! KK is back.  wooo  now come back to the Ishida Uryuu FC! :kk


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2005)

> I'm banning you KK. Dupes are against the rules!


 Actually, you want to threaten to UNBAN him in this case.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

What's with all the mods that have the same avyish thing?


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

No we don't.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

I see no difference. They just have different names.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Ahh they became carbon copies +names!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2005)

Zacho's ghey idea.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, I have no idea what you people are talking about.  And hef's white user name really throws me for a loop on the Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread thingy.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

MY GOD MY HUBBEY IS BACK!!!!! <33333


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Pshh I want matching avys.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Who is that anyway?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Don't know, but Ada made it and that's why I'm wearing it.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Or was it because everyone else was wearing it?  Mod peer pressure!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats to nah-nah on moderation upgrade and to Ryu from S-Modhip! 

Sorry about the latestness, work has been holding me back a bit.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Or was it because everyone else was wearing it?  Mod peer pressure!


They made me do it! I tried to resist but they edited it in to me! 



			
				Tobi said:
			
		

> Congrats to nah-nah on moderation upgrade and to Ryu from S-Modhip!



Naw it's just Ryu and Vahs that chanaged usernames with eachother. XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> Who is that anyway?


Looks like a girly Hitsugaya.


> Congrats to nah-nah on moderation


Stop saying that! I die a little bit more on the inside everytime I have to remember how someone else got to mod before me.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Ryu and Vash switched? Huh?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ryu and Vash switched? Huh?



Ryu and Vash switched something alright. XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn, he _is_ back.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

No, I was just lying.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 29, 2005)

My head hurts, a lot XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

I get it! They switched user names...Ryu is Vash, and Vash is Ryu.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 29, 2005)

So I am correct about nah-nah?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Correct about Nah-Nah, but if I'm correct Ryu is not a smod, and Vash is still a smod, just with swapped names.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

> Congrats nah-nah





> Stop saying that! I die a little bit more on the inside everytime I have to remember how someone else got to mod before me.


Everyone who is a mod made it to mod before you. But then again, you probably already know that.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Hence, I'm almost dead on the inside.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Hence, I'm almost dead on the inside.



Being emo could help a bit.

I guess my nekkid pics are needed.  Unless, I can send them 4698734968273908 GB of pr0n.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Soooo, Ada-chan made the avatars for mods only?? OK, just checking.

And did Vash and Ada switch usernames?? Like Goobs and KK 2 months ago?


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Looks like a girly Hitsugaya.


'tis. 


XDD

Naru-nya; well, I made XD but this one is mod-only, nyah! XDD


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh Vash, you're so creative! <3 How did you have enough ideas to make avatars for all of us?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Dec 29, 2005)

Redundant but on-topic official announcement: Yes, KK is back and will remain as advisor. I never thought I'd use a Hitsu av on NF. So proud of acceptance threshold


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> 'tis.


I knew it.



> Oh Vash, you're so creative!


I almost had a heart attack when I read that.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Everyone having the same avatar freaks me out.

And, just because I want to use the word "Hark!", Hark! It is Mel!   <- I actually thought this emoticon did something different?  Anyway,


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Oh Vash, you're so creative! <3 How did you have enough ideas to make avatars for all of us?


Well, it comes naturally to me. 
With my abnormally huge brain and all.

YOU WILL ALL BOW BEFORE ME

Occa; also so proud of you <3


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Well, it comes naturally to me.
> With my abnormally huge brain and all.
> 
> YOU WILL ALL BOW BEFORE ME



LOLOL.  XD


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

So anyway, Vash, who's this Ryu...person I hear about?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> So anyway, Vash, who's this Ryu...person I hear about?



I heard she's got quite the God complex...No wait, that's Vash. :S


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

*shakes head*

Anyway, I really don't know who Ryu is, other than Ryu is a mod and is a she.


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> So anyway, Vash, who's this Ryu...person I hear about?


....SHE HURTS ON THE INSIDE. 



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I heard she's got quite the God complex.


She hasn't even heard about you and does therefore not care about that comment. 

....wait she totally does and is just _really_ inactuve with the holidays and all. Also most anti-sosial. Lurkes, she does. which is very hard to do with 4000 posts and all. 

SHE HAS ALSO HAD TOO MUCH COFFIE. <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

I actually like Ryu, pleasent from my experience. XD


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

You gotta love Joy man!


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> You gotta love Joy man!


Yo man. Getto up in here! Man! \o.o/ 
I should just marry coffiepot and get it over with <33



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I actually like Ryu, pleasent from my experience. XD


She loves you very very much <33


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Ryu is awesome! I love her, but please don't tell her Vash.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

Is he referring to Joy as a proper noun or was it just a typo?


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Yo man. Getto up in here! \o.o/
> I should just marry coffiepot and get it over with <33



You cant see me!
and yes, you should XD



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Is he referring to Joy as a proper noun or was it just a typo?



Joy as a proper noun <3


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Ryu is awesome! I love her, but please don't tell her Vash.


My lips are sealed. 
With Jelly. 


She loves you too <333


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Coffee with lots of sugar I hope. Otherwise it's bitter.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> Joy as a proper noun <3


In that case does Ryu = Joy?


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Is he referring to Joy as a proper noun or was it just a typo?


....*joy* 

According to moe. <33 man. XDDD luff!



			
				moe said:
			
		

> You cant see me!


*waves hand in front of face*
8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd



			
				moe said:
			
		

> and yes, you should XD


We'd have such ADHD energetic children <3


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Coffee with lots of sugar I hope. Otherwise it's bitter.


I love coffie in all it's formes. 
Ours is a shapeless love <3


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> In that case does Ryu = Joy?



Yepp. Total joy she is, speaking like Yoda I am. <3



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> ....*joy*
> 
> According to moe. <33 man. XDDD luff!



Cause you are <3 *loves on*



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> *waves hand in front of face*
> 8DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd



XD


We'd have such ADHD energetic children <3[/QUOTE]

cena boxer wearing crack babies, omg you should so have kids XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Moe, a booger Yoda is. XD


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> cena boxer wearing crack babies, omg you should so have kids XD


Our conversations must make so little sense to other people XDD


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Moe, a booger Yoda is. XD



XD XD XD



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> Our conversations must make so little sense to other people XDD



Totally, it's liek a coded chat XD

leave coffe alone! 4:30 am! :spank


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> Totally, it's liek a coded chat XD


...I was supposed to go to bed! \o.o/ 

*waits by mailbox for boxers* 

*pines*



			
				moe said:
			
		

> leave coffe alone! 4:30 am! :spank


03:30am!! HAHA. Wintertime in your FACE. 
<3


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> ...I was supposed to go to bed! \o.o/
> 
> *waits by mailbox for boxers*
> 
> *pines*



You were >[ , now go! Or no send boxers =3



> 03:30am!! HAHA. Wintertime in your FACE.
> <3



Oh burn! You're a mean little goose XD

Check the HR! Posted somethign you might like <3


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> You were >[ , now go! Or no send boxers =3


IIIIIIIIIH, no! Send! I'll be good! ;___; 




			
				moe said:
			
		

> Check the HR! Posted somethign you might like <3


You mean _other_ than the baby penis?  Because I don't know what could top that. (a) (a) (a)


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

No, no more baby penis XD promise (omg we sound like pervs o.o")

and HAH! I have power over you! at long bloody last 
XD


----------



## Ryu (Dec 29, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> No, no more baby penis XD promise (omg we sound like pervs o.o")


Well, it was quite intentional XDD going with that whole, "only we know what we're talking about" thing ;D;D;D



			
				moe said:
			
		

> and HAH! I have power over you! at long bloody last
> XD


Psh, you've always had that, just in more suble ways. XD 

BUT OMG SLEEP. BYE NOW <3

moe// *enters Joy's pants O:!!!* BYE BYE <333


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

You guys sound worse than pervs right now. You sound like pedophiles.


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

I think that was the kind of conversation that keeps me from talking to mods much.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I think that was the kind of conversation that keeps me from talking to mods much.



Im so sorry XD, most of us have functioning brain cells in reality XD. We areally are normal... sometimes >_>


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

Mods? Normal? Phaw.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

I talk to mods alot. There's this weird coincidence. I often befriend people right before they're modded. TenshiOni Mike, Joko, and Nah-Nah are examples of that. @_@ It's weird. A lot of my friends are members of the mod team as a matter of fact. I feel tiny next to them. XD I have plenty non-mod friends too though, so it's okay.


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Mods? Normal? Phaw.



Big talk from a guy whose named after a pokemon!



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I talk to mods alot. There's this weird coincidence. I often befriend people right before they're modded. TenshiOni Mike, Joko, and Nah-Nah are examples of that. @_@ It's weird. A lot of my friends are members of the mod team as a matter of fact. I feel tiny next to them. XD



You got the hook up! XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Matt > Me! <33


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2005)

> I talk to mods alot. There's this weird coincidence. I often befriend people right before they're modded. TenshiOni Mike, Joko, and Nah-Nah are examples of that. @_@ It's weird. A lot of my friends are members of the mod team as a matter of fact. I feel tiny next to them. XD


I knew two mods before they were modded. Hef and nah-nah, the former more so than the latter.

As for S&G I knew of his existence, but I think I've talked to him only once or twice.

Come to think of it, Hef doesn't count, really because I just hung around in the group that Hef was in as opposed to actually talking to him. nah-nah, hmm, I only recall being contact with nah-nah once that time I was debating the Naruto Dub Basher, but that was it.

Guess I don't know mods at all.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Matt > Me! <33



Wow, thanks.  ( should just be changed to :matt.) 

Well, I can just as easily say Josip > Me!


----------



## mow (Dec 29, 2005)

MAtt, and jos, your maths sucks

Matt = Jos >>>>>>>> Universe


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

KK + Moe = in S&G's pants   

*pounces on moemoe*

*, you're at 6 posts! N00B! XD*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Guess I don't know mods at all.


Well you know me now so I guess you know one mod at least.  

Anyone who ever posted in the forum leaders thread is on good terms with me.

*moderates hubbey and moe brutally* >(

**s-moderates jos lovingly**

**smacks moe harder* >(*


----------



## jkingler (Dec 29, 2005)

*JAAAAAYYYYYKINNNNNGGGGGGGLLLLEEERRRRR!!!!!*

@OC: If your plan to become a mod is to succeed, I think you have to sleep with Matt. He has the Midas Touch (with his penis).


> Big talk from a guy whose named after a pokemon!


Ummm...Well...Fuck!



*JayKingler is luff luff. I luf yoiu so mych mate! <3333 //Shags*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Wanna secks, Orange Cheese?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh I see DH at the bottom. She needs to post something!!!

*moderates DH* <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

She's in invisible mode! Shhh!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, I so enjoy stalking Jay these days. He can hide from me no longer. XD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a fancy perk you've got there. 

What, gloating about perks, or having bizarre sexual encounters? Or both?


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

Double post!!1!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Understood.


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Double post!!1!!


Ban him! =OOOOOOO


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Ah, shite. Ada was here???

So, perversions are going on at the Hokage Residence?? I ain't shocked.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

*Moderates Matt before sleep* <3


----------



## Neenah (Dec 29, 2005)

Hm
KK returned. . 
nah-nah became part of the evil staff 
Everyone has the same avys 
. . . . .


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Ban him! =OOOOOOO



I'll abandon you in an Aussie place to be raised by emuarachnids that are venomous or perhaps poisonous or perhaps both.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Double post!!1!!



hefhef has gone insane?  
*touches* D:


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> hefhef has gone insane?
> *touches* D:



You might want to try touching something a bit more tangible.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Hm
> KK returned. .
> nah-nah became part of the evil staff
> Everyone has the same avys
> . . . . .


OMG, the end is near!!!
All of the evil staff has the same Hitsugaya avy...

What's next?? 

Oh, yeah, right.....  

Hey, Jack, you punishing Heffie-hef the spanking way??


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You might want to try touching something a bit more tangible.


What's that supposed to mean?  


> *touches* D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You might want to try touching something a bit more tangible.



Don't make me advisorate, Matt! >O

And indeed, Naru! 8D



			
				hefhef<33 said:
			
		

>



New smiley? D:


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Oh I see DH at the bottom. She needs to post something!!!
> 
> *moderates DH* <3


Hi, Sweetie.  I was reading and parked here while I took a nice warm bubble bath.  *<333*

Goobs is out for the evening, so I have plenty of forum reading time on my hands.

I need a glomp S&Ggy giffie, but this will have to do in the meantime. 


			
				moe said:
			
		

> Big talk from a guy whose named after a pokemon!


 
*loves a man who can make her laugh*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> What's that supposed to mean?



Hef does not exist as a person. Hef exists as an earthly force and is intangible.


----------



## Hef (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> New smiley? D:


Yes.  Just perfect for stalkers rapists people like us.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Hef foiled me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

So, DH was the ULM here!!! As I'd known.
*spanks both Jack and heffie-hef like there's no tomorrow*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 29, 2005)

*DH:* I already sucked up to get my own smiley. Here it is; I hope it gives nightmares.  = : sag

Good night all. Luff for you all. <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Nighty night, Josip-sama.  Loff to you too.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Night Joko!


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 29, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *DH:* I already sucked up to get my own smiley. Here it is; I hope it gives nightmares.  = : sag
> 
> Good night all. Luff for you all. <3


Good night.  It's a nice smiley, but we need something that shows off those eyes.



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> New smiley? D:


KK!!  

*Spoiler*: _for KK_ 




now *that's* a stalker's smilie


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'll abandon you in an Aussie place to be raised by emuarachnids that are venomous or perhaps poisonous or perhaps both.


Harr, I'll keel 'em with my eye beams of... laser-ness!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

You haven't said hi to your old pal, DH.  

BTW, I wish you wouldn't be an ULM

Monny shoots lasers from her eyes?? Is she SuperGirl??


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Monny shoots lasers from her eyes?? Is she SuperGirl??


Beltway Girl. 'Member? ;D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Beltway Girl. 'Member? ;D


Oh, LAWLZ!!!

Me forgets, Beltway Girl.  

Guess I need to explain what an "ULM" is.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 29, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> You haven't said hi to your old pal, DH.
> 
> BTW, I wish you wouldn't be an ULM


  Hi!!  I had to go off to find the smilie for KK and wasn't minding my manners...and old friends.  It's good to see you again.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Night! It's weird that I'm going to bed at the same time as Josip who lives in Europe. He must be up late. (Or really early, if you want to be technical.)


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> Hi!!  I had to go off to find the smilie for KK and wasn't minding my manners...and old friends.  It's good to see you again.



DH! Good to see you! *pours love on* ^___^


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2005)

HAY MAN JACKO, YOU HATES ME OR SOMETHIN' CAUSE YOU LEFTED MSN.

....*emoemo*?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> HAY MAN JACKO, YOU HATES ME OR SOMETHIN' CAUSE YOU LEFTED MSN.
> 
> ....*emoemo*?



NO! 'COURSE NOT! XD
No more emo-ness. <3

*about to leave*


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> NO! 'COURSE NOT! XD
> No more emo-ness. <3
> 
> *about to leave*


BETTUR KNOT BE LIEK THAT.
Of course no more. <33333...4!

....D': BaibaiJackoloff. *heartbrokeded*


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> DH! Good to see you! *pours love on* ^___^


*kisses all over KK's face*  (has had all my shots, so it's safe)

Did you get the smilie??


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 29, 2005)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> *kisses all over KK's face*  (has had all my shots, so it's safe)
> 
> Did you get the smilie??



I did!  (<-- finds smiley mildly amusing XD)

*glomps mon and DH and flees*


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 29, 2005)

KK an Advisor when?


----------



## ninamori (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *glomps mon and DH and flees*


*glomps back and chases*

Don't leave your kittyangel all alone in the big scary NF house of terror! ....Thing! D:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> Hi!!  I had to go off to find the smilie for KK and wasn't minding my manners...and old friends.  It's good to see you again.


Nah, it's OK.

It's good to see you too, DH.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I did!  (<-- finds smiley mildly amusing XD)
> 
> *glomps mon and DH and flees*


  and with that I'm out of here too.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 29, 2005)

Already??

Oh well, sweet dreams, DH, and it was good to see you again.


----------



## Orochimaru (Dec 30, 2005)

_What's up with all the mods' and admins' avatars? and why is Ryu Vash and Vash Ryu? Something weird is going on ..._


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 30, 2005)

Ack all of these changes with the avys and looking the sameness avy thingies, and switches of thinges


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Ack all of these changes with the avys and looking the sameness avy thingies, and switches of thinges


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 30, 2005)

I only visit this thread very rarely, and my apologies for not coming around more often, but I just had to say something about this...



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> The Sports Bar is under the GK regime, good luck on that. I'm still trying to usurp some position on Naruto Avenue and ANBU Central.



The part about the Sports Bar under the GK regime is pretty amusing XD  But no, I'm not modding the Mall.  That's MK's domain.  

I have to worry about the Avenue.  

That being said, Nah-Nah was recommended for the English Dubs because we have full confidence in her desire to help out there.  Why?  Because she's been helping us over in that section almost ever since I was modded.  

And I'm glad that she's modded, because that now that she's there, I can now start to concentrate on other parts of the Avenue a little more.

Anyway, if you want to moderate the Avenue, we have to feel that you're actually serious about it.  =P

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Oh box in a box.  It's KK.  How's it goin?  If this is the right place to ask it that is.
> How was your Christmas and stuff?



Good and such. PM for more. ^^


----------



## Dragonzair (Dec 30, 2005)

....

>_> Okay.

I'm very late in this, but that's just because I'm in a place where the computer is rarely used. >_>

Congrats to my twin sister, nahnah~~!!!!!

I <3 you, and you deserve that post~~


----------



## Aman (Dec 30, 2005)

STOP STEALING PEOPLE'S AVYS! 

REZ FOR ADMIN!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't know Rho got smodded =O I'm slow as hell :/

So is no one modding the fc area now?


----------



## Aman (Dec 30, 2005)

It seems so...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

No one is. XD 

[/Time for a Mike spasm!] Mike!!!


----------



## Chi (Dec 30, 2005)

All that thing yesterday somehow reminded me that moment...
I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

OMG! IT'S AOBA!!!!!!12!1!11


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

Matt! How goes it old friend? Been well?

=O It's been far too long since Aoba made an appearance. I'm offended :/


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Things are well, since I'm off until Tuesday I think. Once I go back to school I'll be in the more normal pissy selfish mood though. XD How about for you, Mike? College soon! 

I know. Spectrum must be dying for some Part II Aoba action!!


----------



## Chi (Dec 30, 2005)

ZOMG!!!

Amæthσn look:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

> Things are well, since I'm off until Tuesday I think. Once I go back to school I'll be in the more normal pissy selfish mood though. XD How about for you, Mike? College soon!



Haha, human interaction with most people in your age group would make me wanna shoot myself in the face. Hell, interaction with most people in any age group has the same effect. Fortunately, there are the cool exceptions like you and me 

I'm swell. Just hanging out not doing much but wishing I wasn't out of cigarettes xD

Yup, I start the fourth ^^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 30, 2005)

Soujirou said:
			
		

> All that thing yesterday somehow reminded me that moment...
> I just couldn't help myself


Now THAT was too good to be true.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets go have a party in the Unmodded Forums.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been "partying" in that same section that is now "unmodded", as you say, for going on 11 months now.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2005)

> So is no one modding the fc area now?


 kk_fg still can mod it.

I take care of stuff to in their. So it's fine atm.


----------



## Hef (Dec 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> kk_fg still can mod it.
> 
> I take care of stuff* to *in *their*. So it's fine atm.


Funny!  :modpraise


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

I noticed, since one of my fc's got incinerated :/ xP

I was just asking since Rho got smodded and I don't know who got moved where to cover what when people are upgraded/moved.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> I noticed, since one of my fc's got incinerated :/ xP
> 
> I was just asking since Rho got smodded and I don't know who got moved where to cover what when people are upgraded/moved.



Well, when a mod is promoted, we don't necessarily have to appoint another mod to the previous section under said mod's control...since the promoted mod usually (hopefully XD) visits the section they modded beforehand...unless of course chaos breaks loose...then another mod is promoted. XD


----------



## Hef (Dec 30, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Well, when a mod is promoted, we don't necessarily have to appoint another mod to the previous section under said mod's control...*since the promoted mod usually (hopefully XD) visits the section they modded beforehand*...unless of course chaos breaks loose...then another mod is promoted. XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

But one is usually appointed as a replacement if the area is heavily trafficed/in need of constant supervision, right? Not the case with the fc area, but I didn't know if it was a sort of...traditional thing to do so, or what, but I suppose you've answered the question and that this reply is kind of pointless, yet I continue to type it to its bitter end.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> But one is usually appointed as a replacement if the area is heavily trafficed/in need of constant supervision, right?



Verily.



			
				Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Not the case with the fc area, but I didn't know if it was a sort of...traditional thing to do so, or what,



Exactly - the FC subforum is frequented by essentially the whole team (XD) so I think we're not too worried about coverage there unless things get out of hand.



			
				Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> but I suppose you've answered the question and that this reply is kind of pointless, yet I continue to type it to its bitter end.



That's Judge ItO for ya! XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

Shall it be my quest to assault the fc section with all of my diminished digital might, bringing about need for supervision? I am severely lonely without specificified mod presence to constantly keep me company with a ring of +3 watchfulness. I may have to rectify its absence.

I could...perhaps, venture elsewhere, but I think I'll forego leaving my precious fc section. With the way jingles is carrying on, who knows, it might not even be there by the time I get back  

If only I cared about anything else in the forums >.> Well, I do, but the problem is that I can discuss it all at my leisure and amongst pre-selected friends and filtered acquaintences in the fanclubs. Why would I ever leave? [That's why jingles is trying to eradicate them, and why I want them to stay more than ever ]


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Haha, human interaction with most people in your age group would make me wanna shoot myself in the face. Hell, interaction with most people in any age group has the same effect. Fortunately, there are the cool exceptions like you and me
> 
> I'm swell. Just hanging out not doing much but wishing I wasn't out of cigarettes xD
> 
> Yup, I start the fourth ^^



Aww, so you know how I feel. =/

What are your first classes for semester one?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> kk_fg still can mod it.
> 
> I take care of stuff to in their. So it's fine atm.
> 
> ...



*Hef gains the title spelling/grammar nazi. 
*Reznor is stripped of title Yahweh.
*Reznor gains the title Nyad.
*Mike the Omnipotent gains the title college student.
*Matt gains the title weirdo.
*Matt gains the title double poster.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Hef gains the title spelling/grammar nazi.
> *Reznor is stripped of title Yahweh.
> *Reznor gains the title Nyad.
> *Mike the Omnipotent gains the title college student.
> ...



*Matt gains the title Banned!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 30, 2005)

KK gains the title of "Spankaholics Anonymous"   

To answer your question, ItO...:

Kagakusha was demoted completely, hef took his place...
MechaTC was demoted to Advisor, Kakashi Fangirl took Chris' place.
Jacko returned, and he was "promoted" to Advisor


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *Matt gains the title Banned!



To rip off Shroomsday, *Kagakusha gains the title unstable newb.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *Matt gains the title Banned!


 KK gets the title groped!


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2005)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *Matt gains the title Banned!


*unbans KK from the forum*


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> To rip off Shroomsday, *Kagakusha gains the title unstable newb.



Oro?  



			
				Kage said:
			
		

> KK gets the title groped!



 

*advises Rez*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *unbans KK from the forum*



You don't have the power anymore, lowly Nyad!

Edit: KK, you werent here for Naruto Forums - The Game, by our very own Shroomsday.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't remember, since I lost my schedule. I have philosophy...ethics...I don't remember what else. They just threw some stuff on a list for me without asking and I didn't really pay attention


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 30, 2005)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> KK gets the title groped!


Too late!!
I already gave him "Spankaholic anonymous"

Heffie-hef can take that title, though.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Too late!!
> I already gave him &quot;Spankaholic anonymous&quot;
> 
> Heffie-hef can take that title, though.


 So I can't grope both of them? Me sad.


----------



## Hef (Dec 30, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Kagakusha was demoted completely, hef took his place...
> MechaTC was demoted to Advisor, Kakashi Fangirl took Chris' place.


Actually it's the other way around, but that would be more suitable. XD

*gropes everybody*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2005)

*rapes heffy* <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been groped!


----------



## Hef (Dec 30, 2005)

schmosip said:
			
		

> *rapes heffy* <3


*quotes Justice* It's not really a rape if the other participant is willing. 


			
				mattman said:
			
		

> I've been groped!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh, heffie-hef!!!  

  

YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME ALIVE!!! *runs away*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

The forums are slooooooooow.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 30, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> Actually it's the other way around, but that would be more suitable. XD
> 
> *gropes everybody*


I've been groped! And I loved it.


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

Kage, I picked up that quote first.


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2005)

Like... you guys all need some sex or something.  If you just read this last page, it's pretty fucking pitiful.  We're all losers.  Bunch of soft core cyber sex.  Losers!


----------



## Chi (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

*Mods Martryn*


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Like... you guys all need some sex or something.  If you just read this last page, it's pretty fucking pitiful.  We're all losers.  Bunch of soft core cyber sex.  Losers!



Fortunately I left before that started, so I won't need to see it.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

You guys know that you <3333333333333333333333333333333333333 the spam.

Edit: Can someone with power please abuse it and make  :giro?


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

_You_ want to be Zaku>?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

That's not Zaku! It's Kuro!!!


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

*squints* Who's Kuro?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Kurogane from Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle.


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

I saw the character, but damn, he looks a lot like Zaku.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 30, 2005)

No more homoerotic PDA, plz.
Masturbate before posting if you really need too.


> You don't have the power anymore, lowly Nyad!


 Yeah, but it's more fun to say than *bans KK*


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 30, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> No more homoerotic PDA, plz.
> _Masturbate before posting if you really need too._


:S That will definitely slow my posting rate way down...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

What the heck is Reznor telling me to do in my thread anyway?! 
[/Forum Leaders Thread Alpha Male/Mod]


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> What the heck is Reznor telling me to do in my thread anyway?!
> [/Forum Leaders Thread Alpha Male/Mod]


Yeah, Reznor needs to learn to respect the forum leaders thread mod.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yeah, Reznor needs to learn to respect the forum leaders thread mod.



*advises Josie with panache*


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmm, do I want to learn who exactly KK is?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Hmm, do I want to learn who exactly KK is?



Yes. 

And Josip, you're just as much the mod (officially now too!) of this thread as me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, too bad, because no one is in the mood to help me in that section so I'll just be taking these two posts and I'll be on my way,


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

Take five.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2005)

Matt, nay. The forum leaders thread mod has authorty even over the admins.

Btw I found a way to get you on forum leaders page.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Matt, nay. The forum leaders thread mod has authorty even over the admins.
> 
> Btw I found a way to get you on forum leaders page.



Really? :amazed


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 30, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Really? :amazed


Yeah go and check the forum leaders page closely. XDDD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

XD  You don't have to keep that there for me though. 

I have to admit though, my name looks fanceh there!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 30, 2005)

Ohh i am Lost.


Gimme a Thread to Mod Please?


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

> Yeah go and check the forum leaders page closely. XDDD



*squints*

You bastard!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> *squints*
> 
> You bastard!



If I find you, I'll be sure to spank the blood out of you for that one!


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2005)

> If I find you, I'll be sure to spank the blood out of you for that one!


You'll never find me nubcakes <----- I do understand the irony of that so don't lynch me for that comment.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 30, 2005)

You'll never take him alive!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm gonna go to bed. Night!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 30, 2005)

Nighty night, Mattie.   
EDIT: Holy hell, I'm way late.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

And Yet i am Ignored.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2005)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> :S That will definitely slow my posting rate way down...


Try spaming the Agony thread then 



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> And Josip, you're just as much the mod (officially now too!) of this thread as me.


 Hey! I was modded to the ANBU section, first!

It's mine! Not to mention it's alternate name is the Lazorfistorium. 

(Lazorfist is my soul's name, BTW)



			
				NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> And Yet i am Ignored.


I was paying attention, I was just too shy to respond >.<


----------



## Gold Knight (Dec 31, 2005)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I was paying attention, I was just too shy to respond >.<



Me too!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 31, 2005)

I was ignoring you, honestly.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Reznor, you're a smod now though. An evil smod. Therefore, you do not share utopia with Josip and I. 

XD NarutoMaster, alot of people don't know what to say to some of those things.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 31, 2005)

Nor do you share failure contentedness with me and... >.> there are others. Dammit.


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

Wohohohoo! After ~5 hours i'll be already in 2006, and most of you will still live in 2005..

That's actually very sad.. Living in the past


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, I've still got 13+ hours til 06 here.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah. I've got about 12 and a half hours. XD


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

Judge I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've still got 13+ hours til 06 here.





I'll be already drunk and sleeping in my friend's house by that time


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll be drunk by that time as well, though I think I'll have a bit left til sleepy time at that point


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2005)

I have 11 hours and 45 minutes left.


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

4 hours 24 minutes.


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

Looks like we are in one time zone with you heF.. +2 GMT?
Where are you from?


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2005)

4 hours 19 minutes.

Huh, same as hef? Where do you live?

EDIT: I think i'll make an off topic thread about this.


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> 4 hours 19 minutes.
> 
> Huh, same as hef? Where do you live?
> 
> EDIT: I think i'll make an off topic thread about this.



How come, i asked the exact same thing in the exact same time?


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm from Finland.


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm from Latvia.. The same timezone


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2005)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> How come, i asked the exact same thing in the exact same time?


Haha, didn't notice that. 


			
				hef said:
			
		

> I'm from Finland.





			
				そうじろう said:
			
		

> I'm from Latvia.. The same timezone


Sweden here.  


Here's the thread: Chrono Crisis website


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 31, 2005)

So does anyone know why Vash was de-Smodded and put as the Trash Mod?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

He wasn't. Ryu and Vash switched names. And Ryu mods the Bath House, but you can't see that on the forum leaders list unless you have access.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

Like who wants to mod the Trash Forum?


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2005)

Huh why did that happen? 

Because of the racist complaints?


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Huh why did that happen?
> 
> Because of the racist complaints?





			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> He wasn't. Ryu and Vash switched names. And Ryu mods the Bath House, but you can't see that on the forum leaders list unless you have access.


........................................


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2005)

I thought that was a joke . They're trying to fool the members huh?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

Still who wants to mod a trash forum?


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I thought that was a joke . They're trying to fool the members huh?


You're deductive skills are amazing. :amazed


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Still who wants to mod a trash forum?


All the mods are given mod powers in the Trash sections so that they can undo trashing threads and such.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah btu what i meant was why would someone wanna mod only the trash forum can't he take more?


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Yeah btu what i meant was why would someone wanna mod only the trash forum can't he take more?


Wtf? Who said anything like that? =___= Nobody actually wants to mod the sanitation exclusively, but all the mods _can_ to correct their slip-ups and whatnot.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> *You'r* deductive skills are amazing. :amazed



*Picks on teh Finnish grammar/spelling nazi.*


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Picks on teh Finnish grammar/spelling nazi.*


*Shuts Matt up with cock.*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Wait until Copinator sees this! *Records for evidence*


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Wait until Copinator sees this! *Records for evidence*


Your mouth filled with cock?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

I am so pressing charges! XD

Edit: Cool! I just had some noodles without boiling them. And they still taste good.


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I am so pressing charges! XD


But I didn't do anything!


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok guys.. It's 8 minutes before new year, here, in +2 GMT..
I now wish to everyone who lives in this time zone, Happy New 2006 Year..
I wish you a lot of happiness in new year. And may all your wishes come true


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Soujirou!

And Hef! Don't you guys have anything to signal the start of the new year?


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> And Hef! Don't you guys have anything to signal the start of the new year?


You guys meaning what?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

ONE MINUTE BEFORE HEFFIE-HEF GETS DRUNK!!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

The both of you. You in its plural form.

In the USA we watch a ball drop. Lame, huh?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> In the USA we watch a ball drop. Lame, huh?


Times Square, New York, to be exact.
Of course, I ain't going there, it's cold, and there's plenty of sleet.

AND HEFFIE-HEF!!! *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> ONE MINUTE BEFORE HEFFIE-HEF GETS DRUNK!!!


SURPRISE! Heffie doesn't drink! 


> The both of you. You in its plural form.
> 
> In the USA we watch a ball drop. Lame, huh?


Well we uh... hurl our money to the sky in the form of fireworks? XD I don't to do that, though. I don't see much point in celebrating New Year.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

2006 is gonna rock. ^_^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

Hef don't drink?? I'm stunned.

I'll be drinking a homemade Chilean drink, "Monkey's Tail"


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Mario, I dunno if your liver can take that stuff. 

Heffie's a good boy!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

You know what "Monkey's Tail" is?? It's just a drink, I'll let you know the ingredients later.


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Hef don't drink?? I'm stunned.


No I don't. I live on freeze-dried food solely.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

BTW, here are the ingredients for "Monkey's Tail":

- 1 pint of milk
- 4 teaspoons of coffee
- cinnamon
- 12 cups (or 500-600 ml) of Aguardiente/Pisco (distilled grape alcoholic juice which can be acquired at a Liquor Store)
- sugar (if necessary)


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok guys.. Now you officially living in past 

And i'm going to get drunk


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Soujirou.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

With the new Year our mods should be fired and replaced.


----------



## Hef (Dec 31, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> With the new Year our mods should be fired and replaced.


You wouldn't still get modded.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 31, 2005)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> With the new Year our mods should be fired and replaced.



Done!


----------



## Chi (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Happy New Year, Soujirou.



Thanks Am?thσn!

I'm now going out to... to celebrate.. yes..
And i don't know when i'll be back, so i now wish you all 

Happy New 2006 Year!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

Eeep, I forgot...
Happy New Year, Soujirou


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

hef said:
			
		

> You wouldn't still get modded.


thats why i brought pie.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2005)

*?Feliz a?o nuevo, Soujirou!* 
Happy New Year, Soujirou!​


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

It's Tim! Happy New Year Tim!!


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Matt!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't make an avy for my life.  I found good pics though.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I can't make an avy for my life.  I found good pics though.


Lol. Same here. I used Jasc Animation Shop's _Animation Wizard_ to make my current one. I just can't get it to work when I use ImageReady.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

No? It looks good though! I'm trying to use photoshop, but I always end up distorting the image and making it look weird. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 31, 2005)

I didn't know MNK spoke Spanish.

Oh well, if you are, then... Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 31, 2005)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No? It looks good though! I'm trying to use photoshop, but I always end up distorting the image and making it look weird. XD


 Yes, it is good. It's just that I cheated by using a wizard that does it automatically, instead of doing it manually in ImageReady. Of course, I did the cropping and resizing mostly in Paint Shop Pro 9, but that's about it.

And if the images get distorted when you resize them, make sure the box in the rectangle here has a check mark in it: 


You may not be able to get the exact size you want this way, but at least the image won't wind up distorted. 
Also, try to avoid enlarging pics, if you do. It makes the images look pixilated. XD

Edit: @Naru-chacha: Yes, I'm currently taking Spanish 1 in school. Almost done with my first semester, now.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Tim! It's very helpful!


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2005)

*crawls in* Aww man, you know a New Years party is lame when you come home at 9 PM.


----------



## martryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Man, I haven't heard from the friends I have that were supposed to have the party tonight.  If they don't call in the hour I'm falling back into my secondary party plans.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

What are those, Mart?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a Secret to say:



*Spoiler*: __ 



I like to sing its my passion i am hoping in the new year i can start my road to stardome so wish me luck guys/gals.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck with your singing, NM.


----------



## martryn (Dec 31, 2005)

> What are those, Mart?



I have a friend in Fayetteville, which is an hour north.  Their parties are more fun anyway, but the drive sorta sucks.  Especially on New Years.  My first plans did fall through, but the guy in Fayetteville has his phone off!


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jan 1, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I have a friend in Fayetteville, which is an hour north.  Their parties are more fun anyway, but the drive sorta sucks.  Especially on New Years.  My first plans did fall through, but the guy in Fayetteville has his phone off!


Kinda makes my evening of movie rentals and food fest with my sis look pretty good.  I've never made big plans; I was either in at the hospital covering emergency call-ins or trying to get some sleep so I could go into the hospital to take care of the emergency call-ins.

Just kept it simple.


----------



## mow (Jan 1, 2006)

DragonHeart52 said:
			
		

> Just kept it simple.



That's the right way to go . Im sipping on some red wine with my best friend, bets time ever <3.

Happy new year DH . May the next year be filled with joyful encounters


----------



## monk3 (Jan 1, 2006)

wow. yay! happy new year everyone! it just passed for me.


----------



## martryn (Jan 1, 2006)

> Kinda makes my evening of movie rentals and food fest with my sis look pretty good. I've never made big plans; I was either in at the hospital covering emergency call-ins or trying to get some sleep so I could go into the hospital to take care of the emergency call-ins.



Well, I sorta blew it by sitting here.  I gave up on trying to make New Years plans.  I had never done anything big until 2003, so I guess I'm staying true to my roots.  I did rent the first season of Arrested Development.  I guess I could watch that.  There's not even anyone else in my house to celebrate with.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 1, 2006)

I might be late (East Coast and Central time), but 
Happy New Year, everyone  

If moe's still here, then, how does it feel for your Louisiana State to destroynate Dani's U. of Miami at the Peach Bowl?

I should've been scoring, but I guess it's new year, same old.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 1, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Random, s&g. ^___________^
> [omfg. ill just watch house on youtube. screw dat.]


XDDD

Nah, Marty's sig just made me think of it. Hell Marty's sig might even be from the movie but I can't remember since I haven't watched the movie in ages. >_<


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 1, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Random, s&g. ^___________^
> [omfg. ill just watch house on youtube. screw dat.]


XDDD

Nah, Marty's sig just made me think of it. Hell Marty's sig might even be from the movie but I can't remember since I haven't watched the movie in ages. >_<


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy new year.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 1, 2006)

> Yeah btu what i meant was why would someone wanna mod only the trash forum can't he take more?


 She also mods the Bathhouse, you just can't see it.


----------



## Chi (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh god.. What a new year..
I hope all of you guys had as much fun as I did 
It seems that it's already a 1st January in the whole world..

Ok.. I'm now having a very important quest, to find something to eat


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2006)

Same here...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 1, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> She also mods the Bathhouse, you just can't see it.



I already said that! Nice job bringing back a dead post!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 1, 2006)

I...My plans failed :sad I don't know why, but they did. And I had no secondary plans. So, as a fallback, I plan to get drunk tonight, instead. With a serious lack of fun and other people, more of a "beginning alcholic festival '06" kind of thing. :/


----------



## Procyon (Jan 1, 2006)

Mike, it's hard to believe that the Glory Days of the Choco FC are going to be a year past soon!


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2006)

> Mike, it's hard to believe that the Glory Days of the Choco FC are going to be a year past soon!


Ahh too bad I wasn't there for that.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 1, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Ahh too bad I wasn't there for that.



It is. It was so fun.


----------



## Chi (Jan 1, 2006)

Eemmm.. It's kinda offtopic, but could you guys give me advice on my sig..

I'm total amateur in Photoshop, and this is kinda my first work..



What would be best to put in the middle?

And does it even worth continuing working?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 1, 2006)

It's interesting. You've done some good brightness/contrast. I'd give you my input, but people would likely yell at you for what I suggest in the art dept. What would be good I guess, if you put a stroke line in the middle? Just get the Marquee tool, however you spell it and make a line in the middle. Then go edit<stroke (Usually black, one pixel)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 1, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Yay convo thread



Bah, this thread's cooler than the convo threads!


----------



## Reznor (Jan 1, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Bah, this thread's cooler than the convo threads!


So am I! 

  <--- see I told you


----------



## Chi (Jan 1, 2006)

Ok.. I did this stuff with stroke, but i kinda didn't like it.. 
Naybe i ruined it, but you can see the result in my sig


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 1, 2006)

I need to know who gave Rez the title of "Lord Rezington Lowenbrau the Third"


----------



## Chi (Jan 1, 2006)

It's his family name.. 
Didn't you know? 
Reznor = Royal blood

So bow


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 1, 2006)

> Mike, it's hard to believe that the Glory Days of the Choco FC are going to be a year past soon!



Has it been that long?  

We ned to think of a way to recreate similar glory again. I would, but I'm playing WoW >.>


----------



## Shiron (Jan 1, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> Ok.. I did this stuff with stroke, but i kinda didn't like it..
> Naybe i ruined it, but you can see the result in my sig


It looks good to me (of course, that's better than I could do. I suck at making sigs, using that kind of stuff >_<).


----------



## Reznor (Jan 1, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I need to know who gave Rez the title of "Lord Rezington Lowenbrau the Third"


I did. Go join the Proper Gentlemen's FC in the Non-Naruto FC section.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 1, 2006)

Okay Al, I'll give you that. You're cooler than me. But Al, if you want to make this thread REALLY cool, and prove that you're cooler than the thread itself, you need to do this:

1. Get  to be a floaty.
2. Replace the Asuma thing with  floaty.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 2, 2006)

My god, Matt killed the forum leaders thread! 

Anyways, my smiley is only to be used under extreme sarcasm.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, it's more Reznor's fault! Down with Rezington!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, Reznor sucks! >(

How are things with you, Matt?


----------



## martryn (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, S&G, you're here.  Now you can address my Pac-Man problem.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 2, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Hey, S&G, you're here.  Now you can address my Pac-Man problem.


Where, which, what Pacman problem?

EDIT*
Nevermind, found it.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm ten under Space Invaders. 

So why did you guys finally decide to get that arcade? Will we see more new games any time soon? 

Anyway, I'm not doing bad. Dreading school tomorrow. How about you, Joko?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'm ten under Space Invaders.
> 
> So why did you guys finally decide to get that arcade? Will we see more new games any time soon? ?


Tazmo finally decided to be useful! 

So he offered to add hacks to the forum, we're currently trying to decide five useful ones that will be added. We picked the arcade because of Pacman.  



> Anyway, I'm not doing bad. Dreading school tomorrow. How about you, Joko


I'm good, slow day, but I finally feel recovered from New Years. Going to see King Kong in a few hours, hopefully it won't suck.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

5 Hacks, eh? A money system with jobs and all that is fun, albeit pointless. Then we could donate gil and have raffles. 

Tazmo really oughta give Dani and Mel FTP access. @_@

Oh, have fun Josip. I heard that it's supposed to be good.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG put me in charge of da hacks.


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

We have an arcade? 

I'm always away when something happens! 

EDIT: Second on snake highscore after two tries...  

NOOBS!


----------



## kimikiba (Jan 2, 2006)

i dont know i this is the right place to say this but still:

I am sick of being spioled because of other peoples avatars and signatures. Cant   you guys do something about that?


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

Don't look.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 2, 2006)

kimikiba said:
			
		

> i dont know i this is the right place to say this but still:
> 
> I am sick of being spioled because of other peoples avatars and signatures. Cant   you guys do something about that?



well...this is really meant for the complaints department subforum...but this has been brought up before...there is a feature where you can turn off avys and sigs in the edit options in the User CP.....but if you don't want to do that...then you just shouldn't look...:S


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...this is really meant for the complaints department subforum...but this has been brought up before...there is a feature where you can turn off avys and sigs in the user options in the User CP...I think...but if you don't want to do that...then you just shouldn't look...:S


Or he can be blind like you.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 2, 2006)

...but I have sight beyond sight Amano...


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

That's beyond my knowledge.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2006)

Where's the arcade?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 2, 2006)

It's on the top of the page in that part with the User CP...it's between member list and calendar

or

House Gryffindor's Banner


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

2800 posts!


----------



## Chi (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn those arcads. I lost so much time on them...
And nearly destroyed my keyboard..

I better stay away from them


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

I got 18 in Simon.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 2, 2006)

And i haven't even played anything there cause i know i could win.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 2, 2006)

I got in the top 10 in Pac-Man!


----------



## Chi (Jan 2, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> And i haven't even played anything there cause i know i could win.


 
Yeah.. That's the reason why I don't participate in Olympics


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

I could get something that no ne can beat at Snake but...

Meh.


----------



## Chi (Jan 2, 2006)

I killed quite some time on "Snake", but only managed to get in top 10..
Well.. It's better than nothing i guess


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

I did it two times and ended second, that's enough i guess.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 2, 2006)

Arcade bores me.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 2, 2006)

Ah, now I'm also in the Breakout top 10. I guess that's enough for now.


----------



## Hef (Jan 2, 2006)

I think I'm the only one who thinks the arcade sucks. =___=


----------



## furious styles (Jan 2, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> I think I'm the only one who thinks the arcade sucks. =___=



no, no you're not. only because everyone's better than me ;_;


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

I want more games for it. I'll get bored soon enough when I'm tired of the games.


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> I think I'm the only one who thinks the arcade sucks. =___=


You're not... I just said it bored me.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 2, 2006)

What arcade? The one at Brighton?


----------



## monk3 (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG. an arcade! finally something to do to waste my time more!


----------



## Hef (Jan 2, 2006)

I mean, we could possibly get something semi-useful but we want arcade with silly games. Yay.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> I mean, we could possibly get something semi-useful but we want arcade with silly games. Yay.



What other hacks can we choose from though?


----------



## Hef (Jan 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> What other hacks can we choose from though?


Pretty much anything.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, I just don't see what a useful hack would be. Examples?


----------



## Hef (Jan 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well, I just don't see what a useful hack would be. Examples?


I don't know. I know zilch about this kind of stuff. XD


----------



## Gooba (Jan 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well, I just don't see what a useful hack would be. Examples?


There are SO many things hacks can do.  Well, anything really.  Think of something you would like, hacks can do it (if it is forum related).


----------



## furious styles (Jan 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> There are SO many things hacks can do.  Well, anything really.  Think of something you would like, hacks can do it (if it is forum related).



i'll take a cool million dollars.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

Why the sudden change of heart on the arcade issue?  Has the recent crash inspired y'all to dust off the database and give the old girl a spin?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 2, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> i'll take a cool million dollars.


Honestly, I had written (Don't be an idiot and say "I want a million dollars.") after that, but I felt that nobody would actually be dumb enough to say it.  Thanks for proving me wrong.'

Nibbles, no clue, we were as shocked as you are.  The thread title in the HR when we found out was "OMGWTF H4x, lol!" This is probably the only time that legitimately applied.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

Well once I'm not so drunk I'm taking back my tetris high score and keeping it


----------



## Hef (Jan 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Honestly, I had written (Don't be an idiot and say "I want a million dollars.") after that, but I felt that nobody would actually be dumb enough to say it.  Thanks for proving me wrong.'


It's ok.  I'm fine with a million euros if dollars aren't doable.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> Honestly, I had written (Don't be an idiot and say "I want a million dollars.") after that, but I felt that nobody would actually be dumb enough to say it.  Thanks for proving me wrong.'



glad to be of service =)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

Anything, eh?

I still need examples.


----------



## Hef (Jan 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Anything, eh?
> 
> I still need examples.


Like a rotating flash banner with nekkid men frolicking around.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

We should be able to further customise our profiles. Like add music to them.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

RPG rep system with jobs and such.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> RPG rep system with jobs and such.



I was thinking that, but I didn't think it would fly well...


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been pushing the RPG-style rep system for a while now.  Just think: chauron, for instance, could specialize in gfx, and rack up gfx-based rep on the Art forums.  We should have SEVEN rep bars, each a different color, and representing different characteristics / stats.

Of course the problem here is one of interpretation; Gooba said you _could_ do anything (forum-related) with hacks, not that he was able (allowed) to with this forum.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 2, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I've been pushing the RPG-style rep system for a while now.  Just think: chauron, for instance, could specialize in gfx, and rack up gfx-based rep on the Art forums.  We should have SEVEN rep bars, each a different color, and representing different characteristics / stats.
> 
> Of course the problem here is one of interpretation; Gooba said you _could_ do anything (forum-related) with hacks, not that he was able (allowed) to with this forum.



That's a genius idea! Although too specific I'd think to work perfectly?


----------



## furious styles (Jan 2, 2006)

that is a fairly righteous idea actually..


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 2, 2006)

Nybarius = Smart (still under Dani's level of smartness)


----------



## monk3 (Jan 2, 2006)

i think the arcade was a pretty righteous idea. all we need is Galaga in there and maybe even Joust


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 2, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Its not the gfxing that gets Chauron rep, its the gfx+random conversations that gives him rep. Look at how many "gfx-section only" members there are and look at their level, some of them have been here way longer then chauron and have barely a green bar.



He's also a cute guy who has a flattering (I assume) picture posted.  In fact, I chose him for just this reason: people tend to know him, even though he represents an obscure section.  My idea would benefit the people who aren't so well known, however.

Congrats on Ascendancy, by the way.  In your case, well-deserved.  Mad manga, mad banners, mad avatars, moder-hatin' the forums--mad respect.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 3, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Nybarius = Smart (still under Dani's level of smartness)



You only say she's smart because you are spineless and afraid to stand up to her.  Nybar's level of intelligence is advanced light years ahead of that of KnK's.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

^You only say he's smart because you are spineless and afraid to stand up to him.  Naru-chacha's level of intelligence is advanced light years ahead of that of  Nybarius.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm light years behind everyone in intelligence, and that's only because I'm spineless and afraid to stand up to people.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I'm light years behind everyone in intelligence, and that's only because I'm spineless and afraid to stand up to people.


You fail! You should have continued it with

"You only say he's smart because you are spineless and afraid to stand up to him. Cable's level of intelligence is advanced light years ahead of that of Naru-chacha"

or something.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 3, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You fail! You should have continued it with
> 
> "You only say he's smart because you are spineless and afraid to stand up to him. Cable's level of intelligence is advanced light years ahead of that of Naru-chacha"
> 
> or something.


But then I'd be (how it's put in the movie beach street) a biter.  I don't want that on my resume.


----------



## Aman (Jan 3, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I'm light years behind everyone in intelligence, and that's only because I'm spineless and afraid to stand up to people.


Damn you, you destroyed it!


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

How come there are members with less than 2000 posts and with 150x150 avatars? I want big avatar too 

Ok.. Trading my unused signature space on aditional 25x25 pixels for avatar


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 3, 2006)

Some members just PM an Admin and ask to be put into the Senior Members usergroup, for whatever reason. 

I did it myself, I was a senior when I had 500 posts, but then again I'm the prodigy exception...NOT!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

XD I should have done that. It seemed that all of the people who joined at the same time as me, or earlier were senior members before I was. Now it seems everyone is a mod.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 3, 2006)

Well you're a mod to, the most important mod on the forum, the dreaded and respected forum leaders thread mod.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well you're a mod to, the most important mod on the forum, the dreaded and respected forum leaders thread mod.



Haha, I gotta say that I love this position anyway. I'm comfy with being the mod of the Forum Leaders Thread.  Now I even have my name on the list.

I've gotta snow shovel now.


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

To bad "Forum Leaders Thread" mod can't change size for me, because it's to humiliating job for him...

I'll try to PM some smod, but i kinda doubt i'll get an "OK"


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 3, 2006)

You just have to have a semi good reason why you want it. Mine was that I needed a bigger PM box for the music pimpages.


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

Means I won't recive an approval 
Damn.. I'll never make 2000 posts..

or will i..


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 3, 2006)

You just have to be diplomatic about it, and also if you are going to PM someone, be sure to PM the friendly Admins, Occa or KnK, NN is to lazy to do shit.

Your best chance lies in those two.


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

I just counted, that with my average post count (which is 4.30 posts per day), i'll make 2000 posts in 282 days.. It's even longer than never 


Edit: I sent a PM to KnK. Knowing her, she'll probably answers after few days when accidentely finds my PM


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, Dani is very busy, but she usually gets the job done.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Done shoveling!

Well, I would give you senior membership, Soujirou, but that falls out of the mod of the FLT's domain.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 3, 2006)

it's hard, but not impossible. *points at own postcount*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Done shoveling!
> 
> Well, I would give you senior membership, Soujirou, but that falls out of the mod of the FLT's domain.


Shoveling??
Holy hell, it's only raining here, though the wind is brutal......

BTW, is the forum system out of whack, or did Mugen come back as Admin?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Mugen is back. This place is full of surprises, eh?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

> How come there are members with less than 2000 posts and with 150x150 avatars? I want big avatar too
> 
> Ok.. Trading my unused signature space on aditional 25x25 pixels for avatar


 125x125 + 25x25 =/= 150x150

And avatar uploading is a Justice/smod/admin feature.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

KK has been promoted to Fagatron.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

KK is a secretary! 

Is that any different from advisor?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> KK is a secretary!
> 
> Is that any different from advisor?



Umm. YES. I am now overlord. Like duh, lol.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Umm. YES. I am now overlord. Like duh, lol.


Ovarlawrd?

Make Monny admin! I pwomise skittles for all nice members! And such. O:


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> 125x125 + 25x25 =/= 150x150
> 
> And avatar uploading is a Justice/smod/admin feature.


 
I already received PM from KnK. She told me to ask smod to upload me 150x150 avatar.. But somehow i don't want to bother smod's with such task  

I PM'd her again asking if I can be a member of "Senior Members", and now waiting for the answer.. But it probably won't happen...

And.. Are you talking about uploading avatar's from url? I always uploading them from my PC...


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> I already received PM from KnK. She told me to ask smod to upload me 150x150 avatar.. But somehow i don't want to bother smod's with such task
> 
> I PM'd her again asking if I can be a member of "Senior Members", and now waiting for the answer.. But it probably won't happen...
> 
> And.. Are you talking about uploading avatar's from url? I always uploading them from my PC...


Oh, it's no problem for them. (I think, atleast)

When I wasn't a senior member (or when senior membership wasn't around?) it was me and Celly who had 150 x 150 avas, the only members. xD You just have to ask somebody to upload it, doesn't take long at all.

Infact, ask Reznor! And tell him Monny sent you, and if he doesn't upload one for you, I'm going to fire him from being my dad and never eat sammiches again.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 3, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Make Monny admin! I pwomise skittles for all nice members! And such. O:


I want some Skittles. XD


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

RodneyMack said:
			
		

> I want some Skittles. XD


Then start a revolution! Wear a "Monny for admin" banner on your sig, ava, and forehead! THEY CANNOT DENY US.


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Oh, it's no problem for them. (I think, atleast)
> 
> When I wasn't a senior member (or when senior membership wasn't around?) it was me and Celly who had 150 x 150 avas, the only members. xD You just have to ask somebody to upload it, doesn't take long at all.
> 
> Infact, ask Reznor! And tell him Monny sent you, and if he doesn't upload one for you, I'm going to fire him from being my dad and never eat sammiches again.


 
Thanks 

I want to wait answer from KnK first. Because I change avatars very often, and sking smod each time.. well.. they'll just hate me...

It's possible to upload pics from your PC when you are a senior by yourself, right? right  ?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I want to wait answer from KnK first. Because I change avatars very often, and sking smod each time.. well.. they'll just hate me...
> 
> It's possible to upload pics from your PC when you are a senior by yourself, right? right  ?


xD They might, but it's doubtful. O:

Yeah. Sometimes I'm lazy and make an smod upload the ava for me anyways. Because I'm too lazy to click all the buttons. XDDDD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 3, 2006)

Senior membership is just like normal membership except for a few more privileges, such as the 150x150 limit to avis increase. You still upload the avis just like normal, but you can have bigger avis.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Umm. YES. I am now overlord. Like duh, lol.


That would explain the violet font on Jack's username.
Either that, or Dani had another one of her drunken rage phases again.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> That would explain the violet font on Jack's username.
> Either that, or Dani had another one of her drunken rage phases again.



It's LAVENDER.


----------



## Hef (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> It's LAVENDER.


Straight people can never tell the difference. 

But actually, this is lavender omglol.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

I actually guessed that it was lavender. Does that imply that I am gay?

*guesses the answer is "yes"*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Straight people can never tell the difference.
> 
> But actually, this is lavender omglol.


Sorry if I can't tell the difference between...:

*Lavender, Fuchsia, Pink, Rose, Violet, Light Red, Strawberry, and BLACK!!*


----------



## RodMack (Jan 3, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Then start a revolution! Wear a "Monny for admin" banner on your sig, ava, and forehead! THEY CANNOT DENY US.


Lol, maybe I should. First, i would have to make a banner. XD


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

All colors are in "Post reply" editor. And his color is "plum" 

P.S. hef, i sent you a PM. There is a little request


----------



## Hef (Jan 3, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> All colors are in "Post reply" editor. And his color is "plum"


Not _all_ colors.  Besides, you cheated.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Straight people can never tell the difference.
> 
> But actually, this is lavender omglol.



Mel lied to me. D:

Lavender is so light lolomg.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> It's LAVENDER.


You ignored my post... D':

And, imo, it's:

red mixed with white and a wheeeee bit of blue.

Thus, a very very pinkish and white maroon. 8D (yay! paint mixin's!)


----------



## Hef (Jan 3, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> And, imo, it's:
> 
> red mixed with white and a wheeeee bit of blue.
> 
> Thus, a very very pinkish and white maroon. 8D (yay! paint mixin's!)


It's the love child of Mrs. Plum and Mr. Orchid. :<


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Not _all_ colors.  Besides, you cheated.



Well.. Colors that you can show in the forum are there..

And i didn't cheat 
I just ruined the fun 

P.S. Thanks for avatar


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> It's the love child of Mrs. Plum and Mr. Orchid. :<


....HOMGYOU'RERIGHT.

So nawt lawl. That's just... D:!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> ....HOMGYOU'RERIGHT.
> 
> So nawt lawl. That's just... D:!



*adminifies* D:


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *adminifies* D:


Oh yes, I HAFF SUPAR POWARS.

*adminarates Jacko*

WEAR A FLUFFY HAT. >O


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

- Lavender

 - And this color called "MAUVE LINEN".. I just thought the name sounded cool 

 - "Ecru"


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, if it isn't lavender, I suppose I will just call it lavenderish. At least until we get an official report as to what-the-fuck color it really, REALLY is.

*has a flash-back of trying to discern the differences in shades of "white"*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey! It looks an awful lot like these flowers, eh?



EDIT: *compares the text with the flowers*

No, no it doesn't. I guess everyone who guessed "lavender" fails. XD


----------



## Hef (Jan 3, 2006)

+  = KK


----------



## ninamori (Jan 3, 2006)

Joe = dp!

*bans* >D

YOU'VE BEEN ADMINERATED.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

That second plum on the left looks like an ass or a striated scrotum.

*swears off of plums*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

You aren't allowed to swear off Joe in my thread, Jack.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *swears off Kingler*


*SAY MY NAME!!!!*


----------



## Aman (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, what did i miss?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry i had Dreaded school whats happened in this Thread?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

Butt sex, that's what happened.

I'm tired of the Naruto fillers already.
They make Dragon Ball GT look like an Academy Award Winner for best drama.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

Tired of the fillers "already"? I was tired of them before they started!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Manga-only. ^________^


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm used to the fillers, no thanks to the damn Garlic Jr. Saga (DBZ)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

That was a filler? I liked that one.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a brain-teaser.

Prove that every even number can be expressed as the sum of two primes.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Math's not my forte. I'll solve a word puzzle if you have one.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?th?n said:
			
		

> Manga-only. ^________^



same here 



			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> Here's a brain-teaser.
> 
> Prove that every even number can be expressed as the sum of two primes.



easy to test, harder to prove.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 3, 2006)

I got a Leaf Village Headband.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 3, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I got a Leaf Village Headband.


.....................................................
(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

It's Beet the Vandal Buster!!


----------



## Shiron (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> It's Beet the Vandel Buster!!


Yes, from the first few seconds of Episode 30.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

I've only read like the first chapter, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Here's a brain-teaser.
> 
> Prove that every even number can be expressed as the sum of two primes.


 I'll get right on that


> I'm used to the fillers, no thanks to the damn Garlic Jr. Saga (DBZ)


 What was wrong with Garlic Jr.?

It thought it was good.


			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> Tired of the fillers "already"? I was tired of them before they started!


Not all the filler is/was bad.

Alot of them were good but with crappy endings.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

Rez be sure to tell me how you do on the primes brain teaser.

Here's a much, much easier verbal one.  How many F's are in this phrase?


FINISHED FILES ARE THE RESULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIFIC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Rez be sure to tell me how you do on the primes brain teaser.


I've almost got it!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Here's a much, much easier verbal one.  How many F's are in this phrase?
> 
> 
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RESULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIFIC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS



None.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> None.



I was going to say that, but I always feel stupid when it isn't the case.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

> Here's a much, much easier verbal one. How many F's are in this phrase?
> 
> 
> FINISHED FILES ARE THE RESULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIFIC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS


 A rooster doesn't lay eggs.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I was going to say that, but I always feel stupid when it isn't the case.



It isn't the case.  

*punts Rez*


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

The answer is six, you weirdos.  No trick questions!


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> The answer is six, you weirdos.  No trick questions!


I only counted three, so you obviously tricked me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I only counted three, so you obviously tricked me.



Yea, that's the gist. You're 'supposed' to overlook the 'of'.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 3, 2006)

oddly enough, i counted one of the of's F. hehee :imnotcrazy


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

Valid answers are one, six, and none.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Yea, that's the gist. You're 'supposed' to overlook the 'of'.


Thank you, KK.

It makes being sarcastic easier when someone explains it XD


----------



## furious styles (Jan 3, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> It makes being sarcastic easier when someone explains it XD



does it really?!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Yo Jackowacko,

You do that biochemistry stuff, right?

There's someone trying to tell me that seratonin is an unexistant chemical. He claims that depression purely psychological, and that no defacit of that chemical causes it. And that antidepressants are only on the market as a pointless drug to dish the government money. Really though, is there chemical evidence that seratonin IS existant, and that lack of it causes depression? He doesn't believe me when I say depression is tangible, and you can actually feel a physical difference with your brain.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

Amaethon: Your friend is right, ser*a*tonin is nonexistent.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Amaethon: Your friend is right, ser*a*tonin is nonexistent.



Nit picky. You know that I meant serotonin.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> serotonin.


 Definition:
 An organic compound, C10H12N2O, formed from tryptophan and found in animal and human tissue, especially the brain, blood serum, and gastric mucous membranes, and active as a neurotransmitter and in vasoconstriction, stimulation of the smooth muscles, and regulation of cyclic body processes.

It sounds like it exists to me. If it didn't why would it have a definition like that?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

He has this paranoid theory that the government told us it exists to have us give them money for antidepressants that will make us feel better because we think it will. He also says that since I'm only 15 I have no real problems, and thus no reason to be depressed. It frustrates me, because I can chemically explain why I am depressed, but it's hard to explain otherwise, and it's a long story.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Yo Jackowacko,
> 
> You do that biochemistry stuff, right?
> 
> There's someone trying to tell me that seratonin is an unexistant chemical. He claims that depression purely psychological, and that no defacit of that chemical causes it. And that antidepressants are only on the market as a pointless drug to dish the government money. Really though, is there chemical evidence that seratonin IS existant, and that lack of it causes depression? He doesn't believe me when I say depression is tangible, and you can actually feel a physical difference with your brain.



See: chemical inbalance. Is your friend planning on medical school? I hope not. 

Off to bed. =__=


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

The government doesn't profit from people being depressed, only big pharma (and holistic healers &c).  In truth, the government loses out over depression.  It's the commonly encountered disorder by mental health professionals, and one of the top causes of lost productivity.  All of this can easily be verified.  The coverup would have to be incredibly massive, and the motives he proposes are frivolous.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 3, 2006)

Good night Jack.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Nit picky. You know that I meant serotonin.


He edited the post that he corrected you're spelling with though, so he too makes mistakes.
*throws Nyb's another typo to point out*


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 3, 2006)

I didn't correct a typo, I added more content.  Then, as it happened, I deleted that same content and moved it here: 



(PS: Mistaking "your" and "you're" isn't a typo, it's a brainfart, or less charitably simple ignorance or wanton apathy.)


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Butt sex, that's what happened.


I always miss all the good stuff! 


			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I'm used to the fillers, no thanks to the damn Garlic Jr. Saga (DBZ)


I don't understand why everyone like that saga.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 4, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everyone like that saga.


I don't understand why everyone hated it.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 4, 2006)

*peeks in*

>.>'...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh, look it! It's Erika!


----------



## Neenah (Jan 4, 2006)

Happy -late New Year
Lots of love to everyone <3


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

Happy New Year, Nina!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all back from day 2 of school.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 4, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Oh, look it! It's Erika!



Err hi.. o.O I'm probably going to regret this for asking XD but what was your previous name here and how do you know me? I believe I fail to recognize you


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

Giro the Ramen Man.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 4, 2006)

I vaguely remember you ):

*huggles to make up* XD


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2006)

Let's see...48 more days. Man this is gonna suck.



> I vaguely remember you ):


Welcome to the club


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, now you guys know me. s at Erika.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 4, 2006)

Giro ~ I usually know everybody here quite well, I guess I just didn't talk to you that much back then XD
 *is teh glomped*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

We talked mostly in IRC anyway. (I was GiroMech there.)


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2006)

> Well, now you guys know me.


Yeah, prior to your name change I only saw you...once as Psycho the Hymen Man or something...that and your birthday thread.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't remember much of IRC.. That has it's reasons one could say  ...

Also, night all! O:


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

Night, Erika. ^_^


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello all i ate at in and out.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

What's In and Out?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 4, 2006)

Fast food place hey  whos that in your avvy?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 4, 2006)

Zabuza. ^^


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool i am wearing my headband right now its so tight.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't wear it TOO tight, or your head will look like an 8


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 4, 2006)

i am wearing it over my eye.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 4, 2006)

I guess your eye will pop then.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm wearing like kakashi does.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 4, 2006)

> Hello all i ate at in and out.


 What is this the Narutomaster FC? XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

Beats me, Rez.

Bout time all of you mods are out of the Hokage Residence.....


----------



## Reznor (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Beats me, Rez.
> 
> Bout time all of you mods are out of the Hokage Residence.....


Because when ever mods, don't post, it doesn't mean that they aren't on the forums, it means that they are in the mod lounge.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Rez said:
			
		

> What is this the Narutomaster FC? XD



Looks more and more as if it is indeed. 



> it means that they are in the mod lounge.



Some would say that u lot are indeed ignoring your duties.
Burn all the mods!! 
*I kid, i kid*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Burn all the mods!!
> *I kid, i kid*


No, no no no no no no, NO!!!
Never burn the mods!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
That's why we got the catapult for that


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2006)

And the braying and naying of the barnyard continues.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> That's why we got the catapult for that



Woah! :amazed
Much better than burning.
Lets do it.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Beats me, Rez.
> 
> Bout time all of you mods are out of the Hokage Residence.....



Phew, that mod secks policy discussion was tiresome.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

I bet it was, Jacko
The meeting of the bodies and genitals brains must take a toll on all of you.  

*brings catapult*


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

*loads Rez and fires catapult*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> *loads Rez and fires catapult*



That's not Rez.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> That's not Rez.



*blink*
>.>
<.<
Yes it was. 

*loads Kagakusha and fires*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> *blink*
> >.>
> <.<
> Yes it was.
> ...



Oww. 

*moderates*


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *moderates*



.........................
*Loads Kagakusha and fires again. *


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> .........................
> *Loads Kagakusha and fires again. *


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

>



..................
*Loads Kag.......Is banned for life. *

Noooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ..................
> *Loads Kag.......Is banned for life. *
> 
> Noooooooooooooo!!!



Aww, you overestimate me. It'd only be for a year.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Aww, you overestimate me. It'd only be for a year.



A year?
Bad enough. 
*Bribes Kagakusha with glomps to not ban him.*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> A year?
> Bad enough.
> *Bribes Kagakusha with glomps to not ban him.*



Your Yondaime sig is too hot. You've got me. XD


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Your Yondaime sig is too hot. You've got me. XD



I knew it was a good idea to have Yondy in my siggy.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Hah, you guys are saying "What is this, the NarutoMaster FC?" when you could probably also be saying "What is this, the Giro FC?". 

Anyway, *Loads Jack and fires catapult*


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Noooo, firing the catapult is my job.  *Goes off to sulk*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Noooo, firing the catapult is my job.  *Goes off to sulk*



Whoops. I didn't notice this page. Anyway, you're probably better off firing Rez in the catapult at this point then.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Whoops. I didn't notice this page. Anyway, you're probably better off firing Rez in the catapult at this point then.



But i already fired Rez in the catapult.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Well then, I guess Hef is next.


----------



## Blue (Jan 5, 2006)

*fires KK and his fake ban button into orbit*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> *fires KK and his fake ban button into orbit*



Maybe you over did it. Now he's gonna come back for bloody revenge someday, and use a real ban button on the planet.


----------



## Chi (Jan 5, 2006)

Eemm...
Where does everybody lands after being fired?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> Eemm...
> Where does everybody lands after being fired?



I don't know. Care to find out?


----------



## Chi (Jan 5, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I don't know. Care to find out?



Oh noooo... I'm still too young


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice nick =P

*bounces on her new pc health-ball* ...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *bounces newly modified pek senior basketballs*



*Catapults them*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> .  pwned



What conditions did I surrender under?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Noooo, firing the catapult is my job.  *Goes off to sulk*


May I remind you that *I* was the one with the catapult idea??

To answer some questions: some of them land in Wyoming, don't ask why.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> May I remind you that *I* was the one with the catapult idea??


 Credit whore!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

This is coming from a guy who's as gold as Fort Knox's bars, yet his bro's alma mater beat the Golden Domers at the Fiesta Bowl

*tries to catapult Reznor, but for some reason, that doesn't work*
Damn it, eject!!!


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmm... *thinks about what to say* 

TO FOR MOD!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Know who should be a mod? Cham Cham Trigger. Over Ichiraku Ramen.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sort of surprised that section doesn't have a Mod, but I'd imagine the Super Moderators and Admins are likely to browse it often as it's the most general part of the Forum. That particular Forum could use a bit of tidying up though.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

Me too, Shroomy. Though we need someone who's very talkative, smart, and ideological for the Ichiraku Ramen to be modded.

But then again, that's why we got S. Mods, to look at certain threads often without the need for a mod.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Me too, Shroomy. Though we need someone who's very talkative, smart, and ideological for the Ichiraku Ramen to be modded.



ALRIGHT YOU MADE YOUR POINT NOW LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 5, 2006)

Vash is the supreme mod of that section and off-topic. Vash's watch is never ending. He sees all and feels none except for pure contempt.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

What did I do now, Shroomy?


----------



## Chi (Jan 5, 2006)

Well.. If _Amae_ said that _ChamCham_ should be a mod, then there is no questions and disscussions needed.

He's FLT mod after all..


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 5, 2006)

FLT mod = One mod to rule them all and in the darkness bind them.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm still not sure on how would Chammy's name would look like when italized.

Of course, I've waited long enough to get mine as well, but being a sports guru is NOT necessarily mod material apparently


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 5, 2006)

My name looks gay italic, I'm thinking of asking one of the admins to make it normal. :/


----------



## jkingler (Jan 5, 2006)

With regards to modding: they like who they like because they like them. Knowledge of a certain slice of life won't necessarily get you modded, and neither will forum seniority, from what I've seen.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> What did I do now, Shroomy?



Look at the post again Naru, it's a pretty simple/tired/lame joke. But it is the best kind (according to Miss K), one at my expense.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> With regards to modding: they like who they like because they like them. Knowledge of a certain slice of life won't necessarily get you modded, and neither will forum seniority, from what I've seen.


Example N? 1, MK

....... er.... that is all.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 5, 2006)

Ichiwhatever Ramen is where you post when you want people to think you are intelligent.

All the smods and admins what people to think that they (we, I guess) are intelligent so we post in there and moderate while doing so.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 5, 2006)

You're all terrible influences, but every now and again a real gem of a thread breaks through.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 5, 2006)

That thread is priceless. I completely agree with the thread starter. Those hockey stick sure hurt alot. 

Oh, I like your avi Shroom. <3


----------



## Reznor (Jan 5, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You're all terrible influences, but every now and again a real gem of a thread breaks through.


I think I might reply again.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 5, 2006)

I was waiting for someone to like it sunshine, thanks!

I'm practically content to watch it right now, but even then it's like an eclipse. I would have copied that thread over to fill every Forum with multiple duplicates in each and stickied every one, preventing the first page anywhere from showing anything else.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Ichiwhatever Ramen is where you post when you want people to think you are intelligent.
> 
> All the smods and admins what people to think that they (we, I guess) are intelligent so we post in there and moderate while doing so.



Wow, that's sort of bad. Why should you guys need to prove your intelligence to us by posting there, or anyone for that matter?  Ichiraku should be all weird topics like "How many of you chew on paper?".


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 5, 2006)

See what you did, Shroomy? I had to post there like a damn n00b to quell the waters.

Though girls ARE dangerous.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Though girls ARE dangerous.



Weren't they always?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 5, 2006)

A core component to becoming a mod is whether or not you'll tip the balance in the ever-so-delicate mod wars, I bet.  What this might suggest about the hiring policy I leave it to you all to decipher.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> A core component to becoming a mod is whether or not you'll tip the balance in the ever-so-delicate mod wars, I bet.  What this might suggest about the hiring policy I leave it to you all to decipher.



Wars is such a dramatic term. Seriously, they should just put all their opinions on a list, and see what has a majority before they start calling things "wars."


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Giro said:
			
		

> before they start calling things "wars."



But pretend wars can be so much fun.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> A core component to becoming a mod is whether or not you'll tip the balance in the ever-so-delicate mod wars, I bet.  What this might suggest about the hiring policy I leave it to you all to decipher.



I should own the internet then.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I should own the internet then.



What are you talking about?! We all know Al Gore does!  Can anyone say "weirdo!"?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

......Weirdo.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 5, 2006)

I think that everybody who Lien accused judge|dre of sucking up to are forum leaders.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 5, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I think that everybody who Lien accused judge|dre of sucking up to are forum leaders.



huzzah i say! huzzah!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I think that everybody who Lien accused judge|dre of sucking up to are forum leaders.



O rly?


----------



## clockwork (Jan 5, 2006)

Wouldn't that make me a leader? That's got to be wrong. Especially Kingler.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

clockwork said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that make me a leader? That's got to be wrong. Especially Kingler.



You...used proper grammar. Who...the hell are you?


----------



## clockwork (Jan 5, 2006)

I. don't know.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 5, 2006)

clockwork said:
			
		

> I. don't know.



Stop it; you're irking me out. :spwank


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Stop it; you're irking me out. :spwank



Your emote says otherwise.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 5, 2006)

You Guys Are Scaring Me. 



BTW Just a Secret i am on a search for a Girlfriend around me so shhh.


Whos this Mugen?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

Mugen is an old admin.


> Wow, that's sort of bad. Why should you guys need to prove your intelligence to us by posting there, or anyone for that matter?  Ichiraku should be all weird topics like "How many of you chew on paper?".


Silly Giro! Sarcasm is just for kids!


> I think that everybody who Lien accused judge|dre of sucking up to are forum leaders.


 Yeah, talking to mod without throwing in an insult is sucking up apparently.

I think it's kind of insulting because sucking up implies that one person is better than another.

If they think moderating an internet forum makes someone more important, they need to go play outside.


> A core component to becoming a mod is whether or not you'll tip the balance in the ever-so-delicate mod wars, I bet. What this might suggest about the hiring policy I leave it to you all to decipher.


 Roosters don't lay eggs.


----------



## clockwork (Jan 6, 2006)

But reznors do.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Roosters don't lay eggs.


They lay huevos!!


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

> But reznors do.


 Where would they lay their eggs? 

Onto the platform below?

No, because the floor will disappear and they'd fall in the lava.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 6, 2006)

clockwork said:
			
		

> But reznors do.



...................
Quoted for truth. 
*dont moderate me, pls. ;_;*


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ...................
> Quoted for truth.
> *dont moderate me, pls. ;_;*


CvS2


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Me said:
			
		

> I think that everybody who Lien accused judge|dre of sucking up to are forum leaders.





			
				Rez said:
			
		

> Yeah, talking to mod without throwing in an insult is sucking up apparently.
> 
> I think it's kind of insulting because sucking up implies that one person is better than another.
> 
> If they think moderating an internet forum makes someone more important, they need to go play outside.



You misconstrued what I said.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> You misconstrued what I said.


I assumed that either you said she was sucking up or that you were saying that so and so accused her of sucking up.

Then I told responded with my views on the issue.

What _did _you mean?


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2006)

Ppl what happened to KK's old account?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Ppl what happened to KK's old account?


Deleted.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 6, 2006)

Boo. ...

*stares at Nybarius signature* Cool siggy :'D

I actually wonder myself.. how comes you had your account deletenated Jack? ;-;


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Rez: Sorry for the lack of clarity, what I meant was that the people who Lien accused _j|dre_ of sucking up to are forum leaders--my name was included among them, and I found it funny that someone would think that sucking up to that particular list of people would curry any favors on NF.

Scenster: Thanks! 

So how is everybody doing?  I recently got all my books and also some work.  I feel like a billion pesos.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

> So how is everybody doing?  I recently got all my books and also some work.  I feel like a billion pesos.



Not a billion yen? Not a billion USD? Not a billion Euros? Why pesos?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Pesos are funny!  Yen are pretty funny, too, but in the end I chose pesos.

KK: I tried to match the color-scheme of my sig and avy to your usename.  I want a lavendar user-name


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Pesos are funny!  Yen are pretty funny, too, but in the end I chose pesos.
> 
> KK: I tried to match the color-scheme of my sig and avy to your usename.  I want a lavendar user-name



I'd invite you to my usergroup, but it has so many bugs it'd be more of a curse than a blessing for you.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I'd invite you to my usergroup, but it has so many bugs it'd be more of a curse than a blessing for you.



Make Naibai the Science Guy a secretary! The Forum Leaders Thread mod has spoken.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Make Naibai the Science Guy a secretary! The Forum Leaders Thread mod has spoken.



Ha, funny you mention him. Seeing as that BNTSG is an alum of my university, he visits us on a yearly basis. He's so suave. <3


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2006)

i met him once at an awards ceremony. shook his hand. the princess of sweden however was the one that handed me the trophy.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> i met him once at an awards ceremony. shook his hand. the princess of sweden however was the one that handed me the trophy.



I didn't know he did porn movies, too.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2006)

sum'bitch got PIPE.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Ha, funny you mention him. Seeing as that BNTSG is an alum of my university, he visits us on a yearly basis. He's so suave. <3



One day, we'll all be chanting "Jack! Jack! Jack! Jack!" like in his theme song.

What's he up to now anyway?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Bill Nye is like Mr. Wizard without the blatant pedophilia; how can you go wrong?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> One day, we'll all be chanting "Jack! Jack! Jack! Jack!" like in his theme song.
> 
> What's he up to now anyway?



:x

Nye is currently promoting his books and doing campus tours to give guest lectures and such. He has such an dynamic personality. I love the guy.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> :x
> 
> Nye is currently promoting his books and doing campus tours to give guest lectures and such. He has such an dynamic personality. I love the guy.



Did somebody say fanclub?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Did somebody say fanclub?



If there isn't already one, go create it and give me co-owner's rights.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2006)

i request the title of "touched bill nye's hand"


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

I nominate--uhhh--Amaethon to make it!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> i request the title of "touched bill nye's hand"



Pfft. I played frisbee with the man. He throws one mean backhand.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2006)

completely off topic, but interesting :

when i hit transcendant, i'm going to post the names of everyone who has ever positively repped me, as i save it all in a text file. so remember, if you want your name to become famous with the hundreds of others (i'm talking true recognition here, people) go ahead and positively rep "judge|dre."

@ jack : i'm impressed.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> completely off topic, but interesting :
> 
> when i hit transcendant, i'm going to post the names of everyone who has ever positively repped me, as i save it all in a text file. so remember, if you want your name to become famous with the hundreds of others (i'm talking true recognition here, people) go ahead and positively rep "judge|dre."
> 
> @ jack : i'm impressed.



Hans, don't rep beg. =-__-=

And, indeed. Here we are playing in  front of the now deceased Sperry Hall.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

> So how is everybody doing? I recently got all my books and also some work. I feel like a billion pesos.


 For what classes?


> Pfft. I played frisbee with the man. He throws one mean backhand.


Nice.

He should come to OSU, since we all play frisbee alot and have an epic Physics Dept.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Hans, don't rep beg. =-__-=



humor jack, humor. then again, sometimes I don't even know myself..


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> For what classes?
> Nice.
> 
> He should come to OSU, since we all play frisbee alot and have an epic Physics Dept.



I'll mention OSU next time we swap Physics secrets. 

:spwank @ Hans


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 6, 2006)

So is the FC made yet? 'Cos I want to join and look cool, even though I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> So is the FC made yet? 'Cos I want to join and look cool, even though I have no idea what you are talking about.



classic will.

haruka's leaving ;____;


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Rez: Logic, an Econ class, Social Psych, a class about designing experiments, Intro to Java, and Sociology

I decided to branch out into a buncha different fields this semester to see if I want to get a minor or second major in anything.  Plan is to drop one during the D/A period and take 20 credits.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> So how is everybody doing?  I recently got all my books and also some work.  I feel like a billion pesos.


Which pesos, might I ask?

Mexican? Argentine? Chilean? Other nation's pesos?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

In honor of the upcoming (in 2010) Chilean bicentennial, Chilean pesos of course!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

You attend NYU, right?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep.  CAS.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Yep.  CAS.



CAS? 

Anyway, I know a few people currently at NYU.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> CAS?
> 
> Anyway, I know a few people currently at NYU.



1) College of Art and Science
2)  So do I!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> 1) College of Art and Science
> 2)  So do I!




Too many of my friends attend NYU. It disgusts me.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

It's not a very good school.  Great location, though.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> It's not a very good school.  Great location, though.



Mario attends NYU too, I think, right? Have you ever met up with him?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> It's not a very good school.  Great location, though.



About a 20 minute subway ride. I was there yesterday.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

You were??
And I attend the Leonard Stern School of Business @ NYU, Matt.

But we do need to meet, then again, I need no further distractions  ^^

And Nyb, you smart alleck, how'd you know my nation celebrates its Bicentennial in 2010??


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 6, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> And Nyb, you smart alleck, how'd you know my nation celebrates its Bicentennial in 2010??



You mentioned you'd be partying hard in 2010 for that reason in some other thread and I took note.


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Deleted.


I know that, but why.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I know that, but why.



If you wanted to know, you could have simpy PMd me instead of publicizing it. It was a request is all. O:


----------



## Chi (Jan 6, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I know that, but why.


Pffft.. They just felt like it..
Delete a persons life is nothing for them..
I can't sleep normaly at nights, because i'm afraid of being deleted..
And i recomend you to watch your back too


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> You mentioned you'd be partying hard in 2010 for that reason in some other thread and I took note.


Eep!! I forgot I posted that @ Dani's FC


----------



## Reznor (Jan 6, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> Pffft.. They just felt like it..
> Delete a persons life is nothing for them..
> I can't sleep normaly at nights, because i'm afraid of being deleted..
> And i recomend you to watch your back too


Indeed.

Every other week or so I take the number of members on the site and put it in a random number generator.

The output is which member we randomly slaugther.

There's a 1/36k chance it could be *YOU* 

The new victim: Couple of years ago!


----------



## Chi (Jan 6, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> Every other week or so I take the number of members on the site and put it in a random number generator.
> 
> ...




You'r sooo evil  

What will you do, if generator shows number 6?


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2006)

I want custom ninja rank!


----------



## Chi (Jan 6, 2006)

I want a cherry pie 

I'm also thinking about changing my username back. Because it seems, that majority of NF forums members don't have japanese language installed..


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> I want a cherry pie
> 
> I'm also thinking about changing my username back. Because it seems, that majority of NF forums members don't have japanese language installed..



I do. I just didn't know what it meant. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

You didn't know it meant "Soujirou"?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Not until after he told me. What, you think I know all of that hiragana stuff?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

Sue me if you didn't know Hiragana  :spwank


----------



## Procyon (Jan 6, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Sue me if you didn't know Hiragana  :spwank



*Sues* asdfasdf


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

Please, don't. My bank account got liquidated.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 6, 2006)

Why don't you steal some money then, Mario? XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 6, 2006)

I tried, RodMack.
I tried.


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2006)

> I tried, RodMack.
> I tried.



And...? You failed?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 7, 2006)

You people sure talk a lot here.. XDD I actually had to search for my last post 

I've always wanted a pink rank or pink username  Oh well =3


----------



## Chi (Jan 7, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> You people sure talk a lot here.. XDD I actually had to search for my last post
> 
> I've always wanted a pink rank or pink username  Oh well =3



Why pink?

I think Purple or *DarkRed* would be cool  
I would like a purple ninja rank..

And you probably would need to do some nasty things for admins, to get a colored ninja rank, or username


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 7, 2006)

Because I <3 pink. I write in pink on msn  Do some nasty things? Naaaw.. I'll just be like  onegaishimasu?

XD


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> I've always wanted a pink rank or pink username


For a short period of time, I was on a quest to get my name changed to organizedcrime without having me banned.

Needless to say, I failed.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

I want a username in MK's color. XD


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> You'r sooo evil
> 
> What will you do, if generator shows number 6?


He's so evil! That isn't even his real forum id! He merged his account with a poor member that ended up on that generator!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 7, 2006)

I want my names like advisors name.


BTW i think i need a FC about Me.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 7, 2006)

this place is filled with spam, omg =_=


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> I want my names like advisors name.
> 
> 
> BTW i think i need a FC about Me.


You should work on your post count a bit first. 


			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> this place is filled with spam, omg =_=


Sssh don't tell!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 7, 2006)

where are the mods/admins? i admit i dont spend so much time in this forum as before but still...i never see them on the normal threads anymore. have this place become so borin that its pointless to post? 

i have been in this place for over one year and i have noticed that this place is dead. the cool ppl have abandon this place (or turn from cool to annoying/arrogant). :S

bleh....everythin got a beginnin and an end...



```
[CENTER][B][SIZE="3"]R.I.P.[/SIZE]

A Love that Never Dies[/B][/CENTER]
```


----------



## Crowe (Jan 7, 2006)

Im not dead.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> where are the mods/admins? i admit i dont spend so much time in this forum as before but still...i never see them on the normal threads anymore. have this place become so borin that its pointless to post?
> 
> i have been in this place for over one year and i have noticed that this place is dead. the cool ppl have abandon this place (or turn from cool to annoying/arrogant). :S
> 
> bleh....everythin got a beginnin and an end...


Yes, it has. 

And yes, that is again true. I can see why they've become meaner than they were before, though. The newer members lack intelligence and... Yarr. It's annoying when you're king for a while, then some random new person you don't even know kicks you off the throne and says, "im cooler then u lol". So yeah, some of the people that used to be popular have a right to be slightly rude. XD (Not talking about anybody in particular, and I realize I'm making assumtions, so don't take this personally.)

Indeed. The end of NF was a long time ago for me, though. XD


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> i have been in this place for over one year and i have noticed that this place is dead. the cool ppl have abandon this place (or turn from cool to annoying/arrogant).





> The newer members lack intelligence and... Yarr.


Oh come on, give them some time. I didn't even bother to talk to anyone really until...August.

edit: unless I count as one of the newer members, which I wouldn't be suprised at.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Oh come on, give them some time. I didn't even bother to talk to anyone really until...August.
> 
> edit: unless I count as one of the newer members, which I wouldn't be suprised at.


I mean, not like... New members, but the new popular people that are new members in my mind.

They type all funny, and aren't as smart as the popular people from... Say.... 2004.

And OC, I thought you were so much older than you are, because you're so smart. xD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 7, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Indeed. The end of NF was a long time ago for me, though. XD


bleh..it ended for me when I saw how my BH change into satans little playhouse >_>


but seriosly, same for me. oh well, nothin is eternal so... yeah.
the only thing we can do now is wish the best for the new ppl...and hope for a better tomorrow. hopefully this will fix itself[/denial]

bleh..i have gained some good stuff from this place, i cant complan actually. 
learned tons....thx NF. 


@Pek: bleh...st?llet ?r fan s? j?vla d?d, vet inte vad jag g?r h?r >_<
gillar the fanart och s? ifs..m?ste vara det


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> this place is filled with spam, omg =_=



I know, I'm the mod of this thread with Josip!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 7, 2006)

*Best of the Best*



			
				PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I mean, not like... New members, but the new popular people that are new members in my mind.
> 
> They type all funny, and aren't as smart as the popular people from... Say.... 2004.


the period that I love the most was from:

*around dec 2004 - mars 2005*. best NF-time... 
the *first 3 weeks when the Bath House open *were good IMO..
and i had a blast *when i joined the mod team*, lol...crazy ppl <3


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> bleh..it ended for me when I saw how my BH change into satans little playhouse >_>
> 
> 
> but seriosly, same for me. oh well, nothin is eternal so... yeah.
> ...


Lawl, I've never been in the BH, so I wouldn't know.

Yeah, or hope that the legacy of the original convo threads and stuff like that is actually remember through 2006. Which is highly doubtful. I think that soon everybody from back then's just going to leave. xD And you're right. Maybe the next wave of n00bs will be better.

I've gained tons of things, too. And it may sound like I'm complaining, but I'm not meaning to! D:


*edit*
Yeah, Dec-March was the best. And then right before I left for Mexico was also good.

*was almost modded before! D:*


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

I made my first complain (and it was towards the smods/admins)!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 7, 2006)

OK i am lost!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 7, 2006)

This place does indeed sucks since the Genma FC died and all the cool people that I knew there have disappeared, but I have the music and I will stay here for a long while still.

And there are still good people around.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

I was just writing a post about why NF sucks now, but I accidentally closed my browser.  How lucky that the topic has come up right here!

1) *The fillers.*  When everybody was watching the anime, we had more common ground.  A shared culture has often been cited as the very cement that holds nations together.  When the fillers started really getting bad for extended periods of time, we lost our shared culture.

2) *Over-moderation.*  There are too many mods, admins, smods, and whatever else they want to call themselves.  I'm sure that the "36k members" claim will be cited as proof that even MORE mods are needed, however it is of course meaningless as that is registered users, not active users.  All too often I have seen mods delete threads for no good reason other than a sort of ill-defined prissiness; as if the forums were their bed-room, and the pillows just _have_ to be a certain place on the bed.  Modly powers should be used in the service of promoting an interesting, yet not unlawful board, in which everybody's voice is heard.  They should not be used to satisfy obsessive compulsions, or in the service of personal vendettas.  Even the rules about repeating threads should be loosened, methinks.  If a thread is truly a repeat of what has come before, it won't garner any replies, and is a thread worthy of trashing. Not so for the threads which are hot-beds of activity yet "repeats of older threads".  (I am certain this will be hotly contested, as it is only an assertion of mine, weighed against the indignity of the many mods who put in their fair share of work on this board, unpaid if not unsung.  It is hard to prove.  I will say that I browse these forums all the time, and very seldom see threads while I think are actually worthy of mod action.  Furthermore, many of the threads which are landfilled have merit.  If the actions of mods were wholly transparent, it would be far easier to judge.  A side issue: the way that new mods are elected is rather closed-off, since it's only the current mods who vote, if I am not mistaken.  Hence the inevitable exclusion of anybody who might rock the boat; imagine if Congress got to re-elect itself year after year.  Not that democracy would be any better, especially over the internet.  I do know of a better scheme, but I'll wait to see how well-received all this commentary is.) 

3) *Cliques.*  Let's face it, cliques will always exist in any social grouping of anywhere near this size.  However, the cliques on this board have become increasingly insular, and I think that jkingler is largely correct in diagnosing the problem as stemming from the boards being overly segmented.  We don't need so many members FCs, we don't need many of the sections and sub-sections of the board.  I'd prefer to see people interacting in a "town square", rather than hiding on some little corner of the board.  If people have to search a little bit harder for the specific content they are trying to find, it's worth it for the increased exchange of ideas and connections.

4) *The signal to noise ratio.*  Simple as this: when some pursuit, like skateboarding, mountain-biking, rapping, or what have you, is in its infancy, it is also often at its most exciting, because the community supporting it will be comprised mostly of the novelty-seekers who make it their business to find the coolest new shit and become a part of it.  If it becomes popular, everything gets fucked up, because most people are of average intelligence, defined as a 100 IQ (despite what the online quiz you took, where people average a 125, might have told you).  With vast swathes of ignorance, newbishness, zealotry, and idiocy swelling the mainstay forums, no wonder so many of the members I enjoy decided to retreat to their own little corners.  But without these members around, the new crop has nobody to keep them in check, and so they are running rampant.

Thanks for reading, please discuss.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> This place does indeed sucks since the Genma FC died and all the cool people that I knew there have disappeared, but I have the music and I will stay here for a long while still.
> 
> And there are still good people areound.


I check the Genma FC but when all i see is new members maybe i just post once and leave. If you and the others are active there i will be too.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

Simple rubric for deciding if a FC is worthy of deletion: if you can find more than a couple pages wherein every post is a one liner, send it to the graveyard.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree. 

Then again there are Fc's (aka all) who are just threads of spam.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I was just writing a post about why NF sucks now, but I accidentally closed my browser.  How lucky that the topic has come up right here!



Lucky. I accidentally close the browser alot.



> 1) *The fillers.*  When everybody was watching the anime, we had more common ground.  A shared culture has often been cited as the very cement that holds nations together.  When the fillers started really getting bad for extended periods of time, we lost our shared culture.



I can't have much of a comment on this, as I don't watch the anime. 



> 2) *Over-moderation.*  There are too many mods, admins, smods, and whatever else they want to call themselves.  I'm sure that the "36k members" claim will be cited as proof that even MORE mods are needed, however it is of course meaningless as that is registered users, not active users.



I agree that we need more mods. I'm always offering my suggestions. My big suggestion before was Josip, and look what happened. My suggestion now is Cham Cham Trigger for Ichiraku Ramen.



> All too often I have seen mods delete threads for no good reason other than a sort of ill-defined prissiness; as if the forums were their bed-room, and the pillows just _have_ to be a certain place on the bed.  Modly powers should be used in the service of promoting an interesting, yet not unlawful board, in which everybody's voice is heard.  They should not be used to satisfy obsessive compulsions, or in the service of personal vendettas.  Even the rules about repeating threads should be loosened, methinks.  If a thread is truly a repeat of what has come before, it won't garner any replies, and is a thread worthy of trashing. Not so for the threads which are hot-beds of activity yet "repeats of older threads".  (I am certain this will be hotly contested, as it is only an assertion of mine, weighed against the indignity of the many mods who put in their fair share of work on this board, unpaid if not unsung.  It is hard to prove.  I will say that I browse these forums all the time, and very seldom see threads while I think are actually worthy of mod action.  Furthermore, many of the threads which are landfilled have merit.  If the actions of mods were wholly transparent, it would be far easier to judge.



I'm not very active in the Naruto sections, so it's hard for me to discuss this with you.



> A side issue: the way that new mods is elected is rather closed-off, since it's only the current mods who vote, if I am not mistaken.  Hence the inevitable exclusion of anybody who might rock the boat; imagine if Congress got to re-elect itself year after year.  Not that democracy would be any better, especially over the internet.  I do know of a better scheme, but I'll wait to see how well-received all this commentary is.)



I agree with this too I guess; It wouldn't be that bad of an idea to have the members elect a new mod every so often. I remember we chose KnK to her current position, and if I'm not mistaken Rho applied for her position. I think that there should be more than one way to get modded, but that's just me.



> 3) *Cliques.*  Let's face it, cliques will always exist in any social grouping of anywhere near this size.  However, the cliques on this board have become increasingly insular, and I think that jkingler is largely correct in diagnosing the problem as stemming from the boards being overly segmented.  We don't need so many members FCs, we don't need many of the sections and sub-sections of the board.  I'd prefer to see people interacting in a "town square", rather than hiding on some little corner of the board.  If people have to search a little bit harder for the specific content they are trying to find, it's worth it for the increased exchange of ideas and connections.



As far as I know, I'm not a member of a clique, and perhaps I'm a bit naive to their existance on NF. Either way, I'm sort of against trashing the member FCs. Jkingler has a point, but it's also a way to make friends you wouldn't see on other parts of the message board, especially for a person like me who is mostly active in Anbu Central. The same could go for a person mostly active in the Art place, or in places like the Debate thingy.



> 4) *The signal to noise ratio.*  Simple as this: when some pursuit, like skateboarding, mountain-biking, rapping, or what have you, is in its infancy, it is also often at its most exciting, because the community supporting it will be comprised mostly of the novelty-seekers who make it their business to find the coolest new shit and become a part of it.  If it becomes popular, everything gets fucked up, because most people are of average intelligence, defined as a 100 IQ (despite what the online quiz you took, where people average a 125, might have told you).  With vast swathes of ignorance, newbishness, zealotry, and idiocy swelling the mainstay forums, no wonder so many of the members I enjoy decided to retreat to their own little corners.  But without these members around, the new crop has nobody to keep them in check, and they are running rampant.



I understand. I hope I'm not one of the members who's of average intelligence running rampant.  Anyway, I just joined to make friends, where as others might have joined from word of mouth and all that.



> Thanks for reading, please discuss.



You're welcome.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> but the new popular people that are new members in my mind.


Oh ok, nevermind, then I agree.



> around dec 2004 - mars 2005.



It ended two months before I came. 



> Simple rubric for deciding if a FC is worthy of deletion: if you can find more than a couple pages wherein every post is a one liner, send it to the graveyard.


Shouldn't they also do that for most FCs?



> My suggestion now is Cham Cham Trigger for Ichiraku Ramen.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybs; you're right. I never really cared enough to think it through that much, though. xD

Too bad I don't interact with many new members, seeming as I don't like Naruto anymore.

And to me, mods are friends, they're not... leaders. *would be scared if she though of Jacko or any other crazy mods as her leaders* D: So, there power is just an add-on that the forum's given them. I've never really had a problem with how they've dealt with things, but then again, I'm (for the most part) on their good side, and don't hang around the threads that are likely to be deleted.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 7, 2006)

It is my personal belif that alot of the slowness of the forums lately is because of the member FCs, I agree pretty much with JayKingler on that. People don't go to the right sections anymore it seems to converse, but to the member FCs. The convos seem dead and I blame that also on member FC's as being the main casue in that happening.

Oh and some sections are indeed overmoderated (Mine, Art etc) but Naruto Avenu is undermoderated in my opinion, because I find the place to be messy. Don't get me wrong the mods there are dedicated and doing a great job, but I guess that section is just to active on the manga days.

But I'm an optimistic naive fuck, so I blame the slowness mostly on the times, people are busy or something. Hopefully things will pick up again once the fillers end and spring arrives.


Oh and just to be clear, I'm not speaking on behaf of the staff here, this is just my biased opinion on the issue, not endorsed by the staff.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2006)

it's not that cham wouldn't be a good mod, i just doubt he would actually want to be. *shrug*

btw giro -> check teh roleplay thread. i wrote your character into the story. =)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> And to me, mods are friends, they're not... leaders. *would be scared if she though of Jacko or any other crazy mods as her leaders* D: So, there power is just an add-on that the forum's given them. I've never really had a problem with how they've dealt with things, but then again, I'm (for the most part) on their good side, and don't hang around the threads that are likely to be deleted.



Exactly.




			
				Joko said:
			
		

> Oh and just to be clear, I'm not speaking on behaf of the staff here, this is just my biased opinion on the issue, not endorsed by the staff



That's the way to do it! 



			
				Hans said:
			
		

> it's not that cham wouldn't be a good mod, i just doubt he would actually want to be. *shrug*
> 
> btw giro -> check teh roleplay thread. i wrote your character into the story. =)



Yeah, but did you think Josip would want to be modded?

Okee, I will. Thanks.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm never suggested, not even by members. 

Then again, i guess i don't really know the people who have influance a lot.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> 1) *The fillers.*  When everybody was watching the anime, we had more common ground.  A shared culture has often been cited as the very cement that holds nations together.  When the fillers started really getting bad for extended periods of time, we lost our shared culture.



Agreed...though this doesn't really extend to people that don't even watch Naruto, and believe me, there are a _lot_ or active members that don't even watch Naruto (or at least they don't discuss it)



> 2) *Over-moderation.*  There are too many mods, admins, smods, and whatever else they want to call themselves.  I'm sure that the "36k members" claim will be cited as proof that even MORE mods are needed, however it is of course meaningless as that is registered users, not active users.



I wouldn't say there are too many, maybe just one or two over the limit. I see a few subforums neglected, but they don't have _that_ much activity anyway.


> All too often I have seen mods delete threads for no good reason other than a sort of ill-defined prissiness; as if the forums were their bed-room, and the pillows just _have_ to be a certain place on the bed.  Modly powers should be used in the service of promoting an interesting, yet not unlawful board, in which everybody's voice is heard.  They should not be used to satisfy obsessive compulsions, or in the service of personal vendettas.  Even the rules about repeating threads should be loosened, methinks.  If a thread is truly a repeat of what has come before, it won't garner any replies, and is a thread worthy of trashing. Not so for the threads which are hot-beds of activity yet "repeats of older threads".  (I am certain this will be hotly contested, as it is only an assertion of mine, weighed against the indignity of the many mods who put in their fair share of work on this board, unpaid if not unsung.  It is hard to prove.  I will say that I browse these forums all the time, and very seldom see threads while I think are actually worthy of mod action.  Furthermore, many of the threads which are landfilled have merit.  If the actions of mods were wholly transparent, it would be far easier to judge.



Euhhh that one is a bit on the opinion side (as in my response would be biased), so no comment.



> A side issue: the way that new mods is elected is rather closed-off, since it's only the current mods who vote, if I am not mistaken.  Hence the inevitable exclusion of anybody who might rock the boat; imagine if Congress got to re-elect itself year after year.  Not that democracy would be any better, especially over the internet.  I do know of a better scheme, but I'll wait to see how well-received all this commentary is.)



Yeah, Democracy would be even worse. Who was that ancient philosopher that didn't like Democracy because he thought that the people were stupid?

As for the better scheme, go ahead. PM it, or just say it, I'm sure it's not a bannable offense to offer new ways to get a new mod, even if they are unnecesary.


> 3) *Cliques.*  Let's face it, cliques will always exist in any social grouping of anywhere near this size.  However, the cliques on this board have become increasingly insular, and I think that jkingler is largely correct in diagnosing the problem as stemming from the boards being overly segmented.  We don't need so many members FCs, we don't need many of the sections and sub-sections of the board.  I'd prefer to see people interacting in a "town square", rather than hiding on some little corner of the board.  If people have to search a little bit harder for the specific content they are trying to find, it's worth it for the increased exchange of ideas and connections.



Town square, town square....HoU and IR? 

(that's all)



> 4) *The signal to noise ratio.*  Simple as this: when some pursuit, like skateboarding, mountain-biking, rapping, or what have you, is in its infancy, it is also often at its most exciting, because the community supporting it will be comprised mostly of the novelty-seekers who make it their business to find the coolest new shit and become a part of it.  If it becomes popular, everything gets fucked up, because most people are of average intelligence, defined as a 100 IQ (despite what the online quiz you took, where people average a 125, might have told you).  With vast swathes of ignorance, newbishness, zealotry, and idiocy swelling the mainstay forums, no wonder so many of the members I enjoy decided to retreat to their own little corners.  But without these members around, the new crop has nobody to keep them in check, and they are running rampant.



Then shouldn't they just hire the members that didn't run off to keep the new people in check?



> Thanks for reading, please discuss.



No problem, it was a great read.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> It is my personal belif that alot of the slowness of the forums lately is because of the member FCs, I agree pretty much with JayKingler on that. People don't go to the right sections anymore it seems to converse, but to the member FCs. The convos seem dead and I blame that also on member FC's as being the main casue in that happening.


Agreed. Before, nobody posted in Member FC's. They posted there to say like... "Dani's a great mod!" and then run out. Now it's like.... A new convo thread, but with only a few people, and it takes away from the rest of the forum.

To me, I post in the member FC's cause there's pretty much nowhere else for me to post. I don't read/watch Naruto, nor any other anime/manga atm. I don't draw (well, I do, BUUUUT <____<), I fail at GFX, the new convo threads piss me off, rate above thing threads make me angry, too. Their full of spamwhores. Most off-topic threads are too idiotic, and I post in them as a joke. So.... That leaves what? Academy registration and Non-Naruto FCs. I find welcome threads boring, so that's gone.

With my intrests, all I -can- post in is in the FC's section. But if we get rid of member FC's, I'm sure some of the other FC's will pick up again. beckfcbeckfcbeckfcbeckfcbeckfc


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 7, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Nybarius' Issue Address_ 





			
				Nybarius said:
			
		

> I was just writing a post about why NF sucks now, but I accidentally closed my browser.  How lucky that the topic has come up right here!
> 
> 1) *The fillers.*  When everybody was watching the anime, we had more common ground.  A shared culture has often been cited as the very cement that holds nations together.  When the fillers started really getting bad for extended periods of time, we lost our shared culture.
> 
> ...







I agree with you on quite a few points you made, Nybs. I'll quote them when I refer to them here. First off:



> 1) *The fillers.*  When everybody was watching the anime, we had more common ground.  A shared culture has often been cited as the very cement that holds nations together.  When the fillers started really getting bad for extended periods of time, we lost our shared culture.



You know, as crazy as it sounds, you're right. Though, I wouldn't specifically blame the forum for this, it was an inevitable event that everyone knew was coming (just not to the extent to which is in effect), but I don't think you're blaming the forum for this either, just merely stating a fact of what is now separating and creating quite an uproar in the forum.



> 2) *Over-moderation.*  There are too many mods, admins, smods, and whatever else they want to call themselves.



Actually, I think they have a decent amount of Moderators and Adminstration considering the traffic of this forum. Having worked on a few forums throughout the years myself, I can slightly relate to how much time and effort is put into moderating and taking care of the forum. I can only imagine how insane it is with this much traffic and activity, overwhelming at times I'd think. Though, I did notice you make note of their effort:



> (I am certain this will be hotly contested, as it is only an assertion of mine, weighed against the indignity of the many mods who put in their fair share of work on this board, unpaid if not unsung.





> A side issue: the way that new mods is elected is rather closed-off, since it's only the current mods who vote, if I am not mistaken.  Hence the inevitable exclusion of anybody who might rock the boat; imagine if Congress got to re-elect itself year after year.  Not that democracy would be any better, especially over the internet.  I do know of a better scheme, but I'll wait to see how well-received all this commentary is.)



Ah, now that is an issue to discuss. I've often thought the current method to be strange, not that I could even come to a solution or suggestion for it myself. To many I'd assume it seems unfair to many a potential candidate. This would probably be better for something to discuss with Moderators and Administrators via a thread or perhaps a series of PM's. Though I do share some of your disdain for it, Nyb.



> We don't need so many members FCs, we don't need many of the sections and sub-sections of the board.  I'd prefer to see people interacting in a "town square", rather than hiding on some little corner of the board.



I do most certainly agree. Due to the rampant trolling and stupidity in many place of the forum, a great deal of well-respected and great memebers have sought refuge in many corners of NF, which is sad. Though, I don't see it to be a problem we could exactly place souly on the Moderators or Admin. It seems to be more a process of time and how things change. Though, as you said here:



> With vast swathes of ignorance, newbishness, zealotry, and idiocy swelling the mainstay forums, no wonder so many of the members I enjoy decided to retreat to their own little corners.



I couldn't agree more. It's quite unfortunate that things had to happen this way, but it is also up to us and willing members to try and keep some of these other members in check and try to get them to stop their constant abuse and assault on the forum. 

Overall, you made a lot of notable points and I do think a vast majority of it should be discussed, since we all are members (regardless of status, we are all members here).


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Oh and some sections are indeed overmoderated (Mine, Art etc) but Naruto Avenu is undermoderated in my opinion, because I find the place to be messy. Don't get me wrong the mods there are dedicated and doing a great job, but I guess that section is just to active on the manga days.



Well, you're right about that.  RAW day is a feeding frenzy.  There are exceptions to all the points I brought up; I was trying to give a quick general summary to get people talking.


> But I'm an optimistic naive fuck, so I blame the slowness mostly on the times, people are busy or something. Hopefully things will pick up again once the fillers end and spring arrives.



I'd like to think it's a situational thing as well, however there's a good chance that it's not.  If it's not, it falls upon all who have inherited the Will of Fire to identify the problem and do what they can to stop it.  It could be that if we just assume the problem will right itself, it will fester and grow into an all-consuming cancer, when it could have been stopped as a polyp.

Edit: Thanks, OniTasku, good reply, and I agree, we should all do our part, whatever that may be.  You and Josip have convinced me that I'm wrong about there being too many mods, so allow me to revise my view. There are about the right number of mods, but they might be able to allocate their resources differently.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> Agreed. Before, nobody posted in Member FC's. They posted there to say like... "Dani's a great mod!" and then run out. Now it's like.... A new convo thread, but with only a few people, and it takes away from the rest of the forum.


The Member FCs allowed people to talk to who they wanted to...talk to, as opposed to just some jumbled up convo where (insert what happens in the convo threads) happens.



> To me, I post in the member FC's cause there's pretty much nowhere else for me to post.



Lawl.



> I don't read/watch Naruto, nor any other anime/manga atm.



Euhh did you ever? 


> I don't draw (well, I do, BUUUUT <____<), I fail at GFX,


I don't draw at all.



> the new convo threads piss me off, rate above thing threads make me angry, too. Their full of spamwhores. Most off-topic threads are too idiotic, and I post in them as a joke.


Good, I'm not the only one. I'll bet the convos originally were good, but in the Summer and afterwards...well you know what happened. 


> So.... That leaves what? Academy registration and Non-Naruto FCs. I find welcome threads boring, so that's gone.


Konoha Mall, I like to hang out there all the time. Konoha Theatre's always great (I'mtrying to get it back up and running)


----------



## Blue (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is an Itachi vid for the guy who wnated one.......


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 7, 2006)

> Good, I'm not the only one. I'll bet the convos originally were good, but in the Summer and afterwards...well you know what happened.



I disagree. The Convo Threads had actually regained a lot of steam during the summer time and now they have pretty much died again. If you ask almost any member that frequently visited the thread during the summer, you'll essentially here the same. Right now, I agree. I try to go there every so often and get things going, but it just doesn't have the appeal it used to. Now the Member FC's are a great place to go and chat with people and actually have intillegent conversations with members you wouldn't normally converse with otherwise. It's a great way of making friends and getting to know people better.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> Oh, I suppose so. But I never see movies when they're in theatres and stuff. And just... Situations like that.


You can talk about upcoming movies, TV shows you like, and...stuff. 



> I also get all my music from Moemoe, so I can't discuss about it much.


That makes it easier; you can just discuss that music, because the music you get from..."Moemoe" is the music that tends to come up in that subforum. I try to stay around 30 years behind and that isn't the timezone they discuss, but I still find ways around.



> I disagree. The Convo Threads had actually regained a lot of steam during the summer time and now they have pretty much died again.



Steam? Steam from whom?

Err nevermind, I would understand why it would be more active in the summertime (people that don't have school and whatnot)



> Now the Member FC's are a great place to go and chat with people and actually have intillegent conversations with members you wouldn't normally converse with otherwise. It's a great way of making friends and getting to know people better.



Some have intelligent conversations. Others don't, and I'm certainly not one to point fingers, but it's a fact that some do and some don't.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Here is an Itachi vid for the guy who wnated one.......



Good reply, very fair, and of course I did consider this.  However, I think there is more to it for two reasons.

1) I've already gone through that point with the boards.  We've had our arguments and rapprochments.  This feels different.

2) I've seen complaints raised by enough members (who all joined at different times) that the phenomenon is somewhat objective.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

People, may i ask (out of curiosity no attacking attempt ) why Final Ultima still is a moderator for the Naruto Avanue even though i never see him there? (alright, i saw him create a prediction thread like a week ago. )





			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Oh and some sections are indeed overmoderated (Mine, Art etc) but Naruto Avenu is undermoderated in my opinion, because I find the place to be messy. Don't get me wrong the mods there are dedicated and doing a great job, but I guess that section is just to active on the manga days.


And since a RAW is normally released once a weak that means most days are messy.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> You can talk about upcoming movies, TV shows you like, and...stuff.


True. BUT. I either watch HBO or other movie channels, or I fast forward through commercials (Comcast upstairs, Tivo in the basement), so I don't know about upcoming movies. Until they're on HBO. xDDDD And I don't watch many TV shows.



> That makes it easier; you can just discuss that music, because the music you get from..."Moemoe" is the music that tends to come up in that subforum. I try to stay around 30 years behind and that isn't the timezone they discuss, but I still find ways around.


But I can't intelligently discuss it, because I'd just be repeating Moe in... A stupider way. XD


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> True. BUT. I either watch HBO or other movie channels, or I fast forward through commercials (Comcast upstairs, Tivo in the basement), so I don't know about upcoming movies. Until they're on HBO. xDDDD And I don't watch many TV shows.





I suppose you could just look at that once a week or something, it's got good info on movies and stuff. 

You don't watch many TV Shows? Why not? What else do you do? _Read?_



> But I can't intelligently discuss it, because I'd just be repeating Moe in... A stupider way. XD


Well, you could listen to the music, first. Do not look at the other people's comments first, it doesn't help, you really need your own thoughts.

When you're done, just write down what you liked, what you didn't like, and stuff. 

Now if they really wrote exactly what you wrote, then ok, it's a lost cause. 

As for me, I don't find time to listen to whole albums all the time (they PM them to you so fast @_@)


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 7, 2006)

*I <3 YOU*

For you...you know who.




Every endless night has a dawning day
Every darkest sky has a shining ray
And it shines on you baby can't you see
You're the only one who can shine for me

[CHORUS:] It's a private emotion that fills you tonight
And a silence falls between us
As the shadows steal the light
And wherever you may find it
Wherever it may lead
Let your private emotion come to me
Come to me

When your soul is tired and your heart is weak
Do you think of love as one way street
Well it runs both ways, open up your eyes
Can't you see me here, how can you deny

[CHORUS]

Every endless night has a dawning day
Every darkest sky has a shining ray
It takes a lot to laugh as your tears go by
But you can find me here till your tears run dry


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

I know you're talking about me.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 7, 2006)

Ah yes, here's an example of pointless threads that should be deleted:

User CP

I think there needs to perhaps be a bit more Moderation for the Off-Topic area, as it usally gets massive amounts of pointless threads.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I suppose you could just look at that once a week or something, it's got good info on movies and stuff.
> 
> You don't watch many TV Shows? Why not? What else do you do? _Read?_


Naw, I don't like discussions about shows much anyways.

Well, let's see. A MONNY DAY:
5-2 school
2-4:30 hang around after school; no internet, no TV, just homework
4:30-6:45 Basketball practice
6:45-7:00 Waiting for a ride home
7-8 Dinner (I eat slow)
8-9 Homework involving typing/NF
9-9:30 Shower
Sometime after that I sleep.

I don't have much time for TV. D:

And instead of TV shows, I watch Movie channels. HBO, SHOtime, Starz, stuff like that.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Ah yes, here's an example of pointless threads that should be deleted:
> 
> User CP
> 
> I think there needs to perhaps be a bit more Moderation for the Off-Topic area, as it usally gets massive amounts of pointless threads.


I think that's the kind of spam that NF allows.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> Well, let's see. A MONNY DAY:



Cool.


> 5-2 school


5 AM? Man, that must suck.



> 2-4:30 hang around after school; no internet, no TV, just homework



Two hours? Wait a minute, how old are you?


> 4:30-6:45 Basketball practice


Understandable.



> 6:45-7:00 Waiting for a ride home


Whoever picks you up needs to work on time.



> 7-8 Dinner (I eat slow)


Yeesh, I finish at like 15 minutes.


> 8-9 Homework involving typing/NF


"How old are you?"



> 9-9:30 Shower


UNderstandable.


> Sometime after that I sleep.


Shouldn't you have around an extra hour?

edit: ignore the "how old are you?" IIRC you're 14, that's one grade level above me, but it's High School. A regular day for me has me doing Homework only for like 30 minuites (most classes a grade level above, for math, two levels above).

Now I'm even more afraid of highschool.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 5 AM? Man, that must suck.


Well, actually, I wake up at 5:45. <______<



> Two hours? Wait a minute, how old are you?


School basketball team. 



> Understandable.


Goodgood



> Whoever picks you up needs to work on time.


Parents work in DC, sister goes to a school 20 minutes away. Bad timing every day. If I have early practice (2:30-4:30), I get picked up at 5:30.



> Yeesh, I finish at like 15 minutes.


Psh.



> "How old are you?"


My school assigns a lot of homework. Especially the English department.



> UNderstandable.
> Shouldn't you have around an extra hour?


Extra hour? If I spend an hour watching TV, I'll watch House.



> edit: ignore the "how old are you?" IIRC you're 14, that's one grade level above me, but it's High School. A regular day for me has me doing Homework only for like 30 minuites (most classes a grade level above, for math, two levels above).
> 
> Now I'm even more afraid of highschool.


Lucky you.

Hopefully your high school will be better than mine.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

What's going on?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

God damn, two hours of homework every day?

Here's a hint about English: you don't have to read everything they assign.  Good luck!


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

My sis studies almost the entire day (then again she's at med school so... No big deal i guess. )


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

I think Monnie is a freshman in HS, right?  Anyway, even grad students in English tell me they only read about 40% of the assigned readings -- these people are pulling As, too.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 7, 2006)

Two hours...that's not bad. xD

I wish my homework workload would be a bit lighter, unfortunately, I usually have a good 3-5 hours of homework per night. I can't wait for college. @_@


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

OC, you're really 13? You must be one of the smartest 13 year olds ever.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I think Monnie is a freshman in HS, right?  Anyway, even grad students in English tell me they only read about 40% of the assigned readings -- these people are pulling As, too.


Yeah, that's right.

Well, my English teacher is a really tough grader. By really tough, I mean, "I've never been so challenged in my life" tough. I've never gotted below an A in English. I tried relatively hard, and got a C. So English homework takes me a while. xD


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

This thread will soon have as many posts as my postcount!


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> OC, you're really 13? You must be one of the smartest 13 year olds ever.


That's what I thought!

I mean, geez! Even _I_ wasn't that smart a year ago! xD


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not as smart as I was when I was 13. I think I'm getting more senile with each year.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

If you pay me I'll do your English HW for you.

I accept paypal, yes.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> If you pay me I'll do your English HW for you.


Can I pay you in e-dollars?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Can I pay you in e-dollars?



I accept paypal, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm not as smart as I was when I was 13. I think I'm getting more senile with each year.



Same here.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> If you pay me I'll do your English HW for you.


What other homeworks can you do? Might I pay you with secks?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

I quit smoking over the holidays, and haven't smoked in like three weeks.  I've still got cravings, suppressing them gives me something to do.  

I was smart at 13 but I'm smarter now and I'll be smarter still later.  More effective at utilizing what I have, at least.

S&G: What've you got? :amazed


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

I think i'm getting dumber too, always stayed out of trouble before someway. 

Er... He won't accept that.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I accept paypal, if that's what you're asking.


I don't have any money, though. xD

I can pay you in experience! 8D


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't played an online rp game since I used to zmud about 8 years ago :0  Well if you sent me something via pm I could edit it.  But to generate original pieces, especially those which require additional reading, would require payment.


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I haven't played an online rp game since I used to zmud about 8 years ago :0  Well if you sent me something via pm I could edit it.  But to generate original pieces, especially those which require additional reading, would require payment.


Lawl xD

If I'm ever in danger of failing an essay, I'll ask for your help. *has never asked for help before, though*


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

aman_melles: I bet you're on dialup.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I quit smoking over the holidays, and haven't smoked in like three weeks.  I've still got cravings, suppressing them gives me something to do.



That was so random, but I've got to say that I'm proud of you. You're a smart guy, and you know what smoking can do. Good for you, sir.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> aman_melles: I bet you're on dialup.


Actually, i'm on 10 mbit and used to have 100...

What made you think that? :S


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

Because you keep replying to posts out of sequence.  I guess you're just not a refresh-whore.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

It's not that, often when i post here i close this window and go somewhere else then check in here to look for new stuff.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm thinking I should post my list of NF's problems as a new thread.  Would that be too much?


----------



## ninamori (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I should post my list of NF's problems as a new thread.  Would that be too much?


I think that'd be a good idea. Not many people check this thread.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I should post my list of NF's problems as a new thread.  Would that be too much?



Well, you've heard my opinions, but it would probably get you the opinions of other more special members and stuff. Go for it.


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I should post my list of NF's problems as a new thread.  Would that be too much?


I always make new threads about that kinda stuff espacially when you wrote that much.  Go for it!


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

Phew, time to make some late replies



> OC, you're really 13?



Yes, I wouldn't lie about it. I mean you can't get killed from telling people your age, I think.



> You must be one of the smartest 13 year olds ever.


Ha, if I could..."perform" as well as I do here at school, then maybe, but I'm too much of a whining jerk there.


> Well, my English teacher is a really tough grader. By really tough, I mean, "I've never been so challenged in my life" tough. I've never gotted below an A in English. I tried relatively hard, and got a C. So English homework takes me a while. xD


Nowadays, little I face is a challenge. Just science, and that's for projects; the tests and regular work is faily simple.



> I'm not as smart as I was when I was 13. I think I'm getting more senile with each year.


My hearing and sight is getting worse by the minute.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I'm thinking I should post my list of NF's problems as a new thread.  Would that be too much?



Hmm...though it's asking to be bombarded with a horde of idiotic replies, and you're probably well aware of that. If you think it's necessary, go ahead with making it.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> I'm thinking I should post my list of NF's problems as a new thread. Would that be too much?


You should, though the Member FC thing was already addressed earlier.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 7, 2006)

> You'r sooo evil
> 
> What will you do, if generator shows number 6?


 IM an admin to ban me.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> IM an admin to ban me.



You mean IM an admin to change your number. <__<


----------



## Hef (Jan 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Ha, if I could..."perform" as well as I do here at school, then maybe, but I'm too much of a whining jerk there.


Funny, it's the total opposite when it comes to me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 7, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> the period that I love the most was from:
> 
> *around dec 2004 - mars 2005*. best NF-time...
> the *first 3 weeks when the Bath House open *were good IMO..
> and i had a blast *when i joined the mod team*, lol...crazy ppl <3


Even if Javier ain't here now to see my reply, I have to agree with my compadre.
The forums had a great stronghold on the community on the alloted time Ero said, even though I joined midway through the 6 months of that time (1 month prior which I'd been lurking, and I'd joined way before if not for my PC being repaired in and out)

And the Bath House was (emphasis on "was") the best community for young adults during it's first month, and the months prior to its decline at summer.
Now it looks just like your regular, average convo with nonsensical talk.
Long gone are those days where the "BH Originals" as I like to call them wrote and shared their ideas (ahem), and talked about their personal sex-life (mine is still in question, however)

I can't comment on Ero being a mod, since the voting procedures here are as understandable as the Electoral College in Vietnam, however, he was the toast of the Bath House.

Sorry for bringing this up too late.........
Though we gotta pinpoint the time the Forums began its decline, be it the start of summer, or the Naruto fillers well on their way.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Funny, it's the total opposite when it comes to me.



NF performance anxiety?  

By the way I joined NF to get 100 posts so I could join the BH, I had been happily lurking before then but that piqued my interest.  I remember the BH sign-up post having thousands of replies; what ever happened to that thread?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 7, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> By the way the reason I initially joined NF was to get 100 posts so I could join the BH, I had been happily lurking before then but that piqued my interest.  I remember the BH sign-up post having thousands of replies; what ever happened to that thread?


It got replaced by "The Unofficial Convo Threads with a tad of perversion" and the majority of the BH Originals left for the conclaves of the Members FCs.
The mod team used to visit that place very frequently. Now, they just get there if...:

1) A new convo thread needs to be closed, then opened without chronologically-sensitive numbering.
--Convo 38 was skipped, but heffie-hef got the number right at 42
2) Utah Crip makes his usual outlandish threads
3) Nostalgia factor
4) All of the above.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 7, 2006)

> You mean IM an admin to change your number. <__<


I'll change your number!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'll change your number!



O                           kay.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

It works better if you just type "k"


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 7, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> It works better if you just type "k"



You can't, "k" is too short.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

k                                                                .


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 7, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> where are the mods/admins? i admit i dont spend so much time in this forum as before but still...i never see them on the normal threads anymore. have this place become so borin that its pointless to post?
> 
> i have been in this place for over one year and i have noticed that this place is dead. the cool ppl have abandon this place (or turn from cool to annoying/arrogant). :S
> 
> bleh....everythin got a beginnin and an end...



I'm still here and am neither arrogant or uncool O:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 7, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> k                                                                .


*K​* .........


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 7, 2006)

Cool, I've stumbled upon a secret convo thread!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 7, 2006)

Svenjamin said:
			
		

> Cool, I've stumbled upon a secret convo thread!



No you haven't ...

Also, *agrees wit what Monny said earlier* :3  I'm just currently in a too non-caring state to answer properly aswell


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah, it was moreso a joke anyways. I'm just surprised a thread like this has had so much attention and has been active for a few hours now for the past several pages.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> *K​* .........



Cheater. You used invisble stuff. @_@


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 7, 2006)

*No he didn't O:​* .........

Sumimasen. I couldn't resist


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 7, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Cheater. You used invisble stuff. @_@


You mean the  tag? Er, no I did NOT!!


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> You mean the  tag? Er, no I did NOT!!


Oh thank you, I thought I'd never find it again (Reznor used it once, I found it, and I lost it)


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

I learned a trick in the Chocobo FC to break the character limit.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 7, 2006)

My invisible method is the best.

I won't show it here, though, since I drew attention to it.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 7, 2006)

Okay, teach me in like some inactive old thread then.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 7, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Okay, teach me in like some inactive old thread then.


No! That would be to easy.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

> I learned a trick in the Chocobo FC to break the character limit.


Well I suppose you could write up everything, take an SS, and then post it, but that'd be a waste of time, needing to get the background color right and all.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2006)

k                                           .


----------



## Chi (Jan 8, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> IM an admin to ban me.


 
MMm.. That's ok then.. Because i kinda thought that you'r making clones of yourself from other members.. You know... Like Agent Smith from Matrix. So if one of you is deleted you can continue living on someone else's account.. 
I guess it sounds silly  

Well then..
There's a 1/38k chance that it could be *YOU* 

Let the "Russian Roulette" begin...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 8, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I know you're talking about me.


mmmmm,....no.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2006)

k                                                 .


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 8, 2006)

Yargh >_O

*pokes Rez* :3


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2006)

k                                                 .


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 8, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> k                                                 .



nani ?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it just me, or did Zach get demo*t*ed? Or is it only a font change on his username?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did Zach get demo*t*ed? Or is it only a font change on his username?



No, just a font mishap. ^^


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2006)

> *pokes Rez* :3


[insert pillsbury dough boy laugh here]**


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 8, 2006)

_Can somebody please accept my membership to the "Bath house"? Seems like Mecha-TC and Ryu don't logon very often. Thank You _


----------



## Chi (Jan 8, 2006)

konohamaru-dono said:
			
		

> _Can somebody please accept my membership to the "Bath house"? Seems like Mecha-TC and Ryu don't logon very often. Thank You _


 
There is nothing interesting.. Xcept for naked chicks and smex  

Are you sure you'r 25?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2006)

konohamaru-dono said:
			
		

> _Can somebody please accept my membership to the "Bath house"? Seems like Mecha-TC and Ryu don't logon very often. Thank You _



PM an admin with your request or wait a bit more until someone accepts/rejects. ^^


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2006)

????? said:
			
		

> There is nothing interesting.. Xcept for naked chicks and smex
> 
> Are you sure you'r 25?



he's like, 13. changed his age to get into BH.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 8, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> There is nothing interesting.. Xcept for naked chicks and smex
> 
> Are you sure you'r 25?



_Repeat after me sweetie .. "It's none of my buisness"

Good Boy *pats on head and sends him off to school*_



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> PM an admin with your request or wait a bit more until someone accepts/rejects. ^^



_I'll just wait, thanks though _


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2006)

kono-dono..... you applied TODAY....

Learn to be more patient XD


----------



## Chi (Jan 8, 2006)

konohamaru-dono said:
			
		

> _Repeat after me sweetie .. "It's none of my buisness"_
> 
> _Good Boy *pats on head and sends him off to school*_


 
Where is my lunch box?  

And... You don't afraid of blindness, right?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 8, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> kono-dono..... you applied TODAY....
> 
> Learn to be more patient XD



_I didn't know there was a long line of people waiting to use the bathroom .. my bad _



			
				そうじろう said:
			
		

> And... You don't afraid of blindness, right?



_What's that supposed to mean? Are you making fun of the handicapped and disabled people?_



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> kono-dono. Stop double posting.



_OK _


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2006)

kono-dono. Stop double posting.


----------



## Chi (Jan 8, 2006)

konohamaru-dono said:
			
		

> _What's that supposed to mean? Are you making fun of the handicapped and disabled people?_


 
No.. God no..
Just be carefull..


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Can i Get a Recap of whatever is new?

Black Cat Manga


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2006)

^          Spam.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 8, 2006)

^                Spam


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2006)

^Spams more. My, i am such a whore. -_-''


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ^Spams more. My, i am such a whore. -_-''



Don't make me _poison_ you.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Don't make me _poison_ you.



*blink*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> *blink*



Your Yondaime sig is still hot, so you're safe for now.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 8, 2006)

> ^ Spam


 No, that post wasn't spam.

NM asked me to sum up everything since he was gone.

"Spam" was how I summed it up.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

When this thread reaches page 149 I will close it.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> When this thread reaches page 149 I will close it.


Looks like you are getting behind on your moderating.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> When this thread reaches page 149 I will close it.



We are at 150, you need to moderate more often eh? 

Crap, Rez beat me to it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

I think everyone is a little negative in here as in critiquing my modding skilz.

Closing this until further notice. 

I guess I won and I'm the only forum leader. There can only be one!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I think everyone is a little negative in here as in critiquing my modding skilz.
> 
> Closing this until further notice.
> 
> I guess I won and I'm the only forum leader. There can only be one!



 .


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I think everyone is a little negative in here as in critiquing my modding skilz.
> 
> Closing this until further notice.



Consider this further notice.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 9, 2006)

Vagina.

All I can say is vagina...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Consider this further notice.


Why is everybody hating when I only want to be liked by every single member of these forums. I like everybody even if they are retarded losers who have no lives and sit here with 1000+ posts all day.

Why can't people like me?


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2006)

I am proud to admit to not having anywhere close to 1000 posts a day.  In the last three weeks I think I have closer to 1 post a day.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I am proud to admit to not having anywhere close to 1000 posts a day.  In the last three weeks I think I have closer to 1 post a day.


You have 40000 posts you loser! Hahaha, ever heard of a thing called "sunshine"?


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2006)

> You have 40000 posts you loser! Hahaha, ever heard of a thing called "sunshine"?



What?  I'm like, totally out of it right now.  I don't really know what you are saying?  What is this to you, S&G, some kind of game?  Toying with my mind or some shit?  Just because I'm not as quick witted as all of you doesn't give you the right to make fun of me!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> What?  I'm like, totally out of it right now.  I don't really know what you are saying?  What is this to you, S&G, some kind of game?  Toying with my mind or some shit?  Just because I'm not as quick witted as all of you doesn't give you the right to make fun of me!


Sowry!


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2006)

Martryn's power is so huge! (and he's my underling )

EDIT: Wtf, it says S&G's post is at 2998 and mine on 3001


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2006)

*steals the 3000th post*


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2006)

> Sowry!



Whatever.  I'm going to cry myself to sleep later tonight. 



> Martryn's power is so huge! (and he's my underling)



What?  Ummm... no and... pseudo-no.  S&G holds a shit load more sway than I do.  Just look at what KnK thinks of him in the first post in this thread.  I mean, it's not like he would write that stuff about himself or anything.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Whatever.  I'm going to cry myself to sleep later tonight.


Knowing that you will be crying will make me cry myself to sleep as well.  



> What?  Ummm... no and... pseudo-no.  S&G holds a shit load more sway than I do.  Just look at what KnK thinks of him in the first post in this thread.  I mean, it's not like he would write that stuff about himself or anything.


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

ZOMG!! Thread name got changed..
Is it Amæthσn doing?

And btw.. If you'll set to display 40 posts per page we will be only on page 76


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> ZOMG!! Thread name got changed..
> Is it Am?thσn doing?


Yeah, Matt is very abusive of his FLT mod privileges.


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2006)

Yay, i got the post!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 9, 2006)

A mod for just one thread? Hmmmm, weird.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

Martryn and power? In one sentence? O:' Where are the four horsmen of the Apocalypse then


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 9, 2006)

It's the ap*occa*lypse.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

Noeees... Occa ish utopia, not apocalypse  °(T-T)°


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 9, 2006)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 9, 2006)

apparently nothing Mario.......*gets up and walk out*


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, i'm on a Mac atm, and when it's loading the rep bars i can see everyones rep ranks. The blind hyuuga has over 100 and the three over him over 50.  Rez is over 200. 



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> What?  Ummm... no and... pseudo-no.  S&G holds a shit load more sway than I do.  Just look at what KnK thinks of him in the first post in this thread.  I mean, it's not like he would write that stuff about himself or anything.


I guess.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

Yo. ^_^


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd like to join up for marty's fc! 

I've joined it a couple times before, but it keeps getting trashed.  Hopefully this thread can avoid the same fate!


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2006)

Matt, moderate this to my FC!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

^ nani wa? o.O;


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2006)

LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome all new members! <3


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

New members of what sag? 

*spazzes*

*doesn't leave aman alone* ( '-')~~


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

UUuooo! FC!

*joins* 


P.S. I suggest to add  this smiley in the smilies list...


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh god. Now I read the changed again title of this thread


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Oh god. Now I read the changed again title of this thread


 
A shock, isn't it?  

P.S. Found some more


----------



## Taxman (Jan 9, 2006)

does that mean that this thread is about to die considering that every martryn FC that has been attempted to be made has been trashed at his request....


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

Those smileys are too big imo ;-; I haff tons of cute smileys but this isn't the thread to post them anyways


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

This thread serves the funtion of martryn FC. Anyone who has ever posted in it has give their soul to martryn.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 9, 2006)

For the sake of argument, I'll join.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

But Zacho allready has my soul <3


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> This thread serves the funtion of martryn FC. Anyone who has ever posted in it has give their soul to martryn.


 
Yeah... About that...
I kinda sold my soul to devil for 2 football tickets last year  
Can I still be in the Fanclub.. I can give some other things


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

If you lack souls you will be used as cattle for martryn's sick sexual drives.


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

As you say master 

Does that position, puts me above other members?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

そうじろう said:
			
		

> As you say master
> 
> Does that position, puts me above other members?


Somewhat. At least marty will look fonly upon you.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

Pff. No more sex for me. This week that is >.>'... make it month.. year 

Size does matter boys ;3


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Pff. No more sex for me. This week that is >.>'... make it month.. year
> 
> Size does matter boys ;3


 
Was it.... too big??


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

This shouldn't be discussed here, but as a matter of fact, yes ( '-')


----------



## Neenah (Jan 9, 2006)

Nani D:?

This FC has merged in here? XD


----------



## Chi (Jan 9, 2006)

I think this little joke will soon cost us a lot of confused people..
Well.. Maybe that's good..


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 9, 2006)

God has my soul, no-one else can take it. martryn is welcome to the bottom of a pair of dirty trainers I own though.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

The Martryn FC disappeared again. XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> The Martryn FC disappeared again. XD


Some noob keeps overthrowing my authority in these matters. Once I've located the traitor, he will be punished by death. 

I suspect Reznor.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> The Martryn FC disappeared again. XD





*throws  in the closet*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Some noob keeps overthrowing my authority in these matters. Once I've located the traitor, he will be punished by death.
> 
> I suspect Reznor.



No, I think we should give him the pain of an unfair trial first. Then he'll anticipate his death even more.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No, I think we should give him the pain of an unfair trial first. Then he'll anticipate his death even more.


I guess this is why you are the FLT mod, you sick and twisted fuck!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I guess this is why you are the FLT mod, you sick and twisted fuck!



The same goes for you, as you were the former mod.  You're probably more twisted than me! :amazed


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> The same goes for you, as you were the former mod.  You're probably more twisted than me! :amazed


Of course, it goes with the job. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Of course, it goes with the job. Absolute power corrupts absolutely.



I heard that somewhere. Where was it?


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

The force is great in you Matt.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> The force is great in you Matt.



There we go!  Thanks Moe. 

I just realized, there will never be another new Star Wars movie. How sad.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

Matt is the force.


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Matt is the force.



Jos is the evil wolf.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Matt is the force.



In that case, Josip is the streamy thingy from FF7! (Is it Life Stream) [/Forgot the proper noun]

Edit: Moe totally made it cooler.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

moe ~ XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD *tackles* ( '-')~~

So much mean words ish the said here 

It shall remain an FC in the corrupted hearts of those who wanted to in the first place


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> In that case, Josip is the streamy thingy from FF7! (Is it Life Stream) [/Forgot the proper noun]
> 
> Edit: Moe totally made it cooler.



You kidding? Yours is alot cooler. Jos _is_ a gooiy structure! XD

and Eric(A!)! Howe have you beeen?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not evil I'm just mizzunderstood. 

*stabs moe*


----------



## mow (Jan 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm not evil I'm just mizzunderstood.



Suuuuuure, and I am not a cracker ^ (use bro)


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

It's Eri*k*a  I haffs been busy but around  *tackles the moeness again* <33333 :3 Haffs you seen all the pics I posted? XD That's if yar wondering how I looks like :3

The missunderstood are always evil as the evil are always missunderstood. It can't helped ?('-')?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 9, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Suuuuuure, and I am not a cracker ^ (use bro)


Don't make me moderate you.  

Well I'm off to bed. Night-o all. <33


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm off too. Night night


----------



## Procyon (Jan 9, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> The missunderstood are always evil as the evil are always missunderstood. It can't helped ?('-')?



I don't think so. It's easy to know what an evil intention is when you happen by one. Anyone is capable of that evil intention too; misunderstood or evil is a judgemental generalisation in a way. I could be the nicest guy on the planet, but still do something evil, ya know?

Night Joko and Erika!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 10, 2006)

*blink*
Hmm, seems like i missed a lot.
This is a fc now?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> *blink*
> Hmm, seems like i missed a lot.
> This is a fc now?



I guess you missed the "it's not a FC anymore" part.  

I just wanted to say hi before school. Hi.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi. Hi. Bye. I need a new cameramaphone, I want to post more pictures of myself, so people will tell me how good looking I am, because I am shallow.


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm still not sure what the purpose of this thread is, but for all those who wonder, it was my suggestion for one originally.  You know... in case someone forgot whose idea it was.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Martryn, your sig looks a lot like the clitoris in South Park: The Movie.


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2006)

> Martryn, your sig looks a lot like the clitoris in South Park: The Movie.



You can call it Trinity.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

marty's sig and avi are scaring me.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

It's the demon headmaster! Don't let him hypnotise you! 

Josip, I love your avvy, it's cool and angsty.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks, made it yesterday when I was in an angsty mood.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm thinking of changing my own a little, the pink is now starting to hurt my eyes.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

Pink owns. 

Tayuya owns.

Why change it?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

I always look at other people's and think "Theirs looks so cool, so much better than mine!"


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

That natural, welcome to my world. I stalk everyone who I think has awesome avis and sigs.

That how I know if I like something that I've made; if I stalk myself then it's all good.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Are your sig lyrics quotes from a poem or song?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Kageyoshi, wanna swap avy/sigs?

I changed my mind!  I changed my mind!  I can't bear to part with Sharingan owl 

My PS skills are nonexistent, but I like my stuff because it's mine ):


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Are your sig lyrics quotes from a poem or song?


Usually, sometimes I quote myself tho, but rarely.

"The Good Times Are Killing Me" is a Modest Mouse song.



> My PS skills are nonexistent, but I like my stuff because it's mine ):


Yeah total creative control does own, but sometimes I like to wear stuff that other people make for me. Their style is diffrent from mine and makes me feel special since they made them for me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Hey Kageyoshi, wanna swap avy/sigs?
> 
> I changed my mind!  I changed my mind!  I can't bear to part with Sharingan owl
> 
> My PS skills are nonexistent, but I like my stuff because it's mine ):



Why does an owl need to use Sharingan to capture a mouse? Doesn't the mouse have it bad already?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Couldn't it eat the mouse again and again for 72 hours?


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Couldn't it eat the mouse again and again for 72 hours?



Muahahahahaha.  Yeah, that, precisely.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Couldn't it eat the mouse again and again for 72 hours?



Glutton.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know why but now I have an idea of someone with sharingan during sex, who else could say they can go for 72 hours! Although I suppose in the real world it's only a second, so would it really be something to be proud of?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I don't know why but now I have an idea of someone with sharingan during sex, who else could say they can go for 72 hours!



Sting.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Sting.


I bet it would after 72 hours.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I bet it would after 72 hours.



You're not clever.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

I guess you've never been buttsexxed for 72 hours straight *rubs bum*.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 10, 2006)

It was funny the first time, radically less funny the second time, and painful the third time.  The _fourth_ time, then, by the rules of reversifyin' comedic addition, should be *really* funny.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I guess you've never been buttsexxed for 72 hours straight *rubs bum*.



Depends on the week of the month. :amazed


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

You persons are scary.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> You persons are scary.



I'm in a molesting mood. 

* *


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> * *


Why am I voyuring when you molest someone else?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I'm in a molesting *mood*.
> 
> * *


KK, a third of your posts have no other function but being homoerotic.

It's hardly a "mood"


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Why am I voyuring when you molest someone else?



'Cus you're creepy. 

*punts Rez*


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> *punts Rez*



You kick like a girl. You barely made it to your own 30 yard line!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> You kick like a girl. You barely made it to your own 30 yard line!



No boom-boom for moemoe. *zips pants*


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

boom and another boom? Are you the "man with two cannons"?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 10, 2006)

> No boom-boom for moemoe. *zips pants*


Oh, so this is that kind of forum. 

..jesus


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

I_Voted_Reagan said:
			
		

> Oh, so this is that kind of forum.
> 
> ..jesus



No, it's really not. Inter-mod foreplay is just very common.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

You're scaring them all away, KK!

Where are we going to get our fresh meat now?!?!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You're scaring them all away, KK!
> 
> Where are we going to get our fresh meat now?!?!



I'll give you my meat, figuratively speaking.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I'll give you my meat, figuratively speaking.


Yeah, but it's not fresh, I already used it.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, old bratwurst = smelly, Jacko XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's not fresh, I already used it.



O YEA.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

It's like snapping into a rancid Slim Jim.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler I need you to upload Over The Rhine - Ohio onto yousendit for me please! I want to give it to a girl but yousendit won't work for me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> It's like snapping into a rancid Slim Jim.



OMG.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Moe is on the job, Cocky-O.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually, my attempts at coming on to a girl have once again scared her off.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2006)

^, ^^, ^^^, etc. Let's keep this thread under NC-17 please.

Shoot for about PG-13 (with language warning, but not "dialogue" warning.)


			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Actually, my attempts at coming on to a girl have once again scared her off.


Aw ;_;


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Aww, what happened, Cocky?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

We were chatting and stuff and I said something serious. She got scared, and I had to convince her it was a joke so she wouldn't be scared. Now she thinks I was joking, but I have 0% chance.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Aww, damn. That happened to me with my biggest crush ever in High School. But then I got into a chat with someone about my crush on her, and it got back to her. That sucked


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

Im guessing that you said something stupid like "Bleach is the best anime/manga".


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

Kage, just be honest about how you feel, and regardless of the outcome and her response to you, at least you would have saved yourself the worry of thinking about what could be and what could have been.

Helplessly hoping is not a good state of mind, so gfo for it mate, and here's wishing for the best for the pair of you 

and 20th Century Boy is the greatest manga of all itme .


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2006)

> We were chatting and stuff and I said something serious. She got scared, and I had to convince her it was a joke so she wouldn't be scared. Now she thinks I was joking, but I have 0% chance.


From what I gathered from romantic comedies, all you need is sheer number of attempts. She will react progressively less violently each time, until falling for you.


			
				peK said:
			
		

> Im guessing that you said something stupid like "Bleach is the best anime/manga".


 If I were a girl, I would deny sex to who ever said that.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Too late moe, nothing is going to happen.

What's 20th Century Boy about?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

@Rez: If you were a girl:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 10, 2006)

*throws up* XD


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

^ XD XD XD

Kage; it isnt over till the fat lady sings =]. Go for it mate. Follow Rez's plan of action XD

Here's a brief review for 20th CB


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

No, it would have been long distance anyway, she was someone on here, and we chatted and stuff on msn.

That plot looks amazing, I must read it!


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> O YEA.


Can i try?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn, the manga was retired because Viz licensed it. Where else can I get it? (don't mention bittorrent).


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2006)

Buy it. 



(look who's talking, the pro cracker )


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2006)

I have realized that the older I get the more attractive I am to members of the opposite sex.  That, or I'm just becoming disillusioned.  Am I on-topic yet?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, you are on-topic.

What the fuck is that in your sig, Marty?


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

It oddly resembles the head of that villian from Spiderman


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2006)

...really? I thought it was a nastily infected clitoris.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 10, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> ...really? I thought it was a nastily infected clitoris.


I had that once in my left ear, it hurts.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 10, 2006)

It reminds me of a metroid, actually. I am afraid it is going to latch onto my head if I turn away.


----------



## mow (Jan 10, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I had that once in my left ear, it hurts.



Your nick from this moment forth is Mr. Syphilis.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

Oliver, I'm eating lunch!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

It looks like a mouth ulser from that bonjela advert. But obviously without the evil man inside with maces for hands.


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2006)

> What the fuck is that in your sig, Marty?



It's Trinity, damn it!  What the hell?  I thought it was a dead give away considering my avatar.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice Oro sig peK o.O"

On other news.. I did my backflip today at gym practise 

*dances*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Nice Oro sig peK o.O"
> 
> On other news.. I did my backflip today at gym practise
> 
> *dances*



Yay!!


----------



## Chi (Jan 10, 2006)

Spaming again, aren't we?

And i got my first "middle" exam in university on friday. And it's a math exam 
I gotta borrow a lot of books and study hard. I never had troubles with math anyway, but I better be prepeared. I know those guys in commision hate me because I have a big avatar


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I have realized that the older I get the more attractive I am to members of the opposite sex.  That, or I'm just becoming disillusioned.  Am I on-topic yet?


You're disillusioned.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 10, 2006)

No we aren't spamming ... We are merely sharing facts of worldly importance


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 10, 2006)

So Josip-sama's siggie was made cause Ada-chan made him.... though it's true, Cena got screwed.
*pokes Erika-sama*  =3


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2006)

> So Josip-sama's siggie was made cause Ada-chan made him.... though it's true, Cena got screwed.
> *pokes Erika-sama* =3



Sometimes you type things and they make no sense.  Like that there.  Or maybe I'm just out of the loop.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 10, 2006)

No, it just means that yer slow marty ;@ slower then naru 

*is teh poked*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

*Pokes Oliver's pustule*


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2006)

Pain - Just Hate Me said:
			
		

> I wish that you could hate me
> Then things would be so easy
> I wish that you could hate me
> Just get me off your mind


............


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

Kage, you're being enigmatic.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> ............



Keep the poem's theme to my idolization.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Keep the poem's theme to my idolization.



You killed me! >_<


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 10, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You killed me! >_<



Out of devotion and love.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 10, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Out of devotion and love.



I'll give you devotion and love! 

Edit: Off to bed. Night all.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> ............


Awww man you made me cry again 
From the poem and not really the white text'd ellipsies.


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2006)

Poem?  This isn't the place for that!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2006)

> It's Trinity, damn it! What the hell? I thought it was a dead give away considering my avatar.


Oh...TRINITY! Of course. 

*clueless*


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2006)

> Oh...TRINITY! Of course.
> 
> *clueless*



You should look in the Naughty Picture Discussion thread.  I made a series of pics to help foster understanding.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2006)

How interesting.


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2006)

I just noticed moe was demoted.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I just noticed moe was demoted.


Oh yeah, I should announce that.

Moe has stepped down to advisor.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

What the!? Why? He's the best person for being music mod! He is music master!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 11, 2006)

*Does not know Moe well enough or frequents the Music section enough to comment but agrees with Kageyoshi for the heck of it.* 
Ignore my stupid post, i am just bored. -_-''


----------



## Chi (Jan 11, 2006)

Another loss.. 
And what a loss 

It has become a bad habit for smods to leave.. We lost, like, 3 people for 3 past months..

*wonders who will fill in moe's place*


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I should announce that.
> 
> Moe has stepped down to advisor.


Why, he was my true african buddy!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 11, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I should announce that.
> 
> Moe has stepped down to advisor.


Does this have to do with lack of time?  
Well I hope he's still around to post words of wisdom, both music and otherwise.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 11, 2006)

We'll miss you moe 

Hope you still come on.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> We'll miss you moe
> 
> Hope you still come on.


*comes on Nybarius*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2006)

so is saggy the new music mod?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

Well moe is leaving because he has stuff to take care of in real life and yes I'm apparently the new music mod now. ;______;

*seppuku*


----------



## Chi (Jan 11, 2006)

Work hard S&G 

But.. Weren't you the music mod before?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, but then I was just a backup for moe, I was mainly meant to mod ANBU with Reznor then.


----------



## Chi (Jan 11, 2006)

I see...

Well.. You'r now in total control of the music 
But it think _moe_ will be still there to disscuss, so his presence will lighten your job a little


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm just gonna try to keep the place clean and running. I do not plan to go there and remake the place with drastic changes. Since I love the place pretty much as it is.

And I have made moe promise to be around NF or I'll kick him in the head.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Well moe is leaving because he has stuff to take care of in real life and yes I'm apparently the new music mod now. ;______;
> 
> *seppuku*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 


			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> *comes on Nybarius*


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

So do I have s&g as my sensei now moe has stepped down? That's ok, I can deal with that. With you be pimping people with great music though?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

I've always pimpe people with great music, but I've been lazy the last month. I do have some great Jazz that will be pimped once I get to burniating it to PC.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2006)

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

   ​


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ​


I feel the same, but we have to respect his wishes to a real life.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2006)

I respect his wishes and his circumstances...but I mourn them, too.


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

What is this _real life_ you guys are talking on about? . Me no comprende.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2006)

So, S&G, what are your fav genres?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2006)

Moe, you Damn Dirty Ape! Don't leave me! *clings to leg*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> So, S&G, what are your fav genres?


Post-Rock/Experimental, Ambient, alot of indie and alternative rock and recently I've been getting into jazz.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

Like Iron and Wine? I don't have any of them, and have heard good stuff about them.


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

j(wh)o(r)e (I lvoe doing that XD); I'm still going to be bouncing about. Just not as active ^.^

Kage; I'll get you some Iron and Wine in a bit.

Jos; <333


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Like Iron and Wine? I don't have any of them, and have heard good stuff about them.


Yes, recently got into Sam through moe's fanatic ranting. But I see moe is on it.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh...OK...

*refuses to let go of Moe's leg*


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

So Josip, or moe even, have you got any Colin Hay or Men At Work?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't have any at least. There is a request thread tho in the Department.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> j(wh)o(r)e (I lvoe doing that XD); I'm still going to be bouncing about. Just not as active ^.^
> 
> Kage; I'll get you some Iron and Wine in a bit.
> 
> Jos; <333


YOU'RE NOT LEAVING!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I don't have any at least. There is a request thread tho in the Department.


I know, I have asked but no replies as such yet. I am afraid I may have to shock BUY an album.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

Moe leaving NF my arse, he'll be around, he can't possibly survive with out the likes of Josip and myself.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the Iron and Wine moe, I'll have to get it later though becuase apparently yousendit is 'server too busy'.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2006)

Iron And Wine will own my soul forever, though Nujabes has time share. Thank you for them both, Moemoe.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2006)

Dr. Hobo said:
			
		

> Moe leaving NF my arse, he'll be around, he can't possibly survive with out the likes of Josip and myself.


I won't let him leave anyway.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

Indeed I love the Nujabes. Now you've got me listening to them!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

noooes moe ;____;

I have a headache ;-;


----------



## martryn (Jan 11, 2006)

Whoa!  Damn!  This is some pretty heavy fucking news.  It's like the foundations of NF are crumbling around me.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Whoa!  Damn!  This is some pretty heavy fucking news.  It's like the foundations of NF are crumbling around me.



You still have me.


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

Everyone has had you.

and Im not leaving! Im just not an smod anymore.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 11, 2006)

Whats the World Coming into?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

> Moe leaving NF my arse, he'll be around, he can't possibly survive with out the likes of Josip and myself.


 Moe *isn't* leaving

Not smod anymore =/= leaving


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2006)

Dont leave moe!111oenoeneoneoeneo OH NOWES!


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

pekster, I will miss your peking, please remeebr me


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 11, 2006)

Good you're not leaving. You're like the music guru around here


----------



## Crowe (Jan 11, 2006)

OHHHHH NOEWS I WONT SURVIVE!!1111oneoenoen *stabs random noob*


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

Yare yare.. Jacko needs to lighten up ;x


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Everyone has had you.



You won't anymore.


----------



## mow (Jan 11, 2006)

Pek, don't do this, you are breaking my little emo paper heart T_T

Jacko? ;_;


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Pek, don't do this, you are breaking my little emo paper heart T_T
> 
> Jacko? ;_;



Gah, I can't stay mad at my hubby.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 11, 2006)

Yet i am ignored........


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't want to alarm anybody, but I think this guy might be a dupe: 

will


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Like Iron and Wine? I don't have any of them, and have heard good stuff about them.


You don't have Iron?  Can't you like.....die from that?
@Nybs:  Wow good find and sharp eye.  Maybe the person's just kissin ass or something...and got like a lucky guess?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I don't want to alarm anybody, but I think this guy might be a dupe:
> 
> Rachel's Music For Egon Schiele


My first instinct as well on that post XD

IP check shows nothing.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 11, 2006)

*pokes Rez* :3

I.. should go to be T_T My headache is starting to blur my vision 

Night <3333


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

> *pokes Rez* :3


 *pillsbury doughboy sound*


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 11, 2006)

Rez said:
			
		

> *pillsbury doughboy sound*



................................
*pokes Rez as well. *


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ................................
> *pokes Rez as well. *


STOP POKING ME!!!! [/orcs from warcraft]


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2006)

*tosses rez in oven* i needs me some pillsbury.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 11, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> *tosses rez in oven* i needs me some pillsbury.


*burst out*

YAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  [/SSJ3]


----------



## chauronity (Jan 11, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Everyone has had you.
> and Im not leaving! Im just not an smod anymore.



Yesh... the reddish name of the advisor looks so much cooler anyways.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 11, 2006)

Um.........did I walk in at a bad time?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 11, 2006)

as;d,fj,paksdjf;lkjq3;korj;l123hjtnr 


WHAT THE HELL! MOE YOU'RE NOT LEAVING! WHAT'S GOING ON??!?!??!?!@#$?123$

This IS a joke, right?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 11, 2006)

Giro said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL! MOE YOU'RE NOT LEAVING! WHAT'S GOING ON??!?!??!?!@#$?123$



............................



			
				moe said:
			
		

> and Im not leaving! Im just not an smod anymore



............................


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *burst out*
> 
> YAAAAAAAAA!!!!!  [/SSJ3]



cruds! *absorbs some mods to match your power*

majin dre!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, I see. I don't have enough time to read the posts I missed, so whatever. 

Moe, why no smod? ;_;


----------



## monk3 (Jan 12, 2006)

what? moe isn't a smod? what is this world coming to??????


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2006)

> I don't want to alarm anybody, but I think this guy might be a dupe:



But SLC Punk was a good movie.  You can't hold THAT against him.  

And... is there like... any smods online, like... ever?  All of them are dead, gone, or retired from smodding.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 12, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> But SLC Punk was a good movie.  You can't hold THAT against him.
> 
> And... is there like... any smods online, like... ever?  All of them are dead, gone, or retired from smodding.



Kak_fangirl is currently on. Anything wrong?


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2006)

> Kak_fangirl is currently on. Anything wrong?



Duplicate threads, blatant fucking cursing, flame wars getting out of hand, rioting, hunger strikes, rebellions, murder, grand theft auto, we're missing three grams of plutonium, and I think I messed my pants.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 12, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Duplicate threads, blatant fucking cursing, flame wars getting out of hand, rioting, hunger strikes, rebellions, murder, grand theft auto, we're missing three grams of plutonium, and I think I messed my pants.



Well, we need to do something stat I guess. *undresses Marty*


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 12, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Well, we need to do something stat I guess. *undresses Marty*



.......................................
*reminds self to never report/complain to mods*


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll get the dypies.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 12, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> .......................................
> *reminds self to never report/complain to mods*


No, you should remind yourself not to report a complain to KK. Well that is if you don't want any man secks.


----------



## Chi (Jan 12, 2006)

I now know method to force smods and admins to go offline..

I PM'd two about changing my username back, and they just vanished


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 12, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I don't want to alarm anybody, but I think this guy might be a dupe:
> 
> Episode 1 BT



You should have experience with those  But no I'm not a dupe, I can make one if you want though


----------



## Chi (Jan 12, 2006)

Yay! I'm *Chi* again 

Thanks again KnK


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 12, 2006)

S&G said:
			
		

> Well that is if you don't want any man secks.



Well nothing againts man secks, but i dont know KK well enough. 

It would be most unbecoming.


----------



## Aman (Jan 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Everyone has had you.
> 
> and Im not leaving! Im just not an smod anymore.


Because i won't let you leave.


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 12, 2006)

There'd be mass rioting and Goober attacks if moe-moe actually LEFT. Liek, damn!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 12, 2006)

I never even knew Chi o.O, leave it the new name XD that got changed back now ..


----------



## jkingler (Jan 12, 2006)

Who were you before, Chi? And why do people think that Reagan is a dupe? Because he lurked so much that he knows tons about NF? XD


----------



## Chi (Jan 12, 2006)

I was Chi till september, or so..
I didn't expect anyone to remember me 

I'm not so good with language, or jokes.. So I'm like average Naruto forums member 

It's written in my sig who i was (still only few actually know me )

And it's not so hard to know about NF..

I was here since January, and lurked a lot. And only registered and started to post in July, or so..

I alredy knew all of the "key figures" and watched all of you wile remaning in the shadows


----------



## Reznor (Jan 12, 2006)

> Who were you before, Chi? And why do people think that Reagan is a dupe? Because he lurked so much that he knows tons about NF? XD


 I'm guessing he probly was just a lurker.

Remember that we don't know much about lurkers because they don't tell us.

For all you know, you could have a dozen lurkers that love stalking you.


----------



## Aman (Jan 12, 2006)

DAMN LURKERS! 

*lurks* :


----------



## Reznor (Jan 12, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> DAMN LURKERS!
> 
> *lurks* :


1 google bot and 1 guest are looking at your profile right now.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 12, 2006)

I...have stalkers? 

:sweat


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't tell me moe has been demoted!!


----------



## Neenah (Jan 12, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Don't tell me moe has been demoted!!


*pats*

Aleast he is still here. xD


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 12, 2006)

Moe stepped down of his own free will.


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2006)

That line eerly reminds me of an old vampire pr0n flick.


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 12, 2006)

WOuld the word 'stripped' substituted for 'stepped' be more fitting? <3


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2006)

*plays 70's`pr0n bassline*

_booow boka buwowow_


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 12, 2006)

Moe didn't step down. I fired him for being abusive.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 12, 2006)

So it was a bit from column A (resignation) and a bit from column B (Josep pulled a Steinbrenner on moe)

s Nina, moemoe, Joko, and Zacho


----------



## mow (Jan 12, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Moe didn't step down. I fired him for being abusive.



But you said you liked it rough.



			
				Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> So it was a bit from column A (resignation) and a bit from column B (*Josep pulled a Steinbrenner on moe*)



XD XD XD
. Ho've you been mate? =]


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> But you said you liked it rough.


I do, other don't. I kept getting these PMs with people who wanted you gone because you were to rough.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 12, 2006)

peK has been promoted to Smod! May the force be with him.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 12, 2006)

So Chi.. do you know me then for that matter?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> XD XD XD
> . Ho've you been mate? =]


I knew you'd be amused by that quote, my man!!
I've been good, no harm done lately. Shame I leave for Chile tomorrow night yet again, damn runoff elections and my non-military status.

I hope nothing bad happens to the forum while I'm gone, though I do remember what DID happen the last time I was in Santiago.  

*moe's love*


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 12, 2006)

Horray for mah pekpekpek!!!! *Throws confetti*


----------



## RodMack (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats to pek for the promotion.


----------



## Ah B (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats to peK for promotion.
moe's self-demotion...


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 12, 2006)

PeK! Yay! Con-gra-tu-la-tion


----------



## Archssor (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations peK!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 12, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Congratulations peK!



Ross is in the Forum Leaders Thread!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks people, i will try not to ban you all. *(:*


----------



## Archssor (Jan 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ross is in the Forum Leaders Thread!



Fo sho'! 

*peK* - Surly you won't pull a Vash on us, would you? ._.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats Pek.  Kick ass and take names.  I hope you stay around the art and manga department as well though.


----------



## monk3 (Jan 12, 2006)

awesome peK. congrats


----------



## Shiron (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations, peK!


----------



## Chi (Jan 13, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> So Chi.. do you know me then for that matter?


I have a good memory, so i remember, like, everyone who post in FLT and most of the "regulars" on the forums. I also remember a lot of people in "Konoha Library" section, because I spent most of my "Forum time" there in the past..

------------

Congratulations *peK*! For some reason I knew that you'll become smod. Maybe because from all mods I see you more often 


P.S. Isi it only me, who can't click on the "UserCP" button because of the big "Flash ad" above? Or maybe it's my browser problems?


----------



## martryn (Jan 13, 2006)

So pek was made a smod to replace moe then?  Good choice, as he's a pretty active guy.  We'll finally have a smod that's on regularly again, ha ha ha.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 13, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> P.S. Isi it only me, who can't click on the "UserCP" button because of the big "Flash ad" above? Or maybe it's my browser problems?



It's not just you. I'm having problems aswell and I can't seem to get rid of that stupid flashplayer. My security is set on it's highest level and it's not even blocking it


----------



## martryn (Jan 13, 2006)

I noticed that earlier too.  It doesn't please me because it also stops me from playing asteroids.  I have to defeat jkingler!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 13, 2006)

Now I can't even click sub-areas of NF 

*shoots it*


----------



## mgrace (Jan 13, 2006)

Better Pek than me... I would purge many people mostly kids under 13....

One Day I shall rule with the one ring..... Gee... I need to get a life


----------



## martryn (Jan 13, 2006)

> Gee... I need to get a life



Naw.  Then you wouldn't hang out with us young-uns all day.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2006)

> Better Pek than me... I would purge many people mostly kids under 13....


Hey!  Oh wait, you said "under." Nevermind, carry on.

Congratulations peK!



> i will try not to ban you all.


...damn...


----------



## Shishou (Jan 13, 2006)

peK is gay, and reads girly manga.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 13, 2006)

Says the guy who read Fruit Basket...

Edit; and is banned because he reads girlish mangas.

Thanks people (:


----------



## mgrace (Jan 13, 2006)

Shishou said:
			
		

> peK is gay, and reads girly manga.



How do you know unless you read it with him???? Hmmmmmm


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 13, 2006)

lawl @ Shishous ban XD

I mades a new smexy ava. Who wants to see?


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> 1 google bot and 1 guest are looking at your profile right now.


Omfg                                             .


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Omfg                                             .



I      lol'd.


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2006)

> Edit; and is banned because he reads girlish mangas.
> 
> Thanks people (:


Score.



> I mades a new smexy ava. Who wants to see?


It'll never match up to Kira Yamato's...wait I suppose that's another category.  I want to see


----------



## Reznor (Jan 13, 2006)

> We'll finally have a smod that's on regularly again,


 What? Lots of smods are on regularly


----------



## Neenah (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Pekypek ^_^


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> What? Lots of smods are on regularly



LIek uir mom?Q!??!!1


----------



## Reznor (Jan 13, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> LIek uir mom?Q!??!!1


Bingo.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Bingo.



i luve u lezorfist kok? s


----------



## Procyon (Jan 13, 2006)

*Makes Reznor x KK FC* *Doesn't.* =X


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Makes Reznor x KK FC* *Doesn't.* =X



 

Oh...


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice going, peK.

I am sure you'll do great as a s-mod.


----------



## Aman (Jan 14, 2006)

Why are only 120 members on?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 14, 2006)

> Why are only 120 members on?



Because there is no chapter this week?


----------



## Chi (Jan 14, 2006)

Heh.. It was 2 weeks without new chapters..
I predict forum crash next week..


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 14, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I predict forum crash next week..



Well, i have alreay planned stuff to do should such an event ocur next week.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 14, 2006)

Kenpachi is smex 

*stalks peK* [/random


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 14, 2006)

Mmk, I realize that I'm a few days late here, but they just got out interweb back up in my dorm so:


> 1/11: Moe steps down and will be an advisor.



 /purplemonkeyloff 



> 1/13: peK promoted to Smod/Akatsuki.



Ah, congrats. I really do enjoy the snappy conversation, even with as much shit as I give/gave you. All in good fun [I swear ;;>_>]. Honestly, I'm glad it was you and I think it's well-deserved and that'll you'll do a splendid job.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 14, 2006)

Mike!   

How's college?!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 14, 2006)

Catch me on later today/this evening. I've been playing WoW all night because we just got our interweb back and now it's time for me to slumber for a bit. Check my fc later, I'll post in there when I wake up and give you any mundane boring as hell details you want to ask about. Because that's what it's been so far: boring as hell. Luckily, we got our interweb back on a few hours ago, so I'm marginally happier with the setup ^^ 'Night.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 14, 2006)

> We'll finally have a smod that's on regularly again



*cough cough*


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2006)

> *cough cough*


I think he meant "A Smod  that I see doing work" as in a smod he actually sees in general.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jan 14, 2006)

well... =O




> _Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions. _
> 
> *-Mark Twain*


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2006)

> Work and play are words used to describe the same thing under differing conditions.



I meant active, as in they post; it's debatable as to whether being active is either of the two. For me anyway.

Nevermind, I give up.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 14, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion, peK. 

You were a great moderator to begin with, regardless of the few verbal fights, though it's common ground with most people. I'm sure you'll make a great SMod and keep things going good.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 14, 2006)

Reznor is kissing KK in action!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Reznor is kissing KK in action!



   [/Reznorfangirlnumberone]


----------



## Procyon (Jan 14, 2006)

Normally, I'd be annoyed, but since you're his fangirl, it leaves the number one fanboy spot vacated, so you can stick to that.    [/Reznorfanboynumberone] Let's change the topic to the Reznor FC II!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 14, 2006)

Whats been going on now?


----------



## sasuke_limays (Jan 14, 2006)

you can see him anytime if you want....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jan 14, 2006)

/is Reznor's _butler_ =O

And the Prophet of Reznordom, of course.

Call me Toby.


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2006)

3000 posts!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

You sure about that? I could always take my time and clean out 'spam'-posts ;I


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

Why are we talking about Reznor?  I knew Reznor before he was a big shot smod.  I remember the night I found out he was modded in the Randomness FC.  It was one of my more shocked forum moments (not as bad as the devestation I felt April Fool's Day, but still).


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> You sure about that? I could always take my time and clean out 'spam'-posts ;I


Then i'll just continue!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Then i'll just continue!



Hmmm, maybe i should spam more often.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe i should spam more often.



Sounds great! 



> Why are we talking about Reznor? I knew Reznor before he was a big shot smod. I remember the night I found out he was modded in the Randomness FC. It was one of my more shocked forum moments (not as bad as the devestation I felt April Fool's Day, but still).



I knew him before he was even a moderator! I'm the first Reznor fanboy too!


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

> I knew him before he was even a moderator! I'm the first Reznor fanboy too!



Fanboy?  To Reznor?  Are you joking?  He's just like me except less-experienced and uglier.  I was just pointing out that Reznor was once considered just a normal forum goer, and back when he was normal, I was his e-friend and compatriot.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Fanboy?  To Reznor?  Are you joking?  He's just like me except less-experienced and uglier.  I was just pointing out that Reznor was once considered just a normal forum goer, and back when he was normal, I was his e-friend and compatriot.



Well, what does that make you now? Enemies?


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe i should spam more often.


I'll teach you well, my young padawan.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 15, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> Sounds great!



..........................;

Methinks you love spam a bit too much. o_O


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> ..........................;
> 
> Methinks you love spam a bit too much. o_O



 You know, before Josip and I frequented this thread, the spamlords were Naruchacha and Reznor. XD


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

> Well, what does that make you now? Enemies?



No.  He's an informant.  It's all business now.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Yare yare, the level of this conversation astonishes me :\


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> No.  He's an informant.  It's all business now.



He's a double spy. Traitor, I'm telling you.


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

> He's a double spy. Traitor, I'm telling you.



Whatever.  He's not the only one I have in the mod ranks.  I double check all delicate info with my second informant.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

....


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Whatever.  He's not the only one I have in the mod ranks.  I double check all delicate info with my second informant.



Who would be?

And hi, Erika. ...Or maybe  XD Why the grumpy smiley?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Grumpyness cause I was teh ignored


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Grumpyness cause I was teh ignored




Aww...I'm sorry that I was neglectful.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Ish okay <3

On other news, my inbox is full again.. People haff to stop PMing me XD I haff to delete like all the time ...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Ish okay <3
> 
> On other news, my inbox is full again.. People haff to stop PMing me XD I haff to delete like all the time ...



What do people PM you about that much?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Err.. my pics, questions (some think I'm a mod XD), about the FC's I own or my signature. Sometimes they ask for my msn. Truth be told, I don't reply that often 

*whistles bigger PM space* >.>'

xD


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Err.. my pics, questions (some think I'm a mod XD), about the FC's I own or my signature. Sometimes they ask for my msn. Truth be told, I don't reply that often
> 
> *whistles bigger PM space* >.>'
> 
> xD



Haha, some people have thought that I'm a mod too. Don't people ever check the forum leaders list? o_0


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

Msn sux, irc ftw. How did it go with your dream of being an irc cop or w/e it was? ^^


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Who me? I've been server admin for months now on IRC XD but I don't think I still am, seeing as I haven't been on in.. well months I'm afraid XD Oh well, I'd just have to ask romeo or rain if I want back on the team  Truth be told, I also rarely concern myself with my own forum anymore, the free time I have left goes to NF


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, we have the best fanboys in Naru/Interne(to)-verse.

Remember one time when you were arguing with goodfreed, i believe and you said something like "I HAVE MORE POWER THEN YOU". I loled alot.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

^ You do realize that was me still doing my male character I hope?  I haven't been on that channel since like forever XD

*edits*

Oh well, food and study awaits me. bai pai peK


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

> Who would be?



I can't tell you, but there are more than three...



> Haha, some people have thought that I'm a mod too. Don't people ever check the forum leaders list? o_0



I get the same.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

Link removed

Lolz, do i dare to reply ? The stupidity might infect me.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Lolz, do i dare to reply ? The stupidity might infect me.



My IQ doesn't have much to lose anyway, so I go for it!  People are stupid, and they should be ignored.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> My IQ doesn't have much to lose anyway, so I go for it!  People are stupid, and they should be ignored.


Good boy. (: * ku ku ku ku *[/Oro]


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Good boy. (: * ku ku ku ku *[/Oro]



Haha, .


----------



## martryn (Jan 15, 2006)

> Lolz, do i dare to reply ? The stupidity might infect me.



I dared.  Meesa stoopid.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I dared.  Meesa stoopid.



Binksssssssssssssssssss! Wooeroidsoifnaoifboadfojwefj.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey All i Got some Important Information for you its not suppose to be leaked out but i might tell you.....


----------



## Chi (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you expect us to beg you, or somthn?

You DO realize how it's stupid to tell, that you know something, but won't tell us, right?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

I might not want to know anyway. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 15, 2006)

I just saw Anchorman.

*Go fuck yourself NarutoMaster!*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I just saw Anchorman.
> 
> *Go fuck yourself NarutoMaster!*



Where did you get those clothes Sean, the toilet store?


----------



## Neenah (Jan 15, 2006)

Is it just me or has this place become "The Forum Leaders -Spam- Thread" XD


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Is it just me or has this place become "The Forum Leaders -Spam- Thread" XD



It must be just you! Nina, when has this place _not_ been a spam thread? XD


----------



## Neenah (Jan 15, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> It must be just you! Nina, when has this place _not_ been a spam thread? XD


 
Ah. . oh x__x
[/Is not focusing enough]


----------



## Chi (Jan 15, 2006)

It's just you 

Anyway. Don't talk about spam here, or mods finnaly notice it and ban us all..

Onegai


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I can't tell you, but there are more than three...



ha! ur jus stuupod dum martyrloal


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I just saw Anchorman.
> 
> *Go fuck yourself NarutoMaster!*


omg I love that movie.  Ron Burgendy was my hero for a full month .


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> omg I love that movie.  Ron Burgendy was my hero for a full month .



The fight between the news groups was the most amazing thing I ever did see! Brick tridented a man!  And OMG, the dog getting punted, then it came back. It was so funny.


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Is it just me or has this place become "The Forum Leaders -Spam- Thread" XD


Shhhhh!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Nobody would ever ban a good girl such as myself


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

No one can ban me! I've got more power than Dani, Mel, or Zach, so yeah...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 15, 2006)

I could ban you by just pressing one button:L 

*flush*

Damnit!!!


----------



## Chi (Jan 15, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I could ban you by just pressing one button:L
> 
> *flush*
> 
> Damnit!!!



There are too many of us. We'll just stuck


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

^ XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

*secretly bans next person to post*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No one can ban me! I've got more power than Dani, Mel, or Zach, so yeah...


Who gave you that power, Mattie?  XD


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

^ He has? >_O


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

One word: autocracy.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Choke in your lies!!!1 [/Homer


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 15, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> One word: autocracy.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 15, 2006)

Well then I dare you to ban me Ama 

*eats cookie*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Autocracy'd_ 



All coaches are now sterotypical emos. 





And Erika, naw. I'd rather ban a heartless creep like Chi! 

Edit: I decided I actually rather keep the coach! Us dictators love to use insane coaches to make our sports teams good. If he fails, then they all have to be emo.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 16, 2006)

*Mercy is above the Law.*

_Unban Shishou, I believe he has learned his lesson. We reap what we sow, and if you unban him before his week is over .. he'll probably appreciate that and will think twice before randomly offending people again._


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 16, 2006)

Konohamaru said:
			
		

> _Unban Shishou, I believe he has learned his lesson. We reap what we sow, and if you unban him before his week is over .. he'll probably appreciate that and will think twice before randomly offending people again._



Shishou?
Learn his lesson?
These two words are like water and oil man.
They just dont mix.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

Konohamaru said:
			
		

> _Unban Shishou, I believe he has learned his lesson. We reap what we sow, and if you unban him before his week is over .. he'll probably appreciate that and will think twice before randomly offending people again._


Ok........​


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 16, 2006)

Mandorallen said:
			
		

> Shishou?
> Learn his lesson?
> These two words are like water and oil man.
> They just dont mix.



_You're right, they won't mix. ESPECIALLY, when you don't bother to try._


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Konohamaru said:
			
		

> _Unban Shishou, I believe he has learned his lesson. We reap what we sow, and if you unban him before his week is over .. he'll probably appreciate that and will think twice before randomly offending people again._



You're hired.


----------



## Chi (Jan 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> And Erika, naw. I'd rather ban a heartless creep like Chi!


 How come.. I thought we were friends 

And, can you really ban something like this:


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> How come.. I thought we were friends
> 
> And, can you really ban something like this:



Yea!


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

Poor Shishou.  He got what he deserved, but he'll be back.  I miss him though.  He was one of the only good natured people on the forums who didn't get offended by anything.  People become offended too easily.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

*smacks Ama* You haff no powa 

*protects Chi from evil KK* 

*does the happy dance*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Poor Shishou.  He got what he deserved, but he'll be back.  I miss him though.  He was one of the only good natured people on the forums who didn't get offended by anything.  People become offended too easily.



There's some truth in that, Marty. But every user has to realize that the forum comprises hundreds of active forum-goers a day and that s/he simply can't do as s/he pleases. ^^


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

> There's some truth in that, Marty. But every user has to realize that the forum comprises hundreds of active forum-goers a day and that s/he simply can't do as s/he pleases. ^^



I know, I know.  And you guys were right to ban him if you gave him a warning like S&G said you did (I say you guys, but you're an advisor now, ha ha).  But some forum goers need to lighten the hell up and stop taking everything so damned seriously, especially when things are obviously done in jest, no matter how poor the taste.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

^^ agreed. Sometimes people like Shishou don't seem to grasp the meaning of how to be subtile where needed to be ^^ But then again, this is just a forum so some matters shouldn't be taken this seriously imo XD Also, isn't it like allready past 5 AM where you live Jacko?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> ^^ agreed. Sometimes people like Shishou don't seem to grasp the meaning of how to be subtile where needed to be ^^ But then again, this is just a forum so some matters shouldn't be taken this seriously imo XD Also, isn't it like allready past 5 AM where you live Jacko?



It's almost 6 am, yea. *__*

*passes out on Marty's bed*


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

*takes pics of what could become hawt man x man action* >____>'


----------



## Chi (Jan 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Yea!



Oh, wtf?
I.. I.. I can't believe you really did it 




> *protects Chi from evil KK*



Oh.. Thanks..
I don't even know what to expect from a person who banned innocent kitty..
Kitty today, and selling America to China tommorow..


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Kitty today, and selling America to China tommorow..


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

> *passes out on Marty's bed*



Go ahead, I'm not using it.  I hope you don't mind sleeping on the floor... in the closet.  That's where I sleep.  

It's almost 7 AM here and it looks like I'm skipping work without calling in... again.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> It's almost 7 AM here and it looks like I'm skipping work without calling in... again.



Nice!  Just don't get fired!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

Erika, Guessing you asked permission for that bg in your signature, or who/ever made your signature asked for it?


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

> Nice!



Yeah, I get the best jobs.  I've already thought of what I'm going to say when I go in, and I'm not lying, just stretching the truth.  I'm going to say I went to Florida with my family as planned for two weeks, and then when I got back I left for Galveston for a conference on bioterrorism.  And when I got back from that, the morning after, someone tried to break into my house while I was sleeping and it freaked me out pretty bad.  And now I've got school stuff to do.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get the best jobs.  I've already thought of what I'm going to say when I go in, and I'm not lying, just stretching the truth.  I'm going to say I went to Florida with my family as planned for two weeks, and then when I got back I left for Galveston for a conference on bioterrorism.  And when I got back from that, the morning after, someone tried to break into my house while I was sleeping and it freaked me out pretty bad.  And now I've got school stuff to do.



The only hard part to buy would be the robber.


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

> The only hard part to buy would be the robber.



That's weird because honestly that's the only true part of the story.  I skipped Florida, my father decided not to go to the conference, and I don't think its going to take all day to work out this school stuff.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> That's weird because honestly that's the only true part of the story.  I skipped Florida, my father decided not to go to the conference, and I don't think its going to take all day to work out this school stuff.



You were nearly robbed? Scary. 

That is weird though. Maybe I shouldn't be an interrogator. I'd get wrong hunches. XD


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2006)

Why is this thread always dead at this time?


----------



## Chi (Jan 16, 2006)

All the guys who post here are actually me. I have multi accounts..
And well.. I'm on my training at that time, so...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope everyone here is Tazmo, except for me.

Tazmo, you can stop now. How you manage to post so much just to try and become friends with me is beyond me. But I know that you are all these people, so stop pretending. It's kind of sad, really.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

What up you crazy mofos?


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2006)

Omg, S&G busted me!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 16, 2006)

Tazmo I said that you can stop pretending. Why you want me to belive that your board has members is beyond me.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Why is this thread always dead at this time?



On the weekdays, I'm usually at school until two, so... yeah.


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2006)

Omg, two??  Alright if it's like once a week but you said usually... 


			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Tazmo I said that you can stop pretending. Why you want me to belive that your board has members is beyond me.


I just confessed.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

5 days a week, with the exception of long weekends, absences, etc.


----------



## martryn (Jan 16, 2006)

> You were nearly robbed? Scary.



Yeah, he woke me up trying to bang down the backdoor and when he did, and I was standing there in my boxers, he sorta just ran away.  I must be pretty intimidating half-naked.


----------



## Chi (Jan 16, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Tazmo I said that you can stop pretending. Why you want me to belive that your board has members is beyond me.


I won't stop.. I mean Tazmo won't stop.. I mean he's not pretending..

This board has 38,000 unique members! It's the best board on the internet!
Will you be Tazmo's friend?


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> 5 days a week, with the exception of long weekends, absences, etc.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Yeah, he woke me up trying to bang down the backdoor and when he did, and I was standing there in my boxers, he sorta just ran away.  I must be pretty intimidating half-naked.



LOL! We should all walk around in just our boxers to scare off foes.


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2006)

Or to scare off Matt.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

You know Aman, two more posts in this thread, and I'll have 400 posts in it. XD I'll like level up and eat you or something.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

This is liek the second time I was teh ignored 

*seduces all into a deadly romance*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> This is liek the second time I was teh ignored
> 
> *seduces all into a deadly romance*



I didn't see that one. You have to make your posts more noticable. How are you, Erika?

400th POST! WOO! 

*Eats Aman*


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm posting smexy art at teh KKFC 

<33333


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> I'm posting smexy art at teh KKFC
> 
> <33333



*Ignores*

Fan art of what?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 16, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> I'm posting smexy art at teh *KKFC*
> 
> <33333


KKentucky Fried Chicken??


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

Fan art of hawt Bleach maleness. Ya haff to scroll back at teh FC


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 16, 2006)

I went to see the Cornell Glee Club perform recently :0


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I went to see the Cornell Glee Club perform recently :0



Where? D:
And the Glee Club is pretty awesome. But I personally love the a cappella groups on campus.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 16, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I went to see the Cornell Glee Club perform recently :0


Where to, Nybs?

BTW, I came back from Chile this morning, Nyb. Guess who won (if you hadn't already checked your RSS)  :3


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 16, 2006)

Naru: Congrats on making history!  

KK: In Christ Church, 60th and Park.  I was really tempted to get on stage when they asked for glee-club alums, but then I realized I didn't know any of the songs :<  I also vowed never to rhyme "swell" with "Cornell" if I'm ever writing a song about Cornell.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> KK: In Christ Church, 60th and Park.  I was really tempted to get on stage when they asked for glee-club alums, but then I realized I didn't know any of the songs :<  I also vowed never to rhyme "swell" with "Cornell" if I'm ever writing a song about Cornell.



Ah, too bad I missed it. Well, I'll have plenty of other chances, I hope. 
Yea, I think most of them would have preferred to rhyme Cornell with hell.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Where to, Nybs?
> 
> BTW, I came back from Mexico this morning, Nyb. Guess who won (if you hadn't already checked your RSS)  :3


Did you buy one of those hats? Sombrellas or w/e they are called? 0:


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

Sombreros?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Sombreros?



I was thinking that too, but I thought he might have meant sun umbrellas. Then I pictured Nybarius walking around under a sun umbrella......


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Sombreros?



No; a sombrella doubles as a sombrero and an umbrella. Idiot.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> No; a sombrella doubles as a sombrero and an umbrella. Idiot.



Well, if you combine my post with Joe Kingler's, we were both right.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

Matt: I think you are thinking of a parasol. If he said parasombrero, then maybe your explanation would fly. 

KK: Ah, makes sense. I prefer my ponchbrero, a.k.a. beekeeper's outfit.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well, if you combine my post with Joe Kingler's, we were both right.



Don't make me combine my foot with your face.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Don't make me combine my foot with your face.



But my face has already been combined with hard alloys. Have fun with that.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

Sombrero + Umbrella = Sombrello


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> But my face has already been combined with hard alloys. Have fun with that.



I think I just vomited a bit of the oxidized anomalies I ate on your face.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

I google image searched that. Look what came up. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




Jack, the metals on my face are comprised of elements not found in this galaxy, and they can not be easily corroded by your vomit.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Jack, the metals on my face are comprised of elements not found in this galaxy, and they can not be easily corroded by your vomit.



Your assumption is flawed. How would you know what galaxy I'm from?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Your assumption is flawed. How would you know what galaxy I'm from?



I dunno. The fact that your barf just isn't corrosive is proof that my galaxy > yours though.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I dunno. The fact that your barf just isn't corrosive is proof that my galaxy > yours though.



I knew I should have eaten that brgautonampalwag.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> I knew I should have eaten that brgautonampalwag.



Eeew! Trewethalian food is disgusting. :barf <--And that's corrosive, might I add.

Edit: Aww, the barf smiley's not back?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 16, 2006)

*O*



			
				peK said:
			
		

> Sombrero + Umbrella = Sombrello


Congrats, you too can speak Spanglish.
The 2nd unofficial language of the US (well, maybe Cali)

*just noticed something*


			
				pekkie-peK said:
			
		

> Did you buy one of those hats? Sombrellas or w/e they are called? 0:


Oh, haa haa, I just noticed the quote change!!


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 16, 2006)

> The 2nd unofficial language of the US (well, maybe Cali)



Unfortunately being a resident of Southern CA, it's all too true Mario.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 17, 2006)

*walks in and grabs OniTasku* 

>.>


----------



## Chi (Jan 17, 2006)

Pretty quietly today...

Maybe I should dance, or something...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2006)

CH(i)AM said:
			
		

> Pretty quietly today...
> 
> Maybe I should dance, or something...


Ohhh then I'll be the first to do the electric slide .
So...Ummm I guess this hasn't been asked in a while, but what's the latest development?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Ohhh then I'll be the first to do the electric slide .
> So...Ummm I guess this hasn't been asked in a while, but what's the latest development?



What kind of development? o_0


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2006)

All hail me!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> All hail me!



Are you impersonating me?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2006)

CHAM?thσn said:
			
		

> What kind of development? o_0


I dunno...ummmm forum leader...thingie....stuffelopement


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I dunno...ummmm forum leader...thingie....stuffelopement



Yes, I've chosen a successor for when one day I am no longer mod of the FLT, and need to take a break and be an advisor. But I'll leave who that person is a mystery.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 17, 2006)

you'll never leave this thread matt...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> you'll never leave this thread matt...



I probably won't, but there still needs to be a back up mod.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I probably won't, but there still needs to be a back up mod.


Is it me? .  You have been teaching me the ways of not leaving this thread, for months now...in secret.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Is it me? .  You have been teaching me the ways of not leaving this thread, for months now...in secret.



Hmm...I'll reveal someday. Later this year I might go for a little while for school work, so when I do that, I'll probably say.


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2006)

I know it's me!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2006)

I think that we should trash this thread when it reaches post 5,000 and then go version two. 

Hey Chi and Aman. You guys are both Finnish and Latvian, right? Question: are your languages considered Slavic, or Baltic?


----------



## Chi (Jan 18, 2006)

Latvian language is one of two remaining languages that belong to  baltic group of languages.. Second is lithuanan..
And I believe finnish belongs to finno-ugrian group..
Estonian also belongs to finno-ugrian.. A lot of people thinks, that it belongs to baltic due to location an countries similarities, but it's not 

I know latvian and russian languages, and they are totaly different


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Latvian language is one of two remaining languages that belong to  baltic group of languages.. Second is lithuanan..
> And I believe finnish belongs to finno-ugrian group..
> Estonian also belongs to finno-ugrian.. A lot of people thinks, that it belongs to baltic due to location an countries similarities, but it's not
> 
> I know latvian and russian languages, and they are totaly different



Do you?  Amazing!!  [/Foreign Language Spaz]


You know, as I was walking home today, the weather totally described me. It was windy, and rainy, and the temperature was in the fifties, and it was sunny!


----------



## Chi (Jan 18, 2006)

Fifties? Is it 50?F, or is it 50?C?

Well.. I was coming home from the training (I was only after hot shower), and it was ~-10?C (it's about 14?F). The air was so dry. I thought I gonna freeze to death..

And in neibhour city (it's about 300 km far) is already -30?C (-22?F). And in the news they said, that it'll soon be like that in my city as well..
I think i'll sit home with hot coffee watching something on the PC till temperature won't be "normal"..

Well.. It's not always like that in the winter, but that isn't something special also.. I thank god I don't live somewhere in north Russia where temperature is much lower..


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I think that we should trash this thread when it reaches post 5,000 and then go version two.
> 
> Hey Chi and Aman. You guys are both Finnish and Latvian, right? Question: are your languages considered Slavic, or Baltic?


I'm swedish.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Fifties? Is it 50?F, or is it 50?C?
> 
> Well.. I was coming home from the training (I was only after hot shower), and it was ~-10?C (it's about 14?F). The air was so dry. I thought I gonna freeze to death..
> 
> ...



Farenheit. We do it weird in the USA. @_@

Training? Do you do a sport or something, Chi? (Name?) It sounds cold there. It's supposed to be much colder here, but we've had wacky weather. We got a huge snow storm over the weekend, and today we've gotten lots of rain, and it's like fifty degrees warmer. XD



> I'm swedish.



Oh, sorry. Then it must've been Hef who was the Finnish one. I wonder where Hef's been lately? :S What's your name too, Aman?


----------



## Chi (Jan 18, 2006)

It's not a sport really..

MM.. How will it be in english... Well.. It's like a soft bodybuilding 
Means.. I'm not eating steroids, or protein to have giant muscules, I just my training 3 times a week to keep form and "normal" sized muscules..


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> It's not a sport really..
> 
> MM.. How will it be in english... Well.. It's like a soft bodybuilding
> Means.. I'm not eating steroids, or protein to have giant muscules, I just my training 3 times a week to keep form and "normal" sized muscules..



Haha, I'd like to do that. You'll have to tell me a bit more about it sometime. I could use muscle building like that, because I don't really want gigantic muscles anyway.


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2006)

Am?th?n said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry. Then it must've been Hef who was the Finnish one. I wonder where Hef's been lately? :S What's your name too, Aman?


Yeah, that's hef. Yeah, my name is Aman, i'm not really swedish though, just born here.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

That is your real name? Awesome! I already knew it.  Chi, I wouldn't assume your real name is Chi?


----------



## Chi (Jan 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> That is your real name? Awesome! I already knew it.  Chi, I wouldn't assume your real name is Chi?



Too bad I'm not japanese 

I'm Alexander 
Well, you can call me Alex.. or God 
Nahh.. Alex is fine for now


----------



## uchiha >>> god (Jan 18, 2006)

occasionalutopia said that you become a mod by psoting here.


----------



## Chi (Jan 18, 2006)

uchiha >>> god said:
			
		

> occasionalutopia said that you become a mod by psoting here.



It's a lie..

It's actually a secret Stiven Spielberg fanclub here..
We are just to shy to show our love to him in public..


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

uchiha >>> god said:
			
		

> occasionalutopia said that you become a mod by psoting here.



More or less the opposite. 

And @ Al, Wow, you're the third one here, with Reznor and Axass!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> More or less the opposite.



What!!! 
I have been foiled, foiled i say!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> What!!!
> I have been foiled, foiled i say!



I'd mod you in exchange for all of your kitties.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I'd mod you in exchange for all of your kitties.



Never!!!! 
Me is a love me Kitties.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

You have to admit though, frequenting the Forum Leaders thread is fun.  In some ways, it could be better than moddage. All play and no work, right?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You have to admit though, frequenting the Forum Leaders thread is fun.  In some ways, it could be better than moddage. All play and no work, right?



True, true. 

Though how long before we all get smacked for excessive spamming? ;
*remembers Matt's post count in said thread*

Oh.
Never i guess.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

I know. I'm close to 3,000 posts.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I'm close to 3,000 posts.



Hmm, spamming is suppose to be bad.
But then we have you. ;
>.>
<.<
Yeah, maybe i should spam more.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> Hmm, spamming is suppose to be bad.
> But then we have you. ;



Nah, spamming's good. I love spamming.  [/Rebel?]




> >.>
> <.<
> Yeah, maybe i should spam more.



You really should!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> You really should!



Must resist the Dark Side.
Must resist.........
>.>
<.<
;


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> Must resist the Dark Side.
> Must resist.........
> >.>
> <.<
> ;



Join me, or die!!!12134!  

  POST 3,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> Join me, or die!!!12134!



Never!! 
Only Exar Kun is powerful enough to turn me.  [/Star Wars geek talk]


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> Never!!
> Only Exar Kun is powerful enough to turn me.  [/Star Wars geek talk]



Exar Kun? Wasn't he in Shadows of the Empire?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

I think it was Tales of the Jedi: Dark Lords of the Sith.
I think.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 18, 2006)

OMFG shaddap or at least start posting good yaoi in here.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> I think it was Tales of the Jedi: Dark Lords of the Sith.
> I think.



I'm angry that Shadows of the Empire wasn't a movie. It even had a sound track, but no movie. WTF!


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 18, 2006)

occa, I feel like your name change log thread is encouraging people to change their names.  Yet another example of how things bite back, along with:


seatbelts leading people to drive faster
protective gear leading to more football injuries due to encouraging careless play
washing machines and other modern conveniences increasing the amount of time it takes to clean house by increasing our standards
and many more


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> occa, I feel like your name change log thread is encouraging people to change their names.  Yet another example of how things bite back, along with:
> 
> 
> seatbelts leading people to drive faster
> ...



Are you ever happy?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I'm angry that Shadows of the Empire wasn't a movie. It even had a sound track, but no movie. WTF!



Yeah. 
Instead we got Episode 2 with its horribly mushy crap.
Rolling in the meadows? WTF! 



> Are you ever happy?



I am beginning to think no. 



			
				Occa said:
			
		

> OMFG shaddap or at least start posting good yaoi in here.



Ok.

;


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> OMFG shaddap or at least start posting good yaoi in here.



Yes'm!


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 18, 2006)

I never understood the appeal of bishounen yaoi.  Why not just watch lezzie porn?  It's effectively the same thing, differing holes aside.


^
|
|

might want to sig quote this.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2006)

Melly-sama said:
			
		

> OMFG shaddap or at least start posting good yaoi in here.


IT'S A TARP.....er, I mean, A TRAP!!! :S  

Post yaoi here, and we'll be banned for shizzle, my nizzle.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Naru said:
			
		

> Post yaoi here, and we'll be banned for shizzle, my nizzle.



Then i am already doomed. ;



			
				Nybs said:
			
		

> might want to sig quote this.



No. ;


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 18, 2006)

Nah, I don't think you'll be banned, Alt. Though I can't say the same for others.  [/doom]


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Though I can't say the same for others.  [/doom]



Should I be scared? Haha, I probably should be. All this spamming probably isn't so great for my forum health.


----------



## Blue (Jan 18, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I never understood the appeal of bishounen yaoi.  Why not just watch lezzie porn?  It's effectively the same thing, differing holes aside.


The appeal of lez porn aside, penetration is sometimes carnally attractive.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 18, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> occa, I feel like your name change log thread is encouraging people to change their names.  Yet another example of how things bite back, along with:
> 
> 
> seatbelts leading people to drive faster
> ...


I don't feel anything bitey as a result of the name change thread - hopefully the possibly increasing name changes don't confuse you too much ^^



> I never understood the appeal of bishounen yaoi. Why not just watch lezzie porn? It's effectively the same thing, differing holes aside.


Ask someone smart, like Jehova's Fist 

Yami no Takeshi, I declare you winner of pg174


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> All this spamming probably isn't so great for my forum health.



And yet you do it anyway. 



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> The appeal of lez porn aside, penetration is sometimes carnally attractive.



I find neither appealing. ;
So meh..........



			
				Occa said:
			
		

> Yami no Takeshi, I declare you winner of pg174



Yosh! I win the page.
*dances*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

I've never watched porn. :amaezed


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 18, 2006)

*hunts for Giwos*


----------



## Misk (Jan 18, 2006)

uchiha >>> god said:
			
		

> occasionalutopia said that you become a mod by psoting here.




if that were true this thread would have more stalkers than Britney Spears...


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 18, 2006)

Kiri no Kuchiki said:
			
		

> The appeal of lez porn aside, penetration is sometimes carnally attractive.



Lezzies can penetrate too (given the proper assistance)   Or chicks with dicks.  What's the difference, right?  I'm guess it's a taste thing -- I'm pretty heterosexual, so I find women to be more attractive than men.  The silly part is that I'm so argumentative that I'd try to convince someone of an opposite inclination that this is the case.  At least while in my cups, as of now.

Zacho get working on ZEH PROJECT!  (Also, I've secured up to $400/m or percentage for up to 3 contributors other than myself, so long as they're collectively able to keep up a post-a-day schedule.  This is per contributor, & obviously I don't care if it's split between multiple people.)

EDIT 

PS: occa forgive me for failing to give you your props: the name-change thread is a great idea; I just felt compelled to point out the irony.

PPS: Recently I've been answering the phone with "moshi moshi!"  Seems to work a lot better than answering inquiries with "hai!" -- as when I do that, I am often met with replies of "yes, hello, now answer the question, asshole!"


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Zacho said:
			
		

> *hunts for Giwos*


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I've never watched porn. :amaezed



I dont believe you. :amazed


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> I dont believe you. :amazed



I know. It is rather odd, considering my age and all. But I don't want my parents to find out and ground me. That = no NF.  Plus, my hormones and morals tend to clash a bit. ><


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> Plus, my hormones and morals tend to clash a bit. ><



Hormones >>>>> Morals.
;


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL Amaethon, Garbage Pail Kids are still popular?

I sort of wish I had abstained from porn more as a young(er) buck.  Woulda helped my fantasy life.  Luckily, connection speeds at the time were such that I was limited to either still images of (my favorite) erotic stories.  Before google groups, there was 
*Spoiler*: _beware, echhi .txts!_ 



mcstories.com &c


----------



## Procyon (Jan 18, 2006)

Haha, Naibai, I don't even know what Garbage Pail Kids is. I just stole it off google. 

When did you start watching porn then, Ny?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> When did you start watching porn then, Ny?



Well i had my first actual viewing of porn when i was uhhh, 13?
I swear the tape had "Wrestlemania 5" written on the cover. -_-''
Boy was i wrong.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Haha, Naibai, I don't even know what Garbage Pail Kids is. I just stole it off google.
> 
> When did you start watching porn then, Ny?



Hmmm, I probably started checking out porn around the age of 12.  I remember I got my first erection at around 10, _much to my chagrin._


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 19, 2006)

I got erections for as long as I can remember. /random


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

Hahaha.. I remember when my mom caught me watching pr0n when I was about 14 years old 

She said she knows it's very interesting in my age, but everything is different in the real life


----------



## Sakura (Jan 19, 2006)

*steps inside*

this is about porn? ive never watched it, but i have friends who have the habit.


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 19, 2006)

I watched porn when I was in high school together with my peers, but I am not addicted 

who's ur friend lyn?


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 19, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I probably started checking out porn around the age of 12.  I remember I got my first erection at around 10, _much to my chagrin._


I don't exactly remember my first one... I mean they happened quite frequently, maybe I was 8??? Now they are about as common as those crazy frog promos, which ironically make them go away.


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow.. Thread became some sort of "pr0n confessions" room..
There is actually a "Porno FC" on these boards. You can talk about pr0n there 24/7


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Wow.. Thread became some sort of "pr0n confessions" room..
> There is actually a "Porno FC" on these boards. You can talk about pr0n there 24/7



Wow. We certainly do discuss _everything_ in this thread. 

Wow. Brand new PM record. I was gone for school and a doctor's appointment, and I log in...7 PMs. :amaezed


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm camping here almost all day for the raw 
It's too cold outside to do something..

And today is a "black day".. My only friend who watches anime got his sailor passport and gone sailing for 4 month. So i don't have anyone to disscuss anime here anymore


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 19, 2006)

Once I got twenty PMs after I was gone for class. Most were music pimpages tho.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Poor Alex. 

I'm ditching jazz tonight, as I don't feel mentally up to it.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Once I got twenty PMs after I was gone for class. Most were music pimpages tho.



Josip!  How are you? Yeah, all seven of them were music. XD


----------



## Shunsui (Jan 19, 2006)

Holy fuck this is a spam thread. xD


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

BUSTED!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Naota said:
			
		

> Holy fuck this is a spam thread. xD



You just noticed? That's one of the reasons I stick around. The other is for social purposes.  The Forum Leaders Thread >>>>>> the convo threads.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 19, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Josip!  How are you? Yeah, all seven of them were music. XD


I'm good, been kind of busy with school lately, but things are looking up. I'll go home tomorrow since my grandma is coming to Sweden. Haven't met her sine 2001.

How are you Matt?

Oh and btw this isn't a convo thread. This is something more, something purer.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 19, 2006)

> I watched porn when I was in high school together with my peers, but I am not addicted


 Watching porn w/ friends = weird :S


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm good, been kind of busy with school lately, but things are looking up. I'll go home tomorrow since my grandma is coming to Sweden. Haven't met her sine 2001.



Aww, that's cool. Have fun, Josip. I bet your grandma will be happy to see you.



> How are you Matt?



Good, on and off. Thanks. 



> Oh and btw this isn't a convo thread. This is something more, something purer.



I totally agree!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Watching porn w/ friends = weird :S



That is weird. XD I read about mutual masturbation once...Even weirder.


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

What is "mutual masturbation"?
Watching pr0n with friends isn't something "special", as long as you don't do anything yaoi-ish 

I mean.. they probably watched and commented like "Wow. Check her boobs dude!", "I want her as my GF.."..


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> What is "mutual masturbation"?
> Watching pr0n with friends isn't something "special", as long as you don't do anything yaoi-ish
> 
> I mean.. they probably watched and commented like "Wow. Check her boobs dude!", "I want her as my GF.."..



I read about it on some teen forum. XO It was like masturbating while watching porn with your friend. And sometimes helping your friend out a bit.


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm glad i never watched porn with friends


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm somewhat glad I haven't even watched porn yet. Although it must be healthy to get some idea of female anatomy with imagery. <<


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

I saw in random movies, that you have sex-ed in America (never saw anything like that in my country). From what age does it starts?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Haha... Yes, and it is masked by the name "Health". Generally, it's in middle school, which can be from ages 12-15. Only alot of times it wasn't educational as much as gross. Plus you learn about drugs and junk too.


----------



## Chi (Jan 19, 2006)

Heh.. It's still good, because we don't have anything like that here, so you have to learn it yourself, or from your parents (doesn't happen very often)..

Well.. It seems no raw for me today.. It's already late here, so i'm going to bed. 
Have a good time guys


----------



## Sayo (Jan 19, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I'm glad i never watched porn with friends


hah, busted, grounded, didn't think your mom was at this forum to eh?


----------



## mow (Jan 19, 2006)

Celcelcelcelcel 

how's our fav admin doing? =]


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 19, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I read about it on some teen forum. XO It was like masturbating while watching porn with your friend. And sometimes helping your friend out a bit.



Wait...that's abnormal? :x


----------



## Procyon (Jan 19, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Wait...that's abnormal? :x



Well, it can be normal in your galaxy, where you eat nonabrasive foods.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 19, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well, it can be normal in your galaxy, where you eat nonabrasive foods.



.............
>.>
<.<
Thankfully i dont happen to live there.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 20, 2006)

Konohamaru said:
			
		

> _Unban Shishou, I believe he has learned his lesson. We reap what we sow, and if you unban him before his week is over .. he'll probably appreciate that and will think twice before randomly offending people again._



The only lesson I learned was that the ^ (use bro) Culture has influenced more than I thought.


----------



## Chi (Jan 20, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> hah, busted, grounded, didn't think your mom was at this forum to eh?


Haha 

That would be cool, because that would mean my mom watches/reads Naruto 

Anyway.. As I said before, she already caught me once 
And i'm 20 years old now.. It's not like I have to hide something from her


----------



## Reznor (Jan 20, 2006)

> And i'm 20 years old now.. It's not like I have to hide something from her


Maybe I should go to Shijiazhuang and tell her then.


----------



## Chi (Jan 20, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Maybe I should go to Shijiazhuang and tell her then.



You can, but...
[/classicactionmovievillianintonation]* I don't think you have the guts to do it* [/]


----------



## Procyon (Jan 20, 2006)

ooooh! Alex versus Alex!!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jan 20, 2006)

What ya'll talking about?


----------



## monk3 (Jan 20, 2006)

they are talking about pr0n and stuff. now don't get me wrong. i check it out too. but it gets a little _too_ addicting at times


----------



## Chi (Jan 20, 2006)

What do you mean? About forum leaders of course 
What else can we disscuss in the "Forum Leaders Thread".. 
How ridiculous 

It's definetely not spam.. That's for sure 
Well.. Maybe a little of-topic, but it's tolerable..

Yeaahh..

:sweat


----------



## Procyon (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow. Guys. I just watched Misery...Annie Wilkes...


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 21, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> I just watched Misery.



You just watched Misery? 
>.>
<.<
Ok. ;


----------



## Procyon (Jan 21, 2006)

Yami no Takeshi said:
			
		

> You just watched Misery?
> >.>
> <.<
> Ok. ;



I watched the Stand years and years ago. Stephen King wrote some good stuff.


----------



## Chi (Jan 21, 2006)

Naaah... I like to read King..
Movies based on S.K. books look like cheap holywood horrors/mystery/whatever..
When you read the book atmosphere is different. Your imagination works on fullest..
I really love S.King, but there aren't many books I can get in my town (it's only like 100,000 people live here). And ordering from other cities is too expensive for me


----------



## Procyon (Jan 21, 2006)

Your town has 100,000? My town only has around 13,000. 0_0


----------



## NarutoMark (Jan 21, 2006)

my city has 344000+ people in it, its different from the 300+ town i moved from


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry i haven't been around for a while.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Sorry i haven't been around for a while.



No one cares. D: *punts*


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 22, 2006)

*walks in*

o.O

Yay for namechanges? 8D


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> No one cares. D: *punts*


You don't?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 22, 2006)

I do aman D':


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2006)

I know you do!


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 22, 2006)

yay! <3333333333333 

*off for a studybreak and swim I go* ;x Wants to join me? 8D


----------



## Chi (Jan 22, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> yay! <3333333333333
> 
> *off for a studybreak and swim I go* ;x Wants to join me? 8D



SWIM??? NAKED??


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2006)

*peeks*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't make me stab you! :F


----------



## furious styles (Jan 22, 2006)

oh?                 .


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> oh?                 .



Not you taichou.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 22, 2006)

>.>
<.<
>.>
<.<


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

The banned super admin...o_o

Well, I missed you Aman. 

Erika, I finally found a stock, so check your thread if you didn't already.


----------



## Neenah (Jan 22, 2006)

Super Admin KK? D:
No no. . .so wrong. x_x


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Super Admin KK? D:
> No no. . .so wrong. x_x



What do you expect? Tazmo has to pay child support somehow.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 22, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

oh god.. *dies*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

I think that you're really a secretary, you imposter.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I think that you're really a secretary, you imposter.



You...you know too much, young grasshopper cockroach.


----------



## Chi (Jan 22, 2006)

Will I become a "Super Admin Plus", if I post 30,000 posts in one day like you?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't tell me KK changed his name, and made into a "Super Admin Plus".

And I betcha that for today, Vash is a happy camper.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Will I become a "Super Admin Plus", if I post 30,000 posts in one day like you?



You dare speak directly to me?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Don't tell me KK changed his name, and made into a "Super Admin Plus".



KK CHANGED HIS NAME, AND MADE IT INTO A "SUPER ADMIN PLUS".​


----------



## Chi (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> You dare speak directly to me?


:amazed

Eemm... Soooo, *Am?thσn*, will you answer my queston about 30,000 posts, that I directed to YOU and nobody else? And certainly not to Juushirou. No way to Juushirou...

Oh wait.. You don't have 30,000 posts anymore. Well, that's bad..
I hope everybody undertood that I was speaking with you..

>.>
<.<

Oh God.. I'm so screwed


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> KK CHANGED HIS NAME, AND MADE IT INTO A "SUPER ADMIN PLUS".​


*I SAID "DON'T TELL ME..."*


----------



## Chi (Jan 22, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> *I SAID "DON'T TELL ME..."*


Don't worry.. We won't tell you, that 

KK CHANGED HIS NAME, AND MADE IT INTO A "SUPER ADMIN PLUS".


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Al, always feel free to get to your 30,000 posts in this thread. Actually, you should PM Dani and ask if she could make your post count one higher than Jack's just to make him angry...Since he doesn't love me anymore. 

And Mario, that's why I _did_ tell you. Want me to tell you again?


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2006)

There goes another place where I can hang out...


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> There goes another place where I can hang out...



What?


----------



## Chi (Jan 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Al, always feel free to get to your 30,000 posts in this thread. Actually, you should PM Dani and ask if she could make your post count one higher than Jack's just to make him angry...Since he doesn't love me anymore.
> 
> And Mario, that's why I _did_ tell you. Want me to tell you again?


Somehow I feel i'll get only a nasty comment about me and my mom in responce..
Well.. Maybe temp.ban as a bonus..

And.. Don't cry Matt. I still love you


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Somehow I feel i'll get only a nasty comment about me and my mom in responce..
> Well.. Maybe temp.ban as a bonus..
> 
> And.. Don't cry Matt. I still love you



Naw, Dani would probably do it just to annoy Jack. 

Awww...*Kicks Jack* SEE! Other people still love me! Now get out! *Chucks Jack's belongings into the street where they are run over by a stampede of bulls, who people are attempting to capture and return to their pens*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 22, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> And Mario, that's why I _did_ tell you. Want me to tell you again?


Nah, I got the point  O:


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Mario, let's play oddsmakers again. Only this time, instead of deciding who's next to bask in glory, let's decide who's gonna be the shame and vermin of the forum. Who's next to be banned?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm up for it, but we need equations of probability and inequations to have an almost exact percentage.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> I'm up for it, but we need equations of probability and inequations to have an almost exact percentage.




Are you asking me to do math?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Awww...*Kicks Jack* SEE! Other people still love me! Now get out! *Chucks Jack's belongings into the street where they are run over by a stampede of bulls, who people are attempting to capture and return to their *penis**



I giggled.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> I giggled.



Is this what you call tact?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Is this what you call *penis*?



I giggled again.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> I giggled again.



You know what, I giggled at that too. Just because it was awful stupid. GO AWAY SAI!!!@21#$1@$!`3`125jhnlkdhnf!230!1


----------



## Reznor (Jan 22, 2006)

> Actually, you should PM Dani


 No, he shouldn't.

Members need to ask a senior member that knows an advisor to post the request in a mod lounge.

Once a mod reviews the request, he will decide wheter on not he has something to gain out it. He may then pass it on to a Super Moderator.

Once every Rawday, a random SMod is picked. He is allowed to enter the sacred admin loungue and ask one request in mind that the admins will grant in exchange for a piece of fanart.

If the admin likes the offering, s/he grants the request.... if not... death.

_*In completely unrelated news, hef will no longer be a Smod*_


----------



## Procyon (Jan 22, 2006)

Did Hef post bad fan art? 

Well, I'll miss Hef. He was always nice to me. Is he still gonna be an advisor?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 22, 2006)

Naota said:
			
		

> Due to reasons beyond my control, I can hardly stand to post here anymore. I'll probably still be around, just in the mod lounge/PM system. But for the most part, I can't post anywhere else without being entirely out of place.
> 
> For the cool people, I'm sorry it had to come with this. You probably have my AIM/MSN, and I'll still be there.
> 
> So long, for now, non-staff of NF. Thanks for all the fish.



_ What's up with Naota, and why is he leaving?  _


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _ What's up with Naota, and why is he leaving?  _



Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> Because you touch yourself at night.



_I do and I enjoy it, but what does that have to do with anything?_


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _I do and I enjoy it, but what does that have to do with anything?_



Chillax, he's not leaving. He'll just be a might less active around the forums. He'll still administrate.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> Chillax, he's not leaving. He'll just be a might less active around the forums. He'll still administrate.



_Well that still doesn't explain the reason, but thanks anyway._


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Well that still doesn't explain the reason, but thanks anyway._



If you'd like to know his _personal_ reason, then _private_ message him about it, instead of making it a public affair. Cheers.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 22, 2006)

Juushirou said:
			
		

> If you'd like to know his _personal_ reason, then _private_ message him about it, instead of making it a public affair. Cheers.



_It's not my buisness to meddle in other people's personal affairs. I only asked because he made it public when he put it in his signature.

End of discussion._


----------



## Reznor (Jan 23, 2006)

> Did Hef post bad fan art?


 Yeah, it was FMP fanart.

But everyone keeps forgetting which characters KnK and Occa like and don't like.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 23, 2006)

Dani likes Itachi and Genma the best.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 23, 2006)

S&G said:
			
		

> Dani likes Itachi and Genma the best.



Eh?
You sure it isn't Tsunade and Sakura? ;


----------



## Chi (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope it was _hef_'s own desision..

But probably senior sMod's just picked on him 

[SIZE=-1]Fine, we'll make our own mods longue, with black jack, and hookers...


[/SIZE]


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 23, 2006)

What's going on ;@


----------



## Procyon (Jan 23, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> What's going on ;@



*Ignores* Hi, Eirka.  

Zach is gonna be less active too?  The staff's been changing quite a bit lately.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 23, 2006)

Nay, Zach will always be thar for me <3333


----------



## RodMack (Jan 23, 2006)

Aww, that means NN won't make fun of me anymore. T___T


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 23, 2006)

^ But I can always do that Rod-kun >D

*huggles* ;3


----------



## RodMack (Jan 23, 2006)

^ Of course you can Erika-chan XD

*huggles* =3


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Dani likes Itachi and Genma the best.


Genma?

*goes to Genma's place and peeks*


----------



## Taxman (Jan 23, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I hope it was _hef_'s own desision..
> 
> But probably senior sMod's just picked on him
> 
> ...



in fact forget the mod lounge and the black jack....xD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 23, 2006)

lol good one.  Yikes So many changes, and I was only forcefully removed from my computer for 4 days.  Well...umm yeah.  That's all.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 23, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> lol good one.  Yikes So many changes, and I was only forcefully removed from my computer for 4 days.  Well...umm yeah.  That's all.


You ain't the only one, Chammy.
The Spring Semester begins, I step away for 8 hours, and there are as many changes as Michael Jackson's nose.


----------



## Chi (Jan 23, 2006)

Members: 39,999 
x)

Will 40,000th member get a prize??


----------



## Reznor (Jan 23, 2006)

D'Angelo - When We Get By

Everyone start PMing him to let him know how special he is.


----------



## Chi (Jan 23, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> D'Angelo - When We Get By
> 
> Everyone start PMing him to let him know how special he is.


NO WAI!!
In the "Forum Index" is written, that there are only 39,999 members 

Edit: 40k already 

And the winner is: D'Angelo - When We Get By
Who is marked actually under the number 40,052 due to Reznor's random numbers generator that already deleted 52 members


----------



## Reznor (Jan 23, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> NO WAI!!
> In the "Forum Index" is written, that there are only 39,999 members
> 
> Edit: 40k already
> ...


LOL! I just banned that guy XD


----------



## Chi (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW! An ultimate prize for being 40,000th member 

But really funny coincidence )


----------



## Reznor (Jan 23, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> WOW! An ultimate prize for being 40,000th member
> 
> But really funny coincidence )


I'm going to go kill the 50kth member.

Same for 100k, but I kill his family in front of him first.


----------



## skmt999 (Jan 23, 2006)

lawl. You go, Rez. Make sure to webcam it and sell the evidence on ebay, k?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 23, 2006)

*smeeps in* ;@


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 23, 2006)

The deuce?? OMG!!  ng


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I'm going to go kill the 50kth member.
> 
> Same for 100k, but I kill his family in front of him first.


You're so evil! 

And i love it.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 24, 2006)

SPAM              .


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2006)

STOP SPAMMING!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 24, 2006)

They have nowhere else to go. Would you ban baby jesus for spamming?


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2006)

No...


----------



## Chi (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah!!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd ban baby Jesus for that dodgy story about his mom and the lord (who, conveniently enough, is named Joe).


----------



## Gold Knight (Jan 24, 2006)

You little rascals.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 24, 2006)

_This signature is kinda funny yet repulsive at the same time .._


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jan 24, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> SPAM              .



A mod spammed, de-mod now. XDDD


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 25, 2006)

Whos you Kuchiki?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 25, 2006)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> You little rascals.



Haha. That's the first time I've been called a rascal. :amazed


----------



## Dyroness (Jan 25, 2006)

The only star here is Giro. This thread should be renamed "The Amæthσn thread". XO Who's with me?


----------



## Reznor (Jan 25, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> The only star here is Giro. This thread should be renamed "The Am?thσn thread". XO Who's with me?


I am!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 25, 2006)

Just to make something clear, Amæthσn is giro right? :s


----------



## Reznor (Jan 25, 2006)

^      Correct!


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> The only star here is Giro. This thread should be renamed "The Am?thσn thread". XO Who's with me?


I'M WITH YA BRO!


----------



## Chi (Jan 25, 2006)

Hahaha 

There is no need in speaking about this.. Matt always was the main figure on these boards.. In fact he is the top authority since FLT MOD >>> Universe


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2006)

*waits for matt*


----------



## Dyroness (Jan 25, 2006)

So wonderful. _Now_ this place feels comfy enough.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 25, 2006)

GIROO FOR TEH WIINN!!!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jan 25, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Whos you Kuchiki?



Who am I?  I am Kuchiki.  I used to be Tobi.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, when stuff like this happens, I feel really flattered, and I never know what to do. When people flatter me, I usually just . XD

Anyway, speaking of flattering...One of Aesop's fables:

A Fox once saw a Crow fly off with a piece of cheese in its beak and settle on a branch of a tree. "That's for me, as I am a Fox," said Master Reynard, and he walked up to the foot of the tree. "Good-day, Mistress Crow," he cried. "How well you are looking to-day: how glossy your feathers; how bright your eye. I feel sure your voice must surpass that of other birds, just as your figure does; let me hear but one song from you that I may greet you as the Queen of Birds." The Crow lifted up her head and began to caw her best, but the moment she opened her mouth the piece of cheese fell to the ground, only to be snapped up by Master Fox. "That will do," said he. "That was all I wanted. In exchange for your cheese I will give you a piece of advice for the future:

_"Do not trust flatterers."_

X3 I guess I should just say thanks for saying such good things about me. ^^ So thanks.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 25, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Who am I?  I am Kuchiki.  I used to be Tobi.



Never heard of you or even seen you post for that matter  Oh well, nice to meet you anyways ;D *huggles* <3


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 25, 2006)

Haha, I would agree that Giro's been rather active in this thread for a very long time. XD


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2006)

Giro the Forum Leader Man(?)

Interesting...


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 25, 2006)

Am I invisable =\

*agrees wif the Giro matter btw* XD


----------



## Procyon (Jan 25, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> Am I invisable =\



Yes! Yes, you are! I still find it in my hear to notice you sometimes though. ^^



> *agrees wif the Giro matter btw* XD



You guys are going to make my brain explode.  Hey Erika, mind if I turn invisible for a while?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 25, 2006)

Course not Giro XD XD

Invisable is kewlies 8'D


----------



## Masaki (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, this thread is huge.  ...Have I posted in this before?

And why was moe demodded?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 25, 2006)

moe stepped down, he's still around just not Smodding anymore. He's an advisor now.

Good name change of the thread I see.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

Lol @ threads name XD XD

sag, I hearts your new ava btw =3


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 26, 2006)

Since this is now named after Mattie, I suggest he mods this thread.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> Since this is now named after Mattie, I suggest he mods this thread.



I already do.


----------



## martryn (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, when did that happen?  This thread is a joke now anyways, so... *shrug*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wow, when did that happen?  This thread is a joke now anyways, so... *shrug*



When was it not a joke?


----------



## martryn (Jan 26, 2006)

> When was it not a joke?



When I originally suggested it.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Fun fact: Most forum leaders are vampires, irl.



Did you know that?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wow, when did that happen?  This thread is a joke now anyways, so... *shrug*


I do not like where you are going with this, marty. I fear for your safety. 

Do not risk angering the FLT mod.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2006)

*bosses Matt around* 

DAMN PUT THE NINJA SMILEY BACK!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I do not like where you are going with this, marty. I fear for your safety.
> 
> Do not risk angering the FLT mod.



I'd throw Oliver in the brig, but he did us all a favor, by, to quote Dani, getting rid of the erupting clitoris.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I do not like where you are going with this, marty. I fear for your safety.
> 
> Do not risk angering the FLT mod.


You shouldn't. No one here stands a chance against him (except me ).


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

FLT mod >>> everyone.


----------



## martryn (Jan 26, 2006)

> FLT mod >>> everyone.



Who, Giro?  Ha!  I laugh in his face.  Though he did give me my current Duane Berry theme idea.  Duane Berry!


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2006)

Why are you spamming? 



*secretly spams*


----------



## martryn (Jan 26, 2006)

> Why are you spamming?



That is what this thread is for.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Who, Giro?  Ha!  I laugh in his face.  Though he did give me my current Duane Berry theme idea.  Duane Berry!


FLT mod >>> you.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

don't ignore me sag  *slaps* T____T


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

There there, it was unintentional and thanks. <3

How are you?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 26, 2006)

XD I'm good ^^; and you? ;D

what anime is the avatar from btw?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm good. Getting a little tired tho. Had a nice slacker day today. 

And no idea I ripped it from Deviant.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> And no idea I ripped it from Deviant.



Good job!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

Of course it's a good job. I used to be the FLT mod myself after all.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Of course it's a good job. I used to be the FLT mod myself after all.



And I could only hope to be as good as you!  I'm your mega fanboy with Moe, Joko. You shouldn't have trashed that fanclub thing of yours.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2006)

Fanclubs are lame to me. I don't feel comfortable having a bunch of people spamming in my name. XD

And by the way, I'm a huge fan of yours, Matt.


----------



## Aman (Jan 27, 2006)

Why is my favorite secret convo so inavtive?


----------



## Xephyer (Jan 27, 2006)

Congratulations to all of those who were promotted and whatnot!


----------



## Sayo (Jan 27, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Fanclubs are lame to me. I don't feel comfortable having a bunch of people spamming in my name. XD


"In"  your name? :0


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 27, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> "In"  your name? :0


Well yeah, since the place would probably be called sunshine and gasoline FC or something and there would be people spamming there.

That idea just doesn't hold any intrest to me.

PS.
I'll chat you up on msn as soon as I can. *secks* <3


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 28, 2006)

What an odd day it be.. >.>'


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Fanclubs are lame to me. I don't feel comfortable having a bunch of people spamming in my name. XD
> 
> And by the way, I'm a huge fan of yours, Matt.



Thanks, Joko! 



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Why is my favorite secret convo so inavtive?



Ah, I had connection problems yesterday. My dog chewed through one of the cables. 



> Well yeah, since the place would probably be called sunshine and gasoline FC or something and there would be people spamming there.
> 
> That idea just doesn't hold any intrest to me.
> 
> ...



Then why not have a friendclub, where we could all spam in honor of Joko friendly stuff?

And Cel - I swear that some people only add mods to their MSN list.  



			
				Erika said:
			
		

> What an odd day it be.. >.>'



How come, Erika?


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 28, 2006)

You have a dog that chews through your connection cables? That's rich XD XD XD

It's an odd day because I be the tiredness and somewhat weirdness *cleuless* D':


----------



## Aman (Jan 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ah, I had connection problems yesterday. My dog chewed through one of the cables.


Awwwww.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Awwwww.



He's a very feisty, stubborn, ornery, and funny Corgi. XD


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2006)

Yesterday, after watching  a That 70's Show marathon, I got the urge to make some cookies, but I don't keep cookie supplies in my apartment so I had to go to Wal-Mart to get some stuff like brown sugar and vanilla and chocolate chips and the like.  This morning when I got up and decided to make some cookies I realized I forgot the flour.  Now I'm doomed.  

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Yesterday, after watching  a That 70's Show marathon, I got the urge to make some cookies, but I don't keep cookie supplies in my apartment so I had to go to Wal-Mart to get some stuff like brown sugar and vanilla and chocolate chips and the like.  This morning when I got up and decided to make some cookies I realized I forgot the flour.  Now I'm doomed.
> 
> Thought I'd share.



_Out of curiousity .. why would you bake your own cookies when there is such a wide variety of "chips ahoy!" choclate chip cookies?_


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Yesterday, after watching  a That 70's Show marathon, I got the urge to make some cookies, but I don't keep cookie supplies in my apartment so I had to go to Wal-Mart to get some stuff like brown sugar and vanilla and chocolate chips and the like.  This morning when I got up and decided to make some cookies I realized I forgot the flour.  Now I'm doomed.
> 
> Thought I'd share.



Aww...That sucks. Go back to WalMart now!!! *Kicks* 



> Out of curiousity .. why would you bake your own cookies when there is such a wide variety of "chips ahoy!" choclate chip cookies?



Home Made > Chips Ahoy.


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2006)

> Out of curiousity .. why would you bake your own cookies when there is such a wide variety of "chips ahoy!" choclate chip cookies?



I was going to stop at the cookie dough part and just gorge myself.  Plus, Chips Ahoy sucks compared to the real  thing.  



> Aww...That sucks. Go back to WalMart now!!! *Kicks*



I haven't showered or shaved yet, plus I'm still tired from just getting  up an hour or two ago.  I can't go in this state. 



> Home Made > Chips Ahoy.



You're so clever.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

I read some post in Dani's FC that says you haven't shaved in days.  Lazy lately?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I was going to stop at the cookie dough part and just gorge myself.  Plus, Chips Ahoy sucks compared to the real  thing.



_Well, I wouldn't know because I'm not a big fan of choclate chip cookies. The only cookies I'd allow myself to eat are the "Pepperidge Farm" cookies. _

​


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Well, I wouldn't know because I'm not a big fan of choclate chip cookies. The only cookies I'd allow myself to eat are the "Pepperidge Farm" cookies. _
> 
> ​



Pepperidge Farm ginger men cookies.... I believe that company is about 90 minutes from where I live.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I believe that company is about 90 minutes from where I live.



_Where do you live? Connecticut? _


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2006)

> I read some post in Dani's FC that says you haven't shaved in days.  Lazy lately?



Shaving takes too much time.  And uesd to do it in the shower, but I think it occasionally clogs up the drain, so I stopped.  And its so damn cold in the bathroom when you don't have a shirt on. 



> Well, I wouldn't know because I'm not a big fan of choclate chip cookies. The only cookies I'd allow myself to eat are the "Pepperidge Farm" cookies.



Hot damn, those are good.  Still, I was really wanting some slightly warmed cookie dough.  I was thinking of popping some in the oven for a few minutes before eating  it.


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Where do you live? Connecticut? _



Mhm. There's also an awesome aquarium in Norwalk.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Mhm. There's also an awesome aquarium in Norwalk.



_Speaking of which, there's this ad. on TV about a big aquarium that they're going to build in Orlando. Since I promised to take my nephews and nieces to Disneyland this summer, I might as well stop by at this new aquarium and see what the big fuss is all about. _


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 28, 2006)

You all eat way too unhealthy 

But then again, so do I on occasions XD

I have yet to bake chocolate cake. Still have the instant baking mix. You want it marts?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Speaking of which, there's this ad. on TV about a big aquarium that they're going to build in Orlando. Since I promised to take my nephews and nieces to Disneyland this summer, I might as well stop by at this new aquarium and see what the big fuss is all about. _



I want to go to that new aquarium in Georgia that's the biggest in the world. 

Haha, you're un uncle.  That's pretty cool. My older brother's 17, so it'll be a while for me yet, but it must be fun. I've never been to Disneyland myself. I've never even been to Florida, which is weird, since almost everyone in the USA has been to Florida atleast once. XD


----------



## Aman (Jan 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> He's a very feisty, stubborn, ornery, and funny Corgi. XD


Kill him, how dare he take Matt away from this place!


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2006)

> You all eat way too unhealthy
> 
> But then again, so do I on occasions XD
> 
> I have yet to bake chocolate cake. Still have the instant baking mix. You want it marts?



I might occasionally eat unhealthy, but I'm in pretty good shape.  And sure, ha ha, bring it right over.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Haha, you're un uncle.  That's pretty cool. My older brother's 17, so it'll be a while for me yet, but it must be fun. I've never been to Disneyland myself. I've never even been to Florida, which is weird, since almost everyone in the USA has been to Florida atleast once. XD



_Yeah it's cool .. but they can be pests sometimes. 

You're still 15, and Florida is getting better every year .. so there's no rush, even if you go 3 years from now, it would be better than what it is right now. _

_____________________________________________



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> I might occasionally eat unhealthy, but I'm in pretty good shape.  And sure, ha ha, bring it right over.



_I have a feeling that you'll be taking more than the "instant mix" from her. _


----------



## Chi (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never been in America 
Well.. I watch you on the news sometimes 

And I HATE potato chips since that time when I thought i'll die from them


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I've never been in America
> Well.. I watch you on the news sometimes
> 
> And I HATE potato chips since that time when I thought i'll die from them



Why did you think that you'd die from eating potato chips?


----------



## martryn (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't mich care for potatoe chips either.  I don't like much junk food anymore.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't like food anymore. Do you know what they put in that shit? :s


----------



## Procyon (Jan 28, 2006)

I hate food. Sadly, it tastes good.


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2006)

I LOVE FOOD! 

Yet i'm not fat.


----------



## Chi (Jan 29, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Why did you think that you'd die from eating potato chips?


Well.. 
It was about 2 years ago..
I was working in the internet cafe as administrator. And this cafe is far from my house, so I couldn't eat at home, because I need to spend the whole day (8 hours) in the cafe.
And sadly I didn't eat anything at home in the morning, so it was ALL day without any food..
So.. I'm sitting in the cafe and my friend is going to come here soon. And i told him to buy me something to eat (i actually told him to buy some rolls and mineral water) on his way here. And what do you know.. He's coming after some time with 3 packs of potato chips and cheap limonade. He said he didn't found what I wanted..
I didn't had a choise and I ate chips with limonade.

Then I was going home by bus and something terrible happened to my stomach. I can't really describe it. But it hurted soooo much. It also twisted and stuff. I thought I'm gonna die than. I barely came home and spent the rest of the day in the bed 

I came to the conclusion, that it happened due to this junk food and whole day in place with computers..

I don't eat potato chips since then


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

ahoi mateys


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2006)

hehe Chi you're not a lucky guy then...and you're not the only guy with that story,I eat alot of potato chips one day.Then I shitied it out agen-.-"my ass is still hurt's when I think of it(that day:S)

but im still eating potato chips,1-2x on 5years....+.+


----------



## angelkenta (Jan 29, 2006)

i don't believe potato chips can harm that way,unless you ate a walmart of chips. but if that was your story then il say maybe your lactos in tolerance hihihi...


----------



## angelkenta (Jan 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Well..
> It was about 2 years ago..
> I was working in the internet cafe as administrator. And this cafe is far from my house, so I couldn't eat at home, because I need to spend the whole day (8 hours) in the cafe.
> And sadly I didn't eat anything at home in the morning, so it was ALL day without any food..
> ...



too bad for you that your still here hihihihi JK maybe that the not eating 8 hours straight is the one that cause your stomach aiche plus the addition of an oily chips and lemonade = :S


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

mwaha. I hate red and low reps 

*just repped everybody on this page* =X Now dance for me 

btw angel, try not to double-post =X


----------



## Chi (Jan 29, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> *just repped everybody on this page* =X Now dance for me


Liar 
I would be "Celestial" otherwise, since I only need 1000+ rep points 

Edit: LOL. I just realized, that I'm not on this page.. I view 40 posts per page and you view 20. So I'm still on this page form me, but on previous for you (and probably for majority of members) 



			
				angelkenta said:
			
		

> too bad for you that your still here hihihihi JK maybe that the not eating 8 hours straight is the one that cause your stomach aiche plus the addition of an oily chips and lemonade


Probably.. I woke up early, and spent all day in the place with computers. No fresh air and stuff..
Anyway.. I just don't like potato chips anymore.. Not like I'm afraid to eat them..
I prefer beer+peanuts now


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Liar
> I would be "Celestial" otherwise, since I only need 1000+ rep points



But you weren't on this page however! now you are


----------



## Chi (Jan 29, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> But you weren't on this page however! now you are



Yes. I commented on that in my edit in previous post.
I have "40 posts per page" view


----------



## Procyon (Jan 29, 2006)

Guys, go try my quiz. 8D


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

Where's yar quiz at?


----------



## Procyon (Jan 29, 2006)

Link's in sig.


----------



## Chi (Jan 29, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Guys, go try my quiz. 8D


What quiz? 

*clueless* 

Edit: *goes to check*


----------



## Procyon (Jan 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> What quiz?
> 
> *clueless*



Read the above post.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

o.O

I'm.. going to logg off and watch a movie. bye bye guys


----------



## Procyon (Jan 29, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> o.O
> 
> I'm.. going to logg off and watch a movie. bye bye guys



You didn't take it.


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 29, 2006)

I will tomorrow, my connection is really being difficult for me T__T I promise Ama


----------



## Procyon (Jan 29, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> I will tomorrow, my connection is really being difficult for me T__T I promise Ama



Okay.


----------



## Chi (Jan 29, 2006)

Hehe..
70 points 

Edit:
martryn, of course it will.. In fact, my every thread have poor grammar.
I don't live in America. And learned english only in basic school and from cartoons. I also have to speak 2 other languages in my country


----------



## Procyon (Jan 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Hehe..
> 70 points



Good job! I'm impressed.


----------



## Loki (Jan 30, 2006)

ok,I've got 70 points...but I still don't get it why whold you run around like a chiken with no head,if somone whold approache with a gun?...+x+

lol^^


----------



## Aman (Jan 30, 2006)

Soushiki no Sori said:
			
		

> mwaha. I hate red and low reps
> 
> *just repped everybody on this page* =X Now dance for me
> 
> btw angel, try not to double-post =X


Awwww, i didn't get any! 

*reps SnS*


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 30, 2006)

>.>'

*doesn't rep aman back* 

But check anyways 8D


----------



## Aman (Jan 30, 2006)

*checks*

*comes back and steals more cookies* .shifty


----------



## Procyon (Jan 30, 2006)

Judge Mike got 100!


----------



## Aman (Jan 30, 2006)

*steals more and misses ninja smiley*


----------



## Aman (Jan 31, 2006)

It is different!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 31, 2006)

our ninja smiley was so awesome...i made a fanclub for it on the old naruto club forums...damn i miss him...


----------



## Aman (Jan 31, 2006)

I do have it wish someone could upload it!


----------



## Chi (Jan 31, 2006)

I see. So it's now a "NarutoMaster FC"


----------



## Aman (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, it is.


----------



## mgrace (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah well let our power combine.. GO PLANET....

Hmm I wonder if you connect all the Bijyu together if you get a super monster kinda like Captain Planet....


----------



## Aman (Feb 1, 2006)

I guess you could.


----------



## Shinmaru (Feb 1, 2006)

*i need help*

hi, i need help you see i signed in for this website three days ago so i'm still puzzled about somethings. yesterday i did get help but i can't find the three who helped me will someone pity me.


----------



## Aman (Feb 1, 2006)

Ehm... Send a PM to a moderator or ask in the question room.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 1, 2006)

infernoNaruto said:
			
		

> hi, i need help you see i signed in for this website three days ago so i'm still puzzled about somethings. yesterday i did get help but i can't find the three who helped me will someone pity me.



What's giving you trouble?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 1, 2006)

infernoNaruto said:
			
		

> hi, i need help you see i signed in for this website three days ago so i'm still puzzled about somethings. yesterday i did get help but i can't find the three who helped me will someone pity me.



_I found the three guys that helped you yesterday kiddo. Click here._


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 1, 2006)

what 70 points


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2006)

Now what do you need help with?


----------



## sasuke_limays (Feb 2, 2006)

yes.................


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 3, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I do have it wish someone could upload it!


Uploaded it yest  Along with some others that were missing, plus a few new ones - check the smileys table


----------



## Sakura (Feb 3, 2006)

do i hear new smilies???


----------



## Aman (Feb 3, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Uploaded it yest  Along with some others that were missing, plus a few new ones - check the smileys table


Yay, luff ya, now i can go back to sneaking! 

*reps*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

*sneaks in* Whats are the new smileys? *doesn't haff time to check* XD


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2006)

> *doesn't haff time to check*


 *doesn't have time to get it for you*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

=\

meanie ;-;


----------



## Aman (Feb 3, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *doesn't have time to get it for you*


Hey!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

Reznor, you are a meanie.


----------



## Aman (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes he is.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, it's true.

Not only that, but I had no idea what she was talking about ;_;


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

^ XD XD XD

I was referring to Mels post in connection with new smileys or something. I think I was lost aswell


----------



## Reznor (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh.
>.>
<.<

Oh... uh... I'm.... uh... too important to pay attention to such things.

I'm going to go supermoderate stuff now.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 3, 2006)

>___>

*stalks Rez*


----------



## Procyon (Feb 3, 2006)

*Negs Rez*


----------



## Zang3tsu (Feb 4, 2006)

When are you people going to make ChamCham a mod?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 4, 2006)

Zang3tsu said:
			
		

> When are you people going to make ChamCham a mod?


Better. And golly gee, we ... we don't know! 

More staff announcements: 

*hef* as already mentioned stepped down as Smod, *Gold Knight* is now the new member of Akatsuki. 

*Utz* who mods Bleach Avenue is now also in charge of Naruto Avenue.

*nah-nah* who mods the Naruto Dub section is now in charge of Naruto Avenue as well.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats Phil, nana, and Utz.


----------



## Zang3tsu (Feb 4, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Better. And golly gee, we ... we don't know!



Negative! I refuse such vague answers! Since I have no power....I will just ask you kindly to atleast keep in in your mind....

*Kindly*

Please keep the idea in your mind.

*cute face*


Hey! I am a *reads rep title* Bastion of...the truth? yeah so that should count for something.

Ok I'll leave you alone now.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Negs Rez*


I was about to take it. >(

*doesn't*



> >___>
> 
> *stalks Rez*


*takes off pants*


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> I was about to take it. >(
> 
> *doesn't*
> 
> *takes off pants*



Take it to the damn Reznotorium!


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 4, 2006)

GOLD KNIGHT WANTS YOU!!!


----------



## nah-nah (Feb 4, 2006)

^ XDDDDDDD

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Chi (Feb 4, 2006)

Congratz *Gold Knight*! 

Hope you won't quit modering the "Konoha Library" section 

Congratz to _nah-nah_ & _Utz_ also. Do your best 



P.S. We have 2 "golden" smods now. They are slowly taking over the world..


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2006)

I thought my dream position as avanue mod wouldn't be given to me or someone else! 

DIE, UTZ AND NAH!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> I thought my dream position as avanue mod wouldn't be given to me or someone else!
> 
> DIE, UTZ AND NAH!



Settle down, Aman. XD


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2006)

Kay, can i be the Matt mod?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> Kay, can i be the Matt mod?



Okay. Also feel free to brag that you have earned many suck up points from me, walk around like hot stuff,  and speak about how you are in league with the most feared person on the forum, Aman.

Also, what's your MSN? XD


----------



## Neenah (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats GK, Nah-Nah and Utz.
Cheers. <3


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes finally this is my FC its been so long i haven't been here but now its my FC.


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Okay. Also feel free to brag that you have earned many suck up points from me, walk around like hot stuff,  and speak about how you are in league with the most feared person on the forum, Aman.
> 
> Also, what's your MSN? XD


Awwwwwwww, ty! 

PM me your msn, don't want all my fangirls to follow me.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 4, 2006)

whatever happent to sharkboy mecha-kisame?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 4, 2006)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> GOLD KNIGHT WANTS YOU!!!



_Here I fixed it for you GK _


*Spoiler*: _ENLIST BITCHES!_ 





GOLD KNIGHT WANTS YOU!!!​


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 4, 2006)

^ I already have an army at MH ^^

And they're doing a good job 

A larger one, however, is needed for the vast world of NarutoForums


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> whatever happent to sharkboy mecha-kisame?



He's still around every so often. XD


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey am i invisible?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Hey am i invisible?



Y                          es.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome now i can do things i never thought i could do.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 4, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> whatever happent to sharkboy mecha-kisame?



I think he ate a bad and innocent noobish member. (I have no clue)

Congrats to Gold Knight, Nah-nah and Utz!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 4, 2006)

So heffie got demo*t*ed again?


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 4, 2006)

^ Actually, hef just decided to get back to his own life.  It happens.  It'll happen to all of us eventually.  EVEN YOU =O

And thanks everybody btw ^^  I'll endeavor to do my best for you guys.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pants everyone since he is invisible*


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 4, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> whatever happent to sharkboy mecha-kisame?



MK is entertaining me on msn as always 8D


----------



## Sayo (Feb 4, 2006)

> ^ Actually, hef just decided to get back to his own life.


What a loser <pokes hef in teh butt with stick>


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> What a loser <pokes hef in teh butt with stick>



Nuu, but she'll like that.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

JAck, can you tell me why Naruto Avenue isn't available to my account? Not like I care. I'd be sad if the FAQ Forum went AWOL on me. XD

Edit: Nevermind. I fixed it.


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2006)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> GOLD KNIGHT WANTS YOU!!!



*shakes his fist angrily*

Oh wait, you did me a favor.



> I thought my dream position as avanue mod wouldn't be given to me or someone else!
> 
> DIE, UTZ AND NAH!



You're still gunning for that?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> JAck, can you tell me why Naruto Avenue isn't available to my account? Not like I care. I'd be sad if the FAQ Forum went AWOL on me. XD
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I fixed it.



Okay. 

Edit: Oh.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> Edit: Oh.



If you'd like, I'll create some account problems for you to look in to.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> If you'd like, I'll create some account problems for you to look in to.



That's quite alright. >_>

*stabs* :evil


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> You're still gunning for that?



No, he is not. I modded Aman over me today.

Guys, you forgot to suck up to Aman on his promotion!


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2006)

> No, he is not. I modded Aman over me today.


Is this another one of those fictional mod positions?


> Guys, you forgot to suck up to Aman on his promotion!


I got sick of that after nah nah got a promotion.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Is this another one of those fictional mod positions?



Ofcourse not. Implying that Aman is a fictional mod is implying that I too am a fictional mod. I suppose you might want to tast one of my fictional bans?  



> I got sick of that after nah nah got a promotion.



Nah-Nah rocks though.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 4, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Is this another one of those fictional mod positions?
> Why are you asking questions if you already know the answers?





			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I got sick of that after nah nah got a promotion.


Your hopes and dreams have gone down the.... :toliet
And so have mine


----------



## Procyon (Feb 4, 2006)

My hopes and dreams are intangible; no one can break them, or change them anyway. You guys should stop flushing your dreams down the toilet like they're twenty dollar bills.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you know my dreams?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2006)

Weekend is always good. 

Ah, hef was gone? Hef was a good boy. ​ 
Congratz to GK for getting promoted to smod. 

And what happened to those new Transcendents? All except a few of them dropped back to Ascendants. Is the point required to become a Transcendent higher now? Just being a bit curious. Blue and Dyro are now rapturous. Chamcham is chamtastic? XDDD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 5, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Weekend is always good.
> 
> Ah, hef was gone? Hef was a good boy. ​
> Congratz to GK for getting promoted to smod.
> ...


lol I asked KnK to get rid of that title after I implyed wanting it, but after realizing my unworthyness and guilt, I was able to get it taken away promptly thanks to KnK's help


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I got sick of that after nah nah got a promotion.


Hey!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 5, 2006)

hef is gone????....

btw, congrats to GK. have fun as smod


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 5, 2006)

_Those are the new levels to the *best* of my knowledge. Please be advised that they're not official as of yet, so I'm not to be held responsible for any inaccuracy and/or discrepancy. _

_User has been to hell and back: -2,000,000,000+ 
User is the scourge of the forum: -1000 to -2,000,000,000 
User is demon spawn: -800 to -999
User is a sword of despair: -600 to -799
User pollutes the gene pool: -400 to -599 
User 's infamy is contagious: -250 to -399 
User should be left alone; it bites: -150 to -249 
User sucks: -50 to -149 
User has a little shameless behaviour in the past: -10 to -49 
User is an unknown quantity at this point: -9 to 9 
User is on a distinguished road: 10 to 49 
User will become famous soon enough: 50 to 149 
User has a spectacular aura about: 150 to 249 
User is a jewel in the rough: 250 to 349 
User is just really nice: 350 to 449 
User has much to be proud of: 450 to 649 
User is a splendid one to behold: 650 to 749 
User is a name known to all: 750 to 999 
User has much to be proud of: 1000 to 1499 
User has a brilliant future: 1500 to 1999 
User is a glorious beacon of light: 2000 to 4999 
User is a paragon of hope: 5000 to 9999 
User is a honorable bastion of truth: 10,000 to 14,999 
User is a guardian of the faith: 15,000 to 24,999 
User is Luminary: 25,000 to 49,999 
User is Celestial: 50,000 to 99,999 
User is Ascendant: 100,000 to 249,999
User is Transcendent: 250,000 to 374,999
User is Rapturous: 375,000 to 499,999
User is Sans Pareil (Without equal): 500,000 to 1,999,999 _


----------



## Sayo (Feb 5, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Those are the new levels to the *best* of my knowledge. Please be advised that they're not official as of yet, so I'm not to be held responsible for any inaccuracy and/or discrepancy. _
> 
> _User has been to hell and back: -2,000,000,000+
> User is the scourge of the forum: -1000 to -2,000,000,000
> ...


Fixed like a true patman. . .


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 5, 2006)

aman and ama are fictional mods? o.O

Do they have fictional or real powers then? D:


----------



## Procyon (Feb 5, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> aman and ama are fictional mods? o.O
> 
> Do they have fictional or real powers then? D:



We are _not_ fictional, and we do have real powers.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

FLT mod >>> all the staff members that have ever existed (combined). One mod to rule them all, so to say.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 5, 2006)

this is my FC and noone notices eh?


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 5, 2006)

Ama said:
			
		

> We are _not_ fictional, and we do have real powers.



Then prove it and use thine real powers on me lover boy


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

The FLT mod doesn't have to prove anything to lowly scum such as us.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 5, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> Then prove it and use thine real powers on me lover boy



Lover boy?


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey, the low scum two posts above me, create the best sig/ava ever and do it now!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 5, 2006)

*Coughs* Erika still owes me a sig...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 5, 2006)

I hope none of you were reffering to me. I only do exclusive* requests these days.

*exclusive as in me making a random sig and giving it to someone...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 5, 2006)

Starting today, Vashy will never shut up 
Oh well, we can handle that.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Vash is one of the scarier fanboys that I have seen in action.


----------



## martryn (Feb 6, 2006)

> *exclusive as in me making a random sig and giving it to someone...



You made me a Genma one like... nine months ago or something crazy like that.



> Vash is one of the scarier fanboys that I have seen in action.



Shouldn't you be in class.  I exited MSN because you were supposed to be going to class or something.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you be in class.  I exited MSN because you were supposed to be going to class or something.


Apparently it was moved to later today. *dies*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 6, 2006)

*w00t*



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> *Note that Advisors can't ban people


or....can we?


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 6, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> hef is gone????....
> 
> btw, congrats to GK. have fun as smod



Already am.


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 6, 2006)

I feel so lost. 

Ken-chan's already a smod?!?

CONGRATS PIRUUUUU!!!! 

[edit]

'Te NahNahZi and Utz, congratulations, too!!!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ken? peK is Ken? 

And hahaha...Piru. XD

That chat with you guys made my day last week.


----------



## Blue (Feb 6, 2006)

I suppose it should be noted that Ronin has returned uninvited as an admin.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Ronin, since you seem to be the go-to guy in terms of rep inflation: could you add about 130k to my rep?  NN maliciously deleted my rep a while ago, as some sort of prank, and it was fine at first, I made my way back to tranny, but then they switched the rep ranks around such that now I am only an ascendant.

I know what you are thinking, and yes, I am prepared to show you a psychologist's note which states that this current state of affairs is bad for my self esteem.

While you're at it, add +130k or so to ItO's rep, as well.  He got similarly shafted!

Thanks,  yr pal,


Newbariuz.







PS: Gr I hate these mac keyboards


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah they deleted my rep too. I had 500 000.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

By the way, wouldn't it be interesting to quantify "rep inflation"?  For instance, let's say it used to take, on average, X # of reps to get to a given rep rank.  (Of course, you'd have to first ascertain the "average rep" a given forum member gets, by taking the average of the reps from their circle--or maybe the median.)  If we did that, we could take the z-score, and actually compare reps from different historical eras on NF!  (Obviously there's the problem of missing data, though).



The above post was an excerpt from my unpublished book, "How Not to Use Statistics, Vol 2: The NF Days."


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin? Is that the guy who got deadmined for abusing power?  Well, atleast NF will be entertaining with a guy like that as another admin. XD

What about Mugen? I thought he was admining to? Or are Ronin and Mugen the same? =/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin is an old admin that quit because he basically got bored with the place. Now he's returned. 

Mugen is one of the old supporting staff. I'm guessing Dani/Knk removed him from the admin list because he has been useless.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah, thanks for clearing that up Joko. All these pre-Giro era people confuse me. v_v


----------



## Aman (Feb 6, 2006)

I made a duplicate account before and i was gonna check how ppl treat newbies who asked for rep, so i did it myself.  
I heard NN say that i shouldn't ask for rep, then i checked my rep points and it was -9999999.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

oMG aman-melles broke t3h rule 1-week band!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> oMG aman-melles broke t3h rule 1-week band!



Veto that.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

:< I think my avy is ugly but changing it would mean changing my sig, which I like.

Any suggestions (besides "get a new theme")?

Also: I have a large video-capture from videos.google.com video player which shows a buncha frames.  I want to slice all of these frames out and show them one by one in Imageready.  Do I have to use the slice tool, or something?  Link me to a tut, I am scandalously lazy!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Your avatar is rather ugly. It just looks like an ape with a helmet. If you want an ape with a helmet so bad:



As for your video/Image Ready thing, Ask Chauron.


----------



## Aman (Feb 6, 2006)

Forget what i said. 

EDIT: It's been banned for a while anyway.


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2006)

A little off-topic(lol)
I was kinda expired by S&G awesome avatars, so i tryed to create something myself.. It's still not as good though (it's my first avatar anyway)

What do you think anyway?
I made it from this picture


I'm also thinking on adding a sittting, or walking person there and some text, so it would be more "deep". And will also create a sig. So it's like a "my theme" 

P.S. Theme is "road of life".. Guess it sounds silly


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

You did very well on making that avatar. You turned a so-so picture into something awesome.


----------



## Aman (Feb 6, 2006)

Chi, that's awesome!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

That was actually cool, Chi. Awesome work! 

Nybs, maybe you should harassing Gooba about video editing, that what I did. He seems to know that stuff, me I suck so I can't help you.


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone..
I'm glad you like it 
Now I only need to find a good photo for the sig


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Check out DeviantArt, if you haven't already.


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2006)

I found a place with pictures.
How do you think guys?



P.S.
Actual sig:

1st variant:


2nd variant:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd personally just use the original stock and align it to right with some indent. Maybe put a cool quote in the grey cloud are and increase the opacity so it blends in nicely. Then again that what I would try with that stock, not sure if it would work.

But out of the two finished versions, I would use the 1st one.


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2006)

Well..
I was actually thinking about making it as a photo..
Like this:



But maybe also bend 1 corner or somthn...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks very cool now.


----------



## Chi (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you 

So.. it's in my sig now, and it's my first theme..
Maybe i'll think about something else someday


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ken? peK is Ken?
> 
> And hahaha...Piru. XD
> 
> That chat with you guys made my day last week.



Nah, DZ calls me Ken-chan too 'cause I have a tendency to be pickin' up girls on my back, Eileen and DZ being two, just like Kenpachi and Yachiru.  Though she calls me Piru more often 'cause of the chat, yeah.  I'm a nickname magnet I guess.

And ya that chat was fun 

Edit: 

@ Chi, awesome.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I suppose it should be noted that Ronin has returned uninvited as an admin.



Thanks.  

@ Nybar, ask NN.

@ Whoever said something about me abusing power, that was after I left the role of Admin.

As to what it was...



And, uh, thats about it...


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

It's nice that you saved the screenshot.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Why did you have to distort where she was searching? I bet it's nothing to hide anyway. 

Anyway, welcome back I guess. I do like your signature and avatar. They amuse me.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know why I changed the time thing, maybe the liquify tool is just fun?

They are older type sigs/avas that I used to have back in '04.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

Little fellow, you're amusing
Stop before you end by losing
Your shirt.

Run along to mother, gus
Those who interfere with us
Get hurt.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Haha. Yeah, I could play with the millions of weird tools in photoshop all day.

They look different from the type you currently see on the forums, but they're cool. 

Also, your ninja rank is funny. A magnanimous person shuns revenge right? Seems to me what you did to Dani was spiteful.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

I think the phrase he is trying to evoke is, "Magnanimous in defeat," Amaethon.

...

Honest virtue, old wives prattle,
Always wins the final battle
Dear, Dear.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

One thing you should know about me. I love Irony.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

Life's not always as it looks
Love may triumph in the books
Not here!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> I think the phrase he is trying to evoke is, "Magnanimous in defeat," Amaethon.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I've never heard that phrase before. 



> One thing you should know about me. I love Irony.



Well, that makes you more amusing I guess. ^_^

Edit: Ronin, I forgot, wanna join the Spectrum FC?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't do Fan Clubs. I hired Spectrum originally...


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I don't do Fan Clubs. I hired Spectrum originally...



Did you? Well then, you must like her. 

Why don't you do fan clubs though? They're pretty good place to meet people.  

You remind me a little of Vash. Did you hire him too?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

No. But Vash and I go way back. Vash used to be the Fan Club mod here or was that at NT... =\

I hired 2/3 of the other Admins =O


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah. Vash told me he used to be the FC mod, which I found totally weird. XD

You hired alot of people. You must have been the pioneer NFer.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

I was the 7th member of NarutoForums.com, I joined 28th August, 2003. Apart from Tazmo and Mugen, who don't really count as members, I am the longest standing member of NarutoForums.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

Maybe you should have a seat, Ronin.

By the way, I did an s&g style sig for fun, but ended up just using the first semi-decent stock I found, due to laziness, sheer laziness.  Also stuff to do :0


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I was the 7th member of NarutoForums.com, I joined 28th August, 2003. Apart from Tazmo and Mugen, who don't really count as members, I am the longest standing member of NarutoForums.



Well, why'd you get bored and leave for a while, outta curiosity? And why have you decided to return? Tell me if my interrogations get annoying.




> By the way, I did an s&g style sig for fun, but ended up just using the first semi-decent stock I found, due to laziness, sheer laziness. Also stuff to do :0



Good job, Nybar. I like it.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

I got bored, simple as that. I came back for certain reasons that I will not reveal.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

His girlfriend probably dumped him.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I got bored, simple as that. I came back for certain reasons that I will not reveal.



Okay then. Happy Waitangi Day, btw.  

So, care to give some random Ronin facts?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> His girlfriend probably dumped him.



Yeah, and I need to be all emo and shit  [/pussy]

Random Ronin facts =\

People here used to call me god, was kinda freaky... I'm an arsehole... At the moment, I can't think of anything else...

Happy Waitangi Day? I take the free day off, but I don't celebrate the day that us white people tricked some black people into signing an agreement that is a bunch of bullshit, and shouldn't apply to today, but it does somehow =\


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

> but I don't celebrate the day that us white people tricked some black people into signing an agreement that is a bunch of bullshit, and shouldn't apply to today, but it does somehow =\



Yeah, if we celebrated every time that happened, the whole year would be a holiday.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Happy Waitangi Day? I take the free day off, but I don't celebrate the day that us white people tricked some black people into signing an agreement that is a bunch of bullshit, and shouldn't apply to today, but it does somehow =\



Hmm...I didn't know that what it was. I told the same thing to Clockwork, and he said history wasn't his subject, so he didn't know much about it. Anyway, it's morning there in NZ, and I imagine the poor fella is at his first day in school.  

I just saw it on my calendar, so I felt free to wish any NZer I saw a Happy Waitangi day. XD


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin if you take the day off you are celebrating.  You should work for your beliefs hypocrite.  Maybe donate some of your pure Aryan blood to the Black Cross.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

1. It was yesterday.
2. I wasn't working that day.
3. What website of yours in NN bugging me about writing shit for you?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I got bored, simple as that. I came back for certain reasons that I will not reveal.


Yay! Ro'!

I remember talking to you tinytinytiny amounts in IRC a looooong time ago. You probably don't remember me. xD


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Yay! Ro'!
> 
> I remember talking to you tinytinytiny amounts in IRC a looooong time ago. You probably don't remember me. xD



How could I forget Monica =\

I don't think that'd be possible...


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> 1. It was yesterday.
> 2. I wasn't working that day.
> 3. What website of yours in NN bugging me about writing shit for you?



Whatever. We're twelve hours or so behind you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

So it means we're talking to Ronin in the world of yesterday.
And congrats on your return to adminship, even if you had your reasons. I do miss your awesome Vegeta and Kisuke siggie and avy combos.

FYI, this is Naru (you might remember me from IRC as well)


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

Get laid yet?


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 6, 2006)

I went on IRC to find you but was accosted by pictures of Zeh wearing a thong, so I PM'd you.  

The above post will self-destruct...


----------



## ninamori (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> How could I forget Monica =\
> 
> I don't think that'd be possible...


I'd say "Yay!" and have a spasm of loff, but the =\ smiley makes me feel as if that isn't a good thing!

<____<


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Get laid yet?


Yep, I knew you'd recognize me

And the answer is still a resounding HELL NO


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I'd say "Yay!" and have a spasm of loff, but the =\ smiley makes me feel as if that isn't a good thing!
> 
> <____<



Ah, thats just a bad mannerism I have. I don't remember anything but good things.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 6, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Ah, thats just a bad mannerism I have. I don't remember anything but good things.


Yay! 

I don't remember much of anything at all, so sadly, I just remember yelling "'RO!" And glomps and fun times and stuff like that.

So now I'm off to bed.  (@ 'Ro and Mario. xD)


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for not glomping me Monny.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Thanks for not glomping me Monny.


OH. NOES.

Sowwy Giro.   Double glomp of sorry-ness?

I went to get water, so I'm not asleep yet. xD


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 6, 2006)

Great.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Okay, I'm happy now. Thanks Monny.  You know, before I didn't like you much, but ever since I started posting in Clocky's FC with you, and seen you more in various other places, I've come to like you alot.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 6, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm happy now. Thanks Monny.  You know, before I didn't like you much, but ever since I started posting in Clocky's FC with you, and seen you more in various other places, I've come to like you alot.


Clocky said the same thing! He thought I was older and meaner and like Celly, but with more evil and hate. ='(

Why didn't -you- like me? XDDDD

I've come to like you, too! ^_____^ <3 <-lol, I typoed that as a four. <___<

lawl... I guess I'll stay up fer a bit more. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

I forgot my obligatory hi to Monny.
Moooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy   

And Ron, I guess you read my answer about getting laid, right?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 6, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I forgot my obligatory hi to Monny.
> Moooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> And Ron, I guess you read my answer about getting laid, right?


HAYHAYHAYMARIOOOOOOO.

And srsly, I'mma die tomorrow if I don't go to bed in -30 minutes. xD

So I'm off. Giro, if you want, you could PM me, and we could have secret dealies! They're fun. 8D Plus, if you reply in the thread, I'll nevar find the post. ='( (and even if I do, it'd be waaaay out of place replying to it, 'cause I won't be home until late. Waaaaay late.)


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 6, 2006)

Whoa, very late?
Oh well, you'll be here all the other days, right? 

Sweet dreams, Monny-monmon    
I gotta shut some ass eyes as well. Nighters, y'all.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 6, 2006)

Alright, Monny. I'll PM you so we can have secret dealies.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Great.



_Describe the following people with one word each; Tazmo, Kiri no Kuchiki, Naota, Occasionalutopia, Vash, Moe, DaDogin, Kagakusha and last but by no means least .. me. _


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 7, 2006)

Tazmo, acquaintance. Kiri no Kuchiki, annoying. Occasionalutopia, awesome. Vash, overzealous. Moe, awesome. DaDogin, acquaintance. Kagakusha, Friend. You, well, you can have a question, who the hell are you?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> You, well, you can have a question, who the hell are you?



_Does it really matter?_



			
				Ronin said:
			
		

> Tazmo, acquaintance. Kiri no Kuchiki, annoying. Occasionalutopia, awesome. Vash, overzealous. Moe, awesome. DaDogin, acquaintance. Kagakusha, Friend.



_We pretty much agree on everyone else, but on KnK we *absolutely do not!* You should consider yourself lucky if you became half as good an admin as she is, and consider yourself blessed if you were one tenth the person she is. _


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 7, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _We pretty much agree on everyone else, but on KnK we *absolutely do not!* You should consider yourself lucky if you became half as good an admin as she is, and consider yourself blessed if you were one tenth the person she is. _



KnK and myself have different styles of Administration. And "Became", most people would say that it would be the other way around. As in that I hired KnK as a Mod in the first place. So then if KnK is so great, all of her greatness comes from my single decision to hire her in the first place.

KnK *is* annoying. But she is also a friend I guess. I won't give you the reasons for her being a little annoying, thats for me to know and no one else =]

Oh, and Mr. Stalker. I'd like you to take the time to know someone before you judge them. Okay?


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2006)

Did someone mention a stalker?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> KnK and myself have different styles of Administration. And "Became", most people would say that it would be the other way around. As in that I hired KnK as a Mod in the first place. So then if KnK is so great, all of her greatness comes from my single decision to hire her in the first place.
> 
> KnK *is* annoying. But she is also a friend I guess. I won't give you the reasons for her being a little annoying, thats for me to know and no one else =]
> 
> Oh, and Mr. Stalker. I'd like you to take the time to know someone before you judge them. Okay?



_You go on and on about how you "hired" this and hired that. Am I missing something here? I thought hired meant ..



			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		


*hire*
v. hired, hir?ing, hires 
v. tr.
1-
a-To engage the services of (a person) for a *fee*; employ: hired a new clerk. 
b-To engage the temporary use of for a *fee*; rent: hire a car for the day. 
2-
To grant the services of or the temporary use of for a *fee*: hired himself out as a cook; hired out the cottage for the summer
		
Click to expand...


So did you pay her anything? Or anyone else for that matter?

Also, you say you have different styles of administration. That would be you abandoning the forums because you felt "bored" and her dedicating her time and efforts .. quite the difference I must say.

Finally, you ask me to take time before I judge someone. I didn't judge you when I first saw that you came back as an admin., although you clearly stated that you had a hidden agenda. But when you said that she *is* annoying, about a person who gave full commitment to maintaining the continuance and the order of this forum, then that's where you went wrong and that's when you lost my respect._


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol. I didn't abandon the forum, I left it in capable hands and named a very good successor. Guess you might have heard of her, occasionalutopia. Yes, KnK is here for the continuance, but I was here in the start, a lot of the current policies are just changed versions of my original policies. Yes, KnK has changed a lot about this forum, but she did not start it from scratch. She inherited what myself and other created. And changed it as she wished, as we had trusted her with the job.

I use the word "hire" loosely, so don't be so pedantic. My hidden agenda? Dani would have an idea of it I guess, and she would be free to ask me what it is. As it involves me needing her to impliment it.

So kindly, shut your uninformed trap.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 7, 2006)

Well that was a long time reading all those back pages .....for no apparent reason :S.  Well at least I'm not so confused as to the development to this last page.  So I bid a hello for the first time, and a misplaced welcome back since you left before I joined apparently...or something like that.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 7, 2006)

Rep Log said:
			
		

> 11-20-2005 - 02:58 AM - Chamcham Trigger - Though you pretty much had the best answer in the whole thread....don't you think it was a tad on the harsh side?...oh and I like your custom title... chamchamtrigger



No I left when you were here.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 7, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> No I left when you were here.


OH sorry.  My memory sometimes sucks :S.  Well...hmmmm what was that comment about again?...My memory sometimes sucks .
Well then, I guess I'll say pleased to meet your acquaintence again.  You must've said something harsh, but true and funny, for that rep I guess.  But I joined in July which wasn't too long ago....so did you, leave for like a month or so and then just come back, or was this recent and you just left for a few days? ....well it doesn't matter because now I'm just sounding like a senile geezer, and that's just annoying, so I'll just leave it at that and say hello again.

EDIT:  The rep log has the exact date so I guess the question's already answered


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 7, 2006)

I left shortly after that. I left being an admin, LONG before that.

EDIT: 





			
				Blue said:
			
		

> And to start with, occasionalutopia has been promoted to Administrator to replace the exiting Urahara Kisuke/Vegeta/Ronin/Kisuke/Renji, and Gooba has been promoted to Smod to take her place.



Second post of this thread. =]


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2006)

> Plus, if you reply in the thread, I'll nevar find the post.



I have that problem all the time.  I'll come in here and post something that I'd love to see a reply to but then I'm off and when I get back I never read back pages sooo.....

And what's all this anti-KnK propaganda.  We have an anti-admin/smod/mod FC for that sort of stuff, you know.  Course, Ronin, you're an admin yourself, sooooo......

And finally....

Soooo.... (because I like saying it)

Just like I like these: "...."

....

....

*insert smiley that I don't know how to use here*


----------



## Sayo (Feb 7, 2006)

Aye, Ronin's back! *waves*  :d


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2006)

if i post here can i become  a mod lol?


----------



## CABLE (Feb 7, 2006)

Orochimaru, such a hopeless loser.  Good to have you back Ronin, although I better remember you as Vegeta.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> Orochimaru, such a hopeless loser.





			
				Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> im john mofuckin basedow


----------



## CABLE (Feb 7, 2006)

yup thats me. Rocking my awesome body while your posting away with your fat man tits trying to act hard over the internet.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 7, 2006)

Stab Master Arson said:
			
		

> yup thats me. Rocking my awesome booty



_No comment.  _


----------



## CABLE (Feb 7, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _No comment.  _



Don't be jealous that I'm so good looking while you, well your just you.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 7, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Aye, Ronin's back! *waves*  :d



Hello Celly.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 7, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> if i post here can i become  a mod lol?


Only if you can juggle a 21-piece knife set. 

... It's what we made Utz do and look at him now!


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone like my namechange?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah, Ronin/Vegeta is back as admin.

I wonder if he will have those weekly pick my avatar threads for Vegeta, those were fun.  Though, I only got to experience it once. T_T


----------



## Chi (Feb 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Anyone like my namechange?


 Nice _*Aman 
*_It's easier to address to you now 
I need to get used to it though 

-----------------

Well.. It seems I joined to late to witness *Ronin* at work, but, *welcome back*


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, that's mostly why i did it, don't want such a long username.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah old Ronin came back. Welcome into working with the staff again. 
Cheers. <3


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2006)

Me want custom rank! 

How long does it take for the database to fix it? I waited over 24 hours!


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2006)

> Anyone like my namechange?



Awww, shit!  I didn't really think that was you.


----------



## monk3 (Feb 7, 2006)

i obviously missed 3 days of info, but congrats Utz and nah nah aboot the Naruto Ave. and congrats on Gold Knight getting Akatsukism


----------



## Blue (Feb 8, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> And what's all this anti-KnK propaganda.


Someone's insecure. ^__________^


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

> Someone's insecure. ^__________^



Damnit!  I can't remember why I said that!  Now you're going to make me go back and read previous pages.  Argh!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 8, 2006)

So I'm not the only one going senile .
Actually.  I was there when you made that comment, and even I forgot what it was about fully


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

> Actually. I was there when you made that comment, and even I forgot what it was about fully



I looked it  up.  It was just anti-everybody propaganda, like always.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I looked it  up.  It was just anti-everybody propaganda, like always.



I'm anti-KK. Who's with me?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm with you D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm with on you D:



Get off. ;________;


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

> I'm anti-KK. Who's with me?



Wait, who are you?  Argh!  

Attn: People
Stop changing your damn user names!  I can't tell people apart anymore!  It's so fucking frustrating!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Wait, who are you?  Argh!
> 
> Attn: People
> Stop changing your damn user names!  I can't tell people apart anymore!  It's so fucking frustrating!



This isn't nuclear physics, Marty. Oh wait...XD
Kaga sounds oddly familiar...possibly analogous to Kagakusha. D:

*anti-propagates Marty*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 8, 2006)

Kagushu, are you really a jew? Or did you just fake it to get the mod position?


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

> This isn't nuclear physics, Marty. Oh wait...XD
> Kaga sounds oddly familiar...possibly analogous to Kagakusha. D:
> 
> *anti-propagates Marty*



Haven't I scared you away from this thread yet?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 8, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Haven't I scared you away from this t h r ead yet?



That's essentially impossible, lol.

*punts toliet's kitty*


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone like my new ninja rank?


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

Damnit!  I want a special rank too... Not that I can think of one.  

...

Nevermind.


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

Then i won't mind.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow. Lots of custom ninja ranks lately. I think the mods have gone soft. :S


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

No, i'm just good at convincing.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 8, 2006)

T_T
I would like a cute custom rank. <_<
Damn.


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2006)

Then ask for one.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

I would want mine to be... martryn.


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

Naaahh..
I would like a colored custom rank..

Purple would do

or 

Dark green

I already asked for some exceptions for me, so it would be too impudent to ask for more..


----------



## Sayo (Feb 8, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Wow. Lots of custom ninja ranks lately. I think the mods have gone soft. :S


Agreed, i should be the only one with a customised rank.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

> Agreed, i should be the only one with a customised rank.



Which one were you?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 8, 2006)

Wait wassup with all these custom ranks?


----------



## Chi (Feb 9, 2006)

Well.. There actually aren't many people with custom ranks..
Not including mods, I know about only 6 people..
And they of course earned their custom ranks


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Chi.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2006)

genma stalker. sounds cool. =]

i still dont get how people earn custom ninja ranks...


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, i'm just special.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2006)

i guess so. you seem like you deserve it.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 9, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Well.. There actually aren't many people with custom ranks..
> Not including mods, I know about only 6 people..
> And they of course earned their custom ranks



Then how can I earn my own custom rank? 

Mind giving me some tips?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2006)

=__=

If you -really- wanted your own custom rank, we'd have to create your own special usergroup (um no lol?). Instead, custom ranks are set up in such a way that it caters to the user's specific post count/rep number. BUT, if another user surpasses or equals said user with unique custom rank, that other user will assume the special rank as well. See the problem?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 9, 2006)

^In other words, if you are a member of a usergroup with few members, then it is easy to do.

Kazuo Kiriyama has one since no one else has near her post count, so it is just a matter of making 23,000 posts be the title that she wants

For mods, it is easy since their are few people in most of the moderator usergroups.

For you on the other hand, there are lots of members with around your number of posts.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 9, 2006)

I suggest Jack gets his Ninja Rank changed to *Hyper Admin +*


----------



## Chi (Feb 9, 2006)

Well.. 
From what I remember 
_9Tail-Hokage_ and _Dyroness_ also have a custom ranks..



			
				Jingydeer said:
			
		

> Then how can I earn my own custom rank?
> 
> Mind giving me some tips?



Oh.. Come on.. I don't have a custom rank myself.. And it's not me who gives them 

And about others guys with custom ranks.. Well.. They contributed to comunity a lot.. Making it more interesting and alive.

Oh god.. What am I explaining. This should be obvious


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Well..
> From what I remember
> _9Tail-Hokage_ and _Dyroness_ also have a custom ranks..
> 
> ...


So you mean i'm special? 


SAY IT NOW!


----------



## Chi (Feb 9, 2006)

*Aman* you are SOOO special!!! 


*is now an official Aman stalker and Amantard*


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 9, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> I'm anti-KK. Who's with me?



Want to co-own the FC??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> ^In other words, if you are a member of a usergroup with few members, then it is easy to do.
> 
> Kazuo Kiriyama has one since *no one else has near her post count,* so it is just a matter of making 23,000 posts be the title that she wants
> 
> ...




Nani? O_o

 *requests a special usergroup*...because I was in the one woman cell ranking not that long ago...and sadly it's only a matter of time before I see that ranking again -___-

Although the ranking did go well, with my profile theme (location, user-title) xDD

*waits to be e-destroyed*


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

*e-destroyes KY*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

^Re spawns 

So, Jack is in a new usergroup? I'm not even up to date on his status.  (Advisor now?)


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

*e-rapes KY*

Nah, i believe he's still an admin.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 9, 2006)

Jack is in the "boo hoo I'm leaving NF because of a power-squabble, oh wait I can't leave now I'm back let's pretend nothing ever happened" usergroup.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 9, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Jack is in the "boo hoo I'm leaving NF because of a power-squabble, oh wait I can't leave now I'm back let's pretend nothing ever happened" usergroup.



*chuckles*

If I ever got a custom group, I'd want it to be like, the normal usergroup for my post count, just with a secret typo.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't really want a custom rank. Too much hassle to bug an admin or whatever.

Monny, if you see this: Reply to Secret Dealie coming your way. This evening though. I have lots of band stuff going on, and I need to go in like two minutes. lol?


----------



## Aman (Feb 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I don't really want a custom rank. Too much hassle to bug an admin or whatever.


You don't need to be ashamed.


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 9, 2006)

lol. custom ranks xD

Nobody even saw mine and I've had this one for quite some time XD

Aman, namechange O: fancy *likes*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Kazuo Kiriyama has one since no one else has near her post count, so it is just a matter of making 23,000 posts be the title that she wants
> 
> For mods, it is easy since their are few people in most of the moderator usergroups.
> 
> For you on the other hand, there are lots of members with around your number of posts.



*wonders why his rank changed to one-woman cell instead of his original custom rank* ZEUS


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 9, 2006)

lol I see the rank should be changed to Two woman cell


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2006)

> Nani? O_o
> 
> *requests a special usergroup*...because I was in the one woman cell ranking not that long ago...and sadly it's only a matter of time before I see that ranking again -___-
> 
> ...


 1000 is a decent gap XD


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 10, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *wonders why his rank changed to one-woman cell instead of his original custom rank* ZEUS



You know, I was wondering the exact same thing as soon as I signed on today and saw a few of your posts.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2006)

> Jack is in the "boo hoo I'm leaving NF because of a power-squabble, oh wait I can't leave now I'm back let's pretend nothing ever happened" usergroup.


 We told him that if he left for a month, we'd promote him to Super Admin Plus.

He should have noticed the initals.


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2006)

If an admin sees this, can you make my custom rank green?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 10, 2006)

What's so hard about making a new user group anyway though? It doesn't seem like such a big deal to me except when everyone is like "OMGME2!@!@3!@#51234"


----------



## Chi (Feb 10, 2006)

There are probably a lot of different properties, that you need to set for new usergroup..
[SIZE=-1]Apparently it is very troublesome 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Sayo (Feb 10, 2006)

_"Based on the Chuunin exam, I would say the superior "insight" of the Byakugan is more reading a persons character. It's like how interigators can tell if someone is lieing by their body language. Same deal. However, I think that only gives "insight" on how an opponent is going to react, not what the opponent does when the action itself takes place."_
lol? Now they're 2 cel's =<



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> If an admin sees this, can you make my custom rank green?


No


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> [#TR.TVRip]​_KashiMashi-05-(640x480 DivX5.11).avi
> lol? Now they're 2 cel's =<
> 
> 
> No




Yeah, I was stripped of my ZEUS ranking


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2006)

> If an admin sees this, can you make my custom rank green?


 First read "If you Give a Mouse a Cookie" and write a 1 page essay on it.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _..._ 




I am a person who really loves to use smilies and I have included them in every single of my posts. So that's why I wish I can have a special rank related with smilies. 

But I know to be able to achieve that, rules must be required. 
For an example, if I manage to use a certain large amount of smilies in total, I may be allowed to have the rank. 
Of course this is only one of the requiremants but the others can be set by anyone of you here later. 

I hope that my request is understandable. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I know I am crazy but I still want to give it a try.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck with that Deery, but not many people have custom titles granted to them.  A smilie one would be even rarer considering that KnK and Rez are the only two people I've ever seen with a picture/smilie/w/e for a custom title.  *still sad that pig on head is gone *


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 11, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> I am a person who really loves to use smilies and I have included them in every single of my posts. So that's why I wish I can have a special rank related with smilies.
> 
> But I know to be able to achieve that, rules must be required.
> For an example, if I manage to use a certain large amount of smilies in total, I may be allowed to have the rank.
> ...



_I don't know whether I should laugh or cry .. maybe I'll do both._


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 11, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, keep it up and who knows.  ^^


----------



## martryn (Feb 11, 2006)

> First read "If you Give a Mouse a Cookie" and write a 1 page essay on it.



I fucking love that book.  I sorta wish I knew where it was now.  I want to read it again. 

deer, you're so adorable.  Your use of smilies is really... en-deer-ing, ha ha.


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> First read "If you Give a Mouse a Cookie" and write a 1 page essay on it.


Er... No?


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 11, 2006)

You could have just wrote an essay about the delightful sound of a mouse nibbling on a cookie, comparing it to other equally pleasurable experiences in your life.


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2006)

I could but i don't wanna!


----------



## The Scenester (Feb 11, 2006)

... lol? 

*pokes CJ* Nice rank XD XD XD

Aman, I deem the special ranks to be much cooler without color, I originally asked mine to be pink ;-; but I guess they forgot about it and I didn't really bother to ask again because it looks cool anywayz xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

Any chance I get my Ninja Rank changed to "*Convo Killer*"????  XD


----------



## Procyon (Feb 11, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Any chance I get my Ninja Rank changed to "*Convo Killer*"????  XD


I've been looking all over the Naru is Emo thing by Setoshi.  Come back Seto!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 11, 2006)

Ever heard of Randy Orton?  

I miss Seto too.

BTW, what's with Bode Miller, Mattie?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

Seto actually got a real life....=/

@Mario:  it's tough for people not to get the randy orton "legend killer" refernce if they haven't watched wrestling for the last two to three years....


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> ... lol?
> 
> *pokes CJ* Nice rank XD XD XD
> 
> Aman, I deem the special ranks to be much cooler without color, I originally asked mine to be pink ;-; but I guess they forgot about it and I didn't really bother to ask again because it looks cool anywayz xD


It is pink now.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 11, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Ever heard of Randy Orton?
> 
> I miss Seto too.
> 
> BTW, what's with Bode Miller, Mattie?



I dunno. I guess I sorta look up to him. He's just Bode, not what other people want him to be, and I like that.


----------



## Yamato1 (Feb 11, 2006)

hey how do u get ur ranks higher please pm me


----------



## Procyon (Feb 11, 2006)

Yamato1 said:
			
		

> hey how do u get ur ranks higher please pm me



Nah, I'll just answer here. They change as your post count goes up.



> Academy Student---0
> Rookie------------- 50
> Genin-------------- 100
> Chuunin------------ 200
> ...


----------



## TDM (Feb 11, 2006)

So what's up with Ronin?


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2006)

As usual no one's here at this time...


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm here.......


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2006)

Er... You don't count as somebody.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 12, 2006)

All of you are nobodies to me.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

Damnit, people!  Stop spamming the hell out of this thread!  I come in here thinking that something is being talked about, and its going to be important, and there is nothing at all worth my time in here.  So disappointing!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 12, 2006)

So giro, where were we? You were commenting on my thoughts about the philanthropists of the 18th century if I remember correctly. Please, let's contiune :>


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> All of you are nobodies to me.


Hey! 


			
				martryn said:
			
		

> Damnit, people!  Stop spamming the hell out of this thread!  I come in here thinking that something is being talked about, and its going to be important, and there is nothing at all worth my time in here.  So disappointing!


What would you expect from us? 

EDIT: Omg, i got the 4000th post!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 12, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> So giro, where were we? You were commenting on my thoughts about the philanthropists of the 18th century if I remember correctly. Please, let's contiune :>



You mean Philanthropists of the 18th century in the oople octdrant of galaxy 384-TYV.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 12, 2006)

>_> <_<

Look, if you are seeking intelligent conversation in the "Forum *Litter* Thread," then you have been misled.

However, if you wish to actively participate in good conversation, I shall redirect you towards a most awesome thread.

8D


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2006)

And where is that thread?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 12, 2006)

FLT>>>>Any other thread ever.


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, of course.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

The name change for this thread is hella pertinent.  



> However, if you wish to actively participate in good conversation, I shall redirect you towards a most awesome thread.



I'm waiting.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 12, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I'm waiting.



You'll be waiting for a long time.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

> You'll be waiting for a long time.



I'm a patient guy.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 12, 2006)

Genma was patient to. Until he died of aids. Or was that hayate? :s


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

> Genma was patient to. Until he died of aids. Or was that hayate? :s



Apparently Kimi is the one that died of AIDS.  Hayate fell victim to Asuma's second hand smoke.  Genma isn't patient, he's lazy.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 12, 2006)

Kimi died of sickle cell. Hayate died of his cold. Genma got his head chopped off by me.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

> Genma got his head chopped off by me.



You bastard!  *neg reps*


----------



## Procyon (Feb 12, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You bastard!  *neg reps*



 Wee? 

And guess how that random guy from Mushroom Samba in Cowboy Bebop killed Akatsuki with his funky mushrooms...

And then Martryn caught Hayate's cold...Yuck. His brains aren't all that fun to clean up. And they taste like oatmeal with frosting and lemon juice.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

> And then Martryn caught Hayate's cold...Yuck. His brains aren't all that fun to clean up. And they taste like oatmeal with frosting and lemon juice.



...I do have a cold.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 12, 2006)

The dimmensions clash, the planets are in line, seal the portals THE APOCALYPSE IS NEAR! 

Stupid dumbass martryn's egocentric cold.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2006)

> The dimmensions clash, the planets are in line, seal the portals THE APOCALYPSE IS NEAR!




*Spoiler*: __ 



When the Moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars

This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius
The Age of Aquarius
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

Harmony and understanding
Sympathy and trust abounding
No more falsehoods or derisions
Golden living dreams of visions
Mystic crystal revelation
Are the mind's true liberation
Aquarius!
Aquarius!

When the Moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars
Then peace will guide the planets
And love will steer the stars

This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius
The Age of Aquarius
Aquarius!
Aquarius!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 12, 2006)

My sister sang that song for the youth talent show whatever. 

lol


----------



## Reznor (Feb 12, 2006)

> I'm a patient guy.


That doesn't mean that you'll be waiting any less time.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 13, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Genma got his head chopped off by me.


* demodds *


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

> That doesn't mean that you'll be waiting any less time.



No, but I don't really mind the wait so much. 



> * demodds *



Thatta boy!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> * demodds *



Indeed; the FLT now has a vacancy. And as such, being a chancellor of good will, I advocate Marty's modship of this here thread. 

*knights*


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

> Indeed; the FLT now has a vacancy. And as such, being a chancellor of good will, I advocate Marty's modship of this here thread.



Oh, goody.  

*bans Giro from thread for 4 hours*


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 13, 2006)

Matt, power is a dangerous thing.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

> Matt, power is a dangerous thing.



Matt Power?  But he doesn't have any now.  I have it!


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Matt Power?  But he doesn't have any now.  I have it!



No, the evil aura spreads nevertheless! There is no end to it!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Oh, goody.
> 
> *bans Giro from thread for 4 hours*



I'm afraid that's impossible. Banning works in increments of days, not hours. It seems you've banned him for 4 years.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

> I'm afraid that's impossible. Banning works in increments of days, not hours. It seems you've banned him for 4 years.



Score!  I'm such a good influence.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Score!  I'm such a good influence.



Anti-mod, my left testicle. Assimilation complete.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 13, 2006)

I should be an admins.


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 13, 2006)

^  



			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> Indeed; the FLT now has a vacancy. And as such, being a chancellor of good will, I advocate Marty's modship of this here thread.
> 
> *knights*



Welcome to the knighthood, martryn.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome marty. Enjoy your time as the most powerful mod in the world.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

> No, but I don't really mind the wait so much.



Let me fill you in on a secret, there isn't a thread


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 13, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> yeah, then u would ban all anti-uchiha fans , me included.




What make you think i would do such a thing

On topic.

Martyn is a mod or an smod, or what? :confuse


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

He's the FLT mod, a position offered to people with hidden potential. Like naruto. You like naruto right?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2006)

> I should be an admins.


 How many should I put you down for?


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2006)

Martryn, you're still a FLT mod padawan though.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow Martyr's name is up here.  Pretty cool.  His name has been two places now [/master of the obvious]


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 13, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> How many should I put you down for?



as many as you like

and what the fuck is a FLT mod?

Nobody has bother explaining that to me in english!


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

Lawyer of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> as many as you like
> 
> and what the fuck is a FLT mod?
> 
> Nobody has bother explaining that to me in english!



Basically nothing.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow. That was a surprising end to my legacy. Not really going out with a bang here. 

Anyway, Oliver would make a fine mod IMO. He gains my approval.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Basically nothing.



That's the perfect description for your position. The FLT mod just so happens to be the most important job on the forum!


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Feb 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Basically nothing.




Okay, now i'm even more :confuse

forget it.


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Basically nothing.


Nothing that your worthless soul knows anything about.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 13, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> That's the perfect description for your position. The FLT mod just so happens to be the most important job on the forum!


So true, so true. It is so clear that you still have the FLT mod wisdom in you. 

Oh and LotU, FLT Mod = Forum Leaders Thread Mod = the highest position on this pathetic forum.


----------



## Yakushi~Kabuto (Feb 13, 2006)

> 1/11: Moe steps down and will be an advisor. SUICIDE!!! //S&G


and things went worse and worse ever since (ya i'm whining, not please? my siggy is for ya then)


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 13, 2006)

*steps in to point and laugh at martryn*

Heh. <3


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *steps in to point and laugh at martryn*
> 
> Heh. <3



I never see you anymore.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Nothing that your worthless soul knows anything about.



 . . . . . . .


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> . . . . . . .


Aw man, I thought you actually banned him. 

Banning people fer no reason is fun. xD


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Aw man, I thought you actually banned him.
> 
> Banning people fer no reason is fun. xD



Those days are apparently over Mon.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

You can always ban me if you want, ronin, I'm always up for some oldschool fun.

Bill Gates banned me like 4 times


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

I should ban you for neg repping me on 09-04-2005, at 02:54 AM. >D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 13, 2006)

Axl Rose, right? >D


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

Thats the one =]


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Those days are apparently over Mon.


Wait... WHAT??????????????????????

No Monny bans over like... Calling me mean? ='(


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Wait... WHAT??????????????????????
> 
> No Monny bans over like... Calling me mean? ='(



No, not even for that.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> No, not even for that.


That's.... THAT'S NO FAIR.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 13, 2006)

BTW. Shunsui/Naota/ninjanerd/NN has "quit"...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 13, 2006)

Why'd Zacho quit??  

BTW, Ronin, you wouldn't ban me if I hadn't....... nah, too personal.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Why'd Zacho quit??
> 
> BTW, Ronin, you wouldn't ban me if I hadn't....... nah, too personal.



Umm...Then don't bring it up in the first place!


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn, NN quit?  Some serious forum changes in the future I'm seeing.  I don't know it the forum will pull through this one.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Damn, NN quit?  Some serious forum changes in the future I'm seeing.  I don't know it the forum will pull through this one.


ZACHO, I TOLD YOU SO.

I forget what that "I told you so" was about, BUT. It has something to do with what Marty said.

SO THERE.

*throws a rock at Zacho* UN-QUIT.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

Does this mean we're to have a new admin to take Double 'N's place?


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Damn, NN quit?  Some serious forum changes in the future I'm seeing.  I don't know it the forum will pull through this one.


Waaahhh!!! Quit??? *pouts* Nuuuu! - otherwise, yeah. What matryn said. 

This place goes through more mods than underwear, I swear. 

>.>

<.<

o.O

Palace Revolution!!!!


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

Using my new FLT mod power, I want to nominate skmt for admin.  She's around as much as the other admins, and her reputation as giffie goddess is well earned.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 13, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Using my new FLT mod power, I want to nominate skmt for admin.  She's around as much as the other admins, and her reputation as giffie goddess is well earned.



As your predecessor, I agree with you.


----------



## martryn (Feb 13, 2006)

> As your predecessor, I agree with you.



Looks like all there is to do is for the admins to promote her.  Maybe NN can do it as his last admin act.


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 14, 2006)

I wonder if Ronin coming back had anything to do with that. Though, I know a little bit as to why he stepped down, it's still kind of iffy. Also, I think Ronin was re-Admin'ed before Zach quit.

So yea, probably just disregard that as it's most likely flawed.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 14, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I wonder if Ronin coming back had anything to do with that. Though, I know a little bit as to why he stepped down, it's still kind of iffy. Also, I think Ronin was re-Admin'ed before Zach quit.
> 
> So yea, probably just disregard that as it's most likely flawed.



Zach "quit" cause he can't take it. Poor little sod. And I am not sure many people know the reason I stepped done all those months ago.


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> . . . . . . .


Don't make me FLT ban you. 

EDIT: Zach left? I saw so much FLT potential in him!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 14, 2006)

The forum is now run my only old people. There should be a maximum age for the internet. When you reach 25, you have to quit and get a life.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> You can always ban me if you want, ronin, I'm always up for some oldschool fun.
> 
> Bill Gates banned me like 4 times



Lucky for you, I unbanned you every time. :P


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 14, 2006)

=]

You only did that because you hate bill gates ._.


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> The forum is now run my only old people. There should be a maximum age for the internet. When you reach 25, you have to quit and get a life.


Why not everyone that we just think are too old?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 14, 2006)

> The forum is now run my only old people. There should be a maximum age for the internet. When you reach 25, you have to quit and get a life.


 Deal.  *handshake*


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 14, 2006)

:amazed   If I quit the interenet.... I'd... I'd... have to go wash the dishes or something!!! *faints*


----------



## Reznor (Feb 14, 2006)

> If I quit the interenet.... I'd... I'd... have to go wash the dishes or something!!! *faints*


 You aren't allowed to quit.


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> :amazed   If I quit the interenet.... I'd... I'd... have to go wash the dishes or something!!! *faints*


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 14, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> BTW. Shunsui/Naota/ninjanerd/NN has "quit"...


that guy actually imed me pretending to be some under age girl. aint sad to see him go. 15 year olds should be out trying to get laid instead of raccing up thousand posts on the net


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> that guy actually imed me pretending to be some under age girl. aint sad to see him go. 15 year olds should be out trying to get laid instead of raccing up thousand posts on the net



Not every teenage boy has to be stereotypical and have testosterone rule their way of thinking.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> that guy actually imed me pretending to be some under age girl. aint sad to see him go. 15 year olds should be out trying to get laid instead of raccing up thousand posts on the net


And you and I know why he did that, don't we? ;D

I think I deleted that PM you sent me.... Ifyouknowwhatimeanithinkyoudo


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 14, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> And you and I know why he did that, don't we? ;D
> 
> I think I deleted that PM you sent me.... Ifyouknowwhatimeanithinkyoudo


let me see if i still got it. your age said 23 bacc then. in the later pics you def looks like 11-12.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> let me see if i still got it. your age said 23 bacc then. in the later pics you def looks like 11-12.


It said 24. xD

I was 11-12 back then. I was in middle school in those pics. XD


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 14, 2006)

If you don't hit on 14 year olds, I won't be inclined to mess with you. D:

@Mon; That wasn't the pic he saw, the one he saw was the really blurry one from that one huge batch.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Umm...Then don't bring it up in the first place!


I was gonna say if Jimmy (Ronin) would ban me if I haven't gotten laid yet.

BTW, I guess Zacho might stay as a "Hyper Admin Plus" or something?? His name is bolded.

And who's up for the newest edition of "Oddsmakers"?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, what are we doing chapter two on?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 14, 2006)

Shunsui said:
			
		

> If you don't hit on 14 year olds, I won't be inclined to mess with you. D:
> 
> @Mon; That wasn't the pic he saw, the one he saw was the really blurry one from that one huge batch.


Yeah, I know. =P

He saw the middle school pics like... a month later. Or something.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 14, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I was gonna say if Jimmy (Ronin) would ban me if I haven't gotten laid yet.



 



			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> BTW, I guess Zacho might stay as a "Hyper Admin Plus" or something?? His name is bolded.



He still has his Admin perms.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2006)

I didn't know UtahCrip came in here.  And look, he found another pic of that funny looking white guy.


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess he did...


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 15, 2006)

_I hate UtahCrip, but I must say that the way he's holding the guns (with the fingers to the side instead of on the trigger), indicate knowledge and discipline in handling weapons._


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2006)

Oro killed my thread for 15 hours.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Pheonix Down!!*

That better? 
I still shake my head when I see (martryn) on the title. XD


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *Pheonix Down!!*
> 
> That better?
> I still shake my head when I see (martryn) on the title. XD



Totally. If it lasted up to 24 hours, it would have required a mega-phoenix. 

Hmm...Mart is a worthy successor. I'm still the _real_ guy in charge anyway. Who do you think is Dani and Mel's boss? Me. Just duh. I'm a viking.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 16, 2006)

You could've just posted after him...or someone else could've just started a new subject earlier .
Anyway I just saw the updates.  I didn't know NN quit.  That's a disapointment bigtime, but I guess he has his reasons.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2006)

> I'm a viking.



That explains it all. 



> That's a disapointment bigtime



It signals the fall of the fucking forums is what it does.


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2006)

Did nib quit too?


----------



## vanh (Feb 16, 2006)

yup, i only knew that when i saw Chamcham's sig, then i came to Nybarius Fanclan and jeff88 said so too


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

I suspect that Nybs will return one day.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2006)

I suspect that Nybs will be Nybs.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

I suspect that JayKingler sux.


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2006)

I suspect that Gaykingler sux.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2006)

jaykingler?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 16, 2006)

I hat you JayKingler! You think you so kewl and you think you so smart! Me smarter!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 16, 2006)

> I hat you JayKingler! You think you so kewl and you think you so smart! Me smarter!


 Well, my thread "Are you the smartest on the forum?" clearly shoed that about 25% of the people on the forum are smarter than every single other person on the forum, so you may be right


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2006)

What's with the namechange, rez?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2006)

Reznor is not his real name. So he decided to put it in quotes.


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2006)

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 16, 2006)

Heheh, he tried to be funny in the namechange thread and ended up with selfpwn. One of these days I'll probably say the wrong thing and end up with some odd name too. Like Burblesnoz or something. I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 16, 2006)

XD...I love you, Burblesnoz.


----------



## martryn (Feb 16, 2006)

> Well, my thread "Are you the smartest on the forum?" clearly shoed that about 25% of the people on the forum are smarter than every single other person on the forum, so you may be right



Well, if its one thing Nybs *showed* us, its that people like KnK will lie about how smart they are.  And I'm not like KnK, so I don't lie... about  how smart I am.  

....

There are probably 40-50 members smarter than I am, but I seriously doubt if there is more than one who is active.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 16, 2006)

I guess keeping Ruri's promotion secret is enough to drive anyone nuts.  

All kidding aside, I'll say congrats to Ruri for the promotion  

And what's with the *newest-and-unknown-users-with-less-than-1,000-posts-get-modded* trend all of the sudden??  

And remember kids, no matter how hard you try, all of your wishes will not come true.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 16, 2006)

Ruri has been modded. 

Congrats!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't even know who you are Ruri, so whatever.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 16, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> And what's with the *newest-users-with-less-than-1,000-posts-get-modded* trend all of the sudden??


You'd think someone with FORUM EXPERIENCE deserves it more, huh? I mean, it's the FC section. That's easy enough to mod; so why give the job to some noob who hasn't been here long, and thus, in my mind, doesn't deserve it at all?

And, as Giro pointed out, I don't know who this "Ruri" is, either. And I know most of the prominent members. I don't get this new trend, and I think it should stop. 

RE-ADMIN ZACHO. >O (even though he "quit". CONSPIRACY.)


ps- No offense to Ruri, really. <____<


----------



## Misk (Feb 16, 2006)

I still say Mario whould be a mod.....do I need to bring the campaign poster out?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 16, 2006)

Atomisk said:
			
		

> I still say Mario should be a mod.....do I need to bring the campaign poster out?


No, because I'd only be filled with disappointing expectations.

You know the feeling that everything will work out, but then that little thing called "reality check" falls on top of you like a piano dropping 15 stories high on top of a dog?
Yep, I want to avoid that.


----------



## DEATHwisher (Feb 17, 2006)

is occa still around?


----------



## martryn (Feb 17, 2006)

> And what's with the newest-and-unknown-users-with-less-than-1,000-posts-get-modded trend all of the sudden??



Thank you.  If I hadn't met her the other day, I wouldn't have known who she was either.  And I was afraid I was the only one.  But who knows what the forum administration is thinking.  It's not like they ever post in the forums proper anymore.  Sorta annoying to have a forum staff that you don't know, and who won't post.  What gives?  We need more smods like TO (and even he's been doing less, it seems).


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

Ruri (our New FC mod) is mostly active in the FC area, hence her "seemingly" low post count.

Look underneath the underneath. 

She's incredibly sweet, talented and intellegent. Getting to know her is a blast, so hop on it!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

She's also S&G's adopted child, so if you (this goes for anyone) dare to think dirty thoughts about her and/or argue with her, S&G will send you and your mom and your rep score to oblivion.


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

I know her, grats!


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Ruri (our New FC mod) is mostly active in the FC area, hence her "seemingly" low post count.
> 
> Look underneath the underneath.
> 
> She's incredibly sweet, talented and intellegent. Getting to know her is a blast, so hop on it!


I'm mostly active in the FC area, thus my seemingly low postcount? wtfnoway!

I can name dozens upon dozens of sweet, talented and intellegent people on this board who have probably been wanting to be a mod for twice as long as her.

Oro; Huh? I don't see why anybody should get neg-repped to oblivion by a nice person (or a mean person, for that matter) for having an opinion about the decision the mod team made about the board. Because it's not like the member's opinions _shouldn't_ be valued.

Oh wait....


----------



## martryn (Feb 17, 2006)

> I'm mostly active in the FC area, thus my seemingly low postcount? wtfnoway!
> 
> I can name dozens upon dozens of sweet, talented and intellegent people on this board who have probably been wanting to be a mod for twice as long as her.
> 
> ...



I like the way you're thinking.  I think that the way you're thinking and the way I am thinking is about the same way of thinking.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Oro; Huh? I don't see why anybody should get neg-repped to oblivion by a nice person (or a mean person, for that matter) for having an opinion about the decision the mod team made about the board. Because it's not like the member's opinions _shouldn't_ be valued.
> 
> Oh wait....



_It seems you didn't catch on to my sarcasm.  _

_I'd like to add, that Cham Cham trigger should've been made a moderator of the FCs. He's a very good guy, and very capable and deserving._


----------



## martryn (Feb 17, 2006)

Everyone does indeed like, CCHT.  He is raptorous you know.  Who else can say that, other than maybe an admin, an ex-smod, and the biggest spammer on the forums?


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

mon: let's not get cynical here, shall we?

mart; I bet you have at least 10 conspiracy books published about the NF administration's plans to topple the senior members. destroying every noobs right to post and later on ,taking over the world while still making it in time for tea and to pwn a new member for the hell of it.

Send a signed copy please?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> And what's with the *newest-and-unknown-users-with-less-than-1,000-posts-get-modded* trend all of the sudden??


A) She's better than 99% of the boards. B) We need fresh blood in the mod team who hasn't been drained away and is hating NF. She's also a dedicated poster in Naruto FCs and that's where we need a mod the most out of all the FCs sections.



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> She's also S&G's adopted child, so if you (this goes for anyone) dare to think dirty thoughts about her and/or argue with her, S&G will send you and your mom and your rep score to oblivion.


Good eye! 



			
				MonMon said:
			
		

> I can name dozens upon dozens of sweet, talented and intellegent people on this board who have probably been wanting to be a mod for twice as long as her.


I can't - the fact that Ruri is mod shows that she is far more special than any of us.  In fact I wasn't that much in support for her modship - she is to good for this forum to have to deal with assholes like Reznor - but the team approved. =/ 
[/personal bias]


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> mon: let's not get cynical here, shall we?


Sorry, it's just a bit offensive.



			
				Saggy said:
			
		

> A) She's better than 99% of the boards. B) We need fresh blood in the mod team who hasn't been drained away and is hating NF. She's also a dedicated poster in Naruto FCs and that's where we need a mod the most out of all the FCs sections.


A) Don't know her, so I really can't say about that.
B) There's a reason why people are starting to hate NF. Well, I have a reason atleast. Hopefully this afternoon I'll want to quit less than I do right now.



> I can't - the fact that Ruri is mod shows that she is far more special than any of us. In fact I wasn't that much in support for her modship - she is to good for this forum to have to deal with assholes like Reznor - but the team approved. =/
> [/personal bias]


I could make a list...?

And personally, I don't think anybody's ever "too good" for anything. And if you're "too good" to be a mod... wtf? How "good" are you?


Okies, I need to get ready for school. I'm going to miss the bus or something. XD


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> wtf? How "good" are you?



S&G is good enough to be feared by Itachi.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

> A) She's better than 99% of the boards


Is not

Why haf i not b33n modz0rxed I hasz0rxed waitz0rxed forz0rx sorx long ..zorx ;_;


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's just a bit offensive.



You shouldnt be taking it personally.



> A) Don't know her, so I really can't say about that.
> B) There's a reason why people are starting to hate NF. Well, I have a reason atleast. Hopefully this afternoon I'll want to quit less than I do right now.



A) So just because you dont know her means she' no good? I bet you and a good number of forum goers dont know Axass well either, but he still does a fantastic job as an smod. The best mod work goes unnoticed, and the fact said mod doesnt post alot =/= dedication to their job.
B) So let me get this straight: you are connecting us for modding capabile indivuals who portryaed excellent character and constant activity in their areas with people hating NF?

Yep, makes sense I guess.



> I could make a list...?
> 
> And personally, I don't think anybody's ever "too good" for anything. And if you're "too good" to be a mod... wtf? How "good" are you?



You missed the satiree in Jos' post monny. 

Have a good day at school =]

I would now like everyone to drop their "why is Ruri a mod" agenda. This is her fist day and having such attacks at her person are uncalled for. So chill down.

And no this is not favourtism, this is basic decency 101. Dont attack a person   you dont even know, and dont judge a book (poster) by his cover (posts).

EDIT: Toilet, Worry not! We are currently considering you for the postion of landfill mod! =D!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> S&G is good enough to be feared by Itachi.


^_^

I'm the best - deal with it. 

In short, this is not open for discussion. We the STAFF elect new mods, you either deal with it or you don't.

If a mods is abusive or inactive they may get demodded - they do not get demodded because some people on the boards "don't know them".

I myself would be careful in how you adress this issue. I have no problem abusing my mod privlidges or even getting demodded if it's in the intrest of Ruri. Her well-being on these boards is as high on my list of priorities as my modding and I do not like this open/hidden hostility towards her modship. Being modded sucks in the beginning and you feel insecure like hell about everything, I myself would not like to have seen this kind of reactions on my first day. So shape the fuck up!

Complain through PM if you really really must! This is the FLT, here you suck up to new mods by giving well-wishes. I will not have you people make Ruri feel like shit, especially on her first day as mod, maybe you should wait and see what kind of job she does before dissing her.

Am I clear?

Oh and Toilet sux and is 99% worse than anyone on these boards. I'm in the 1% tho. ;__;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

> I myself would be careful in how you adress this issue. I have no problem abusing my mod privlidges or even getting demodded if it's in the intrest of Ruri


Watcha gonna do, edit her posts? YOU CRUEL PERSON!

You're atleast the worst of the worst, I have to settle with second place.. 

And moe! Every mod is mod of the konoha landfill. I haf to be supreme landfill admin to make it count.


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

I would like to take this moment to point out that Jos is a fat emo.

That is all.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> She's also S&G's adopted child, so if you (this goes for anyone) dare to think dirty thoughts about her and/or argue with her, S&G will send you and your mom and your rep score to oblivion.



____________________________________


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Watcha gonna do, edit her posts? YOU CRUEL PERSON!
> 
> You're atleast the worst of the worst, I have to settle with second place..


I planned to actually ban you and set an example! 



			
				Whore! said:
			
		

> I would like to take this moment to point out that Jos is a fat emo.


You're gay and stop spreading mean rumours about me! I hat you!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

*waves terrible towel*


----------



## mow (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> *waves terrible towel*



Planning to kill us all with the stench? CHEMICAL WARFARE! 
*retaliates by using fat jos as his shield*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Planning to kill us all with the stench? CHEMICAL WARFARE!



_Why do you think all the birds left then? _


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *retaliates by using fat jos as his shield*


You're an asshole!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

_Haha .. that is fucking awesome!  _


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Everyone does indeed like, CCHT.  He is raptorous you know.  Who else can say that, other than maybe an admin, an ex-smod, and the biggest spammer on the forums?


And that equals my way of thinking.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

> I planned to actually ban you and set an example!


You don't have the stones to ban me even if you could 

You are my sunshine
My only sunshine
You make me happyyy~
Because you're fat.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not FAT - I'm just big-boned!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats, Ruri! 

Sorry that I don't know you.  So many random users becoming awesome mods though. ^_^


----------



## Chi (Feb 17, 2006)

Being a mod isn't about your popularity, or post count. If she'll be a good mod it doesn't matter at all..

Sadly, I don't know who this *Ruri* person is, but congratz anyway 

Do your best


----------



## FrouFrou (Feb 17, 2006)

i don?t know ruri either, but i?ve seen a lot of her posts and she seems to be everything that moe mentioned about her ...
ahh whatever, what i want to say is ...

congrats ruri


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

The thing about appointing Moderators is that it's not about a waiting list. Sure, if there's two very similar candidates, that'll come into it. Moreso than anything else is just the consideration of how they'll do with the position. So if they're enthusiastic to the assigned Forum, recognise how the rules work and generally likeable, then that's more or less it. Anyway, reading too much into it isn't worthwhile, moderation just isn't the natural evolution for every member. If you're here to wait on that, you'll just look disinterested in your posts and spending time here won't be worthwhile to you.

I think what I'm really getting at, is that none of you are likeable! And to generalise, the Staff are mostly dopes anyway. The Staff Lounge is almost certainly the most manic-depressive Forum here, when they're awake =o

Edit: This dump adds to your post count?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Edit: This dump adds to your post count?



_It does, and would you please hatch this fucking egg already. I'm macrophobic. _


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 17, 2006)

Shroomsboob said:
			
		

> The thing about appointing Moderators is that it's not about a waiting list. Sure, if there's two very similar candidates, that'll come into it. Moreso than anything else is just the consideration of how they'll do with the position. So if they're enthusiastic to the assigned Forum, recognise how the rules work and generally likeable, then that's more or less it. Anyway, reading too much into it isn't worthwhile, moderation just isn't the natural evolution for every member. If you're here to wait on that, you'll just look disinterested in your posts and spending time here won't be worthwhile to you.



Excellent post; I like you! *mods*



			
				Shroomsboob said:
			
		

> I think what I'm really getting at, is that none of you are likeable! And to generalise, the Staff are mostly dopes anyway. The Staff Lounge is almost certainly the most manic-depressive Forum here, when they're awake =o



Indeed. Disregarding the nude photos section, it's pretty much a crapshoot for emotional chaos and PMS*.

*females and saggie only


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to come out of one of those eggs! *starts harassing Shroom about it*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I want to come out of one of those eggs! *starts harassing Shroom about it*



_That's not doable, 'cause you lack hatred._


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I want to come out of one of those eggs! *starts harassing Shroom about it*



You couldn't fit in one of those eggs to begin with.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _That's not doable, 'cause you lack hatred._


*neg reps* 



> You couldn't fit in one of those eggs to begin with.


I can - if I really try! That's my way of the Ninja!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Excellent post; I like you! *mods*



Imagine the commotion if I got modded. "HE'S ONLY GOT 300 POSTS! GRRAARGHH!" *foaming*



			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> Indeed. Disregarding the nude photos section, it's pretty much a crapshoot for emotional chaos and PMS*.
> 
> *females and saggie only



I just read 'nude photos' and 'saggie/saggy' from that.



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _It does, and would you please hatch this fucking egg already. I'm macrophobic. _



I'm no expert, but I think your egg will hatch in the next couple of days.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

> I just read 'nude photos' and 'saggie/saggy' from that.


Everyone that reads kk's posts usually skip every other word. To prevent the gay from burning their eyes.


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

What gay stuff? *feels something in my eye*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to Ruri, good for her!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

*yaoi radar bleeps* Did someone say gay? 

And wow, you guys notice fast o__O;; Anyway yes - *Ruri* is the new Fanclubs mod. Congratulations, and may the flames of (non-retarded) fandom burn higher w/ your inception!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *yaoi radar bleeps* Did someone say gay?
> 
> And wow, you guys notice fast o__O;; Anyway yes - *Ruri* is the new Fanclubs mod. Congratulations, and may the flames of (non-retarded) fandom burn higher w/ your inception!



_Everyone was wondering Mel, why Ruri? So many very good members/candidates, that include but are not limited to, Chamcham Trigger, Amaethon, martryn and many others. Veteran members who have been around since forever. Can you tell everyone why Ruri was chosen and not the aforementioned members? Or is it a totalitarian regime like everyone says it is?_


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

XDDDDD. I'd make an awful awful mod. Besides, that's a step down for me. I'm the guy calling all of the shots already. 

I didn't say for Ruri to get modded though. Mel, explain, or I'll deadmin you.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes giro, you're in reality the narutoforums pillar of support. What would we do without you. ;_;


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

You have those powers?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Yes giro, you're in reality the narutoforums pillar of support. What would we do without you. ;_;



You'd all die without me. ;_;



> You have those powers?



Duh! I'm a Viking.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Dude, I'm a Viking too. 

I aint got shit. Except these nifty light sabers 

..:>


Enough of nf, beer now.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

I should totally have my ninja rank changed to Terror of the Sea. XD

And, have fun. Just don't get too drunk.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

> And, have fun. Just don't get too drunk.


Dude, I'm like a human toilet, alchohole barely affects me.

It's like it goes right through me.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm like a human toilet, alchohole barely affects me.
> 
> It's like it goes right through me.



Woah. You're a Viking and a toilet. You must've gotten a double major to do all that! I might even wager that you got a phD.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a can of air freshener if thats what you mean. 

#Q"¤


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I have a can of air freshener if thats what you mean.
> 
> #Q"?



Indeed!

And what about one of those spikey helmet things? :amazed


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are for posers!!!

I drink from my viking helmet made out of gold. Then I sacrifice a virgin (reznor) to odin.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Those are for posers!!!
> 
> I drink from my viking helmet made out of gold. Then I sacrifice a virgin (reznor) to odin.



Thor might get jealous though.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought kk was dating him?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

No, Jack's dating Bill Nye the Science Guy. He broke up with Thor a month ago! :amazed


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 17, 2006)

Since this conversation is heading against something I really don't like talking about. 

Fish​

I will be heading out, bye. *destroys giro with a headbutt*


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, this IS breaking news! 

I was the first thing to hatch from one of Shroomy's eggs!!!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Shroom made eggs?  I want one!


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> *yaoi radar bleeps* Did someone say gay?
> 
> And wow, you guys notice fast o__O;; Anyway yes - *Ruri* is the new Fanclubs mod. Congratulations, and may the flames of (non-retarded) fandom burn higher w/ your inception!


Where can i get one of those?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

Jkingler egg --FUCK YEAH!


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> _Everyone was wondering Mel, why Ruri? So many very good members/candidates, that include but are not limited to, Chamcham Trigger, Amaethon, martryn and many others. Veteran members who have been around since forever. Can you tell everyone why Ruri was chosen and not the aforementioned members? Or is it a totalitarian regime like everyone says it is?_


Basically, a few names are nominated, and the one who gets the most number of ayes and no objections gets the spot. Ruri turned out to be that person.


			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Mel, explain, or I'll deadmin you.


There, dammit!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 17, 2006)

If I recall didn't Ruri, take positiion as mod when Kakashi Fangirl/Lacus was out?  

Yaoi Radar?  *smashes it*

Byakuya radar?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> There, dammit!



Alright. I'll let you off the hook this time. But don't jump to these decisions without my authorisation first next time.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Basically, a few names are nominated, and the one who gets the most number of ayes and no objections gets the spot. Ruri turned out to be that person.


So, Mel, in a nutshell...
If one person who gets nominated and gets JUST ONE abstention (as in 10 ayes and ONE nay), their moderating chances go kaput??

It's like college football, one loss, and your chances for a championship are gone.

Votes MUST be perfect then?? Damn, I thought choosing the next president of Haiti was tough


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> So, Mel, in a nutshell...
> If one person who gets nominated and gets JUST ONE abstention (as in 10 ayes and ONE nay), their moderating chances go kaput??
> 
> It's like college football, one loss, and your chances for a championship are gone.
> ...



Yes...I swear, they explain this to us every day.  

What's the big deal anyway? I can name a million ways that being a member > being a mod.


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Basically, a few names are nominated, and the one who gets the most number of ayes and no objections gets the spot.


I know i've never been nominated cause the FLT mod owns all!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL, I'd tell you to name one right now, Mattie, but right now, I'm ecstatic.... I got an A+ on part I of my Journalism Report


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> LOL, I'd tell you to name one right now, Mattie, but right now, I'm ecstatic.... I got an A+ on part I of my Journalism Report


Hurray for you!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

Part II will be the US vs Sweden Men's Hockey game.

And Part III and IV will be the medal round and the Gold Medal game


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2006)

You do know that i live in Sweden?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> LOL, I'd tell you to name one right now, Mattie, but right now, I'm ecstatic.... I got an A+ on part I of my Journalism Report



You make it sound like there are none. Wrong, wrong, wrong. 



> I know i've never been nominated cause the FLT mod owns all!



How would you know that you haven't?


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

Firstly; I know the discussion is closed, so I'm not going to reply to anybody's posts.

Secondly; You may think I said those things in spite because I want to be a mod. But I don't want to be a mod. I'm not fit to be a mod. I'm too busy, I only stay in the member fc section, I'd probably totally disregard the rules.

So I argued my point not for personal gain. I'd thought I'd just let you all know that.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

Go Sweden!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Secondly; You may think I said those things in spite because I want to be a mod. But I don't want to be a mod. I'm not fit to be a mod. I'm too busy, I only stay in the member fc section, I'd probably totally disregard the rules.
> 
> So I argued my point not for personal gain. I'd thought I'd just let you all know that.



Even if you wanted to be a mod and felt that you are more deserving, and voiced out posted your thoughts and frustrations, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

You had to ride the Sweden bandwagon, Yoshi, cause England (or the UK for that matter) has no hockey team??
Hell, I ride the US and Canada bandwagon, since us Chileans haven't even heard of ice hockey.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm routing for Canada first, as they will be the country I want to move to.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Latest addition to the cause!

*Moridin* has been promoted as the new  *Bleach Avenue* Mod.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Latest addition to the cause!
> 
> *Moridin* has been promoted as the new  *Bleach Avenue* Mod.


NOT ANOTHER FRIGGING UNKNOWN!!!!  

....KIDDING!!!! 

I've seen Moridin's posts, and what a great help. A well deserved choice.  

BTW, Joko, speaking of sports, I believe the Croatian nat'l soccer team has got the coolest looking jersey color scheme around. Red and white checkers FTW  

BTW, I got a feeling I've been abstent many a times. LOL  ^ ^


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, just like the flag symbol Mario - but I'm not into sports. >.>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, Joko.....  
BTW, here's the new Nike Croatia Jersey for the Germany '06 World Cup


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like their old. But I really liked the blue one they had. I think it was in the last world cup. That one was stylish as fuck!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 17, 2006)

congrats Sarah with becomming a mod


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 17, 2006)

These name changes just keep getting stranger.....

Erm, anyway. Wow, more new modlies! It's getting hard to keep track of who's staff and who's not anymore. 

edit: AAHH!!! *thud* I just *had* to open my big mouth about the name changes....


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 17, 2006)

friend = Redeemer said:
			
		

> Looks like their old. But I really liked the blue one they had. I think it was in the last world cup. That one was stylish as fuck!


Actually, that's their newer threads for the '06-'07 years, the difference is that the back of the jersey is completely white. An excuse for FIFA to let them display their numbers with ease.

And if you're talking about the blue uniforms, that's their away change.

I like the away unis more, though, but they might change the color scheme to all-yellow, or all-red.

I guess you were bitten by the "name-change bug" too.  "laugh


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2006)

> If one person who gets nominated and gets JUST ONE abstention (as in 10 ayes and ONE nay), their moderating chances go kaput??


 Yep. 



> edit: AAHH!!! *thud* I just had to open my big mouth about the name changes....


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Firstly; I know the discussion is closed, so I'm not going to reply to anybody's posts.



Eh, well I didn't think the discussion was forbidden. It's interesting hearing posters voice their minds about this sort of stuff. Since this shouldn't be a spam thread (supposedly), it seems much more worthwhile than the other things this thread moves into.

My job's done now that jkingler(?)'s happy.


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Eh, well I didn't think the discussion was forbidden. It's interesting hearing posters voice their minds about this sort of stuff. Since this shouldn't be a spam thread (supposedly), it seems much more worthwhile than the other things this thread moves into.


It's not that it's forbidden, it's just that it's really really unfair to Ruri if she ever finds the posts. She might get EMOOMGCUTSELF.

....But much less humorous!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 17, 2006)

On a side note... I keep seeing these NF eggs, and I'm curious. What thread are they found in?

(after seeing half the internet bitten by the 'egg' bug, I find it ironicly silly that we have our own, and I am compelled to find one.... after saying I'd never put an egg in my sig.)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> It's not that it's forbidden, it's just that it's really really unfair to Ruri if she ever finds the posts. She might get EMOOMGCUTSELF.
> 
> ....But much less humorous!



Hmm, well I'm hoping she won't take any of the comments personally. "I don't know who she is, but she's not as good as other potential mods" is essentially a contridiction anyway, so it's unlikely she would.



			
				Burblesnoz said:
			
		

> On a side note... I keep seeing these NF eggs, and I'm curious. What thread are they found in?
> 
> (after seeing half the internet bitten by the 'egg' bug, I find it ironicly silly that we have our own, and I am compelled to find one.... after saying I'd never put an egg in my sig.)



Link removed

With my signature in that post there's all of the ten current eggs. Just nick whichever one (or more) takes your fancy.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hm, omlette time.... 

Dammit, this name change has messed me up. I forgot about it when I made an av/sig request and look what it got me!! XD
(I'm wearing it anyway.)


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

I like Moridin. Didn't he make Judge Mike's original FC?  Judge Mike!!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 17, 2006)

At least I know who Moridin *is*. I know I've been absent a lot lately, but sometimes I feel I don't know *anyone* anymore....


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me. XD [/Mostwhoreypostever.]


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel like everyone hates me. XD [/Mostwhoreypostever.]


I H8 U.omgiloveyou<3​


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 17, 2006)

/clap

>_>;;

/taunt

>O

..

....

.....

/train


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I H8 U.omgiloveyou<3​



You know, evil people try to get sympathy from others. I wonder if I'm evil.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG, SEANSTENBERGENSTEINLECHHEIMER'S SECOND EGG HATHCHED! You caught toilet!


----------



## ninamori (Feb 17, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You know, evil people try to get sympathy from others. I wonder if I'm evil.


Srsly? I had no idea.... O:

You're not evil, though. >O


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> Srsly? I had no idea.... O:
> 
> You're not evil, though. >O



I hope you're right Mon. XD I wish I could see my soul. It would help me know alot more about myself.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually I support Moridin's modship. He puts in a lot of work around the Soul Society area and knows bleach really well.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't see any Toylet egg. Where is it, Mattie?!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I don't see any Toylet egg. Where is it, Mattie?!



In Shroomy's sig!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Toilet, you're drunk.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Mmm...I think you need a vacation. From now on, I'll still post in both thread, but you'll only be posting in one. Night. Good luck with your hang over! Nutty you! *Bans*


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 17, 2006)

Vacations are over-rated. So expensive, and you hardly get the rest you're supposed to....

>.>


----------



## Procyon (Feb 17, 2006)

Huh? Where did Burblesnoz go? I thought I banned you.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 18, 2006)

Eh, Burble and I traded places apparently. ^_^


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 18, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Eh, Burble and I traded places apparently. ^_^



**Ronin* chases after skmt with a devilish grin.


----------



## Aman (Feb 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How would you know that you haven't?


FLT instinct.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't listen to ronin people. He's trying to take over NF with irc roleplay!


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 18, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Don't listen to ronin people. He's trying to take over NF with irc roleplay!


----------



## Aman (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ho noes!!!! /me scampers off to find her SporkSabre!!!

Hm, that does remind me I haven't been on irc in a while....


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Ho noes!!!! /me scampers off to find her SporkSabre!!!
> 
> Hm, that does remind me I haven't been on irc in a while....



Me either.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 18, 2006)

My Irc doesn't work.  It hates me .  It randomly lets me on and off at it's mercy :S.


----------



## Chi (Feb 18, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> My Irc doesn't work. It hates me . It randomly lets me on and off at it's mercy :S.


 
OMG. I say it's possesed.

But really. Doesn't it writes something llike "Software caused connection abort" (if you are using mIRC)? 
I have problems like that with my mIRC. It often happens when I download something using all my bandwidth..


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

IRC kills threads.  I hate IRC.  It's sooo spammy!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> IRC kills threads.  I hate IRC.  It's sooo spammy!



Martryn kills threads. I hate Martryn. He's sooo spammy!


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> Martryn kills threads. I hate Martryn. He's sooo spammy!



It's true.  None of the threads I make last very long.  No one wants to post in them.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> It's true.  None of the threads I make last very long.  No one wants to post in them.



It's actually because no one's cool enough for you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 18, 2006)

I love your threads marty.


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> It's actually because no one's cool enough for you.



Yeah, I know. 



> I love your threads marty.



You never post in them...


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

Marty, what happened to your FC anyway?


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> Marty, what happened to your FC anyway?



It's still there.

[Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.19.[19191919].avi


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> It's still there.
> 
> [Doremi-OTOME].Mai-Otome.19.[19191919].avi



Good. You're my favorite member this week.

My story for this week: On thursday, as I was walking down to jazz through the stupidly long corridor to the band room for jazz, the janitor was fiddling with the ceiling tiles, and asbestos fell all over the floor as I walked by.  Yey lung cancer!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You never post in them...


Because the genius scares me and I have a hard time to comment on such brilliance. Especially the latest about seducing a NF girl.


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> and asbestos fell all over the floor as I walked by.



It wasn't asbestos.  That's against so many laws and what have you.  Plus, I doubt the janitor is certified to work near it.  



> Because the genius scares me and I have a hard time to comment on such brilliance. Especially the latest about seducing a NF girl.



You should at least vote for one.  My project is failing because of lack of continuity.  Maybe I should make a new thread with a poll...


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> It wasn't asbestos.  That's against so many laws and what have you.  Plus, I doubt the janitor is certified to work near it.



XD. You don't know how old my school building is. You'd be surprised. Plus, if it wasn't asbestos, he'd have no reason for wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, etc.


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> XD. You don't know how old my school building is. You'd be surprised. Plus, if it wasn't asbestos, he'd have no reason for wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, etc.



Yeah he would.  Normal insulation is irritating to the skin and can still cause damage to your lungs if you inhale too much of it.  Plus, if it gets in your eyes, they'll burn too.  It's just not cancer causing.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Yeah he would.  Normal insulation is irritating to the skin and can still cause damage to your lungs if you inhale too much of it.  Plus, if it gets in your eyes, they'll burn too.  It's just not cancer causing.



Mart. Whatever. We have asbestos in the ceilings. It's like, true. XD I've even eavesdropped on teachers talking about it. They try to keep it a secret. @_@


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> Mart. Whatever. We have asbestos in the ceilings. It's like, true. XD I've even eavesdropped on teachers talking about it. They try to keep it a secret.



You lie!  I do this for a living!  I've had training in asbestos!  And high school teachers are pretty ignorant too!  Especially the women!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> You lie!  I do this for a living!  I've had training in asbestos!  And high school teachers are pretty ignorant too!  Especially the women!



Tell me about it. But I know it's asbestos. XD


----------



## martryn (Feb 18, 2006)

> Tell me about it. But I know it's asbestos. XD



Guess you're going to die then.  Sorry to break the news to me.  The cancer will get you in about three hours.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 18, 2006)

Good wingspan on the asbestos. Jumbo bird. I always wonder why more people don't eat sea birds, then I remember what they eat.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2006)

Skimit, you are nuts. I love that about you!

*eats an albatross asbestos*


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 18, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Guess you're going to die then.  Sorry to break the news to me.  The cancer will get you in about three hours.



It takes about 30 years for asbestoses to get you =\


----------



## jkingler (Feb 18, 2006)

Damn, Ronin--you've exposed Marty's lies! It's a good thing you did, since I think we all would have fallen for it otherwise.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 19, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Damn, Ronin--you've exposed Marty's lies! It's a good thing you did, since I think we all would have fallen for it otherwise.



Fuck up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

> Fuck up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Which one?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 19, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Which one?



You, you twat.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm to fuck myself up, then? How should I proceed? I require further instructions, oh pithy one.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 19, 2006)

Down the block, not across the street.

And yes, I am as blunt as a baseball bat. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2006)

Take your arguments to PM.


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you, KK.  You're my hero.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

Who was arguing? I was just getting better acquainted with Ronin.


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know Ronin that well either.  We should all get to know him.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, fuck you to martryn.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

> Yes, fuck you to martryn.


You should put that in a card. It is very sweet.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2006)

There, you got to know Ronin. Cheers.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

You mean I have to stop, now? But I enjoy our exchange. He's so cuddly!


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 19, 2006)

Wike a teddy bear?


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2006)

> Yes, fuck you to martryn.



I miss NN.  He was cuter when he said stuff like that to me.


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

DOWN WITH RONIN! 

NN please come back as my underling.


----------



## Dragonzair (Feb 19, 2006)

I know I'm late but, congrats to Moridin!!!


----------



## Dommy (Feb 19, 2006)

Congrats to the new appointed mods!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 19, 2006)

spike/shunsui/naota/NN is not admin anymore? [/gasp]

anyway, congrats to the new mods. ^_^


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

You figured that out now?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Dragonzair said:
			
		

> I know I'm late but, congrats to Moridin!!!



Oh em gee. It's Dizzy!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 19, 2006)

*ANNOUNCMENT!*

*Wave*, *StoneWalker* and *Mecha-Kisame* have been moved to the Advisors usergroup due to inactivity and because we hate them.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

Shock horror! Will we be seeing replacements?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 19, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Shock horror! Will we be seeing replacements?


Probably not, since all those sections minus The Mall are under some control by SMods and such.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

I suppose that will make NF more streamlined and efficient then?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 19, 2006)

We hope so. We'll probably wait and see, if there are needed replacements in those sections, they will be appointed.


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 19, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> We hope so. We'll probably wait and see, if there are needed replacements in those sections, they will be appointed.



*randomly gropes sag*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 19, 2006)

*joins in*

Gang grope!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 19, 2006)

*blush*


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to help moderate the Konoha mall (except the music department) and the Off-topic bar and lounge.


----------



## Chi (Feb 19, 2006)

A lot of changes happened lately..

For some reason I thought that only smods bome advisors after leaving


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *ANNOUNCMENT!*
> 
> *Wave*, *StoneWalker* and *Mecha-Kisame* have been moved to the Advisors usergroup due to inactivity and because we hate them.


Kinda understandable... Final Ultima is still a mod for some reason though.





			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I would like to help moderate the Konoha mall (except the music department) and the Off-topic bar and lounge.


Wouldn't be surprised if that happened.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I would like to help moderate the Konoha mall (except the music department) and the Off-topic bar and lounge.



At least you don't beat around the bush.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 19, 2006)

Spectrum, Final Ultima and MechaTC have also been reassigned to Advisorship due to lack of activity.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 19, 2006)

Man, all this lack of activity. 

(at least I'm not the only one....)


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Spectrum, Final Ultima and MechaTC have also been reassigned to Advisorship due to lack of activity.


About time FU quit. Too bad about spectrum though! 

EDIT: Does this mean my dream avanue position is empty?


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2006)

Ha ha!  I knew bitching about it enough would net some results.  No need for an inactive mod staff, right?


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, about time this happened.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> EDIT: Does this mean my dream avanue position is empty?


Nope!


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I would like to help moderate the Konoha mall (except the music department) and the Off-topic bar and lounge.



No.



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> EDIT: Does this mean my dream avanue position is empty?



No.

But thanks for all the fish.


----------



## whitefang01 (Feb 19, 2006)

*hey*

hey are u upsest with sasake


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 19, 2006)

whitefang01 said:
			
		

> hey are u upsest with sasake



Wrong number.


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2006)

> hey are u upsest with sasake



I, for one, am.


----------



## Blue (Feb 19, 2006)

whitefang01 said:
			
		

> hey are u upsest with sasake


Whoever you are, it's not funny anymore, go away.


----------



## martryn (Feb 19, 2006)

And that, whitefang01, is what we call an ogre.  She's mean, but she's also pretty slow thinking, so you can outsmart her and run for safer places most of the time.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 19, 2006)

Or stick something long and pointy up her nose while bareback riding......


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Nope!


That would be a step down for me anyways.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> That would be a step down for me anyways.



Sour grapes.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2006)

_Everyone_ on this page has been modded. Congrats. Except Orochimaru, Aman, martryn, skmt999, and whitefang01


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2006)

You have been moved down to the Advisor group by me, the great FLT  mod. Congrats.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Kinda understandable... Final Ultima is still a mod for some reason though.
> Wouldn't be surprised if that happened.


Me neither, Aman.


			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> Everyone on this page has been modded. Congrats. Except Orochimaru, Aman, martryn, skmt999, and whitefang01


Don't tell me I got Sports Bar modship 

*pinches himself*
What am I, an idiot?    ^^


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Spectrum, Final Ultima and MechaTC have also been reassigned to Advisorship due to lack of activity.



Has Julie said anything in HR lately? Is she okay??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't seen Julie-san around. Funny, she lives in the next state (New Jersey), and even I haven't heard from her.  I miss her


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Julie is my favorite.

Julie, come home!  *Makes into an animated feature film*


----------



## jkingler (Feb 19, 2006)

Speccy is cool. I, too, miss her. She is my Incubus buddy.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 19, 2006)

I've met spectrum like 4 times or less.  Seemed like a really cool person......ummm yeah that's about it .


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I've met spectrum like 4 times or less.  Seemed like a really cool person......ummm yeah that's about it .



She is more than just cool. She's like everything cool. There used to be a description of Julie in Double 'N's profile; the most awesome awesome that ever awesomed.


----------



## Blue (Feb 19, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Has Julie said anything in HR lately? Is she okay??


I imagine she's okay, as she was online some two weeks ago. Her "last post" is accurate, tho. x_x


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 19, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> She is more than just cool. She's like everything cool. There used to be a description of Julie in Double 'N's profile; the most awesome awesome that ever awesomed.


oh...ok then 


			
				obviously misinformed trigger said:
			
		

> I've met spectrum like 4 times or less. Seemed like a really *everything* cool person......ummm yeah that's about it .


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> I imagine she's okay, as she was online some two weeks ago. Her "last post" is accurate, tho. x_x



Dani, mebbe you can edit Mel's post. She posted the wrong link to Julie's profile! *Spec Stalker* ignore function. 

Anyway, it consoles me to know that she's alive.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 19, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Dani, mebbe you can edit Mel's post. She posted the wrong link to Julie's profile! *Spec Stalker* ignore function.
> 
> Anyway, it consoles me to know that she's alive.


She's alive, all right. Makes me wonder if she can survive to live in New Jersey [/obviousNewYorkerjoke]


----------



## Procyon (Feb 19, 2006)

To a mod or advisor or admin, or whoever: If you see Julie in HR, make sure you tell her I say hi, and I'm thinking of her.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 19, 2006)

Likewise.
Tell her that NJ girls still rule over NY girls.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, so many changes in the forum lately. 

Is NF going through a major blood transfusion now?


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, this place did indeed get a fairly large Staff overhaul. Well, congrats to the new batch, hope you guys (generalization) do a great job.


----------



## Aman (Feb 20, 2006)

NF is so laggy right now...


Speccy for admin!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 20, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Speccy for admin!



Indeed! And Marty and Chammy for mod.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 20, 2006)

You forgot to nominate yourself, Mattie.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 20, 2006)

> You forgot to nominate yourself, Mattie.


 No, he remembered to NOT nominate himself.


----------



## Shunsui (Feb 20, 2006)

Matt. I've never had Jules in my profile, and I've never called anyone "the awesomest awesome that ever awesomed" aside from Mon.

I dunno what you're talking about. o_O


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 20, 2006)

Marty for mod! Speccy for admin! Chau for gfx mod!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 20, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Matt. I've never had Jules in my profile, and I've never called anyone "the awesomest awesome that ever awesomed" aside from Mon.
> 
> I dunno what you're talking about. o_O



Zach, I know. That's what I was talking about. You had that in your profile, and I said that it's true about Julie, not that it was you who said it was true about Julie.


----------



## martryn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, does this mean the forum is running properly again?  No one is here, but it seems as if I can navigate easily and there isn't any lag.  Or is that the case because no one is here?


----------



## Aman (Feb 24, 2006)

Finally, the real FLT!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing like spamming away in the real deal.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 24, 2006)

Amen, brother!!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 24, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Amen, brother!!


Aman brother?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 24, 2006)

Damnit. I thought the database was wiped out. I wanted to register again


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 24, 2006)

I would delete you if I could Toilet so that you could re-register, but sadly I lack the means.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm backing you up for admin position, but sadly I'm the only one


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 24, 2006)

Sad but true.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm backing you up for admin position, but sadly I'm the only one



Mel and I disagree.  [/fangirls]


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll join your campaign Toilet man....oh and does anyone know when we'll be able to upload avatars again?  Just a humble inquiry, not a request.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'll shift my support behind any man that picks on the needy. Except Kaga-ator, who I'm throwing a thong-wearing oil wrestling challenge on the top of a sky scraper to.
> 
> Let's do this thang Jimmy (that's your real name now because I don't know your actual real name KK).



Remember, pink is my favorite color. Don't besmirch my name.  It's Jack, but Jimmy works. :spaz


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll shift my support behind any man that picks on the needy. Except Kaga-ator, who I'm throwing a thong-wearing oil wrestling challenge on the top of a sky scraper to.

Let's do this thang Jimmy (that's your real name now because I don't know your actual real name KK).


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Remember, pink is my favorite color. Don't besmirch my name.  It's Jack, but Jimmy works. :spaz



Awesome, I know someone else called Jack and he's pretty great. Maybe it's a theme with that name.

Also the posts being out of order is a vBulletin thing where it reads the time from the server incorrectly (or the time of the server's wrong). According to vBulletin at least, the same thing happened on a Forum I frequented on Gamespy's dynamic servers every now and again.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 24, 2006)

I couldn't be more happy that everything is back to normal. <33


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 24, 2006)

..Did _they_ hear me? >.>


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gah. That was the most not-fun I've had in a while. I had to resort to posting at the AC forums.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 24, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Gah. That was the most not-fun I've had in a while. I had to resort to posting at the AC forums.


You and me both, skmtie.
And I see you got your name back


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

Anyone here? 

Lucky they didn't delete the smileys this time, at least i think they didn't.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Anyone here?
> 
> Lucky they didn't delete the smileys this time, at least i think they didn't.


You post is evidence of that.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 25, 2006)

Guess overall i didn't miss alot.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 25, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> You post is evidence of that.


I love it when you "act" smart. <3


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

And he doesn't even act good.


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

Why are there only 8 smods?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 25, 2006)

Because we stopped with bullshit like 9 Smods. Now we chose them when we need them and how many we need. 

Plus obviously I'm the top candidate for Smodship (sad but true) and giving me more power is a bad idea. We all agree on this.


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 25, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> Guess overall i didn't miss alot.



It's a shame because they were discussing your potential modship a while back, but settled on the opinion that you weren't active enough.


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

That can't possibly be true!


----------



## Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Because we stopped with bullshit like 9 Smods. Now we chose them when we need them and how many we need.


 
But with 8 of them they aren't really "Akatsuki" anymore 

And it wasn't "bullshit", it was fun..

I just lost all hope in humanity


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 25, 2006)

Well we cannot let Naruto Akatsuki rule the forums. Now Smod promotion is ruled by need, if we need 10 or 11 Smods in the future it would be retarded to compromise the forums well-being for something to match Narutoverse.

Like atm there is no need for another Smod, since the current ones are doing great.


----------



## Chi (Feb 25, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> it would be retarded to compromise the forums well-being for something to match Narutoverse.


 
No.. It wouldn't be retarded 
In fact.. If someone from Akatsuki would die in the manga, you would need to kill 1 smod just to match the original story. Of course it wouldn't be nessecary to copy the method of killing.. I think you could come up with something more creative and interesting than rasengan in the chest  

And now the whole system is just "normal"


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

> I love it when you "act" smart. <3


 You mean:
I love it when you act "smart" <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

How about..:
I "love" it when you "act 'smart'" <3

Scratch it, too many quotes


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe quotation the "I" so as to make us question the source of the love.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 25, 2006)

I "love" it when the conversation gets all convoluted.

we figure out who the delinquents at fault this time were?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 25, 2006)

> we figure out who the delinquents at fault this time were?


 We will do no such thing


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lazy bums. :


----------



## Procyon (Feb 25, 2006)

Guys...I'm troubled...I feel slightly bored with NF. o_0

Creepy.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 25, 2006)

Slightly  

The only reason I'm here is because of the music bunch, and the occasional love from people I like. 

It used to be more fun before /standard comment 2k.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Slightly
> 
> The only reason I'm here is because of the music bunch, and the *occasional* love from people I like.
> 
> It used to be more fun before /standard comment 2k.


Emphasis on the bolded part. 
All kidding aside, the forums have lost that _je n? sais quoi_ factor and it ain't as fun as it used to be.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 25, 2006)

I blame naru


----------



## Procyon (Feb 25, 2006)

Meh. It's still the same place. I have no reason to like it less, and I don't. But I am a little bored none the less. It's probably just because of all that excitement from running my own forum.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I blame naru


I agree with you.
I too blame that ungrateful bastard!! 

His emoness is getting the best of.....HOLY HELL, WAIT A SECOND!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2006)

> Guys...I'm troubled...I feel slightly bored with NF. o_0
> 
> Creepy.


 Uh oh. Here this goes again.

It seems after people love NF more than anything, then enter a down thing were it only seems like an extremely awesome forum.

Compared to how it used to feel, one decides that it "sucks" so decides to blow up at NF.

Nybarius made a thread a month or two ago... almost a year after the one Ryu made about the same thing - the forum must suck now, since I'm not feeling it at the moment.

In other words, realize how transient your feelings on "Uh Oh, What's happening to NF "

I think it'll pick back up when the Anime gets out of filler land.


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm kinda bored aswell...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

I like NF at the moment, but I've been trying to get into other sections, which has been fun. NA sucks in an amusing way.

So if you're getting bored, check around the forums that you don't usually frequent, it tends to work for me.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay, that I'll do, Joko.

And Rez, I just said NF doesn't suck. I'm just a little bored.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

I got bored of this place once... twice... thrice...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

How is the Matt today? And shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2006)

Josip, i've done that for a long time, when i started i was only at Fanclubs and NA.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

Forgot to thank Amaethon for the temporary forums he created. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, I thanked Matt there, and I'll thank him again.

Thanks for the temp. forums, Mattie 
I see that Ronin went back to his Vegeta themes, orsum!!


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha, you guys don't need to thank me. That place sucked, and I couldn't wait to close it really. ^^; It's not that I didn't like being with you guys; I didn't like dealing with forum management stuff. 

Still, I'm not gonna lock up the forums until the next hack. I left it open - especially in case someone wants to post in that thread full of illegal resources. 

And I'm doing fine, Joko. Back into my foreign language spaz mode, but sorta depressed that I'm going back to school tomorrow. And nervous, because I can't find my jazz music, which my teacher would kill me for. Other than that, excellent, since I don't have school today. I probably shouldn't let that one crappy thing rule how I think and feel, but I just hate school. I wish I didn't use up so many sick days. I'd like to play hooky more. v__v

And it was 6:40 something in the morning when I posted, so I just woke up. I'm irregular with the normal teen sleeping patterns; I like getting up early, as long as I don't have school that is. (those days I just don't want to wake up.) I only like to stay up until ten or elevenish though, so everything balances out.

How are you, Joko?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> especially in case someone wants to post in that thread full of illegal resources.



That could get you in a whole lot of trouble my friend.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> That could get you in a whole lot of trouble my friend.



No it can't. They don't know anything about me really, except for my e-mail. And if they shut it down, they shut it down - but if they haven't noticed that 18+ section yet, I doubt anyone will notice anything. I think we're safe.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No it can't. They don't know anything about me really, except for my e-mail. And if they shut it down, they shut it down - but if they haven't noticed that 18+ section yet, I doubt anyone will notice anything. I think we're safe.



How about your IP address?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> How about your IP address?



Well, I guess that anyone can get more information on me with my IP address. I mean, Reznor used that to figure out my password and admin himself and Joko there, so anywhere where someone can see your IP address is a bit of a risk I suppose. But even I couldn't see my IP address on the forum, or the other admin's IP addresses either. So if I can't see it, can they? 

Even if they did use it to find out information on me, what would they do exactly? Take any sort of legal action?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that anyone can get more information on me with my IP address. I mean, Reznor used that to figure out my password and admin himself and Joko there, so anywhere where someone can see your IP address is a bit of a risk I suppose. But even I couldn't see my IP address on the forum, or the other admin's IP addresses either. So if I can't see it, can they?
> 
> Even if they did use it to find out information on me, what would they do exactly? Take any sort of legal action?



They can easily find out your IP address. It's highly unlikely that they'd find out about that thread, and even if they did it's highly unlikely that they'll take any legal action. But you still run the risk, even if it's a small one. So let me ask you this; Is it worth it? and for what purpose?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

It's worth it because it's punkasfuck to do illegal shit for no reason. 

Anyways, I'm good Matt. Think I'm getting a little sick tho because I've been kind of wasted today for no reason. Also lazy as fuck.


----------



## vanh (Feb 26, 2006)

Eveybody seems to notice Oro without his italics


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Well if they wouldn't take any legal action, what _would_ they do? o_0;

If they're not gonna do anything, it is worth it. Who knows what sort of cool stuff we could end up with but normally never afford...

^Haha, you forgot your italics.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

> Anyways, I'm good Matt. Think I'm getting a little sick tho because I've been kind of wasted today for no reason. Also lazy as fuck.



Aww, well it's Sunday. You're supposed to relax on Sunday anyway, so don't worry about feeling lazy. ^_^ As for being sick, I am too. My brain's gonna explode or something. I have this cold, and my sinus stuff is acting up. And I've lost my voice.  So, make sure to keep on top of things, take your tylennol and stuff, because you don't want to end up miserable and all.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I better shut up about my illegal activities then - after all, I'm not entirely sure you're not some kind of MPAA official or the likes, Oro. 

Still, that just talked about law suits. If the government didn't want these sites to exist, why not just have their leet haxxors delete them already? I smell conspiracy.

But basically, it can get Invision Free in trouble? =/


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

^^ LOL .. do as you please.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> It's a shame because they were discussing your potential modship a while back, but settled on the opinion that you weren't active enough.


What no way i can't believe how stupid can i be.....dope.


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2006)

Sweden won the olympics in Hockey!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> What no way i can't believe how stupid can i be.....dope.



Easy buddy, I don't want any (poorly constructed) trouble!


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2006)

S&G has been demoded because of his assholish behaviour.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Easy buddy, I don't want any (poorly constructed) trouble!


I am aren't i?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry. The power got to me and the mod arrogance. I failed as a mod, both in the Lounge and outside of it.

I never meant to be an asshole.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. The power got to me and the mod arrogance. I failed as a mod, both in the Lounge and outside of it.
> 
> I never meant to be an asshole.



Don't say that bro .. you're one of the best, if not the best. In my opinion at least.


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. The power got to me and the mod arrogance. I failed as a mod, both in the Lounge and outside of it.
> 
> I never meant to be an asshole.


Hey! Is that the way i taught you to answer?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

peK, do you live in a Scandinavian country? Mars is March in Norsk, so I was just wondering.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

I wish there was a *running round in circles maddly* smiley.


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2006)

I live in Sweden!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

How about a *running round in circles on fire* smiley?


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 26, 2006)

Heh. That's almost tempting.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, just to make it official, *Gold Knight* has stepped down from SMod-ship (and into advisordom), while *sunshine and gasoline* has taken his place. Congrats.


----------



## mow (Feb 26, 2006)

JOOOOOOOS!

You look great in black


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Josip is an akatsuki!?  congrats mate! Is he still in charge of the music section?


----------



## Crowe (Feb 26, 2006)

You look fat in it. :/


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Josip is mod? , nice going mate.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

​
I have to much time on my hands! XDDDD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

I payed you with my body, god dammit! T______T


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 26, 2006)

STFU before I demod you beeeetch where's my money


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Joko is Akatsuki??? 
 

OMG, greatest choice for Akatsuki ever. Congratu -freaking- lations, Joko.!!!
The best thing to happen to a better person with the 2nd best name amongst NF users, with Mel's as N?mero Uno.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

S&G said:
			
		

> I have to much time on my hands! XDDDD



Yes, yes you do...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Yes, yes you do...


Takes one to know one, Jimbo  XDDDDDD

BTW, good move going back to the Vegeta theme. Any chance you change your name to the Prince of the Saiya-jin??


----------



## Ruri (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> ​
> I have to much time on my hands! XDDDD



AAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Your name still looks lame in italics, but the black color is an improvement. XD

<33333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Ruri Dearest!! 


			
				Ruri said:
			
		

> AAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your name still looks lame in italics, but the black color is an improvement. XD
> 
> <33333


Beats having his name in red and white checkers, like his nation's soccer team shirts, which IMO are the coolest jerseys around.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Who wants to be banned?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for answering my question, peK. 

And good for you, Joko!  

Does this mean I'll see less of you? In that case...


----------



## Ruri (Feb 26, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Ruri Dearest!!
> 
> Beats having his name in red and white checkers, like his nation's soccer team shirts, which IMO are the coolest jerseys around.



Mario!   Change your name back! 

For some reason, I don't think he'd mind having his name in red and white checkers.  



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Who wants to be banned?


I wish...


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

>.>

THUNDER CATS HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Mario!   Change your name back!


I guess I'll ask either Melly or Jimbo to do so.

Speaking of James..... wOOt!! VEGETA!!!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Ruri said:
			
		

> AAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Your name still looks lame in italics, but the black color is an improvement. XD
> 
> <33333


good one Ruri 
congrats Josip 
you sure rank up pretty fast 
i'm sure you'll be great nevermind that. (allready used to josip being great  )


----------



## Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow. Congrats SaG 
Do your best!

I wonder why GK left. He only became smod recently


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Phil (GK) left?? Why??


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

Fixed my sig =D

Now says Vegeta instead of Ronin.

Oh, apparently some crackpot named Ronin has changed his name to Vegeta.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Phil (GK) left?? Why??


Busy in real-life and with the mangahelpers. T____T


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Vegeta was always my favourite over Goku. Vegeta was so much more badass, not so goody-goody.

Thunder Cats ftw. I had a bed set for them when I was a kid.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice work on the Vegeta avatar, Vegeta.  Ever plan, on going back to to the old times, when you made a thread and let users vote for which avatar you'll use each week?

Go S&G its your birthday do don't ban me. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Vegeta was always my favourite over Goku. Vegeta was so much more badass, not so goody-goody.
> 
> Thunder Cats ftw. I had a bed set for them when I was a kid.



agreas about point that 
and i miss thunder cats   they were so cool


----------



## Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Busy in real-life and with the mangahelpers. T____T


 
He was an smod for only about a month.. In fact, about 3 weeks and (edit) 2 days


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Nice work on the Vegeta avatar, Vegeta.  Ever plan, on going back to to the old times, when you made a thread and let users vote for which avatar you'll use each week?


Actually, that was the "Favorite Vegeta Moments in DB" thread.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sure Gold Knight will hang drop by now and again. I quite liked the guy, so here's hoping.

Congrats sunshine.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'm sure Gold Knight will hang drop by now and again. I quite liked the guy, so here's hoping.
> 
> Congrats sunshine.


Yeah, you better hatch one of my eggs soon or I'll perm-ban you.  

Thanks. <3


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

You know Joko. I don't feel bored with NF today. I think I'm way too mood-swingy for my own good. 

Anyway, Joko, I have a request of you. Do you think that someday, when you're up to it, you can PM me a mini tutorial of how you do certain photoshop things?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Hmm I suck at explaining stuff and I'd probably need to do it through screenshots. But I'll see what I can do, once school isn't hectic as fuck, hopefully next weekend I'll get on it.



Thanks. I'd appreciate that. No rush. 

Still feeling lazy today? Still feeling sick? =/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmm I suck at explaining stuff and I'd probably need to do it through screenshots. But I'll see what I can do, once school isn't hectic as fuck, hopefully next weekend I'll get on it.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 26, 2006)

Sunshine is all over brown town.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

I feel ok again, don't know what it was but it's gone now it seems. Now I'm homeworking and spamming NF in general. 

What are you up to Matt?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Cheers on the spam, Joko. Spam is what makes the forums go 'round.  (And what I do best.)

Me? Well, it's been a lazy day. I don't want to go back to school. Mind if I take a plane out to Sweden to ditch? And I can stay with you or Aman. XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah you should come and hang with me. I'd love to take you out on a ice cream or something else cool.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yeah you should come and hang with me. I'd love to take you out on a ice cream or something else cool.



That would be so awesome. Is there good ice cream in Sweden?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Amæthσn

I haven't chatted with you in a while Bud whats been going on and S&G Ban me!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats on the hockey win Josip, lots of good news for you at the moment!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> That would be so awesome. Is there good ice cream in Sweden?


Ice Cream in Sweden owns as far as I'm concerned. 

*NarutoMaster:* You're my oldest friend on the forum. I would rather throw myself at my sword than ban you. T__________T


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow. Now I'm _really_ convinced to get my ticket to Sweden in the morning. A pity that I'm poor and I can't drive. 

My favorite ice cream changes with my mood a lot, but all in all I'd have to say the vanilla ice cream that has Oreo Cookies in it. What's your favorite, Joko?

And hey NarutoMaster.  I've been pretty good. How've you been?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

I have just been chilling the school yard almost got into 1 fight but its been cool and thats so sweet S&G.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

Would you have won?


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

​


			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Would you have won?


With my super secret technique yes.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

I love any ice cream with vanilla and tons of chocolate. I'm a simple guy I guess.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm more of a rum and pecan man myself.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I love any ice cream with vanilla and tons of chocolate. I'm a simple guy I guess.



Haha. Well, if I had to choose plain vanilla or chocolate, I'd probably choose chocolate. But you're right, it's all good. Now I need to have ice cream tonight, Swedish ice cream or no.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

You know what i need tonight?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> You know what i need tonight?



Non fat tofu ice cream?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Non fat tofu ice cream?


The hell?? XD
And scratch that red/white checkers idea, Joko oughta have his username gold and blue to represent Sweden's colors.

Hell, they even have a chance to contend in the World Cup to come in June.

History is on Sweden's side though, the last time their hockey team won the Gold medal, a victory over Canada in Lillehammer '94 (which it was the last time that amateurs competed before the IIHL allowed NHLers [pros] to play Olympic Hockey), their soccer team reached the World Cup semis (only losing to Brazil in the New Jersey Meadowlands before beating Bulgaria in '94 on the 3rd place game in Pasadena)


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 26, 2006)

No some Cookies and cream ice cream and maybe even mint ice cream.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> No some Cookies and cream ice cream and maybe even mint ice cream.



Yum.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Holy shitznorz, my cousin called me again. 
Lucky bastard, not only he's attending U2's "Vertigo Tour" concert in Santiago de Chile, he got autographs by Bono and The Edge.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 26, 2006)

indeed the Lucky bastard


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 26, 2006)

U2 are past it IMO.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

I know they're past their prime, Will, but still..... a big time group on a thin line of a small nation as mine.... that's a big time event.


----------



## BlackDragon8801 (Feb 26, 2006)

hey guys, whew can I start an RPG?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Holy shitznorz, my cousin called me again.
> Lucky bastard, not only he's attending U2's "Vertigo Tour" concert in Santiago de Chile, he got autographs by Bono and The Edge.



He should die.



> hey guys, whew can I start an RPG?



Hey Black Dragon! Currently, RPGs aren't allowed on the forum.


----------



## BlackDragon8801 (Feb 26, 2006)

Damn... that sucks...


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

BlackDragon, head on over to


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

*Chou Kamehameha's Jimbo for no particular reason*
Here!!!

*throws a Makankosappo while he's at it*


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

-Walks out unscathed-

-Punches Mario square in the face-


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

Dragon Ball Z sucks.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> -Walks out unscathed-
> 
> -Punches Mario square in the face-





			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Dragon Ball Z sucks.


Uh, Jimminy. You hit the WRONG person!!

*Final Flashes Matt*


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

Dragonball Z was one of the most original Animes. It is not its fault that every anime since seems to resemble it...

And Dragonball Z would be a helluvalot better than anything these days...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 26, 2006)

You do seem to forget that the original Dragon Ball manga composed both Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z anime series.

I believe the "Z" was to market the 2nd part of the manga adaptation.

Who knows what'll happen with the "Naruto" name, I hope it's kept


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2006)

DBZ is too bland. It had cool characters, but lacked an interesting story and some things just annoyed me. Like when they used solar flare or whatever. It blinds the opponent, but how does throwing fingers in front of your eyes shield them from getting hurt too? <___<


----------



## Reznor (Feb 26, 2006)

DBZ was a pioneer of it's genre.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 26, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> DBZ is too bland. It had cool characters, but lacked an interesting story and some things just annoyed me. Like when they used solar flare or whatever. It blinds the opponent, but how does throwing fingers in front of your eyes shield them from getting hurt too? <___<



Because the Solar Flare comes from behind them?


----------



## Ah B (Feb 26, 2006)

So many mods...gone!

Hopefully we'll manage without them.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

click on the smilie


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> click on the smilie


Dude, that was so sweet and totally made my day! I wish I could rep you. T__T


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Dude, that was so sweet and totally made my day! I wish I could rep you. T__T



At first, I thought you were the one who took that pic.  

By the way, I've always meant to ask you .. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Nah, I don't use my own photos. I steal all my avi and sig stuff from Deviant. My own photography sucks and not only because I have a cheap 4 px camera but because I suck.

Anyways, you can check out my lame Deviant, I have quite a few cool favorites on it tho.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Nah, I don't use my own photos. I steal all my avi and sig stuff from Deviant. My own photography sucks and not only because I have a cheap 4 px camera but because I suck.
> 
> Anyways, you can check out my lame Deviant, I have quite a few cool favorites on it tho.



LOL .. I checked that out when NF was down.  

You need one of those cameras (10.3 effective megapixels  )


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, I know; to bad they cost like 10K swedish crowns with the proper memory card. But I'm still saving up on it, since I want to do photography. I love photos as an art form and even tho I suck it still brings me peace and pleasure to take photos.

And I guess that's all that matters, right?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 26, 2006)

Harharhar, very amusing! 

Anyways, I should try to sleep some - might work a third time. See ya!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> And I guess that's all that matters, right?



Of course. Maybe one day I will let you take a photo of me and it'll become the next ..


----------



## Dommy (Feb 27, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Of course. Maybe one day I will let you take a photo of me and it'll become the next ..



That reminds me of Lain Iwakura.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh, the FLT is active again.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

oh its nice to come here when its active. //.
or so it seems.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

Except i'm never here when it happens.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

exactly. // i fully agree with you aman.
when its chaotic in here, im somewhere else. 

btw, congrats S&G. =P


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

Fastest smodding ever!  Congrats.

It's because you had my blessing.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

hahaha. this place is empty once again.//


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, i'm here.

So i guess it's just me and you, what you wanna do?


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Can I join in?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

hey kageyoshi. .

someone choose a convo topic. im not good at that.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheese!!!!!


----------



## martryn (Feb 27, 2006)

Stop fucking spamming this thread!


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah!! That's right!! The fucking needs to stay in the Baths! (the spamming is another issue all together....)

>.>

<.<


----------



## DOK (Feb 27, 2006)

hahahaha that was great


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

Why is s&g's name crossed out on the first page?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Why is s&g's name crossed out on the first page?



To draw attention .. and apparently it's a very successful method.


----------



## vanh (Feb 27, 2006)

how to cross out on a word?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 27, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> how to cross out on a word?



[noparse]This is what you need to do.[/noparse] ---> This is what you need to do.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheese...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Feb 27, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> To draw attention .. and apparently it's a very successful method.




^He knows his stuff.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

I know i do.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I know stuff too. Did you know the Caeser salad has nothing to do with Julius Caeser, but is named after the chef who invented it in 1924, Caeser Cardini?


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I know stuff too. Did you know the Caeser salad has nothing to do with Julius Caeser, but is named after the chef who invented it in 1924, Caeser Cardini?



O'RLY ?  

Did you know that ..

The word posh, which denotes luxurious rooms or accomodations, originated when ticket agents in England marked the tickets of travelers going by ship to the Orient? Since there was no air conditioning in those days, it was always better to have a cabin on the shady side of the ship as it passed through the Mediterranean and Suez area. Since the sun is in the south, those with money paid extra to get cabin's on the left, or port, traveling to the Asia, and on the right, or starboard, when returning to Europe. Hence their tickets were marked with the initials for Port Outbound Starboard Homebound, or POSH.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you know that it takes, 5,803 licks for an 11 year old haitian 6th grader named julien to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop? ...."the world may never know" my ass


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 27, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Did you know that it takes, 5,803 licks for an 11 year old haitian 6th grader named julien to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop?


hahahahhahaha
wtf J that realy was random  
how long does it takes you now?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 27, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Did you know that it takes, 5,803 licks for an 11 year old haitian 6th grader named julien to get to the center of a tootsie roll tootsie pop? ...."the world may never know" my ass



:rofl

I want to see sixth grade Julien.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Feb 27, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> "the world may never know" my ass



I'm sorry, but I read this differently. XD 

So...has your licking prowess improved?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 27, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> hahahahhahaha
> wtf J that realy was random
> how long does it takes you now?


Current Julien is much much much too lazy [and wise? ] to find out.  I dunno, give or take a couple of licks and you probably have some formula lying somewhere.


			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> :rofl
> 
> I want to see sixth grade Julien.


ohhh no you don't, I had a really messed up hair cut back then because my father used to cut my hair...which is why I started growing my hair, when I was in 8th grade, in the first place .  Not only that, but I had these humongous glasses, and a big ol head.....and the worst part is that there's a big school pic of me on the piano, from that particular year .


			
				Teszandrus said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I read this differently. XD
> 
> So...has your licking prowess improved?


lol I knew someone would read it the wrong way ...that's why I used proper punctuation...as for now, I haven't the slightest idea =/


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you know?

Barbie's measurements if she were life size: 39-23-33. 
The dollar symbol ($) is a U combined with an S (U.S.) 
Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing. 
The Statue of Liberty's tablet is two feet thick. 
There are two credit cards for every person in the United States. 
The slogan on New Hampshire license plates is 'Live Free or Die'. These license plates are manufactured by prisoners in the state prison in Concord. 
The straw was probably invented by Egyptian brewers to taste in-process beer without removing the fermenting ingredients which floated on the top of the container. 
David Prowse, was the guy in the Darth Vader suit in Star Wars. He spoke all of Vader's lines, and didn't know that he was going to be dubbed over by James Earl Jones until he saw the screening of the movie. 
The United States government keeps its supply of silver at the U.S. Military Academy at West Point, NY 
There are only thirteen blimps in the world. 
Nine of the thirteen blimps are in the United States. 
The existing biggest blimp is the Fuji Film blimp. 
Naugahyde, plastic "leather" was created in Naugatuck, Connecticut. 
The Swiss flag is square. 
The word 'pound' is abbreviated 'lb.' after the constellation 'libra' because it means 'pound' in Latin, and also 'scales'. The abbreviation for the British Pound Sterling comes from the same source: it is an 'L' for Libra/Lb. with a stroke through it to indicate abbreviation. 
Sames goes for the Italian lira which uses the same abbreviation ('lira' coming from 'libra'). So British currency (before it went metric) was always quoted as "pounds/shillings/pence", abbreviated "L/s/d" (libra/solidus/denarius). 
The three largest land-owners in England are the Queen, the Church of England and Trinity College, Cambridge. 
The monastic hours are matins, lauds, prime, tierce, sext, nones, vespers and compline. 
If you come from Manchester, you are a Mancunian. 
No animal, once frozen solid (i.e., water solidifies and turns to ice) survives when thawed, because the ice crystals formed inside cells would break open the cell membranes. However there are certain frogs that can survive the experience of being frozen. These frogs make special proteins which prevent the formation of ice (or at least keep the crystals from becoming very large), so that they actually never freeze even though their body temperature is below zero Celsius. The water in them remains liquid: a phenomenon known as 'supercooling.' If you disturb one of these frogs (just touching them even), the water in them quickly freezes solid and they die. 
The white part of your fingernail is called the lunula. 
Madrid is the only European capital city not situated on a river. 
The name for fungal remains found in coal is sclerotinite. 
The Boston University Bridge (on Commonwealth Avenue, Boston, Massachusetts) is the only place in the world where a boat can sail under a train driving under a car driving under an airplane. 
Emus cannot walk backwards. 
It is believed that Shakespeare was 46 around the time that the King James Version of the Bible was written. In Psalms 46, the 46th word from the first word is shake and the 46th word from the last word is spear. 
The shopping mall in Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada has the largest water clock in North America. 
Both writer Edgar Allen Poe and LSD advocate Timothy Leary were kicked out of West Point. 
The word posh, which denotes luxurious rooms or accomodations, originated when ticket agents in England marked the tickets of travelers going by ship to the Orient. Since there was no air conditioning in those days, it was always better to have a cabin on the shady side of the ship as it passed through the Mediterranean and Suez area. Since the sun is in the south, those with money paid extra to get cabin's on the left, or port, traveling to the Asia, and on the right, or starboard, when returning to Europe. Hence their tickets were marked with the initials for Port Outbound Starboard Homebound, or POSH. 
The top layer of a wedding cake, known as the groom's cake, traditionally is a fruit cake. That way it will save until the first anniversery. 
The German Kaiser Wilhelm II had a withered arm and often hid the fact by posing with his hand resting on a sword, or by holding gloves. 
The forward pass was created by the football team at Saint Louis University. 
In every show that Tom Jones and Harvey Schmidt (The Fantasticks) wrote, there is at least one song about rain. 
A kind of tortoise in the Galapagos Islands has an upturned shell at its neck so it can reach its head up to eat cactus branches. 
The only city whose name can be spelled completely with vowels is Aiea, Hawaii, located approximately twelve miles west of Honolulu. 
Parthenogenesis is the term used to describe the process by which certain animals are able to reproduce themselves in successive female generations without intervention of a male of the species. At least one species of lizard is known to do so. 
Cats have over one hundred vocal sounds, while dogs only have about ten. 
The word "Checkmate" in chess comes from the Persian phrase "Shah Mat", which means "the king is dead". 
The ship, the Queen Elizabeth 2, should always be written as QE2. QEII is the actual queen. 
"Quisling" is the only word in the English language to start with "quis." 
All of the cobble stones that used to line the streets in New York were originally weighting stones put in the hulls of Belgian ships to keep an even keel. 
Nepal is the only country without a rectangular flag (it looks like two pennants glued on on top of the other) 
Libya has the only flag which is all one color with no writing or decoration on it 
The only borough of New York City that isn't an island (or part of an island) is the Bronx. 
The 1957 Milwaukee Braves were the first baseball team to win the World Series after being relocated. 
The tune for the "A-B-C" song is the same as "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star." 
When a coffee seed is planted, it takes five years to yield it's first consumable fruit. 
The common goldfish is the only animal that can see both infra-red and ultra-violet light. 
Linn's Stamp News is the world's largest weekly newspaper for stamp collectors. 
Tennessee is bordered by more states than any other. The eight states are Kentucky, Missouri, Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, North Carolina and Virginia. 
Des Moines has the highest per capita Jello consumption in the U.S 
The Western-most point in the contiguous United States is Cape Alava, Washington. 
There are only three animals with blue tongues, the Black Bear, the Chow Chow dog and the blue-tongued lizard. 
The first fossilized specimen of Austalopithecus afarenisis was named Lucy after the palentologists' favorite song, Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds, by the Beatles. 
Pinocchio is Italian for "pine head." 
The geographical center of North America is near Rugby, North Dakota. 
The infinity sign is called a lemniscate. 
Hacky-sack was invented in Turkey. 
If you stretch a standard Slinky out flat it measures 87 feet long. 
There are six five words in the English language with the letter combination "uu." Muumuu, vacuum, continuum, duumvirate and duumvir, residuum. 
The "Calabash" pipe, most often associated with Sherlock Holmes, was not used by him until William Gillette (an American) portrayed Holmes onstage. Gillette needed a pipe he could keep in his mouth while he spoke his lines. 
Most Americans' car horns beep in the key of F. 
Dirty Harry's badge number is 2211. 
The pupil of an octopus' eye is rectangular. 
The shortest French word with all five vowels is "oiseau" meaning bird. 
Camel's milk does not curdle. 
"Mr. Mojo Risin" is an anagram for Jim Morrison. 
The ball on top of a flagpole is called the truck. 
A person from the country of Nauru is called a Nauruan; this is the only palindromic nationality. 
The word "modem" is a contraction of the words "modulate, demodulate." 
Oliver Cromwell was hanged and decapitated two years after he had died. 
In the last 4000 years, no new animals have been domesticated. 
Iowa has more independent telephone companies than any other state. 
Many hamsters only blink one eye at a time. 
Hamsters love to eat crickets. 
The only "real" food that U.S. Astronauts are allowed to take into space is pecan nuts. 
The word "queueing" is the only English word with five consecutive vowels. 
The first Eagle Scout west of the Mississippi is buried in San Marcos, Texas. 
In every episode of Seinfeld there is a Superman somewhere. 
Roberta Flack wrote "Killing Me Softly" about singer Don McLean. 
The Greek version of the Old Testament is called the Septuagint. 
Spencer Eldon was the name of the naked baby on the cover of Nirvana's album 
All three major 1996 Presidential candidates, Clinton, Dole and Perot, are left-handed. 
The Madagascan Hissing Cockroach is one of the few insects who give birth to live young, rather than laying eggs. 
The book of Esther in the Bible is the only book which does not mention the name of God. 
Sheriff came from Shire Reeve. During early years of feudal rule in England, each shire had a reeve who was the law for that shire. When the term was brought to the United States it was shortned to Sheriff. 
An animal epidemic is called an epizootic. 
Dracula is the most filmed story of all time, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is second and Oliver Twist is third. 
The silhouette on the NBA logo is Jerry West. 
The silhouette on the Major League Baseball logo is Harmon Killebrew. 
The name Jeep came from the abbreviation used in the army for the "General Purpose" vehicle, G.P. 
The little lump of flesh just forward of your ear canal, right next to your temple, is called a tragus.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sure this is stuff all mods need to know to look clever?


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess so.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow. That's awesome Aman. Where'd you get that?


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2006)

From my brain.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Wow. That's awesome Aman. Where'd you get that?



Click on the smilie >>


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, does this thread remind me of the old Randomness FC thread.....


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Feb 27, 2006)

Randomness the best part of life.


----------



## Aman (Feb 28, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Click on the smilie >>


They copied me!


----------



## vanh (Feb 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> They copied me!


 
O RLY?


----------



## Dommy (Feb 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> They copied me!




*Spoiler*: _..._ 




I don't see that happening. 
Or it is just my imagination?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2006)

@ aman: well they did a nice job of coming to this thread on p. 226 and making a website about it that actually looks pretty fancy.


----------



## Aman (Feb 28, 2006)

Pro copiers!


----------



## Sakura (Feb 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Pro copiers!



ehhh heh heh. 

i guess you copied then.


----------



## Dommy (Feb 28, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Pro copiers!



Then an anti-copier am I.


----------



## Aman (Feb 28, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> ehhh heh heh.
> 
> i guess you copied then.


Didn't you listen??


----------



## Gold Knight (Feb 28, 2006)

To the peeps who liked me ( =O ) I'll be sure to still drop by every now and then with time permitting - but I have to be honest, SnG'll make a helluva lot better smod than me anyway.  I was always a NA homey 

But yeah, thanks guys, I won't forget this place anytime soon


----------



## Procyon (Feb 28, 2006)

Piru.  I'm very glad we'll not be soon forgotten by you.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 28, 2006)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> To the peeps who liked me ( =O ) I'll be sure to still drop by every now and then with time permitting - but I have to be honest, SnG'll make a helluva lot better smod than me anyway.  I was always a NA homey
> 
> But yeah, thanks guys, I won't forget this place anytime soon



God Bless bro.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 28, 2006)

to anyone who cares about the moe/sunshine ban. They prolly requested it because of other stuff. And the whole occa sunshine hostillity is just a build up for the first of april joke. I assume. 

The last time I saw occa mad was against some annoying avenue poster a long time ago.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 28, 2006)

Joko, are you okay?  I'm sorry about earlier. The neg rep was a bit uncalled for. [/Moodyashell]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Feb 28, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> to anyone who cares about the moe/sunshine ban. They prolly requested it because of other stuff. And the whole occa sunshine hostillity is just a build up for the first of april joke. I assume.
> 
> The last time I saw occa mad was against some annoying avenue poster a long time ago.


When did this happen anyways?? I mean, both Mel and Joko playing around (allegedly), and the last time Mel had an outburst??

@ Phil. Damn man, and I was just getting used to see you often, especially the NFL threads.
Godspeed, bro, and yeah, you're always welcome in my book


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 28, 2006)

WTF?  GK's leaving too?  Jeeze.  That really sucks.  One of the first friendly people to greet me when I was just getting to know people in the member fc area.  Though I lost contact with you, I still saw your random cool posts, and moderation choices here and there.  This development's saddening, but I really hope to see you from time to time.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Gold Knight said:
			
		

> To the peeps who liked me ( =O ) I'll be sure to still drop by every now and then with time permitting - but I have to be honest, SnG'll make a helluva lot better smod than me anyway.  I was always a NA homey
> 
> But yeah, thanks guys, I won't forget this place anytime soon



Wish you good luck from now on, GK. 
Don't forget us.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

everyone's leaving.//
tis a very sad thing. we must weep.

good bye GK. dont ever forget NF.


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2006)

C ya GK, now i only have TO left!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2006)

GK, please don't leave  

Why is everyone leaving? 

Will chamcham and martryn leave too? Ah, I don't want to think about it.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

nooooo, im pretty sure martryn and chamcham won't leave. //

we love them too much .


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, martryn will not leave, since i won't let him.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> GK, please don't leave
> 
> Why is everyone leaving?
> 
> Will chamcham and martryn leave too? Ah, I don't want to think about it.


dont say such evil things  

later Gold Knight you will be missed


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2006)

They will leave too, one day. I hope I will leave before them so that I don't have to go through the sad moment. Why does it sound like something that a selfish old man tells his wife? XD



> dont say such evil things



Sorry, but the recent leaving trend makes me a pessimistic person.


----------



## vanh (Mar 1, 2006)

i hate it when they just leave, Nybarius left too. it's sad


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> i hate it when they just leave, Nybarius left too. it's sad



ohhhh ya. nybarius.  
he's missed by many.

we just hope nobody else will leave soon.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Ask Lynxe



ask me what...?


----------



## Dommy (Mar 1, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> GK, please don't leave
> 
> Why is everyone leaving?
> 
> Will chamcham and martryn leave too? Ah, I don't want to think about it.



NO!!! 

And Yasha, will you leave one day too?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 1, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Joko, are you okay?  I'm sorry about earlier. The neg rep was a bit uncalled for. [/Moodyashell]


Lol don't worry about it. I know my actions was out of line, but I still enjoy my immature entertainment to much to do anything about it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

LOL S&G. In retrospect, two things confused me and cracked me up at the same time. First when someone said "Reznor was flamed to tears and he wants to leave" I was picturing Reznor -the big guy that he is- crying over some flaming   , and second thing, was when moe said "I'm ashamed that you're wearing the black that I once wore" I was like WTF? Is that a T-shirt that he sent him or something?  

 

BTW: Is GK even a mod now? Or is he a regular member?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 1, 2006)

Moe mean my black username, since I'm an Smod now as well as he used to be. 

GK is an advisor now, meaning that he has no real forum powers but he can see the mod lounge. In short a mod without a section.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

^^ Haha, yes I figured the black name shortly thereafter, when he said "if it was up to me, I'd demod you on the spot". 

Such a shame to see GK go though, it's like a race and the Smodship is the finish line.  That'd better not be the case with you too S&G.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 1, 2006)

Nah, I need adminship first.  XDDD


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Nah, I need adminship first.  XDDD




Brick Top: You're always gonna have problems lifting a body in one piece. Apparently the best thing to do is cut up a corpse into six pieces and pile it all together. 
Sol: Would someone mind telling me, who the fuck are you? 
Brick Top: And when you got your six pieces, you gotta get rid of them, because it's no good leaving it in the deep freeze for your mum to discover, now is it? Then I hear the best thing to do is feed them to pigs. You got to starve the pigs for a few days, then the sight of a chopped-up body will look like curry to a pisshead. You gotta shave the heads of your victims, and pull the teeth out for the sake of the piggies' digestion. You could do this afterwards, of course, but you don't want to go sievin' through pig shit, now do you? They will go through bone like butter. You need at least sixteen pigs to finish the job in one sitting, so be wary of any man who keeps a pig farm. They will go through a body that weighs 200 pounds in about eight minutes. That means that a single pig can consume two pounds of uncooked flesh every minute. Hence the expression, *"as greedy as a pig". *


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 1, 2006)

^You understand to much! 

* perms *


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> * perms *



*comes back with a new member name "Gift of Gab" *

*Flames S&G"


----------



## mow (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah Snatch, you are useful in every single situation we face in life. I shall hail you as my bible.



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> *comes back with a new member name "Gift of Gab" *
> 
> *Flames S&G"



Hey, not my fault, I was goorving to Blackalicious XD


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Hey, not my fault, I was goorving to Blackalicious XD



Hehe, as they say, you just can't keep a good man down. It would've been cool if you came back as "Boris the blade" or "Moe the bullet dodger" though.  

Turkish: [voice over] Boris the Blade, or Boris "the Bullet Dodger." *As bent as the Soviet's sickle, and as hard as the hammer that crosses it*. Apparently, *it's impossible to kill the bastard. *


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2006)

I heard that Josip may become an admin.


----------



## martryn (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad to see everyone is playing nice now.  No more of that let's joke around bullshit.  Geez, I thought we were going to take a couple of more hits to the smod line up.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 1, 2006)

> Geez, I thought we were going to take a couple of more hits to the smod line up.


 Actually, we are reducing the number now.

When two smods quit, we only promoted one smod.


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2006)

I knew that.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 1, 2006)

The staff has become very advisor-heavy. XD


----------



## martryn (Mar 1, 2006)

> The staff has become very advisor-heavy. XD



I don't think that's a good thing.  Course, no one cares what people like me think.


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2006)

As you grow you'll care less, martryn, then you won't care at all like me.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 1, 2006)

Well you seem to care a lot about this thread.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Well you seem to care a lot about this thread.



LOL TnJ, you're too smart for a 16 year old.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> LOL TnJ, you're too smart for a 16 year old.


i have to agree with that Oro


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2006)

Of course i care.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Of course i care.



. so do you care or dont care?


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2006)

About this i care. 

Now you're confusing me.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> About this i care.
> 
> Now you're confusing me.



That wasn't my intention. but...sure. .

now, how do i unconfuse you.


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2006)

Stop talking.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Stop talking.



 oh sure. you were the confused one in the first place. //


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2006)

No!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm... I think I can sense some romance. Lynxe, it's time for you to dump mr anbuwolfy and pick someone else.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Lynxe, it's time for you to dump mr anbuwolfy and pick someone else.



That's so krewl Yasha!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Hmm... I think I can sense some romance. Lynxe, it's time for you to dump mr anbuwolfy and pick someone else.



i already did. [/gasp]

im trying to chooooose.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> i already did. [/gasp]
> 
> im trying to chooooose.



Well if you dumped one who seemed to love you so passionately, what would stop you from dumping the next and the next? I know that I won't touch you with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Well if you dumped one who seemed to love you so passionately, what would stop you from dumping the next and the next? I know that I won't touch you with a ten foot pole.



. im heartbroken in a way. //.
i wouldnt just dump every person who loves me.  would you?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> i wouldnt just dump every person who loves me.  would you?



Yes.  ..


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Yes.  ..



So, I'm not alone.  
You're just that cool too.

Wait, this isn't a good thing. //


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> So, I'm not alone.
> *You're just that cool too.*
> 
> Wait, this isn't a good thing. //


 
Lynxe X Orochimaru is not a bad couple.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> That's so krewl Yasha!



I thought you said I was so kewl. XD

This is not my fault. Lynxe wasn't faithful to anbuwolfy anyway.

Look at what she and Mr. X were trying to do when no one was around.



			
				Lynxe said:
			
		

> hahaha. this place is empty once again.//





			
				Mr. X said:
			
		

> Well, i'm here.
> 
> So i guess it's just me and you, what you wanna do?



UnfortunatelyFortunately someone came in just in time and stopped this sin from happening.



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Can I join in?



Otherwise, bad thing may happen and god may kill a dozen of kittens before they become adorable pussies.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

omg. yasha.// sometimes, your logic doesnt make sense. AND it pisses me off.


i still dont understand how 'Mr. X' and I couldn't have a conversation when the rest of you left.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Lynxe X Orochimaru is not a bad couple.



Wrong. Any equation of that sort with me included is bad, very very bad .. because I'm very unfaithful and merciless in relationships (online or otherwise.)  

On a side note vanh; Copy and paste the following (exactly the way it is) into your signature ..

[noparse]
thanks to Yoshitsune for this sig​[/noparse]


That way, they will be centered like you want them, without using those ridiculously funny white dots that you're using now.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> omg. yasha.// sometimes, your logic doesnt make sense. AND it pisses me off.
> 
> 
> i still dont understand how 'Mr. X' and I couldn't have a conversation when the rest of you left.



No, of course you can, but it is what Mr. X said that makes me interested. By the way, it is nothing wrong for being fickle in the internet.



> That way, they will be centered like you want them, without using those ridiculously funny white dots that you're using now.



 You are so krewl.


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Wrong. Any equation of that sort with me included is bad, very very bad .. because I'm very unfaithful and merciless in relationships (online or otherwise.)
> 
> *On a side note vanh; Copy and paste the following (exactly the way it is) into your signature ..*
> 
> ...


 
i feel like i've been like an idiot. i wanna


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Wrong. Any equation of that sort with me included is bad, very very bad .. because I'm very unfaithful and merciless in relationships (online or otherwise.)



True. Such equations need to be fixed. I believe in Oro's personal opinion of his unfaithfulness .

@ vanh: please re-think.


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynxe, i've thought it over. Orochimaru is too cruel , he treats me like a lil kid . But yasha is not a bad idea.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Lynxe, i've thought it over. Orochimaru is too cruel , he treats me like a lil kid . But yasha is not a bad idea.



You *are* a little kid. 

I am too gay for anyone.


----------



## vanh (Mar 2, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> You *are* a little kid.
> 
> I am too gay for anyone.


 
then let's play childish. I WANT CANDY, ICE CREAM TOO

yasha, u're too gay indeed


----------



## Sakura (Mar 2, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Lynxe, i've thought it over. Orochimaru is too cruel , he treats me like a lil kid . But yasha is not a bad idea.



 [/gulp] I don't agree. yasha most likely wont either.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 2, 2006)

Reporting live for Black TV! White folks are dead and we gettin' the fuck outta here!

Come on friend!


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm with ya, brotha!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 2, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Reporting live for Black TV! White folks are dead and we gettin' the fuck outta here!
> 
> Come on friend!



Is that what I said to dre and cable, after I blew up the jailhouse?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 2, 2006)

I was thinking about putting it in Heat, but it would be utterly ripping off a movie.

And no, you don't work for Black TV!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Mar 2, 2006)

I work for AZN Tv.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 3, 2006)

I work for a small weekly county newspaper...? 

>.>

moo.


----------



## Aman (Mar 3, 2006)

CHI, COME HERE!


----------



## Chi (Mar 3, 2006)

As you wish  

It's just that I'm not working anywhere 
And I felt so.. small.. small and inferior


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know if this has ever made it here but i found it hillarious and something a lot of NF members need to have a look at:


----------



## Procyon (Mar 3, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> As you wish
> 
> It's just that I'm not working anywhere
> And I felt so.. small.. small and inferior



Huh?  o.0


----------



## Chi (Mar 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Huh?  o.0


 
Well.. Everyone was talking about jobs (jokingly probably) 

Anyway.. Some proffesor was giving lecture in the university yesterday. He is already pretty old, and his speech is barely understandable. And I had to listen to him for 6 hours straight.. I thought I'll go mad and will just jump out of the window..
Remember. Never visit such events like "proffesor lectures"... NEVER! 


*Lexiefaye*, I already saw this "educational movie", but it still made me laugh. Thanks


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Where the hell is S&G?? This cover up theory by LOTU is starting to make more sense now!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

What cover up theory?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What cover up theory?



LOL, click _*here*_.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

That's damn funny. Maybe LOtU isn't the nasty flame baiting person I thought he was.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 3, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> That's damn funny. Maybe LOtU isn't the nasty flame baiting person I thought he was.


yeah i think he is miss-understud by many people 

its was funny as hell


----------



## Aman (Mar 3, 2006)

Really?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 3, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Where the hell is S&G?? This cover up theory by LOTU is starting to make more sense now!


I had a little trip back to home to get back my electric guitar. Back now.

Where the hell is Orochimaru??


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I had a little trip back to home to get back my electric guitar. Back now.
> 
> Where the hell is Orochimaru??



Welcome back yo!  Where is home by the way? Malmo?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 3, 2006)

Noe, it's a shitty little town called Ronneby. I'm glad to be back tho. 

What have you been up to?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL, not much. Just some mischief here and there to fuel up the hatred. You know I'm the guy everyone loves to hate, so I have to live up to that title.


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2006)

I notice that Vegeta being put back in business isn't listed.

You know for some reason, I remember being _really_ mad at the mods for something. 

Oh right, pardon my ignorance, but who is "Ruri" (besides the obvious)?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 3, 2006)

Vegeta/Ronin isn't listed because I forgot to do it when he came back and now I can't remember the date when he came back, so screw it. I'll just pretend that he never left. 

Ruri is the new FCs mod. lolz.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Vegeta/Ronin isn't listed because I forgot to do it when he came back and now I can't remember the date when he came back, so screw it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 3, 2006)

Good research, Orochimaru.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Good research, Orochimaru.



Thank you. I have elite stalking skills.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Mar 3, 2006)

Well hows the gang?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 3, 2006)

I bet Oro can't find my first post on here.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I bet Oro can't find my first post on here.



I'm a stalker, not Sherlock friggin' Holmes!


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 3, 2006)

For some reason, I found that to be extremely funny. 

I dug up my first post once.... just to prove I could. But then, I remembered where that post was (Kabuto FC) so it was just a matter of finding the right general time period in pages and then scrolling around until I found it.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I dug up my first post once.... just to prove I could.



Adopt me.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 3, 2006)

-stabs Orochimaru in the face-


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> -stabs Orochimaru in the face-



LOL, why was that?


----------



## vanh (Mar 4, 2006)

Oro daddy was stabbed in the face  .


----------



## Aman (Mar 4, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Yay!



Oh rejoice the stabbing. woot woot.


----------



## Aman (Mar 4, 2006)

*gets stabbed in the back*


----------



## vanh (Mar 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *gets stabbed in the back*


 
LOL


----------



## Sakura (Mar 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *gets stabbed in the back*



...by who?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2006)

Lynxe said:
			
		

> ...by who?



by anbuwolfy


----------



## vanh (Mar 4, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> by anbuwolfy


 
yasha , u liar. it's u who stabbed in Aman's back


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Yay!



Aren't we getting a bit _too_ excited here?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Aren't we getting a bit _too_ excited here?


/buttsecks

(>^.^)(>*_*)>


----------



## Dommy (Mar 4, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> Oro daddy was stabbed in the face  .



So Oro is truly Vanhy's daddy!?  

I don't even know about that.  
I actually hate this smiley.


----------



## vanh (Mar 4, 2006)

Jingydeer said:
			
		

> So Oro is truly Vanhy's daddy!?
> 
> I don't even know about that.
> I actually hate this smiley.


 
he treats me like his lil kid. so let me be his NF kid .


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> he treats me like his lil kid. so let me be his NF kid .




Nah, I'd actually care for my kid.


----------



## vanh (Mar 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Nah, I'd actually care for my kid.


 
daddy daddy Oro daddy


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I bet Oro can't find my first post on here.



Could this be it, click _*here*_? If not, then I have failed .. miserably.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 4, 2006)

lol. *treats stab wounds*


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> lol. *treats stab wounds*



You're so sweet.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2006)

I should open a thread for you, Oro. It's called _Post All "Where is my first post?" Questions Here!_


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2006)

> Ruri is the new FCs mod. lolz.


I said _besides_ the obvious, but I bet you did that on purpose anyway.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I should open a thread for you, Oro. It's called _Post All "Where is my first post?" Questions Here!_



That won't work, because the search engine sucks. 




			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I said _besides_ the obvious, but I bet you did that on purpose anyway.



Why don't you PM her and ask her who she is? Don't worry, she won't ban you.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> That won't work, because the search engine sucks.



The search engine sucks but you don't. Do it _manually_.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> The search engine sucks but you don't. Do it _manually_.



Sure. The only problem is that I charge 40 USD an hour.


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2006)

> Why don't you PM her and ask her who she is? Don't worry, she won't ban you.


I might as well, _seeing as to how she can't ban me._ But I'm sure some other mod will.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Could this be it, click _*here*_? If not, then I have failed .. miserably.


Bloody hell that's good. Damn it, how did you do that?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Bloody hell that's good. Damn it, how did you do that?



So was it your first post?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Heck yes it was! You're bloody good!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Heck yes it was! You're bloody good!



I know!


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

CLICK HERE

You deleted your first post...


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 4, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=3195478&postcount=50
> 
> You deleted your first post...



That wasn't my first post. My first post was a thread I started titled "Sasuke Sama". I remember I got a lot of pos reps for it, but shortly thereafter, someone trashed it.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> That wasn't my first post. My first post was a thread I started titled "Sasuke Sama". I remember I got a lot of pos reps for it, but shortly thereafter, someone trashed it.



Poor Orochimaru  

-stabs in the face again-


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Respect to Vegeta Ronin.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Respect to Vegeta Ronin.



Damn straight. But your Avatar makes me sad...

Super Saiyan 4 is teh sux


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't find any other good pictures for avatars. :shrug


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

I could make you one =O


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

For shizzle!? 

Cheers mate, much appreciated.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Sweet, cheers. Buu saga was kickass.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

Vegeta at his marvelous best. Majin Vegeta rocks. (Bebi Vegeta sucks so much... )


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you mean Vegeta's general appearance or when he was controlled by Bebi?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

Appearance, as well as Vegeta getting taken over, AGAIN! When it happened with Bob, Vegeta overpowered the control, with this we saw an awesomely animated fight scene between Vegeta and Gohan, and then he gets possessed (again, RINSE AND REPEAT!).


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

What did you think about the pink shirt in the Trunks/beginning of androids saga?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

That was bad arse.


*Spoiler*: _The Man_ 





Only manly men can wear pink without being gay...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 4, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> That was bad arse.
> Only manly men can wear pink without being gay...


No truer words were spoken.

When Vegeta became a super saiyan, he got more badass. Even mocked Goku when he saved his life.

Vegeta >>>>>>>>>> Goku.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

Vegeta was at his coolest when he was talking about having to completely break himself to be Super Saiyan. Definatly Vegeta > Goku.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 4, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> That was bad arse.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Man_
> ...


And the oxymoron of the shirt, it said "Bad Man" in the back.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

I miss the days of being a 12 year old and waiting every day for 4pm when Dragonball Z was on. Although, now I have over half the series saved on my computer >.>


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 4, 2006)

James used to have access to the Private server of NarutoMania. (Free of course, like I'd pay for anything =\)

Had all of them, but I never finished it before there server went down, and when I came back up, the persons account that I was leeching off was not restored =[


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 4, 2006)

I wish my authoritarian jackasses of Deans & Associates at NYU would allow at the very least for us students to watch anime with our DVDs on their hard drives, but they claim "it violates the principles of the school"

I believe they graduated with a BS in BS


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 4, 2006)

Either one won't suit the greedy Deans.

Damn them


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2006)

May i join in the DBZ convo? 


Vegeta 4 Life!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Blatantly, Vegeta was always a more interesting character than Goku. Much better at smack talk.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2006)

Why does GT have to suck so much?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

It's *FILLER*. I didn't think the last bit was that bad, but that was because it had Vegeta.

What I think sucked so much was the Garlic Jr saga.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 5, 2006)

Dragon Ballz is a silly cartoon. Period.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

The first series when Goku was a kid? That wasn't as good.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 5, 2006)

My favorite was the normal Dragon Ball. That series owned the rest of them.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

The original? When Goku was a kid? It was ooookay, but had no Vegeta.


----------



## Chi (Mar 5, 2006)

Never watched GT.. In fact, I never watched any of DB series.
I only read the manga..

Vegeta was cool and stuff, but his "pride" made him do some stupid things..
I was always like "WTF? Are you an idiot? Finish him already!".

I think he was too obsessed with "#1 strongest guy" position. And I didn't liked his attitude sometimes.
Like how he was treating Trunks at the beginning (when he found out it was he from the future)..


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2006)

I haven't watched the entire anime either just the good parts, i have read the manga a lot of times though.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Vegeta's main weakness was his pride, and it did lead him to do some regrettable things. Everyone had their main weakness, Goku's was his always trusting people/being too nice, even when they were enemies, e.g. not finishing off Frieza at first.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2006)

Goku sucks!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Vegeta rules, Goku drools. Sing it with me.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2006)

*sings* 

Goku was fine in DB though.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

That's because kid Vegeta wasn't there. He was already fighting and killing as a young Saiyan warrior.


----------



## Chi (Mar 5, 2006)

Goku was.. Goku was just "normal" 
I wasn't too happy when he leaved Freeza alive too.
But he also stopped Krilin from killing Vegeta after their first battle..

Well.. My favorite charecter was always "Kame Sennin" 
And I absolutely loved future Trunks first appearence..


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2006)

I liked Goten, he got too little credit!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Ahhh Gotenks, what a funny dude.


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 5, 2006)

all the ol mods are now advisors..
which means there are vacancies
which means members will be turned into mods 
which means iam on top of the list!

aah iam flattered i am.. but i got uni and stuff ..well i am free mosta the time.. o.o what the hell ill take it!!


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 5, 2006)

Haunter said:
			
		

> all the ol mods are now advisors..
> which means there are vacancies
> which means members will be turned into mods
> which means iam on top of the list!
> ...



How about no.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Veg, have you seen any of the DB or DBZ movies?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 5, 2006)

All except Bio Brolli. And no Dragonball ones, I saw the GT one... EWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Stank worse than the Garlic Jr saga?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 5, 2006)

It was disgusting. =X


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 5, 2006)

The past couple of pages pain me.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 5, 2006)

-kicks skmt in her testicles-


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 5, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> The past couple of pages pain me.



Ditto.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> -kicks skmt in her testicles-



Is "her testicles" considered a grammar mistake?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Could be a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 5, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Is "her testicles" considered a grammar mistake?



skmt's a girl  

Tis a joke.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh noes! A joke on NF that wasn't obvious! This is a first.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 5, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Is "her testicles" considered a grammar mistake?


I take it Ronin meant to kick her in the ovaries....


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya know Sadako from the ring is a girl with testicles but no penis.


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 6, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> How about no.


ahahaha ok


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> skmt's a girl
> 
> Tis a joke.



I was joking too.  *grope his boobies*


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2006)

May i log off? :sad


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2006)

I killed the thread? Sorry, I didn't mean it. I won't come again *packing*


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2006)

What is going on? Ovaries, testicles...?

And why is yasha packing??


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

You see why the thread stopped. This thread needs more DBZ, specifically Vegeta.


----------



## Chi (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

See, now it's better.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't we have enough of DBZ already? I see Vegeta everywhere in this thread.


----------



## vanh (Mar 6, 2006)

DBZ ?


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2006)

Isn't that DB?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 6, 2006)

*limps through thread* Hey guys..... =0

Man, God kicked me so hard I started cramping in my sleep! XD


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. *heals*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

Have a senzu bean!


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought we were out of them.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 6, 2006)

There's only way to "heal" those kind of cramps and it's not with a senzu bean...kekeke..


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2006)

How then?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 6, 2006)

Marvin Gaye?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 6, 2006)

Al Green? Luther Vandross?

Yoshi's got a point, cause I wanna give skmt some "Sexual Healing"


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 7, 2006)

Gonna get some Marvin Gaye, Some Luther Vandross, a little Anita definetly set this party off right.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 7, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Yoshi's got a point, cause I wanna give skmt some "Sexual Healing"



I think you'd like to give every female on this planet some sort of sexual healing.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 7, 2006)

Man I really need to get myself an Berserk avi and sig. >_<


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 7, 2006)

I refuse to be a trend follower.... >.>

*ignores hypocrisy and continues collecting FF images*


----------



## Aman (Mar 7, 2006)

Can NF stop getting attacked?!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 7, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Man I really need to get myself an Berserk avi and sig. >_<



You need a Griffith theme Josip, it'll suit you better. 




			
				skmt999 said:
			
		

> I refuse to be a trend follower.... >.>



Have you read the manga skmt999? If not, please let me send you the first few chapters. I promise that you'll be back for more.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 7, 2006)

Actually, no I haven't. I was sent like the last few chapters about a month ago but I don't like starting at the end of things. It's always confusing.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 7, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Actually, no I haven't. I was sent like the last few chapters about a month ago but I don't like starting at the end of things. It's always confusing.



Check your inbox, now.


----------



## Chi (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow.. It seems everyone is in this "Berserk" thingy..
It's certainly strange since manga is going on for about 15 years already..
I guess forums also have their "fashion" stuff


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, my inbox is inundated! 

Well, no hope then. I guess I'll have to check this out. My roomate is exceptionally pleased. She doesn't think I'll like it, but wants the links. XD


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 7, 2006)

I tried to read Berserk, but couldn't get through the first volume as I thought that it was utter crap.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 7, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> I tried to read Berserk, but couldn't get through the first volume as I thought that it was utter crap.



You have to continue reading until you come to the part where Griffith appears in the story, then you're _*really*_ hooked.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 8, 2006)

A manga that fails to hook people after the first Volume, really sucks. I have tried on three seperate occasions to read the series, each time someone recommends it to me, I try it. I find it sucks. Matter of opinion.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 8, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> A manga that fails to hook people after the first Volume, really sucks.



That's not necessarily true. A lot of mangas' plots thicken after about a couple of volumes. Prime example of that is Naruto, the first chapters sucked monkeys' balls. Then slowly but surely it picked up and now has hordes of fans all over the world, you and I included.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 8, 2006)

Berserk is one of the best mangas ever, and it becomes deeper and deeper as you progress, but all in alla Griffith is possibly my favorite "bad" guy.

Such an awesome character. But yeah Berserk is kind of slow-paced, especially since like 10 volumes are a prolouge.  X_X

Still good shit.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 8, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You need a Griffith theme Josip, it'll suit you better.


JayKingler stole that one, so I took the next best thing. Miss Luka.


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2006)

> Berserk is one of the best mangas ever, and it becomes deeper and deeper as you progress, but all in alla Griffith is possibly my favorite "bad" guy.


I suppose I should try a third time, but I'm under 18, so...



> Please do not click if you're not at least 18 years of age.


:can


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

You guys should read Gintama. Mel pimped me it. Samurais and aliens.  Matt loves samurai and aliens.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 8, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> JayKingler stole that one, so I took the next best thing. Miss Luka.



You're right, Luka's morals are quite impressive. However, she doesn't have the power to back it up. On the other hand, this guy does ..


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the first chapter of Naruto, it is what made me want to read on...


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2006)

First chapter of Naruto sucked! 

Hey, what's with that huge Vegeta avy, don't make me change the size of my avy too!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

Only Vegeta can have an avvy like that. At least it's a nice one.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't make me copy your avy and make it bigger! 

Bigger=Better.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigger = Great White Fleet.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 8, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> You're right, Luka's morals are quite impressive. However, she doesn't have the power to back it up. On the other hand, this guy does ..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It's not about backing up ones views with strength of muscle or power; it's about staying true to oneself, which Luka does plenty. We are all going to die and therefore lose someday, it's how we live that definies us as winners or losers.

In short - Luka for the win in equal amounts as Gatts. 

*Matt:* Where the hell have you been? I never see you around the boards anymore. T___T


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 8, 2006)

Berserk would be pretty lame if Luka was the main character. 

Fight? Can't we talk about it instead?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 8, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Berserk would be pretty lame if Luka was the main character.
> 
> Fight? Can't we talk about it instead?


That's why she isn't the main character. So that violent emo whores like you will be pleased. Asshole! T___T


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Matt:* Where the hell have you been? I never see you around the boards anymore. T___T



I know.  I feel like I haven't been around forever! This is just the worst time of year at school. I'm really busy in band and jazz. I need to practice for my recital and such, so I might be around a little less at certain times. =/ Anyway, have you been okay?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 8, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Fight? Can't we talk about it instead?



Well we could, but we don't want to spoil the fun for the members who haven't read any of it yet. 

_____________________________

S&G - How do you make the background of a picture disappear, so that all is left is the outline of the character himself? I know it's got something to do with .png format, but I can't figure out for myself.  


*Spoiler*: _Example_ 



​


----------



## Chi (Mar 8, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'm really busy in band


 
Band? You mean, like, music band?
That's really cool  
And what are you playing? I guess it's rock (since it's very popular in America  ).
Tell me more


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Oro, I did something like that in PS today when I was messing around in PS, but I'm not quite sure how I did it. I think I made a copy of the blue channel and inverted it. Then I like made two layers and filled the original layer with white. Then Select > Load Selection > Inverted Blue Channel copy you made. Then fill the selection with black. Tell me if it works; I did it to start a coloring, but I'm pretty sure it did something to that effect.

And Chi, I wish. I've always wanted to be in a rock band, but I don't have my bass anymore. ;_; I'm talking about the school concert band. I play bass clarinet for that. And I play alto sax for jazz ensemble.


----------



## Chi (Mar 8, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> And Chi, I wish. I've always wanted to be in a rock band, but I don't have my bass anymore. ;_; I'm talking about the school concert band. I play bass clarinet for that. And I play alto sax for jazz ensemble.


 
I see.. I thought you had a music band and you practise in your garage like I've seen in the movies 
I guess playing on the music instruments is cool. I wanted to learn how to play the guitar (not electric), but now I got a "after uiniversity job" and don't have much time. I don't have a guitar also  

I remember few years ago we (me and friends) were celebrating something.
And at night we all were sitting around the fire and one of my friends played the guitar and sang song. That was soo awesome  


@Orochimaru I believe he just cut out unneded parts by using "magic wand tool" (the must be no "background layer. Cut out completely)  and then saved picture as .png with special parameters.
BTW. It's transparent only in Firefox (maybe Opera also). It's displayed as grey in the IE...


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 8, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Hey Oro, I did something like that in PS today when I was messing around in PS, but I'm not quite sure how I did it. I think I made a copy of the blue channel and inverted it. Then I like made two layers and filled the original layer with white. Then Select > Load Selection > Inverted Blue Channel copy you made. Then fill the selection with black. Tell me if it works; I did it to start a coloring, but I'm pretty sure it did something to that effect.



Thanks for the explanation Giro. But I don't have PS to begin with. I have ACDSee 5, which does have the magic wand effect but it doesn't work the way I want it to. I was hoping that it was a simple process, but since it's that complicated then I guess I'll just shut up about it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 8, 2006)

*Matt:* I'm good but been sick; which sucks. Busy in school and stuff tho.

*Orochimaru-Sama:* It's a pain to explain. 

Basically make sure your background is transperant in PhotoShop as in when you delete something or erase it it's not white nor black that shows, but those grey and white squares.



Now you just have to mark up and erase the shit that you DON'T want. I usually use the _Magic Wand_ or Eraser (when I'm doing something that is screwed up with teh Wand).




Now finally save the file in PNG. Simply by going to File >>> Save As >>> write up a file name and chose "PNG" in the format field and tada!


EDIT*
Oh I see. Anyways, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Don't make me copy your avy and make it bigger!
> 
> Bigger=Better.



But your avatars is as big as n00bs are allowed. 

And Berserk still sucks


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 8, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Matt:* I'm good but been sick; which sucks. Busy in school and stuff tho.
> 
> *Orochimaru-Sama:* It's a pain to explain.
> 
> ...



For going though all that trouble, I promise to download Adobe PS tonight. Thank you so much!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 8, 2006)

In case you missed my edit.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 8, 2006)

> And Berserk still sucks


You are entitled to your opinion (even though the fact that you admit to not having read all of Berserk proves you are making an ignorant comment).

I'll tell you what. I'll make you a deal.

If you, Ronin/Vegeta, can read Berserk from start to finish and still honestly tell me that it sucks, I will gladly have my rep reset and cease to use Berserk related images in my themes from now on.

I know you could just disable and remove my rep and image-uploading capabilities, but that wouldn't be very sporting of you.

I know I am assuming a lot here and that you could easily screw me over on this deal, but I have faith that if you actually read Berserk, despite your many prejudices against it, you will come to love it or at least appreciate it for the amazing work that it is.

If you'll take me up on this, I would appreciate it greatly, even if it ends up badly for me.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

Joko, you're sick? What's wrong?  My brothers have strep throat. x_x I hope you feel better.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

Seems like a reasonable challenge. This will be interesting.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 8, 2006)

I did that with One Piece, someone told me to do that, it still doesn't make me go "zOMFG AWESOME"...

I may consider it, but I'd rather read through Vagabond than start reading a more lengthy manga.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, whatever. The offer stands. Keep it in mind. 

*I also plan to read Vagabond at some point--I wonder if you would be interested in getting involved with a Vagabond project, as mentioned in the first post of my Berserk Project thread. *


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

What's Vagabond?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 8, 2006)

Vagabond is a great manga, that is more real than fake, its a fictional account of the life of Miyamoto Musashi. If you don't know who that is, go shoot yourself, or consult google.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 8, 2006)

> Vagabond is a great manga, that is more real than fake, its a fictional account of the life of Miyamoto Musashi. If you don't know who that is, go shoot yourself, or consult google.


You sure know how to draw in uncertain, fledgling, and potential readers.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

Since I'm a nice guy, for the lazy: 

Wow. It looks really good. Why don't you pimp it to us Ronin?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 8, 2006)

It is on that FTP you guys use I believe, or get it from #lurk. I have read one Volume and I am hooked.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 8, 2006)

> It is on that FTP you guys use I believe, or get it from #lurk. I have read one Volume and I am hooked.


I am definitely going to read that one, right after I finish re-reading Bokko. Vagabond is, from all accounts, amazing.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 8, 2006)

I just found it on ftp. I'll get it from there. Thanks for the heads up Rogeta.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 8, 2006)

It is on Mangacult. Okay. I'll download and pimp myself then. 

I hope you guys appreciate the thingies I do for you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 8, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I just found it on ftp. I'll get it from there. Thanks for the heads up *Rogeta*.


Speaking of DBZ, you fused Jimbo's names  

Now all we gotta do is fuse some random users for funny results........
That gives me an idea.... but since it'll get thrown away cause I start the threads, then someone else open the thread for me.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 9, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> Vagabond is a great manga, that is more real than fake, its a fictional account of the life of Miyamoto Musashi. If you don't know who that is, go shoot yourself, or consult google.


*gets gun*...wait I know who he is 
Wow but this sounds really interesting...ack too many series I have to read.  Black Cat, Berserk, Trigun, and now I HAVE to read this too.  I wonder if it follows him exactly, like how he was rather violent sometimes.


----------



## Aman (Mar 9, 2006)

Where's Ama these days?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 9, 2006)

*gets back in gear after melting brains with that fucking weird manga*

Hey guys, whazzap? People playing with their names again or something? Dammit, I can't leave this forum for a single day without something silly going on, now can I?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 9, 2006)

Whoever the Staff mod next, they should also change the person's username so everyone goes nuts again about 'how they've never heard about them before'. And ideally change the profile to look as new as possible.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 9, 2006)

^But now everyone would know.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 9, 2006)

Spoilers 

T____T
next time use 
*Spoiler*: _..._ 



this


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 9, 2006)

I posted it so it would never happen but everyone would go 'hey remember when shroomsday made that joke' and some people would say 'yeah that was pretty good' and then we'd all laugh until we felt numb enough for the pain to go away.

Well, something like that.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 10, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *gets back in gear after melting brains with that fucking weird manga*
> 
> Hey guys, whazzap? People playing with their names again or something? Dammit, I can't leave this forum for a single day without something silly going on, now can I?



Skmt!


----------



## Aman (Mar 10, 2006)

Ama, don't ever leave again!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

Vegeta pwns.[/fanboy]

Looks like some NF eggs are yet to hatch...


----------



## Aman (Mar 10, 2006)

If you want i can fix a Vegeta avy for you that is 300x300 and it'll still work here.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

How can you do that?  

300x300 is a bit big isn't it? How about 200x150?


----------



## Aman (Mar 10, 2006)

PM me the avy you want and i'll fix it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 10, 2006)

I have no avvy for you to fix.


----------



## Aman (Mar 11, 2006)

What about the one Ronin made for you?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 11, 2006)

You are talking about saving it in that weird file type right?


----------



## Aman (Mar 11, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 11, 2006)

.tar isn't it?


----------



## Aman (Mar 11, 2006)

No... At least not the one i use, but i guess there are many different types i can use.


----------



## Chi (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool "Kenshin" theme, *Vegeta*.

Though from the villians I always liked Shishio the most..
He was so cold and calculating


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 11, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> .tar isn't it?



It's .art not .tar.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

It's Rogeta! Or is it Ronishi now?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 11, 2006)

Since we knew Jimbo for his past 4 different names, I guess I'll fuze them, DB Style, as suggested before (but no one followed suit, since it CAME OUT OF ME) 

I guess it's safe to call him *Uramura Rogetashin*


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 11, 2006)

Or you could just call me Vegeta.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 11, 2006)

nice new Bad guy theme Vegeta


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

But it would feel like I was talking to the real Vegeta. And that's not possible, since he does not exist. Anyway, I feel weird talking to members who's names are actual characters.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 11, 2006)

Man, are people *still* playing name scramble in here?


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2006)

It seems so.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 12, 2006)

It is kinda lame.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 12, 2006)

ummmm I'd just like to say that I didn't have anything to do with that thread, and just saw it randomly ....so um please don't hold anything against me....but also don't hold anything against the thread creator since he was only voicing what he felt was a good idea.  I have no comment as to anything else that may have arisen from this.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 12, 2006)

Myeh. I closed it because we don't have "Ban this guy" threads, so why should we have "Mod this guy" threads.

It not that we don't want to listen to advice from the masses, is just that we don't want to listen to advice from the masses about those two things.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 12, 2006)

Understood.  Do what you think is best.  It would've gotten ugly anyway.  From the jump people had quite the wild opposing views, so quieting it down was a great idea...plus it was in the wrong place right?  I usually tend to try and stay out of issues like this, and leave those issues to whatever the staff thinks is best....which may be weird since I post in here from time to time :S.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 12, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> It's not that we don't want to listen to advice from the masses



Hypocrisy much?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Hypocrisy much?



So?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, sup, Uramura Rogetashin


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 12, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Hey, sup, Uramura Rogetashin



Go get laid.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 12, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> Go get laid.


Aye aye, Cap'n!!!!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Mar 12, 2006)

Whats going on?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 12, 2006)

You have no friends and smell like week old semen.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 13, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> You have no friends and smell like week old semen.



You...FAIL! [/Kakashi][/God]


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

For some reason my nipples are hard all the time. Anything I can do?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 13, 2006)

Burn them off.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 13, 2006)

turn the left nipple Counter clock wise and the right nipple clock wise
to turn on the heat.
just dont be to gentle


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

I rub 'em all the time but still nothing :[


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 13, 2006)

that means you dont have an electric heater 
is your gas pipe conected good enough? 
+azmo great to see you again man


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't forget to make sure that everything is plugged in correctly.....


----------



## Aman (Mar 13, 2006)

What's with the nipple talking? 

If you're trying to turn me on it ain't working.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> that means you dont have an electric heater
> is your gas pipe conected good enough?
> +azmo great to see you again man



Even during the hottest of summers my nips are like concrete.

Great to see you too D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 13, 2006)

+azmo said:
			
		

> I rub 'em all the time but still nothing :[



>______> *molests*[/invisible]


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> >______> *molests*[/invisible]




Y halo thar sexy ;O


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

OMG, CANBY!!  

How's "La Bella Signora" treating you!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 13, 2006)

+azmo said:
			
		

> Y halo thar sexy ;O



OMG, hi.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 13, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> OMG, CANBY!!
> 
> How's "La Bella Signora" treating you!!



Pretty well. They've helped with the health treatment alot. I guess I should say I'm lucky they didn't terminate my contract for doing something as stupid as I did.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 13, 2006)

What did Zeh do? =O


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 13, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> What did Zeh do? =O


I reckon he petitioned Juventus FC to have their pink road uniforms back.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 14, 2006)

Canbehhhhhhhhhhhhh. <3


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> What did Zeh do? =O



Pretty long story. I was backpacking by the alps with some friends, and I climbed up on this ledge and starting waving around to my friends. Then I fell and fractured my leg.


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2006)

...

Really?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Worse than a prostitute with a mouth ulcer.


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Getting old?


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

Spammage to the X-TREME!


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

​


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> *REALLY!!​*​



FONT IS NOT BIG ENOUGH!

Moar like this!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

Fixedzorz.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

Huge font will take over the world! >


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

.............. 

*WANG KAI!*


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 14, 2006)

YA'RLY!                              .


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Love your sig and avatar setup Rogeta.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 14, 2006)

-Dances into the thread-


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG, now Jimbo changed his name again??? Though gotta love that new combo............ course, I miss Vegeta.  

Fyuuuuuu...shiyon, HA!!!

Now his usernames entity is *Uramuchel Rogetashiley.* 

j/k

You'll always be Jimmy (or Ronin/Vegeta) to me


----------



## Meijin (Mar 14, 2006)

Best ava/sig combo ever.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

Of course, Jimmy's new username has a typo.
You can look at the top of his avy, which is a dead giveaway; but he's got Admintastic powers to change the name anyways.  

EDIT: Typo fixenated.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 14, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Of course, Jimmy's new username has a typo.
> You can look at the top of his avy, which is a dead giveaway; but he's got Admintastic powers to change the name anyways.
> 
> EDIT: Typo fixenated.



RAWR, Vashinator saw it and informed me.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 14, 2006)

I guess the name *Uramuchel Rogetashiley* is out of the question, isn't it?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

James or Ronin would suffice.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you seen the show Ronin?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

The show Ronin Warriors. No

Anyother show bearing my name Ronin, no.


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, that dancing man was you, Ronin.  I didn't know who it was.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi is talking about this .. 

​


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2006)

I had the word ronin for a clue on some game where you had to get other people to say the word without saying the word yourself...

After no one got it with my brilliant "a Japanese warrior NOT in the service of a feudal lord" I resorted to that one Robert DeNiro movie.  Still, no one got it.  It sorta pissed me off.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, yeah I saw that at the Flics, sucked hard.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

Leon (Jean Reno) should have retired after his masterpiece of a movie "The professional". I have lost count of how many times I have watched this movie.

​


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2006)

> Leon (Jean Reno) should have retired after his masterpiece of a movie "The professional". I have lost count of how many times I have watched this movie.



Holy fuck, I totally fell in love with Natalie Portman in this movie.  I was about 13 the first time I saw it, and she was just... damn!


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

I liked him in Godzilla 2000 =O


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Holy fuck, I totally fell in love with Natalie Portman in this movie.  I was about 13 the first time I saw it, and she was just... damn!



Me too. It's like a violent version of the movie "Lolita". Only difference is that Leon doesn't bang the living daylights out of his little protege'


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

What was the quote about using a knife last? That was a cool quote.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What was the quote about using a knife last? That was a cool quote.



"The rifle is the first weapon you learn how to use, because it lets you keep your distance from the client. The closer you get to being a pro, the closer you can get to the client. The knife, for example, is the last thing you learn."


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2006)

> What was the quote about using a knife last? That was a cool quote.



"The rifle is the first weapon you learn how to use, because it lets you keep your distance from the client. The closer you get to being a pro, the closer you can get to the client. The knife, for example, is the last thing you learn."

I can't take credit for finding it.

EDIT:  Doubly so now.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> "The rifle is the first weapon you learn how to use, because it lets you keep your distance from the client. The closer you get to being a pro, the closer you can get to the client. The knife, for example, is the last thing you learn."



GOOGLE POWER!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> GOOGLE POWER!



You didn't expect me to memorize that shit did you? I can't remember what I had for dinner last night Goddammit!  

Click .


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2006)

> Click here.



That's where I got it too.  Originally, not this time.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

I still think it's a nice quote.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 15, 2006)

And so applicable to daily life!! That reminds me... I need to ask a freind about his shotgun. *wanders off mumbling*


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> And so applicable to daily life!! That reminds me... I need to ask a freind about his shotgun. *wanders off mumbling*



Do you still choke on your toothbrush?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 15, 2006)

Why... yes I do. Occasionally, anyway. It's getting harder to find a child-sized toothbrush that doesn't have a handle that mocks me these days.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 15, 2006)

What you need to do is to buy an electric toothbursh, and use only the tips.


----------



## Aman (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, really!


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 15, 2006)

no wai!


----------



## Meijin (Mar 15, 2006)

I herd you liek Mudkips?


----------



## Aman (Mar 15, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you want to be banned?


----------



## Meijin (Mar 15, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Do you want to be banned?



Seems my ultra Tazmo powers are weakened. Go James! Tapdance all over him >


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

The tapdance of death?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 15, 2006)

Why tapdance? Riverdancing would be more threatening..... :amazed


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

Link removed did skmt see what I made her?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

You're such a charmer Ronin. Teach me?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

That'd be like teaching Shishou tolerance.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 15, 2006)

Good to know you went back to the Vegeta theme and the Ronin name....

-Very good indeed-


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2006)

Lmao. That is quite good.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Will Sasuke and Sakura end up together? did skmt see what I made her?


Aaaaww. That's purdy!


----------



## Aman (Mar 16, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Really?



rly?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 16, 2006)

Are you saying I can't be a charmer? Or that you can't teach?


----------



## kimikiba (Mar 16, 2006)

i just recently starded reading the manga, but i cant see the library when im logged in. can anyone help me?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 16, 2006)

LeeHina fic

If you joined up to the Anime-only usergroup in the past then that might be why you couldn't see it.


----------



## kimikiba (Mar 16, 2006)

can i fix it?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 16, 2006)

A member of staff will probably see it here, but it wouldn't hurt to Private Message one of the Admins and request to be taken off that usergroup:

LeeHina fic


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

Just in case you people are too lazy to check the previous pages.... 
-gonzo-


----------



## Aman (Mar 16, 2006)

I just wanna say...

Really?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I just wanna say...
> 
> Really?


​


----------



## Aman (Mar 16, 2006)

Really?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 16, 2006)

Grr. Just spend five minutes searching my computer for where my son had stashed my shortcuts folder. I keep a little folder of shortcuts on my desktop so I don't have to search all over for them. (little used things, like... my browser of choice)

He was saved from mortal doooom by the timely arrival of his bus. Gotta have your priorities. School first, then a 'talk' with mama. *prepares the Board of Education.* All the schoolin' you gonna' need, boah.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Secks plz.



*sexes*

*molests*

*rapes*

zOMG?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

WHAT THE HFIL HAPPENED TO THE "Members Currently viewing thread" BOTTOM BAR????

YOU TOOK IT AWAY AGAIN??


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2006)

I still see it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

Uh, not at the forums main page. I meant at the bottom of each thread?
Or am I getting the "Naru Treatment" again?


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean Naruchacha (lol at marios old name)

+azmo freaking name changed  now it doesnt rhyme with gismo anymore 
that makes me emo


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2006)

@mario:  I was on a computer with firefox earlier and couldn't see the "currently active users viewing this thread" bar...but now that I'm back on my normal browser, I see it again.   It could be a firefox thing....

no more plusmo?...but stuff will still happen in the future right?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> @mario:  I was on a computer with firefox earlier and couldn't see the "currently active users viewing this thread" bar...but now that I'm back on my normal browser, I see it again.   It could be a firefox thing....


Uhhh, I don't have Firefox........yet.

So I guess it IS the Naru Treatment

j/k


----------



## martryn (Mar 16, 2006)

Hmmm... I couldn't see the bar in the last thread I was in but I see it now just fine.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 16, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> *sexes*
> 
> *molests*
> 
> ...



zOMG.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 16, 2006)

Aw, I miss out on all the rapage.... 
*eats lunch and contemplates writing a lemon for pure pain*


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no more plusmo?...but stuff will still happen in the future right?



Of course, but it won't be the future anymore...it will be, THE PASTURE!



			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> zOMG.



I'll rape you some more later if I don't fall asleep


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 16, 2006)

Martin was probably messing with something @ Thread Viewing thing.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess it had to be Mart....... cause I can see it now.

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread:* 1 (1 members and 0 guests)


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Uhhh, I don't have Firefox........yet.
> 
> So I guess it IS the Naru Treatment
> 
> j/k



sorry about that mario....I assume everyone has firefox *except me* since that seems to be the browser of choice here...xD....but of course I was corrected since I don't see the thing anymore....but I rarely pay any attention to it anyway.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 16, 2006)

Guys?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 16, 2006)

Matt! You're back! Stop having a life!


----------



## Procyon (Mar 16, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Matt! You're back! Stop having a life!



Oh god, I really wish I could. I'm really nervous. I have to perform at some state composing convention thing Thursday, and then I've got solofest in April and my recital in June. So busy.  

How are you Joko?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2006)

you'll do an awesome job Matt...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Oh god, I really wish I could. I'm really nervous. I have to perform at some state composing convention thing Thursday, and then I've got solofest in April and my recital in June. So busy.
> 
> How are you Joko?


I'm good been busy with school myself these past weeks, but now I've finished almost everything. So I'll be slacking in the following weeks.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Ryan! I hope you're right. 

Joko, have fun. I drool at the thought of slacking. Yum. Lazyness. Tomorrow I'm staying home just so I have a day with no work. -_-;


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 16, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I couldn't see the bar in the last thread



Same here.



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> I see it now just fine.



Same here.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 16, 2006)

My damn firefox won't work. I think it's due to the uni network.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

I owe a 12-pack of beer to the guy or girl that banned Y~K. Thank you on behalf of 99.99% of the library visitors.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 17, 2006)

That would be me, BOW DOWN!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> That would be me, BOW DOWN!



Thank You!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2006)

Y~K got banned? Really?:amazed 

*steal the beer*


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Y~K got banned? Really?:amazed



Yes Ronin banned her in celebration of St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2006)

Poor St. Patrick Y~K. I thought Ronin banned him just for fun.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> He banned him



For how long?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 17, 2006)

It's a perm. Y~K was on his last line and he still kept fucking around and being an ass. Ronin took the initiative.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> It's a perm. Y~K was on his last line and he still kept fucking around and being an ass. Ronin took the initiative.



Sweet!  

I was hoping it's not a week long ban, like everytime Y~K was banned. By the way S&G, if a member gets perm banned, can s/he register a new account and come back to the forums or not?


----------



## martryn (Mar 17, 2006)

> Y~K got banned? Really?



Yes!  Hell yes!  I win!  The bastard is gone!  I'm like, the greatest!  Now for the other asshole...


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Yes!  Hell yes!  I win!



We all win. 



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> Now for the other asshole...



Which one? Tobi is a good boy.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Mar 17, 2006)

You fools~!!  Banning the evil people only means that stronger and more evil people exist out there in the world.


What awaits us...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I was hoping it's not a week long ban, like everytime Y~K was banned. By the way S&G, if a member gets perm banned, can s/he register a new account and come back to the forums or not?


Yes you can re-register, but we tend to check IPs when someone is being a tard and dupes get the perm as soon as we find them.

Then when people are persistant in making dupes all the time, an admin can block their IP and I think they are even able to see the forums at all at that point.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Yes you can re-register, but we tend to check IPs when someone is being a tard and dupes get the perm as soon as we find them.
> 
> Then when people are persistant in making dupes all the time, an admin can block their IP and I think they are even able to see the forums at all at that point.



S&G, What I meant was like for example;  Yakushi~Kabuto, was a very aggressive flamer. If s/he returns as "Naruto123" and acts normally, visiting only the bleach section for example. Does s/he still get banned if a staff member found out that this is the same Yakushi~Kabuto thru the IP address or not?


----------



## martryn (Mar 17, 2006)

> Which one? Tobi is a good boy.



The asshole that was slandering my name in his custom title.  I want that jerk's head.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> The asshole that was slandering my name in his custom title.  I want that jerk's head.



You mean Kakihara. I saw that custom title too, and I wondering what the phuck was up with that. Pay him no mind, he gets banned once every 10 days anyways.


----------



## martryn (Mar 17, 2006)

> You mean Kakihara. I saw that custom title too, and I wondering what the phuck was up with that. Pay him no mind, he gets banned once every 10 days anyways.



He should be perm banned then.  I mean, if they're going to perm ban Shishou, who was at least entertaining, they should get rid of the problem posters that are never entertaining.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> He should be perm banned then.  I mean, if they're going to perm ban Shishou, who was at least entertaining, they should get rid of the problem posters that are never entertaining.



Well, I think they're trying to give them (even Shishou got his chances) a chance for redemption. But apparently it's no use.


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2006)

Yay, she's banned! 

What reason did you give her?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 17, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> S&G, What I meant was like for example;  Yakushi~Kabuto, was a very aggressive flamer. If s/he returns as "Naruto123" and acts normally, visiting only the bleach section for example. Does s/he still get banned if a staff member found out that this is the same Yakushi~Kabuto thru the IP address or not?


Actually it is custom to perm ban dupes of perm banned members as soon as they're found. Trying to avoid a temp ban through dupes is also a bad idea since it might increase your ban length.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Actually it is custom to perm ban dupes of perm banned members as soon as they're found. Trying to avoid a temp ban through dupes is also a bad idea since it might increase your ban length.



Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2006)

We perm ban dupes, even if the main user isn't banned.  Very few were allowed to live, for various reasons, but none of them are still around anymore.


----------



## Gοοba (Mar 17, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> none of them are still around anymore.


None?               .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Actually it is custom to perm ban dupes of perm banned members as soon as they're found. Trying to avoid a temp ban through dupes is also a bad idea since it might increase your ban length.




What happens if you have siblings on the forums who log on from the same IP address? Would you believe it's a dupe account?  

I often have friends who are on NF that log onto my computer as well :S


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 17, 2006)

looool at that gooba


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2006)

There is a difference, Gobber is just the evil Gooba.

*runs away*


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 17, 2006)

That is a problem. I live in the same house with my brother and his roomate, and I think we all have accounts. Not that my brother ever posts.... but still. This can't be that unusual of circumstances. I'm sure there are a good number of housemates and freinds who share an IP.

I guess in that case, you'd better make sure the staff knows the situation. That way there's a better chance of not getting banned along with your dorky brother.


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2006)

They wouldn't dare to ban you or your dupes anyway.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

Whose Y~K?


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2006)

Yakushi~Kabuto.

Aka the Devil.

*runs away again*


----------



## Blue (Mar 17, 2006)

We occasionally do flush the accounts from different family members, but it's generally ironed out in the court.


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2006)

Omg, Dani actually came here!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG #1: Dani's banned?? 
EDIT: Whoa, that was a fast return.

OMG #2: Aman didn't stupidly say "Really?"

OMG #3: The *"Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread:"* bottom bar is once again gone!!!


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG #4: My nipples aren't hard!? Ohshit!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 17, 2006)

Vash, demodded and then banned? Forum glitch or something?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

What the heck? Crazyness goin' on.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

Seems like some rearranging going on. Tazmo is actually on


----------



## Procyon (Mar 17, 2006)

Meijin...What's your pre-changed username?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2006)

It's +azmo


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 17, 2006)

it used to be >_>


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

That large Goober face is scaring me.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 17, 2006)

aw he's not evil 
he's just not nice 
goober was cool i miss him


----------



## Procyon (Mar 17, 2006)

Ahh, Canby. How ya doing?


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ahh, Canby. How ya doing?



Pretty good. Hungry though, gonna get some grub now. You?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a chest cold and my mind is all fuzzy! ^_^
I went to lay down for a bit, but my roomate snuck the ferret onto my loft and he attacked the cat - who farted in my face, and then the ferret slid down the wall to escape.

So. Here am I, at the keyboard again. I should brush my hair. Or go on a holy quest for ice cream. Hm.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 17, 2006)

yo meijin...who is that guy in ya avy


----------



## Meijin (Mar 17, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> yo meijin...who is that guy in ya avy



.

He's also in my sig, to the right.

Btw,  Che.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 17, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> .
> 
> He's also in my sig, to the right.
> 
> Btw,  Che.


oh i see, cool

ps: yeah, he is the smex O;

*grows a beard*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2006)

Che Guevara, one of many iconic South American/Latin American people in its history.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 17, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I have a chest cold and my mind is all fuzzy! ^_^
> I went to lay down for a bit, but my roomate snuck the ferret onto my loft and he attacked the cat - who farted in my face, and then the ferret slid down the wall to escape.
> 
> So. Here am I, at the keyboard again. I should brush my hair. Or go on a holy quest for ice cream. Hm.


Yikes...that's just...wow.  Sorry to hear that .
So are ferrets considered rodents?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 17, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ahh, Canby. How ya doing?



DON'T TOUCH HIM


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> DON'T TOUCH HIM


Aw, nuts. I petted him already.
Sowwy, Jack. You should've warned us earlier..


----------



## Procyon (Mar 17, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> DON'T TOUCH HIM



I'll give you something to be  about.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

Lots of touchy feely-ness going on here. Continue.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2006)

*gropes [insert username here]*

  :spwank


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I'll give you something to be  about.



CANBEH IS MINE  :fire :asphyxiation


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 18, 2006)

But yet, he's one of the few that has permission to grope me. o.O

*flees thread to the safety of cough-syrup befuddled sleep*


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 18, 2006)

*Reads thread*


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting. 


Really?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

And i steal the 5000th post.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 18, 2006)

*throws confetti's*


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 18, 2006)

*eats confetti*


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

This is the happiest day of my life...

Really?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> AM I FUNNY YET?!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Really?



Seeing as that posts count in this section, it'd be nice for users to contribute somewhat instead of spew tripe repeatedly. I mean, once was okay; twice was funny to an extent; three was meh; all others were nerfed. So, I'll ask you once - please stop or you'll get a day off.


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

Really? 


I still luff ya.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Really?



Well atleast you changed the smiley. 

Question: Is Vash still a smod? I don't see his name on the forum leaders list.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> This is the happiest day of my life...


That's sad. Real sad.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> 
> I still luff ya.


I loff ya too, man... but
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Meijin (Mar 18, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> DON'T TOUCH HIM







			
				El Jackal said:
			
		

> oh i see, cool
> 
> ps: yeah, he is the smex O;
> 
> *grows a beard*



Omg sex.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S&G


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice job, Orochimaru-Sama. 

Very good job for a first timer, my first trans job looked like shit. You only missed a few spots around him but otherwise it looks kickass.

I woudl suggest that you make a new layer that you put at the bottom and fill that layer with some dark color. That way you can spot if you missed any spots.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

nice one Oro 
i think i should get Firefox cause i allways get the transparantcy in a pale blue instead of the nf background.
thats why i use a part of NF as my background when i want to make a transparant sig


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Nice job, Orochimaru-Sama.
> 
> Very good job for a first timer, my first trans job looked like shit. You only missed a few spots around him but otherwise it looks kickass.
> 
> I woudl suggest that you make a new layer that you put at the bottom and fill that layer with some dark color. That way you can spot if you missed any spots.



I have yet to figure out those layer things. I'm the kinda guy who learns thru trial and error, not by reading tutorials. :S

It takes a little bit more time, but once I learn it, it's there for good. 




			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> nice one Oro
> i think i should get Firefox cause i allways get the transparantcy in a pale blue instead of the nf background.
> thats why i use a part of NF as my background when i want to make a transparant sig



Thanks jef. 

I'm using IE, but I don't see what pale blue you're talking about?


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

weird maybe my screen is Facked up


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

Well here's FireFox if you want it anyway. 


*Spoiler*: _FireFox_ 



​


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

not now
but next month i'll get it 
thanks for the link


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I loff ya too, man... but
> *Spoiler*: __


Rea........................

I'll do it for you!


----------



## Reznor (Mar 18, 2006)

> Question: Is Vash still a smod? I don't see his name on the forum leaders list.


 He's banned, that's all.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

for how long?
anyone taking his place?


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 18, 2006)

Banned? Was it a request ban since I thought it was nearly impossible for a Moderator or SMod to be banned...


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

it is if a smod bans all the admins


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

He's so evil!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Banned? Was it a request ban since I thought it was nearly impossible for a Moderator or SMod to be banned...


yes, but they love to ban advisors. hell...they my had my eyes on me right now 

<.< >.>

*notices a red dot on his forehead*

Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

*jumps in front of Javier*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm just trying to take a picture, jeez. Now I got one of Ammy *throws away*.

I'll have your picture for the exposee Javier!


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 18, 2006)

*snickers*

Man. I miss that 'who's viewing' thing. It helped me tell if there was anyone likely to beat me to posting.

In other news, I stabbed my foot on carpet tacks while trying to get the mail today. It hurts. And I have a bloody sock now. 
But the mail was worth it!! A Chii pin for my roomie, and a reeealy neat Vincent poster for me!!


----------



## Taxman (Mar 18, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> weird maybe my screen is Facked up



no, it's not your computer...I get the pale blue color as well and I don't use IE....


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 18, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> In other news, I stabbed my foot on carpet tacks while trying to get the mail today. It hurts. And I have a bloody sock now.



Awww  

_*disinfects and puts band aid*_ 

There you go.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no, it's not your computer...I get the pale blue color as well and I don't use IE....


Damn
that means i opened it up and started fixing the wire work for nothing  

were did the red one go  








 thanks for telling


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

*comes back from the dead* 

I miss being able to see all the lurkers!


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

same here aman 

>_> starts lurking >_> with out being noticed


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2006)

Awwwww man.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you Ruri and Rho for helping out in the art section
good desision of the mod crew 
happy there finaly are mods in there to take care of it

PMing smods for help is history


----------



## Meijin (Mar 19, 2006)

Jacko? 

*rapes*


----------



## Aman (Mar 19, 2006)

*watches*


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 19, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> Jacko?
> 
> *rapes*



Canbeh? *loves on* <3


----------



## Sayo (Mar 19, 2006)

I promoted myself to Leet administrator, You are now free of kaga's tyranny *pokes*. ..


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 19, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> I promoted myself to Leet administrator, You are now free of kaga's tyranny *pokes*. ..



>3                 .


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Sex pile on! *jumps in*


----------



## Meijin (Mar 19, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Canbeh? *loves on* <3



;_;

*rapes*


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oooh! A smexathon! *brings out the popcorn and camcorder* >8^D


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 19, 2006)

Grey's anatomy should run the world.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh my God this thread is dumb.

ANd it just got dumber. :8


----------



## Meijin (Mar 20, 2006)

Ubiquitous said:
			
		

> Grey's anatomy should run the world.



Pfft.

House > Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Sayo (Mar 20, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> >3                 .


Die you evil meat stick muncher *stabs poke through heart* 


= \

<edit>


> He's so evil!
> 
> *jumps in front of Javier*
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Mr vagebond here, i mean even i didn't lower myself to these standards in my spam days, for a forum leaders thread there's an awfull lot of leadership >_>


----------



## Aman (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought i heard someone saying they'd close this after the 5000th post.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 20, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> ;_;
> 
> *rapes*



;_;

*moans*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> ;_;
> 
> *moans*


*films while hiding amongst the "bushes"*

Ohhhh, baby, I'll get the bucks when I post this baby on E-Bay!!  $_$;


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 20, 2006)

STOP TAKING ADV. OF OUR UNCOUTH LOVE :burn  :finger


----------



## chauronity (Mar 20, 2006)

Just WTF is happening to my NF 



Annoyin


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

You're being attacked by postage stamps?


----------



## Aman (Mar 20, 2006)

*masturbates while watching*


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 20, 2006)

Seeing as that Justice, the lead GFX mod, has taken a leave of absence, a new mod has taken his place for the time being. Congrats Benny. For those of you who're unfamiliar w/ Benny, he was a not too recent advisor, GFX mod before that, and a member of the Akatsuki back in the heyday.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Benny is a mod again? o_0  Wow, hard to get rid of that guy aye?   Congrats anyway Ben <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

Whoa, Benny is back???
And for the first time ever, we'll see his username in italics (Akatsuki denotations don't count).

Nice..... 
I'll miss Patman, though. He's a fun dude.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Benny's stuff looks cool. Nice car.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

About the main page....
Before adding Benny on the first page, would anyone edit the mods/smods/admins usernames to their correct denotations instead of just showing bold fonts??? Like so

[insert date]  _Axass_ ........
[insert date]  _Ruri_ ..........
[insert date]  *Ronin* ......


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 20, 2006)

Why?          D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 20, 2006)

Does it really matter? :s


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Mario wants to look important and valued, that's why. 

Bu-tsubuse.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 20, 2006)

I think I saw that person maybe once or twice. Though, his time was way before I was even on the board, I suppose. =/

Though, congrats on the modship (again), Benny.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Mario wants to look important and valued, that's why.
> 
> Bu-tsubuse.


How'd you know?? 

And we got one too many admins too.  xP


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 20, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> And we got one too many admins too.  xP



We've had the same number of admins for a while, essentially. ^^


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> How'd you know??
> 
> And we got one too many admins too. xP


You are NOT an admin.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 20, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> ;_;
> 
> *moans*



How ya been sexy?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 21, 2006)

*gropes Zeh and runs*


----------



## Meijin (Mar 21, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *gropes Zeh and runs*



*fondles skmt over and over*

D:

zomg gays what, I'm going to become a pro Go player >


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 21, 2006)

Question to staff: Exactly why is there an on-going convo thread in guise of a information-worthy thread?


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 21, 2006)

*steals Skmeet's pants*

I honestly don't know, Oni. Why don't you suck my cock again.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 21, 2006)

Tempting, unfortunately I'm tired. Maybe later. ;D

(I better leave before the impurity of this thread corrupts me)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 21, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Why?          D:



It's for my sake, I just don't understand anything anymore.


----------



## Dragonzair (Mar 21, 2006)

This place is probably more perverted than the bathhouse convos. D=


----------



## Meijin (Mar 21, 2006)

lawlz

*humpz*


----------



## De Monies (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll tell you in 4 months time dee zed


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 21, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> How ya been sexy?



You're never on MSN. ;____;


----------



## Meijin (Mar 21, 2006)

WHAT?! I'M ALWAYS ON!

*humps*


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats, Benny, whoever you are.

Jef88 should've got it though!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 21, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> WHAT?! I'M ALWAYS ON!
> 
> *humps*



<3333333333


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2006)

He may always be on, but I'll always be sexy.[/corny]

*runs before death*


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2006)

*stops Kageyoshi and rapes*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Congrats, Benny, whoever you are.
> 
> Jef88 should've got it though!


agrees 
you better keep it clean  its my favo place 

Congrats 
who or what are you?
do i know you (name change orso?)


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2006)

Noooo, someone help me! Every time I shout stop he just replies "Really?  "


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2006)

Reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly? (as in enjoyment )


----------



## Sayo (Mar 21, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Seeing as that Justice, the lead GFX mod, has taken a leave of absence, a new mod has taken his place for the time being. Congrats Benny. For those of you who're unfamiliar w/ Benny, he was a not too recent advisor, GFX mod before that, and a member of the Akatsuki back in the heyday.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 21, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH



rofl.

Don't worry - we've already warned Benny to be a good bish.


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2006)

But jef would be better!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 21, 2006)

I still can't believe Pat is not active.
Who's gonna discuss Senators vs Islanders from now on??

But on the other side, it's good to see the old-schoolers back!


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> But jef would be better!


Shut up Aman 
benny is gonna do well (i hope or there gonne be some casulties)
and Ruri <3 is still mod there so  at least someone i know is there


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2006)

*stalks jef and finds out that jef is trying to kill benny*

*stops jef*

*then rapes*


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 21, 2006)

hahahah 
very funny
depent on who your raping 
rape is not funny 

unless you rape clown

(god i love that quoate )


----------



## Aman (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm raping you.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 21, 2006)

can't you guys think of any other activities other than rape ... where is the good old murder and kidnapping?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 21, 2006)

Note that Benny is a temp mod.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 21, 2006)

*hack-wheeze-coughs on Rez* :zombie


----------



## Sayo (Mar 21, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Note that Benny is a temp mod.


Grats benny, you know i was kidding ^.~


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 21, 2006)

8=D                       ()


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 21, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Grats benny, you know i was kidding ^.~



  

Suuuuuuuurrreee


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 22, 2006)

*Lexiefaye* joins as the new Naruto Avenue mod. May Itachi have mercy on her soul.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 22, 2006)

Promotions everywhere! (oh, dear... another person I don't know)


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Mar 22, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Lexiefaye* joins as the new Naruto Avenue mod. May Itachi have mercy on his soul.



Lexie is a she. ^^

Congrats, Lexie.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 22, 2006)

What the fuck, Alex sounds like male name. Fuck!


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 22, 2006)

Alexandra... RTFHR!

Bloody n00b mods everywhere...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratulation for the promotion, Lexiefaye, the advocate of the ALATVOTE theory.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 22, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> *Lexiefaye* joins as the new Naruto Avenue mod. May Itachi have mercy on her soul.



Congrats for Lexie. 

-
Good luck on your job.


----------



## vanh (Mar 22, 2006)

i only remember Lexiefaye by the Shikamaru avvy , anyway  Congratulations to Lexie


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

Faye sounds like a woman.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 22, 2006)

Fuck you all. I blame my misjudgement on the fact that I have slept for 8 hours during the last three days.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

I only thought of Faye since I've been watching almost nothing but Cowboy Bebop for the last 5 days.


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I only thought of Faye since I've been watching almost nothing but Cowboy Bebop for the last 5 days.


5 days well spent.


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2006)

Er, and Tsukiyomi is now mod of Naruto Avenue and the Outskirts Battledome.


----------



## funjat (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey, hey, hey. Long overdue.


----------



## Aman (Mar 22, 2006)

Two new NA mods, huh? 


Congrats.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Er, and Tsukiyomi is now mod of Naruto Avenue and the Outskirts Battledome.



Finally.  I have ben thinking why not he has been modded since he is a superb debater and poster on the forums.

Congrats Lexie for the modship, your work in the Naruto Library and the other Naruto forums do make it all happen.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 22, 2006)

congrats to Tsukiyomi for the new modship you earned it


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 22, 2006)

Holy Shit!


Tsukuyomi is now a mod?

I better watch out

Felicidadez compadre


----------



## Aman (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah i better watch out too.


----------



## Chi (Mar 22, 2006)

Congratz to new mods!

Do your best


----------



## Aman (Mar 22, 2006)

Chi, please don't leave!


----------



## Chi (Mar 22, 2006)

Worry not!
Even if I'm not physicaly here, Im always here mentally 

I was actually just taking a shower.. My new job is killing me :S


----------



## Meijin (Mar 22, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> 8=D                       ()



HAH! SMALL C4U1K!


*Spoiler*: __ 




8=================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================D


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> HAH! SMALL C4U1K!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Canbeh's my big boy.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 22, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Canbeh's my big boy.



And you gots yo big round ass.

*humps*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm, good show this evening. Popcorn anyone?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

Meijin said:
			
		

> And you gots yo big round ass.
> 
> *humps*



Be gentle. <3 *licks*


----------



## Procyon (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you guys stop a bit? =/


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Can you guys stop a bit? =/



*stabs*


----------



## Procyon (Mar 22, 2006)

*Bans for posting porn*


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 22, 2006)

*gets banned for starring in a porn* w/ canbeh <3333333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah... where's Peter North when we need him.

Now, to try to keep things on topic, congratulations are in order to the amazing _Tsukiyomi_ for his promotion.


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2006)

I can keep watching for days!


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2006)

> Now, to try to keep things on topic, congratulations are in order to the amazing Tsukiyomi for his promotion.


Congratulations Tsukiyomi!

And now the others that I don't know...

I'm not quite sure if I still want to be a mod. :can


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 23, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure if I still want to be a mod. :can



Really? *scraps nomination*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 23, 2006)

BTW, who in the HFIL is Lexifaye?? Haven't seen him/her around.

You mod team and your secrets


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 23, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> BTW, who in the HFIL is Lexifaye?? Haven't seen him/her around.
> 
> You mod team and your secrets



Lexie's my alter ego. :I


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah, not another dupe!!


----------



## Neenah (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Tsukiyomi and Lexifaye. :]


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 23, 2006)

congratz on the promotions


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2006)

I think i've seen here sometime in the NA, her name makes me think of her shika theme.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm Lexiefaye! And I can't be trusted


----------



## Aman (Mar 23, 2006)

Omg!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 23, 2006)

I definately gotta give the congrats to Tsukiyomi.  He definately deserves it, and is probably one of the smartest people I know here....ummmm yeah I'm late, but I didn't find out until looking in the offtopic bar and lounge and seeing his name randomly there


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2006)

> Really? *scraps nomination*


You were going to nominate _me!?_ 

Oh boy, I can see it now. The obvious answer is to say "Yes, I was" just to make me a little more angry, even though I know it's not possible.

Of course, if the spinner for 1/10000 lands on that 1, then hurray for me, but my guess that is that it's going to land on 4658. No one make a joke on that, please.



> I definately gotta give the congrats to Tsukiyomi. He definately deserves it, and is probably one of the smartest people I know here....ummmm yeah I'm late, but I didn't find out until looking in the offtopic bar and lounge and seeing his name randomly there


I didn't notice until I saw the moderator list on the bottom of some subforum.

In any case, yeah, he really does deserve it. I only wish he'd post more often.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats to new mods.

And a mod that sees this. Per piacere! Upload this as my avatar?


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2006)

It's a mite unwide, isn't it?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

Are you having troubles uploading avatars Amae?


----------



## Procyon (Mar 23, 2006)

Haha, it's 102x162, but I don't feel like changing the dimmensions, so I'll just have a mod upload it for me, I figured.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 23, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> BTW, who in the HFIL is Lexifaye?? Haven't seen him/her around.



I thought I was a DBZ-tard =\


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 23, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I thought I was a DBZ-tard =\


♪ CHALA-HEAD-CHALA!! ♪


			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> You were going to nominate me!?
> 
> Oh boy, I can see it now. The obvious answer is to say "Yes, I was" just to make me a little more angry, even though I know it's not possible.
> 
> Of course, if the spinner for 1/10000 lands on that 1, then hurray for me, but my guess that is that it's going to land on 4658. No one make a joke on that, please


Remember, from what Reznor told us, the votes MUST be unanimous.

So it's like College (American) Football; you get just one blemish (say 11-1), and you're screwed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their compliments and congratulations.



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> In any case, yeah, he really does deserve it. I only wish he'd post more often.


 
I post pretty often, its just that my posts are spread out over almost the entire forum, I post in the debate and philosophy corners, sometimes the cafe, rarely in the bath house, throughout the House of Uzumaki and Konoha Library, rarely in Konoha Tv, throughout the Court of Pure Souls, the Society Library and in most of the battledomes.  I used to post quite often in the artists sections too.

When you spread it out over that many places, it can seem like I'm pretty inactive, but given that I'm starting to approach 5,000 posts I would say I'm pretty active.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 24, 2006)

I tried to mod you earlier (as in late 04/early 05) Tsukiyomi, but I picked occasionalutopia and Spectrum instead =]


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

> *hack-wheeze-coughs on Rez*


*gives tissue*


> :zombie


 *gives Holy Water*


> Lexie's my alter ego. :I


 Then you should probably safe being KK for special occasions.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> *gives tissue*


Dank ewe. :amazed 


> *gives Holy Water*


*dies* Nuuu! My HP!!!  


 

Hey! I heard tell from her FC, that Speccy isn't DEAD!! Isn't that great?!


----------



## Reznor (Mar 24, 2006)

> Hey! I heard tell from her FC, that Speccy isn't DEAD!! Isn't that great?!


 Yeah! 

(actually, I already found out she was still alive with my l33t stalking investigation skills.)


----------



## Meijin (Mar 24, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> (actually, I already found out she was still alive with my l33t stalking investigation skills.)



Ohsnap we gots Colombo on the case! D::::


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 24, 2006)

-cockslaps Canbeh-


----------



## Meijin (Mar 24, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> -cockslaps Canbeh-



Well hey back at ya neighbor.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

**


> Well hey back at ya neighbor.


Indeed


----------



## Aman (Mar 24, 2006)

Matt, talk to me at msn, and i'll send you the fixed version of that avy.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> **
> 
> Indeed



Moar like THIS.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 24, 2006)

*bites canbeh* >(


----------



## Aman (Mar 24, 2006)

Please keep raping, that's how i pay college for my kids!


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome, finally Tsukiyomi has been modded. Glad to see that, he's one of the more intellectual members on the forum and his debating skills are amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Aman (Mar 25, 2006)

5453 posts in this section and 5166 in here...


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 25, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> and 5166 in here...



You are responsible for exactly 315 of those, most of which are nothing but "Really?"


----------



## vanh (Mar 25, 2006)

314 , i think


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 25, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> 314 , i think



By the time he replies it's going to be 315.


----------



## vanh (Mar 25, 2006)

if so , i bet my last cent on 316 , Daddy .


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2006)

Ahh that crazy Amaethon.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 25, 2006)

And this would be my 85th post in here.... 

Yay for the RepBan thread! 'Sabout time.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2006)

No one will see it cause of this thread though XD


----------



## Aman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm innocent!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 28, 2006)

The lower level of the landfill is no longer visible to members, and once a thread goes there it's no longer accessible by regular members, am I right?


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, you are, now let's celebrate my b-day!


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 28, 2006)

You're an Aries, like myself. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, really, what date were you born?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 28, 2006)

They've messed with the landfill settings? Hm. *goes to check*

But I *like* snooping around in other people's trash..... 

edit: I still see the dump.... Oro, you've confused me.


----------



## Aman (Mar 28, 2006)

He's talking about the lower level.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, that's what confuses me. "lower level" means nothing to me. Unless I've simply never seen it to begin with, and thus don't miss it when I don't see it now.

Eh, I guess it doesn't really matter. Just trash anyway.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 28, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what confuses me. "lower level" means nothing to me. Unless I've simply never seen it to begin with, and thus don't miss it when I don't see it now.
> 
> Eh, I guess it doesn't really matter. Just trash anyway.



LOL, SKMT. It's not really important, but before when a thread was trashed, you can go read the last few replies and whatnot, even if it went to the lower level of the lanfill. But now, the thread disappears immediately and we won't be able to see it anymore if it goes to the lower level of the landfill. Do you sort of understand now?


----------



## Chi (Mar 28, 2006)

ZOMG!! 

I just found out from where all the smilies come from!



[/random]


----------



## Reznor (Mar 28, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> ZOMG!!
> 
> I just found out from where all the smilies come from!
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 28, 2006)

One of our more smilie-friendly posters should use that as an avatar


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 28, 2006)

Must... resist.... urge to edit.... GAaahhh!!! *runs in fear*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 28, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for their compliments and congratulations.
> 
> I post pretty often, its just that my posts are spread out over almost the entire forum, I post in the debate and philosophy corners, sometimes the cafe, rarely in the bath house, throughout the House of Uzumaki and Konoha Library, rarely in Konoha Tv, throughout the Court of Pure Souls, the Society Library and in most of the battledomes.  I used to post quite often in the artists sections too.
> 
> When you spread it out over that many places, it can seem like I'm pretty inactive, but given that I'm starting to approach 5,000 posts I would say I'm pretty active.


No problemo  

I've seen you around, and if anyone's as big a fan of George Carlin, then you're already OK in my book.


----------



## Dommy (Mar 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> ZOMG!!
> 
> I just found out from where all the smilies come from!
> 
> ...



Can I use that?


----------



## Chi (Mar 29, 2006)

Well.. I just found it on the internet, so I guess I don't have any rights to forbid you from using it.
I mean.. you can 

So, was _Moridin_ promoted to "Naruto Avenue" mod as well? 
Congrats


----------



## Dommy (Mar 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Well.. I just found it on the internet, so I guess I don't have any rights to forbid you from using it.
> I mean.. you can



Thankies! 

-
Hehe.


----------



## Chi (Mar 29, 2006)

Deery said:
			
		

> Thankies!
> 
> -
> Hehe.


And here's an alternative version of the gif (about door) you have in your sig:




*Spoiler*: _Don't mess with McDonalds_


----------



## Dommy (Mar 29, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> And here's an alternative version of the gif (about door) you have in your sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-
I like the door one. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Aman (Mar 29, 2006)

How many more NA mods are we gonna have? 

At least we should have someone good this time! 

Jk, congrats, moridin.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, at least I know who this one is. I've been feeling stupid and out of the loop for not really knowing who some of the others were. 

moo.


----------



## Aman (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, i've known many ppls names but not them weird since i'm at the NA a lot.  

Except Tsukiyomi of course.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 29, 2006)

Why does nobody know me?  I'm active and nice. I swear ....


----------



## Aman (Mar 29, 2006)

Hehe i know you, it's just that you're not the most active one in the NA.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 29, 2006)

*pets Lexifaye*
There there, I understand that some people haven't seen you, since you are helping out @ Naruto Avenue..... but hey, I've checked your posts, and you are very helpful around.....

I guess you _do_ deserve promotion....


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 29, 2006)

I try. Maybe I should quit my job, sell my body for rent, and use the extra time to post more often 

Honestly, I loiter around a lot reading post and only respond when whim grabs a hold and I am either excited (Im a spaz so this happens more often than not ) or pissed enough that I have something signifigant to say. And I avoid tardwars (they bore me) and those are the most active NA threads.

I appreciate the sympathy


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it Lexiefaye, you're not exactly being judged by the models of perfection here.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 29, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it Lexiefaye, you're not exactly being judged by the models of perfection here.



XD

Lexie's modding skillz are sugoi. She deserves veneration, beeches.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 29, 2006)

I think mods should get more involved. Like If I'm having a bad day, you should comfort me. You should really care about my feelings. 

YOU JUST HAVE TO BE THERE! ;___;

BITCH!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 29, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I think mods should get more involved. Like If I'm having a bad day, you should comfort me. You should really care about my feelings.
> 
> YOU JUST HAVE TO BE THERE! ;___;
> 
> BITCH!



It's difficult to find your posts among the sigs. An obnoxious avatar would make finding the top easier.

Plus the Staff are all clinically blind, it's part of a ritual they need to take. It gives them zen-like powers, but they can't cross the road safely. Makes them much more active as long as they never leave their computer seat.

Many mods just wander away and get lost in the shower... never to return again.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 29, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Many mods just wander away and get lost in the shower... never to return again.


That's why there's the HR, so that they can find whoever dropped the soap...

.... or so I've heard.  >_>  <_<


----------



## Lexiefaye (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't fool yourselves. The HRs sole purpose and function is so we can talk nastily behind your backs.

P.S. Jack, I love you back!


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 29, 2006)

Shroomsday Is your Avy from that Anime named "Golden Boy"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 29, 2006)

Lexiefaye said:
			
		

> Don't fool yourselves. The HRs sole purpose and function is so we can talk nastily behind your backs.


Those are reasons 1 to 100 as to why you mods have the Residence of Hokage.

Reason 101 is to discuss forum issues.

Reason 102 is to vote in secret who the next mod will be, and chances are -given the latest track record- will be someone that 90% of us have never heard of.

Reason 103 to 200 is to post nude pics.

This is from what I've heard so far, cause I know I got no chance of being at least an advisor, and I could think of a reason why.....


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 29, 2006)

i want a fake postcount


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 29, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i want a fake postcount


Better chance for that to happen to you than getting modded, unless you go into a massive ass-kissing crusade.


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Better chance for that to happen to you than getting modded, unless you go into a massive ass-kissing crusade.




 ass-kissing sounds easy 


where are you reznor?


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2006)

> Better chance for that to happen to you than getting modded, unless you go into a massive ass-kissing crusade.


I stand by my statement that it's impossible to get modded if you want to get modded.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've had people kiss my ass before.... it tickles.

Erm. Anyway.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I think mods should get more involved. Like If I'm having a bad day, you should comfort me. You should really care about my feelings.
> 
> YOU JUST HAVE TO BE THERE! ;___;
> 
> BITCH!




skmt <3


----------



## ninamori (Mar 29, 2006)

MOW.

*runs away*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 29, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I've had people kiss my ass before.... it tickles.
> 
> Erm. Anyway.


Speaking of..... any chance of a Manhattan-Manhattan-Manhattan road trip for me to kiss and lick your ass, skmtie??  


EDIT: Moemoe!!! Monny!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 30, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Shroomsday Is your Avy from that Anime named "Golden Boy"



Yes it is 



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> I stand by my statement that it's impossible to get modded if you want to get modded.



I haven't seen any of the additions to the Staff dragged into the job kicking and screaming.


----------



## Chi (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's not talk about possibilities getting modded, again  
I believe mods have logical reasons behind not making someone to be a mod, or making someone a mod..

Here, maybe this will cheer you up a little:

*Spoiler*: __ 









And a cool Jiraya fanart:

*Spoiler*: __ 









*dodges rotten tomatoes*


----------



## Aman (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jumps in front of Chi*

Lexie for smod!


----------



## Chi (Mar 30, 2006)

*abducts Aman* :abduct


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Speaking of..... any chance of a Manhattan-Manhattan-Manhattan road trip for me to kiss and lick your ass, skmtie??


She's a married woman (I think) with kids! Have you no shame?

I bet Javier could take you to some nice prostitutes...

Mmm I like fig rolls.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 30, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> She's a married woman (I think) with kids! Have you no shame?
> 
> I bet Javier could take you to some nice prostitutes...
> 
> Mmm I like fig rolls.


Well, she is married, or at least, she was! (Divorced/separated)

I need to go to Sweden if Javi knows of a good place over there.


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 30, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> *abducts Aman* :abduct


^ I love that gif. XD

Yep, divorced with one hell-childe. And sorry, Naru - I'm heading the other direction this weekend. Get a chance to see Hollywood, n'stuff. Opportunity knocks, and all that.

My roomie has online freinds trying to talk us into moving to Canada. My reaction: Eh? :amazed


----------



## Ah B (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to Lexiefay and Tsukiyomi for their promotions; two very well deserved promotions.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd love to move to Canada. In fact, it's my dream to move to Canada. Though it's a logner move to Canada from England than from America.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 30, 2006)

Figured I'd just pop in. I feel as though I'm no longer an idol in the world of spam though.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 30, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> And sorry, Naru - I'm heading the other direction this weekend. Get a chance to see Hollywood, n'stuff. Opportunity knocks, and all that.
> 
> My roomie has online freinds trying to talk us into moving to Canada. My reaction: Eh? :amazed


Did all of the sudden the Northeast, especially NY, lost relevance??
Why are all the hot girls living and/or moving like 49 timezones away too?? I'll never understand


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, I'll be back. In fact - just tonight the household had a discussion about moving to Texas, of all places. At least there's a Shinto Shrine in Texas. I could actually get to see some of the stuff I'm studying.



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Figured I'd just pop in. I feel as though I'm no longer an idol in the world of spam though.


 *idolizes*


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 31, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> skmt <3



Moe, that was the funniest emote ever!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 31, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Ah, I'll be back. In fact - just tonight the household had a discussion about moving to Texas, of all places. At least there's a Shinto Shrine in Texas. I could actually get to see some of the stuff I'm studying.


Moving to a hot ass town I see?? 

I originally planned to go to Philly, St. Louis, Chicago, Los Angeles/Anaheim, Washington DC, Miami, Charlotte, Boston, and Syracuse this year...... but with all the money and school issues, and my rotten luck to boot, I'll have to do with LA/ANA, and WSH.... that's it..... and maybe Syracuse.
*hugs skmt*     *oops*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

What's a Shinto Shrine?


----------



## Aman (Mar 31, 2006)

Who knows?


----------



## skmt999 (Mar 31, 2006)

*smacks ignorant roundeyes* Do a Google. 

I swear, people these days. Drink up anime and maga like no tomorrow, but by all means, let's ignore the Japanese culture that spawned it.... 

Well, back to packing. I've got to pack for my son too. He's gonna spend the weekend with his daddy to get him out of my brother's hair for a bit.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2006)

^Does your son watch naruto? 
And if so, do you guys have arguments about who the best character is? 

Also, Ha! Someone changed the thread name to Leeters, although Lamentors would have been funnier. Then again maybe it's just me.


----------



## Aman (Apr 1, 2006)

Hmm, i didn't know you had a son.
How old is he?


----------



## Neenah (Apr 1, 2006)

I wish April Fool's was on a Monday. u____u


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2006)

> I wish April Fool's was on a Monday. u____u


Huh? Why that? I personally dislike April Fool's Day. The jokes from here Amazon.com
rarely outweigh the "hilarious" prank some asshat is going to play on me.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 1, 2006)

^Haha, you mean like the Wisp? *snickers at roomate*

And... does my son watch Naruto. Heehee. Let me show you a picture of an outfit he put together allll by himself. And what he does when he's wearing it.

He's five, and he's decided that of the household, he's Naruto, I'm Sakura, and his Uncle Ray is Sasuke. He also had a Kakashi and an Iruka cast, but I can't remember which of our freinds that was now.


----------



## Aman (Apr 1, 2006)

Hehe, cute.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 1, 2006)

Haha XD

Hardcore.


----------



## Aman (Apr 1, 2006)

Indeed, ron.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2006)

Har har, Staff, you sure got us good with the forum name change. ;D


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 1, 2006)

^ LoL which mod should we rep for that? That is hilarious...  happy holidays!


----------



## Chi (Apr 1, 2006)

That's really cute *skmt999 *


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2006)

And now it's back to normal. Man, you guys are no fun. T-T


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 1, 2006)

OMG! SasukeForums!!! lol

Itatchi will be so happy. His little brother finally gets to be the Title Character, and thus might be strong enough to take him down. 

Oooh, and Sakura will be happy too. Title characters ALWAYS get the chicks.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 1, 2006)

I wish I could've seen Sasuke Forums....... 

BTW, I have a date tonight..... 

Hello there, skmtie


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

> BTW, I have a date tonight.....


April jokie?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah, shit... you read me like a book, Toilet


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2006)

So I'm guessing that randomizing the order on the Members list is also an Aprils Fool joke...?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing that randomizing the order on the Members list is also an Aprils Fool joke...?


Uh, nope. That used to happen from time to time......

I call that, the "anti-stalking"... don't ask...


----------



## Neenah (Apr 1, 2006)

Vash is finally back.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 1, 2006)

With his original name, no less (though his Steelers avy is not changed the least)

BTW, Nina, what are ye doing up so late O:


----------



## Neenah (Apr 1, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> With his original name, no less (though his Steelers avy is not changed the least)
> 
> BTW, Nina, what are ye doing up so late O:


 
I ARE NOT TIRED.  

I get real restless when I drink sometimes.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 1, 2006)

Oro??
@_@

*drinks with Nina*


----------



## Aman (Apr 2, 2006)

Who's enjoying the House of Uchiha and the Sasuke fanworks?


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 2, 2006)

ohemgeee... 1k visitors, and the lag is keeeling me. This is what happens when people diss the Uchihas... they do the MSWor - uh, they fuxxors up my internets!


----------



## C?k (Apr 3, 2006)

haha, come back after a week and its called sasuke forums couldnt stop laughing at House of Uchiha XP


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2006)

Really?


----------



## C?k (Apr 3, 2006)

rofl, not really barely noticed it till someone told me lol


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

After an underervedly long wait, Reznor has deservedly been elected to admin. This in order to replace me - since I will be increasingly busy with classes, shall be stepping down soonish. Offer him congratulations on achieving the highest rank of e-power without ever abusing it.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2006)

At first i was happy, but then not. 


Because you deleted my Really's! 

Really?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 3, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> After an underervedly long wait, Reznor has deservedly been elected to admin. This in order to replace me - since I will be increasingly busy with classes, shall be stepping down soonish. Offer him congratulations on achieving the highest rank of e-power without ever abusing it.


Rezno is an evil idiot. Btw he has abused his power plenty; almost as much as I have. So I would appreciate if you didn't try to bullshit the people. 

I am not pleased that that man now has the power to both IP ban me and demodd me. In fact it will be difficult to surpass him now.

Still, one day that man will be dead because of me; it is my goal and I never fail.


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

*Kicks*

*breaks wrist*

*Uses doujutsu*

You lack hatred, and you're no match for my apprentice. Omoi Yoroi.


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2006)

*stabs Dani in the back then takes over the corpse*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *stabs Dani in the back then takes over the corpse*


*Kicks*

*breaks wrist*

*Uses doujutsu*

You lack hatred, and you're no match for my master!


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

**


----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2006)

*goes into Rez's body Sakon style*

You will never stop me, Darth Vader will become more powerful then either of us!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2006)

> *goes into Rez's body Sakon style*
> 
> You will never stop me, Darth Vader will become more powerful then either of us!


 Admincp has a "Stop Aman" option. I can just use that to stop you


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Aman (Apr 3, 2006)

Or i'll just take NF down again.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 3, 2006)

Against a computer monitor (CRT in particular) I can envision a few notable points that wouldn't assist the job too well:

1) You may be able to send yourself into a world of pain for hours from monitor reflection

2) Deterioration of sight

3) You may be able to make your monitor implode


----------



## Procyon (Apr 3, 2006)

Reznor, I'm sad that you've become an admin. Now you're never going to talk to me.


----------



## Chi (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! Congrats Reznor


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2006)

> Reznor, I'm sad that you've become an admin. Now you're never going to talk to me.


 Well, why would I? :S

.


.


.


.
XD j/k Don't be silly! (or I'll ban you >:3)


----------



## Chi (Apr 3, 2006)

Did you ban someone in celebration of your adminship already?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 3, 2006)

Can I bug one of you mods to do me a favor? Say hi to Nah-Nah for me. Dunno where she's been.


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Can I bug one of you mods to do me a favor? Say hi to Nah-Nah for me. Dunno where she's been.


Shit, we don't either. Expect another post here soon.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Reznor!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 3, 2006)

Ugh, I knew I should've given her my phone number. I've been meaning to, but I kept forgetting. Next time I see her pop on, I'm taking her phone number. >_<


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Rez


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2006)

*fires Rez*


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 3, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> *fires Rez*



*eats Rez*

Checkmate.


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> *fires Rez*


Actually, Rez fires you now. Active Admin > Supporting Staff.

Except Tazmo and Mbastard, because they have the absolute defense.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuck you and your logic!

*fires you, too*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't like Mbxx much. He replied to one of my PM's, but apparently he still didn't understand, and he didn't reply to the next one, and we still don't have flags underneath our names. >__<


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

He replied to one of your PMs? That's amazing - the only one of us he ever replied to was Occa, and that's because she was replying to him bitching about us using the IP search too much.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 3, 2006)

I command one of the admins to make me an avatar. 

If you don't, I'm going to make a complaint D:


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> He replied to one of your PMs? That's amazing - the only one of us he ever replied to was Occa, and that's because she was replying to him bitching about us using the IP search too much.


I actually argued with him in one PM chain. XD


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I command one of the admins to make me an avatar.
> 
> If you don't, I'm going to make a complaint D:





> I actually argued with him in one PM chain. XD


Wow, that's, like, 3.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 3, 2006)

That livened up the thread.......  XD

All kidding aside, congratulations are in order for Reznor...... to think some people were aware that he was nominated as the replacement for Ronin (Mel got the job eventually)....

You do deserve it.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2006)

> Did you ban someone in celebration of your adminship already?


  I forgot about that....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion Rez 
I would have not imagined this day coming, but I'm glad if it has to be someone it would be you. ^_^




> Did you ban someone in celebration of your adminship already?



*has a list of possible candidates prepared*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2006)

ssj said:
			
		

> Congrats on the promotion Rez
> I would have not imagined this day coming, but I'm glad if it has to be someone it would be you. ^_^


 Haha, yeah I remember you first from my early days when I ran with the bad kids @ the Scen/Zero crew.


> *has a list of possible candidates prepared*


 Send me plz.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2006)

I miss Vil. T_T


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

Ada Ryu has been removed from her duties as Bathhouse mod due to inactivity. A replacement will be sought, all applications will be returned to sender.


----------



## Sublime (Apr 3, 2006)

I could've sworn I saw a mod named Benny yesterday, but then he disappeared. Are my eyes playing tricks on me again?


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

He's still a mod, but not for much longer. He's temporary until we find a permanent gfx mod.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 3, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Ada Ryu has been removed from her duties as Bathhouse mod due to inactivity. A replacement will be sought, all applications will be returned to sender.


You mean, she got DEMO*T*ED!?!?



See what happens when someone joins WoW??


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> You mean, she got DEMO*T*ED!?!?


No, she DID NOT get D*EMO*TED.

She got reassigned.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 3, 2006)

Lemme guess.
Her username font got deitalized and dark-red colored.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 3, 2006)

How does one become a mod? Do you need a special skill? I can ride Yoshi for 10 minutes straight without falling. Nobody else has even managed 5.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 3, 2006)

Lemme guess.
Wild Yoshi!


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2006)

Hint: stop posting.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 3, 2006)

*posts* 

Er. Anyway. Zomg! Rez.teh.Admin... scarey.

And I see the MS wore off. Naruto is back as the forum title. 
Too bad, that was funny. The fact that ANYone got upset by the name change made me giggle.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 3, 2006)

Woulda got changed back earlier, and there's a chance it'll revert again

Apparently NF's servers are, and I quote, "to (sic) complicated to explain".


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 3, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> *posts*
> 
> Er. Anyway. Zomg! Rez.teh.Admin... scarey.
> 
> ...


Jeez, and I thought I had bad timing.
You missed the post-promotion party, skmt.  

And yeah, the April Fools joke is over, though I wished Tazmo got off his lazy bum and made a better one at the main page, but then again....


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2006)

*steals skmts pants*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

Why you, Zacho!!  O:
*steals skmt's undies*


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2006)

Get the FUCK away. And give Skmeet her panties back.

Only I steal her garments.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

Fine!! Here are her panties back, Zach..... promise you'll return them to her.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey zacho =]


----------



## Reznor (Apr 4, 2006)

*steal skmt's glasses*


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Hey zacho =]


WHAT. THE. FUCK.

GET ON MSN NOW OR I WILL LITERALLY KILL YOU

And I don't want her panties; she may be a milf, but... :x

And she's blind, Rez. Though, I was almost entirely picking on Mario.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 4, 2006)

Skmt, change your title to MLIF, I command you.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 4, 2006)

*Goldfinger?*, you're an Admin now, change her Ninja Rank to MILF...!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 4, 2006)

I knew this day would come, but I don't think anything could have prepared me for this. My random buddy is all growns up! 

Clockwork is going to be so weirded out when he gets back. XD


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 4, 2006)

Reznor an admin? a new interesting thread title! I leave for 2 Goddamn weeks and this happens! Fuck you internet fuck you.


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

Stop stealing stuff from skmt!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess I should say congratulations, but to me you'll always be 'lil old Ronzer.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 4, 2006)

*gropes around blindly without glasses*

Boy, is there a draft in here, or is it just me......

*shivers*


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2006)

Whoa, I didn't even notice that Rez had been promoted. Geeze, well, congrats you lucky dog, and I hope you do a great job.


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

So where is this Leznol?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 4, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> You mean, she got DEMO*T*ED!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when someone joins WoW??


Stop trying to look like you care, she'll be prolly back but after visisting not for some months it's over obviously that miss ryu got "reassigned" D=

*raises hand for bathouse*  and no i wasn't under that table with jackal and 4 gig of hentai.


> So where is this Leznol?


BaNnInG NOOpS!


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

Scawwy.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey guys who is le


----------



## Reznor (Apr 4, 2006)

> Reznor an admin? a new interesting thread title! I leave for 2 Goddamn weeks and this happens! Fuck you internet fuck you.


 Both of those happened within in the course of a day.

Even if you hadn't left for a week, you would have probably missed by as much as you did. 



> Stop stealing stuff from skmt!


 No


----------



## Chi (Apr 4, 2006)

Aside from _Benny_, _Jiraya_ and _Utz_ "Moderators" group looks totaly different then even 4 or 5 months ago..
Even *Admins* and *Smods* groups look different..

And some new additions and changes are expected in the near future..

Everything become so unpredictable


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Apr 4, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Everything become so unpredictable



Predictability would be rather boring. 

Congrats Lez.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations Reznor. It's about time you became an admin.


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2006)

Cute new title, but unfortunately as this thread serves a practical purpose, it should probably stay Forum Leaders.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 4, 2006)

Reznor needs his 15 min of attention everyday on thee intranet


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 4, 2006)

congrats to big Reznor! and I support some power abuse as long as you dont neglect that little old FC of which youre a parrt of and hopefully remember .

Miss u KnK, good luck with the work!


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> No


Okay, need any help?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 4, 2006)

Haha, my old Dimez-torture avatar.
Ah, memories


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

Who changed the name of the thread?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 4, 2006)

Dan did.

*Anywho, congrats to Murasaki on being modded.*

Yes, I'm actually doing something useful. You may want to record this moment in history.


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

*writes down in history book*


----------



## Chi (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats to *Murasaki*


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't think of any members more qualified to be mods than Lexiefaye and Tsukiyomi.  I'd rep whoever is responsible for their promotions but I imagine they are admins and get a riddiculous amount of reps already.

Well, I'm glad to see that Vash is back and still an smod.  I know I'm probably the 100th person to ask this, but why was he banned?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 4, 2006)

Murasaki congrats 
i hope i can learn to meet you cause i dont realy seem to know you


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 4, 2006)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad to see that Vash is back and still an smod.  I know I'm probably the 100th person to ask this, but why was he banned?



I banned him because he lacked hatred. He's all better now.


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

Jef! 

May i go to sleep?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 4, 2006)

yes you can Aman


just dont spam in here

say did Murasaki  used to be a mod befor?


----------



## Aman (Apr 4, 2006)

Good night then.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 4, 2006)

There should really just be a "Meet The New Mods!" thread, where we can ask the newly appointed mods questions like "who are you" and "how come I never noticed you before?" 

Congrats on your promotion Murasaki--I am sure you're cool and that you deserved it. I hope to run into you eventually.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2006)

It's because you're not smart enough to check the Graphic section, you know that you'd be owned in the debates & discussions held there so you keep out of it.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion, Murasaki. Definitely a good member to have modding in that section and deserved it.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 4, 2006)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad to see that Vash is back and still an smod.  I know I'm probably the 100th person to ask this, but why was he banned?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I love donuts.
Almost as much as I love suspense.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 4, 2006)

Vash!? said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that statement is true
you must weigh 10 metric tons 
or you have the best metabolisme ever


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> if that statement is true
> you must weigh 10 metric tons
> or you have the best metabolisme ever


I said love donuts, not eat donuts like mad.
Although I'm addicted to Krispy Kremes


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 4, 2006)

whats that?
never had that befor
Amirican food is new to me


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 4, 2006)

Vash!? said:
			
		

> I said love donuts, not eat donuts like mad.
> Although I'm addicted to Krispy Kremes


OMG IT"S HOT NOW!!!!!!!!
It's this awesome doughnut, that melts in your mouth, and it leaves thousands of crumbs in your lap, but you won't care, because it's just that good.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Murasaki congrats
> i hope i can learn to meet you cause i dont realy seem to know you





			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> There should really just be a "Meet The New Mods!" thread, where we can ask the newly appointed mods questions like "who are you" and "how come I never noticed you before?"


LOL, and I was thinking that this is the newest trend.... promote someone that 50%+ of NF hasn't even heard of 

All kidding aside, congrats to _Murasaki_
I really hope to get to know you some more 

@ Vash. Nice looking avy. Wish it'd been more of a Jerome Bettis farewell one, though.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 4, 2006)

Vash!? said:
			
		

> I said love donuts, not eat donuts like mad.
> Although I'm addicted to Krispy Kremes



I'm addicted to Krispy Kremes doughnuts or donut aswell. I missed them When imoved to Tennessee to New Hampshire then I was to addicted to Dunkin' Donuts. Now I;m back in Tennessee after 5 year there great. *Oh Yea An Welcome Back Vash and congratulations to Murasaki & Reznor *


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2006)

I forgot why I still camp at this thread.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 4, 2006)

Kira Yamato has replaced Ada as the Bath House mod. Congratulate him and such.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato has replaced Ada as the Bath House mod. Congratulate him and such.


NO FREAKING WAY!!

Holy hell, at last, he finally gets recognition.

CONGRATULATIONS, CJ......!!! You're one of the coolest guys I've ever met.
You truly deserve the promotion.

I'm wondering though, on how would your previous usernames had looked like when italized


----------



## Taxman (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats CJ.....you perv....=O......xD


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Apr 4, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Kira Yamato has replaced Ada as the Bath House mod. Congratulate him and such.



  You whore! I wanted to make the announcement


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2006)

Lacus Clyne said:
			
		

> You whore! I wanted to make the announcement


It's okay, I deleted his post in Kira's welcome thread. Go get the first post there.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

Lacus Clyne said:
			
		

> You whore! I wanted to make the announcement


Don't get mad, get glad (no pun intended)

I mean, who better than two mods who have the same names as Gundam Seed's love affair??


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 4, 2006)

Lacus Clyne said:
			
		

> You whore! I wanted to make the announcement



Gomen. XD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Gomen. XD


And I thought of punishing you, Jack....... the hard way :spwank


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2006)

Kaga said:
			
		

> Gomen. XD


That's not enough. *shoots balls off*


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2006)

Well CJ, you've finally earned recognition for being the pervert great member you are. Congrats man!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> NO FREAKING WAY!!
> 
> Holy hell, at last, he finally gets recognition.
> 
> ...



ssjsuperveggito....looking back at that username, it would have been problematic *and lenghty*. My second user name, Majinveggito, might have looked cooler v_v

Thanks Mario. 



			
				Ryan said:
			
		

> Congrats CJ.....you perv....=O......xD



Me? I've never had an impure thought in my whole life  

...and thanks xD


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2006)

CJ, you might just perhaps have to take off your lurk-mode now that you're a Moderator and people will need to know when to contact you. Haha, no more invisibility for you! 

Though you'll most likely devise some clever excuse to pass by my statement and logic.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I repped you to transcendant status, CJ.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 4, 2006)

But it's easier to catch people being stupid when they don't know they're being watched..... 

OT - why does Sasuke have three arms in that sig pic? It's been bugging me for the past couple of days. Is THAT what time with Orochimaru does for kids?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 4, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> But it's easier to catch people being stupid when they don't know they're being watched.....
> 
> OT - why does Sasuke have three arms in that sig pic? It's been bugging me for the past couple of days. Is THAT what time with Orochimaru does for kids?



XDD

No no, it's actually his leg. If you are to look close enough you'll see that it's his leg. Though I understand the misconception, as it's at a fairly odd angle and throws it off a bit.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 4, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> OT - why does Sasuke have three arms in that sig pic? It's been bugging me for the past couple of days. Is THAT what time with Orochimaru does for kids?


Me thinks it's his left leg, skmtie


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ooooh...  I see it now. That's a knee then, not a second shoulder. Damn long toes made me think his foot was a half curled hand.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> CJ, you might just perhaps have to take off your lurk-mode now that you're a Moderator and people will need to know when to contact you. Haha, no more invisibility for you!
> 
> Though you'll most likely devise some clever excuse to pass by my statement and logic.



I actually forgot I was in invisible mode..xD



			
				skmt99 said:
			
		

> But it's easier to catch people being stupid when they don't know they're being watched.....



Sounds like a good enough reason to stay in this mode ^_^

*mulls it over* 



			
				Mario said:
			
		

> I think I repped you to transcendant status, CJ.


Thanks..but I've been transcendant for the past few weeks now :sweat


----------



## Taxman (Apr 4, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Me? I've never had an impure thought in my whole life
> 
> ...and thanks xD



says the man who had the pedo seal of approval......xD


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2006)

Finally KY gets modded.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2006)

Everyone knows the following:

-Once members are modded, generally speaking, they post less and less and eventually fade away.
-KY posts too fucking much. He's going to kill the servers all by himself.

Modding KY is probably the only way that the staff could effectively contain his posting habits and save the forum from a seemingly inevitable destruction.

Good work, mod team. 

Also, you couldn't have modded a more appropriate/deserving member to mod the BH.


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh noes, with KY gone, NF will die! 


And the drugs he's giving me.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Apr 5, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I mean, who better than two mods who have the same names as Gundam Seed's love affair??



Exactaly  I felt lonely in the HR without my Kira 



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> Also, you couldn't have modded a more appropriate/deserving member to mod the BH.



 I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Chi (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to *Kira Yamato *

Totaly deserved


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 5, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the following:
> 
> -Once members are modded, generally speaking, they post less and less and eventually fade away.
> -KY posts too fucking much. He's going to kill the servers all by himself.
> ...



Absolutely brilliant conjecture, FineKingler. XD


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2006)

Chi! 




*leaves*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 5, 2006)

Gz yamamoto, greatest fellow perv ever to roam the bathouse :0


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations Kira Yamato


----------



## Chi (Apr 5, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *leaves*


 
Oh NO..

*kills* *hides the body under the bed*

We will be together FOREVER!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the following:
> 
> -Once members are modded, generally speaking, they post less and less and eventually fade away.
> -KY posts too fucking much. He's going to kill the servers all by himself.
> ...



I never thought of it that way =O
Have I become that much of a threat?  

and Thanks ^_^


Thanks for the well wishes Celly, Chi and JJ. 

and I roam the BH for research purposes


----------



## Neenah (Apr 5, 2006)

It's about time you got the promotion as a mod! O:
.
.
.
.
Congrats CJ. <3


----------



## Taxman (Apr 5, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I never thought of it that way =O
> Have I become that much of a threat?
> 
> and Thanks ^_^
> ...



...you're the main supplier of information for that research...


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Oh NO..
> 
> *kills* *hides the body under the bed*
> 
> We will be together FOREVER!!


*comes back from the dead*

*rapes*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 5, 2006)

> -Once members are modded, generally speaking, they post less and less and eventually fade away.


 I think that moddening decreases the fade rate, actually.


----------



## Chi (Apr 5, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *rapes*


 
Somebody help!  

Naahh.. What the hell..


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2006)

*goes on all day*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats CJ 
i think that section suits you great


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations Kira Yamato and Murasaki! What you guys lack in popularity in _*some *_sections of the forums, you certainly make up for in terms of helpfulness, benevolence and good posts - that truly benefit the members - in the sections you usually post in. Good decisions, good recommendations and good luck to you all!


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2006)

*forces jef into the rape*

My first bi threesome!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Kira though I'll definately miss Ryu.  She's such a nice and funny gal.  
But what an appropriate choice with Kira.

Oh and congrats to 
Reznor (who I already said congrats to) and Murasaki


----------



## murasex (Apr 5, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> LOL, and I was thinking that this is the newest trend.... *promote someone that 50%+ of NF hasn't even heard of *
> 
> All kidding aside, congrats to _Murasaki_
> I really hope to get to know you some more
> ...



ROFLMAO

  I'm really only in the graphics section of the forums... Posted my first tutorial here, made my shop, and having the shop have its own promotion "magazines" issues. *I love the section! *    --Thank you for the welcome and I hope to get to know you as well! ^-^ 

Thanks everyone so much for the congrats. I hope to make them impact the promotion once I've gone great. XDDD


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2006)

^ * pokes *


----------



## murasex (Apr 5, 2006)

*faints*

OH Pekkie! I owe you so much. *Thank you*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 5, 2006)

peK, I was going to start a Vagabond pimping project for when I was less busy. Guess you beat me. =/


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 5, 2006)

Pek didnt beat you to it 
Joe did 
and he was thinking about it for like along time


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 5, 2006)

Is Vagabond good I might read it


----------



## Procyon (Apr 5, 2006)

If it has a pimp project, it's gotta be good. 

Anyways, I mish you guys.


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 5, 2006)

people should read jojo's bizarre adventure.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oooh, Murasaki has a cute avy/sig set. Motto kawaii!!

(can someone tell me who my mystery repper is? I want to go laugh at them.)


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Apr 5, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> *faints*
> 
> OH Pekkie! I owe you so much. *Thank you*


Wow, you've got her brainwashed already.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 6, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Gz yamamoto, greatest fellow perv ever to roam the bathouse :0



Hmm I used to think that he was you =\

Vagabond is awesomely awesome, in art and story.


----------



## Aman (Apr 6, 2006)

Really? 

It's coming back, i can't help it!


----------



## Sayo (Apr 6, 2006)

> Hmm I used to think that he was you =\


This is infact true, go ahead and delete the yamamoto account i don't need it anymore >_>


----------



## Aman (Apr 6, 2006)

It's true?


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 6, 2006)

DELETES! =O


----------



## Sayo (Apr 6, 2006)

*hi-jackes bathouse*  <(O,O)>


----------



## murasex (Apr 6, 2006)

> Oooh, Murasaki has a cute avy/sig set. Motto kawaii!!



XDDD Chibi cats FTW.



> Wow, you've got her brainwashed already. I'm impressed.



No way. Me? Brainwashed? Hah! XD ...Just feeling gracious. (^^)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> It's about time you got the promotion as a mod! O:
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Hey, Nina...haven't seen you around much ^_^

and thanks <3



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Congratulations Kira Yamato and Murasaki! What you guys lack in popularity in some sections of the forums, you certainly make up for in terms of helpfulness, benevolence and good posts - that truly benefit the members - in the sections you usually post in. Good decisions, good recommendations and good luck to you all!



I knew I wasn't popular...it's because I barricade myself in the Anime (TV-12) or BH section all day and peak my head out once in a blue moon to post my giffies  



			
				CCT said:
			
		

> Congrats to Kira though I'll definately miss Ryu. She's such a nice and funny gal.
> But what an appropriate choice with Kira.



Thanks, for the nice comment Chammy ^_^

That was really kind if you...a little too kind...you actually said something nice to me...*is now suspicious* >_>



			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> This is infact true, go ahead and delete the yamamoto account i don't need it anymore >_>




I'm a dupe account?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm a dupe account?


*slaps ronin* 

now it feels i'm talking to myself when i see yamato =|


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 6, 2006)

*Touches yamato's celine places*


...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> *Touches yamato's celine places*
> 
> 
> ...


My mom said not to let anyone touch me there  




			
				Celly said:
			
		

> now it feels i'm talking to myself when i see yamato =|



You make it sound like it's a bad thing


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 6, 2006)

Murasaki said:
			
		

> XDDD Chibi cats FTW.


Neko Koneko ftw 


> You make it sound like it's a bad thing


I thought that _WAS_ a bad thing :S.
Though I have heard that it's actually a form of thereputical exercise, thus if you see a "crazy" person walking and talking to himself, it can be seen as something to help with his psyche...how much it works?  Seems not much.


----------



## Aman (Apr 6, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Neko Koneko ftw
> 
> I thought that _WAS_ a bad thing :S.
> Though I have heard that it's actually a form of thereputical exercise, thus if you see a "crazy" person walking and talking to himself, it can be seen as something to help with his psyche...how much it works?  Seems not much.


Stop posting!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

^People often give out excellent advice, but fail to take it themselves.


----------



## Aman (Apr 6, 2006)

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> What is that supposed to mean?


 omg you awnsered your self aman 


			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Stop posting!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

> What is that supposed to mean?


You must find the answer for yourself, grasshopper.


----------



## Aman (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh noes!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> What is that supposed to mean?



Well since a good portion... well effectively all your posts are just asking whether someone really meant something they typed, which they have so far almost always done or made very obvious they don't, jkingler feels that you should stop posting.

I wouldn't note it so much but I recall you getting a newbie banned a while back for 'spamming', when really his replies (while tightly bunched) had some actual content.

Try to dodge posting without purpose occasionally and people will probably raise their opinion a bit more.


----------



## Aman (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't wanna do that though!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Aman i know your much cooler then this 
i dont get why you spam in here so much


----------



## Blue (Apr 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I don't wanna do that though!


It's okay, I've taken care of it for him.

As you might guess from my using 3rd rather than 2nd person in addressing Mr. Really, he can no longer view or post in this section, leaving him to spread his freakishly miserable posts throughout fanclubs where they belong.

Carry on!


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 6, 2006)

^ Yay!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> It's okay, I've taken care of it for him.
> 
> As you might guess from my using 3rd rather than 2nd person in addressing Mr. Really, he can no longer view or post in this section, leaving him to spread his freakishly miserable posts throughout fanclubs where they belong.
> 
> Carry on!



I actually laughed for 5 whole minutes after reading that. We will no longer have to experience one or two word responses every other post  




			
				CCT said:
			
		

> I thought that WAS a bad thing .
> Though I have heard that it's actually a form of thereputical exercise, thus if you see a "crazy" person walking and talking to himself, it can be seen as something to help with his psyche...how much it works? Seems not much.



Talking to yourself is defintely thearupeutic..

I just wouldn't be doing it in front of a crowd full of people...it's just that you have to keep on explaining yourself whihc can get annoying after awhile. xp


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

poor Aman 
rather harsh punishment he didnt see it comming 
but he did admitted on msn to me he spammed to much 
but why the entire section?

ow ow CJ i found something cool for you now with your promotion


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I actually laughed for 5 whole minutes after reading that. We will no longer have to experience one or two word responses every other post



Oro's reply straight afterwards was a bit ironic, but there you go. I can't see him taking over the role.

Thanks Kmeister.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> poor Aman
> rather harsh punishment he didnt see it comming
> but he did admitted on msn to me he spammed to much
> but why the entire section?



The guy needs some direction. He's basically a good kid...just a bit hard of hearing, refuses to listens to advice, posts with short responses that add nothing to the conversation....

ok...enough crticizing Aman *s*, so it doesn't seem like I hate him. 



> ow ow CJ i found something cool for you now with your promotion



Really, you found something cool? ^_^
Oh.I went over your folder and you have a ton of cool drawings. I wish I had kind of talent.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 6, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Oro's reply straight afterwards was a bit ironic, but there you go. I can't see him taking over the role.
> 
> Thanks Kmeister.



I almost posted " Really? " in sincere gratitude and disbelief. But I knew that would come across as provocative, although it was innocent on my part. So I changed it as you can see.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Aman is like totaly diffrent on msn and in other place
he's so strange in this place 

CJ this is for you  


aw why thank you
i'm glad you liked it my friend


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 6, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> ^People often give out excellent advice, but fail to take it themselves.


lol 
I seriously didn't know what his reply was supposed to get at anyway.  Especially looking at the history of this thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Aman is like totaly diffrent on msn and in other place
> he's so strange in this place
> 
> CJ this is for you
> ...



I'll only enter that house if it promises tons of Yuri  




			
				Shrooms said:
			
		

> *Oro's reply straight afterwards* was a bit ironic, but there you go. I can't see him taking over the role.
> 
> Thanks Kmeister.



I'm just a victim of bad timing. 

But maybe the time away from here wil do Aman some good and he'll actually start posting complete sentences here ^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 6, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I almost posted " Really? " in sincere gratitude and disbelief. But I knew that would come across as provocative, although it was innocent on my part. So I changed it as you can see.


XD Sadly, that was my frist impulse as well. But that would have gotten me smacked. And it's too early in the day to start the noodle whipping.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'll only enter that house if it promises tons of Yuri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you will get Patrick x spongebob yaoi
but i dunno about yuri  

better nuke that place XDDD

Aman feels rather sad about it
but i know its gonna do him good 
he learned it the hard way i guess he can be happy he didnt got banned for spamming


----------



## Neenah (Apr 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Hey, Nina...haven't seen you around much ^_^
> 
> and thanks <3


 
Yeah. Busy with school and all.
*didn't like her report card*

My life is getting pretty weirrrrrrrd. D:


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> XD Sadly, that was my frist impulse as well. But that would have gotten me smacked. And it's too early in the day to start the noodle whipping.



*noodle whips the sekmet for fun...=D*

ah...well...at least he wasn't banned for spamming and this isn't the first time someone has been banned from seeing a particular section.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

Sekhmet: You rang?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

Color coded mods???

What in the name of Mickey Mantle is going on here??


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 7, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Color coded mods???
> 
> What in the name of Mickey Mantle is going on here??



Blue for Smods, and green for mods. Even a simpleton like you should've picked up on that by now Mario. =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Color coded mods???
> 
> What in the name of Mickey Mantle is going on here??




Your guess is as good as mines 

We're now a bit more accessible, especially for the newer members who aren't able to easily find/identify staff.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 7, 2006)

this is a great idea 

CJ that color suits you well


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the color-change. I think it's a bit easier to spot them from now on. Also, as CJ said, the newer members will probably associate with that soon enough.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a great change before I thought they were only Smods.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 7, 2006)

Didn't the mods and such used to have a color code? And then people started individualizing so it was pointless.... or something like that?

M'anyway. Cool beans.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the colors are aesthetically unpleasing. Green isn't very compatible with NF's layout, IMO. :|

I do like the idea, though.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Didn't the mods and such used to have a color code? And then people started individualizing so it was pointless.... or something like that?
> 
> M'anyway. Cool beans.


You mean Dani's drunken binge (allegedly) where every S. Mod's usename was turned pink?? @_@


----------



## Sayo (Apr 7, 2006)

Some admin prolly threw up and thought green was the suited for the mods lol.

_*pokes all the anorexic admins in here*_  (>*.*)>


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, we all know that I should have Yonny colored username


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn it, those beautiful colors make me want to be a mod even more!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 7, 2006)

LOOOL it would totaly match my Theme


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 7, 2006)

If you(yes you) don't change back the colored fonts I'm leaving the forum. 

What a threat, huh?


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 7, 2006)

Toilet, that has to be the BEST Sasuke avatar I've ever seen. I may just have to rep you for making me snort my soda.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 7, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> If you(yes you) don't change back the colored fonts I'm leaving the forum.
> 
> What a threat, huh?



Oh, too bad.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, shit. Toilet's leaving??


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Apr 7, 2006)

Like omg gosh i missed you guys i was too busy with other stuff like KH2 and schoolwork and etc.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Blue for Smods, and green for mods. Even a simpleton like you should've picked up on that by now Mario. =/



Blue for the _Smods_ and Black for the *Blue*? It's hard. I am confused. 

Congratulations to all who got promoted recently


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 7, 2006)

You know who favors greatly from this change??
Tsukiyomi. I mean, his avy and siggie were already green-based, now throw in the green fonts and lookie there, an absolute marvel  

So, to recap the new format.

Admins (*) = _*Bold, italized, and font color black*_
Super Mods (**) = _Italized and royal-blue colored fonts_
Moderators = _Italized and green colored fonts_
Advisors = Regular and dark-red colored fonts
Duper Sadmin Plus = _Italized and olive-green colored font_
Vashu = _Italized and red colored font_

(*) *Reznor* is the exception to the rule..... just check out his username, it's full of goooooooold!!! [/Goldmember]
(**) _Vash_ is the exception to the rule..... just check out his username, it's full of reeeeeeeed!!! [/Redmember]


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2006)

> You know who favors greatly from this change??
> Tsukiyomi. I mean, his avy and siggie were already green-based, now throw in the green fonts and lookie there, an absolute marvel



So true. I remember him because of the green duck, then only his great debate skills. XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 8, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Admins (*) = _*Bold, italized, and font color black*_
> Super Mods = _Italized and royal-blue colored fonts_
> Moderators = _Italized and green colored fonts_
> Advisors = Regular and dark-red colored fonts
> ...



That's the gist. ^^
Until we change it again. >,>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 8, 2006)

Indeed, until the admins change Jack's username color to paella.


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn, I want a special Ninja rank that isn't making fun of me


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 8, 2006)

Edited my color coded explanations, due to a new font color added on Vashie.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 8, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Indeed, until the admins change Jack's username color to paella.


Mine became blanc some days ago, i thought if i we're blanc you got the same since we're in the same red rank usergroup or something :/


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 8, 2006)

I want mine in purple.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 8, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Mine became blanc some days ago, i thought if i we're blanc you got the same since we're in the same red rank usergroup or something :/


Come to think of it, Celly, it's weird that my rank stayed red, as for yours went back in black (no AC/DC pun intended)


----------



## Procyon (Apr 8, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I want mine in purple.



I want mine in blue.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 8, 2006)

I want mine in a rainbow of colors.

Robotkiller


----------



## Procyon (Apr 8, 2006)

Robo!  Check out Non-Naruto FCs. Look for the Organization XIII one and join, before the good spots are taken.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 8, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> I want mine in a rainbow of colors.
> 
> Robotkiller


OMG UR GAY


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 8, 2006)

I picked the blue for Smods because I've been watching Cops alot recently and felt like playing on the blue=cop theme. As for Mod; well since red was taken by advisors I and Mel decided thet green was the only distincly different color left to use. This might still not be final.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep, now S. Mods will have a feature theme...

♪ Bad boys, bad boys
Whatcha gonna do?
Whatcha gonna do
when they come for you. ♪


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I picked the blue for Smods because I've been watching Cops alot recently and felt like playing on the blue=cop theme. As for Mod; well since red was taken by advisors I and Mel decided thet green was the only distincly different color left to use. This might still not be final.



Since they're colored now, make them all bold and italicized. They'll stand out more that way.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 9, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Since they're colored now, make them all bold and italicized. They'll stand out more that way.



No; that'll further the confusion, not alleviate it. Bold has been synonymous w/ adminly status forever. The current color scheme fits.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 9, 2006)

Listen to Mr. MYUSERNAMEISTHECOLOUROFSHIT, he speaks the truth.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 9, 2006)

What confusion? Since they're color coded, there shouldn't be any confusion, irregardless of whether they were bold or not. 

It's very simple ..

BOLD NAME = STAFF MEMBER

BLACK = ADMIN.
BLUE = GLOBAL MOD.
GREEN = MOD.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 9, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> What confusion? Since they're color coded, there shouldn't be any confusion, irregardless of whether they were bold or not.
> 
> It's very simple ..
> 
> ...



How unfortunate that users cling to the status quo. And that an admin's noticeability should be more pronounced than a mod or Smod's. Sorry, but that won't work.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2006)

> How unfortunate that users cling to the status quo.


 God, that is the most cliche thing to bitch about


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

Personally, I think the color-scheme change was a great idea. In general, it's now a lot easier to spot someone from the Staff around the forum or just on the Member List, considering now that everything was randomized.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Vash!? said:
			
		

> OMG UR GAY



So much for my rainbow/neon pink combo.

This recent argument sure puts the regular Forum people in a dumb light. I don't think there would be mass panic if the Staff changed any characteristic of the font in their usernames. Of course you'd still get some posts here trying to deduce the 'complex' system.

Anyone can just look at the Forum Leaders page if they're interested.


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2006)

Really?


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 9, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Really?



Aman?


----------



## Aman (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm baaaaack.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 9, 2006)

I spoke too soon .__.


----------



## Aman (Apr 9, 2006)

Be careful, we don't want Mr Really to come back, right?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> So much for my rainbow/neon pink combo.
> 
> This recent argument sure puts the regular Forum people in a dumb light. I don't think there would be mass panic if the Staff changed any characteristic of the font in their usernames. Of course you'd still get some posts here trying to deduce the 'complex' system.
> 
> Anyone can just look at the Forum Leaders page if they're interested.



You put in such a simplistic way, Sean. In a way that most people wouldn't be able to formulate or even conceive of putting. You just stated an obvious truth, yet reiterated it in a way of defeaning truth.

Ah, closure.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Seeing Vash's swift argument dealing with the rainbow idea was inspiring.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

I would assume so. Though Vash's divine expedience does sometimes catch others offguard, perhaps even himself at times. Not to be confused on other times, his swift answers can bring a bout of second-guessing on his behalf. Perhaps this was one of those times?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Seemed fairly conclusive to me.

The Complaints Forum seems to have died down a bit lately.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

People have been too busy arguing amongst themselves to make it to the Complaints Department. Though perhaps people are running out of miniscule problems and quirks to complain about.


----------



## Aman (Apr 9, 2006)

Could anyone come up with a complaint?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hatake Kagashi said:
			
		

> I spoke too soon .__.



hahah 

and Lol at Vash his Reply 

No complaints 
maybe settle down on the spam in here 
welcome back Aman


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

There are still plenty of people with complaints. On the flipside, more members are seeminly becoming more and more ignorant and idiotic. Though this is more of just an ungoing problem that can't exactly be dealt with directly or indirectly.

Like I said, too many people are just busy arguing amongst themselves to file a complaint or question.


----------



## Aman (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you, Jef! 

Well, OT, that's understandable since if you spend most of your internet forum at a place like this it's natural that you notice things that you don't like. Sure, many complaints may be stupid but it is mostly for the better, at least imo.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2006)

No posts in this thread for twelve hours? Hah! And I thought you guys were my leet spammer underlings carrying on my bidding.


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No posts in this thread for twelve hours? Hah! And I thought you guys were my leet spammer underlings carrying on my bidding.


 
We.. We just couldn't do anything without you  

Oh God, I'm so ashamed.. Please forgive us, we are not worthy


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 10, 2006)

this is just a huge spam thread.


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> this is just a huge spam thread.


 
Wha.. What are you talking about? No spam here.. No spam at all!  


Shush! Or you'll bring mods attention, and we all will be sooo busted!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hugs the depressed yellow orb in Al's avatar*


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 10, 2006)

poor little lonely orb


----------



## Aman (Apr 10, 2006)

Matt, i did everything i could, even got banned!


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Hugs the depressed yellow orb in Al's avatar*


 


God, it's seems eternity passed since I last chatted with you  

So how's life in general? 
How's school?
I bet it's awful, since it's spring outside and you have to sit through classes 5 days in a week 

Edit:



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Matt, i did everything i could, even got banned!


 
WHAAAT??? 

How come I didn't notice?
Anyway.. I'm waiting for names and adresses of people who banned you in my PM box. I'll show them.. I'll show all of them!!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2006)

*Pat pats* Meh, you gais winziles. =]


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> God, it's seems eternity passed since I last chatted with you
> 
> So how's life in general?
> How's school?
> I bet it's awful, since it's spring outside and you have to sit through classes 5 days in a week



Meh, I feel sorta depressed today...So I stayed home...Again. I haven't been to school since last Wednesday. It's okay though. I can pretty much miss as much school as I need since I'm on immune suppressors. If they try to make me stay back or something, I can just bring in my bottles of medicine to show them and send them on a guilt trip. =X

And I hate school. It makes me ornery, and I have no friends in school, and it's just difficult to deal with. @_@ But it's nice that it's warming up! Next week, I've got April break, and this weekend I get to start camping again. (Seasonal campsite, so I get to camp every weekend from this weekend 'til October something or other.) 

Life in general though, I can't complain. I like staying home. I just wish I didn't have 80 pounds of school work waiting for me at school. XD Thanks for asking. How are you guys?


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm okay 
I live near the sea and it's soo beautiful in spring!
It's windy here but when you stand on bunkers  (from WW2) ruins on the beach and breathe the fresh sea air it's just sooo cool!
I don't have a lot of spare time to enjoy it nowdays though, since I'm the working man now and I'm working for 6 days in a week, plus I have to visit university sometimes, or they'll just kick me out :S
Anyway, good luck with your schoolwork! And you should get some friends at school.. They make school time a little brighter


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish I could get some friends at school. I can't socialize for my life though, so I have a difficult time getting to know people. :S

Oh, and do you think you could take some pictures of that Al? I'm a bit of an old person sometimes. I love different scenery like that. I wish I could fly all over the world and be a scholar of languages, cultures, histories, and that kind of stuff. ;_;


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

Some photos of my town:


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

Hope you'll visit _Liepaja_ someday


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, those ruin things are really neat looking! What was it? 

And the Slavic-like architecture on that church! What kind of church is it? Have you ever been inside? 

Even the streets! They're like so cool. Not all barren and musty. 

The biggest ? That trail in the woods! I'd love to walk that!!

Can you please buy me a ticket to Latvia?


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

I live in Liepaja for 20 years.. I visited ALL the places I could 

This church is actually a St. Nicholas Cathedrale. It is said, that it was built without using even a single nail. I often visit it with my mom. And it's location is about 3 minutes walking from my house.

We also have a Protestant Church in Liepaja :

And a Catholic church:


And those ruins were build in 1940's, or so, to fight nazi's ships. They are located about 2 minutes of walking from my house.. As a matter of a fact, I can see the sea from my window 

The part of the city where I live is, kinda, very depressing with all those empty buildings. Because it used to be a place where soldiers lived when we were part of the Soviet Union. And they all left in 1991 leaving emptyness behind 

And the center of the city is very "European" looking. With old european style buildings and stuff..

And, Matt. I would gladly bought you a ticked if I could.
When I'll work on a better job and will have a biger salary I'll definetely try to organize it


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 10, 2006)

sooooo....
have you guys read jojo's bizarre adventure?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Cool pictures Chi 
i love the building style of the church there 
eastern europe is sooo cool

K1nj3 yes i have  i got the links from you thanks again


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 10, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Cool pictures Chi
> i love the building style of the church there
> eastern europe is sooo cool
> 
> K1nj3 yes i have  i got the links from you thanks again





yay..... so.. did you like it?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

offcourse i did 
but i dont have time at the moment


----------



## Aman (Apr 10, 2006)

My love, can we meet there?


----------



## Chi (Apr 10, 2006)

Of course we can


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats to Kira for expanding his territory and rcv'ing owning rights @ Outskirts of Konoha.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

So he's now moderating not only the Bath House, but the Outskirts as well??
Huzzah for CJ


----------



## Chi (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats *Kira*


----------



## Aman (Apr 11, 2006)

*smexes Chi*


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

congrats SCJ J 
been a wile since i have been in the Outskirts 
but i'll be sure to drop in soon


----------



## Aman (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, congrats from me too.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2006)

Wonderful character designs as usual, but what's going on in the last panel? o_o


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2006)

Huh. Seems nah nah's not a mod?


----------



## Blue (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, right, Nah-Nah's been unmoted-redone-designed due to inactivity.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Wonderful character designs as usual, but what's going on in the last panel? o_o



Vash swung Tenshi through Tazmo. Tazmo's character design is a two by four with a note nailed to it.



			
				organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Huh. Seems nah nah's not a mod?



Probably inactivity reasons.


----------



## Aman (Apr 11, 2006)

Aww, she hadn't even been a mod for long. T__T


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

havent seen her in ages
even on msn 
and she was allways busy with school and then when she get home from school she got to work
Rather buzy if you ask me


----------



## Chi (Apr 11, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> *smexes Chi*


 



---
Sad news about nah-nah


----------



## Procyon (Apr 11, 2006)

My Nah-Mahmah!!! ;_; She better come back soon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2006)

IM just curious how do half these people become mods? Allways been wondering that.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2006)

^ Ah, the nostalgia. XDD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

Many people have forgotten that Reznor started as a mod for the Konoha Courts.

He once wanted to post me a link of what was going on at the Courthouse, but I guess he forgot. xD


----------



## Crowe (Apr 11, 2006)

Sexy post, I think I should steal it.
*steals*
See how dani stealthly deleted my mod recomedations? Take it easy I won't get a big ego, Toilet r. the responsible one!

So moe was the first one to rec. rezonr? Now I know who I have to punish.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2006)

ah ic in the mod section  i will never be a mod  though no mods are never in the konoha mall aera and i hang out there the most 


thx for the reply blue .


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 11, 2006)

lolz. 

*does another mystery dance*


----------



## Crowe (Apr 11, 2006)

Yummy post *steals*
*dances with skmtie*


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 11, 2006)

soon...................


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 11, 2006)

Careful, k1nj3, peK has been stealing posts lately, and of all Chileans in NF, YOU have the greatest of chances to become a mod.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 11, 2006)

HOMG!!! Post theivery?!?! 

Well, that's ok. I wasn't using it anyway. 

(since I lurk about 75% more than I post, I'm in little danger of catching that dreaded mod disease. horrors, I might actually have to work or something....)


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2006)

> (I'm in little danger of catching that dreaded mod disease)


 We all have crabs from all the wild mod orgies.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 11, 2006)

Hatake Kagashi said:
			
		

> We all have crabs from all the wild mod orgies.



Mostly from SaG actually.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2006)

Get in your damn pokeball!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2006)

i resepct all the mods here! dont look down on me mods but it seems renzor does allready  i never did anythign to you ren just bug you over PM's


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i resepct all the mods here! dont look down on me mods but it seems renzor does allready  i never did anythign to you ren just bug you over PM's



*continues taking notes*  

.....and why would anyone look down on you? You haven't done much to anger anyone


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hatake Kagashi said:
			
		

> We all have crabs from all the wild mod orgies.





			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Mostly from SaG actually.



 *snerk* Yaaaar, mateys!!


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 12, 2006)

All these people got a post in a thread. I got 

Lucky Fox - "Hey, you wanna be a mod?"
Me - "Sure, what the hell do I do?"
Lucky Fox - "Moderate. Basically, look like your doing something."
Me - "Gotcha."


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> All these people got a post in a thread. I got
> 
> Lucky Fox - "Hey, you wanna be a mod?"
> Me - "Sure, what the hell do I do?"
> ...



That should become a feature film.


----------



## Chi (Apr 12, 2006)

I loove to read such an old logs.. Like when some "big" members were just "normal". And how things were back then


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah, old times, old times... (keeps repeating)


----------



## Procyon (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha. I always pictured the recommendation thread to be more warish. o_o


----------



## Chi (Apr 12, 2006)

> Tenshi Oni ain't "Narutard" enough for me either.


 
That part of the quote made me smile  

I should show this to LotU...


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha, maybe you should.

Chi, feel like doing something?


----------



## Chi (Apr 12, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Haha, maybe you should.
> 
> Chi, feel like doing something?


 
Ac.. actually, I.. I, kinda.. I, sort of have a headache.. kinda.. see.. you know.. maybe tommorow..


----------



## Aman (Apr 12, 2006)

Please?

*cutest puppyface ever*


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2006)

> Chi, feel like doing something?


Please! There are children here!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, the children!!

Will somebody PLEEEEASE think of the children?


----------



## Chi (Apr 12, 2006)

Why should we think about Reznor anyway?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 12, 2006)

The only person you should think about is me.


----------



## Chi (Apr 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> The only person you should think about is me.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 12, 2006)

Why was LoTU banned ? and for how long?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Oro. Long time no see.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ow is LoTu banned again 
to bad he'll be back


----------



## Blue (Apr 12, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> to bad he'll be back


Well, no. I'm afraid it's quite permanent this time.

And it was for, as you might guess, trolling.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 12, 2006)

I think LOTU was banned for a slew of new threads that were intended to prove that kakashi was overated.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 12, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Well, no. I'm afraid it's quite permanent this time.
> 
> And it was for, as you might guess, trolling.


now thats a surprice 
 
to bad 
he was an intresting fello nice knowing him
oke bye LoTu


----------



## Crowe (Apr 12, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> I think LOTU was banned for a slew of new threads that were intended to prove that kakashi was overated.


Shows how much you really know :/


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Hey Oro. Long time no see.



Missed you too Matt. What have you been up to my friend? 




			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Well, no. I'm afraid it's quite permanent this time.



I mean we're all like brothers and sisters on this forum, would you disown your brother if he made a mistake? Even if he made the same mistake more than once, I'm sure some sort of reprimand and/or some temporary ban would be more merciful than a perm ban, do you not agree?

Please show some leniency.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry, but he's gone.

Also, I'd like to announce that I'm going to be returning to a decent degree of actually doing work, so, feel free to ask for help/adminly shtuff that you'd usually bug Dani/Mel/Rez with.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 12, 2006)

^ Could you scratch my ass?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 12, 2006)

Pek doesn't count as a member person, so I can't help you.

Please go jump off a cliff


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 12, 2006)

Pek Im gonna Quote You on that one lol


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 12, 2006)

Oke will Do Spike 
nice to have you back 

*scratches Pek's ass wile pushing him off a cliff*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 12, 2006)

Hope you enjoyed your break, Zach. 

Oro, your name was also Alex, right? Well, I haven't been up to a ton. Just been a bit sick lately, so I'm on the mend. And busy, but I have the next week off, which is cool. Can't wait until summer vacation.  What about you?


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Oro, your name was also Alex, right? Well, I haven't been up to a ton. Just been a bit sick lately, so I'm on the mend. And busy, but I have the next week off, which is cool. Can't wait until summer vacation.  What about you?




I wish you a speedy recovery buddy. Sadly, I'm past the point of looking forward to Summer vacation, because it's all work and then some more work. Take my advice and stay in college as long as you could.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got the feeling PEK has it out for me


----------



## Procyon (Apr 12, 2006)

Woah! Al, in your avatar, I swear I could almost see beard stubble on Oro.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

HELLO A ME OF TON 

I hope your'e hapy with your new kind fool.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 13, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Woah! Al, in your avatar, I swear I could almost see beard stubble on Oro.


That's always been there. o.O

And I need a job. T_T


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 13, 2006)

^Are you willing to work for pesos?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 13, 2006)

> Also, I'd like to announce that I'm going to be returning to a decent degree of actually doing work, so, feel free to ask for help/adminly shtuff that you'd usually bug Dani/Mel/Rez with.





> ^ Could you scratch my ass?





> Pek doesn't count as a member person, so I can't help you.


Can you scratch pek's ars for me?


----------



## Aman (Apr 13, 2006)

Lol, sorry about that, i have my reasons.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 13, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Can you scratch pek's ars for me?


Only if I can touch yours.


----------



## Aman (Apr 13, 2006)

What's the big deal with peK's arms? 

*scratches*

NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 13, 2006)

That was gross.


----------



## Sublime (Apr 14, 2006)

The forum is pretty with the colorful colors.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> That was gross.



Yet...slightly arousing. =O


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think I missed the boat. I am so slow. *sobs*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 14, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Only if I can touch yours.


My demands are non-negotionable.


----------



## Chi (Apr 14, 2006)

*will scratch someone's ass for food "


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2006)

What's with the current theme Chi?


----------



## Chi (Apr 14, 2006)

Well.. Just some nostalgia 
I lived 6 first years of my life in USSR and living in post-soviet country now, so...

Do you think this theme is bad?


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2006)

> Do you think this theme is bad?


The Soviet Union is generally frowned upon these days, so...


----------



## Procyon (Apr 14, 2006)

Meh, it's interesting stuff. But Chi, you want to remember the government that oppressed you so much?


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> *will scratch someone's ass for food "


*gives petfood*


----------



## Procyon (Apr 14, 2006)

*Makes Aman x Chi FC* -Exdizzles-


----------



## Chi (Apr 14, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Meh, it's interesting stuff. But Chi, you want to remember the government that oppressed you so much?


 
Life in the USSR weren't that bad like you all might think..
Sure people didn't had so much freedom, but at least there were job for everyone (a LOT of people with highest education can't find job now). Food was cheap (old people can't survive with the money they recieve from goverment. Living minimum in my country is ~220$ a mothn, old people recieve ~150$). There were enough places to live for everyone (now you need to wait for few years to get yourself a living space somewhere).
Streets were clean. Crime rate was low. People had confidence in tommorow.
And I lived in Latvia, and it was one of the USSR favorite tourists "country", so everything here was much better..

And we are talking about 1980's here. Not 40's, or even 60's..

I know people who would rather live in USSR, than here.. 



			
				Aman said:
			
		

> *gives petfood*


 
HELL YEAH!!
First food in 3 days! Better save some for tommorow..

*scratches Aman's ass*




Edit: I had a little disscussion about USSR in "russian" thread in "Language Classes" section..


----------



## Procyon (Apr 14, 2006)

Reminds me! I've gotta get goin' on my LotM idea!  It's amazing that I forget about the subforum I had brought into existance sometimes.


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> HELL YEAH!!
> First food in 3 days! Better save some for tommorow..


Do you know what, tommorow i'll give you sheeptesticles!


----------



## Chi (Apr 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Do you know what, tommorow i'll give you sheeptesticles!


 
Who do you think I AM?
I maybe fallen deep in society, but I still have my pride!!  

*sigh*

When can I have them?


----------



## Aman (Apr 14, 2006)

There there, i did say tommorow, so you don't need to save anything for tommorow. 

You'll need to save for the day after tommorow though.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 17, 2006)

Spam, pathetic maggots.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 17, 2006)

But spam is bad the forum, not to mention it has lots of calories!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 17, 2006)

The forum is skinny. It's healthy.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 17, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> But spam is bad the forum, not to mention it has lots of calories!



But Spams good for you *Points torwards OniTasku* lol


----------



## Aman (Apr 18, 2006)

Doesn't make sense that spam has a lot of calories, then i would be fat wouldn't i?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 18, 2006)

You aren't fat?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 18, 2006)

NOW! 

I'm gonna be gone the next few days. So spam good, maggots.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

bye bye matt
see you in a few days


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

May I ask who Benny is? I can only think that maybe it is Justice, but I really have no idea. :S


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

Justice is a GFX mod
used to be inactive for months but now he's back and he got his posision as a GFX mod back
Justice is still justice only hes an advicer now


----------



## Aman (Apr 18, 2006)

Benny is an old member that is/was a temp mod, Justice is an advisor atm, but i believe he'll be back judging from what jef said.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

Justice stopped moderating because he was to busy with school work
he's allready back and active on nf but he just is a advisor
i dont even know if he wants his position back 
Pat and i still speak every day


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

I know who Pat/Justice/Patman is. I just have no idea who Benny is, so I guessed it might have been Justice's name change. Looks like I was wrong.  

/Still doesn't know who Benny is.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

go to the GFX thread and you will see him for sure
i think its the only section he visits


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah, that would be why I don't know him, then.  Oh well. I guess I should check out gfx more often. 

I also think that we should start taking bets on which mod will next go inactive. It is becoming an increasingly predictable pattern, so if money were involved people could really make a lot. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

GFX Team =  Murasaki, Benny and Pek

The mods do there work good

 you need to visit the art thread more


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I would, but I am not overly active ATM. You will know when I am, because I will have an avy for a day or less. I believe I've had this Tupac avy for over a week now.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 18, 2006)

i'm very active the last couple of months and i have this theme for a half year or so XDDDDDD
*shoots himself and Theme*


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 18, 2006)

Where is Lexiefaye? Is she alright?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 18, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Where is Lexiefaye? Is she alright?


Roughed up in my basement.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 18, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> Roughed up in my basement.



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 18, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Where is Lexiefaye? Is she alright?



Passover intermission. D:


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 19, 2006)

Pesach.    .


----------



## Aman (Apr 19, 2006)

I need a new theme.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I need a new theme.



Try the anti-nuisance? '__'


----------



## Aman (Apr 19, 2006)

No thank you.


----------



## Chi (Apr 20, 2006)

Hehe.. Some changes in the "Anbu" section..
I see you added "Technical Difficulties" subforum.
Maybe you just should move "Technical Department" from the "Konoha Mall"?
I mean, 90% of threads there are calls for help anyway. 
And now we have 2 different subforums for this.. It might confuse members, and "Technical Department" may just die from inactivity..


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

Those things don't belong to the FLT, please!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 20, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Hehe.. Some changes in the "Anbu" section..
> I see you added "Technical Difficulties" subforum.
> Maybe you just should move "Technical Department" from the "Konoha Mall"?
> I mean, 90% of threads there are calls for help anyway.
> And now we have 2 different subforums for this.. It might confuse members, and "Technical Department" may just die from inactivity..


We discussed this issue in the mod lounge.  We were actually considering just moving the Tech Dept., but we decided to leave it for the idiots who want to brag about their overclocking escapades.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2006)

My CPU is so overclocked that I have to use a liquid nitrogen cooling system. /stupid, stupid lies

I am glad I never have any reason to go to that section. My tech-nerd friends talk about their hardware enough as it is.


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

Jkingler, do you have any cool 2Pac themes?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2006)

No. 

I am sure it wouldn't be hard to make some Tupac themes...but I got this avy from a friend, and I love Pac, so I use it.


----------



## martryn (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, hate to be behind the times, but Rez is an admin?  I can honestly say that I saw that coming.  I remember back in the good 'ol days when Rez was just a normal noob trying to be funny in the Randomness FC.


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

Lol, you're way behind us. 

And i remember when Rez was modded and i asked him how he could become a mod that fast.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 20, 2006)

I miss the Randomness. 

It's pretty much truely dead now. Have you seen the newer, fat-free imitation FC that has sprung up in it's absence? Ick.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2006)

> I miss the Randomness.


I do, too. The real deal was deleted (on accident? Hmm...). And I made a new one, but it just didn't feel right. 


> It's pretty much truely dead now. Have you seen the newer, fat-free imitation FC that has sprung up in it's absence? Ick.


I avoid it like the plague. Random FCs should be retired, like a hall of famer's jersey number.


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

Was it that fun to spam about Random stuff?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 20, 2006)

> Was it that fun to spam about Random stuff?


You have no idea.


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

You got that right.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 20, 2006)

It ranged from absolutely random comments to the same stuff you'd find in any convo thread. But it was home. 

Is it me, or is there something funky going on with the rep bars? It seems the second half of the bar either doesn't load, and I get a bunch of text, or I get little file boxes.....

jkingler! le Sans pareil


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

That doesn't happen to me.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 20, 2006)

No... wait... it seems fine again. Well that was weird.


----------



## Aman (Apr 20, 2006)

Or it's just you that's weird.


----------



## Chi (Apr 20, 2006)

Vash!? said:
			
		

> We discussed this issue in the mod lounge. We were actually considering just moving the Tech Dept., but we decided to leave it for the idiots who want to brag about their overclocking escapades.


 
I see..
And since it's already "Technical Difficulties", maybe there should be some stickies, that answer the most popular questions, like: "I want a signature", or "Help me with my codecs"..
There could be actually one sticky with links to other threads (like we have "*Konoha Library FAQ and Useful Threads*" in Konoha Library)..

(something tells me, that some users will still create a new threads for such questions though  )


--------------------
[/on topic, lol]
It seems I missed something cool like "Randomness FC" (I always missing the good parts..
Was it something like the FLT?
I bet it was a fun place


----------



## Blue (Apr 20, 2006)

Splintered has been, with great pleasure on my part, been modded for the library.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 20, 2006)

peK has been demoted! Why!? :amazed


----------



## Blue (Apr 20, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> peK has been demoted! Why!? :amazed


Banned for study time.


----------



## martryn (Apr 21, 2006)

> Have you seen the newer, fat-free imitation FC that has sprung up in it's absence? Ick.



Yes, and I avoid it. 



> Splintered has been, with great pleasure on my part, been modded for the library.



Who?  The name is... almost familiar.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 21, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> study time.



Damn, that'll leave a big gap in the library and the GFX section. Although Moridin is doing a good job, but with Lexiefaye away it'll be a heavy load on both Splintered and Moridin.

I recommend *Sai* as a moderator for the Konoha Library. He's active in the library section, his opinions are well balanced and he's pretty much objective in all of his dicussions. Something to consider. The sooner, the better though.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Who?  The name is... almost familiar.



I think you've voted for her in the Survivor game..........maybe......


----------



## Splintered (Apr 21, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Who?  The name is... almost familiar.


A figment of Blue's imagination.  Pay no heed.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 21, 2006)

Splintered said:
			
		

> A figment of Blue's imagination.  Pay no heed.



*requests a refund*


----------



## Chi (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats *Splintered*!

Show some _spirit_!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2006)

Gratz on the promotion Splintered. Plus one, no, two whole respect points.

I'm sure you'll do a good job.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats go to Splintered, and will do a great job too. 

Hola, Dyro, como ? voc??


----------



## Aman (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats, Splientered. 

To be honest, i'm kinda surprised though, i'm not as active there as i used to be, but i've seen some other members that...

Forget it, congrats!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 21, 2006)

congrats Splintered 
i'm sure your gonna do a good job 
i have to visit the library more often
 good one


----------



## Aman (Apr 21, 2006)

Jef, visit the library?


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Hola, Dyro, como é você?


you mean... "como vai você?" #P


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 21, 2006)

Splintered you've joined a team of pure evil.

I've been impressed with the help Chi's given out in Anbu Central. Very paitient and knowledgeable.


----------



## zizou (Apr 21, 2006)

> >o What counts is the message.


for sure! there's no problem. =]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 21, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> Splintered now can fullfill her nindo of exterminating the library's wangst.
> 
> >o What counts is the message.


Sasu-Tomato FTW 
(Misses Julie-san)


			
				Dyroness said:
			
		

> Muy bien, gracias! E Mawio?



BTW, por que est? voc? na modalidade invis?vel? Eu espero que voc? n?o esteja receoso dessa idiota cadela.
j/k

@ Zizou, I haven't spoken Portuguese in a long time, so it's a bit choppy, but criticisms are welcome. ^_^;


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> Splintered now can fullfill her nindo of exterminating the library's wangst.



Oh, no no no no no! E-Wangst is why Splintered-chan posts on NF.

I mean, there might be Bad-Wangst she doesn't like but regular Wangst is her lifeblood.


----------



## Chi (Apr 21, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I've been impressed with the help Chi's given out in Anbu Central. Very paitient and knowledgeable.


 

He he.. Thanks  

I'll do my best 


But really.. I just know how it suxx when no one is willing to help you


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 21, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> He he.. Thanks
> 
> I'll do my best
> 
> But really.. I just know how it suxx when no one is willing to help you


Remember one of Jerry Maguire's quotes?
"Help me help you!"


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 21, 2006)

Way to go splintered, I knew you had it in ya.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 21, 2006)

This is it? a few pages is all you could muster? I'm disappointed in you guys.


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats Splintered.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Apr 21, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> Splin-chan is mod already！１１１１１ おめでとーう！！！★（゜∀゜）★



^ What she said. XD


----------



## Yondy (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats Splinty


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 21, 2006)

4/20  Yondaime posts in the Hokage residence


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 21, 2006)

congrats Splintered


----------



## Splintered (Apr 22, 2006)

@ everyone:
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



> Oh, no no no no no! E-Wangst is why Splintered-chan posts on NF.
> 
> I mean, there might be Bad-Wangst she doesn't like but regular Wangst is her lifeblood.


Mmm, ewangst DD.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Splintered. Hope that you do a great job.


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2006)

I just found out that...

Chi is a guy.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 22, 2006)

These kind of revelations happen when you read people's posts.


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2006)

Is that true, Dyro?


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2006)

> Is that true, Dyro?



Shouldn't be too much of a problem for me. This following week is mostly an off week, and Concerned has a Guest Author/Artist, so it should be cool.

Hey Splintered, why _did_ they pick you?


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 22, 2006)

^It's been mentioned on the hours ppl dying waiting for 304. But yea, someone should stick it there. 

That "part 3 sig" one floor up is hilarious. 
Haha, life treats Sasuke pretty well outside the leaf... and he is "near-sighted"!

- 
And just noticed splintered got modded. (Just realized she is a girl too.) You've been modding pretty well and your posts are well-rounded. ~
There is already a lot of love, but congratz to the new blood!


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree, it should be stickied or perhaps a bulletin would be in session, unfortunately most people seem to completely ignore (or be oblivious to the fact there is one) them.


----------



## Splintered (Apr 22, 2006)

Dyroness said:
			
		

> Yes, that huge holiday called Golden Week.
> A sticky should be put in the library / telegrams.  Or the bad wangst...


Good idea  Done.  Hopefully they'll pay attention to it.


----------



## Neenah (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats Splintered.


----------



## Aman (Apr 22, 2006)

I heard about the Golden week but didn't know exactly when it was gonna be.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 22, 2006)

What!? Time for Golden Week AGAIN!?! We just had one!!1! 
(I know my sense of Time is skewed... but...) o.O'

Oh yeah... Contgrats to Splintered! Wangstlol.


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2006)

organizedcrime said:
			
		

> Hey Splintered, why _did_ they pick you?


Well, let's see.

1. She's active in the Library and Telegrams
2. She's absolutely brilliant and her posts in the Library are interesting, well-informed, and fun to read, whether or not one agrees with them.
3. She's extremely even-tempered and doesn't take the internet too seriously, for instance wondering why or why not she was/wasn't modded.
4. She has (a) really cool name(s).
5. She's a Sakuratard.
6. Metal socks.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 22, 2006)

Not to mention a recommendation from me


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Well, let's see.
> 
> 6. Metal socks.



I completely and absolutely agree.

Yea, she's awesome in almost every aspect, too.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Well, let's see.
> 
> 1. I like her.
> 2. She's absolutely brilliant and her posts in the Library are interesting, well-informed, and fun to read, whether or not one agrees with them is irrelevant.
> ...



Yup, that about sums it up. Congratulations Spilntered.


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2006)

??ndaim? said:
			
		

> Not to mention a recommendation from me


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

Dude, wtf?! H4X!!!!


----------



## Chi (Apr 22, 2006)

Haha 

I bet there is a lot of fun in this thread


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Yup, that about sums it up.


Very astute, I do indeed like her - but she was recommended about 6 months ago by Spectrum and if a single mod disagrees with someone's recommendation, it's all over - so I'm not the only one. ^^


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

Julie recommended her? Then I should get to know her. A friend of Julie's is a friend of mine. ^^


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

What's a Codec? Link me and explain what I need to do. XD :S


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Julie recommended her? Then I should get to know her. A friend of Julie's is a friend of mine. ^^


Amen to that, Mattie. ^^


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> if a single mod disagrees with someone's recommendation, it's all over - so I'm not the only one. ^^



LOL, right. As if anyone in the mod staff would *dare * say "No" to someone *you *recommend. ^__*


----------



## Chi (Apr 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> and if a single mod disagrees with someone's recommendation, it's all over - so I'm not the only one. ^^


 
All over forever? How often can 1 person be recommended?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 22, 2006)

^ Not forever, a candidate can be rec'd again, and if there are no objections the 2nd/3rd/whatever time he/she gets rec'd, a new mod is hired ^^


			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> LOL, right. As if anyone in the mod staff would dare  say "No" to someone you recommend. ^__*


LOL, everyone has had at least one of their recs disagreed/shot down/meh-ed at at one point or another, regardless of how awesome they are, heehee.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

How was Vash's modship considered? I've always wanted to know about that.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 22, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, everyone has had at least one of their recs disagreed/shot down/meh-ed at at one point or another, regardless of how awesome they are, heehee.



LOL. So you're telling us that if Ruri-buri for example said "No" to Blue's orders to mod Splintered, that would've changed anything? Please.  

Admit it, you're all sadistic tyrants, but fortunately for you, we love to be spanked. :amazed 

​


----------



## Splintered (Apr 22, 2006)

I actually slept my way to the top.  What?  You didn't think I'd sleep my way to the bottom.  That would just be silly

That and metal socks.

@<3 at Blue and everyone else


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

Guys, I think you should mod Bass, because he was an awesome mod for me.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

Zohmeg. It worked Chi. thanks. I'm happy, because I got to keep my DivX player.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 22, 2006)

What if one member of Staff just said 'no' to every suggestion? 



			
				occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, everyone has had at least one of their recs disagreed/shot down/meh-ed at at one point or another, regardless of how awesome they are, heehee.



Oh you! [/unfounded optimism]


----------



## Chi (Apr 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Zohmeg. It worked Chi. thanks. I'm happy, because I got to keep my DivX player.


 
Good for you


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 22, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> How was Vash's modship considered? I've always wanted to know about that.



I needed a FC Mod like two years ago, he was there, did a good job. Recently though, he gets modded on Reputation.


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> LOL, everyone has had at least one of their recs disagreed/shot down/meh-ed at at one point or another, regardless of how awesome they are, heehee.


Thank you love. <3


> How was Vash's modship considered? I've always wanted to know about that.


It wasn't. This guy here ^ was a dictator until around January 2005. Vash was a mod on the old NF, and was promoted as soon as this one was up and running.


> LOL. So you're telling us that if Ruri-buri for example said "No" to Blue's orders to mod Splintered, that would've changed anything?


LOL yes, exactly. I recommended someone else at the same time as Splint and it was shot down - but LOL, I don't expect you to believe that if you don't want to. ~~ <3


> What if one member of Staff just said 'no' to every suggestion?


Crucifixion. Fortunately not necessary to date.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I needed a FC Mod like two years ago, he was there, did a good job. Recently though, he gets modded on Reputation.



Ah yes, I heard about him being the old FC Mod. Though, that seems a very odd position for Vashy-boy. I believe he said that he ruled that section with an iron fist, and I'm sure he did. =|



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> It wasn't. This guy here ^ was a dictator until around January 2005. Vash was a mod on the old NF, and was promoted as soon as this one was up and running.



Oh, I see. Though, I must admit, it's a shame that he isn't as active anymore. He really is one of my favorite on the Staff and I've thought he's done an amazing job with the Ichiraku Ramen/NF Cafe along with the Konoha Off-topic, though recently it's fallen into a slightly disarray. Well, people do have lives, I suppose. XD


----------



## Sayo (Apr 22, 2006)

> Ah yes, I heard about him being the old FC Mod. Though, that seems a very odd position for Vashy-boy. I believe he said that he ruled that section with an iron fist, and I'm sure he did. =|


Yes he did at the previous forum when this NF didn't even excisted yet.
although i wouldn't know before that since when i signed up 1 months later NT get's nuked and this get's revived :0


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

When Vash told me he used to be a FC mod, I was like. "Zoh me god. 0___0" Because he hates FC's now, it just seemed weird to me. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 22, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Crucifixion. Fortunately not necessary to date.



Sometimes you've just gotta get biblical I see.

Ronin have you seen 'Tom Yum Goong'? Since you're an Ong Bak fan, what was your verdict if so?


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 22, 2006)

I've always favored dropping someone anus first on a 12ft stake pounded into the ground. Very Vlad the Impaler.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 22, 2006)

Some of the Staff are rumoured to be masochistic, so that kind of punishment could get doubly messy.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I've always favored dropping someone anus first on a 12ft stake pounded into the ground. Very Vlad the Impaler.



Omg, I love Vlad the Impaler. Dracula ftw. <3


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 22, 2006)

> What if one member of Staff just said 'no' to every suggestion?



Hmm. *tries*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> Hmm. *tries*




It's just because KK likes to make things interesting


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 22, 2006)

Mel said:
			
		

> LOL, everyone has had at least one of their recs disagreed/shot down/meh-ed at at one point or another, regardless of how awesome they are, heehee.


Damn, XDDD

So, it's kinda like college football, and CJ would actually agree on this one...:
No matter how many wins a team has, if they have *one* blemish, their chances at a championship goes kaput!!
Like modding recommendations, one blemish, then baibai........ 


*Spoiler*: _Off topic_ 



 Reportedly, Steven Blum will voice ALL THREE major villains in the Naruto Dub (Zabuza already dubbed, Oro, then Itachi)


----------



## Procyon (Apr 22, 2006)

Really? That's cheesy. They need Michael Jackson to voice Oro.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Really? That's cheesy. They need Michael Jackson to voice Oro.



*reminds him of that home alone sig that Dyro had with MJ looking like Oro peering through the window.

Oro's voice was bleh.....could have been better...at least it sounds a bit snake like....however, optimistically...it could have been much worse.

Itachi's voice is bland as well.......

but of course this is my opinion....


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought the bit from Itachi's scene was _over-done_. It seemed like the VA was trying too hard to get the sense of a phsychotic anger, and it more turned out like a generic "evil-villain" voice. Oro's voice is....bleh.

Then again, I haven't been too keen of the Naruto VA's in English. I'll just say it is more than likely my Japanese VA bias.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 23, 2006)

> I thought the bit from Itachi's scene was over-done. It seemed like the VA was trying too hard to get the sense of a phsychotic anger, and it more turned out like a generic "evil-villain" voice. Oro's voice is....bleh.
> 
> Then again, I haven't been too keen of the Naruto VA's in English. I'll just say it is more than likely my Japanese VA bias.



Nope the same way for me as well.

But It wasn't so much Itachi's voice ...but the dam words they chose.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a bad feeling that you are going to mess with "you lack hatred".....>__<

*goes back to watching the dubs he doesn't mind to watch...i.e. FMA and eureka seven*


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

Hahaha, I could only imagine, Ryan. 

_"You lack internet points. D: "_


----------



## Taxman (Apr 23, 2006)

hmmmm.....I've always wondered how I could figure out how many internet points someone has.......*finds an internet bank receipt*



> you have zero internet points


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

I've already given away all my internet points, yesterday to Setoshi and then my last one to Mario today in the IRC. I don't expect to be receiving any more anytime soon.


----------



## Aman (Apr 23, 2006)

I missed everything.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Itachi shouldn't sound like a villain at all.  They should have had me cast the voices. XD


----------



## martryn (Apr 23, 2006)

I still don't know what these internet point things are.  Are they similar to internet exchange points?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 23, 2006)

Theiy're e-currency. It's legal tender for bragging points. Which is legal tender for anger points. Which is legal tender for hate points. Which is legal tender for suffering points. Which is legal tender for an all expenses paid trip to Degobah.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2006)

I found 3 internet points in my e-swiss bank account. What can I buy?


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 23, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> I found 3 internet points in my e-swiss bank account. What can I buy?



A KK plushie. ?{'____'}?


----------



## mow (Apr 23, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> A KK plushie. ?{'____'}?



*bought the real thing for free*


----------



## martryn (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, how do I get me some IPs?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Well, how do I get me some IPs?



By selling KK plushies


----------



## Aman (Apr 23, 2006)

Where can i get those?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 23, 2006)

On the IP-Black Market?


----------



## Chi (Apr 23, 2006)

Do they work as the voodoo dolls?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2006)

It's a voodoo doll?  I thought it was a sex toy 

*throw away the plushie*


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 23, 2006)

does that mean that the effects of the doll "help" out the target in this case? ...unless they're like in a job interview, that could be awkward.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 23, 2006)

*changes 500 posts into 500 ips and buys 2 extreme rare V-branch vash & moe plushies*


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 23, 2006)

moe plushie:


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *changes 500 posts into 500 ips and buys 2 extreme rare V-branch vash & moe plushies*


Would you mind sharing?


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

Lol..
Google saves the day again:


And some weird result on *KK* :S


*Spoiler*: __ 









LOL.. _*BLUE*_!


*Spoiler*: __ 









No results on *Reznor* or *Gooba*


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

Rofl, when i googled for ''Goober'' i found a site sellinf sex toys.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

You know, I once made an image-google your nick thread at the offtopic somewhere ;>

harr ?


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow.. You added "Staff Conference Room"..
Pretty interesting idea.. 
People now can report on bad posts/threads/users without actually making it public


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

why isn't my rank pink anymore? Woe it be T_T


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

Uso darou?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

Give it back!  Please ;_;?


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

It's pink to me..
Unless I don't understand something, that is >.>;


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

It's plain black to me o_O I'd take a cap but I'm on a friends laptop, it's a mac and I can't work with that yet XD


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

Then worry not!
It's still pink in my IE


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> It's plain black to me o_O I'd take a cap but I'm on a friends laptop, it's a mac and I can't work with that yet XD


It's pink in IE, but not in firefox, however i DID lose my redness


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

I noticed that  And indeed, quite gay, I never use IE -_-


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

I use IE, and it's pink. 

They won't let me have a green one though!


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

That still doesn't change the fact that it looks pink in IE but not in Mozilla? How come? XD


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

Erika 
missed you 
long time no seen


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

You live in my country. Come visit me dammit if you missed me 

*twirls* xD


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

umm that realy makes some sence 
i'm just to scared XD


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

*adds you to the list*

why are the boys always scared of me T_T wait.. I think I know the answer to that question >,>

Maakt niet uit.. we moeten es iets gaan drinken eh seg XD

<,<


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

groote vakantie komt er aan 

ummm scared maybe its your sword collection 
nah i'm just random scared of girls


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

*spanks Erik*

You will never shed your masculinity!

@Aman; stop age lying.

@Jef; "not much, you?" in advance.

@Image searches; D:


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> *spanks Erik*
> 
> You will never shed your masculinity!
> 
> ...


Spike how are you  doing oke trying to color my drawing with ps
XDD
 nice to see you
Aman isnt age lying he's actualty older then me  the horror


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

He's age lying. He's like 14


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

nah he's not
to bad he's such a wussy and doesnt dear to post his picture


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

Hm, well when I banned him last year he wasn't 17, and he only changed it to 18 recently *bathhouse cough bathhouse*, so I'm hesitant to believe you.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

he had his bday just a month ago 22 or 23 march
i believe him


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe my dikku.


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> he had his bday just a month ago 22 or 23 march
> i believe him


His 16th bday, maybe. 

Pek can I touch you?


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

you know i dont realy care about age 
you are as old as you act  

*looks at pek's age*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 24, 2006)

Ik neem deze plaats voor het Nederlandse.

I'm contemplating the pro's and con's of making a thread about shemales in the Staff Conference Foum.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

LooooooooL shrooms where the hell do you get that dutch
no cheating with translating sites


----------



## Crowe (Apr 24, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Pek can I touch you?


Only with your tounge.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 24, 2006)

lol no one will ever find out my real age.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

yes Josip is actualy 14


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 24, 2006)

Mijn Nederlandse machten zijn ontzagwekkend!

Really I just guess it all. Just playing my keyboard like a piano and whatever comes out seems to pass as Dutch.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

hahahaha
you realy cheer me up mate


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

T___T
i was close
at least i tried with out checking



your picture looks like an 14 year old E.T.


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

What do you mean, close, it was just now, you should know! 

Damn, busted.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> *spanks Erik*
> 
> You will never shed your masculinity!



*grabs your troath*

get over it baka 

<3


----------



## Procyon (Apr 24, 2006)

Erika, hello! 

Hey Chi, how did you get your pretty user title?


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

h4x


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

Give me some of that power and make my ninja rank green!


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

One kind person from the "above" gave me such a beautiful user title..

I won't name him/her/it (:S), because I want to look k00L


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

Omg, Chi, it worked, you sure are powerful.


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it would be better in dark green colors.. 
It's just impossible to tell what is written there like that..

And.. Easy way to get mods to do something for you is to flood their PM boxes with gay pr0n.
Works all the time 


Edit: My detuction tells me, that it's all *Reznor* doings..
Since he is the only one on-line from admins 

Come clean man


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

*edits typo*

Well, I just did that to Rez, and some dirty things. 

So Rez, or Chi, make my custom rank dark green!


----------



## Chi (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm just normal user with purple user title.
I don't hold any real power... 





yet


----------



## Aman (Apr 24, 2006)

Then how did you change the color of my rank? LIAR!


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

Oye, when is my rank gonna be pink again 

*pokes random mods till they give in to my lethal charms* ;x


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

its allready pink to me 



Erika wist je dat ze voor me een fc hebben gemaakt?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

Tis pink in IE maar appearently for some reason, that pinkness doesn't show on Mozilla nor Firefox XD Needs to be fixed >,>

En neej, link me


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> Tis pink in IE maar appearently for some reason, that pinkness doesn't show on Mozilla nor Firefox XD Needs to be fixed >,>
> 
> En neej, link me


?________________?
bed time for jef now
bye bye erika 
bye everybody else 

i should get FF


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

*joined* ;D

Slaapwel hansome =P


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 24, 2006)

FireFox doesn't allow tags to be shortened, someone wrote <font color="hexcolour">User Title</font>

Should have been <font color="*#*hexcolour">User Title</font> IE recognises the tag as proper without the *#*.

It should update to its colour later, the servers have to catch up.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

> Needs to be fixed >,>


Write a letter to the modzilla crew about your purple name then =P

_Dear firefox people, i'm some girl from an anime forum and i can't see my purple name appearently this is the fault of your browser and you suk and i hate you!@!@@!!!11
btw can you build a firefox 2 because this version kinda sux not showing purple names and all _


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

So it's only a matter of time till the color shows up in Firefox aswell? XD

Herro James 

*edinates*

It caught up D; and charming C?line, I don't care that much unfortunately XD But maybe I should just for the trivial funfactor of it O:


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmm yeh seems alright now, your pinkness is showing again.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 24, 2006)

Who are you and how do you know my name?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

I know all  You should be happy I didn't killinate you  I'm just kidding <3

How can you -not- know me T_T


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 24, 2006)

Seriously, I don't remember many people. Don't be offended, my memory is like swiss cheese. So, who are you?


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

Scen is a dirty slut. :>


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

Let's talk on msn >...> 

I just know you appearently don't like me  A pity that is me dear >_O


----------



## Procyon (Apr 24, 2006)

I sure would like one of them dark blue user names like MK's one day.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

Steal it from MK ama XD

>,>


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

2 words: owne .. d?


----------



## Sayo (Apr 24, 2006)

> I hate you Erika.





> I don't hate you


You lack hatred_[/beforeany1elseculdsayit]_


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

^ You lack wit.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 24, 2006)

You lack hatred


edit: damn


----------



## Procyon (Apr 24, 2006)

Haha, I wish I could steal it from MK. ;_;

And Zach, I'm Japaneselol. Everyone at the forum wants to smex me now.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 24, 2006)

Ow. *Puts Zach's head under a moving car.*


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 24, 2006)

so much violence in here >,>

*hides*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

Here, Erika, hide over here. Under my sheets.
XD


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats to ChamChamTrigger, newest member of the NF staff, reigning supreme over the Gaming section. Welcome him bitches!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

I shall.
And it's about time!! Chammy is a great guy, and he'll make a great mod.

Congrats in hand to Chammy


----------



## Taxman (Apr 24, 2006)

...congrats cham....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Cham.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 24, 2006)

Huzzah for Cham! 

I'm sure he'll make a great Game Mod. Good luck with that, my friend!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2006)

welcome cham cham but its odd that you became mod of that section when i hardly see you there  about 4k of my post is from that section alone.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 24, 2006)

Chamey you deserve this so much

congrats buddy.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 24, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Congrats to ChamChamTrigger, newest member of the NF staff, reigning supreme over the Gaming section. Welcome him bitches!


Thanks Spike sir.  I'll definately watch over that section with a hawk eye, and I'm just getting used to looking things over right now.  So much, yet it's kinda hard to know where to start.  I'm willing to take in any suggestions and tips from anyone.


			
				OniTasku said:
			
		

> Huzzah for Cham! knk:
> 
> I'm sure he'll make a great Game Mod. Good luck with that, my friend! hi5:


Thanks OT.  I'll definately make sure not to let you down.


			
				Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Congrats Cham.


Danki Fat NiN.  (:


			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ...congrats cham....


Thanks again Hyuuga :j


			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I shall.
> And it's about time!! Chammy is a great guy, and he'll make a great mod.
> 
> Congrats in hand to Chammy


Thanks Sports Guru.  You're always such a fun guy to talk with.  


			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> welcome cham cham but its odd that you became mod of that section when i hardly see you there oh: about 4k of my post is from that section alone.


....ummm....yeah >.>
Thanks? 
Anyway, it's about qu...forget it, I dunno, I guess since I show a lot of activity, or I was lucky/unlucky (considering perspective ) to be considered.  I dunno, but I can't help but backup my knowledge in games.  It's kinda the only thing I'm good at besides I dunno...math or something .  Anyway, I'll make sure that the place is great for you to post in.  Just give me some time.

Sorry for the editing of some smilies but I ran out of space for them with the post limit thing and all ):


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

Limit thingie FTW & FTL 

And yep, Chammy, you do deserve modship, it's been long overdue; though I thought you'd be FC mod before Ruri got FC Modship 

Now that you're a gaming mod, I'll ask you to help me execute Baiken's infinite @ GGXX:TMC


----------



## Yondy (Apr 24, 2006)

ChamChamy is a mod? =O

Congrats!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 24, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Limit thingie FTW & FTL
> 
> And yep, Chammy, you do deserve modship, it's been long overdue; though I thought you'd be FC mod before Ruri got FC Modship
> 
> Now that you're a gaming mod, I'll ask you to help me execute Baiken's infinite @ GGXX:TMC


You mean the extension of her dust loop?  If that, then it'll run out after you run out of FRC meter.  As for infinites in GGXX, they're not worth it.  Remember that damage wains when doing higher hitting combos, and not to mention that most infinites revolve around using the punch button which decreases the damage considerably the two most useful infinities are Zappa's and Jams and only because they lead into some good combos when done with a few hits, and are safe if you mess up.

Unfortunately I only know those two infinites, and though I'm good with everyone, I'm only pro with like May Jam and Bridget, so I wouldn't be able to tell you infinities with most people.  Oh and in GGXX slash, Sol lost his dust loop .  I feel unsafe talking game talk in here though.  I'm gonna be opening up a combo thread in the gaming section soon so that we can talk combos in there.  But that'll be tomorrow since I'm still searching things out to regulate.

@Yondaime:  Yup I guess, and thanks


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh, shiznits. A Combo Thread?? Nice 

You mind if I put some insight on other games as well??'

I do hope you help me into some combos for Street Fighter 1; that's right, I said SF ONE!!!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2006)

Chamcham gets modded in the Game Section? Congrats, man. Well deserved! :chimpo


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2006)

ChamCham!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2006)

Oro, I found a website to DL Rave Master Vol. 1-17. Do you want to give it a try? Or you think it's too childish for your age...


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 24, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Oro, I found a website to DL Rave Master Vol. 1-17. Do you want to give it a try? Or you think it's too childish for your age...



LOL, send away Yasha. I'll give it a try just because you recommend it. ^__^


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> LOL, send away Yasha. I'll give it a try just because you recommend it. ^__^




LOL, sent


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations Splintered and Chamcham Trigger on you promotions


----------



## jkingler (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh, shit. Splinty is a mod, too? *Isn't sure if he alreadyknew that or not.*

Congrats, Splinty, CCC.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 25, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Oh, shit. Splinty is a mod, too? *Isn't sure if he alreadyknew that or not.*
> 
> Congrats, Splinty, CCC.



They should make you a mod of the "Konoha Library - floor 2", jkingler. Thanks to you and your pimping projects, 30% (including myself) of the active forum members read 2 amazing new/old mangas "Vagabond" & "Berserk". 

Such dedication to a cause, and such a resilient effort to broaden the horizons of the manga reading members, must be acknowledged and rewarded accordingly by the higher-ups of this forum - IMO.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2006)

^agree

And your Splinty is a she


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

hurray, chamy's a mod . you deserved it

congratz splintered too


----------



## Chi (Apr 25, 2006)

> Dear *member*!
> 
> Congratulations on becoming moderator/smoderator/administrator.
> I hope you will do a great job on your new position
> ...


 




I'm just yakking you 
Congrats on promotion _*ChamCham.*_
Totally deserved! 
Though I actually thought you'll become a mod of the *Off-Topic bar.*
Do your best 


And, green color suits you well


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats Cham, I'm sure you'll give the job a woman's touch 

Well, I'm genuinely sure you'll do a great job, I'll pop by the Gaming Department a bit more often.


----------



## Chi (Apr 25, 2006)

How come my post count went down?
I'm pretty sure it was arout 135x~136x yesterday..

I looked in the landfill section (lower level too), but didn't find any threads where I posted..

Weird


----------



## Dommy (Apr 25, 2006)

^

Congrats, ChamCham!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats, Julien! I always said that they should mod you, and they have. They seem to ignore me even though they end up taking my advice anway. I'm like an unadvisored advisor even though my opinions own most of the other advisors.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 25, 2006)

Julien 
congrats 

its about time


----------



## Aman (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats, CCT, you really deserve it! 

Only jkingler and jef88 left now.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whoa. 

My computer dies, and when I finally sneak online via my brother's crap machine, I see COLORS EVERYWHERE!!! (like, green and pink and stuff....) 

I feel so drab now. 

Anyway, wow and congrats CCT!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 25, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Don't read if you don't care to read an assload of thanking everyone who thanked me which includes Yasha, Oro, Kingler,IA, Chi, Amae JingyDeer, Shroomyshrooms, Jef, and aman_ 





			
				yasha ong said:
			
		

> Chamcham gets modded in the Game Section? Congrats, man. Well deserved! :chimpo


Thanks again Yasha, but...um...Is that "occa emote" flipping me the bird?


			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> ChamCham!


Orochimaru :_


			
				Gokou said:
			
		

> Congratulations Splintered and Chamcham Trigger on you promotions (:


Thanks again IA.  


			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> Oh, shit. Splinty is a mod, too? *Isn't sure if he already knew that or not.*
> 
> Congrats, Splinty, CCC. :smugthumbs


Splinty was modded before me.  And my name's not CCC :childish tantrum:...


			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> hurray, chamy's a mod knkemote:. you deserved it
> 
> congratz splintered too


Thanks hyuugafan.  



			
				Chi said:
			
		

> I'm just yakking you
> Congrats on promotion _*ChamCham.*_
> Totally deserved!
> Though I actually thought you'll become a mod of the *Off-Topic bar.*
> ...


Thanks.  Green's the main color of Cham Cham too [/obvious]
lol I liked the canned message quoted.  Kudos  smilie:.  Oh and the off topic bar and lounge?  Nah I'd suck there.  I used to be there a lot, but my activity there got diluted the most when I started to post everywhere on the forums....relavently ofcourse.


			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Congrats Cham, I'm sure you'll give the job a woman's touch
> 
> Well, I'm genuinely sure you'll do a great job, I'll pop by the Gaming Department a bit more often.


Thanks Shroomy...er...a woman's touch? S:.  I'll make sure the place is clean and that there's a clear path for you to walk though when you visit :j



			
				Deery said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Congrats, ChamCham!


Thanks Deery...actually since you changed your normal name to your nickname, I'll make your nickname your original name.  Deerjing...so Thanks Deerjing


			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Congrats, Julien! I always said that they should mod you, and they have. They seem to ignore me even though they end up taking my advice anway. I'm like an unadvisored advisor even though my opinions own most of the other advisors.


lol thanks. Thanks for the support.  And I know they don't ignore you.  You're adored by almost everyone.


			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> Julien
> congrats :trademark glomp
> its about time


Thanks Jef, but it was a matter of if I was needed or not, so...I forgot where I was going with this...anyone wanna help me?


			
				Aman said:
			
		

> Congrats, CCT, you really deserve it!
> 
> Only jkingler and jef88 left now.


Thanks Aman.  I don't know if kingler wants to be a mod though.  I'm sure he's been asked multiple times due to his credible history





			
				Chi said:
			
		

> How come my post count went down?
> I'm pretty sure it was arout 135x~136x yesterday..
> 
> I looked in the landfill section (lower level too), but didn't find any threads where I posted..
> ...


I was hunting down your posts, and deleted them for fun...nah I havent' the slightest idea actually.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it was the colored fonts that crashed the servers for a while D: 

G'luck chammy! And could you try to convince the administration to delete the food court, that would be great.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 25, 2006)

And what is up with the comments and questions section saying 'private' every other time I load the screen? (just curious, can't stand a mystery)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it was the colored fonts that crashed the servers for a while D:
> 
> G'luck chammy! And could you try to convince the administration to delete the food court, that would be great.


I'll see what I can do though I'm all carteledge (sp0 and no bones yet...I just made that line up by myself right now :j....:S

But yeah it seems pretty useless right now.  I guess if it could be regulated by someone, then it'd be better.  Like have more focus on trading recepies, rather than..."do you like pepsi or coke version 1000000000" and "which food's the best, japanese food, or american food"...or the showoffy "washyoku to yoshoku to dotira ga ii"...ok I ironically showed off there, but that was only to point out the rather overplayed theme of naming a whole bunch of foods that they've probably only tried once, if that much, and naming it as the best food ever, and....bleh, where to start with that place....sorry *rant*

I think it's more of giving it a better purpose, rather than casting fire and brimstone upon it though.  I'd love to see more threads that show recipies, and stuff since I like to cook myself, and trying out new foods to make from there would be productive.

*Oh and thanks Skmeeteee9s.    I'm also glad that you're back on.*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 25, 2006)

I just have a meaningless hate directed against the food court. But sure, tell them what you wrote, it seems a bit more justified.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 25, 2006)

I occasionally get a wild hair up my rear to post in the 'what are you eating right now' thread - even though I know it's pointless.

Recipe threads would be cool. I've got a Persian cookbook by my bedside I've been thumbing through recently. I wish I could cook more things without them turning out strange.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I just have a meaningless hate directed against the food court. But sure, tell them what you wrote, it seems a bit more justified.


lol I see.  Well they'll mostlikely see the post here, which is a good thing, but I'll definately bring it to their attention once the oppourtunity arises.  

@SKMT:  Oh persian cooking?  I've never tried that.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 25, 2006)

Wtf Chamcham's a Mod Congratulations


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Only jkingler and jef88 left now.


*coughs*
AHEM!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 25, 2006)

*slaps Mario*

Let the cool people be cool XD

*spazzes*


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2006)

.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Thanks again Yasha, but...um...Is that "occa emote" flipping me the bird?



Yes. I realised that the smiley is called chimpo only after I clicked on it. Then I was too lazy to change it so I just left it there and thought that you wouldn't notice it. However, occa flipping you the bird>anything, isn't it?  [/an excuse, but a good one  XD]

Here is the right one


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> *slaps Mario*
> 
> Let the cool people be cool XD
> 
> *spazzes*


I'm cool if you're cool. XDD

*huggles Erika*


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it ok to spaz over the new siggy I just made? It has such meaning. It's about this guy in my class =')


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2006)

Oooooooh....
♪ Someone's got a cru-ush!! ♪


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 25, 2006)

Not really, it's actually the other way around XD He's just one of my best friends ever =')

To think of it.. there are 5 guys who have a crush on me atm, and the one I want I can't have, but that's ok, I'm looking for a girl atm anyways D:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 25, 2006)

What if I have a sex change operation??

Scratch that, bad idea. D:


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, this'll likely be the last post or so of the night for me. My brother is about to come back from hanging with his freinds today and will want his computer back.

Gawds above I'll be glad to get my new computer setup. Gah. 
*shakes fist at imps of hardware crashes*


----------



## Aman (Apr 26, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> *coughs*
> AHEM!!!


And... *cough* no one else.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 26, 2006)

About time Cham got it^^ Congratz XD!!


----------



## vanh (Apr 26, 2006)

Chamcham is a mod now ? Congratulations Chamcham XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 26, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Well, this'll likely be the last post or so of the night for me. My brother is about to come back from hanging with his freinds today and will want his computer back.
> 
> Gawds above I'll be glad to get my new computer setup. Gah.
> *shakes fist at imps of hardware crashes*


I say you do what my sisters do to me when they want to use the computer, and simply not let him use it .  

*Spoiler*: _more thanks for thanks, don't read if tired of it :j_ 





> About time Cham got it^^ Congratz XD!!


Thanks ^_^...wait...what'd I get 


> Chamcham is a mod now ? Congratulations Chamcham XD


Ohhhhhhh.  
Thanks .  I'll try my best to do a good job.


----------



## Aman (Apr 26, 2006)

Aren't your sisters scary?

Mine are.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 26, 2006)

You oughta see my sister...... what a she-devil


----------



## Chi (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm the only child in the family..

Totally egoistical


----------



## Aman (Apr 26, 2006)

I have two sisters... No brothers.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 26, 2006)

I have three brothers.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 26, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Thanks Spike sir.  I'll definately watch over that section with a hawk eye, and I'm just getting used to looking things over right now.  So much, yet it's kinda hard to know where to start.  I'm willing to take in any suggestions and tips from anyone.



Hey Buddy. Congratulations on the promotion. I know you'll be a great Mod! I guess it proves good things happen to good people


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I have three brothers.


I have 3 brothers.  2 older, and 1 younger......I also have 3 younger sisters.


			
				Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy. Congratulations on the promotion. I know you'll be a great Mod! I guess it proves good things happen to good people


How's it going fellow FC patron  
Thanks for the congrats.  I'm still trying to be a great mod.  Stuck on that novice stage though.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 27, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I have 3 brothers.  2 older, and 1 younger......I also have 3 younger sisters.
> 
> How's it going fellow FC patron
> Thanks for the congrats.  I'm still trying to be a great mod.  Stuck on that novice stage though.



You've got my confidence man. You'll do a good job


----------



## Chi (Apr 27, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I have 3 brothers. 2 older, and 1 younger......I also have 3 younger sisters.


 
Wow.. That's quite a family :amazed 

I can't imagine me having a brother. I mean.. You have to share PC with him and stuff. I believe we would fight each tme


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

What do you think my sisters do, Chi?

Catfight.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

Setoshi you old sack of cock, how the hell are ya?

HAHA!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 27, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I'm the only child in the family..
> 
> Totally egoistical


same here


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> I dunt see mod talkz in herez!@


Were you expecting that? 

Chi, egoistical?


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

SURPRISE!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> SURPRISE!



you're not a mod.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

dokuro said:
			
		

> you're not a mod.



Obviously; I'm only several tiers above them.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

wheres your proof!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

dokuro said:
			
		

> wheres your proof!!!



In...my pants. '__'


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

I understand...now.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 27, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> In...my pants. '__'



I'm going to check this out, but if I'm not back in fifteen minutes turn on that mix tape I made from 70's porno music.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2006)

There is nothing in your pants, once you understand the truth, it is yourself that's erecting, not the penis.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 27, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'm going to check this out, but if I'm not back in fifteen minutes turn on that mix tape I made from 70's porno music.



:SPAZ 



			
				Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> There is nothing in your pants, once you understand the truth, it is yourself that's erecting, not the penis.



*takes notes*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 27, 2006)

> Obviously; I'm only several tiers above them.


 Or you were until I fired you ;_;


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

guys, i burned my effing right index finger. you know, i'm so curious... i was playing with that cigarette ignitor. i'll never forget the smell of burning flesh now.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> guys, i burned my effing right index finger. you know, i'm so curious... i was playing with that cigarette ignitor. i'll never forget the smell of burning flesh now.



Sorry to hear that Giro, hope it heals soon. This maybe an early warning that smoking could kill you, try to look at the bright side of everything my friend. ^__^


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

haha. i'd never ever ever smoke. to be honest i didnt know it was an ignitor in the first place. XD thanks tho.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

naivity + curiosity = giro


----------



## Reznor (Apr 27, 2006)

> haha. i'd never ever ever smoke.


 Why not? All your friends are doing it! You'll be cool if you do!

You don't want to be a *hand motion* squ-are do you?

Billy doesn't smoke, and no one likes him. You don't want to be like Billy do you? DO YOU?


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

I read that as "I'd never eat smoke."

...

Which, I suppose, would be a good thing.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Why not? All your friends are doing it! You'll be cool if you do!
> 
> You don't want to be a *hand motion* squ-are do you?
> 
> Billy doesn't smoke, and no one likes him. You don't want to be like Billy do you? DO YOU?



XD Let's just say I'm Billy.


----------



## Sayo (Apr 27, 2006)

*throws half smoked up ciggarete at billy* looooz0r...


----------



## Reznor (Apr 27, 2006)

Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> *throws half smoked up ciggarete at billy* looooz0r...


*throws excited high-energy photons at billy* laaaaaaaaaz0r!!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

poor, poor billy...


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

Rez, can I get BH access even though I'm not 18? XD


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

Ah, curiosity is such a wonder, it really is. I can relate, Matt, I've done numerous stupid things out of pure curiosity. Thus that is what has issued the commonly reitterated phrase "Curiosity killed the cat".


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Awww, Matty, lean on my shoulder!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2006)

Your ninja rank hurts my eyes, Aman.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd have to agree with you on that note. Green is nice...but is a neon green really neccessary? @_@


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Rez won't change it to dark green!


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 27, 2006)

Ah, I had a feeling that it was partly a joke changing it to that bright of a color.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

*Leans on Aman's shoulder* 

I'm going to the doctor in an hour. Watch him say I need skin grafting surgery. I'm thinking it might actually be a third degree burn though. I've been able to keep an ice cube on it for nearly five-six hours now. 0_0


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

May I lean on your shoulder?  Went to the dentist today!


----------



## Chi (Apr 27, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Chi, egoistical?


 
Yeah.. You know.. Since I'm the only one they do all things only for me.. 
So I'm sort of spoiled. And often demand things for myself. And thinking only about myself 

Well.. That was when I was like 14-15.. Now I have my job to earn my "pocket money", university and stuff.. So I'm pretty independent right now and help my parents sometimes when they need help.. Matured let's say  

I miss the old days, when I could just be with my friends all the time, or just watch TV and do nothing


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Yeah.. You know.. Since I'm the only one they do all things only for me..
> So I'm sort of spoiled. And often demand things for myself. And thinking only about myself
> 
> Well.. That was when I was like 14-15.. Now I have my job to earn my "pocket money", university and stuff.. So I'm pretty independent right now and help my parents sometimes when they need help.. Matured let's say
> ...


What I mean is that you're so nice and helpful, you shouldn't call yourself something like that.


----------



## Chi (Apr 27, 2006)

He he 

Thanks.
I love you too


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> *Leans on Aman's shoulder*
> 
> I'm going to the doctor in an hour. Watch him say I need skin grafting surgery. I'm thinking it might actually be a third degree burn though. I've been able to keep an ice cube on it for nearly five-six hours now. 0_0



Stop being so recklessly self destructive you dope. Go on a fast food or drinking binge like a normal teenager =o


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> He he
> 
> Thanks.
> I love you too


*smexes*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 27, 2006)

> Rez, can I get BH access even though I'm not 18? XD



 Why do you want access?
 Who's to say you aren't 18?
 You should've asked in private to obscure the shadiness aspect of this.


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

Ehh...

Guys, got back from the doctor. Apparently it was a fairly bad second degree burn. I got ointments and stuff. Tomorrow I need to go back so he could remove skin and pop blisters though.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 27, 2006)

poor you matt 
it will be better soon


----------



## Chi (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow.. That's pretty bad..

Hang on there Matt. We are always with you


----------



## Procyon (Apr 27, 2006)

I love you guys.


----------



## Neenah (Apr 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ehh...
> 
> Guys, got back from the doctor. Apparently it was a fairly bad second degree burn. I got ointments and stuff. Tomorrow I need to go back so he could remove skin and pop blisters though.


 
Ouch. Nasty. D:

I hope you get better.


----------



## Twizted (Apr 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ehh...
> 
> Guys, got back from the doctor. Apparently it was a fairly bad second degree burn. I got ointments and stuff. Tomorrow I need to go back so he could remove skin and pop blisters though.



:S Ughh get better soon man.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Ehh...
> 
> Guys, got back from the doctor. Apparently it was a fairly bad second degree burn. I got ointments and stuff. Tomorrow I need to go back so he could remove skin and pop blisters though.



you'll be fine Matt....

I remember when I burned my thumb and index finger in an organic chemistry lab....there is this process to make microcapillary tubes by heating a piece of glass with a blowtorch and then when it gets flexible enough...pull it out and stretch out the glass......my thumb and index finger gripped the hot end on accident....>__<....had these two big blisters....xD


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2006)

Love you too Matt!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. You all rock. <3 Where's Gioco anyway? Haven't seen him for a bit.

Lab incident, huh? That sounded like it was scary. XD


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2006)

Matty, I can be there and hold your hand.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 28, 2006)

I like so miss this place T_____T


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 28, 2006)

i like so miss erika T___________T

busy with school that much?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 28, 2006)

School, social life, sports, you name it, I'm prolly doing it XD


----------



## Procyon (Apr 28, 2006)

Aww...Good luck with everything Erika.


----------



## Aman (Apr 29, 2006)

Omg, she has a life. 

Rez changed the colour!


----------



## Chi (Apr 29, 2006)

It looks good with the dark green


----------



## Aman (Apr 29, 2006)

And it doesn't kill people's eyes, I was planning to change my name to Really for a week but Occa said only one change per month.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 29, 2006)

I like that green, it's much better than before. It's a shame that you can only do one change a month. =|


----------



## Blue (Apr 29, 2006)

I changed the color. KK wanted your rank deleted, so I told him I'd change the shade of green.


----------



## Aman (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Procyon (Apr 29, 2006)

KK, get a life. Think of something useful. Delteing aman's rank. Let's change KK's rank to "Slave"


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats Wrong   lol


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't talked with you guys in a while so whats been going on???


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2006)

The ususal.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 30, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> KK, get a life. Think of something useful. Delteing aman's rank. Let's change KK's rank to "Slave"



Ah man, now the only place I can have you two as good friends is with my crude Naruto Forums action figures.

*picks up a Giro figure and KK figure, speaking from the side of his mouth*

"KK I'm sorry I didn't mean it"
"That's alright Ama... Ameetheon? I love you always!"
"Just call me Matt baby"
"Hmmmmmmmm"
"HmmmmmmmMmmmm"

*picks up Batman figure with 'Shrooms' written on back*

"Hey guys, let's all dan... OH SHIT What are you guys doing?!"


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2006)

*peeks*


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 30, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> KK, get a life. Think of something useful. Delteing aman's rank. Let's change KK's rank to "Slave"



It was giving me unnecessary seizures.


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 30, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Omg, she has a life.



Ofcourse I do  

Nice color on the rank!  Looks so much nicer.. and readable XD

*votes for Jacks rank to be Slave*

*welcomes him to slavery*


----------



## Sayo (Apr 30, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> KK, get a life. Think of something useful. Delteing aman's rank. Let's change KK's rank to "Slave"


Be carefull whom you speak of lol.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2006)

> Let's change KK's rank to "Slave"


Let's instead hold a KK caption contest!

Throw out some ideas, then I'll make a poll to decide his new title! ^_^


----------



## Aman (Apr 30, 2006)

Slave sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 30, 2006)

Who IS forum leader?


----------



## The Scenester (Apr 30, 2006)

Rez said:
			
		

> Let's instead hold a KK caption contest!
> 
> Throw out some ideas, then I'll make a poll to decide his new title! ^_^



slave it be! slave it be!! *hypnotizes* D:

on other news.. make it slave! *sexes*


----------



## Shunsui (Apr 30, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Who IS forum leader?


Me.

Babsy is dead.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 1, 2006)

You bitches are crazy kthx. n___n


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Me.
> 
> Babsy is dead.


 *****


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

KK said:
			
		

> You bitches are crazy kthx. n___n


And you know you love it 

<3


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2006)

FLT Slaves! Take my quiz!

Link


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

*pokes Rez*

It is time to enslave 8D


----------



## Chi (May 1, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> FLT Slaves! Take my quiz!
> 
> Link


 
OH God! I failed miserably  

Only 30 points 

It could be 40, but I was thinking that the quiz is over and pressed the "Naruto" by accident in the last question..

Will you please forgive me?


----------



## Jef88 (May 1, 2006)

you can see by the score Aman is my buddy 
hello Erika 
hello Chi  

Spike did you changed something with your name?


----------



## Chi (May 1, 2006)

Hi *jef  *

*100* points, huh? You sure are *Aman* fanboy


----------



## Jef88 (May 1, 2006)

everybody knows it the other way around XDDD


j/k
where good friends


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2006)

Nothing more? 

AND LOG ON TO MSN! 

And what's with all the secret names? :S


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2006)

Im down as vybz, and yes, i came 5th.


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2006)

I didn't know you knew me that well.


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

I still don't see no slaves boys 

LEspaz


----------



## k1nj3 (May 1, 2006)

AMAN you quiz is hard


----------



## Aman (May 1, 2006)

Nothing is hard as long as you put effort in it.


----------



## The Scenester (May 1, 2006)

yay rank? 

I r the invisable  Stalkerlicious >,>


----------



## Aman (May 2, 2006)

No post in 18 hours?? T_______T


----------



## Splintered (May 2, 2006)

Ran out of things to spam?  DDDD:


----------



## The Scenester (May 2, 2006)

Nevar D:

*never seen you* >_O

zomg, so my mom bought me a new printer. It's an all-in-one D: Printer + scanner + copying  Twas teh expensive ): but yay 8D


----------



## Crowe (May 2, 2006)

Fo shizzle.


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> No post in 18 hours?? T_______T



I disown you.


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Let's play a game.


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

First one to post 6,000 wins!


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

10 more posts to go!!


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

ummm Matt a quatripple post 
isnt that a little to much?

Moe  i are the 2nd player


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

*player 2 has entered the game*

8 posts!


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Woah, the numbers rearranged.

Jef, we'll see what's a bit much!


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Hey Moe!! How are ya?


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Bremort was crazy. Weren't they that Dutch group that whatshisname pimped us?


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Woah, the numbers rearranged.
> 
> Jef, we'll see what's a bit much!





matt 
Moe


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

I bet I'm going to win. Aman will lose. He left this thread to decay for 18  hours!


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Wewts. Not much longer to go.  Will I get a prize?


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I bet I'm going to win. Aman will lose. He left this thread to decay for 18  hours!


Aman isnt on msn either so i bet he's doing something else


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

6,000!2341234!dslkha90124sdfkvj!@#`1


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

2 posts !

Howdy matt and jeff, how have you guys been? ^.^ and yep, Bremort was the record less pimped. It's offically what I call home =]

EDIT: Curse you etisalat, provider of slow interweb


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

i await the double post to end it all 

Edit :yarr


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Uugh. It keeps changing.


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

dammit, jeff wasnt even playing and he won


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Where'd post 6,000 GO? The numbers are being funkeh at this forum today.


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

party down


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Ah. It fixed itself.  Weird.


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Did you know about this awesome site?


----------



## Reznor (May 2, 2006)

Did anyone decide KK's new title?


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

>



user of Explorer? *gasp*

and saint moe? wtf? XDDD


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

They all said it should be slave. I dunno though. I think that it should be Reznor's Hematopoiesis.


----------



## Jef88 (May 2, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> user of Explorer? *gasp*
> 
> and saint moe? wtf? XDDD


ssshhht 
i'm trying to hide the fact  
just dont shoot me
still havent dled ff 

cool title moe  
matches you well


----------



## The Scenester (May 2, 2006)

*cries*

Appearently that fall I did today at gym practise messed up my knee. My good knee even. And now it's making a rather disturbing torn sound whenever I move it T__T On top of that, for some reason CSI made me cry, I'm in my you-know-what-time-of-the-month and ofcourse my piercing decided to infect suddenly, after a year. *screams and makes a cappucino*

KK's title should be slave );


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Fine. For my poor Erika then. 

les Poor Erika.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 2, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Kagakusha (May 2, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Did anyone decide KK's new title?



How's 'My foot up your partially defiled ass'? O:


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 2, 2006)

Erika........ sowwy to hear that....


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> How's 'My foot up your partially defiled ass'? O:



Silence, slave!


----------



## Shunsui (May 2, 2006)

Giwo is french for gay.


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

*Girondist* - 1795, member of the moderate republican party of France, 1791-93, from Gironde, a deputy in southwestern France; the faction so called because its leaders were deputies elected from there.


----------



## Shunsui (May 2, 2006)

France is french for gay.


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> France is french for gay.



The french provide you with your happy meals.


----------



## Procyon (May 2, 2006)

French fries were made in America.


----------



## Shunsui (May 2, 2006)

I prefer Chinese food.

That or live Moe.


----------



## mow (May 2, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> I prefer Chinese food.



It's so amusing that every nation has a certain cuisine, except sudan XD. We just gather what ever food around, tuck it in a plate, cook/steam/boil it and gather round the table and let the good tiems roll.

Eating with forks and spoons is so gay. as gay as the french.



> That or live Moe.


_
will you eat him with a cookie swirl? a creamy choco or strawberry twirl?
wuill you eat him with a fox? on top of a table dressed like goldielocks?
but most important, 
will you eat him nude? knowing that with jacko you may start a feud?_

..okay. I need sleep


----------



## Lord Yu (May 2, 2006)

Ahh infinite ammusement


----------



## Kagakusha (May 3, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> _
> will you eat him with a cookie swirl? a creamy choco or strawberry twirl?
> wuill you eat him with a fox? on top of a table dressed like goldielocks?
> but most important,
> will you eat him nude? knowing that with jacko you may start a feud?_



I'll eat you nude. '_____'


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 3, 2006)

what is this ?


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2006)

Lord of Fire said:
			
		

> what is this ?




NF Sperm Bank


----------



## Procyon (May 3, 2006)

Uh yeah. I have a donation this morning.


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

MATT!


----------



## Jef88 (May 3, 2006)

Who is gonna take over Dani's position?


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

Reznor, let's hope he doesn't get killed ().


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Reznor



Who'll replace Reznor?

And why do I sense a theme coming on?


----------



## The Scenester (May 3, 2006)

stop asking things that really don't matter XD

Summer finally kicked in Belgium. victory it be


----------



## Jef88 (May 3, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> stop asking things that really don't matter XD
> 
> Summer finally kicked in Belgium. victory it be


i agree

first coat less day


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

Wasn't a long time ago that it snowed here in Sweden.  I read something about the summer coming next weekend though... I hope it's true.


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2006)

Hey without dani we can finally ban Aman


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

Wasn't she the one that wanted me gone?  I dunno, everyone hate me (love).


----------



## Sayo (May 3, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Wasn't she the one that wanted me gone?  I dunno, everyone hate me (love).


Your correct, but she was also the one that didn't gave into her feelings and followed the rules, we however will do anything to achieve what we want >8B


----------



## Aman (May 3, 2006)

Spare me, please!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 3, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> stop asking things that really don't matter XD
> 
> Summer finally kicked in Belgium. victory it be





			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> i agree
> 
> first coat less day


You lucky bastards....... 
It's raining in New York, and it's muggy.

I hate the stink of humidity and rain + nanoseconds of sunshine. :can


----------



## The Scenester (May 3, 2006)

*pimps her new ava* 8D?

*edit*

*lolz* for costum ranks linked to post counts. Aman = Bukkage XD XD

*has her own rank group* like others >,> still... *feels speshul*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 3, 2006)

*looks at her new avy*
*sexes*


----------



## skmt999 (May 4, 2006)

Heh. A special Kadaj moment. I swear, Kadaj PMS's. And people think Yazoo is the girly one. 

Anyone miss me? My computer is quite dead. I'm stealing time on a freind's computer before bed. 
(and I started work, so I don't have much time to steal. Gah.)


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

And which fr*ei*nd would that be? 

Just trying to start a topic. T__T


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

Well, I think Loz is the girly one.


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

Change my custom rank back!


----------



## Taxman (May 4, 2006)

just get more posts than Delicious Slut since you have his ranking.....


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

Hewwo Ryan.


----------



## Taxman (May 4, 2006)

hey Matt...

my computer is acting quite laggy at the moment....>__<


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

That's not good. On summer break now though?


----------



## 1nightwing12 (May 4, 2006)

he he hahahahahahah


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

ha ha heheheheheheh


----------



## Taxman (May 4, 2006)

yep...summer break....I've only been home for a little over a week...xD


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

ha ha heheheheheheh


----------



## The Scenester (May 4, 2006)

*laughs with wuvly amans rank* 8D

Kadaj isn't the only one PMSing lately >,> cept he doesn't have the ucky part with it 

So, we started our official Pirate Club today at uni xD *invented the offcial name* P.U.B . Pirates United Belgium \^o^/ and pub stands for the fact that modern pirate likes to drink at  the wellknown Irish Pub 

disclaimer: I'm currently insane >,>


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

Can I be your frist international member?


----------



## The Scenester (May 4, 2006)

Yes please D:


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

What do I get to do? XD

Ya'know. A new job in the latest expansion of FFXI is Corsair. I wish I could play FFXI.


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

Matt, have I never taught you to not join the enemy?


----------



## The Scenester (May 4, 2006)

what ennemy


----------



## Aman (May 4, 2006)

The slaves?


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

Have some composure, where is your posture? Oh no no...You're pulling the trigger all wrong. 

*Types lyrics on and on.*


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 4, 2006)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Procyon (May 4, 2006)

Jeg er tired. Who wants to hang out with me? Lemme visit ya in Sweden Aman. And my Gioco. Where art thou?


----------



## Archssor (May 5, 2006)

Hey Amæthσn, whats new in the FLT (Forum Leaders Thread)?


----------



## Procyon (May 5, 2006)

Nothing. I fired Aman, because he doesnt spam well anymore. Chi disappeared. Reznor is supposed to change KKs user title, but hasnt. 

And for some reason my apostrophe button is pulling up the find thing. I hate when Firefox updates. @_@ 

Anyway, whats been keeping you so busy Ross? Its been a while. 0_0


----------



## Lord of Fire (May 5, 2006)

What is this thread about


----------



## Procyon (May 5, 2006)

Me. I am the forum leader. 

No, seriously its just to keep track of whos on the mod team and whos not. Read the first post.


----------



## Aman (May 5, 2006)

Matt, I'm more active than you!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 5, 2006)

How is "hef" doing? Does anybody hear from him? He was such a good guy.


----------



## The Scenester (May 5, 2006)

hef is enjoying real life as am I


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 5, 2006)

I wish I could


----------



## Jef88 (May 5, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> How is "hef" doing? Does anybody hear from him? He was such a good guy.


i miss hef and his white queen fetish 

hello all


----------



## OniTasku (May 5, 2006)

Pft, life. It's vastly overrated. 
Hm...or perhaps it isn't. >_>


----------



## Jef88 (May 5, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Pft, life. It's vastly overrated.
> Hm...or perhaps it isn't. >_>


NF is underrated 
life is nice if you have one
if you dont have one you should make one
*tries*
...
*fails*
better luck next time 


Howdy conner 
mom not home i presume


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 5, 2006)

Everyone sing Jef a Happy Birthday


----------



## Shunsui (May 5, 2006)

Rockin' the Spike theme, I see? I can dig it.

I need a new avatar


----------



## Pulp Fiction (May 5, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Rockin' the Spike theme, I see? I can dig it.
> 
> I need a new avatar



You can take mine I'm not going to use it after sunday, I'm going to get a 
KH 2 sig and then Ill probably get another Cowboy Bebop one.


----------



## OniTasku (May 5, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Howdy conner
> mom not home i presume



I'm actually off grounding now. XD


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I'm actually off grounding now. XD


cool good to hear that 

now you can still enter in SKOTW


----------



## Aman (May 6, 2006)

Jef, Happy B-day!


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

Thank you 
but its rather of topic


----------



## Aman (May 6, 2006)

This whole thread is...


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

ummm
actualy yeah XD


----------



## Aman (May 6, 2006)

Indeed, but now that topic is gone, so now what?


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

NN said:
			
		

> Rockin' the Spike theme, I see? I can dig it.
> 
> I need a new avatar



I made you once one but you didn't want it


----------



## Shunsui (May 6, 2006)

Na uh.


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

Ya huh, twas the Shunsui one  *smazzes*


----------



## OniTasku (May 6, 2006)

What the reason was, it's good to see you back as an Administrator, Dani.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

If Dani's back, then glory be... 

It's good to have you back ^^


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

Welcome back Dani 
took you long enough


----------



## skmt999 (May 6, 2006)

Wheee! 

Yeah, wb Dani! The fourm just isn't the same when you don't see certain names in various states of unplain text.


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

I loff you Mike-kun [/random


----------



## Sayo (May 6, 2006)

eeew spammers *wallows disgustment on thread*


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

*spams some more while wearing Van Nistelrooy's oranje*


----------



## Jef88 (May 6, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> *spams some more while wearing Van Nistelrooy's oranje*


impressing the dutchies again Mario?
meh i'm gonna visit Van Nistelrooy's uncle his art gallery tomorrow


----------



## The Scenester (May 6, 2006)

Cel, get on msn >,>


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 6, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> Cel, get on msn >,>





			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> impressing the dutchies again Mario?
> meh i'm gonna visit Van Nistelrooy's uncle his art gallery tomorrow


Kinda... I'm such a sellout 
Though the new Holland unis (and all Nike ones) are actually pretty cool.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 6, 2006)

DEMOTION!


----------



## Sayo (May 7, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> Cel, get on msn >,>


Maybe later, im rarely on my own pc at home you junkie lol.


----------



## Aman (May 7, 2006)

No, get on now!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 7, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> DEMOTION!


Who got demoted to advisor?? 

And why do I get the feeling that I'm being shunned??


----------



## Aman (May 7, 2006)

You seriously think him out of all the people would just leave his power away?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 7, 2006)

I plead the fifth. u__u


----------



## Procyon (May 8, 2006)

You don't have rights. Shut up, slave.


----------



## The Scenester (May 8, 2006)

@ Cel

I'm not a junkie XD

well, I'm a junkie for other matters yes >,>


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Did I do a good job on my new avatar?


----------



## Aman (May 9, 2006)

It's great!


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Thanks! I actually did a black and gray double border. I'm pleased with it as well, I think.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 9, 2006)

It looks awesome, Matt. I love it.


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Joko.  How are you today?


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

@ Al, wherever you are, it's an unnamed character from Final Fantasy XIII Versus. (Part of the FFXIII project called _Fabula Nova Crystallis: Final Fantasy XIII_, meaning 'The New Tale of the Crystal.'


----------



## Jef88 (May 9, 2006)

*here*
like my new art?
=D
matt cool avy

thanks for the link


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

Wow, it's awesome Jef!! I love it.


----------



## Aman (May 9, 2006)

Jef, stop being so perfect! 

Coz I love it.


----------



## Jef88 (May 9, 2006)

sorry dude
i'm trying hard enough
but i cant stop being my self 

i am far from perfect


----------



## Aman (May 9, 2006)

No you're not...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 9, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Thanks Joko.  How are you today?


Quite shite and bored, but been having fun thise evening. So all is good I guess.

How is my Matt? <3


----------



## Procyon (May 9, 2006)

this season's discussion goes here

Not bad. La scuola is teh suxxor all them evors though. So stressful to keep up with the work since I haven't been there. @_@


----------



## The Scenester (May 9, 2006)

yarr sez I! Aman, jeff, guys, why aren't you on my forums yet?  *points at siggy-link* :x

Hi sag O: *tackles* <3


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

Oh well, I joined, but I don't think I can stay active.


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

*Licks Aman*


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

*Bites Matt's tounge of then steals it and enjoys*


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

What are you doing with my tongue anyway?


----------



## Jef88 (May 10, 2006)

Sadako said:
			
		

> yarr sez I! Aman, jeff, guys, why aren't you on my forums yet?  *points at siggy-link* :x
> 
> Hi sag O: *tackles* <3


i'm totaly gonna check it out Erika 
=D


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> What are you doing with my tongue anyway?


You don't wanna know.


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

In that case, I think I have an idea. Get my tongue away from your groin.


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

No.........


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

Rapist!


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

You're the one who went after me, I take what I get.


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

Who says that I wasn't just acting like a dog? We could have been playing charades. XD


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

But we weren't.


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

You assume too much.


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

That's just you, I don't recall us playing charades...


----------



## Procyon (May 10, 2006)

What if I started the game through licking you? I suppose I was just assuming you'd guess, instead of running away with my tongue. XD


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2006)

Too late for excuses! 

See ya, Matt. Have fun.


----------



## The Scenester (May 10, 2006)

knock it off spamwhores 

*huggles* how be yee guys? XD


----------



## 8018 (May 11, 2006)

what did Mistah NN do?


----------



## QuoNina (May 11, 2006)

nice idea about changing colors of usernames... but why do you guys choose pink @_@


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 11, 2006)

I think you know why.


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2006)

The NA is gonna go mad now... 

*goes mad*


----------



## QuoNina (May 11, 2006)

Hehe, how about... default color change for every week. Like a rainbow scheme or something.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 11, 2006)

QuoNina said:
			
		

> nice idea about changing colors of usernames... but why do you guys choose pink @_@


Thank Kami that the pink idea didn't stay for long.
Last time pink was used on the S. Mods, almost everyone went Itachi.... I mean, blind.


----------



## Rendan (May 11, 2006)

hi! anyone knows how to change the display/skin of the forum, i have heard there's a new one, but i'm unable to find where to change them ;_;

*this thread looks interesting, i shall stay tuned* =)


----------



## Procyon (May 11, 2006)

Ahh, a new Fleeter. Welcs. 

Yeah. It's in your user CP. Under teh options. Last thing on the page. Choose the Saucekai skin.


----------



## skmt999 (May 12, 2006)

Or click on jkingler's sig..... 

It's rather nice. Blue.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2006)

So when did you guys create the new skin?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Is Mecha-Kisame a super Moderator? His name is in red, and so are the names of the other Smods.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 12, 2006)

Five seconds spent researching will give you that answer.

Or you could wait till I ban you.


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

*Summons irony again*
*Irony smods Giro*
*Bans MK*


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Five seconds spent researching will give you that answer.
> 
> Or you could wait till I ban you.



I already know that you are an ex-moderator. I was just pointing out that the red color of your name can confuse some members into thinking you're a Smod, and that it needs to be changed, preferably to pink.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, you've got the right idea, that's why you're a staff member!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> Yeah, you've got the right idea, that's why you're a staff member!



It comes as no surprise to me that *you *would be opposed to changing the color of *your *name. The irresponsible person that you are, you'd probably be happy if some newbie confused you for a moderator. Nonetheless, I pointed it out and maybe an *actual *staff member would take it into his or her consideration.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> It comes as no surprise to me that *you *would be opposed changing the color of *your *name. The irresponsible person that you are, you'd probably be happy if some newbie confused you for a moderator. Nonetheless, I pointed it out and maybe an *actual *staff member would take it into his or her consideration.


I'm not opposed, I couldnt care less at all.  Happy if they confused me?  I've never received a pm from some idiot thinking I _was_ an SMod, so it's pretty clear this just more of your backseat-administrator tripe.  You're never going to be a mod, no-one likes you because you're a creepy-stalker fuckhead, so you can fucking stop already.

I had actually requested that they change it earlier, because I did see some merit in what you were posting, but then I realized it was Orochimaru, the *cunt*, the guy who used to bitch at people over his collection of fanart as if he'd drawn the shit himself, so I decided it should be left alone if only to piss you the fuck off.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> because you're a creepy-stalker fuckhead, so you can fucking stop already.
> 
> but then I realized it was Orochimaru, the *cunt*, so I decided it should be left alone if only to piss you the fuck off.



Sweet. I managed to put you on display and show what a foul mouthed member you are. No wonder you got demoted.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> It comes as no surprise to me that *you *would be opposed to changing the color of *your *name. The irresponsible person that you are, you'd probably be happy if some newbie confused you for a moderator. Nonetheless, I pointed it out and maybe an *actual *staff member would take it into his or her consideration.




Hey lappie, stop jumping your position.

Does it really matter, sheesshhhhh. Since you know so much i think you should just be admin since your opinions are law, right? No, ????? up.

Seriously, i doubt anyone but you cared this much, what it is, personally i put it down to envy, or you being a little what is the correct term, i will go ahead and call you fassy.


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

*Gives you two a detention*

Shroomsday, you need to do a NF school soap!!


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Sweet. I managed to put you on display and show what a foul mouthed member you are. No wonder you got demoted.


I've been putting that on display since the first day I registered, genius.

I was demoted for not doing anything for over four months, by the way.  I'm still an advisor.


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

No, srsly, everybody shut up. If Oro bugs any of you enough to make these long ranty posts over a minor suggestion, then there's a thing called the ignore list to block users. Use it wisely. Now get this crap outta my domain.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 12, 2006)

Er, what if it's fun?


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2006)

> I've been putting that on display since the first day I registered, genius.


Yeah. And if I recall correctly, it endeared you to us undercover admins and the rest of the mod-team, hence your modding. 

I recommend that anyone looking to advance him/herself watch this immediately. It will show you tried and tested tips on how to BE SOMEBODY!


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Hey lappie, stop jumping your position.
> 
> Does it really matter, sheesshhhhh. Since you know so much i think you should just be admin since your opinions are law, right? No, ????? up.
> 
> Seriously, i doubt anyone but you cared this much, what it is, personally i put it down to envy, or you being a little what is the correct term, i will go ahead and call you fassy.



I had to look up "fassy" in urbandictionary.com. Turns out to be that it means "homosexual" in Jamaican. WTF? Are you Jamaican?


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

I'm already somebody. @_@


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> No, srsly, everybody shut up. If Oro bugs any of you enough to make these long ranty posts over a minor suggestion, then there's a thing called the ignore list to block users. Use it wisely. Now get this crap outta my domain.



I hate being the last poster on a page, so I must even if you saw.


----------



## Aman (May 12, 2006)

Damn it, I missed the fight. T__T


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

I hate fights. They're crap that shall stay out of my domain. Don't make me start enforcing.


----------



## Aman (May 12, 2006)

Okay, FLT dadda.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> I had to look up "fassy" in urbandictionary.com. Turns out to be that it means "homosexual" in Jamaican. WTF? Are you Jamaican?




Wrong, the word fassy does not mean homosexual that is what people like you mistake it for.

It is another word for wuss, someone that goes out their way to be an ass, someone who is generally annoying. In other words you.

Oh and yes i am of a jamaician background , dont speak the accent use the words i am used to.


----------



## Chi (May 12, 2006)

Please people.. You are ruining the absolute harmony of the FLT


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2006)

Patois owns. I wish I was from Jamaica.


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Please people.. You are ruining the absolute harmony of the FLT



You forgot about me.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Okay, FLT dadda.




Wasnt much of a fight, just a fassy bitting of more than he can chew.

What actually goes on in the forum leaders thread?


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Wasnt much of a fight, just a fassy bitting of more than he can chew.
> 
> What actually goes on in the forum leaders thread?



Well, typically not a baity post like this. Be nice I say!


----------



## Shunsui (May 12, 2006)

Giwo: (NONEXISTANT)POWERTRIP!

Oro: ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!

MK: DIE!

And I'm done.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 12, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Wasnt much of a fight, just a fassy bitting of more than he can chew.



Please stop confusing me with your grandmother, gunners. kthx.


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Giwo: (NONEXISTANT)POWERTRIP!



Exdizzle, I knows. I do this every so often. I can't believe you just noticed. XD


----------



## Shunsui (May 12, 2006)

Well I never venture here.

And oh my God you just said exdizzle. Consider that jacked.


----------



## Procyon (May 12, 2006)

Hmm...Is that a good thing?


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Since you're talking to Spike it can't be good.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2006)

> Please stop confusing me with your grandmother, gunners. kthx.



Yet you wish to complain about me for flaming you, and you bring up my Grandmother.

Hmm what ever.


----------



## Procyon (May 13, 2006)

Yesterday, many of you took a trip back to your middle school days. Sean, are you busy? I seriously think that NF Highschool has potential.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

Interesting setting idea, most of the Forum probably still are in their Highschool days though. A school themed comic would work anyway, but I'm juggling two comics at the moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Interesting setting idea, most of the Forum probably still are in their Highschool days though. A school themed comic would work anyway, but I'm juggling two comics at the moment.




Seriously, I was just about to suggest that and say that shroom would love the idea 

*"NF High"* 

Tag Line:
*
"It goes there"* 

Now, who would be the teachers? students, will there be cliques? romances? scandal?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

Well since I wouldn't be getting to it any time soon, I can speculate as to what I'd do...

I think the teachers would ordinarily be Staff, with maybe a few exceptions, Cable might be a PE teacher for instance. But I could be rigid with that fairly easily, as there's always the cliques for that.

Kaga could be a sex ed teacher, who refuses to teach heterosexual sex. Tenshi would be a maths teacher, with stupidly fast calculation speed, and so on and so on.

I'd really like to see someone else take a crack at it really. Aside from Sunuvmann's strip (the comic, not his dance in the bathhouse), all the other Forum stuff is Spamasuki/Spambu.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

> I'd really like to see someone else take a crack at it really. Aside from Sunuvmann's strip (the comic, not his dance in the bathhouse), all the other Forum stuff is Spamasuki/Spambu.


I know you all would love to see that  

Eh mostly now its people tooting their own horn.

I think it would be good if it was Elementary school themed. Anyone ever see that old cartoon Recess? That would make a good model of the Forum. I can see Shrooms as TJ. 



> Kaga could be a sex ed teacher, who refuses to teach heterosexual sex. Tenshi would be a maths teacher, with stupidly fast calculation speed, and so on and so on.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

I did think about it being interesting in a younger setting. More chance of traumatising.

Good thinkin'!


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

Cast:

Lessee....

Sroomsday = TJ
Dre = Vince
DZ = Gretchen
Monny = Spinelli
Mikey = S&G
Gus = Me?


Principal Tazmo
Mrs. Finster would be Blue of course
Ms. Grotke would have to be Occa
Reznor the Janitor

Dyro is King Bob...or Queen.
Vash is Randall
Cable is Lawson
Menlo is TO
The Ashleys are....whoever


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Cast:
> 
> Lessee....
> 
> ...




Randall is a snitch, i stetched to think of someone who could possibly play randle   something to think on.

Am i not important enough to gain a character   what about king bob, or hustler kid, eh?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

I'd dodge a sitcom template, the basic premise of Naruto Forums school is fine. Reminds me of a site I go to for reviews called Anime Academy.


----------



## OniTasku (May 13, 2006)

If only I had a tablet, I'd most likely attempt a try with the comic, though unfortunately I don't (not to mention I'm horribly lazy and quite the procrastinator).


----------



## Orochimaru (May 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> If only I had a tablet, I'd most likely attempt a try with the comic, though unfortunately I don't (not to mention I'm horribly lazy and quite the procrastinator).



Even if I had a tablet, it wouldnt've made that much of a difference. Click on the spoiler below to see what I mean. >__<


----------



## furious styles (May 13, 2006)

I love that i'm the black guy.


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

^I wanna be the center of scandal, aka the black dude.

Or I could always be one of the whores?


----------



## skmt999 (May 14, 2006)

Wow. What a lot of poofter posts. 

Well, looks like I didn't miss much in the last day. Meh. I can rest easy in the knowledge that the forum doesn't stop when I'm gone.
Work is insane. It's gotten to me so bad I'm dreaming of asking my favorite obsessive characters for their information so I can look up their computer. Like I'm taking a customer service call or something. Driving me up the wall.  

.
.
.
Hey! MK!!   

Heheh.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Where do you work?


----------



## jkingler (May 14, 2006)

Is the OP ever going to be updated to show all the recent promotions/demotions/etc?

Just wondering, since some people (Marty) seem to be confused.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

With all the spam in here, no one would see anyway.


----------



## martryn (May 14, 2006)

> Just wondering, since some people (Marty) seem to be confused.



Yep.  It's what I rely on.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 14, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Meh. I can rest easy in the knowledge that the forum doesn't stop when I'm gone.


You're wrong...The forums DO stop while you're gone :S


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> Is the OP ever going to be updated to show all the recent promotions/demotions/etc?
> 
> Just wondering, since some people (Marty) seem to be confused.


NEVER!!!! .
I'm undercover.  If it was announced, then the whole undercover aspect would be a huge failure...though the other's should be announced since that wasn't really an undercover job I guess.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Everyone, I have a brief announcment to make:

Jesus was black, Ronald Reagan was the devil and CCT is the new Game department mod.

Thank you for your time, and good night.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 14, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Everyone, I have a brief announcment to make:
> 
> Jesus was black, Ronald Reagan was the devil and CCT is the new Game department mod.
> 
> Thank you for your time, and good night.



*realizes that he's in the middle of a sting operation*
mommy 

But yeah, no need or any announcements for my part


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> mommy


Poor chammy, lean on my shoulder.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2006)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Even if I had a tablet, it wouldnt've made that much of a difference. Click on the spoiler below to see what I mean. >__<




Guess you are the version of fassy you metioned, seeming as you have obsession with ass rapeing me to the point you had to draw a picture of it.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

^Lmao.


----------



## The Scenester (May 14, 2006)

nanda kore wa?! *snuggles Jkinglers ava* kawaii!! <33333

Hi *is adrift in the world of Saint Seya*


----------



## Shunsui (May 14, 2006)

Updated.

Yes, I know I rule.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2006)

Well it did feel like a long April.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

*steals some shrooms*


----------



## CABLE (May 14, 2006)

I love that I'm featured in threads I've never posted in, enhancing my already oversized ego.


----------



## Aman (May 15, 2006)

Damn it!


----------



## skmt999 (May 15, 2006)

I think I'm going to learn how to shoot a gun. And take aikido classes.


I also wager that within a year of me becoming lethal, I'll be in jail.

(want to start saving up for my bail, guys?)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to learn how to shoot a gun. And take aikido classes.
> 
> 
> I also wager that within a year of me becoming lethal, I'll be in jail.
> ...




You can't get bail for first degree murder charges =/


----------



## skmt999 (May 15, 2006)

Well.... no? 

I guess it depnds on who you give the money to... and how much???


----------



## Aman (May 15, 2006)

*flees*


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 15, 2006)

skmt999 said:
			
		

> Well.... no?
> 
> I guess it depnds on who you give the money to... and how much???



Maybe focusing on stealth will help you stay out of the greasy hands of the law and allow a profession from your new hobbies.

It's like mods here, most of them don't just bust into a thread and ban up the place. Unless it's 'Ban Day'.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 15, 2006)

Fuck, I missed 'Ban Day' AGIAN!


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 15, 2006)

There's always next week friend... there's always next week...


----------



## k1nj3 (May 15, 2006)

what is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Jef88 (May 15, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> what is the purpose of this thread?


to stay in touch who got a promotion in the forums
to see who became mod, smod ,admin  or who gets demodded 

but people take abuse of it because the posts counts in here


----------



## Chi (May 15, 2006)

S.P.A.M.?

No wait. That's not it


----------



## Procyon (May 15, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> what is the purpose of this thread?



Welcome to my domain.  *Hands a pamphlet with secret agenda*


----------



## Orochimaru (May 15, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> but people take abuse of it because the posts counts in here



Really?  [/idiot]


----------



## Jef88 (May 15, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> S.P.A.M.?
> 
> No wait. That's not it


it sure is 
just forgot to add that to the list in my previous post


----------



## Crowe (May 15, 2006)

This thread sux.


----------



## Procyon (May 15, 2006)

Haha, this thread really makes me look abusive and advantage-takingish? Quite the wrong idea there actually. =/

And peK sux. You know. How about a 'Hey Matt, how are you doing?' from you? You're ornery. Lighten up for God's sake.


----------



## Archssor (May 15, 2006)

oh noes!!11!11 where is the smods colour??//1? they don hav any more colour in there names lolz what losers



(wazzaup matty boi)


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2006)

This thread was my idea, like all other great leaps foward in forum history.  In fact, maybe I should run for forum office.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> This thread was my idea, like all other great leaps foward in forum history.  In fact, maybe I should run for forum office.



Done. **


----------



## martryn (May 15, 2006)

> Done.



...

I know it is.  I just made a thread for it.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 15, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I know it is.  I just made a thread for it.



Well, aren't you glad I reminded you?


----------



## Archssor (May 16, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Well, aren't you glad I reminded you?



What has happened? You clearly saw me and you don't even say anything. Oh, but you remembered him?


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2006)

> Well, aren't you glad I reminded you?



Yeah, I guess so.  I'd like my ninja rank to be Chairman now, and my SN should be changed to an olive green color to reflect my new forum office.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

can you seriously run for forum office?....hehe


----------



## Blue (May 16, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> What has happened? You clearly saw me and you don't even say anything. Oh, but you remembered him?


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2006)

> can you seriously run for forum office?....hehe



Yeah, sure, why not.  It seems to me like you should be able to.  Obviously the way the forum is being run now we won't survive.  We need change, and the current leadership is too blindly faithful to the past to enact change.


----------



## Chi (May 16, 2006)

I think forums are fine 

At least I don't see any BIG problems..


----------



## Kagakusha (May 16, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> What has happened? You clearly saw me and you don't even say anything. Oh, but you remembered him?



Hey buddy! ^^



			
				Mart said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess so. I'd like my ninja rank to be Chairman now, and my SN should be changed to an olive green color to reflect my new forum office.



Gimme like...a millenia or so?



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> */b/ tard image*



That was unduly harsh...slut!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 16, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> I think forums are fine
> 
> At least I don't see any BIG problems..


Was that a fat joke aimed at me and the fact that I've been somewhat away lately? 

For the last time: I'm BIG-BONED!!!


----------



## Kagakusha (May 16, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Was that a fat joke aimed at me and the fact that I've been somewhat away lately?
> 
> For the last time: I'm BIG-BONED!!!



*tickles the blubber* <3


----------



## Neenah (May 16, 2006)

Ahhh this new skin is so impressive. x.x


----------



## Aman (May 16, 2006)

^Stop destroying the spam!


----------



## The Scenester (May 16, 2006)

Blue is always good. Buttons could be different though imo. But looks amazing nonetheless <33333 *loffs updating forums/ sites aswell* *ignores her exams* 

*pokes Aman* >.O


----------



## Aman (May 16, 2006)

*suddenly gets poked by Scenie*

*bites*


----------



## The Scenester (May 16, 2006)

Biting is -always- good P:

omg what Sephy cosplay? XD


----------



## Aman (May 16, 2006)

Forehead Girl! 

You're like me then.


----------



## The Scenester (May 16, 2006)

nani? forehead-girl 

*stabs* <3333


----------



## Shunsui (May 16, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Ahhh this new skin is so impressive. x.x


Your avatar is hot.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 16, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Your avatar is hot.


Quoted for ecchi truth.


----------



## The Scenester (May 16, 2006)

The ava keeps changing though >.> *approves of both* ^.^ *tackles Yussie* <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 17, 2006)

What's with the Akatsuki Mods' username fonts colored with blood (blood red that is) XD


----------



## Aman (May 17, 2006)

^I don't wanna know.


----------



## Vegeta (May 17, 2006)

We thought since they looked like fruity bitches with pink, that a more manly colour should be chosen.


----------



## Crowe (May 17, 2006)

Tits                  .


----------



## Aman (May 17, 2006)

^Show me or I won't believe you!


----------



## The Scenester (May 17, 2006)

but red isn't pretty ='( how about white? xD

*flashes Aman* happy now ?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 17, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Tits                  .



Precisely.


----------



## Aman (May 18, 2006)

I wanna see!


----------



## Sayo (May 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I wanna see!


google tits?


----------



## Aman (May 18, 2006)

Whatever I can get.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 18, 2006)

Then Google for T&A


----------



## Aman (May 18, 2006)

*googles*


----------



## The Scenester (May 18, 2006)

... obsessed much


----------



## Mukuro (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations Moridin on your promotion


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations Moridin.


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

Moridin's a Smod now? 

Congrats!


----------



## Chi (May 19, 2006)

Congrats *Moridin*


----------



## Jef88 (May 19, 2006)

congratulations Moridin 
chamcham up next?


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

^Why not you?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 19, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^Why not you?


Because more unknowns will get the nod?

Anyways, Congrats on your promotion, Moridin......


----------



## QuoNina (May 19, 2006)

Took me a while to get what Renzor did to his name. 

Since I am here, Congratz Mordin ~!!~ best new chap hunter, you deserve it.


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Because more unknowns will get the nod?


Lol.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 19, 2006)

Congrats Moridin, I enjoy reading your posts and the promotion looks well deserved.



			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Because more unknowns will get the nod?



I'm sure a lot of members know about Y~K, but being well known logically isn't the primary requisite really. If they do the job that's the important thing isn't it?


----------



## martryn (May 19, 2006)

Wow, more promotions in this thread and still no updated first post so I know what the fuck is going on.  Moridin, congrats on whatever everyone is congratting you for.


----------



## jkingler (May 19, 2006)

Moridin is a Smod now, apparently. Which is good, since it means I may actually run into him more often now. 

Time for the saa to be revealed to a greater audience.


----------



## Aman (May 19, 2006)

Guys, stop picking at them, lol.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 19, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'm sure a lot of members know about Y~K, but being well known logically isn't the primary requisite really. If they do the job that's the important thing isn't it?


Point well taken 


> Wow, more promotions in this thread and still no updated first post so I know what the fuck is going on.


Quote the Japanese businessman: _"Amerikan aah rezii"_


> 5/something: We hire sum mods.


LMAO 


> *Note that Advisors can't ban people


Does that mean that mods can ban people?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations Moridin for ascending the ladder. Now you can devour children bad members more easily.


----------



## Vegeta (May 19, 2006)

As of the 1st of June I will no longer be an Admin, as some of you know I'll be going on a trip around the world, well, to America and Europe anyway.

My replacement is already an Admin so no other person will be named.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2006)

Good Luck and Bon Voyage.


----------



## Vegeta (May 19, 2006)

Tazmo is paying for it with Donation money.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2006)

Haha, nice try.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 19, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> As of the 1st of June I will no longer be an Admin, as some of you know I'll be going on a trip around the world, well, to America and Europe anyway.
> 
> My replacement is already an Admin so no other person will be named.


Aw, shucks.... and you were such a cool dude, James.


----------



## martryn (May 19, 2006)

Sweet, coming to America, eh?  Hope we don't disappoint.


----------



## jkingler (May 19, 2006)

I hope you've done your research on your U.S. destination(s). It would suck if you just took the cheapest flight and wound up in Delaware.


----------



## martryn (May 19, 2006)

Speaking of that, we're totally thinking about flying out to Caifornia for a Matches concert, j.  Can you scounge up a place for us to stay?  Like your garage?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2006)

Be sure to come visit Miami! 

The weather is beautiful -gets mowed down by hurricane- Er...never mind.


----------



## Vegeta (May 19, 2006)

The Airlines I am using are Air New Zealand to LAX, then United Airlines to Newark, Then Virgin Atlantic to Hethrow, then Air New Zealand to LAX, then to Auckland International.

Everything is good and sorted.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 19, 2006)

mart said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, we're totally thinking about flying out to Caifornia for a Matches concert, j. Can you scounge up a place for us to stay? Like your garage?


Damn you Californians and your fun.
BTW, Jimbo, avoid New York...


			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Be sure to come visit Miami!


Damn you Miamians and your incessant _heat_, your ocean full of _marlins_, and your aquariums full of _dolphins_.


----------



## Vegeta (May 19, 2006)

Lol, I fly out of JFK(to London).


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 19, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Lol, I fly out of JFK(to London).


Holy shit!! You mean to tell me you're arriving on that airport that is 15 minutes away from where I live??


----------



## martryn (May 19, 2006)

> Be sure to come visit Miami!



I've been dying to hear those words from KnK. 



> Damn you Californians and your fun.



I'm from Arkansas.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 19, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> I've been dying to hear those words from KnK.


It's either her, or Shaq.... which Miamian resident??? 


> I'm from Arkansas.


Whatever... you still get to go to Cali.


----------



## Vegeta (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, in Europe I'm going to go round some countries, like Poland and Spaina nd shit, but the highlights will be Amsterdam and the Oktoberfest.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 20, 2006)

At least you get to go to John Fitzgerald Kennedy International Airport, rather crowded-as-hell-cramped-as-hell Fiorello E. LaGuardia Int'l Airport.

Then again, Newark Liberty Int'l Airport (New Jersey) is the worst of the three Metro-area airports.


----------



## OniTasku (May 20, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> At least you get to go to John Fitzgerald Kennedy International Airport, rather crowded-as-hell-cramped-as-hell Fiorello E. LaGuardia Int'l Airport.
> 
> Then again, Newark Liberty Int'l Airport (New Jersey) is the worst of the three Metro-area airports.



Don't I know it. 

(Has been to all three of the airports, been to Newark Liberty International Airport the most)

Not to mention I've had the most problems with NLIA. ._.


----------



## Vegeta (May 20, 2006)

I get to vist LAX, Newark, JFK and Hethrow, four of the busiest airports in the world. GO ME!


----------



## martryn (May 20, 2006)

> It's either her, or Shaq.... which Miamian resident???



Of the two?  Lynn.  By far.  I'm attracted to her.  I'm not so attracted to Shaq.  



> Whatever... you still get to go to Cali.



My parents have a timeshare that's good down there.  I guess I could probably stay at a resort for cheap.  But still, all it takes is a plane ticket. 

I've only flown once.


----------



## Shunsui (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Shrromsday on his promotion to the moderator of the Offtopic Bar and Lounge.


----------



## OniTasku (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Sean! 

I'd have to say, he'll undoubtedly do a bang-up job on that section. Great to see another great member promoted in the ranks, though. ^ ^


----------



## martryn (May 20, 2006)

> Congratulations to Shrromsday on his promotion to the moderator of the Offtopic Bar and Lounge.



Awesome!  I agree!


----------



## Chi (May 20, 2006)

Congrats *Shroomsday*! Well deserved


----------



## jkingler (May 20, 2006)

It seems that NF The Game I is coming to be real.


----------



## Mukuro (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your promotion too, Shroomsday 

I had a feeling you wanted to get the off-topic area to make more sense.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (May 20, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> It seems that NF The Game I is coming to be real.



well in that one he has advisor'd first but still shrooms you seriously deserved this promotion


----------



## De Monies (May 20, 2006)

congratulations shroomsday  .n_n. I've heard nothing but goodness about you


----------



## Aman (May 20, 2006)

Ronin, how long will you be away?

Congrats, Shrooms, well deserved! 

Maybe you won't get banned as often now.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 20, 2006)

Thanks guy(ette)s, I appreciate it.

If you remember in the NF Game Aman, even after he got power Vash still went after him. No threatening PM's yet, but there's probably a queue to do it first anyway.


----------



## vanh (May 20, 2006)

Shroomsday has been promoted to the moderator of the Off topic Bar ? Congratultions  Shroomsday .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Damn you Miamians and your incessant _heat_, your ocean full of _marlins_, and your aquariums full of _dolphins_.


Ah our Marlins suck, all the best have been caught and all that are left are n00bs T_T. Our Dolphins are getting much better too, going so far as to leap out of the water, take out a few Jaguars and even fire a few Rocket Propelled Grenades at some Jets.



> I've been dying to hear those words from KnK.


I'm surprised she hasn't gotten a restraining order on you.  

@Shrooms: Make us losers proud  
And if possible use great power to crush Spamasuki & Spambu


----------



## Jef88 (May 20, 2006)

Enjoy your trip Ronin 

Damn Sean congrats  
that section realy fits you well 
time for you to kick some offtopic ass (not that u didnt do that befor)


----------



## Orochimaru (May 20, 2006)

Congratulations Shrooms and Moridin. Both very well deserved promotions!


----------



## martryn (May 20, 2006)

> I'm surprised she hasn't gotten a restraining order on you.



What?  Why would you say something like that?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Ah our Marlins suck, all the best have been caught and all that are left are n00bs T_T. Our Dolphins are getting much better too, going so far as to leap out of the water, take out a few Jaguars and even fire a few Rocket Propelled Grenades at some Jets.



Don't forget my hometown Miami Heat who have once again made it to the Eastern Conference Finals. I never went to a Marlin game...even when they were giving away free tickets, heck even in 1997 and 2003 when they won the world series. 

And as for the dolphins...Coach Saban FTW  

Oh..and once again congrats Shroom


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2006)

Well I was lucky, my neighbor got me me tickets to the really good seats (first 20 rows) the game they clinched the wild card against the mets in 2003. Hella game 

Well yeah Heat goes without saying xD

Saban's doing really good, you hear about Michael Vick's bro? I think the paper said he is going for reciever.

Anyway, getting pretty off topic...-checks rules about off topic-....are there?


----------



## Aman (May 20, 2006)

Just got home from watching the Davinci code, favorite part was when that teacher got arrested and was laughing to death.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 20, 2006)

...Congrats Shrooms!... now make those guys feel the true meaning of FEAR! DX... wait... i'm there almost all the time ...


----------



## Ram (May 20, 2006)

Spike said I could post here, even though I'm terribly out of place with my 68 posts. How many posts do you need to be a forum leader?
Oh and congrats to schroom on being a mod. with power comes responsibility and all that stuff.


----------



## Jef88 (May 20, 2006)

post counts dont mind 
its the knowlage of the section that you need to controle thats important


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 20, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> its the knowlage of the section that you need to controle thats important



It is?! Well I'm sure it'll all work out anyway.


----------



## Jef88 (May 20, 2006)

LooL
you have enough Offtopic knowlage to rule us all


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 20, 2006)

Sean, dude, congratu-freaking-lations, man 

I knew you'd moderate around here, just not this late...... you deserve it, man.

If only you'd make a comic about your promotion, that'd be the icing on the cake.

Again, congrats. 
Couldn't happen to a better guy ^_^


----------



## Uryū Ishida (May 21, 2006)

OMG we got new mods.....*Runs*


----------



## Procyon (May 22, 2006)

Congrats, Sean. What else have I missed? =X


----------



## Ram (May 22, 2006)

Hey, how come people can make so many bullshit threads without getting punished?
Maybe it's because I'm from a stricter forum, but putting up a thread 'I love black people and some mexicans' just takes the piss.
However if that's a standard thing here, I can't complain. Suppose I'll just have to join in the madness.

Oh and Orochimaru. I'm sorry for negging you way back. It was grey anyway.
I like your artwork though. It's excellent, even though I find it hard to bring myself to say so.


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2006)

^That's okay at this forum it seems.


----------



## Procyon (May 22, 2006)

Exdizzle. I'm the real mod pulling all the strings anyway. Ph34r l\/lelol.


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2006)

^Don't care too much about rep.


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2006)

Then stop talking about it.


----------



## Ram (May 22, 2006)

Yeah sure. Won't ever be mentioned again.
There are a whole load of adult members here. Cool...

EH...Question. What are the best convo threads to go on?


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

you dont have to delet your posts for that 
you can go to the offtopic section
or Fanclubs
or discuse about actual stuff in the NF café
or about your favo mangas in the library


----------



## Ram (May 22, 2006)

Any specific threads that you recommend?
Or are they all good?


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

there all good
i'm a sucker for the art section
and the membership fc's

but i would say Offtopic and library 2nd floor for the win


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2006)

Jef, why the lack of avy/sig?


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

cause you lack hatred little brother









beats the hell out of me
just felt like doing it
i'll make a new one when i have time


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 22, 2006)

Cause he lacks hatred and the necessary combo to hate us


----------



## Jef88 (May 22, 2006)

guess your right
 i hate nobody i are the man made of peace


----------



## Uryū Ishida (May 22, 2006)

But i hate anyone who hates people.


----------



## Ram (May 23, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> you dont have to delet your posts for that


I read you comment before I deleted. Thanks.


----------



## Jef88 (May 23, 2006)

NarutoMaster said:
			
		

> But i hate anyone who hates people.


becarefull that you dont hate yourself then 



			
				JillyJum said:
			
		

> I read you comment before I deleted. Thanks.


no problem at all


----------



## Aman (May 23, 2006)

All hail Jef!


----------



## The Scenester (May 23, 2006)

... 

Who wants to see my first bad coloring? D: Go to Byakuya FC then >.>


----------



## Ram (May 23, 2006)

Sorry for asking, I was looking around the FAQ's but got distracted by all the legislation.
I've got 100 posts. Who do I have to PM in order to subscribe to the 18+ threads?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 23, 2006)

No you go to groups in your User CP, choose a group you want to sign up for (18+) fill out the form and submit.


----------



## The Scenester (May 23, 2006)

You don't have to ask for access anymore? I had to.. XD Maybe it changed, I don't quite know o.o


----------



## Ram (May 23, 2006)

I had to make a short request message.
You apply by clicking on your user control panel. Thanks for the info.
Application pending.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 23, 2006)

I wonder if they will allow you to round up >_>

I mean really what is 10 months off when you have been corrupted for the last 7 years.....


----------



## The Scenester (May 23, 2006)

I was born corrupted boys P;


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2006)

Jilly, I believe you must enter your age first.


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

Really?
Well, I stated my age in the request note.
Oh right. Thanks, I better enter it in my profile.
Thanks.


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure it'll be fine anyway.


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

Shit, I'm old.


----------



## Jef88 (May 24, 2006)

you would be supriced how many people of your age are around here 
21 isnt old


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2006)

Seems like it.  So what perverted things are you looking for?


----------



## Procyon (May 24, 2006)

Aman sucks.


----------



## Jef88 (May 24, 2006)

he does not Matt 
nice to see you


----------



## Aman (May 24, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Aman sucks.


You lack hatred.


----------



## Procyon (May 24, 2006)

Gee, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Ram (May 24, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Seems like it.  So what perverted things are you looking for?


Some hentai, and pornography in general.
Yeah, I thought this place was full of juveniles, but there seem to be a lot of older members, which has kept up my interest in this place.



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> you would be supriced how many people of your age are around here
> 21 isnt old


Yeah, that's quite true. Well, 21 is in the older half of the adults here.


----------



## Jef88 (May 24, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> Some hentai, and pornography in general.
> Yeah, I thought this place was full of juveniles, but there seem to be a lot of older members, which has kept up my interest in this place.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's quite true. Well, 21 is in the older half of the adults here.


i supose it is 
this forum has general intrest writen all over it


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> Really?
> Well, I stated my age in the request note.
> Oh right. Thanks, I better enter it in my profile.
> Thanks.



Actually you don't have to enter your age. If someone wants to get the access of course he will enter 18+ age. So age in your profile isn't important at all.


----------



## Procyon (May 25, 2006)

This thread is starting to bore me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 25, 2006)

Find another thread to moderate?


----------



## Procyon (May 25, 2006)

Eh, I'll figure it all out when I'm less busy. How's my bro?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 25, 2006)

Not to well, life sucks more and more but I'm looking forward to the summer next week. 

What about you Matt?


----------



## Aman (May 25, 2006)

Omg, Josip has a life.


----------



## Procyon (May 25, 2006)

Aww, well I'm always thinking about you Joko. Next week is the end of your first year of college then? Congrats. I can't wait to get out of school either. x_x


----------



## Jef88 (May 25, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Aww, well I'm always thinking about you Joko. Next week is the end of your first year of college then? Congrats. I can't wait to get out of school either. x_x


same here Matt  

hurray only 4 more weeks


----------



## Ram (May 25, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Actually you don't have to enter your age. If someone wants to get the access of course he will enter 18+ age. So age in your profile isn't important at all.


Yeah. I didn't think it would make much of a difference.


----------



## Procyon (May 26, 2006)

Guys, I camwhored. Check the pic thread.


----------



## Aman (May 26, 2006)

Too lazy. 

*peeks*


----------



## Orochimaru (May 26, 2006)

Why isn't "Murasaki's" name in green anymore? I was just wondering.


----------



## Archssor (May 26, 2006)

I stole it, duh.

I just talked to her on MSN, she said she was stressed and wanted to be de-modded.


----------



## Aman (May 27, 2006)

Aww.


----------



## Jef88 (May 27, 2006)

to bad cause Kristina did her job good 


if she's demodded why isnt she an advisor????


----------



## Aman (May 27, 2006)

Laziness? 

LOG ON TO MSN NOW, JEF!


----------



## Uryū Ishida (May 27, 2006)

ife is keeping me from being here.


----------



## Chi (May 27, 2006)

Murasaki is still listed as a mod in the groups listing: here, in the FAQ section


----------



## Jef88 (May 27, 2006)

indeed
but she isnt in the Mod users group group i think cause she would still have a green name if that was the point


----------



## Chi (May 27, 2006)

Well.. She might requested to make her name and ninja rank look "normal".

Anyway, there weren't any "official" statements about it, so it's either like I said, or they think we aren't worthy enough to tell anything to us.

Damn mods   One of this days, one of this days...


----------



## Jef88 (May 27, 2006)

official statment here we go:



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> I'm doing quite good except a bit stressed so you may not see me around here much. I will be on for seeing request details at the shop. School is almost out for me and so much work is being packed on. I also have a graphics test this weekend... layout design for a site... A bit excited but also petrified at the same time.
> 
> Summer will be a fast glowing blast from the past. I plan on going to my hometown for a week or possibly, if I'm lucky, a month. And in two weeks, I will no longer be a mod. That is for sure.
> 
> College is on my mind as well but so is making a living.


reply in between


			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> I... *want* to be demodded.
> 
> I had always wanted to be a mod at a famous and glorious forum... but now that my dream has come true. I cannot stay; I do not fill the shoes. And my life has been changing slowly but vastly fast.




so sad we arent worthy enoug


----------



## Ram (May 27, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> so sad we arent worthy enoug


I've never met her and I felt the sadness too.


----------



## Aman (May 28, 2006)

Bye Mura, you were a great contributer to the forum!


----------



## Archssor (May 28, 2006)

She will be missed.


----------



## Shunsui (May 28, 2006)

Nice usertitle, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ram (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, nice title ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Man, the Sasuke skin is weird...
My title is Statuesque Genin...It just doesn't sound right. I'll have to change back to the Naruto skin.


----------



## Archssor (May 29, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Nice usertitle, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I least I don't have Hypoglycemia, you fat ass bastard. :amazed 



			
				JillyJum said:
			
		

> Yeah, nice title ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 29, 2006)

...
Meh!
I have nothing to say.
Except,  I deem myself a forum leader. :amazed 
Approval pending from myself.


----------



## Aman (May 29, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> I least I don't have Hypoglycemia, you fat ass bastard. :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?


There, there, your sexuality doesn't matter.


----------



## Ram (May 29, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?


You don't like your title? Then why did you put it up? You can always change it.


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> You don't like your title? Then why did you put it up? You can always change it.


Ya'rly?


----------



## Ram (May 30, 2006)

Oh, man. 
Short answers that I can't really understand will be the death of me.


----------



## Aman (May 30, 2006)

You'll get used to me.


----------



## Jef88 (May 30, 2006)

ow no you wont =D
getting used to aman is unposible   [j/k]


----------



## Ram (May 30, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> ow no you wont =D
> getting used to aman is unposible   [truth]


fixed  ...........

QUESTION: How do I quote within quotes?


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> fixed  ...........
> 
> QUESTION: How do I quote within quotes?



You put the person (in quetion) whom you are quoting first like so: "





			
				me said:
			
		

> ", and then put your quote (or whoever else's quote you wanted to be seen first) : "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yondy (May 30, 2006)

I see future ModShip for Oni.


----------



## Neji (May 30, 2006)

Yøn said:
			
		

> I see future ModShip for Oni.


 
yeah me too


----------



## Shunsui (May 30, 2006)

I don't.

We don't like pedophiles around these parts


----------



## OniTasku (May 30, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> I don't.
> 
> We don't like pedophiles around these parts



Zach <3

I'm a p*d*p****, I cannot deny this fact. It is merely a way of life, dattebayo.


----------



## Procyon (May 30, 2006)

What are you talking about? You're all pedophiles in the mod lounge, watching kiddy porn.


----------



## Ram (May 30, 2006)

wtf....I'll be so pissed if UtahCrip isn't the next mod.
You guys...sheesh.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 31, 2006)

...The fuck


----------



## Neenah (May 31, 2006)

Oni-sama would be brilliant as a mod. <3


----------



## Jef88 (May 31, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> Oni-sama would be brilliant as a mod. <3


can't agree more 



			
				Spike said:
			
		

> I don't.
> 
> We don't like pedophiles around these parts



your 16 so its legal


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> ...The fuck



...The duck


----------



## Aman (May 31, 2006)

Oni for Smod!


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2006)

Can't believe I noticed this late, but....


			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> I'm doing quite good except a bit stressed so you may not see me around here much. I will be on for seeing request details at the shop. School is almost out for me and so much work is being packed on. I also have a graphics test this weekend... layout design for a site... A bit excited but also petrified at the same time.
> 
> Summer will be a fast glowing blast from the past. I plan on going to my hometown for a week or possibly, if I'm lucky, a month. And in two weeks, I will no longer be a mod. That is for sure.
> 
> College is on my mind as well but so is making a living.


No wonder her username is back to normal...... she asked herself for demotion.
She was such a great mod....


> I... *want* to be demodded.
> 
> I had always wanted to be a mod at a famous and glorious forum... but now that my dream has come true. I cannot stay; I do not fill the shoes. And my life has been changing slowly but vastly fast


NO ONE can fill those shoes..... no one 

I'd notice this earlier at her FC and replied to her personally, but for _SOME unexplained_ reason, I was kicked out of the Members FC section..... 

OT for mod....


----------



## Vegeta (May 31, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> I'd notice this earlier at her FC and replied to her personally, but for _SOME unexplained_ reason, I was kicked out of the Members FC section..... .



I told you who did it, don't moan about it in public go talk to the man.


----------



## Procyon (May 31, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I told you who did it, don't moan about it in public go talk to the man.



Why don't you just undo it? =/


----------



## Ram (May 31, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Can't believe I


How come you're a sports guru?
Is that a ninja rank?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> How come you're a sports guru?
> Is that a ninja rank?


Yep, given out before the Admins stopped giving custom ninja ranks.
If you want one, either is too late, or you still can, but be lucky if it happens. 


			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Why don't you just undo it? =/


He'd have to consult it with the other admins first, I think.


			
				Ronin said:
			
		

> I told you who did it, don't moan about it in public go talk to the man.


I'm afraid I'll get the very same answer.


----------



## hatsuka (May 31, 2006)

I thought Ronin was dead. Apparently, dreams really don't come true.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2006)

And _I'm_ surprised to find _you_ here...


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> ...The fuck



My sentiments exactly, kind Sir.


----------



## hatsuka (May 31, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> And _I'm_ surprised to find _you_ here...



You're not alone, Isshin literally did a double take before crying, "MY KINKI KID!" and forcing his wapanese on me.

I pwnted tetris just now. I am such a n00b after almost one year on these forums that I literally just noticed the arcade. N00bhood is not just a state of mind for me, it's a way of _life_.


----------



## Ram (May 31, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> My sentiments exactly, kind Sir.


You agree only because you consider UtahCrip a serious threat.

Naruyamcha...thanks for the info. I don't think it'll happen to me just yet.


----------



## Shunsui (May 31, 2006)

Ha tsu ka <3


----------



## hatsuka (May 31, 2006)

Za ch ie

I want a hot water bottle


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2006)

JillyJum said:
			
		

> You agree only because you consider UtahCrip a serious threat.
> 
> Naruyamcha...thanks for the info. I don't think it'll happen to me just yet.



Actually, my feelings were more directed at the odd notions of people whom would think I'd be a decent figure-head. It's heart-warming, yet fairly frightning. XD


----------



## Shunsui (May 31, 2006)

hatsuka said:
			
		

> Za ch ie
> 
> I want a hot water bottle


XD

I want to burn something. Bread crusts are boring.


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Actually, my feelings were more directed at the odd notions of people whom would think I'd be a decent figure-head. It's heart-warming, yet fairly frightning. XD


My thoughts exactly, then again, your beard pwns. XD

Let's talk about it at Chammy's FC, man. *forgot he can't go there*


----------



## hatsuka (May 31, 2006)

No more heat man, it's so fuckin hot here for the past few days, and the KA divison of the main building isn't air conditioned. I want to die


----------



## Shunsui (May 31, 2006)

Try being in a room full of 115 kids on a day when the weather's 107 outside.

I passed out. :\


----------



## hatsuka (May 31, 2006)

I thought it was always cold down there?

And damn, is that common for public schools in the states? I know colleges have huge seminar systems, but high school? Damn.

EDIT: And try doing 1.5 hours of conditioning and then dealing with a jealous ex-boyfriend who drops you every two seconds and then falling off a rotating 3.7 ton platform after getting slammed in the side by a faux arrow projectile?


----------



## Naruyamcha (May 31, 2006)

Damn High Schools, the majority of them won't put an air-conditioned system.

I still remember that 105ºF heatwave of '96 in early May...., it felt like a damn rotisserie oven inside the hallways, LITERALLY.
Add a hint of humidity and you'll be sweating till you can't feel feelings no more.


			
				hatsuka said:
			
		

> And try doing 1.5 hours of conditioning and then dealing with a jealous ex-boyfriend who drops you every two seconds and then falling off a rotating 3.7 ton platform after getting slammed in the side by a faux arrow projectile?


OK, now THAT's a bit tough.


----------



## OniTasku (May 31, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly, then again, your beard pwns. XD
> 
> Let's talk about it at Chammy's FC, man. *forgot he can't go there*



I suppose the beard does provide a bit of a bypass.


----------



## hatsuka (May 31, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> OK, now THAT's a bit tough.



American high school seems pretty tough itself- in japan, we usually have school in the summer anyways unless you go to private school, but at least we don't have over 30 kids in the classes...


----------



## Vegeta (May 31, 2006)

hatsuka said:
			
		

> I thought Ronin was dead. Apparently, dreams really don't come true.



Who are you?


----------



## Shunsui (May 31, 2006)

*lights the thread on fire*

The computer's 80 times more boring without IRC. Nessun's a twat.


----------



## Vegeta (May 31, 2006)

Well, I could just evade all his bans and spam them till they ban my ISP, but I'm going to the races soon so no.

But it would be fun.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jun 1, 2006)

*Sai* is our new Naruto Avenue mod - feel free to ask him for Avenue-related assistance, he'll be focused on the Library and Battledome sections but will be happy to help w/ the Avenue in general ^^


----------



## Crowe (Jun 1, 2006)

Well cum to teh family Sai


----------



## De Monies (Jun 1, 2006)

congratulations on the modship sai!! 


> I still remember that 105ºF heatwave of '96 in early May...., it felt like a damn rotisserie oven inside the hallways, LITERALLY.
> Add a hint of humidity and you'll be sweating till you can't feel feelings no more.


 it's like that here, but with 80-90% humidity all year round  and no rain. stupid drought.


----------



## hatsuka (Jun 1, 2006)

Oi, zach, remember how Haruka decided he/she didn't like me and was bashing me on rizon? And I quote,



			
				Haru-Haru said:
			
		

> I told ya. If I ever find you on NF, i'll neg rep you bitch. -Haru-Haru



And indeed he/she did.

So everybody, clap for childish and pathetic, because if that's what we value, then Haruka is our queen bee.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 1, 2006)

It's what she does.

*gives Hatsuka a cookie*


----------



## Aman (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats, Sai!


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 1, 2006)

congratsulation sai 

i'm sure you'll do a nice job

lots of modding has been done lately


----------



## Aman (Jun 1, 2006)

Because this forum is chaotic.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 1, 2006)

it is?
i rather think its very structured where i post 

nice new theme


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Sai.  I never met you before directly, but it should be a pleasant meeting right 


			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly, then again, your beard pwns. XD
> 
> Let's talk about it at *Chammy's FC*, man. *forgot he can't go there*


Eh?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats to Sai, even though I didn't know who he was till 2 months ago 

@ Chammy, OT was talking bout his beard, and I wanted to talk about it on your FC, but I'm blocked out of that section.


----------



## Aman (Jun 1, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> it is?
> i rather think its very structured where i post
> 
> nice new theme


You wouldn't post anywhere where it wasn't structured. 

Thanks, tell the request guys.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 1, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> You wouldn't post anywhere where it wasn't structured.
> 
> Thanks, tell the request guys.


yeah

like the offtopic is no place for me
same for this place sometimes  

gimme rules and orders to follow i prefure false freedom over chaos and anarchy


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Sai, I'm sure you'll do a great job with NA!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats again Sai
OMG and I just noticed that Moridin became an smod .
too many psp/ps3 vs DS/wii battles to try and stop for me to notice these things sometimes 
Anyway congrats to you both


----------



## Yondy (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Sai!! ^ ^


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2006)

Lols at the quote in your sig? Did I say something stupid?

And Congrats Sai. I think I know you, and you got your name changed. =/


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Haha, amazing quote-sig, Yon. XD


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2006)

Honestly, it's not making me laugh. Why's it funny? What am I missing?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it's more the sense in which he quoted it. The quotes are scrambled about which gives it a hint of something quite different to the viewer of that. Also, maybe it's due to the fact that I'm _actually_ a p*d*p**** that makes it funnier (for me at least). =/


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2006)

It didn't make me laugh. Nothing makes me laugh anymore. =l


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Tsk, you're still young, Matt. Perhaps it was the internet that stole your comedic sense and desensitized you to all things semi-amusing. I weep for you, Matt.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 1, 2006)

not even cham, bass, and I attacking each other?....


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmm, I dunno. What was the last thing I laughed at? I only fake-laughed at Seinfeld tonight. Zomg. I'm becoming even more serious. -_-


----------



## Taxman (Jun 1, 2006)

you need to see the pokemon spoof that happened in KnKs FC....unless you don't find pokemon worth laughing at....=/

and I'm going to finish a naruto parody...but it would be best if you read the previous 12 editions.....it's kind of dry humor though...>__<


----------



## Procyon (Jun 1, 2006)

Hahaha, Pokemon almost always makes me laugh. That show is more of a comedy than anything else. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

The Pokemon-parody bit in Dani's FC is an essential part of one's humorous-diet. I must have laughed at it a good, long time. Not to mention having more or less started it up, it was one of the more entertaining and amusing things I've participated in. XD


----------



## Nico (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion Sai.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 1, 2006)

this is where team rocket comes in....but a few pages back is were Oni actually starts the battle


----------



## Yondy (Jun 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Haha, amazing quote-sig, Yon. XD




XDDDD, I was bored!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> The Pokemon-parody bit in Dani's FC is an essential part of one's humorous-diet. I must have laughed at it a good, long time. Not to mention having more or less started it up, it was one of the more entertaining and amusing things I've participated in. XD


They made me meowth 
*mutters to himself*


----------



## Nico (Jun 1, 2006)

Since when is slash super effective on a Gyarados.XD Rock Slide would have worked. XD


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Pikeru_7 said:
			
		

> Since when is slash super effective on a Gyarados.XD Rock Slide would have worked. XD



Since my memories and knowledge of Pokemon started to fade, unfortunately.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 1, 2006)

It has been a while I don't understand its permiance....


----------



## Nico (Jun 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Since my memories and knowledge of Pokemon started to fade, unfortunately.


Then next time let me take your place. I won't fail. D:


----------



## Taxman (Jun 1, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> They made me meowth
> *mutters to himself*



you deserve to be meowth...nekophiliac.......but you're one to complain....I was placed as Jesse.....the female.....


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> They made me meowth
> *mutters to himself*



Being Meowth should be considered in the highest regard. Without Meowth, Team Rocket is nothing. This is the truth.



			
				Pikeru_7 said:
			
		

> Then next time let me take your place. I won't fail. D:



I'll take that to mind. ^ ^


----------



## SaiST (Jun 1, 2006)

Forgot about this thread. Thanks everyone.



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I think I know you, and you got your name changed. =/


Nope, I've always been Sai in this community, since 2k3.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 2, 2006)

Wasn't the first NF around in 2k3? Maybe I'm thinking about NarutoTalk; or did that come after the first NF?...

Well whatever the case, it's been a minute, and I've been Sai for most of it.  Spectrum reminded me that I was known as SaiST at NT, so that's the only other alias I've used in this community.


----------



## Aman (Jun 2, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Congrats again Sai
> OMG and I just noticed that Moridin became an smod .
> *too many psp/ps3 vs DS/wii battles to try and stop for me to notice these things sometimes*
> Anyway congrats to you both


Lol.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Forgot about this thread. Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> Nope, I've always been Sai in this community, since 2k3.



Nice to meet you, then.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Lol.



What's funny? I think it shows just how good a mod Julien is. Not obsessed with the Lounge.


----------



## Aman (Jun 2, 2006)

I was laughing at ''too many psp/ps3 vs DS/wii battles to try and stop for me'' (that's why I bolder it ) since I visit the Gaming Department at times. Has nothing to do with cham's greatness. 

Over 5 K posts!


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrat's Aman! =D

I need to catch up with my posting as well. >_>;

I hope to get to know you a bit better, Sai. Also, I hope that you do a good job with NA, though having been around for so long, I'm sure you will.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG Shroomsys deletetededwded his postoZ s0methingz ups!!!11


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Jun 2, 2006)

congratz to the moderation, sai. although i seem to always dislike his avatars, i wonder why.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 2, 2006)

Shrooms is abusing his power on himself. lol


----------



## Procyon (Jun 2, 2006)

Sean, you're an idiot.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 3, 2006)

I was testing something, and it worked. I'm sure certain people will notice soon enough.


----------



## Aman (Jun 3, 2006)

Notice what?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2006)

When's my dinosaur egg gonna hatch? =/


----------



## Aman (Jun 3, 2006)

When you're ready, my young apprentice.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2006)

You have the relationship mixed up. Now I am the master. =/


----------



## Yondy (Jun 3, 2006)

He was testing the sliding text.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yøndaime said:
			
		

> He was testing the sliding text.


what in gods name are you talking about?

i aint saying setoshi owns


----------



## Yondy (Jun 3, 2006)

[setoshi]I have no idea [/setoshi]


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jun 3, 2006)

[setoshi]setoshi? XD[/setoshi]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 4, 2006)

[setoshi]Yep. XD
Setoshi[/setoshi]


----------



## vanh (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 SETOSHI OWNS


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

SETOSHI OWNS!
*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> You have the relationship mixed up. Now I am the master. =/


You wish.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 4, 2006)

LOLOL! Damn, they changed the code, now it says Setoshi owns.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 4, 2006)

SETOSHI SUCKS


----------



## Yondy (Jun 4, 2006)

[haruka]maybe this works? /: [/haruka]


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

Setoshi owns.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Setoshi owns.



No he doesn

its more like this

Setoshi Fools


he sure did fooled us all


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> No he doesn
> 
> its more like this
> 
> ...


Nah, just you.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

not me 
i edited most of my post after it


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

That won't work on me.

*cough* Read my ninjarank *cough*


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

how did you get the staff so far to do that 
what would they be thinking


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

Isn't the ninja rank supposed to show what you are?


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 4, 2006)

then it should say something like artist for me


----------



## Aman (Jun 4, 2006)

Not if I told people what you're doing on msn.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 4, 2006)

OMG, My saxophone just broke. NOW what am I gonna do?!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 4, 2006)

Buy a new one


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 4, 2006)

> Buy a new one


he's poor, if you want to make a donation... plz send a check to 
Kuwait
Salimya
PO box 2251

all donations will go to buying what's his name a new piano


----------



## Nico (Jun 4, 2006)

Checks are old. Paypal is the new thing.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 4, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> OMG, My saxophone just broke. NOW what am I gonna do?!!



You play a saxophone?? 

I do hope that you can get it fixed though; it's truely an instruement of the gods.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Jun 4, 2006)

What is going on with you peoples!!!???


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

what is going on...../?
goodngiht


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> OMG, My saxophone just broke. NOW what am I gonna do?!!


Wanna be my personal sax player for a buck a month?


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2006)

Seto-Seto said:
			
		

> Quoted for the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for bitching. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 5, 2006)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2006)

Why does that make you sorry?


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 5, 2006)

i aint gonna awnser that question


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2006)

LOG ON TO MSN!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 5, 2006)

I fixed it! It took an hour. And my recital is Wednesday. Come see me!!

...

Ha ha! You can't!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 6, 2006)

Didn't take long for Chammy, CJ, and Splintie to be promoted to Akatsuki.

Congratulations to you all.... 
Well deserved upgrades ^____^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

well congratz to the promotions.( cham cham holy hell ! lol that was fast ) man so many ppl having special titles, ninja ranks, cool names and the old crowd of this forum is left in the dust


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> well congratz to the promotions.( *cham cham holy hell ! lol that was fast* ) man so many ppl having special titles, ninja ranks, cool names and the old crowd of this forum is left in the dust


You kidding?? He beat my over/under by 90 days!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

i guess cham cham is one of those loveable guys to certain higher ups. its all good though been doing a good job in the gaming section as well as mecha kisime. been great since bladeoftheimmortal/crazymtf/black mage have not been posting there for a while and its been peaceful.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats to the the three and their promotions. Fast, though fairly deserved, I'd say. Hope you guys do a great job (though I'm sure you will). 

@Ssj3: Ah, I know what you mean. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Didn't take long for Chammy, CJ, and Splintie to be promoted to Akatsuki.
> 
> Congratulations to you all....
> Well deserved upgrades ^____^




Seriously, It's like you guys find out this info before we do 




> well congratz to the promotions.( cham cham holy hell ! lol that was fast ) man so many ppl having special titles, ninja ranks, cool names and the old crowd of this forum is left in the dust



*wishes he were part of the old crowd*  

when you say old....you mean members back around Sept '04? O_O


oh..and thanks everyone ^_^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

well sept 2004 and 2004 in general really . that and ppl who signed on 5k and below i was memebr 2250 some i have to double check.

i just wanted a cool

Tokhia MAi's Lover ninja rank just for me 

yea kira you got up there fast as well its crazy 

@ oni 

about the blade / crazymtf/ black mage thing? or the old crowed. either way i feel what your saying bro


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow...that was fast I must admit


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 6, 2006)

Like, congrats ya'll.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 6, 2006)

@Ssj3: Actually, both of those. I originally meant the "old-crowd" thing, but I do agree it's nice to have those three members toning down a bit.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 6, 2006)

Chammy's power is increasing. I wonder if his jyaki will increase, too. 

Congrats, all. KY, Chammy, Splints--I'm sure you all deserved your promotions. Enjoy all your new perms.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Seriously, It's like you guys find out this info before we do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, we don't tell you guys things the second we do them.

Or the first few hours, actually. It's kind of a fun surprise.

Then on the other hand, there's Naru: utterly obsessed with the politics of this place because that, in his mind (and in others -_-) translates to acceptance and likability 'round these parts.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 6, 2006)

I know a little jew that's grumpy cuz he doesn't have his money bear.
*tucks NN in*


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratsulations to the 3 new smods   
=D
way to go Julien, CJ splinter


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats everyone!   

I was telling chammy on msn yesterday how he should be smodded anytime.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats to Splints (Hate), Cham and KY.

And Ruri ^_^


----------



## Nico (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats to all of you becomming Akatsuki's. Well made decisions.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll be happy to rep anyone generous enough to compile a list of the missing promotions and other changes in Staff we've had earlier in this thread.

It's somewhat of a jungle in here.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jun 6, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to rep anyone generous enough to compile a list of the missing promotions and other changes in Staff we've had earlier in this thread.
> 
> It's somewhat of a jungle in here.


ill get onn it but only if U rep me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

ahh thx oni yea the old crowd gets shafted 

man looking back now this forumed change so much since 2004.


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, Congratz to everyone who gets the color they like!!!


I got a question though.

*Where is* Lexiefaye? She's been active for just 4-5 months before she's modded, but then she disappeared? Even her personal website listed in her sig is not updated. :S Anyone msns her or knows what's going on?


----------



## De Monies (Jun 6, 2006)

I have no idea about lexiefaye gomen D:

congratualtions to all of the akatsuki promotions etc


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to rep anyone generous enough to compile a list of the missing promotions and other changes in Staff we've had earlier in this thread.
> 
> It's somewhat of a jungle in here.


I heard rep? 

Nah, too lazy.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats, but the moderator section looks lonely.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Congrats, but the moderator section looks lonely.




yeah, but my heart and soul still remains with Outskirts and the Bathhouse  

Congrats Shrooms on expanding your power


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

That's it, SM spy. 

Congrats!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> That's it, SM spy.
> 
> Congrats!




I'm more of a mercenary who works for the highest bidder


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

Did I say anything about you?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 6, 2006)

Since there aren't enough mods, I nominate SSJ3 Goku as Gamin Mod and Jef as Art Mod.


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

Both would be great!

There are some people in the GM department who don't like SSJ3, I don't know why. 

But everyone like Jef!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 6, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I'm more of a mercenary who works for the highest bidder


Can I become a mercenary by contract?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 6, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Since there aren't enough mods, I nominate SSJ3 Goku as Gamin Mod and Jef as Art Mod.



there are plenty of staff members as is....there weren't any demoddings to make up for the four promotions so there is still the same number as before....and those who had been promoted are still expected to go over the same areas that they used to mod...it's just now they have more responsibility and can be more helpful for the other staff members.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 6, 2006)

hear my name falling again
i love to be artmod 
but i dont like the fuss around it
it makes me feel like people think off me i'm a power freak and i dont want that 

NF is rolling perfect at the momment for exception of miss posting of threads wichi is solved quick enough by the staff
no need for further changes

thanks anyway for mentioning me but its no need to do that


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 6, 2006)

If anyone was lazy enough not to check the first page, Lexifaye was *demoted* (more proper term).

I'm lazy also.


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> hear my name falling again
> i love to be artmod
> but i dont like the fuss around it
> it makes me feel like people think off me i'm a power freak and i dont want that
> ...


Shut up!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 6, 2006)

No, YOU shut up! :spwank


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Shut up!


Why should i 

mods are chosen on skills
if they wanted me as one i would have been picked a long time ago
and i dont mind at all
So stop bitching about it 

Thank you very much


i await the return of Justice as a mod 

Next subject


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2006)

*ignores the wannabe sports guru*





			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> Why should i
> 
> mods are chosen on skills
> if they wanted me as one i would have been picked a long time ago
> ...


No, YOU stop bitching about it!


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 6, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> If anyone was lazy enough not to check the first page, Lexifaye was *demoted* (more proper term).
> 
> I'm lazy also.


 Thanks for telling me. I am lazy.  But anyone who is not "Italic-blind" can probably learn that.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



But it's doesn't make much sense to disappear, as in completely stopped posting and logging in, almost right after she is modded. She has an FC and nothing is said. So I checked her lj and it's not updating.  Am I thinking too much ? Internet is creepy.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 6, 2006)

This fucks even worse now. Smodded Chammy = less Cham time for me, you cham hogs!


----------



## Yondy (Jun 6, 2006)

Was RuriRuri Smodded?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Since there aren't enough mods, I nominate SSJ3 Goku as Gamin Mod and Jef as Art Mod.



thx link i feel at least wanted on these forums makes me happy so much i cry 


Aman those some are a certain three we all know 

but again congrats cham cham CJ ( my partnet in Masters of Pervers of the universe) etc.


----------



## A Black Dude (Jun 6, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ahh thx oni yea the old crowd gets shafted
> 
> man looking back now this forumed change so much since 2004.



yes....yes it has. Kage eh? i c u hav ben busy since i've ben gone.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

A Black Dude said:
			
		

> yes....yes it has. Kage eh? i c u hav ben busy since i've ben gone.




well i was away for a while then i came back and since i was in college and what not i had some free time and i posted quite a bit and did my studies so thats how i got so high.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 7, 2006)

A Black Dude said:
			
		

> yes....yes it has. Kage eh? i c u hav ben busy since i've ben gone.


You are my new favorite member.


----------



## A Black Dude (Jun 7, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> well i was away for a while then i came back and since i was in college and what not i had some free time and i posted quite a bit and did my studies so thats how i got so high.



cool, i disappeared well....becuz of the frequency of stupid post, lol. im back now tho 2 c if people felt the manga fell off as much as i thought it did. I see pretty much every1 from back in day has become sum kinda mod now which makes me wish i didnt leave....



			
				Spike said:
			
		

> You are my new favorite member.



lol, sounds good 2 me. now if only sum1 could get rid of all these red bars...

Edit: humm...nvm i now magically have 11 bars


----------



## tank! (Jun 7, 2006)

Quonina said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But it's doesn't make much sense to disappear, as in completely stopped posting and logging in, almost right after she is modded. She has an FC and nothing is said. So I checked her lj and it's not updating.  Am I thinking too much ? Internet is creepy.


..yeah, i wondered about that myself, since i'm running her fc now. it seems like she's disappeared completely from any online community. :S


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

A Black Dude for admin!


----------



## vanh (Jun 7, 2006)

Hokage Naruto has been modded  ? Congrats


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratz to all the new Akatsuki's and the new mods


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats Hokage Naruto!


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

How lucky! Also you only joined a few months ago! Congrats 
You do know you have to be active in the English Discussion forum


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> How lucky! Also you only joined a few months ago! Congrats
> You do know you have to be active in the English Discussion forum


Don't call a contributer lucky! 

And he did this thread.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 7, 2006)

Why did Spike become Admin now again?


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

^He wanted to?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Don't call a contributer lucky!



I meant lucky as in they had noticed his contributions =/


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

If you want to be the same, then do the same as he did, be helpful, etc in a section that needs it, and the same will happen to you.

And read my edited version.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay...

I don't know why you said that, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jonas (Jun 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^He wanted to?


O rly? 

Do you think everybody can be an admin because they _want_ to?

It was a question to be taken as a joke tho. I could care less, he's funny regardless.


----------



## Lien (Jun 7, 2006)

'Cos he came in at the right time.


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Okay...
> 
> I don't know why you said that, but thanks for the heads up


I just don't want you to be scared 

*stares at name*





			
				Jonas said:
			
		

> O rly?
> 
> Do you think everybody can be an admin because they _want_ to?
> 
> It was a question to be taken as a joke tho. I could care less, he's funny regardless.


Yeah, except for Oro. 


LIEN! 

Talk to me at msn.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I just don't want you to be scared
> 
> *stares at name*



OMG! You're the first person to notice the "Scared" and not mistaken it for "Sacred"


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> How lucky! Also you only joined a few months ago! Congrats
> You do know you have to be active in the English Discussion forum


It's the new wave of new mods: Have less than 1,000 posts, and/or be here for a few months, and be almost unknown.

_However_, he's been helpful and amicable. And like Aman said, he did a very helpful thread for all of the people who are new to the Naruto Dub.

Congrats, HN.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 7, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> It's the new wave of new mods: Have less than 1,000 posts, and/or be here for a few months, and be almost unknown.
> 
> _However_, he's been helpful and amicable. And like Aman said, he did a very helpful thread for all of the people who are new to the Naruto Dub.



Something you'd like to say Naru?


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

^Lol. 


			
				Scared Link said:
			
		

> OMG! You're the first person to notice the "Scared" and not mistaken it for "Sacred"


I know, as a reward, you may be my slave.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll take that!


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats HN!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Something you'd like to say Naru?


Of course, I nominate Aman as mod of..... something? 
This thread, for instance?

BTW, I'm fully aware that you should've gotten 2,000+ posts if the Recycling Bin had been an option....


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

^Already done.





			
				Scared Link said:
			
		

> I'll take that!


Deal. Your first mission: Kill Shroomsday.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Yeah, except for Oro.


How true


----------



## Lien (Jun 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^Already done.
> Deal. Your first mission: Kill Shroomsday.


You kill him I will kill you.


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2006)

HoNa! 

My little buddy is all growns up!


----------



## Aman (Jun 7, 2006)

xLienx said:
			
		

> You kill him I will kill you.


I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Blue (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Naru: Modship is offered to individuals on the basis of their ability to do the job well, not their number of posts or time on the forum.

Love, Dani.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 7, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Of course, I nominate Aman as mod of..... something?
> This thread, for instance?
> 
> BTW, I'm fully aware that you should've gotten 2,000+ posts if the Recycling Bin had been an option....



I prefer lower post counts, they filter out interacting with people who care about post counts.

Anyway why do we keep having this conversation:
this

I just can't figure out who you were referring to.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Martryn..... the anti-mod.
I want irony. 

@ Aman. If you're promoted, who'd you want me to kill?
I'm a mercenary by contract, you see.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 7, 2006)

tayuya should be a mod


----------



## jkingler (Jun 7, 2006)

@Tayuya modding: in the blender, maybe.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 7, 2006)

yes it would be fun to meet hell =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy shit! 

I just realized that HN used to be Yaggi!!! OMG.... no wonder I didn't know.

I gotta keep up with the name changes. 

Speaking of, k1nj3, don't you think it's time for one?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 7, 2006)

i only think it's time for a big orgy with female tennis players


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i only think it's time for a big orgy with female tennis players


Clone Maria then.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree. Female...Tennis player...Hmm...Which member is most likely to be a female tennis player? Well, Celly is more of the softball type I'd say...Hmm...


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> I agree. Female...Tennis player...Hmm...Which member is most likely to be a female tennis player? Well, *Celly is more of the softball type I'd say...Hmm...*


I hope you suggest that she's the one belonging to the good-looking Softball players, a-l? Jennie Finch.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

Do post counts count here?


----------



## Yondy (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats Hokage Naruto! ^ ^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I prefer lower post counts, they filter out interacting with people who care about post counts.



*quotes for truth*


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 7, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> Do post counts count here?




maybe, maybe not :amazed


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 7, 2006)

Ooh! I buy it


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats to Hokage Naruto and I'm sure you'll serve the English Naruto section well!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks, everyone for the congratulations.  I'l try my hardest to show you who I am and what I can do. 




> I just realized that HN used to be Yaggi!!! OMG.... no wonder I didn't know.



Actually, I changed my username the first few mintues after I joined here.

The under 1,000 to be over with, quite soon.  

*fuses accounts with Shroomsday*  

Now we are above 1,000. XD


----------



## Yondy (Jun 7, 2006)

Which sections are you modding exactly HN?


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats Hokage Naruto 
knew you had potential =D

way to go


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 7, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone for the congratulations.  I'l try my hardest to show you who I am and what I can do.
> 
> Actually, I changed my username the first few mintues after I joined here.
> 
> ...


XDDDDD
Potara fusion? I hope, since the name could be _Hokage Shroomsday_

And yeah, you will do a great job as you already have.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 7, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> Which sections are you modding exactly HN?



He (or she?) is modding the English Naruto section.


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats Hokage Naruto. You are one of the nicest members I seen on this site. You should do well with modship.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 7, 2006)

Naru got just owned. Extremly.


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2006)

I think less got promoted.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 7, 2006)

Indeed, that looks to be the case. Well, congrats to less for becoming the Mod of the Music Section; seems as though they definitely needed one ever since Moe became an Advisor. Good luck with that.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 7, 2006)

i could make a horrible mod.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree, less is one good music connoiseur, besides our man moe, and it's fitting that he gets to mod that section.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 8, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i could make a horrible mod.


I nominate you for landfill mod


----------



## A Black Dude (Jun 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> A Black Dude for admin!


accepts the nomination proudly  (the cabbage patch is never too old....)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 8, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> He (or she?) is modding the English Naruto section.



Its a he.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 8, 2006)

Oni said:
			
		

> Indeed, that looks to be the case. Well, congrats to less for becoming the Mod of the Music Section; seems as though they definitely needed one ever since Moe became an Advisor. Good luck with that.


Realy cool
He deserved it for sure
ever since Josip became a smod and Moe advisor 
i'm sure he will do a great job


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats, less!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 8, 2006)

k1nj3 should be a trash mod. I love k1nj3 boy.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 8, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> k1nj3 should be a trash mod. I love k1nj3 boy.




make me a mod and i'll destroy the Fc section!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 8, 2006)

Geeze k1nj3, you're serious now eh? I suppose I should turn legit as well. It would be funny but a little part of me would die


----------



## DOK (Jun 8, 2006)

Why are we all so serious?

ohyeah i forgot...

[/inserts witty "internet is serious buisness picture" ]


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 8, 2006)

the internet is serious buisness


----------



## Ram (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, k1nj3 is  good now.



			
				peK said:
			
		

> Naru got just owned. Extremly.


How come peK doesn't have a name?
omg h4x/


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Jilly said:
			
		

> Yeah, k1nj3 is god now.



fixed.


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Geeze k1nj3, you're serious now eh? I suppose I should turn legit as well. It would be funny but a little part of me would die


 
Spammers going straight? I thought I'd never see the day


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 9, 2006)

You went straight, didnt you TJ-chan?

BTW did anyone else notice renzors name on the active user list? I want one of those


----------



## Archssor (Jun 9, 2006)

You just noticed it now? XD


----------



## C?k (Jun 9, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> You went straight, didnt you TJ-chan?
> 
> BTW did anyone else notice renzors name on the active user list? I want one of those


 
For a while, then it got really boring so I'm back to mild spamming lol

Yeh...its been there for ages xP


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 9, 2006)

^I've been gone for awhile so cut me some slack guys, it wasnt like that when I left


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 10, 2006)

...
I've got no where else to post, so I'm posting in here. 
Wassup!


----------



## Aman (Jun 10, 2006)

^You'll never be one of us!


----------



## De Monies (Jun 10, 2006)

> ^I've been gone for awhile so cut me some slack guys, it wasnt like that when I left


 well your ava is definately better xD


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 10, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^You'll never be one of us!



Word.                               


....


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 10, 2006)

congratsulations to Murasaki to being the GFX section mod again


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 10, 2006)

Who's the art section? If there isn't one, nominate Jef. Not only does he draw for people, he helps them and stuff.


----------



## C?k (Jun 10, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> ^I've been gone for awhile so cut me some slack guys, it wasnt like that when I left


 
Excuses 

Nice siggie though =P

Edit: Anyone know why some people have boxes as ranks? lol


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 10, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> congratsulations to Murasaki to being the GFX section mod again



Yeah!!

The queen is back! 

Congratz Mura !


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 10, 2006)

i heard shika is a girl, i refuse to believe it.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 10, 2006)

W00t, Mura <3333333333333 is teh Mod again! Congrats


----------



## C?k (Jun 10, 2006)

urgh, NF just went down for a while =/

Shika is... niether!  lol


----------



## Yondy (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah, it's back up now. And no mods are online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## C?k (Jun 10, 2006)

...Hold your breaths but...I belive we have NF to ourselves...oh wait Moridin is here :sweat lol


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 10, 2006)

El foro era hacia abajo para un rato, yo culpo las busquedas que estan hecho de Satanas + falla


----------



## Aman (Jun 11, 2006)

Congrats, Mura!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 11, 2006)

Where are teh boobies?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 11, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Where are teh boobies?



Seconded. **


----------



## Procyon (Jun 11, 2006)

^ I thought you were gone. =/


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

> Where are teh boobies?



Thirdededed..

Wait.. what?


----------



## Jonas (Jun 11, 2006)

peK: I love you.

Do you love me too?


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

Everyone loves peKkie-dono,


----------



## Jonas (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> Everyone loves peKkie-dono,


Uhm.. _yeah_..


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

You don't deserve peKkie-dono's love.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

Was that you on the other side of the Bed?


----------



## Aman (Jun 11, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> peK: I love you.
> 
> Do you love me too?


U wish.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> U wish.



Word =/

 .                .                            .                            .


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

I wonder if Scared Link will read this post, since I am on his Ignore List.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> Fuck you Scared Link! FUCK YOU! But you'll never fucking read this you ass!



That's out of line Kiiroi.


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> I wonder if Scared Link will read this post, since I am on his Ignore List.


 
Lets wait and see =O


----------



## vanh (Jun 11, 2006)

Ankotard is getting into trouble =[


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

I love you all


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

*feels the love*


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG! That was like so cool! I didn't even no he said that, and you guys qouted him and I read it!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

yeah, Like OMFG lieK YAY ;d


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

So putting someone on your ignore list means you cant even see a_n_y of their posts, I never really payed attention before  lol



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> yeah, Like OMFG lieK YAY ;d


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol, good old Shrooms.

He actually repped me.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

What did he say? What did he say? 

The mystery is annoyingly fun.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't remember doing so. Have to check the rep listings to see what the story is there.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

I meant Scared Link Repped me. 

FUCK YOU SCARED LINK


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

Psshhh!

I'm glad I added you to my ignore list


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

zOmfuckinG the mystery


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

I WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU SCAREDY <33333333


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

What did he call my mother?!


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

....I wonder _why_ your on his ignore list  

lol


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

He didn't approve of one of my Fanclubs.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

i sense homosexual love


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

No, It's not that! You're making me sound gay!

It's a long and personal reason, so I'm not saying it =/


----------



## C?k (Jun 11, 2006)

@Kiiroi Senkou..oh which FC...which FC?!

...And being emotional about an argument doesn't you homosexual?  

jk ;P


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

actually i'm sensing it inside my anus


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, it was the ANIT_ FUCKING SCREAED LINK FCC!!!!!!

EDIT -

ANUS.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 11, 2006)

come on guys keep it calm
Evan whats wrong?
no need to start a flame war


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

XDD, I'm just joking around. 

I'm on this guys ignore list, so he can't read my posts. Go back a page and rean near the bottom. XD


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 11, 2006)

What is he saying?!

Tell me, or I'll ask a mod to check =/


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

You can just press 'View Post'.


----------



## Jonas (Jun 11, 2006)

I guess peK doesn't love me after all :'(


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

I love you.


...........


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

i love you all


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

Tayuya hates you, and loves me.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

who are you?


----------



## Jonas (Jun 11, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> who are you?


 

I love you too


----------



## Yondy (Jun 11, 2006)

I am your ex-lover's lover!


----------



## Ram (Jun 11, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> What is he saying?!
> 
> Tell me, or I'll ask a mod to check =/


Just click *view post* at the top right of the picture.


PS: Kiiroi Senkou was just chatting shit anyway. Nothing useful.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 11, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> I am your ex-lover's lover!




lol, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2006)

This thread is full of warm feelings


----------



## vanh (Jun 12, 2006)

I only sense sarcasm <.<


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

I love you all  

...Wheres my love? o-o


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 12, 2006)

Spoils the fun


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I love you TJ and robo


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

wahaboumeh!


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> I love you TJ and robo


 
Yay  I feel the love *trying to rub it in DIk face* lol


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

and of course i totally love DOK


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

more than tjchan?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

don't make me choose


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeh kingy <3 who do you love more?


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

1st@337


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Dont listen to the DIK its evil =O 

Tell us kingy


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

but... i like you all T_T


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

K1nj3, im sorry my sexymonkey but this question can only be anserd DOK or TJ-Chan

please choose wisely.


----------



## Vegeta (Jun 12, 2006)

>.>

Fucking American weather...


----------



## Aman (Jun 12, 2006)

The weather's great here in Sweden (compared to swedish standards).


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

It hasnt rained for a week and half....for London thats just not right


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

LIEK OMG RONIN


don't make me choose dok


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2006)

> don't make me choose dok


Who would choose dok?


----------



## Aman (Jun 12, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> It hasnt rained for a week and half....for London thats just not right


              .


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Who would choose dok?


Youde be supriesd how many groupiesfans i have!

not here though  on some graffiti forums


----------



## jkingler (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, you can write, I'll give you that. I'm still waiting to see a piece, though.


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

You send me 100$ for tha cans and ill do it 


aint cheap for that graffheads man! unless you rack


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

DOk is love bye everyone, even the pope.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> DOk is loved by everyone, especially the pope.


Fixed for truthiness


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> i'm sexy




fixed.


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

^ We all know that RK


----------



## Aman (Jun 12, 2006)

Mm... RK...


----------



## C?k (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't try take him Aman...GET IN LINE


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Mm... RK...




i love you too


----------



## Jonas (Jun 12, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> It hasnt rained for a week and half....for London thats just not right




I hear that London = grey weather 24/7


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2006)

Nah thats only in Spring, Winter and Autumn. Atm theres a stupid drought in the U.K. and they're putting bans on stuff.


----------



## C?k (Jun 13, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> I hear that London = grey weather 24/7


 
Yeh lol that is usually the case but for the past week its been _clear_ _blue_ skies...oh but wait it _did_ rain last night then it stopped and now its sunny again. It's a pain in the ass trying to buy suitable clothes for the seasons


----------



## Aman (Jun 13, 2006)

^Sounds like a swedish april to me.


----------



## C?k (Jun 13, 2006)

Probably why raincoats are _always_ sold the stores over here


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 13, 2006)

tj is made of t and j.


----------



## Slips (Jun 13, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Nah thats only in Spring, Winter and Autumn. Atm theres a stupid drought in the U.K. and they're putting bans on stuff.




Indeed I'm up north and it drizzled for the first time in almost 2 weeks today, Simply put its to fucking hot at the moment I would move to Greece if I wanted this shite clamey weather


----------



## C?k (Jun 14, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> tj is made of t and j.


 
zomfuckinggod NEVER!


----------



## Yondy (Jun 14, 2006)

You swore.

I'm telling.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 15, 2006)

Swearing on NF, there's no way I'm putting up with that shit.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

You cussed too! 

Fuck.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 15, 2006)

As the acting authority figure, I take over this thread and use it as my own personal jizz rag.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

You're not forgiven.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 15, 2006)

You're not a mod. ^_^


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, damn it!

()


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Aman, i dislike that sig of yours, it's evil.


----------



## C?k (Jun 15, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> You're not a mod. ^_^


 
Saying that to normal members is form of pleasure for admins/smods/mods


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm 1/16 mod


/utachcrip moment.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> Aman, i dislike that sig of yours, it's evil.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 15, 2006)

give me back my privacy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome the newest addition to the Staff:

Donkey Show

Who will be modding the Konoha Mall


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

David got promodded??
Sorry, I meant, promoted. Ain't my fault that 95% of NF gets the terms wrong (demodded??)

But hell yeah!! DS is finally a mod 
One step closer to achieve his high status of "Bukkage"

Congrats to the newest Konoha Mall mod.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats, DS! Very well deserved! 

I guess the rank of Bukkage will be mine now.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I guess the rank of Bukkage will be mine now.


Well, you might have the rank, but to all of us, DS will always be _our_ Bukkage.


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2006)

The rank is still mine.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 15, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 15, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> Saying that to normal members is form of pleasure for admins/smods/mods


Only works on people like Aman


----------



## Aman (Jun 16, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Only works on people like Aman


                .


----------



## Jonas (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow nice. !!!!!!!


----------



## Aman (Jun 16, 2006)

What is?


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 16, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> What is?



nice      spam


----------



## Aman (Jun 16, 2006)

Why thank you! 

Too bad posts don't count.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 16, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Oh, damn.


----------



## Nico (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats Donkey Show on your moderation.


----------



## C?k (Jun 16, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Only works on people like Aman


 
Easily spurred on eh? >D

Congrats to ..Donkey Show (:


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG THIS THE LEADERS THREAD


CONSPIRATION


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2006)

Since I'm not wearing my glasses, I misread that part as "CONSTIPATION".


----------



## C?k (Jun 16, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Since I'm not wearing my glasses, I misread that part as "CONSTIPATION".


 

. . .


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats to donkey show, I can already see that you're doing a good job


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 16, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Congrats to donkey show, I can already see that you're doing a good job


And I can see you have a cool Zero avy.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 16, 2006)

We need a One Piece mod! =O


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 16, 2006)

we need a landfill mod, someone like me ;D


----------



## Yondy (Jun 16, 2006)

You'd be a horrific Land Fill mod.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 16, 2006)

But in the best possible way


----------



## Yondy (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope, he'd suck. <3


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> We need a One Piece mod! =O



_*appears*_

Indeed?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> We need a One Piece mod! =O




We have a One Piece section?


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 16, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> We have a One Piece section?



Indeed we do!


----------



## Yondy (Jun 16, 2006)

Z0mG, I nevah knew. =o


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 16, 2006)

zomg who are you 


EDIT: now i remember, you are yondi!


----------



## Yondy (Jun 16, 2006)

Z0mg I am your naked lover.


----------



## Aman (Jun 17, 2006)

Someone said Yondi? 

*peeks*


----------



## C?k (Jun 17, 2006)

..Aman the question you should be asking is:

someone said naked?


----------



## Aman (Jun 17, 2006)

.


----------



## C?k (Jun 17, 2006)

You know what I'm talking bout Aman 



> we need a landfill mod, someone like me ;D


 
Seconded O:


----------



## Aman (Jun 17, 2006)

O'rly?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Aman (Jun 17, 2006)

Ya'rly!


----------



## Slips (Jun 17, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> We need a One Piece mod! =O




We have shrooms whos doing  agreat job


----------



## Yondy (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm being sexually abused. =[

And yes, I'm Yondie. =O


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2006)

3 gaming section mods? wow never had that many before. well gratz to them all.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 17, 2006)

No not really. The other two are the mods of that section. Donkey Show is the of Gaming only. The other two are mods of the section, they can't look at gaming all the time. Which needed a mod. =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 17, 2006)

so true but i hardly see donkey in that section. Well hopefully he does a good job its been fine so far since 3 ppl have not been posting there.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 17, 2006)

I wanted you to be the gaming mod =/

Bah! It's all god.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 18, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> No not really. The other two are the mods of that section. Donkey Show is the of Gaming only. The other two are mods of the section, they can't look at gaming all the time. Which needed a mod. =/


which is why the originally modded me for that section, and which is why I'm practically DS's assistant in that area.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 18, 2006)

those red names that smods have are neat


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 18, 2006)

Fuck, I love the word "neat".


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah, it's almost as good as ""

which technically isn't a word, but wtf


----------



## Aman (Jun 18, 2006)

Someone said ''neat''?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Aman, my favorite member!

i still dislike your sig ;D


----------



## Aman (Jun 18, 2006)

k1nj3, my favorite whore! 

What did it ever do to you? 

()


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

My favourite bitches


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> k1nj3, my favorite whore!
> 
> What did it ever do to you?
> 
> ()




you sig shows me private information, but no one else can see it, it's tricky and evi


----------



## Aman (Jun 18, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> My favourite bitches


Pimp! 


They were so wild today.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 18, 2006)

No they weren't!


----------



## Aman (Jun 18, 2006)

Only you weren't, cuz your e-penis is too small.


----------



## C?k (Jun 18, 2006)

> I'm being sexually abused. =[


 
I miss all the fun around here


----------



## Yondy (Jun 18, 2006)

You can help them abuse me


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 18, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Only you weren't



Who said I wasn't?


----------



## Negative Reputation (Jun 18, 2006)

Robotkiller is the best forum leader. I'd just like to say that.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 18, 2006)

^ Whose dupe are you?


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 18, 2006)

IP search ftw


----------



## Ram (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like Spamasuki briefly overtook this place.


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> You can help them abuse me


Me too? 


			
				Spike said:
			
		

> IP search ftw


They don't even think of using proxies.


----------



## C?k (Jun 19, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> You can help them abuse me


 
Thats all I wanted to hear 

Jealous Aman? lol


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

Shut up or I'll make _you_ jealous!


----------



## C?k (Jun 19, 2006)

O rly?


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya'rly.


----------



## C?k (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh okay, I just wanted to make sure 

*kicks*


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## C?k (Jun 19, 2006)

OW


----------



## Yondy (Jun 19, 2006)

Why aren't you 2 abusing me


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

^You'll regret that you said that...


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 19, 2006)

*3




::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

Did you say something?


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 19, 2006)

3= 

 . 

. 

. 

.


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats on reaching 1.5 K.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 19, 2006)

^Late Congrats on reaching 5 K, and early congrats on reaching 5.5 K. 

<.<


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 19, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> ^ Whose dupe are you?


It twas not mine, the guy just likes me I guess


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

My mouse isn't working!  I need to use my keyboard for everything... YES, everything.


----------



## Ram (Jun 20, 2006)

Try and set your arrow keys as the mouse tracker. It can be done, thing is, I don't really know how.


----------



## Aman (Jun 20, 2006)

Meh, it's not that hard to use the keyboard.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2006)

in the unix/ linux enviroment for networking you do not even use a mouse! ( well most of the time)


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2006)

hef is back

This is the greatest day in the history of existance.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

Heffie! 


			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> in the unix/ linux enviroment for networking you do not even use a mouse! ( well most of the time)


Well, I use Windows.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 21, 2006)

i wonder if hef remembers me


----------



## Procyon (Jun 21, 2006)

k1nj3 is new forum leader. The end.


----------



## Aman (Jun 21, 2006)

She won't remember me, I just liked to stalk (and I still do).


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 21, 2006)

Hef's a dude you fuck

And I second the k1nj3 for admin motion


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd make sure to ban all emos, and make tayuya fuck with their minds!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 21, 2006)

If there's a rank above god then k1nj3 deserves it.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 21, 2006)

My avy should automatically make me a mod.

He's wearing a fucking wedding dress.

Holy fuck, you have no idea how much I'm demeaning this is.


----------



## C?k (Jun 22, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> Why aren't you 2 abusing me


 
...You only had to ask


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Hef's a dude you fuck


Well, I can say he's finnish!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kiiroi Senkou said:
			
		

> My avy should automatically make me a mod.
> 
> He's wearing a fucking wedding dress.
> 
> Holy fuck, you have no idea how much I'm demeaning this is.




it's hard to notice the dress xD


----------



## C?k (Jun 22, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> k1nj3 is new forum leader. The end.


 
Best story I ever heard


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

Worst one I heard!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 22, 2006)

I quit, and am succeeded by k1nj3. I will make the Prophecy of the Forum Leaders now, and shall go down in the annals as Amaethon, second forum leader, succeeding Sunshine and Gasoline.


----------



## Aman (Jun 22, 2006)

You are already old rotten material, I'm the new ruler.


----------



## DOK (Jun 22, 2006)

Reznor is Reznor, and we only have 2 admins now?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 22, 2006)

Aman, let's be serious.


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

Impossible.


----------



## kagra 101 (Jun 23, 2006)

what the hell is go on here


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

Read the first page.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 23, 2006)

That wouldn't really explain what's going on here you know.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 23, 2006)

How's it been, Sean?


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

But it would explain the purpose of this thread. 

Btw, would you mind creating stickied Discussion/Prediction threads in the One Piece section every week?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 23, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> How's it been, Sean?



Not bad. You? I'm off to meet someone I'll be living with for the next three years tomorrow. And unisex house renting is fun.

Aman: The discussion rarely ever has anything to do with the thread's original purpose. We're looking at doing some stuff with the One Piece Forum.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 23, 2006)

are you going to college shrooms?


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 23, 2006)

Congrats to Pat for regaining his original position


----------



## Aman (Jun 23, 2006)

Justice's back!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 23, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> are you going to college shrooms?



Yeah, University in Bournemouth (England).


----------



## Ram (Jun 23, 2006)

You're English? cool.
One less American.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 23, 2006)

Rammer said:
			
		

> You're English? cool.
> One less American.



Eh? It's not like I had to kill an American to get my citizenship.

Wait, I don't have to do I?


----------



## Ram (Jun 23, 2006)

I assume that everyone on the net is American until stated otherwise.  
Where in England are you from/.?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 23, 2006)

Rammer said:
			
		

> You're English? cool.
> One less American.


geez, americans get no love around here.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 23, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Yeah, University in Bournemouth (England).




Welcome to hell


----------



## Procyon (Jun 23, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Not bad. You? I'm off to meet someone I'll be living with for the next three years tomorrow. And unisex house renting is fun.



Ugh, good luck. Hopefully she/he isn't too annoying. D:

I'm fantastic, one thing aside, which I'm sure people are bored of hearing me say. (Missing friend who graduated highschool.) Vacation rocks.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

So when does the pizza party start?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 23, 2006)

When peK comes out of the closet.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 23, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> When peK comes out of the closet.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 23, 2006)

i'm actually pek's sister.


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 24, 2006)

Rammer said:
			
		

> I assume that everyone on the net is American until stated otherwise.



Why do you think that? So do you think I'm from America?


----------



## Aman (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2006)

ummm that is nice pizza there


----------



## Procyon (Jun 24, 2006)

Pizza is gross. =/


----------



## Taxman (Jun 24, 2006)

no it isn't...D:


----------



## Aman (Jun 24, 2006)

Err... Wtf?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 24, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Pizza is gross. =/



Pizza tastes good. But obviously only if it's good pizza.


----------



## Aman (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe he was talking about Pizza in general.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe I was talking about my own opinion.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 24, 2006)

I believe in a thing called love.


----------



## mow (Jun 24, 2006)

Pizza is the food of the Gods. So Shrooms wins.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 24, 2006)

it's true, i eat pizza


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm going on a World Tour so I can fight the opinions of the various Food World Champions, now I'm a ranked food master.


----------



## Jef88 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## C?k (Jun 26, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> I believe in a thing called love.


 
Just listen to the rhythm of your heart


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'm going on a World Tour so I can fight the opinions of the various Food World Champions, now I'm a ranked food master.



I believe I believe in a thing called "Seansday pwns". =D


----------



## Aman (Jun 26, 2006)

Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> Just listen to the rhythm of your heart


I believe in a thing called love
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking till the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Aah!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

My friends, please, check the threads in my signature, as always, and also look at the sig I made in the art department.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Take nude pics plz.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Only Tayuya's seen my newd body. =/


----------



## Aman (Jun 28, 2006)

.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 28, 2006)

take nudes plz.


----------



## Aman (Jun 28, 2006)

You first.


----------



## C?k (Jun 28, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> take nudes plz.


 
send them to me too


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 29, 2006)

u luv it!1


----------



## C?k (Jun 29, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> I believe in a thing called love
> Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
> There's a chance we could make it now
> We'll be rocking till the sun goes down
> ...


 
I want that dress he wears O_O


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 29, 2006)

Less talking and more nudes plz.


----------



## Aman (Jun 30, 2006)

^Seconded.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 30, 2006)

^ thirded.


----------



## C?k (Jun 30, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> Less talking and more nudes plz.


 
Okay, you first


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 30, 2006)

no one wants to see naked k1nj3!


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a fetish for naked apes


----------



## Aman (Jul 1, 2006)

TJ you smexy thing!


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

Aww shucks 

WHERE ARE THE NAKED KINGAY PICS?!


----------



## Aman (Jul 1, 2006)

If it's okay, can you show some nudes of yourself?


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

Ladies first....

>_>

<_<


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 1, 2006)

Has this thread become a giant chat room....Aman?


----------



## Aman (Jul 1, 2006)

We're discussing important matters here! Now leave!





			
				Tj-Sama said:
			
		

> Ladies first....
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<


Okay, then why aren't you starting? Oh, you wanna do it on msn...


----------



## C?k (Jul 1, 2006)

What kinda girl do you take me for?!


----------



## Aman (Jul 1, 2006)

The kind that likes me? 

Let's just talk on msn.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jul 2, 2006)

let's just strip


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 2, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> The kind that likes me?
> 
> Let's just talk on msn.


SHES MY NF GF! GO GET YOUR OWN YOU SLUT!


> If it's okay, can you show some nudes of yourself?


 Aman...you got to the count of 3 to gtfo or by zero you are a dead man


----------



## k1nj3 (Jul 3, 2006)

I have tj nudes and i'm going to jail =D


----------



## Hef (Jul 9, 2006)

POSTING IN A LOCKED THREAD


----------



## Shunsui (Jul 9, 2006)

LOCKING IN A POSTED THREAD


----------



## Crowe (Jul 9, 2006)

POSTED THREAD IN A LOCKED THREAD


----------



## Splintered (Jul 10, 2006)

TRENDWHORING


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> POSTED THREAD IN A LOCKED THREAD



You forgot to add this


----------



## Crowe (Jul 20, 2006)

*Hot Boring Fetish Action aka Kori*  is made Plaza mod because it have boobies.

Say congratulations and lick some ass, then gtfo.


----------



## Aman (Jul 20, 2006)

Finally this is open. 

Congrats, Kori. ^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2006)

Kori-kun is an excellent choice for the job


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 20, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> *Hot Boring Fetish Action aka Kori*  is made Plaza mod because it have boobies.
> 
> Say congratulations and lick some ass, then gtfo.


I'd say congrats, but apparently _someone_ around here lacks class.

Ah, I kid, what the hell, congrats, Kori-kun. ^^

*gets TFO*


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats Kori 
i'm sure you'll do a good job
Now close this thread


----------



## Ram (Jul 20, 2006)

Congrats biatch.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 20, 2006)

HBFA became a mod? Holy crapsteak! Miss a little miss alot.  Oh well congrats.


----------



## C?k (Jul 21, 2006)

Congratz Kori


----------



## Leraine (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats Kori Was about time.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 21, 2006)

My last post in this thread. Ever. It's just not what it used to be. Joko is what made this thread for me, and he doesn't post here anymore, so it's boring. See ya 'round the forums, guys. Time to move on and spam something else.  

And, congrats, Kori.


----------



## Nico (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats Kori. You will do well.


----------



## chubby (Jul 22, 2006)

uuuhhhh...if you dont like NF then why are you still posting here?

and congrats kori!!


----------



## Cytrin (Jul 22, 2006)

Hot Boring Fetish Action Congrats


----------



## jkingler (Jul 23, 2006)

Kori? Mod? I must admit, I really didn't see that one coming. XD


----------



## Scared Link (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats Hot Boring Fetish Action.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jul 23, 2006)

and the mod team updgrades@!


----------



## Twizted (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats HBFA


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 24, 2006)

*REVOLUTION! REVOLUTION!*

Good evening comrades. I have come to inform you that I have injected the forum with a virus...or rather a cure. This cure will save you from the grip of corporate greed. It will help you escape the the incompetent rule of the bourgeosie. It will alow you the proletariat to take control of your future! To cast off the bloodstained shackles of capitalism! You will break free of those horrid individuals who would seek to use you for financial gain! Greedy politicians who speak nothing but lies in the faces of innocents. Backstabbing snakes who would have their own mothers dragged through the mud tied to the back of carriage before losing even a single dollar! Priests who say they speak the word of God but actually speak the word of propaganda!  Come comrades embrace your destiny! You were not ment for this dreadfully corrupt system! 

 Come with me! I will show you paradise! A system in which the people give to each other equally! Where social status does not exist!  I will show that you poor man can walk the same neighborhood as royalty! That you the downtrodden the forgotten ones can become equal to a nobleman! 

Join my cause! Fight with me for true freedom! All shall be equal under the sun! No Mod! No Admin will stop us! WE WILL BE FREE! Come to me ye forgotten masses! Ye ignored posters! Fight with me under the red flag! Fight with pride! FIGHT WITH COMMUNISM! With this post I declare this forum free!

Go in peace my comrades. It will be a long fight. But the prize will truly be worth it.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 24, 2006)

ok...odd. I'll just pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats Kori-kun!!!!


----------



## De Monies (Jul 24, 2006)

> ok...odd. I'll just pretend I didn't read that.


I didnt read that D: I'm waaaaay tired T_T


----------



## niko (Jul 24, 2006)

Kori deserves modship, I guess.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 24, 2006)

^
Kori already got promoted


----------



## niko (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm aware of that. She's one fiesty biotch.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol. Tru. Someone I want to see get promoted is Reznor.


----------



## niko (Jul 24, 2006)

Reznor? Haha, he's a funny chap.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 24, 2006)

^
Yeh i think he deserves it a lot. He contributes much ^^


----------



## niko (Jul 24, 2006)

I prefer Sunny though, he was said to be my mentor for keeping my anger and angsty intact. Though, Rez is cool.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 24, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> Lol. Tru. Someone I want to see get promoted is Reznor.



Promoted to Tazmo?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 24, 2006)

Promoted to Koopa.


----------



## less (Jul 24, 2006)

Goddamnit! Why am I not listed in the first post? The proles in my forum are starting to question my authority because of this!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 24, 2006)

^ He speaks truth. We are, in fact, doing just as he suggests. Someone _operate_. Err, edit.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 24, 2006)

It just stopped getting updated, but I'd like to recreate something magical. Unfortunately I can't remember all the events and when they happened. I'm sure it'll all work out.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd hassle you about it, maybe say a harsh word, but I'm busy doing some impromptu ippo pimping assistance, via mu uploads. 

Just whoring out that connection. We're, like, friends, or something. With similarities.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 24, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Good evening comrades. I have come to inform you that I have injected the forum with a virus...or rather a cure. This cure will save you from the grip of corporate greed. It will help you escape the the incompetent rule of the bourgeosie. It will alow you the proletariat to take control of your future! To cast off the bloodstained shackles of capitalism! You will break free of those horrid individuals who would seek to use you for financial gain! Greedy politicians who speak nothing but lies in the faces of innocents. Backstabbing snakes who would have their own mothers dragged through the mud tied to the back of carriage before losing even a single dollar! Priests who say they speak the word of God but actually speak the word of propaganda!  Come comrades embrace your destiny! You were not ment for this dreadfully corrupt system!
> 
> Come with me! I will show you paradise! A system in which the people give to each other equally! Where social status does not exist!  I will show that you poor man can walk the same neighborhood as royalty! That you the downtrodden the forgotten ones can become equal to a nobleman!
> 
> ...



Yu for official forum leader 
I haven't read something as funny as this in a.....well actually since the last post you made


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 24, 2006)

But isn't the forum already pretty communistic? Not ideally communist, more like chinese communism, but there are a lot of similarities, no?


----------



## Hef (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn you! Where were the loyal subordinates of Akatsuki when I had to update my own repromotion on the first page a minute ago?


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 24, 2006)

Miss All Sunday said:
			
		

> Damn you! Where were the loyal subordinates of Akatsuki when I had to update my own repromotion on the first page a minute ago?


OMG Hef did something 


loyal enough?


----------



## Messor (Jul 24, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> But isn't the forum already pretty communistic? Not ideally communist, more like chinese communism, but there are a lot of similarities, no?



Most communist places tend to fall under a totalitarian dictorship, it doesn't seem too much like that so far, but I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 24, 2006)

Miss All Sunday said:
			
		

> Damn you! Where were the loyal subordinates of Akatsuki when I had to update my own repromotion on the first page a minute ago?


At least no one is blaming anyone, heffie. ^^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 25, 2006)

> Good evening comrades. I have come to inform you that I have injected the forum with a virus...or rather a cure. This cure will save you from the grip of corporate greed. It will help you escape the the incompetent rule of the bourgeosie. It will alow you the proletariat to take control of your future! To cast off the bloodstained shackles of capitalism! You will break free of those horrid individuals who would seek to use you for financial gain! Greedy politicians who speak nothing but lies in the faces of innocents. Backstabbing snakes who would have their own mothers dragged through the mud tied to the back of carriage before losing even a single dollar! Priests who say they speak the word of God but actually speak the word of propaganda! Come comrades embrace your destiny! You were not ment for this dreadfully corrupt system!
> 
> Come with me! I will show you paradise! A system in which the people give to each other equally! Where social status does not exist! I will show that you poor man can walk the same neighborhood as royalty! That you the downtrodden the forgotten ones can become equal to a nobleman!
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like you are declaring war on Tazmo


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 25, 2006)

Nara...
Most people find him as an idiot...
Others a desprate member...
Simaillar to Kumar from "Harry and Kumar go to Whitecastle"...
But what could an Irish Skater Do?
He will stop all the Spammed threads,Trashed post's,and Dead Sections...
Libarate the Forums...
Restore NF back to It's glory...
Stop Spammers, Noob's , and Dickweeds...
For all of the members of NF...
"Support the little guy".
*"Lizard For Mod".*

Peace.


----------



## C?k (Jul 25, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Nara...
> Most people find him as an idiot...
> Others a desprate member...
> Simaillar to Kumar from "Harry and Kumar go to Whitecastle"...
> ...


 
man of little words yet I'm moved. I here by change my Vote from Nara to Lizard-Kun.


----------



## Aman (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmm, should I support Lizard... *sees TJ's post*

Lizard-kun for mod!


----------



## Yosha (Jul 25, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Good evening comrades. I have come to inform you that I have injected the forum with a virus...or rather a cure. This cure will save you from the grip of corporate greed. It will help you escape the the incompetent rule of the bourgeosie. It will alow you the proletariat to take control of your future! To cast off the bloodstained shackles of capitalism! You will break free of those horrid individuals who would seek to use you for financial gain! Greedy politicians who speak nothing but lies in the faces of innocents. Backstabbing snakes who would have their own mothers dragged through the mud tied to the back of carriage before losing even a single dollar! Priests who say they speak the word of God but actually speak the word of propaganda!  Come comrades embrace your destiny! You were not ment for this dreadfully corrupt system!
> 
> Come with me! I will show you paradise! A system in which the people give to each other equally! Where social status does not exist!  I will show that you poor man can walk the same neighborhood as royalty! That you the downtrodden the forgotten ones can become equal to a nobleman!
> 
> ...



Viva La Lord Yu! We shall cure the evil!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 26, 2006)

I re-Smodded myself. lol.



			
				Anakin Skywalker said:
			
		

> I prefer Sunny though, he was said to be my mentor for keeping my anger and angsty intact. Though, Rez is cool.


You're back on NF, Yassy? Excellent.


----------



## niko (Jul 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I re-Smodded myself. lol.
> 
> 
> You're back on NF, Yassy? Excellent.



Yes, master. I pledge to your teachings.


----------



## Aman (Jul 26, 2006)

Good job on getting another apprentice, Darth Sunshine.


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 26, 2006)

Please don't yell at me if I'm not allowed to be in here, and/or this is a noobish question, but how does one person have the ability to become a Moderator, Admin, etc? Just wondering.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 26, 2006)

It's kinda like being in love. No one can tell you when you're a moderator, you just are.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 26, 2006)

Someone told me and then it wasn't magical anymore. Being told you're a mod is like getting married; it's fun for a few weeks and then the sex dries up and becomes static. The challange is to spice it up; I personally spice it up by dressing out and surprising my partner Shroom when he's in the shower. I do think we've managed to keep the magic alive.  T__T


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 26, 2006)

He surprises me by flushing the toilet while I'm in there, cackling at my pain.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 26, 2006)

It seems like you two are doing the best you can, and that's what counts. Sometimes you just have to grind it out in relationships. Did you try roleplaying? I hear that spices things up nicely. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 2, 2006)

On non-sex related topics, Vash and TenshiOni will shortly be becoming Admins.

This promotion comes as a move around in office which also means I'M FUCKING SACKED!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 2, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> On non-sex related topics, Vash and TenshiOni will shortly be becoming Admins.



Should we stock up on canned goods?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 2, 2006)

You could try but unless you have some sort of exceptional launching device I don't think you'll get the impact force to hold them off for very long. I'd recommend something more suited to the task, like grenades.

Anyway it's a big bonus to Forum economy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 2, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You could try but unless you have some sort of exceptional launching device I don't think you'll get the impact force to hold them off for very long. I'd recommend something more suited to the task, like grenades.



I once killed a whole Platoon with only my standard issue tinned yams.

Like all men with small dicks I believe it's how you use it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 2, 2006)

Still in a swordfight I'd rather have a longsword than a dagger you know? Of course such an analogy implies a battle of truely man-on-man proportions.

Let's just open this to people congratulating our two new Adminettes.


----------



## badaudio (Aug 2, 2006)

whos the dark staff?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 2, 2006)

Who is BandanaDan?


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 2, 2006)

What would Jesus Do?


----------



## Ram (Aug 2, 2006)

> This promotion comes as a move around in office which also means I'M FUCKING SACKED!


Sacked or promoted, or just joking?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 2, 2006)

TenshiOni was adminned. Then, 2 seconds later, so was Vash.

I blame a slow connection.


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm scared now.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 2, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> I'm scared now.


I know, I'm scared of Mike too. 

Ah, just kidding, congrats to Mike (TO) and Vash on their promotions to adminship. Even though Vash's promotion was way overdue.

I'd congratulate them earlier, but I had to wait till I saw their usernames bolded up to go with their italizations.

Now that we're back to 4 admins, the universe tends to unfold as it should [/Harold and Kumar]


----------



## Hef (Aug 2, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Now that we're back to 4 admins, the universe tends to unfold as it should [/Harold and Kumar]


NO GIRL ADMINS


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 2, 2006)

Miss All Sunday said:
			
		

> NO GIRL ADMINS


Ah, I forgot..... we got no female admins any longer! 

Kinda ironic that you're the _last_ person I expected to point that out, heffie-boy.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 2, 2006)

congrats Vash and Mikey....


----------



## Ilyana (Aug 3, 2006)

*Hello?*

hello? Could you tell me how to work this? And by the way I'm the person to talk to If you like FMA.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 3, 2006)

Ilyana said:
			
		

> hello? Could you tell me how to work this? And by the way I'm the person to talk to If you like FMA.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2006)

Gratz Vash and TO but to be honest i thought vash would have been admin a long time ago.

o ya TO you going to reveiw those AMV's? where waiting for your and Hokage Naruto yet to finish . take your time though but just wanted an update .


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 3, 2006)

I too thought Vash would be Admin'ed long ago, but I say it's about time. TenshiOni, it was only a matter of time. One of the most helpful Staff members around and definitely one of the nicest. Great to see those two moving their way up.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 3, 2006)

bout time the evil genius got admined, I expected Vash!? getting admined long ago...

congrats to both TO and Vash!? may you use your powers wisely


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

congratulations TO, you deserved it well ;-;


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, congrats you guys. It's well deserved, you do alot for the forums (:


----------



## Cytrin (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrat's Vash!? and TenshiOni

now you have all the power


----------



## Monna (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats, doogz.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 3, 2006)

Congratz Vash and TenshiOni for getting promoted to Gods Admins


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hef should be an admin


----------



## Ram (Aug 3, 2006)

Tsumi said:
			
		

> congrats to both TO and Vash!? may you use your powers wisely


I'm sure they will.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 3, 2006)

I already congrats TO but wanna congrats Vash too.

 CONGRATS VASH  for becoming admin'ed.


----------



## Nico (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats to both Vash and Mikey for being promoted. Best of luck on your new poistion.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats to both of you. Long time coming if you ask me. Good luck


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 4, 2006)

congrats !! you guys are already doing a good job revolutionizing the forum !


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 4, 2006)

Mike, you could see coming from a mile. Vash, ITS THE APOCALYPSEEEE! HELFIRE WILL BE RAINED DOWN ON THISE FORUM AHHHHH


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't worry, Sun. 
With a combined 3... count them, THREE, mods/smods/admins out of 27 watching over us right now, what's there to worry?


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't forget the stealthy ones.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 5, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Don't forget the stealthy ones.


There are stealthy mods too??

Oy... so much for trying to come up with a fixed percentage, kinda like Hans (judge_dre) did a few months ago.


----------



## k1nj3 (Aug 6, 2006)

k1nj3 was here.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Aug 7, 2006)

Congrats to both Vash and TenshiOni both really deserve it.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 7, 2006)

NN is no longer admin!? You did a commendable job whilst admin'd


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

so spikey man did leave us for Manga cult
what a shame


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2006)

Ha ha ha, the forum is collapsing!  What fun!


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

XDDDD
you leaving to Martyn?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 8, 2006)

Nah, I believe Martryn's anti-mod feelings are kicking in.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 8, 2006)

Applications closed. Tazmo has been chosen as the next NarutoForums admin. Thank you for the abundant participation, NF community!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 8, 2006)

It was a trap from the start.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2006)

Join me in congratulating Hokage Naruto who now has extended his authority over the One Piece section


----------



## Twizted (Aug 9, 2006)

Excellent. Congrats HN!


----------



## Nico (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats Marc.(again)

Good Luck with the exetended power. =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 9, 2006)

HN... fellow New Yorker, and his territory has expanded.
Congrats, man.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  I won't let you guys down.



			
				Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> HN... fellow New Yorker, and his territory has expanded.
> Congrats, man.



Thanks, I am representin' Suffolk County, Long Island, New York.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 9, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Thanks, I am representin' Suffolk County, Long Island, New York.


WOOT!!! 

L. I. REPRESENT!!


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats for more authoritah!


----------



## Ram (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations dude.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2006)

Guess im a little late but congrats man =) also try to get those AMVs done hehe.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow how many promotions happened since i was gone???


----------



## Twizted (Aug 13, 2006)

Just check the first page. If that's even up to date.


----------



## Ram (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done Shroomsday on your promotion.


----------



## Tsumi (Aug 14, 2006)

congrats on the promotion shrooms! ^__^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have to update the first page again, but due to the number of characters I'll have to trim off more dates from the past.


----------



## Cytrin (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations Shrooms! knew you were gonna be promoted


----------



## Aman (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations TO, Vash and Shroomsday!  All three very well deserved promotions, and TO finally gets some recognition! 

Hmm, it seems like I missed what happened to NN though.

EDIT: Congrats to HN aswell, will this be the OP mod we've been waiting for?


----------



## C?k (Aug 14, 2006)

Gratzs Shroomsday ^___________~


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 14, 2006)

congrats Shrooms 
it was about time


----------



## Nico (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats Shroomsday. Your moderation was well deserved. Great Luck iwth the promotion.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 14, 2006)

'gratz Shroom-san. An official title of "Defender of the Blender" should be confered upon you soon.


----------



## Ram (Aug 14, 2006)

Moderate in moderation.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 14, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:
			
		

> Moderate in moderation.



Ram, he ate all the threads in the Blender.

TWICE!

I think that ship may have already sailed.


----------



## Ram (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh well, I'm sure you'll do a good job


----------



## Slips (Aug 14, 2006)

A little late so sue me but congrats go out to Shrooms on the promotion


----------



## Ichigawa Shouzen (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does the akatsuki do? not the one in Naruot, the one on this board and where do I get permission to create a graphic group?


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 15, 2006)

akatsuki = Supermoderators
they can moderate all over the forums

what do you mean with a graphics group?


----------



## Ichigawa Shouzen (Aug 15, 2006)

k thanks, don't worry about the graphics group.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 15, 2006)

He means like can they create a GFX group that makes signatures. Little does he know there's already one =D


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats, Sean.... promotion well-deserved. 
You still however, didn't beat the mark by Chammy (quickest time of promotion from mod to S. mod)

Anyways, keep on doing an awesome job, brother.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 15, 2006)

lol cham should have become a smod the instand he got promoted 
mod of the game section allone was far to small for a guy that is all over the place like him

as for shrooms he had to mod so many places it was allmost the same if he was smod or not


----------



## skmt999 (Aug 15, 2006)

Let's see.... no internet for far too long - and it seems like the staff has rotated again.


Oh yeah. Boo. XD


----------



## Twizted (Aug 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll have to update the first page again, but due to the number of characters I'll have to trim off more dates from the past.



You could just hijack the 2nd post, as to not erase all the older ones. XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 15, 2006)

I was thinking about it, and eventually it'll probably be the way to go. Really though after about a year it seems fair enough to chop the news off. I could probably get more in if the profile links weren't there, but without them it looks too plain.


----------



## Yondy (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats Shrooms!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Aug 15, 2006)

This now means that if you cross Sean, you die... 

Like the good ol' McMahon saying: "Do NOT cross the boss"

Congrats once more, Sean.


----------



## Uryū Ishida (Aug 28, 2006)

Well anyways Congrats Shroom

*Hands some mushrooms*


----------



## bashingon (Aug 29, 2006)

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2006)

too bad posts don't count in here for that........you spammed for nothing


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah, remember the old days before this place turned into a dirty brothel conversation thread? When discussion was actually legit and on-topic? When things weren't so crazy?

Ah, those were the days.[/nostalgia]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 30, 2006)

uchia_madara said:
			
		

> SPAM SPAM SPAM



Knock it off, with your history of spamming and some very random flames you're on thin ice.


----------



## Cytrin (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats Mods on your power over Konoha Sanitation the second best section of the forum.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 30, 2006)

^ This is probably towards Kori.


----------



## Cytrin (Aug 31, 2006)

well kori has the best section yup and I shall give give her a special shout out now 

Kori rules 

but the congratulations was for everyone


----------



## TheGenius (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but how do you get upgraded to a mod, admin or akatsuki?


----------



## Kaki (Aug 31, 2006)

> how do you get upgraded to a mod, admin or akatsuki?


You are reffering to yourself? ok; Divdie by zero and you're set!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 31, 2006)

_also, this picture will give it away_


----------



## Kaki (Aug 31, 2006)

oh and shishou's banned again?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 31, 2006)

As I understand it he was given a day off for birthday.


----------



## gabha (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations MG87 for being a mod, Smod, Admin, god knows what else.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2006)

Heheheh, yeah 

I'm sure MG87 will lead the forum into a new golden age.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 13, 2006)

XD
never saw MG87 befor he commented on my drawing today 
is this a joke or something? 
since he had a thread about how he should be mod yet he is only member for 2 weeks at most.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

The dream is over:

This thread


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> The dream is over:
> 
> This thread


No 

He was our messiah.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 13, 2006)

XD
i was waiting till he was admin 
well it was a nice day having you as a supermod >_> (and not akatsuki )


----------



## Nico (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 wins for cutest staff avatar.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2006)

NF just wasn't ready for him.

To day is a sad day. We were tested and found wanting.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Ugh.
-Feels massive headache after A Knight's Tale quote-


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2006)

Tested and found wanting is older than AKT.

It's a good film though ^___^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

gratz MG  

allready 10k in posts! only 1 other person non mods / admins have this many posts! 

ya im a attention whore im sorry


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 13, 2006)

What the hell was that chaos about?! I missed that much >_>


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

> Tested and found wanting is older than AKT.


Oh.  I didn't know that.  Now that I think about it though...it does seem a little too clever for AKT.





> It's a good film though ^___^


I thought so too, until I got here.  It's all they play at the USO.  I am tired of it.


> What the hell was that chaos about?!


A spammer got what he deserved.


----------



## Aman (Sep 13, 2006)

Poor MG87.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> gratz MG
> 
> allready 10k in posts! only 1 other person non mods / admins have this many posts!
> 
> ya im a attention whore im sorry



Sayoko and Kyuubi Naruto are over 10k and neither have been staff  


I wanted to send my well-wishes to MG87 but apparently I'm too late. He was probably the coolest staff member ever


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

i thought sayoka was a staff member well if not then it was 2 i had 2 instead of 1 there but i thought sayo was on the staff at some point in time. *shurgs*


but going to pass KN and cham cham within this week  thats my goal!


----------



## Aman (Sep 13, 2006)

KY's right, Sayoko never joined the staff.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2006)

np np i went from 9k to 10k in a week! i can do it again 

though kira is to busy to debate anymore


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 13, 2006)

Isn't it ironic that someone bitching to be admined IS admined, yet NOT shocking that the usual trend continues?
By trend, I mean that "be a newbie with less than 1,000 posts" trend.

I'll be moping scraps now, tally ho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Isn't it ironic that someone bitching to be admined IS admined, yet NOT shocking that the usual trend continues?
> By trend, I mean that "be a newbie with less than 1,000 posts" trend.
> 
> I'll be moping scraps now, tally ho.




It's hard to tell where the sarcasm begins =/ 

Are you talking about MG87? O_o


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

someone missed out on something special....>__>


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 14, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Isn't it ironic that someone bitching to be admined IS admined, yet NOT shocking that the usual trend continues?
> By trend, I mean that "be a newbie with less than 1,000 posts" trend.
> 
> I'll be moping scraps now, tally ho.



I'm taking it you missed the thread in Konoha Plaza where a complete mockery of the member was made...?


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 14, 2006)

feel sorry for the kid 
he didnt know his own password and he didnt know where the mod cp was 
poor kid


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 14, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I'm taking it you missed the thread in Konoha Plaza where a complete mockery of the member was made...?


Yes, I did.
Can't you feel the sarcasm and the joking, Conner?? I can't believe you fell for it... not everyone, YOU, Conner.


----------



## Aman (Sep 14, 2006)

Jef88 said:
			
		

> feel sorry for the kid
> he didnt know his own password and he didnt know where the mod cp was
> poor kid


Umm, they just created a usergroup called ''Super Moderator'', and choose to put it on the Forum Leaders Page. I doubt he ever had mod powers.


----------



## niko (Sep 14, 2006)

Kiss me granny, love to get me some of those grand beavers.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 14, 2006)

Did anyone see that thread in the Plaza and about MG87.. <_< >_> I was there


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 14, 2006)

I in no way had a part in that "Thread". >.>


----------



## gabha (Sep 14, 2006)

So are the gonna add MG87 to the first page?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2006)

fuck.....I can't find my glasses/pen
and I have to study ero.....its getting late.


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Umm, they just created a usergroup called ''Super Moderator'', and choose to put it on the Forum Leaders Page. I doubt he ever had mod powers.


shroomsday is a super moderator as well
and not an akatsuki


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 15, 2006)

Hay Jef


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2006)

sure about that Jef?

his rank = akatsuki

his user title = Super Moderator....

and he appears in the akatsuki part of the View Forum Leaders page....you should give it a look-see

he's in akatsuki...xD


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Bill

yeah now you say so Ryan=D
thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 15, 2006)

I got confused before, there was that dood who's user rank was god, and I thought that was a rank and he has 1.5k posts and I tried getting 1.5k posts only to find out it was a personal user rank


----------



## Aman (Sep 15, 2006)

Lol Jef, you actually think they'd give him mod powers?


----------



## Jef88 (Sep 15, 2006)

i seen alot befor 
but thinking never XD


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Lol Jef, you actually think they'd give him mod powers?



Maybe, we actually did.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 15, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> I got confused before, there was that dood who's user rank was god, and I thought that was a rank and he has 1.5k posts and I tried getting 1.5k posts only to find out it was a personal user rank



That was probably me...


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 16, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> That was probably me...




>___>

<___<


----------



## Aman (Sep 16, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Maybe, we actually did.


Then why he didn't ''know his password''?  

I just assumed that he got the modcp link and tried to log in with his account.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 16, 2006)

This is better.


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 16, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> This is better.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 16, 2006)

Google FTW.


----------



## Nico (Sep 27, 2006)

I like the new usergroup Rainbow Kori.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 28, 2006)

Omg! It's true!  

lolRez <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 28, 2006)

OMFG!! Rainbow Kori!!!  

<3333333


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 28, 2006)

Icefag Harlot said:
			
		

> Omg! It's true!
> 
> lolRez <3



Pfft, you lack rainbow to an extent appreciable to that of minor negligence. u_u


----------



## Nico (Sep 28, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> Pfft, you lack rainbow to an extent appreciable to that of minor negligence. u_u


You = Rainbow

Kori = Kori


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 30, 2006)

Put your hands together for NF's newest NA mod, _Grrblt_. Dance, bitches!


----------



## Nico (Sep 30, 2006)

Seriously, congrats Grrblt and good luck on your new position.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> Put your hands together for NF's newest NA mod, _Grrblt_. Dance, bitches!


ANOTHER UNKNOWN???

Whoa.... who knew?


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 30, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> ANOTHER UNKNOWN???
> 
> Whoa.... who knew?



I detect some jealousy...

congrats Grrblt on modship!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2006)

Of course... NOT!!

I know Grrblt indirectly, and I say much congrats... cause that's the closest we have from our dear Dyro!! ;____;


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2006)

Grrbit is overrated.  Course, current trend being what it is, I could probably figure out which person will be made staff next.  Plus side is that now that he's on staff he'll disappear from the forums and never post again.  Going by current trend, that is.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Grrbit is overrated.  Course, current trend being what it is, I could probably figure out which person will be made staff next.  Plus side is that now that he's on staff he'll disappear from the forums and never post again.  Going by current trend, that is.


You mean the usual trend, Oliver?

Unknown to us all get the modship, is that one you mean? =3


----------



## martryn (Sep 30, 2006)

> You mean the usual trend, Oliver?
> 
> Unknown to us all get the modship, is that one you mean? =3



I know of Grrbit (or whoever).  He's around.  The last several mods they've... well, modded, have all come from the same stock.  Modhood has degraded to what it was last December or so.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 30, 2006)

I guess you may have a point, Oliver.

But then again, I wouldn't want to discuss that with you, since I feel like I'm the France/Alex Rodriguez of NF..... I say a joke and get blasted.

So let's leave it like that, K?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> ANOTHER UNKNOWN???
> 
> Whoa.... who knew?




He's known if you hang around in the Konoha TV-12 anime section, NF Cafe or parts of NA


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 1, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Modhood has degraded to what it was last December or so.


Fuck you, marty! I was modded last december which makes last december the best month in the history of the staff.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 1, 2006)

There is a Mod recommendation thread in HR where people are recommended and the whole team discuss whether this person is worthy / can handle the position.

We only mod people when we all agree or when there is a great majority.

Mod teams judgment >>>>> random veteran guy with huge ego's judgment.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats TBH for becoming mod of...of...well I have no fucking clue what place you're modding, but I saw your name was green. 

/goes off to check


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 1, 2006)

Holy hell, Ryan's modded??

Shit.... all right!! Congratu -freaking- lations, brother!! Finally your FMA skillz pay off. 


			
				peK said:
			
		

> There is a Mod recommendation thread in HR where people are recommended and the whole team discuss whether this person is worthy / can handle the position.
> 
> We only mod people when we all agree or when there is a great majority.
> 
> Mod teams judgment >>>>> random veteran guy with huge ego's judgment.


No wonder this broken system is as similar as the US Gov't or College (American) Football.


----------



## Nico (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats Ryan. =

Best of luck in Channl 12.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 1, 2006)

He'll pwn the n00bs with his uber-FMA skillz and be a great mod down Konoha TV.



Go get'em, you Wolverine.


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 1, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:
			
		

> Holy hell, Ryan's modded??
> 
> Shit.... all right!! Congratu -freaking- lations, brother!! Finally your FMA skillz pay off.
> 
> No wonder this broken system is as similar as the US Gov't or College (American) Football.


Let's see, how could you have worded the last part of that post in a way that -doesn't- make you sound like a whiny cunt?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations to _narutosimpson_ on modding  MY COCK IS MUCH BIGGER THAN YOURS forum! clueonwhathappened


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 1, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Congratulations to _narutosimpson_ on modding  MY COCK IS MUCH BIGGER THAN YOURS forum! clueonwhathappened


OMFG!!!!

That made my day, HN...   

Thanks, man.

You gonna watch the game on Tuesday night? O:

Then again, what's Narutosimpson's claim to fame? =D


----------



## Nico (Oct 1, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Congratulations to _narutosimpson_ on modding  MY COCK IS MUCH BIGGER THAN YOURS forum! clueonwhathappened


Nightmare deserved that poistion more.


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats, Grrblt and TBH, well deserved! 


			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Congratulations to _narutosimpson_ on modding  MY COCK IS MUCH BIGGER THAN YOURS forum! clueonwhathappened


How could I forget him?


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2006)

> Mod teams judgment >>>>> random veteran guy with huge ego's judgment.



Heh, as if. 

Good to know pek still hates me.  At least some things never change.  

Congrats to TBH.  I know he is more than capable of modhood, though I regret the loss of his presence in the forums, as that is what generally happens after someone is modded.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 2, 2006)

martryn said:
			
		

> Heh, as if.
> 
> Good to know pek still hates me.  At least some things never change.


Still hates you? What? Seriously? We've never been _buddies_ but I don't hate you. I remember joking around in the anti-mod/admin fc and agreeing with most of your arguments/posts in NA but that's about all the talk we've done with each other. 

If you are under the impression that I hate you and have done it for some time, then you're wrong, but I can't say that I like you either.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 2, 2006)

lol I remember when I hated peK and he hated me. That was before I found out he was a hotgirl-chan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 2, 2006)

Well done Grrblt, I knew it'd be you man ^___^


----------



## chauronity (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats for the promotion, Grrblt ^^


----------



## Woofie (Oct 2, 2006)

Woah, Grrblt was modded? Excellent.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

Jaime Lannister said:
			
		

> Congrats TBH for becoming mod of...of...well I have no fucking clue what place you're modding, but I saw your name was green.
> 
> /goes off to check



I had to look myself to check...xD....konoha channel 12 subforum....

and thanks Tesz, Mario, marty, Aman and hayashi


----------



## De Monies (Oct 2, 2006)

congratualtions TBH  do us proud XDD


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

sure thing DE....


----------



## Sasori (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats tbh...You always seem to be helping around this section, lol @ ur sig xD


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ryan 
awesome
congrats dude 
nice to see you modded 
i'm sure you'll do a good job


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks sasori...though I only mod konoha channel 12 and not anbu central...xD

thanks jef..


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> thanks sasori...though I only mod konoha channel 12 and *not anbu central*...xD



Sure about that?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

I guess not....>__>...


xD


----------



## Aman (Oct 2, 2006)

So now he has some power in this thread aswell... 

a not so subtle "yes" ~TBH


----------



## Scared Link (Oct 2, 2006)

I knew it! I was like, It's only a metter of time until he becomes a moderator. OMG I was right XD

Oh yeah, Congrats TBH


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 2, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> I knew it! I was like, It's only a metter of time until he becomes a moderator. OMG I was right XD
> 
> Oh yeah, Congrats TBH



zOMFG, A HELPFUL PERSON GOT MODDED, I LIEK SOOOOOOOO PICKED THAT BEFORE YOU DID!


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome. Congrats TBH!  That's cool beans indeed.

Now, make martryn eat his words by staying active, k? 

I have to say it's really weird to see one by one the people I used to hang out with in Randomness turn into bigcheeseheads. Ought give him a heart attack and mod martryn for a day. That would be hilarious. And then there'd be cleanup duty.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 2, 2006)

**Ronin* steals skmt's panties.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 2, 2006)

O.o Ho noes!!

**skmt999* gets out the sporksaber!
Unhand those panties! Or I shall steal your boxers and draw silly faces on them! 

Say, is it drafty in here or is it just meeee.....?

I should get myself an irc client again. Now that I have a working computer.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks skmt....^____^



> Now, make martryn eat his words by staying active, k?



xDDD


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 2, 2006)

^^ Knew it would happen


----------



## Sasori (Oct 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I guess not....>__>...
> 
> 
> xD


All thanx to me for bringing it up


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 3, 2006)

:S :amazed


----------



## Aman (Oct 3, 2006)

Listen to Grrblt. 

Not.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats TBH ....and Grrblt....


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 4, 2006)

I kinda miss the old fonts for mods (only italized) and smods (Black font + italized).

If it was up to me, I'd change the mod color to something more neutral, but I'm in no position to argue.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 4, 2006)

k1nj3 for a bold name!


----------



## Aman (Oct 5, 2006)

^Seconded.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm the forum leader.

/bullshit


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 7, 2006)

New Akatsuki colors R ghey!!! >_>


----------



## Ram (Oct 7, 2006)

Thread leaders in the Forum Leaders thread:

Am?thσn...........777.....     Gold
Aman................593..... Silver
Naruyamcha.......472.....     Bronze


----------



## gabha (Oct 10, 2006)

ram said:
			
		

> Thread leaders in the Forum Leaders thread:
> 
> Am?thσn...........777.....     Gold
> Aman................593..... Silver
> Naruyamcha.......472.....     Bronze


How did you figure that out?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 10, 2006)

he clicked on the number that says how many posts are in the thread to see how many posts each member has made in it....Amaethon, Aman, and Naruyamcha have the three highest number of posts in here.  Those numbers are how many posts they have in here.


----------



## gabha (Oct 10, 2006)

^Thanks, what I was doing wrong was that I tried opening the link in a new window.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 10, 2006)

I guess he doesn't have anything better to do...


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

ram said:
			
		

> Thread leaders in the Forum Leaders thread:
> 
> Am?thσn...........777.....     Gold
> Aman................593..... Silver
> Naruyamcha.......472.....     Bronze


ME?


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 11, 2006)

That's just weird. And does this mean anything? Probably not. But it is weird.

Aman, you chatterbox.


----------



## Aman (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, thanks! I'm honored.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 12, 2006)

Maybe I should date Blue and ask to become an admin.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 12, 2006)

Many have tried and failed... to ever breath again I mean. There's a complicated story behind it all.


----------



## Chi (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh boy, I sure missed a lot.
So many new faces here  

Anyway, congratz to all those who got promoted in my absence. Hope you'll do a great job 

And way to go *Aman*. A little more and you'll be absolute leader here 


[/random]


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your modinization Odlam.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 13, 2006)

Who in the Gold and Green Hell (looks at A's logo) is Odlam?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 13, 2006)

if you frequent the konoha library...you would know...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 13, 2006)

Odlam is one of the more well-known and better posters in NA. Good choice. Congrats!


----------



## gabha (Oct 13, 2006)

It was only a matter of time for Odlam, congrats.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 13, 2006)

El Gratulations Odlam


----------



## Sasori (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrats Odlam.

Made one of the funniest posts i've ever seen .



			
				Thread Title said:
			
		

> What could stop a fully assembled Akatsuki?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chi (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratz *Odlam* 

Good luck on your new position


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2006)

Grats to Kori on promotion to Super Moderator ^____^

Will we get a new Plaza mod?

I'm betting on; K1nj3, Dawn (THe Hero Complex) or Milton (CrazyMoronX).

EDIT: Or Suzuhiko.

Double Edit: I was wrong. Kori's keeping it, just as a SMod.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2006)

Lmao Crazymoronx's name is Milton. XD I guess it isn't that funny just suprising.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on SModinization Whori-Kun and Hokage Naruto!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2006)

CONGRATSSSSSS KORIIIIIIIIIII

Dam, ur moving up the ranks fast!!


----------



## Neji (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats kori 

and hokage naruto congrats too, your almost admin


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 15, 2006)

Kori, expected

But HN, I'm glad he was smodded, good man right there.


----------



## Nico (Oct 15, 2006)

Odlam: I seen you rarely but I wish you best of luck on your new poistion. 

Marc: From Naruto to One Piece to the entire forum as a s-mod. Congrats 

Congrats Kori! D 

Now you can overthrown rival Kaga in Faggotness.


----------



## gabha (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally, Kori in pink!!!

Congrats to HN also.


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 15, 2006)

Someone acknowlegde my amount of posts in Konoha TV.12 in my posting history....i want "mod" title.

Who wouldnt?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2006)

no....

plus...I can easily make that number go down....you don't want that now do you...


----------



## Cytrin (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations Kori and Hokage Naruto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 16, 2006)

Congratulations Kori and HN!

Very good choices too <3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2006)

Air said:


> Someone acknowlegde my amount of posts in Konoha TV.12 in my posting history....i want "mod" title.



Wait..what? 



> Who wouldnt?



I can name plenty.  



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> no....
> 
> plus...I can easily make that number go down....you don't want that now do you...



 

*finnally uses multi-quote feature*


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks everyone for the congraturations!! i will buy you all drinks and maybe get arested!!! also congrats hokage naruto!


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 16, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> no....
> 
> plus...I can easily make that number go down....you don't want that now do you...



Ur a funny character lol


----------



## Taxman (Oct 16, 2006)

I wasn't joking......lol

your post count means nothing when it comes to the term "moderator"...especially when a fourth of your total post count comes from one word posts in anime game threads...

quality over quantity...

so you sure you want to continue?...


----------



## Shunsuii (Oct 16, 2006)

No, i know when im over-powered....I'll be back.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  I'll do my best.

Congrats aswell, Kori!


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 16, 2006)

RAWR! -STEPS ON PEOPLE-

RUN ITS RONINZILLA!!!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2006)

As long as I don't go near Tokyo I feel pretty safe Ronny


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2006)

Ronin said:


> RAWR! -STEPS ON PEOPLE-
> 
> RUN ITS RONINZILLA!!!!!



That was cute.


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 16, 2006)

*is squished* :shrooms


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 17, 2006)

I aimed especially for you skmt.


----------



## Nico (Oct 17, 2006)

* Feeds Ronninzilla Kibbles and Bit *


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 18, 2006)

To my dear Whori-kun.... congratulations!! 
Now you're one more promotion to go before you fill us all with faggotry and fagness, and can't argue with that... <3

And to my man, HN!!.... congrats for you too.... 
Fellow Long Islander and Yankee fan, what else is good about you, man!! 


Last time I get out of online biznazz because of flu symptoms.... D:


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Odlam, Kori and HN!


----------



## Jonas (Oct 20, 2006)

congratulations Whori! XD 

and even tho I dont know u well Hokage Naruto, congrats too!


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Time for a new blender mod, *raises hand*


[/orochimaru]


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

What happened to Orochimaru anyway?


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 20, 2006)

Aman said:


> What happened to Orochimaru anyway?



he quited
he had lots of work lately  
miss Alex its been a wile since he left


----------



## Aman (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 20, 2006)

k1nj3 said:


> Time for a new blender mod, *raises hand*
> 
> 
> [/orochimaru]


----------



## Ippy (Oct 21, 2006)

Odlam got promoted!

He certainly deserves it, considering he's one of the most docile, patient, and knowledgeable debaters I've ever seen in the KL.


----------



## martryn (Oct 21, 2006)

I wish people would stop saying promotion.  It makes it sound like we're vying for something, which we're not.  Being a mod is responsibility and work, and takes serious dedication.  Lets feel sorry for the new mods for being enslaved to this forum.  Your days of carefree posting are over.  Sorry, guys.


----------



## Aman (Oct 21, 2006)

^Haha, true.

Odlam is a great poster, I can't seem to remember threads where he has stayed and debated though. I'm sure he'll do a great job anyway.

I still can't seem to get why Kyuubi Naruto wasn't made mod of the Naruto Avanue ages ago though. I don't know how active he's been lately, but he used to own the Library, but nobody liked him for some reason.

What I'm trying to say is: KN for Mod!


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 22, 2006)

So, just out of curiosity, whaddya gotta do to become a mod or admin?


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 22, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So, just out of curiosity, whaddya gotta do to become a mod or admin?



Give good head.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Give good head.



Alright, who's first?  .

Seriously though. I have no desire as of now, I'm just curious.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 22, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Give good head.



Tasty                      .


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 22, 2006)

Basically we'll choose you on how you are around the forum. So, don't call us, we'll call you.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 22, 2006)

martryn said:


> I wish people would stop saying promotion.  It makes it sound like we're vying for something, which we're not.  Being a mod is responsibility and work, and takes serious dedication.  Lets feel sorry for the new mods for being enslaved to this forum.  Your days of carefree posting are over.  Sorry, guys.


You're aware that, upon modding, we're slapped with a nice salary, right?

So yeah, it is a promotion.  From a loser who has got too much time on his hands to a guy who's paid to waste that time looking after nimrods.

Seriously though, considering how serious some people take this place, I imagine a good portion of the population is vying for becoming a mod in some form or another.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 22, 2006)

Fuck man, we ain't supposed to tell them about the pay from the Donations!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 22, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So, just out of curiosity, whaddya gotta do to become a mod or admin?



Being a mod is just like being in love. You either are or you're not.


----------



## Yondy (Oct 22, 2006)

> You're aware that, upon modding, we're slapped with a nice salary, right?
> 
> So yeah, it is a promotion. From a loser who has got too much time on his hands to a guy who's paid to waste that time looking after nimrods.
> 
> *Seriously though,*





> Fuck man, we ain't supposed to tell them about the pay from the Donations!



.... you're being sarcastic, right? 

It's so hard to tell the difference on the internet. ;>.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2006)

Yondy said:


> .... you're being sarcastic, right?
> 
> It's so hard to tell the difference on the internet. ;>.>



Why do you think we can spend so much time online? 

It's because we don't have to work outside the home if we choose not to  

*waits for this week's check to come in*


----------



## Taxman (Oct 23, 2006)

*buys more FMA merchandise online*


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 23, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Why do you think we can spend so much time online?
> 
> It's because we don't have to work outside the home if we choose not to
> 
> *waits for this week's check to come in*



Woah, if this is actually true, then you lucky bastards.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 23, 2006)

even better, our salaries are non-tax-deductible.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 23, 2006)

If they're non-tax deductible, does that mean that the US$600 won't get tax added?
If so, good, cause I hate taxes.


----------



## Splintered (Oct 23, 2006)

Our best benefits are the number of people who want to sleep with us when they hear we moderate an anime internet forum.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 23, 2006)

I wanted to sleep with Splintered and Kori before they were modded anyway.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 23, 2006)

That's cuz you're gay.


----------



## Aman (Oct 23, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Why do you think we can spend so much time online?


I think that only applies to you and Julien.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 23, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> That's cuz you're gay.



I like dickgirls


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 23, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like dickgirls


Uh.... me too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting thread. . .

Is every Forum Leader this. . . 'eccentric', for lack of a better word?


----------



## Sasori (Oct 23, 2006)

^       Yes


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 23, 2006)

I feel dismay as well, nametwin.


----------



## Shunsui (Oct 24, 2006)

skukumchuck


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2006)

a different tune said:


> skukumchuck



Press X to flip


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> I feel dismay as well, nametwin.



You're also called Mary?

Wow, no wonder you're so emo.


----------



## martryn (Oct 24, 2006)

At one time I owned this thread.  Now look at it.


----------



## Nico (Oct 24, 2006)

Blue said:


> Press X to flip





Does the staff get free parking areas?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 24, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our headquarters are far and few in between, unfortunately. We have one based in NYC and one in Ontario. Four of us use the former and ... one uses the latter. The rest of the staff work from their homes.


----------



## Nico (Oct 24, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Our headquarters are far and few in between, unfortunately. We have one based in NYC and one in Ontario. Four of us use the former and ... one uses the latter. The rest of the staff work from their homes.



I just changed the X 

So basically I can stab you anywhere?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You're also called Mary?
> 
> Wow, no wonder you're so emo.


You wonder now, eh? 
So I sneaked out of class into the computer room for this?? O:


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 24, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You're also called Mary?
> 
> Wow, no wonder you're so emo.



*slow appreciative applause*


----------



## Robotkiller (Oct 24, 2006)

And there's the win <_<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 24, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> You wonder now, eh?
> So I sneaked out of class into the computer room for this?? O:



No, I just said there was "no wonder" Mary.

Do try to keep up. And have some caek.



Shroomsday said:


> *slow appreciative applause*



Like all the best whores I aim to please


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 24, 2006)

*has caek*

I want more, Henry!!!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 25, 2006)

i am sneezing uncontrollably!


----------



## Aman (Oct 25, 2006)

Wtf, Tayuya?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2006)

Why isn't K1nj3 a mod?


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why isn't K1nj3 a mod?



Because he blows goats.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2006)

In the Hokage's residence the goat blows you?

Prehaps moving up to a higher scale of farm animal would improve his chances?


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 27, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> In the Hokage's residence the goat blows you?
> 
> Prehaps moving up to a higher scale of farm animal would improve his chances?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2006)

In Soviet Russia... it's a joke dear.

Laugh or I'll spork you.


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 27, 2006)

No one on this page except me and naruyamcha are online


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> In Soviet Russia... it's a joke dear.
> 
> Laugh or I'll spork you.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 28, 2006)

Aman's avatar makes asuma look fat


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 28, 2006)

kinjo's avatar makes Pegasus Seiya look like Guns N' Roses' Slash!! O:


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

k1nj3 said:


> Aman's avatar makes asuma look fat


Doesn't it?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2006)

too bad you'll be chaning it soon...


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

We'll see about that.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 28, 2006)

[Kiss-Kyuu]_Yamato_Nadeshiko_Shichi_Henge_-_04

^unless you gave a response with a good reason to TO in the PM he sent you because of this thread....you will be changing it soon...


----------



## Aman (Oct 28, 2006)

That's between me and TO!


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 29, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> kinjo's avatar makes Pegasus Seiya look like Guns N' Roses' Slash!! O:



It's ikki time


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 29, 2006)

Aman said:


> That's between me and TO!



No, it's not. I've spoilerized it for now. If you try to despoilerize it, you're getting a day off.


----------



## Aman (Oct 29, 2006)

I told him I would edit it and I have, a few hours ago. >_>

EDIT: Umm, why was it edited again? There are other sigs like how it's right now, and I was told that all I had to remove was the RIP, and I did. So what's the problem?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 30, 2006)

^he retired......


----------



## Aman (Oct 30, 2006)

RIP Tom.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 30, 2006)

The cycle of life or so they say >.>


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 30, 2006)

Happy Retirement Tom-kun <3


----------



## martryn (Oct 30, 2006)

Go Aman!  Fight against those racists!  They hate you because you're not one of them, the "smods" or whatever they want to call themselves nowadays.


----------



## Aman (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## martryn (Oct 30, 2006)

See, dude, I'm sticking up for you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2006)

Bye Mori, as far as I could see you were the hardest working, most dutiful staff member D:

The predictions thread will be doomed without yah


----------



## De Monies (Oct 30, 2006)

wait, so just because he's retiring he's compleltly leaing NF?!  T__T


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 30, 2006)

De Monies said:


> wait, so just because he's retiring he's compleltly leaing NF?!  T__T



Hopefully not; he's been advisorized and should still be partaking in the NF community. ^___^


----------



## Sasori (Oct 30, 2006)

wtf tom's leavin?

T_T


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 30, 2006)

lol. dude can't you read!?


----------



## Piss-Munk (Oct 30, 2006)

Of course he can't. What do you think he's doing on a forum. >_<


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 30, 2006)

I just heard about Tommy-tom's demotion!! T__T

I do hope he sticks around, he's done so much here. (other than being KK's 3965th boytoy) <3


----------



## Aman (Oct 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> See, dude, I'm sticking up for you.


Yeah, but I still can't change my skin color.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 30, 2006)

TOOOOOOOM. 

He's off doing better things. :3
And I have him on msn <3
No worries.


----------



## Namine.Hyuga (Oct 30, 2006)

*jumps on trees* and says lots of ninja's around..


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2006)

wow so many leaders, well im glad to know our posts are in good hands  


yes...yes they are


----------



## Raptor (Oct 31, 2006)

The leaders aren't the ones you need to worry about


----------



## Taxman (Oct 31, 2006)

post count is turned off in this subforum...has been for awhile now...xD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 31, 2006)

A post count as in to see how many times people post here, or have posts count so that it adds to posts 

If the former, then it's easy to check to see how many times each member has posted here.  If the latter, then...well it's already been said by Hyuuga I guess.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2006)

Damn, Konoha Telegrams aren't going to be the same without mori's moderation.


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 31, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> he retired......


I was surprised at the change of moridin's status.

...

...


 

good old times of raw hunting.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 31, 2006)

> good old times of raw hunting.



i never said i was stopping that <.<


----------



## QuoNina (Oct 31, 2006)

^ (+) This place needs moridin. 

Wait, I wasted my valuable tears coz I thought you are gonna be gone.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah I only really stepped down because modding was a bit stale for me and I'd like to just be a normal member again posting and helping out when i feel like it. 

Not having to try and keep people in line etc.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 31, 2006)

Ah man, it's really sad to see a great Staff Member like yourself, Mori, step down. In anycase, you really helped out this forum a lot and did an amazing job while you were on the Staff. Welcome back to normality (kind of)!


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 31, 2006)

can i get mori's power? and none of the responsablity?


----------



## Raptor (Oct 31, 2006)

k1nj3 said:


> can i get mori's power? and none of the responsablity?



I doubt that    Though I wonder who are gonna be the next generation of mods


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 1, 2006)

OniTasku get a nice black and white Naruto avatar to compliment that great Manga moment. =O


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2006)

Sho is an advisor 

When did this happen?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 1, 2006)

yesterday....


----------



## Sasori (Nov 1, 2006)

lol he skipped alot of ranks >_>


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome!!
But that means that if he became advisor right away, he was considered for modship but Sho had to decline.

Or other stuff


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Why are you celebrating?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 1, 2006)

Fuck, I started a trend when I quit. Now every other staff members is going to try to be as cool as me and retire. Lame. *kicks Tom in the balls*


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom has balls?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah. but until he quit they were being kept in Reznor's trophy case


----------



## Aman (Nov 1, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 1, 2006)

firmly in the hands of female staff i assure you

and yeah sho got advisored for his vast awesomeness :3


----------



## Sayo (Nov 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Fuck, I started a trend when I quit. Now every other staff members is going to try to be as cool as me and retire. Lame. *kicks Tom in the balls*



Well you aren't THAT cool y'know. . .


----------



## Nico (Nov 1, 2006)

- wishes Tom the best -

- Returns Joe in to pokeball -


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 1, 2006)

Whats an advisor?

Sorry for asking


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 1, 2006)

The Pirate King said:


> Whats an advisor?
> 
> Sorry for asking


I believe it's been said before, but here goes, just cause we're all too frigging lazy to scroll back!! 

Advisor is something like in between a regular/senior member and a moderator. Their usernames are like regular users (same font), but their font color is maroon/dark red (Save some exceptions).

- They're either...
 a) Former Mod/Smod/Admin. Once they want to relinquish modship, they can choose to become advisors (sometimes, their positions are left open in case they wanna return as mods)
 b) Almost Mod/Smod/Admin (though the last 2 cases are rare), anyone who was chosen to become a mod, yet they refused the position, still, they can become advisors per se.

They can:
- Check the Mod Lounge
- Check who sent their received rep, regardless whether the "repper" left his/her/its name or not

They can't:
- Edit posts (former mods/Smods only, former Admins can still edit/perform certain moderating features)
- Delete posts (see above)

Hope that helped, if it's accurate enough


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 1, 2006)

Sayo said:


> Well you aren't THAT cool y'know. . .



What are you talking about? I'm super-awesome! T___T


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 1, 2006)

Naruyamcha said:


> I believe it's been said before, but here goes, just cause we're all too frigging lazy to scroll back!!
> 
> Advisor is something like in between a regular/senior member and a moderator. Their usernames are like regular users (same font), but their font color is maroon/dark red (Save some exceptions).
> 
> ...



Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 8, 2006)

*New mod:* Harlita
*Section:* FC

*A/S/L:*10 F Somalia


----------



## Nico (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Harlita!


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 8, 2006)

Hooray for harlita!

She hasn't been nearly active enough since mangacult went down


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 8, 2006)

Yay, Harly is teh back :3

I was wondering where she'd gone.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 8, 2006)

Harley-kun's modded?
Our dear Harley-kun??????



Congratulations... now I better be careful about dissing your Mariners.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 8, 2006)

Harlita sounds like lolita, I love her even thou I dont know her/him/sextoy?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 8, 2006)

Javier, shame on you!! You don't know her. Bad ero. :spwank


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 9, 2006)

I knew it was coming sooner or later, congratulations on gaining Modship, Harley! I'm sure you're do a splendid job here, as from serving with you over at MC for the short time that we did, I can tell that you're fit for the position and that you'll do just fine.


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, a mod I approve of for once.  What a surprise.  Wait, no, it wasn't.  I saw this coming for a while.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 9, 2006)

/me slaps Martyn


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 9, 2006)

/me devours IRC commands


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey, Mori is blue again? Did you miss the power and get remodded?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 9, 2006)

i missed the sex


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 9, 2006)

Attention Whore... >.>


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 9, 2006)

/me just noticed that Mori had regained powers

Hm, damn...I missed that train by a longshot. D:


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 9, 2006)

moridin said:


> i missed the sex



you have sex? 
with who?

/jealousy


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy resmodding, Tom! 

And congraturation, harlita!


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Harly.

I was surprised that you wasn't a mod before 

Was most helpful on MC, and i know you will be the same here 


pek the villain said:


> *New mod:* Harlita
> *Section:* FC
> 
> *A/S/L:*10 F Somalia


lol


----------



## Aman (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats, Mori! Now we'll have someone to watch over the OP section. 

Damn it. >_<


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 9, 2006)

Harlita is a milf lol


----------



## Sasori (Nov 9, 2006)

^      lol subtle


----------



## Cytrin (Nov 9, 2006)

yay!  for Harlita!


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 9, 2006)

nice choice 
congrats Harley 
i'm sure youre gonna do a good job

XD welcome back Tom


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 9, 2006)

Blue's 1st & 2nd post comments are funny as hell XD.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 9, 2006)

she didn't make _all_ of them....>__>


----------



## Raptor (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Harly


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Harlita!

btw, what is the role of an advisor?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 10, 2006)

Athrun Zala said:


> Congratulations to Harlita!
> 
> btw, what is the role of an advisor?



retired mods/smods/admins or members who were offered modship but due to reasons had to turn it down....they give their advice on forum policy.


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 10, 2006)

*re-reads first page*

Jeez, I luv how Shrooms is blamed for everthing


----------



## Naruyamcha (Nov 10, 2006)

Athrun Zala said:


> Congratulations to Harlita!
> 
> btw, what is the role of an advisor?


I believe I posted that before, but TBH hit it right in the head, and short too.

And Shroomy is always the scapegoat, why? :shrooms


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 11, 2006)

Indeed, we must rebel!


----------



## PwnzorPatrol (Nov 11, 2006)

Rebel? Shut your fucking mouths, you useless drones, and suck my dick.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 11, 2006)

What a delightful fellow


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 11, 2006)

PwnzorPatrol said:


> Rebel? Shut your fucking mouths, you useless drones, and suck my dick.



You're my hero!


----------



## PwnzorPatrol (Nov 11, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> You're my hero!



Really? I love you too. You're not a drone. You're goin' places, kiddo. xD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 11, 2006)

PwnzorPatrol said:


> Really? I love you too. You're not a drone. You're goin' places, kiddo. xD


Teach me, Master!


----------



## Aman (Nov 11, 2006)

He's gone.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 11, 2006)

why does all of the fun happen when I'm gone.....=/


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 11, 2006)

PwnzorPatrol said:


> Rebel? Shut your fucking mouths, you useless drones, and suck my dick.



What...the...hell...was that?


----------



## Taxman (Nov 11, 2006)

a troll.....


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 11, 2006)

I WAS ABOUT TO do something, but i forgot what fuck lol


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey I got a question, who's more powerful on the forums, Admins or Akatsuki?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 11, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hey I got a question, who's more powerful on the forums, Admins or Akatsuki?



Akatsuki, of course. XD

But Admins have more power with AdminCP.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 12, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Akatsuki, of course. XD
> 
> But Admins have more power with AdminCP.



You tell him Reciprocating Saw.

Oh yeah, I've decided to name all my tools. =]


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 12, 2006)

^lol

i named my hammer "Nail.er" if u know what i mean

Wondering, is Blue & Occasionalutopia more powerful than Administrators?


----------



## Blue (Nov 12, 2006)

Athrun Zala said:


> Wondering, is Blue & Occasionalutopia more powerful than Administrators?


Only politically.


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 12, 2006)

I wish my ninja rank was a mangekyou sharingan


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 13, 2006)

Blue said:


> Only politically.



 **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 13, 2006)

Um... you got served? 

plzdon'thitme

Nobody knows
Particle man


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 13, 2006)

*rubs cock all over this thread*

Mmmm, poultry.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 13, 2006)

wait, so what does AdminCP do to make admins more powerful than akatsuki members?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 13, 2006)

Well it's hard to know what's been adjusted with this place but normally the Admin CP just expands on what you can do. For instance pretty much anything in a user's profile is editable, user group, permissions, Forum details, logs, etc.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 13, 2006)

Never understood why people cared about know that...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 13, 2006)

s0 can 1 b adminz?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2006)

No. You neg repped me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 13, 2006)

You negged me first!


----------



## Splintered (Nov 13, 2006)

No, because you are trying to bring the end of the Sakura fandom.


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 13, 2006)

Splintered said:


> No, because you are trying to bring the end of the Sakura fandom.



Actually, it's because he's trying to bring an end to weight loss.


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 13, 2006)

^Thats no good, no good at all


----------



## Sakura (Nov 15, 2006)

Shroomsday said:


> Well it's hard to know what's been adjusted with this place but normally the Admin CP just expands on what you can do. For instance pretty much anything in a user's profile is editable, user group, permissions, Forum details, logs, etc.



Oh, I see. That's a lot of things to edit.  



			
				Sasuke said:
			
		

> Never understood why people cared about know that...



Why not? The more knowledge, the better.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 15, 2006)

lol Mizura just reached Mod and in the same week she becomes an advisor xDDD

Congrats on your new position Mizura


----------



## Procyon (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, whatever. Just remember who's thread this is, and who's forum this is. *Kicks out Aman especially, the usurper.*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2006)

lol Matt came back to take back the FLT! =O


----------



## Procyon (Nov 15, 2006)

No, I'm on a trip back to see old friends. Joko! 

How's it been going for you?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2006)

Good to see you back, mate. Haven't seen you for months. >_<

Anyways; nothing really new going on with me. Just the usual plus looking for some slacker job and freezing my ass off when I have to go outside. Neverwinter Nights 2 has proven to be a good distraction these past two weeks. XD

How are thing with you?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 15, 2006)

Are you OK Joko? *Is always worried about you, even when he disappears for months*

Good luck with your job stuff. I'm trying to get a job too. I'm nervous just going to ask for an application though. =/ You're lucky it's so cold. I'd love to be in Svenska Land right now. I think Marty was looking forward to Never Winter Nights Two...Is it good?

Still dealing with crabby teachers, a ton of school work...The usual. I've missed this place, and my friends here. I hope you know I still love you guys, and you're still my second family.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 15, 2006)

Matt =O
Josip =O
 long time no seen my friends


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm fine, MattMatt. 

NWN2 is pretty good AD&D but the game is a bit buggy atm; but after some patching I think it's going to be really good.

Glad that you're back. 

Hello Jef! <3


----------



## Procyon (Nov 15, 2006)

No telling if I'll be around on a daily basis again, but I'll try. 

I'm just glad I got to say hi, man. Come on to MSN sometime so we could chatz. 

And heya there Jef.


----------



## Jef88 (Nov 15, 2006)

agrees on the msn part
i miss the old skool nf msn chatting =O
(bed time bye buy )


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 15, 2006)

I know this is a weird question, but i'll try it anyways

Who chooses the Administrators? Tazmo?


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2006)

^Umm, no.





Am?thσn said:


> Yeah, whatever. Just remember who's thread this is, and who's forum this is. *Kicks out Aman especially, the usurper.*


Welcome back, master!


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^Umm, no.



Oh well, I guess this question will remain unknown


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 15, 2006)

Actually it's a staff vote that decides who will become admin and then Tazmo makes it happen. ^^


----------



## Mori` (Nov 15, 2006)

spammers!

i'm sure i have matt on msn due to some bizarre irc rendezvous >__<

will say hello next time and see


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 15, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Actually it's a staff vote that decides who will become admin and then Tazmo makes it happen. ^^



Thanks


----------



## Chi (Nov 15, 2006)

moridin said:


> spammers!


 

Don't go off-topic please  






Welcome back Matt. Long time no see


----------



## Procyon (Nov 15, 2006)

Chi! Moridin! 

Hey guys. I've missed you. Now we can finally all spam and be happy together again, guys. ^.^

...Just write my essay for me right now.  Oh well. The weekend after this one's gonna be awesome. (Thanksgiving) So I'll survive with that thought in mind, unless I fall asleep while I'm trying to write this stupid thing.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 16, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> Yeah, whatever. Just remember who's thread this is, and who's forum this is. *Kicks out Aman especially, the usurper.*



I know you; you made me an avy long time ago.  

Welcome back. ^^


----------



## Procyon (Nov 16, 2006)

Haha, I don't recall. It probably wasn't very good, because graphics aren't my thing, but oh well. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

The Pirate King said:


> Oh well, I guess this question will remain unknown


Hmm, when I read it I believe it said something about if the admins are friends/siblings in real life or something?


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, I have a sister in Malaysia, and various siblings in America =\


----------



## Aman (Nov 16, 2006)

And are they admins here?


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 16, 2006)

-dropkicks Aman-


----------



## The Pirate King (Nov 16, 2006)

Aman said:


> Hmm, when I read it I believe it said something about if the admins are friends/siblings in real life or something?



Lol, i guess i edited it


----------



## Nico (Nov 16, 2006)

-dropkicks Romin-


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 16, 2006)

I lol'd verily.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 16, 2006)

Whos Romin?


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats a question everyone is waiting for to be answered....


----------



## Aman (Nov 17, 2006)

Aimless said:


> -dropkicks Romin-


Thanks!


----------



## Fiifty (Nov 17, 2006)

Akatsuki? Are they mods or just have a nice colours in theyrs name? 
Lawl.. Lol. xD

We're mods! 

gangster mods

Full mods, cool. But next time, put your name so I know who telled me. - Fiifty


----------



## Procyon (Nov 17, 2006)

You guys abused poor Fiifty...

*It's a way of showing that we're everywhere, always watching. Unless something important's going on, like hackers or mass spammers - Shroomsington*

*Abuse is our our middle name. No, seriously - we all changed our middle names upon modship. D: //KK*

*Nah, we just lied to you about that KK =] - Sasuke.*


----------



## Sakura (Nov 18, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> Haha, I don't recall. It probably wasn't very good, because graphics aren't my thing, but oh well. Thanks. ^^



There's a reason why I didn't use it for long.  
But of course, it was much appreciated.

@fiifty - telled. lol.


----------



## Nico (Nov 18, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> Whos Romin?



Romin.

Notice the "m" instead of the "n".


You though I meant you. You don't deserve attention all the time. =/


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 19, 2006)

Aimless said:


> Romin.
> 
> Notice the "m" instead of the "n".
> 
> ...



Hmm, whats that word which describes this situation... starts with an i... OH, IRONY.


----------



## Shunsuii (Nov 19, 2006)

Just to help, because i know Aimless is shy to admit he/she/it does not know the meaning of Irony:

Irony: 	the use of words to convey a meaning that is the opposite of its literal meaning: the irony of her reply, “How nice!” when I said I had to work all weekend.

NOW....DO....YOU....UNDER.....STAND??


----------



## Sakura (Nov 19, 2006)

Ironicly enough, but I only know Ronin.


----------



## Nico (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## Sakura (Nov 21, 2006)

This is getting somewhere: IRON CHEF!


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 22, 2006)

Now there's an episode of 'As the Mods Turn' that would make good ratings. 

 IRON AKATSUKI! The infamous FRUIT BATTLE begins!!!


.... or was that last week's episode. Darnit, I knew I should have gotten TiVo.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (Nov 22, 2006)

*Hmmm....*

This Is A Great Idea For A Thread.......


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 22, 2006)

skmt999 said:


> Now there's an episode of 'As the Mods Turn' that would make good ratings.
> 
> IRON AKATSUKI! The infamous FRUIT BATTLE begins!!!
> 
> ...



But...but TiVo takes the adventure out of television :S


----------



## Sakura (Nov 23, 2006)

And little retro televisions. Those are win. <33


----------



## chauronity (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats for the promotion, CMX


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

What promotion?


----------



## chauronity (Nov 25, 2006)

... or is that Kori? o___________O

Link removed

EDIT:

nvm, it seems like they both changed their names, so it indeed is her. I got owned xD


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Haha.        XD


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 25, 2006)

**


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:


> **



Your beautiful name. Why'd ou have to go and ruin it?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 25, 2006)

Feud. 

But it's pretty cool, I get all excited every time I post, until I actually remember that it's not him posting!


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 25, 2006)

TPN, your sig scares me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 25, 2006)

^It's freaky but cool at the same time. I wish I had those PS skillz.

I'm back to Smodding btw.


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Why?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 25, 2006)

Needed something to keep myself occupied with.


----------



## skmt999 (Nov 25, 2006)

That sig IS disturbing. I just dragged my brother over to stare at it. I can actually see Gwen Stefani like that in the future. And still making music videos.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 25, 2006)

S&G, your house set makes me smile. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> TPN, your sig scares me.



Don't worry, you're part of the immortal generation. It's quite possible if you last another 50 years you may live forever.

Your sig...  



sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^It's freaky but cool at the same time. I wish I had those PS skillz.



I can teach you how Padwan 



> I'm back to Smodding btw.



Haha, none of you guys can give it up


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 25, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> S&G, your house set makes me smile. :3


Thank you, dear. <3



The Pink Ninja said:


> Haha, none of you guys can give it up


That's because any mod worth the name is a fucking sucker who takes e-duty way too seriously. Some one should like intervene and put us in homes where we can learn to become normal people.


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> That's because any mod worth the name is a fucking sucker who takes e-duty way too seriously. Some one should like intervene and put us in homes where we can learn to become normal people.



If there were a business for such a thing, they'd be rolling in cash. Then again, they'd probably be bragging to all their e-friends. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Sakura (Nov 26, 2006)

TPN; That is so amazing, except Jon Stewart didn't change much. D; Or am I just hallucinating?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2006)

I got Hosue series one on DvD yesterday 



sunshine and gasoline said:


> That's because any mod worth the name is a fucking sucker who takes e-duty way too seriously. Some one should like intervene and put us in homes where we can learn to become normal people.



Eh, many of us have out Edictions in one form or another. NF is my whole life.



Sakura said:


> TPN; That is so amazing, except Jon Stewart didn't change much. D; Or am I just hallucinating?



He gaed well but still was wrinkly and frosty grey D:

Then again I've never seen the real Jon Steward so eh, what do I know?


----------



## Sakura (Nov 26, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He gaed well but still was wrinkly and frosty grey D:
> 
> Then again I've never seen the real Jon Steward so eh, what do I know?



True dat. I still think it's really good, and I can't help but crack up at Paris Hilton. That old, old face.  

Is House really good? I'm addicted to Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Is House really good? I'm addicted to Grey's Anatomy.



In my opinion House kicks the shit out of Grey's (Which I also like). It's one of the best things on TV evar.

Also I really like Hugh Laurie. All the series needs to be complete is a guest appearance by Stephen Fry


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 26, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I got Hosue series one on DvD yesterday


I want House DVDs as well. 



> Eh, many of us have out Edictions in one form or another. NF is my whole life.


Oh noes, seems like you might be mod material. T_T



Sakura said:


> Is House really good? I'm addicted to Grey's Anatomy.


I watch GA and House and I prefer House. Then again House can be very extreme and over the top at times but I haven't seen anyone been put off by that. Give it a try. ^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 26, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I want House DVDs as well.



They were selling it dirt cheap in Virgin Megastore yesterday.



> Oh noes, seems like you might be mod material. T_T



Standards are slipping.



> I watch GA and House and I prefer House. Then again House can be very extreme and over the top at times but I haven't seen anyone been put off by that. Give it a try. ^^



My mum was initially put off because he was so harsh and mean, but she likes it now.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 26, 2006)

hay         guys


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 26, 2006)

That Signature feels like it's seeing into my soul. But it's very difficult to pass by without watching for a while.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 26, 2006)

How does one apply to be something like that?  Cause i got nothing else to do with my time.


----------



## Nico (Nov 26, 2006)

*Wants a House DVD* =[

Hi Sasori. D=


----------



## Taxman (Nov 26, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> How does one apply to be something like that?  Cause i got nothing else to do with my time.



apply for what?....O__O


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> apply for what?....O__O


 
An mod, adm, smod, etc.....


----------



## Taxman (Nov 27, 2006)

uh...you don't apply....O__O

A)  you don't ask

B) the staff contacts you if they feel you are fit to be a mod based on if there is a need for a mod and if a member fits the quality of being a mod.

you can always make your own forum and thus be an admin.....


----------



## Sakura (Nov 27, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> In my opinion House kicks the shit out of Grey's (Which I also like). It's one of the best things on TV evar.
> 
> Also I really like Hugh Laurie. All the series needs to be complete is a guest appearance by Stephen Fry



Are you serious? Patrick Dempsey could probably pass for my dad and I just adore him.  Grey's is really addicting, but I trust your taste.



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> I watch GA and House and I prefer House. Then again House can be very extreme and over the top at times but I haven't seen anyone been put off by that. Give it a try. ^^



Oh I will. My friend is probably the largest House fan around. I swear Dr. House's face is haunting me in my dreams. That's why I've put off with it for awhile. Maybe I should go back and give it a try. I want DVD's D'=



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> hay guys



Hey alreadii. . Let's flip coins. xDDDDD

& Lol. You don't apply. If you do, we'll all be claustrophobic from mod/smod/admin attack.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm now officially applying for an admin position. I plan to give the people infinite reps per day, banning powers and their own sub-forums. I think the majority of the forums are in my support.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 27, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I'm now officially applying for an admin position. I plan to give the people infinite reps per day, banning powers and their own sub-forums. I think the majority of the forums are in my support.



Thats like... modding mario. :amazed


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Nov 27, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> Thats like... modding mario. :amazed



*winces***


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 27, 2006)

I LOVE House, i watch every tuesday, saterday, sunday and i think it is on on friday.  A lot of them are my favorites.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 27, 2006)

hi guyz my names iz teh archssor and im teh funnay so give meh admin powre and i make u wildest dreamz come tru w/ gay pron!11!! kthxbye


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 27, 2006)

Archssor said:


> hi guyz my names iz teh archssor and im teh funnay so give meh admin powre and i make u wildest dreamz come tru w/ gay pron!11!! kthxbye



SOLD!


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 27, 2006)

It would certainly be interesting. Hasn't that promise been made before though?


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 27, 2006)

Your avatar looked familier... then I looked at your sig...


----------



## martryn (Nov 27, 2006)

> I'm now officially applying for an admin position. I plan to give the people infinite reps per day, banning powers and their own sub-forums. I think the majority of the forums are in my support.



*votes*

Hey, why is Crazymoron...whatever... why is he pink?  Didn't I just throw a fuss about fucking with user name colors and shit.  Cut that shit out.


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 27, 2006)

Sasuke said:
			
		

> Your avatar looked familier... then I looked at your sig...


It's a nice avatar isn't it? Ta for it.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 27, 2006)

martryn said:


> *votes*
> 
> Hey, why is Crazymoron...whatever... why is he pink?  Didn't I just throw a fuss about fucking with user name colors and shit.  Cut that shit out.



look underneathe the undernearthe......

that's not CMX


----------



## martryn (Nov 27, 2006)

Argh!  Same point!  Stop fucking around with the user names!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 27, 2006)

Holy lord, Trainspotting was such a good movie!


----------



## Sakura (Nov 28, 2006)

Random, s&g. ^___________^
[omfg. ill just watch house on youtube. screw dat.]

Marty, you had to be there. Kori was asking for a name change, and Harley and I 'lolled.'

Go Archssor. in addition, I get some gay porn. <3


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 28, 2006)

Sakura said:


> in addition, I get some gay porn. <3



Which?   D:


----------



## Sakura (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw s&g's post way back on page 126. T____T
Tell me I was hallucinating.

@Light: Good to have. ^^


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Holy lord, Trainspotting was such a good movie!



The book is excellent as well.



Light said:


> Which?   D:


Yours.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 28, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> The book is excellent as well.



I hear it's written in a 'funny' way but I never got around to picking it up.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I hear it's written in a 'funny' way but I never got around to picking it up.



I'd lend it to you if you lived closer.


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 28, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Yours.



YOU KNOW TOO MUCH! O:< *distracts w/ more porn*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 28, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I'd lend it to you if you lived closer.



Just go to the gas station near you.  The sunshine is there and the gasoline is supplied there.  The password, I hear is, Atkins.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

Light said:


> YOU KNOW TOO MUCH! O:< *distracts w/ more porn*



How disappointing.  



Hokage Naruto said:


> Just go to the gas station near you.  The sunshine is there and the gasoline is supplied there.  The password, I hear is, Atkins.



DDD:

Here I thought you were a nice guy.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 28, 2006)

> DDD:
> 
> Here I thought you were a nice guy.


That's a dirty, dirty lie.  I thought so too.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 28, 2006)

I was good until Splinturd crushed my winnage to only two days.  Than KK corrupted me.  Than I realized I was good again.  I needed to spread some evil, since it was all compacted in my head.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 28, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I was good until Splinturd crushed my winnage to only two days.  Than KK corrupted me.  Than I realized I was good again.  I needed to spread some evil, since it was all compacted in my head.



No, I compressed it because I saw the evil seeping into your brainz and such.  I was on to you awhile before that.  But I gave you winnage, which is more than most people, whom I tend to degrade and own endlessly 9TH, Setoshi, Pek, other random people who come in


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 28, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I was good until Splinturd crushed my winnage to only two days.  Than KK corrupted me.  Than I realized I was good again.  I needed to spread some evil, since it was all compacted in my head.



KK raped you?


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> KK raped you?



DDD: 

Pek isn't that bad, Splint. 
He's nice to me, for the most part.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 28, 2006)

Pek is pek but that doesn't change the fact he is a _Yondaime _fan. It's something that I simply must do.



> KK raped you?


Who does he not?


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

Splintered said:


> Pek is pek but that doesn't change the fact he is a _Yondaime _fan. It's something that I simply must do.



Hahahaha. <33333
I like Yondaime too though but overall I'm more of a Sasuke fan.


----------



## Nico (Nov 28, 2006)

Splintered said:


> Who does he not?



*Raises hand*


*KK comes form the shadows right behind Aimless*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 28, 2006)

^ XDDDDDDD


----------



## Nico (Nov 28, 2006)

D:


Congrats on 3k posts Uchiha House.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks! Never expected to be around for so many when I first registered. XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 28, 2006)

Marcus is too tall for me to take advantage of, sadly.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> You guys abused poor Fiifty...
> 
> *It's a way of showing that we're everywhere, always watching. Unless something important's going on, like hackers or mass spammers - Shroomsington*
> 
> ...



I've been abused! *Runs to the Mod Rape Crisis Center*


----------



## Taxman (Nov 28, 2006)

*mod rape crisis center*

how can we help......


----------



## Yoshi (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah hi. I got raped by a mod and now I feel like something is inside of me.

something like this?...=D


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

I WAS going to say something that was going to include the words Vash and rape.

But, then I didn't think it would be in good taste to say. xD


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 28, 2006)

My life long dream on this forum is to become a mod.I will.Yes I can!!!
Can someone tell me how to become one?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 28, 2006)

Andre Uchiha Hatake said:


> My life long dream on this forum is to become a mod.I will.Yes I can!!!
> Can someone tell me how to become one?



First step to becoming a mod....don't say something like this guy:


Andre Uchiha Hatake said:


> My life long dream on this forum is to become a mod.I will.Yes I can!!!
> Can someone tell me how to become one?


...oops


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, who's leading you forums now?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 28, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> KK raped you?



Nah.  Supporting my random perverted outburts and beening told a few times in the HR by other users that I have been corrupted by KK.  Now, I am afraid to apply to Cornell. XD
Much love KK, in a non-gay way.  Just erase my name from your Deathnote. 



Splintered said:


> No, I compressed it because I saw the evil seeping into your brainz and such.



Yeah, you sure that evil was me or was it at the time when you thought I was Hitsugaya Naruto? XD



			
				Splintered said:
			
		

> I was on to you awhile before that.  But I gave you winnage, which is more than most people, whom I tend to degrade and own endlessly 9TH, Setoshi, Pek, other random people who come in



peK's a villain, you better watch out for his Hiraishin abilites but than those Uchiha followers like Setoshi whom use Shushin which is faster than Hiraishin. 
I want winnage on Caturday! 

House's iz on.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> House's iz on.



Yes it is.
I'm hatin this cop.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 29, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:


> House's iz on.



It's not up for download yet. Woe is me!


----------



## Sakura (Nov 29, 2006)

Light said:


> YOU KNOW TOO MUCH! O:< *distracts w/ more porn*



GAH. 



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> House's iz on.



I wish I could watch.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 29, 2006)

> Yeah, you sure that evil was me or was it at the time when you thought I was Hitsugaya Naruto? XD


That's not my fault, at that time I reffered to you both as HN, I have this typing problem when I mean to say one thing and write another.  Like I was trying to tell someone I needed to clean my car and I typed I needed to bleach my car... and I flashed back to that one House episode when that guy was saying nonsense because he kept subsituting words and I freaked out D:


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2006)

Seansday, I just realized you were one of the people who edited my post. Come out and say hi because I miss you. XD


----------



## Crowe (Nov 29, 2006)

Sasuke-kun, you look kinda cool.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 29, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> Seansday, I just realized you were one of the people who edited my post. Come out and say hi because I miss you. XD



No. Oh god dam..


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2006)

Shroomsday said:


> No. Oh god dam..



A heavenly dam? Where? The Mod Rape Crisis Center? 

*-rapes-*

*-antirapes-*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 29, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> *This thread Lacks Uchiha*
> 
> 
> A Genin-rank ninja, Sasuke is the *n a t u r a l g e n i u  s* offspring of the once powerful Uchiha clan. One of the more outstanding clans in Konohagakure, the Uchiha clan was known for its kekkei genkai, the *S h a r i n g a n*, as well as their use of fire element jutsu after their country's namesake. The clan also formed much of Konohagakure's village police force. Sasuke is one of two known remaining survivors.
> ...



R E P !


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Who was the e-hater to hate on Sasuke-kun?


Probably Splinturd....lol >_>


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

I r innocent. y u b hatin ?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

no i b h8ting. *stabs*


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

(sp?)


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

^ My edit of that frame from last year was way cooler.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

You can't comprehend the awesomeness behind that quote because you're a lame tard that haven't read one of the most classic mangas ever, Fist of the North Star.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

Bo Fuccin Hoo! So I haven't read some lame ass indie manga that you have. I bet you haven't read the bible you fuccin piece of shit.. 

Wait! Neither have I. 

Still the point remains. I'm better than you!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Bo Fuccin Hoo! So I haven't read some lame ass indie manga that you have. I bet you haven't read the bible you fuccin piece of shit..
> 
> Wait! Neither have I.
> 
> Still the point remains. I'm better than you!


It's not indie and I have read the bible. You can't be better than something that is perfect, sorry. You'd have to face the truth sooner or later so I might as well slap it in your face...FATSO.





Setoshi said:


> peK dont be h8tin on my uchiha homeboi s&g plz, aight?


-2 pekstars


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't make me delete you, peKep. 


*Seto:* bros before hoes indeed.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

/me does a cannonball at SandG but bounces off.


----------



## Harlita (Nov 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Bo Fuccin Hoo! So I haven't read some lame ass indie manga that you have. I bet you haven't read the bible you fuccin piece of shit..
> 
> Wait! Neither have I.
> 
> Still the point remains. I'm better than you!



I have read the bible. The characters were pretty unique for the time but it felt like one of those self help books about feng shui.. not to mention the ending seemed kind of thrown together, almost like the author rushed it or maybe they switched editors at the last minute.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

I didn't like Jesus ability, he didn't even train his ability. The author should work more on showing how they achieved it and how they really do.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 30, 2006)

too much plot no jutsu for my liking


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah, dead people should stay dead...


----------



## furious styles (Nov 30, 2006)

*drops props for pecker's change guy theme*


----------



## Sakura (Nov 30, 2006)

Harlita said:


> I have read the bible. The characters were pretty unique for the time but it felt like one of those self help books about feng shui.. not to mention the ending seemed kind of thrown together, almost like the author rushed it or maybe they switched editors at the last minute.



Didn't make it to New York Times Bestseller.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

Isn't the Bible the most sold book ever with Tolkien coming second or am I just disillusional?


----------



## Sakura (Nov 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Isn't the Bible the most sold book ever with Tolkien coming second or am I just disillusional?



Or maybe my Christianity is wearing off.


----------



## Splintered (Nov 30, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> Probably Splinturd....lol >_>



*stabs Pek*


----------



## k1nj3 (Nov 30, 2006)

I wanna eat some tuna


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Isn't the Bible the most sold book ever with Tolkien coming second or am I just disillusional?



You're totally correct, Joko!  How are you? T_T


----------



## martryn (Nov 30, 2006)

I feel very insulted and a little sick at reading this last page.  I mean, seriously.  Can we be a little less offensive to the most important thing to me ever?


----------



## Procyon (Nov 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> I feel very insulted and a little sick at reading this last page.  I mean, seriously.  Can we be a little less offensive to the most important thing to me ever?



Srsly, poor Jesus. He was just a kindly carpenter that happened to be God's son.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Nov 30, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> You're totally correct, Joko!  How are you? T_T



Woah! Matt-matt!  

I'm doing great this past week; finally finding NF fun again so I'm around. Still having issues sleeping at normal times tho and my sleep pattern mostly consists of naps here and there. I also got a hair-cut today so now I don't look like a bum anymore. 

How are you Matt?


----------



## Nico (Nov 30, 2006)

You may not look like a bum but you still beg.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 30, 2006)

I wonder. Who created this forum? 0.0


----------



## Taxman (Nov 30, 2006)

tazmo.......


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 1, 2006)

Who created Tazmo?


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 1, 2006)

MECHAbootz said:


> Who created Tazmo?



The Internet. No more questions need be asked.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 1, 2006)

moridin said:


> too much plot no jutsu for my liking


Tomcat, your sig got imageshacked. ._.



OniTasku said:


> The Internet. No more questions need be asked.


Haha. Nice.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:


> The Internet. No more questions need be asked.



so....Al Gore?


----------



## Nico (Dec 1, 2006)

OniTasku said:


> The Internet. No more questions need be asked.



Win..........


----------



## Splintered (Dec 1, 2006)

Stop lying.  Everyone knows that Tazmo doesn't exist.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Who really created us then?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> Who really created us then?



I did. 

You were all lucky enough to be created in my image, as well, with only slight aesthetic manipulations.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 1, 2006)

^ So you're the guy I should blame for being born ugly?


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

judge|dre said:


> I did.
> 
> You were all lucky enough to be created in my image, as well, with only slight aesthetic manipulations.


Oh, by the way thanks for what you did to my private parts.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ So you're the guy I should blame for being born ugly?



I'm sorry son, you must have been one of the aesthetic manipulations. 



Aman said:


> Oh, by the way thanks for what you did to my private parts.



You should be thanking your mother for that.

B-B-B-BURN!!!


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Taxman (Dec 1, 2006)

Splintered said:


> Stop lying.  Everyone knows that Tazmo doesn't exist.



SHHHHHHHHHH!.........


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 1, 2006)

What's a Tazmo?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2006)

Splintered said:


> Stop lying.  Everyone knows that Tazmo doesn't exist.



SHHHHHHHHHH!.........
__________________
​*
The Fullmetal Alchemist Manga Pimping Thread

Eyeshield 21 manga pimping project​​*​
*~HYUUGA'S GIF CORNER~​**~Anime OP/ED Video Request Thread~​*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Woah! Matt-matt!
> 
> I'm doing great this past week; finally finding NF fun again so I'm around. Still having issues sleeping at normal times tho and my sleep pattern mostly consists of naps here and there. I also got a hair-cut today so now I don't look like a bum anymore.
> 
> How are you Matt?



 I need a hair cut in the worst way. My hair makes me look emo right now.  I'm glad you're around and finding this place fun again. NF is the center of the intranetz. Everything drifts on to it's shores and returns to it eventually.  Sorry to hear about weird sleep patterns. You must be tired. 

Nice Casino Royale ava by the way.  I'm OK. Glad the weekend's here. Next week I'm going to be damn busy, but that's to be expected with Christmas break coming up. I miss you a ton, man. Glad to hear you've been hanging in there though. 

Oh, who else agrees with me that this thread should temporarily be called the Mod Rape Crisis Center? XD


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Its obvious I created Tazmo with my Sharingan abilities. But I used too much power to create him and somehow he became money hungry.


Who was it, you or Dre?


----------



## Art of Run (Dec 1, 2006)

I know tazmo...for i am Tazmo...


----------



## Nico (Dec 1, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Its obvious I created Tazmo with my Sharingan abilities. But I used too much power to create him and somehow he became money hungry.



Child Porn Hungry also


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 1, 2006)

House drawings!!!!111 <333

Tazmo is my dupe account.  I created him after I joined, just felt bored and wanted to screw around with the space time continum.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, so who's telling the truth about Tazmo?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 1, 2006)

Tazmo is a Canadian Teenager by the name of Kevin Shiel, his first large Anime website was called DBvortex. =O


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 1, 2006)

But that website ironically disappeared into the vortex between his cheeks.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 1, 2006)

^ Very nice, Shroom-man! XDDDDD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 1, 2006)

Ronin, you change your name every day. :S

Who else thinks Ryuk rocks?

And you know when Tazmo posted that picture of his dog once? The dog was the real Tazmo. He's tricking us. D:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 1, 2006)

No wonder he didn't reply to your PMs, Matt. It's difficult to type with paws.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 1, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> No wonder he didn't reply to your PMs, Matt. It's difficult to type with paws.



They're still good for counting money with though, right?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 1, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> Ronin, you change your name every day. :S



Not everyday, just Wednesdays and twice on Tuesdays...


----------



## Splintered (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree with this new thread title.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 2, 2006)

but then jos would smother us all


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 2, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> The Uchiha Center sounds more elegant and noble.



Don't you think that wasting such an awe inspiring title on this Dung pit would be a crying shame?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 2, 2006)

-storms the front-

The centre is ours.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 2, 2006)

Not to mention he is awesome.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow.
So much Sasuke.

This place is now awesome. :3
Until Pek _Yondaime's_ it up.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 2, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Nothing is gonna happen, this is Uchiha territory now.




Excellent. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 2, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> pek already h8tin.


srsly?
lammmme.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 2, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Wow.
> So much Sasuke.
> 
> This place is now awesome. :3
> Until Pek _Yondaime's_ it up.



I called it. :3

Secondly;


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Sakura (Dec 2, 2006)

SASUKE GONE EMO. 

This thread is Uchihafied.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 2, 2006)

[size="REALLYFUCKING BIG"]*SAKURA FANS DO IT RITE*[/size]


----------



## Sakura (Dec 2, 2006)

Splintered said:


> [size="REALLYFUCKING BIG"]*SAKURA FANS DO IT RITE*[/size]



That's right. Loud and proud, uchihafucks.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 2, 2006)

*cerius anouncmnt*

*aburoYin* modded over the Artist's Gallery.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't collect much fanart anyway...

Congratulations to this person, even though I never heard of them.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 2, 2006)

CONGRATS. 

You deserved it. =D


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 2, 2006)

Delicious delicious.

Congraturation, aburoYin! DDD

additionally, sauska sux


----------



## Sasori (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow those fanarts were awesome 


Dawn's were the best of course


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Vegeta (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Nico (Dec 2, 2006)

Congratulation aburoYin!, a fellow Heros fan. =D

*countines Sakuke-fanart-trend*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 2, 2006)

lil bitch


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, like Uchiha Seto says. This is the "Uchiha" centre not "faggy other Naruto characters" center.


----------



## Nico (Dec 2, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> This is Sasuke-fanart ONLY!
> 
> Follow directions!



*Breaks rule*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Astronaut (Dec 2, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> *aburoYin* modded over the Artist's Gallery.


Anyone with a Heroes avatar can't be bad. :3



Sasori said:


> Wow those fanarts were awesome
> Dawn's were the best of course



  <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sasori (Dec 2, 2006)

Ando said:
			
		

> ​


**


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2006)

Fuck you, traitor. You went from being awesome to a drag queen.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 2, 2006)

for pek:

*Spoiler*: __ 








everyone else:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> for pek:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 **


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2006)

congrats Aburo 
i'm glad its you
take good care of it please 
btw can you take over SKOTW as well when week 76 ends
i dont have the time anymore and now you have the power as well so it's much easier


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

Jef!


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 2, 2006)

Howdy Aman 
take a look here BLOOD+ MANGA Chapter 17 RAW


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm way ahead of ya. XD


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 2, 2006)

Sasuke iz teh shit:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









*sigh* For the sakura fans:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2006)

Enough Sasuke fanart. Someone please start posting Ryuk for me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 2, 2006)

*bans Matt*


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2006)

Sasuke is good, but Ryuk's cute. He's addicted to Apples and does funny things when he can't have them. And he's just got the cutest voice. <3 "Haiyaku, Raito, haiyaku!" <---I know that's probably not really how it would be spelled, but whatever.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2006)

really close Matty Matt with the spelling....xD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2006)

Argh, my listening is always like that. I tend to slur words together and mix up spellings a bit. At least they don't talk as fast as the Italians though. :S


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2006)

or spanish telemundo.....xD

hurry as an adjective is Hayai....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2006)

*reads Death note manga after enjoying the first 9 episodes of the anime*

Damn...I'm super spoiled >_<


----------



## Taxman (Dec 2, 2006)

did you mean for that to be posted in the FLT CJ?...xD


----------



## Procyon (Dec 2, 2006)

You spoiled jerk. 

Actually, I've been watching the anime on Youtube. I read some of the manga, but only like the first ten chapters...So shh, no spoilers!

Haha, Telemundo. Speaking of Spanish, I dunno how many times I heard Feliz Navidad on the radio today. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> did you mean for that to be posted in the FLT CJ?...xD



What's wrong with posting random off-topic comments?  

wait...I think there's some rules against that kind of stuff


----------



## Sakura (Dec 2, 2006)

Death Note iz da shit, but Imma go with some more SASUKE. <333



sasukesasukesasukesasuke


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 3, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> What's wrong with posting random off-topic comments?
> 
> wait...I think there's some rules against that kind of stuff



We're mods, since when have we obeyed the rules?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 












So anyway...


----------



## Nico (Dec 3, 2006)

Am?thσn said:


> Enough Sasuke fanart. Someone please start posting Ryuk for me.




*Spoiler*: __ 









Sasuke <3


----------



## Procyon (Dec 3, 2006)

lolol So cute. Thanks. My day could always use more Ryuk. ^_^


----------



## Nico (Dec 3, 2006)

For Dawn(and Dani who is viewing)


*Spoiler*: __ 









Everyone else


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 3, 2006)

That is one cute L, Aimless.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 4, 2006)

L is so adorable. I want to mush him to bits. <3333 ><


----------



## Blue (Dec 4, 2006)

*squeals*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 4, 2006)

What programs do you use?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2006)

OMG veryone is liking L now D:

Edit: wtf did anyone see what I just saw?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 4, 2006)

Ewwww L          .


----------



## Sasori (Dec 4, 2006)

Misa > L + Light


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 4, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Are you the only one that is supposed to like him?



No just noting out how poular he's becoming.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 4, 2006)

I totally blame Suz's awesome L avatar she made for Blue as the reason for the upsurge in L activity


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 4, 2006)

Who are we talking about??????????


----------



## Taxman (Dec 4, 2006)

uh....L....from Death Note...the guy in all of the pictures that have been posted on this page excluding the first post


----------



## Naruyamcha (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep, there's now an abundance of L and whatnot!!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 4, 2006)

Umm, L is kinda freaky. Deal with the pain of wearing shoes like everyone else, you hunched-over, corpse-looking freak...

...Ryuk...<3


----------



## Nico (Dec 4, 2006)

For Matt



For Ryan (mabye new sig XD)

For  Mario 

For Pek and Seto 

For Dawn


For Dani


----------



## Nico (Dec 4, 2006)

Seto on MSN said:
			
		

> btw, peK doesn't like Sasuke, hes going to kill you XD


----------



## Taxman (Dec 4, 2006)

*saves picture......will possibly use it after the sig I plan on using on December 8th*


----------



## Nico (Dec 4, 2006)

Glad you liked it. 

I somehow though your name when I saw it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 4, 2006)

This is the cool and happening thread of the forum at the moment 

Guess it must be time for a lock then ?_?


----------



## Nico (Dec 4, 2006)

Henry 



Sasuke(the member)'


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 4, 2006)

-dies-


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 4, 2006)

Vegeta ftw. ALWAYS FTW.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 4, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> Vegeta ftw. ALWAYS FTW.



I predict my name will change back to Vegeta around Christmas.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 4, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> I predict my name will change back to Vegeta around Christmas.


Meh. ><
I want Ronin back.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 4, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Vegeta is fail  I lost respect for him during the majin buu saga, then lost even more respect that he had to use a device to turn SSJ4



You make me sad.  

READ THE FUCKING MANGA! [/Hinata's Fan]


----------



## Sakura (Dec 5, 2006)

L!!!! 
@pek: How could you. 

@James: Keep the username "Sasuke." Someone else is going to steal it. =OOOOO

For Seto:


For Dani:


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 5, 2006)

erm. 
L.

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sasuke.

*Spoiler*: __ 













For RoRo. <3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 5, 2006)

Sakura said:


> @James: Keep the username "Sasuke." Someone else is going to steal it. =OOOOO



No, they won't.


----------



## Nico (Dec 5, 2006)

For Seto



For Ronin


For Yoshi 

*Spoiler*: __ 








For Pek.


<3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 5, 2006)

Alas, Sakura lacks fanart... not that I look .

If only she was a man, then there'd be more.


----------



## Blue (Dec 5, 2006)

Sakura said:


> For Dani:



You are pretty, witty and gay. <3



> Alas, Sakura lacks fanart... not that I look .


Look in the fanclub's photobucket and say that. o_o


----------



## Nico (Dec 5, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Alas, Sakura lacks fanart... not that I look .
> 
> If only she was a man, then there'd be more.



I posted one for you this page. <3


Dani, look at the last page. ;3


----------



## Blue (Dec 5, 2006)

lol @ tennis-game pwnage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 5, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> You see what Uchiha powers do? It turns a pointless thread into a fanart station. Praise me now or later


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 5, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Actually I want all the GB members banned.



If only. >__>;


----------



## Sakura (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> No, they won't.



 



			
				Setoshi said:
			
		

> You're talking to a Uchiha here, it wont be that easy.
> 
> Thanks for the Sasuke fanart.



 



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> You are pretty, witty and gay. <3







			
				Setoshi said:
			
		

> You see what Uchiha powers do? It turns a pointless thread into a fanart station. Praise me now or later


----------



## De Monies (Dec 6, 2006)

but sakura fanart ish so pretty~

*Spoiler*: _and full of girl power and stuff T___T_ 








*goes overboard*


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH! TEH ATTACK OF TEH FOREHEAD! *hiraishins*


----------



## Sakura (Dec 6, 2006)

De Monies said:


> but sakura fanart ish so pretty~
> 
> *Spoiler*: _and full of girl power and stuff T___T_
> 
> ...



There's a reason I chose my username. PINK POWER. <33333


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Did someone say my name?


----------



## Splintered (Dec 6, 2006)

Sakura fanart itt?

I suddenly feel the need to come here.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 6, 2006)

_*LOL at agruements*_


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Actually I want all the GB members banned.


HAY THAR SETO

    



The Pink Ninja said:


> Sakura Fanart or GTFO


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, I bet you were up all night with that one. Good job.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

On Noes Sasori.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Wow, I bet you were up all night with that one. Good job.


I don't know what this post means 



Wolfwood said:


> On Noes Sasori.


wats up dawnii wawnii? =)


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasori said:


> wats up dawnii wawnii? =)


Not to much.
I haven't been called that in years. x]


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasori said:


> HAY THAR SETO


 
that is an insult to Sakura fans everwhere including me

@Wolfwood, nice Albedo avatar


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> @Wolfwood, nice Albedo avatar


Thank you.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> that is an insult to Sakura fans everwhere including me
> 
> @Wolfwood, nice Albedo avatar


You're insulting yourself by being a Sakura fan. D:


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Not to much.
> I haven't been called that in years. x]


lol i called u dat a couple of weeks ago on msn



pek the villain said:


> You're insulting yourself by being a Sakura fan. D:


LOLOLOLOL

I now have a liking for pek


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasori said:
			
		

> lol i called u dat a couple of weeks ago on msn


Yeaaah.
But you're the only one that still calls me that. xD



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> I now have a liking for pek


Everyone should like Pek.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 6, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Yeaaah.
> But you're the only one that still calls me that. xD


=)



> Everyone should like Pek.


what r teh benefits?


lol wheres ronin?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasori said:
			
		

> what r teh benefits?



His friendship?
I don't know.  
I've always been nice to Pek and it hasn't done me wrong. xD



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> lol wheres ronin?



RoRo needs to get online and on msn.
I miss him. :'o/


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 6, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> You're insulting yourself by being a Sakura fan. D:


 
If I ever get my hands on you.......    :toliet 

I let my smiles take care of you, enjoy.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2006)

What up with lame Sakura fans taking over this thread? Where is my ally 9Tomoe Hokage when I need him?


----------



## Nico (Dec 6, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> What up with lame Sakura fans taking over this thread? Where is my ally 9Tomoe Hokage when I need him?



Ron is too busy Christmas shopping for Cameron. D:


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

The FLT has been destroyed. 

Genma fanart, anyone?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> The FLT has been destroyed.
> 
> Genma fanart, anyone?


Yes please

FLT? What is that?


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Forum Leaders Thread...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 6, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> What up with lame Sakura fans taking over this thread? Where is my ally 9Tomoe Hokage when I need him?


 
We are all powerful, we will take over this forum!  

We will abduct your leaders and replace them with our own :abduct :abduct :abduct


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> The FLT has been destroyed.
> 
> Genma fanart, anyone?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Genma and Aoba? First time I've seen that, thanks Dawn. <333


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 6, 2006)

I like the second one


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 6, 2006)

Cosplay Genma?:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2006)

G E N M A !    

FEAR THE TOOTHPICK!


----------



## Procyon (Dec 6, 2006)

Screw the rules, I'm the Forum Leader.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't ban me, mighty FLTMOD. T__T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Too much forehead Sakura here



Too much Sakura is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Nico (Dec 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 









The perfect Yaoi couple.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

In all my fanarts the people are naked


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 6, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> In all my fanarts the people are naked



KakaSaku?  

PM!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> KakaSaku?
> 
> PM!!



Why would I have fanarts of them? :toliet 

I find it quite off putting


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 6, 2006)

SakuIno makes me cry.

I don't like yuri.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> SakuIno makes me cry.
> 
> I don't like yuri.





More your style of kidney?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 6, 2006)

No...


----------



## Procyon (Dec 6, 2006)

...I don't like yuri, because I can never seem to tell who the girls are. I like yuri fics though.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 6, 2006)

I hate fics when they make Haku a girl, and alive...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2006)

^ Yeah, nothing like some real hentai with dead Haku.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 6, 2006)

u              ?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> KakaSaku?
> 
> PM!!



>______________>


*Spoiler*: __ 














Erm, I don't have many straight couple folders. ><


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 6, 2006)

YAY!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> YAY!


I searched for those *JUST* for you.
You better be happy. 

[<3]


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2006)

HinataXNidaime ftw.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2006)

Why am I the only one that's not into all this gay crap?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> HinataXNidaime ftw.


Can't say I've ever seen that.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2006)

Sakura is hottest. Pink hair is invincible.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 7, 2006)

> Because Ino is the hottest Naruto character, Anko comes second.


<333333333 and and and I love Shizune as well 

so if you're not into all that yuri stuff, what do you think of this one?

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2006)

De Monies said:


> so if you're not into all that yuri stuff, what do you think of this one?


Beautiful, you don't have the source, do you?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 7, 2006)

Orochimaru knows how to have fun.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

Sasuke said:


> No...





 ?


----------



## Harlita (Dec 7, 2006)

De Monies said:


> *Spoiler*: __





You just won. For everything today.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 7, 2006)

@TPN: The arms are not proportionate! [/spaz]


----------



## Raptor (Dec 7, 2006)

That cat looks kinda creepy .__.

And this place is turning into another bath house .__.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 7, 2006)

Not as creepy as your sig, is that a cursed fruit?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

I dislike when women look like their drooling or spitting up something in Yuri pictures.
Its a major turn off. ><


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I dislike when women look like their drooling or spitting up something in Yuri pictures.
> Its a major turn off. ><



Yuuuuuuuuum


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yuuuuuuuuum


Haha. Henry, you always have to contradict me. ><


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 7, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I dislike when women look like their drooling or spitting up something in Yuri pictures.
> Its a major turn off. ><



Spreading Eagle Hidden Dickgirl.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

Lord Yu said:


> Spreading Eagle Hidden Dickgirl.


LOLOL. Drop down and get your eagle on.  

Aw. TBH is no fun. ;_;


----------



## Taxman (Dec 7, 2006)

> Aw. TBH is no fun. ;_;



every party needs a pooper


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 7, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> every party needs a pooper



That is way too good to pass up. >3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 7, 2006)

Uchiha Setoshi said:


> Posting because this thread lacks Uchiha.



...........


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Haha. Henry, you always have to contradict me. ><



No I don't.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No I don't.


Really now?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Really now?



*Insert owl here*


----------



## Splintered (Dec 7, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> I dislike when women look like their drooling or spitting up something in Yuri pictures.
> Its a major turn off. ><



There is truth here.  Tasteful yuri is always hard to find.


----------



## Nico (Dec 7, 2006)

Splintered said:


> There is truth here.  Tasteful yuri is always hard to find.


Double for Yaoi.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 7, 2006)

Aimless said:


> Double for Yaoi.



That depends on the couple though.  >_>  For a long time, the majority of the people I knew online were yaoi fans so despite all the crap out there, there were lots of gems.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

Aimless said:


> Double for Yaoi.


Yaoi is WAY easier to find tasteful pictures of then Yuri.
I have about a good handful of actually tasteful yaoi. :3


----------



## Nico (Dec 7, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Yaoi is WAY easier to find tasteful pictures of then Yuri.
> I have about a good handful of actually tasteful yaoi. :3


DDDDDDDDDDDD:



Splintered said:


> That depends on the couple though.  >_>  For a long time, the majority of the people I knew online were yaoi fans so despite all the crap out there, there were lots of gems.



Not tasteful. ;3

In those terms, it's tied with Yuri.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2006)

*Seto loses another pek-star.*


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, own3d by pek. That's sad.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> *Seto loses another pek-star.*


Wait. There are Pek-stars?
What do they look like?
It sounds cute. ><


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 7, 2006)

I wonder if people get like, spazzed out over my name changes.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 7, 2006)

Don't know, At first i was wondering who you were then i remember you wanted to namechange to Vegeta.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 8, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> I wonder if people get like, spazzed out over my name changes.



We try not to be.  

[/spazzzz]


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 8, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> I wonder if people get like, spazzed out over my name changes.



/spazzes and shit

Ronin will back at Christmas, its all good. <3


----------



## Nico (Dec 8, 2006)

Light said:


> Wow, own3d by pek. That's sad.



Wow, stabbed by Aimless. That's sad.

*stabs*


----------



## De Monies (Dec 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Beautiful, you don't have the source, do you?


T___T gomen~ I don't  it's been something close to a year since I actually looked at fanart websites xD this is just crap I found in my folders D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 8, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> I wonder if people get like, spazzed out over my name changes.



I only spaz out when I don't know who the hell they are.

With you it's easy to tell it's you because of the smell


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 8, 2006)

RONIN, SASUKE, THAT OTHER GUY...WHO NEEDS 'EM?


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 8, 2006)

Trunks>>Vegeta & Goku


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 8, 2006)

Trunks said:


> Trunks>>Vegeta & Goku


LOL. Ronin is your dad.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

so this is where the cool mods hang out


----------



## Sakura (Dec 9, 2006)

And the fanart stealers.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

mind if i join?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 9, 2006)

Shhh. It's supposed to be a secret. :amazed


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 9, 2006)

iafuvk hate yoi akl


----------



## Twizted (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok Chammy. What the dilly yo.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 9, 2006)

could have been caused by one of the previous timewarps or he gave himself the first post with a merge...

it's not that hard to think about...if you look at my first post....it was actually made months before I became a member because I was given the first post of a few FCs.


----------



## Twizted (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah I guess. But I rather like the idea that Cham built a time machine and traveled back in time a month to post in his favorite thread before he even registered. :|


----------



## Taxman (Dec 9, 2006)

unless he stole Reznor's.....he's just a normal member under extraordinary circumstances.....


----------



## Twizted (Dec 9, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> unless he stole Reznor's.....he's just a normal member under extraordinary circumstances.....





Extraordinary circumstances perhaps, but we all know chammy's not normal.


----------



## Nico (Dec 9, 2006)

Ryan remembers the anniversary! D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Shhh. It's supposed to be a secret. :amazed




but of coarse >_>

pfft.. theres no fanart


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> iafuvk hate yoi akl


Drink much?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Vegeta (Dec 9, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Drink much?



Shaddup.

-off to work-


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> so this is where the cool mods hang out



An oxymoron if I ever heard one.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

Vegeta said:


> Shaddup.
> 
> -off to work-



Haha.
Have a good day at work. <3


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 9, 2006)

Trunks said:


> Goku >>Vegeta & Trunks


What? I've never noticed you since today.

Fixed.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

LOL, mods are cool. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

Shroomsday said:


> An oxymoron if I ever heard one.



By NF's twisted standards of cool


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont get it (:


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 9, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Future Trunks was okay. GT verison was meh :/



Future Trunks was amazing, Kid Trunks was cool and GT Trunks was a disgrace

And u didnt notice me, because i got my name changed on Thursday.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2006)

GT Trunks was such a bitch, lol.

Oh well, he had teh easy life.


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 9, 2006)

in gt everyone but Vegeta slacked off, but thats GT which was fail.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

Trunks said:


> GT was a disgrace



Fixed


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 9, 2006)

^Thats another way to put it.


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 9, 2006)

STFU. Dragonball GT was good! End of discussion.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2006)

gt fails, that's it end off.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 9, 2006)

​


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

im watching the death note movie =o
-thanks to sexy sig (;


acting isnt that good D:


----------



## Twizted (Dec 9, 2006)

Any series that turns Vegeta from this:



to this:



sucks ass.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> im watching the death note movie =o
> -thanks to sexy sig (;
> 
> 
> acting isnt that good D:



I need to see the second half. D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

LOLOLOL

the hair reminds me of Bart Simpson 


Wolfwood said:


> I need to see the second half. D:


i think the anime is way better D:

did you finish watching my sassy girl? :3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought the trailer for the DN movie was lame as hell so I'm only seeing it if my friends actually force me to see it when it comes around. =/


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

i finished watching it, its not that fun :/


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2006)

Is DN movie even worth watching?

Cos if it is, i mite have to copy Hoon xD


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> i think the anime is way better D:
> 
> did you finish watching my sassy girl? :3


I prefer live action over anime.
They picked good actors to play the parts, I thought it was really good.
Though, like I said, I still have to see the sequel.



Sasori said:


> Is DN movie even worth watching?
> 
> Cos if it is, i mite have to copy Hoon xD


I liked it.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 9, 2006)

If its good enuff for dawn, its good enuff for me =)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

so, you didnt finish my sassy girl yet? xD


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

Sasori said:


> If its good enuff for dawn, its good enuff for me =)



 



hoon ♥ said:


> so, you didnt finish my sassy girl yet? xD


OH, I did. ><
I ment to answer that too.
I adored it.
I have such a crush on Cha Tae-hyun now.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

did you understand everything? xD


do you know what that thing in his pocket was? :3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> did you understand everything? xD
> do you know what that thing in his pocket was? :3



I ended up understanding most of it, I didn't understand like..
little bits and pieces, but then again, my Korean is a little iffy. xD

Nuu. What was it? ;_;


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

condom. <3


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> condom. <3


Lol.
Cute. ><


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

LOLOLOL that woman outside in the streets was giving it out to prevent AIDs..

the father asking him to empty his pockets was so random


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> LOLOLOL that woman outside in the streets was giving it out to prevent AIDs..
> 
> the father asking him to empty his pockets was so random


I know! xDDD

Seriously though, its one of my favorite movies now.

/makes avatar & sig combo


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

im gonna make a gif with those two in their school uniform

when they walked across showing their ID


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 9, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> im gonna make a gif with those two in their school uniform
> 
> when they walked across showing their ID



><
I wish I could make gifs.
I'd totally make moving avatar of him.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

i liek caek...

Huh? Oh sorry, I was miles away.

Please, continue your discussion.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2006)

You killed the convo .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet, what's my reward?

I imagine the bounty on a thread this long is pretty big.

PS; C-C-C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 9, 2006)

Your reward is a sexual experience with me. Just fly over to Sweden.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Your reward is a sexual experience with me. Just fly over to Sweden.



I'm putting this prize up on E-Bay because I'd rather have the money.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 9, 2006)

LMAO, tpn is funny. (;


----------



## Nico (Dec 10, 2006)

This thread is being overthrown by Women and Yaoi lovers.

Yay!


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 10, 2006)

Aimless said:


> This thread is being overthrown by Women and Yaoi lovers.
> 
> Yay!



o_0
This whole page so far as been male, other then me. ;_;


----------



## Nico (Dec 10, 2006)

I said Yaoi lovers also and hoon is....................>_>

*still <3*


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 10, 2006)

Aimless said:


> I said Yaoi lovers also and hoon is....................>_>
> 
> *still <3*



Hoon is a guy. D<


----------



## Nico (Dec 10, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Hoon is a guy. D<



I noticed. As said.

*still <3*


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 10, 2006)

Aimless said:


> I noticed. As said.
> 
> *still <3*



Ah, the '....' threw me off.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

whats up? (:


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 10, 2006)

What's currently "up" is that apparently there's confusion upon your gender. Don't get your panties in a knot all confusion have been tended to.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

well, the way i see it is

guys have girls in their sigs/avy
and girls have guys in their sigs/avy

:3


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 10, 2006)

So if i have a guy in my sig/avy wat does that mean?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> well, the way i see it is
> 
> guys have girls in their sigs/avy
> and girls have guys in their sigs/avy
> ...



................


----------



## Sakura (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryan = exception. >_________<

What's up, airheads?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 10, 2006)

FIIIIINNNAAAAALLLL FLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 10, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Ryan = exception. >_________<
> 
> What's up, airheads?


Someone just killed the thread.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 10, 2006)

Son Goku said:


> Someone just killed the thread.



It runs in the family.


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol...Sakura, you're everywhere today. Are you bored?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 10, 2006)

No, you're just thinking too much about me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm thinking too much about caek D:


----------



## Sakura (Dec 10, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm thinking too much about caek D:



You killed it again.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

Sakura said:


> You killed it again.



Sweet, that means I double my score!


----------



## Sakura (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn. I don't have my scissors. >______>


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello? .....


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah, Uchiha Seto. Good to see that TPN's evil ways didn't kill this thread completely. ^^

How are you, my man?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2006)

Pancakes are awesome. I should eat them more often. ^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Good to see that TPN's evil ways didn't kill this thread completely. ^^



What about my good hearted, charming, wolf in Uchiha's clothing ways? D:


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What about my good hearted, charming, wolf in Uchiha's clothing ways? D:



I didn't know you had those? In fact I'd call you an " E V I L - D O E R "!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ................



 


dang seto, that looks too good :/


----------



## Twizted (Dec 10, 2006)

RE: @ the Sig/avy thing: It's more like both sides have guys in their avys normally. :|

@ Pancakes: mmm yeah. Not only does this thread need more pancakes, but so do I. 

*Shuffles off away to make pancakes*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:


> RE: @ the Sig/avy thing: It's more like both sides have guys in their avys normally. :|
> 
> @ Pancakes: mmm yeah. Not only does this thread need more pancakes, but so do I.
> 
> *Shuffles off away to make pancakes*



i wish you could add the male or female sign somewhere in your profile


like hongfire :3
but whatever


----------



## Crowe (Dec 10, 2006)

/me adds more fuel to teh flame

Uchiha fanboys are all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! For real. The SandG ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) started hitting on me via pm, and I was "gtfo bitch" and he was like "oh plz push pek senior inside me" and pek senior was like "wouldn't think so...bitch" and I was like "loelz pwned".


----------



## pek the hero (Dec 10, 2006)

^ yeh, dem uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) b hittin on us 24/7. de incident wid de fatso was hilarious, he was like al desperate n shit n we juss turned him down n beat him up.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 10, 2006)

Fuck you peK!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

I think someone in this thread is wearing a cunning disguise ?__?



sunshine and gasoline said:


> I didn't know you had those? In fact I'd call you an " E V I L - D O E R "!



I prefer "C A E K - BAEKER!"


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 10, 2006)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Level: 5,000.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 10, 2006)

I have this ice box where my heart used to be =/


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 10, 2006)

Ain't heard that song yet...I ain't even trying to hear that shit.


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 10, 2006)

Uchiha Fan boys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because the Uchiha's are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who specialize in running and dodging hence the Sharingan. There is no clan/bloodline that can compete with the Saiyan.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 10, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think someone in this thread is wearing a cunning disguise ?__?
> 
> 
> > Who me?  I'm not wearing a disguise.  *starts running away*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> The Pink Ninja said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone in this thread is wearing a cunning disguise ?__?
> ...



Bye don't come back


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 10, 2006)

Trunks said:


> Uchiha Fan boys are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) because the Uchiha's are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who specialize in running and dodging hence the Sharingan. There is no clan/bloodline that can compete with the Saiyan.


Lol...I half like your style.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL @ TPN


too bad im not going anywhere D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 10, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> ​





hoon ♥ said:


> LOL @ TPN
> 
> 
> too bad im not going anywhere D:



It's nice to have appreciative fans

*Pees on you*


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 10, 2006)

im TPNs fan???




k.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 10, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Was is this nonsense I see above my post?



Because for Uchiha's; "IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH".


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 10, 2006)

Son Goku said:


> Lol...I half like your style.



ahaha, i sooo get that half joke 


edit: Anyone have a F.Trunks avatar or good sized stock photo of Future Trunks


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 11, 2006)

Trunks said:


> ahaha, i sooo get that half joke
> 
> 
> edit: Anyone have a F.Trunks avatar or good sized stock photo of Future Trunks


I can take HQ Screen Caps from the episodes...

Otherwise you can check out: Endroll


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 11, 2006)

Go thaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr!

And Trunks, Saiyan > Uchiha, but Uchiha > Everything else.


----------



## Twizted (Dec 11, 2006)

@ Trunks:

These are the best two that I have. The rest are group shots or bad quality.


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 11, 2006)

I've always wondered what the text read in the second pic.


----------



## Twizted (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah same here. I've never seen an image large enough to even see what language it is, let alone read it. Perhaps it's nothing. Just some made up text like what you see on the scanners.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello beloved FLT.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> im TPNs fan???



Yes. Yes you are.




> k.



See?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

So am I! You just didn't know. =D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Sakura said:


> So am I! You just didn't know. =D



Sweet, now all I need is a Fanclub for all these people to come out of the closet and gather in...


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

you asked me to trash it ><


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

moridin said:


> you asked me to trash it ><



Oh yeah...


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh yeah...



Say the word and I'll revive it. :3


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes 

I call co-owner if not owner, because TPN is DAAA MOSTT SMEXSDYEEE VIIRGINN EVVAZZ.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm already co-owner, you can not have it.

Aslo, it was trashed?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

Dani, you evviil.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

I try my best.


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2006)

Four Sakuratards gathered. This is now a Sakura Zone. All your DBZ characters and Uchihas come under our jurisdiction.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

Blue said:


> Four Sakuratards gathered. This is now a Sakura Zone. All your DBZ characters and Uchihas come under our jurisdiction.



If TPN is inside me, do I somehow fuse w/ the Sakuratard agenda? Oh, and I have no idea what I'm trying to say I haven't slept in some time lol. Caek anyone>?

Sakura Approved


----------



## Tsumi (Dec 11, 2006)

sakuratards :3


Sakura Approved


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

It's Sakura time. 

(*^__^*)


Sakura Approved


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

I must say that in the end I do prefer Sakuratards roaming here rather than DBtards roaming around; at least the former are more pleasant to look at.


Sakura Approved


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

UCHIHA JOSIP :amazed is a Sakutard too, no? =3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

Used to be during the short Sasori arc but now that she's back to Miss Useless I  don't like her again. =/

GET THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

OH SHI- Don't go there. 

Be a Sakuratard for me.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

Urahara > all your naruto and dbz characters silly nubs


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

moridin said:


> Urahara > all your naruto and dbz characters silly nubs



I feel the sudden urge to ... agree with you. O______o;;;;


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh no you di'ent.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

*raises the Sakura flag in thread*


> but now that she's back to Miss Useless I don't like her again. =/


Bad.  Bad.  No cookie for you.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

DaniSplints said:
			
		

> Bad. Bad. No cookie for you.



Oh God.

YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'VE DONE. DDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

> Oh God.
> 
> YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'VE DONE. DDDDDDDDDD:


It's all good.

I can run faster than he rolls.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

Splintered said:


> It's all good.
> 
> I can run faster than he rolls.



Oh yea. *piggybacks* :3


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

*steals a cookie*


----------



## Blue (Dec 11, 2006)

Sakura has to approve posts in this thread from now on. She's commented on a few of the above, watch it in the future.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

OH SH-

'Shannaro!' Sakura head, will you marry me? I'm wealthy and I don't live in an unsightly way. 

I'll marry you. Sakura's a girl.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

<3333


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

^ Double !

Everyone's invited to the wedding.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

Woot. <3333

A strip party?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

Ino is the new pre-timeskip sakura


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

Somehow, KK marrying a woman defies the laws of this universe.



> Ino is the new pre-timeskip sakura


Ino is hot.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope not.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

Splintered said:


> Somehow, KK marrying a woman defies the laws of this universe.



Hay sup. Wanna altercate?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

Rite in the ass. :amazed


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

Take away the U C H I H A from Naruto and you have pokemon but with ninjas.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 11, 2006)

Source of fail said:
			
		

> S&G O D has owned the thread.
> 
> This thread is over.



No, his useless rants are usually followed by a bout of binge eating. The thread is over when he swallows it.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

That's odd.

Because I'm quite sure that _Sasuke hasn't been in the manga for a couple of dozen chapters._

Oh wait :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Light said:


> Say the word and I'll revive it. :3


Do I have to guess what the word is?


Sakura said:


> Yes
> 
> I call co-owner if not owner, because TPN is DAAA MOSTT SMEXSDYEEE VIIRGINN EVVAZZ.


Lies


Splintered said:


> I'm already co-owner, you can not have it.
> 
> Aslo, it was trashed?


Yes, it was.


Sakura said:


> Dani, you evviil.


She is


Splintered said:


> I try my best.


She's an evil Mod Pordigy, not an evil genius of hard work.


Blue said:


> Four Sakuratards gathered. This is now a Sakura Zone. All your DBZ characters and Uchihas come under our jurisdiction.


One was enough given out vast superiority


Light said:


> If TPN is inside me, do I somehow fuse w/ the Sakuratard agenda? Oh, and I have no idea what I'm trying to say I haven't slept in some time lol.


... Inside you?


> Caek anyone>?



You said my caek was stale 



sunshine and gasoline said:


> Take away the U C H I H A from Naruto and you have pokemon but with ninjas.


Uchiha is like salt, a little bit can enhance a meal but anymore than that is disgusting and gives you heart disease.

It's also foten rubbed in NF wounds...


Splintered said:


> That's odd.
> 
> Because I'm quite sure that _Sasuke hasn't been in the manga for a couple of dozen chapters._
> 
> Oh wait :3



Sakura/KWGOD 08



Setoshi said:


> Yeah, well. _Once you see Sasuke's nose in a panel there's 40 threads about him._
> 
> True Story :3



That's because you guys are desperate.

Obvious fact.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> No its
> 
> Sasuke Fans > Sakura fans



Your cunning and reasoning grows with every post 

What next praytell, a STFUNOOBIE pictar?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Sasuke is the most hates character on Naruto. Thus we have to defend him more and proudly support him.



You know at least half of those haters were indifferent people you pissed off, right?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

Splintered said:


> That's odd.
> 
> Because I'm quite sure that _Sasuke hasn't been in the manga for a couple of dozen chapters._
> 
> Oh wait :3



Notice how all the people with* t a s t e* are laughing at Kishimoto's story these days? That's because there is a lack of *U C H I H A* .



The Pink Ninja said:


> You know at least half of those haters were indifferent people you pissed off, right?



Pissing fantards off is the funny part of the job.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Notice how all the people with* t a s t e* are laughing at Kishimoto's story these days? That's because there is a lack of *U C H I H A* .



No, you're just really whiney.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

Perhaps but perhaps I'm right and you're wrong and there are things to whine about. I pick the later since my opinions are facts undercover.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Perhaps but perhaps I'm right and you're wrong and there are things to whine about. I pick the later since my opinions are facts undercover.



You like the U C H I H A S

Your opinions are patently defective.



Setoshi said:


> At least Sasuke doesn't have to use a 80 year old women to control him how to fight *sag



It'd be way too easy to make a sex joke here.



sunshine and gasoline said:


> Pissing fantards off is the funny part of the job.



But you guys are by far the worst at being pissed...

​


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

If I was an Uchiha fan, I'd kill myself


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

> Sasuke is the most hated character on Naruto.


You have got to be shitting me D:

I've been defending Sakura from half the internet before you were..

Ok I don't have the conclusion for that sentence but let it be known that Sakura fans have to be tough.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

moridin said:


> If I was an Uchiha fan, I'd kill myself



Nope. If you were an Uchiha fan I'd kill you. You'd be bringing down our level of quality with your stupid 'Tom' name and indie looks.


----------



## Splintered (Dec 11, 2006)

If I were an Uchiha fan, I'd kill Setoshi.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

I like knives and other sharp things :3


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like knives and other sharp things :3



no you don't, pain scares you ><



> Nope. If you were an Uchiha fan I'd kill you.



gunna drown me with your tears...no wait...cut me with your razor 

emofanboys i tell thee

---

seto is fail as he keeps not reading ippo which drags the entire uchiha fandom down to unbelievable levels of fail


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

moridin said:


> no you don't, pain scares you ><



For the moment.

Anyway, I have 5000 posts.


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2006)

How did this thread ever end up like this?


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 11, 2006)

No idea, maybe a lack of imagaination????


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

5000 posts


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> As you can see Uchiha fanboys can change a lot


Like Itachi no longer being my favorite character.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2006)

moridin said:


> If I was an Uchiha fan, I'd kill myself


mori        wins


----------



## Neji (Dec 11, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> As you can see Uchiha fanboys can change a lot


 

they can run alot too


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

Speaking of forum leaders...


----------



## Ippy (Dec 11, 2006)

moridin said:


> If I was an Uchiha fan, I'd kill myself


Beautiful .


----------



## martryn (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm trying to think who Splintered is, and for the life of me nothing is coming up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 11, 2006)

martryn said:


> I'm trying to think who Splintered is, and for the life of me nothing is coming up.



Um... it's nothing to be ashamed of, just use some viagra?


----------



## Tsumi (Dec 11, 2006)

seto chan~ are you bashing sakura?


----------



## Tsumi (Dec 11, 2006)

calros ish win


----------



## Crowe (Dec 11, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Nope, she's one of my favorite characters.


-1.5 pek-star.

/me shakes head and leaves Seto FC


----------



## Neji (Dec 11, 2006)

> Uchiha hate only makes me stronger people.
> 
> The running comments only make me smile.


 
same for me, it's a win/win situation


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

Poor Setoshit.

Final statement: Sakuratards > Uchihatards


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Poor Setoshit.
> 
> Final statement: Sakuratards > Uchihatards



I broke my heart there. T__T


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

uchihatards make better fanarts D:


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I broke my heart there. T__T



I'd mend it with some explicit Sakura fanart if you'd let me.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

De Monies said:


> uchihatards make better fanarts D:


Ree has the right of things!  <333



Sakura said:


> I'd mend it with some explicit Sakura fanart if you'd let me.


That might only kill me. >_<


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

hihihi~ naurto rox kk


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Itachi and Sasuke fanarts = Yaoi and masturbation only


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

Sakura fanart = Only good for hentai.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

i bet sakura has cool pink pubes


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish I had pink pubes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish I had pubes


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

if i had pink pubes id keep them


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> if i had pink pubes id keep them



Who wants to be Royal Keeper of Kori's Pubes?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

probably noone

the pubes demographic is very small and limited to a small icelandic pessary salesman


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> That might only kill me. >_<



Then, I'll plan your funeral.  

I want Kori's pubes


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> probably noone





Sakura said:


> I want Kori's pubes



Ha, see?

I know my NFers


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Ha, see?
> 
> I know my NFers





Damn right yo.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

I want TPJ's non-existant pubes.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

I know somebody who dyed their pubes hot pink :S they're not as cool as they sound.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

so do i

can me 50/50?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

I own all of Kori's pubes, since nobody else wants them.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

*gifts pubes to laura, with compliments*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

I want Mary's hair. It looks so thick and black and awesome. My hair sucks.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

your hair is awesome.  it's been closer to sam beam then anyone else here


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 12, 2006)

id trade my hair for josips photogenicness anyday

i have to pay for my hair with eyes that are the size of pissholes in the snow T____T


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

De Monies said:


> your hair is awesome.  it's been closer to sam beam then anyone else here



True. Let's just hope I didn't give him lice. XDDD



Paracetamol Boy said:


> id trade my hair for josips photogenicness anyday
> 
> i have to pay for my hair with eyes that are the size of pissholes in the snow T____T



What photogenicness? I lack any that I am aware of. >_>

And what about your eyes, they look awesome to me. Also judging by them you appear to be a kind person; sometimes it's in the eyes. ^^


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

My nephews have lice *____* i heard they hate dirty hair anyway.  I haven't washed mine in a good month or two >__>;;  I will have to shave my head if I get them  
asian eyes are so much love, man.  they're.. enchanting. *throws mystical magic glitter around*


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

The pubes are mine now. 

Mary, I want your hair too. Mine lacks asianness, therefore, clashing with what I call my face.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

De Monies said:


> My nephews have lice *____* i heard they hate dirty hair anyway.  I haven't washed mine in a good month or two >__>;;  I will have to shave my head if I get them
> asian eyes are so much love, man.  they're.. enchanting. *throws mystical magic glitter around*


I had lice when I was very small and I still remember how much it sucked. It was ichy and then I had to fear this horrid smelling shampoo hat to kill them off. Horrible. T__T

And yeah asians really tend to have cool eyes and lol @ magic glitter. XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

I had lice but I killed them off with that flamable gel stuff 



Sakura said:


> Damn right yo.



Word up 



sunshine and gasoline said:


> I want TPJ's non-existant pubes.





Paracetamol Boy said:


> so do i
> 
> can me 50/50?


I'll post you some for X-mas 


sunshine and gasoline said:


> I want Mary's hair. It looks so thick and black and awesome. My hair sucks.



Indeed D:


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

You wish you were azn like me. xDDDD

But my eyes are horrifying. One's bigger than the other!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 12, 2006)

My eyes are small and piggy


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

My eyes are wicked, just to let you all know.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

My eyes have mangekyo sharingan.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

My eyes are whackier than yours.

@Henreee:  for da man.


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

choujos<3 said:
			
		

> My eyes have mangekyo sharingan.


 Maybe if you squint your eyes and turn your head and smoke a helluva lot of crack


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

De Monies said:


> Maybe if you squint your eyes and turn your head and smoke a helluva lot of crack



Ree sucks!


----------



## De Monies (Dec 12, 2006)

it's true


----------



## Sakura (Dec 12, 2006)

Ree sucks rocks!


----------



## Aman (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't hurt me please! T_T


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

Aman said:


> Don't hurt me please! T_T



*Stabs* >/[

De Monies, I love your new sig. <3333 win


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 12, 2006)

The second to last image in that sig could be taken the wrong way.


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

Itsuki is win.


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok, but Homo isnt


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

Everyone is trying to copy Ronin I see.

He must be a motivative role model.


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 12, 2006)

Ronin took me under his wing, I am his subordinate.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 12, 2006)

Ronin is a wanker. =/


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 12, 2006)

It's just like that whole Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers craze last year. Good times.


----------



## Nico (Dec 12, 2006)

OniTasku said:


> It's just like that whole Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers craze last year. Good times.



You are our forum elder. D:


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 12, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Ronin is a wanker. =/



He really is. 
[minus being English]


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 12, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> Actually he's the forums furry g o d


I concur .


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 12, 2006)

*I don't*                 .


----------



## Taxman (Dec 13, 2006)

Trunks said:


> *I don't*                 .



you don't get it


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 13, 2006)

Trunks said:


> *I don't*                 .



Quiet. For you know not of my infamy! >D

*Reads other posts and resumes laughing*


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 13, 2006)

I can't help but lol, regardless that it does reflect how I feel. Ah, the dichotomy of the situation.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 13, 2006)

G O D. <33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

D  O  G


Yiff Yiff


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 13, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> I demand a explanation on S&G's name change!



He's fat


----------



## Nico (Dec 13, 2006)

Forum elder or god, all we know that from this mysterious Con Oni is that he wins the Internet.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 13, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> I demand a explanation on S&G's name change!



family resemblance...


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

S&G, you're a disgrace.  
Change it back  

The Stay Puft Marshmellow Man hates you so.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 14, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> I demand a explanation on S&G's name change!



Fail.



The Pink Ninja said:


> He's fat



Win.



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> family resemblance...



More win.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

KK!!!


----------



## OniTasku (Dec 14, 2006)

Aimless said:


> Forum elder or god, all we know that from this mysterious Con Oni is that he wins the Internet.



You know too much. :abduct

*Aways, to the _Yiff Cave_!*


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank god for my lack of knowledge in this area.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 14, 2006)

SAKURA!!!


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

*defenestrate KK's boyfriend*

All's good.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 14, 2006)

T_T

Luckily, he can fly. Yea, he's that awesome.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

I can fly?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

Damn. ;____;

Flying boyfriends are rare, aren't they.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, I just noticed, your sig has caek


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

Caek is too kickass <333 It's vital!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

You have caek crumbs on your breasts... 

...

I Mean L does! LLL!


----------



## Sakura (Dec 14, 2006)

Apparently, I do too. 

How coincidental.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 14, 2006)

Sakura said:


> Apparently, I do too.
> 
> How coincidental.



E-Flirting with girls who you do not know the location, age or appearance of, or even if they're really girls?

God I missed this :3


----------



## Sakura (Dec 15, 2006)

If only you'd ask. 

I have all that data right here. xD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 15, 2006)

Sakura said:


> If only you'd ask.
> 
> I have all that data right here. xD



Otay >

*PMs*


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, friends?


----------



## Nico (Dec 15, 2006)

OniTasku said:


> You know too much. :abduct
> 
> *Aways, to the _Yiff Cave_!*



That's what friends are for. =D

To expose information about other friends on the internet. *Knows the location of the Yiff Cave* =o


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2006)

emosakura x emosasuke <3


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

im not a perv ):

its the truth.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 16, 2006)

Hentai Hoon is in denial. 

S&G killed the Stay Puft Marshmallow man. I'm happy now.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> im not a perv ):
> 
> its the truth.



We don't buy it


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah, I love this unique brand of legitamized post-whoring.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

you cant handle the truth! :I


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

Doo-Doo-Brown said:


> Ah, I love this unique brand of legitamized post-whoring.



Posts don't count here, jsut a good way to keep up appearances- 

OMG, this thread has become Blender material


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

_run away~_


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread is the original blender. Don't compare a copy like Blender to the FLT.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

It was never like this before o___O

And just because something is older doesn't mean newer thigns can't effect it


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2006)

True but considering that it had like 10 people spamming in at at almost any given time back when it first got active it was like a compact blender and hence should be considered the original blender. But I guess my pride as the former FLT mod makes me unable to compare it to the blender.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread is very blender-y. Nobody blames us for going off topic.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

I just want everyone to think I'm cool


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 16, 2006)

youre cool TPN


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

One member fooled into thinking I'm cool, 74,785 to go X/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I just want everyone to think I'm cool


I want the same thing!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I want the same thing!



Lose some weight and join the Sakura FC :3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 16, 2006)

No wonder (almost) no one thinks you're cool with suggestions like that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> No wonder (almost) no one thinks you're cool with suggestions like that.



My mum thinks I'm cool


----------



## Sakura (Dec 16, 2006)

I think you're cool. 

OMFG. S&G! KEIRA KNIGHTLEY!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

One more person convinced... but since hoon said I was cool fifty more people heve joined the forum


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

Sakura said:


> OMFG. S&G! KEIRA KNIGHTLEY!



I was feeling feminine + romantic yesterday. >_<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I was feeling feminine + romantic yesterday. >_<






It was in my paste notebook thing when I got here >__<


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

>________________<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> >________________<



There there, you are amongst friends who accept you for who you are <3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, TPN. I thought I was alone but now I see I have friends. T__T


----------



## Sakura (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I was feeling feminine + romantic yesterday. >_<



But she's beautiful.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

^ I know and hence why I'm using her as my avi. XD


----------



## Aman (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> This thread is the original blender. Don't compare a copy like Blender to the FLT.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2006)

Tss, this thread is more like the suckup thread. >.>

/me burns thread.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

^ Not so much now as when I posted in it pre-modship I think.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I was feeling feminine + romantic yesterday. >_<


I always feel like that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

i liek caek and Merry Christmas :3


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ Not so much now as when I posted in it pre-modship I think.


Fucker, you told me to fuck off, I should've banned you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

^ You deserved it for treating me like shit, just because I was a suck-up! Fuck off, peKep!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

sucking up for modship? 

edit: i came at an interesting time


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ You deserved it for treating me like shit, just because I was a suck-up! Fuck off, peKep!


I did not, apparently you were trying to make a name for yourself, I was a noob modlet at that time so I didn't want to go to far with it. I found the thread: sunshinebeingavagina


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> sucking


I have a tongue piercing.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 17, 2006)

wonder what you do with it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> I did not, apparently you were trying to make a name for yourself, I was a noob modlet at that time so I didn't want to go to far with it. I found the thread: sunshinebeingavagina



Oh, yeah, that was when a n00b like me owned you! 

We had a few other clashes if I remember correctly but I don't remember in which thread(s?).


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2006)

hoon ♥ said:


> wonder what you do with it.


I don't use teeth either.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 17, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Oh, yeah, that was when a n00b like me owned you!


 More like Occa and Renzor had told me to stop fucking around in ANBU section >_>


sunshine and gasoline said:


> We had a few other clashes if I remember correctly but I don't remember in which thread(s?).


Can't remember really other then our joke fight which got most of the mod-team confused and pissed, I just remembered this one because I remember wanting to retaliate but couldn't.

Found it; MSN Plus! - it was done in this thread but someone moved the posts :/


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

There was one in the Off-topic but I can't remember it's nature. There was another one in the old Complaints where you insulted me and I got so pissed that I couldn't post anything except a flame at you so I stopped posting in the thread completely. 

Looking back at it; I enjoyed trolling these forums.


----------



## Blue (Dec 17, 2006)

Stupid kids, stop making us look bad. Especially you, son. Trolling the FLT is like peeing in the toilet.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry, mom. T__T

<3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

Haha, mum yelled at you ^___^

*Is a mummy's boy*


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2006)

Wait, if she's ur mummy, doesn't she count as a MILF?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

Sensei said:


> Wait, if she's ur mummy, doesn't she count as a MILF?



I'd fuck anything that has a pulse right now ?___?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 17, 2006)

Pinky said:
			
		

> I'd fuck anything that has a pulse right now ¬___¬


......damn......damn.

I really don't know what to say to that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

Or not o____O


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 17, 2006)

Sensei said:


> Wait, if she's ur mummy, doesn't she count as a MILF?



My mom is pretty but I won't have your bitch-ass drooling over her, Master.


----------



## martryn (Dec 17, 2006)

> Wait, if she's ur mummy, doesn't she count as a MILF?



Meh, overrated.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 18, 2006)

Sasuke's rofling at you.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 18, 2006)

Today I couldn't open a jar of marmalade. I solved this problem by using my 
*m a n g e k y o s h a r i n g a n* to sent the cap to another dimension. Now I don't know how to close the jar. Me sayd now.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 18, 2006)

It sucks to be an Uchiha.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 18, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> My mom is pretty but I won't have your bitch-ass drooling over her, Master.


Bring it!



martryn said:


> Meh, overrated.


You are the most negative and depressing person on NF.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 18, 2006)

Sensei said:


> You are the most negative and depressing person on NF.



Mario?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 18, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Mario?



Where are you, Ronin?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2006)

you're all some goofy fellows....


----------



## Ippy (Dec 18, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Mario?


Damn, I forgot about him.........>>

It's a toss up then.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 18, 2006)

YAHOO!!!!!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 18, 2006)

pek got promoted to supervillain!


----------



## De Monies (Dec 18, 2006)

*implodes*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 19, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> pek got promoted to supervillain!


 
I thought you got promoted. Nice job_*runs and gets anti-pek armor and Hidan* _Friends??


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

lol.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 19, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> lol.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn. That's pretty kickass. >____>


----------



## Yosha (Dec 19, 2006)

that is so over done.


----------



## Nico (Dec 20, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> pek got promoted to supervillain!



Does this mean he is going to start stealing candy from children?

*Pokes villain*


----------



## Shunsuii (Dec 20, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 21, 2006)

don't b h8n on pek. :amazed

See? Now his name is flashing. =O


----------



## Sakura (Dec 21, 2006)

I see where this is heading.


----------



## Nico (Dec 21, 2006)

Setoshi said:


> He hates on me, I just speak the truth.



Sounds like someone misses his Pek-stars.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2006)

I think my peK-stars are a few million in the minus.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2006)

Aimless said:


> Does this mean he is going to start stealing candy from children?
> 
> *Pokes villain*


No. I'm stealing the children from the candy!

SandG: Actually no. You've always been an Uchiha fan so you're at 0.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2006)

You may be a god peK, but always remember that I am stronger. I have no limit.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2006)

You have no limits for how much you can fail that is. Stronger then me? Pfft...


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 21, 2006)

It all comes down to whoever has the bigger wang-kai.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 21, 2006)

first feared by jesus and now this...


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2006)

I was the original "feared by Itachi" and then NN changed it to Jesus. The poser peKep here tried to be as cool as me (failing I might add) by also being feared by Itachi.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2006)

Haha, no. I had my own rank but our collided when I got neg repped by KK with his, at that time, monstrous rep.


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 21, 2006)

Monstrous 'rep'?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 21, 2006)

^ Jack's penis is scary. T__T

I thought you joined my group intentionally since I thought you wanted to piss LotU off. XD


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 21, 2006)

i smell and hear hoax
how i do miss this place =D


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 21, 2006)

I own both pek and saggy w/ my left ovary. Fin.


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

Jef88 said:


> i smell and hear hoax
> how i do miss this place =D




 How are you?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 22, 2006)

Jef is back?


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 22, 2006)

not realy back no
gotta study now and make some paintings and stuff 
i'm oke
glad its the season of depression again 
howdy Aman 
hey Laura 
and others
early but what the hell happy hollidays


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 22, 2006)

Good to see you again, Jef.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 22, 2006)

same here Jos 
nice seeing you too
i would love to ask you how have you been?
but i doubt this is the place to do so 
guess i forgot how to spam


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 22, 2006)

lol I've been doing fine, Jef. The usual holiday crap is pulling me down tho and family will be coming tomorrow. All in all, decent.

How have you been? <3


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 22, 2006)

lol
same here
i'm getting my holliday depression
it kicked in last week
but i hope the dinner tonight is gonna change my mood

but i hope its a good reason to make some nice decent pictures


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 22, 2006)

We are the Cheeky girls :3


----------



## Aman (Dec 22, 2006)

Happy Holidays to you too.  <3


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Holidays everyone! 

Jef, it's been awhile.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Happy Holidays ^__^


----------



## De Monies (Dec 23, 2006)

is that michael jackson's face on santa there ;_____;
I missed jef


----------



## furious styles (Dec 23, 2006)

De Monies said:


> is that michael jackson's face on santa there ;_____;



No that's his evolved form, Brian Peppers.

[hint] : Use the Rape-Stone to evolve.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 23, 2006)

How about the next stage??!?!?!?!?!!!


----------



## De Monies (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm so out of the e-loop


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 23, 2006)

De Monies said:


> is that michael jackson's face on santa there ;_____;
> I missed jef


i missed you Tooo Mareeeeeeee :thasadface




De Monies said:


> I'm so out of the e-loop


that makes seven of us =O


----------



## Aman (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas FLT-whores.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 24, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. <3333

Santa won't be passing by your house this year.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 24, 2006)

dang, i was getting my weapon ready too :/


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 24, 2006)

Sakura said:


> How about the next stage??!?!?!?!?!!!



Brian Peppers is the ultimate stage

It goes Black Michael Jackson > Evolves into White Michael Jackson in the 1990s > Evolves into Brian Peppers with the rape stone


----------



## De Monies (Dec 24, 2006)

I still don't get it >.<;


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 24, 2006)

De Monies said:


> I still don't get it >.<;



Brian Peppers is the guy in my sig.

He's a registered sex offender.

People assumed he was this horribly hideous freak going around mollesting kids (He really looks like this, it's not shopped).


Actually all he did was grab the ass of the nurse in his carehome


----------



## De Monies (Dec 24, 2006)

poor bloke


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 24, 2006)

De Monies said:


> poor bloke



yeah i did research on him a few months ago
and after reading his official story i feld so bad for him
he's in a weelchair and such
the sexoffence was even an overreaction of an acident if i'm not mistaking


----------



## Ram (Dec 28, 2006)

hey jeff welcome back

and lol


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2006)

Seto/Suz for forum leaders 08


----------



## Ram (Dec 28, 2006)

That picture makes me 

And who are forum leaders of 06 and 07?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2006)

ram said:


> And who are forum leaders of 06 and 07?



08 is just significant because it's when the next US elections are and the whole 04 thing is a US catchphrase (Election dates being variable in the UK).

Remind me to hold mock forum elections in the Blender in 2008


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 28, 2006)

Obito said:


> hey jeff welcome back
> 
> and lol





Don't need to link to my photobucket =\


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 28, 2006)

Obito said:


> hey jef welcome back
> 
> and lol



thanks
its been a wile


----------



## Ram (Dec 28, 2006)

I was going to make a thread titled 'Hey Vegeta...' in the Questions forum but you changed your name.

And  yea, 2008 must be an important year for those Americans.

Yea jeff, you started uni right?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Jef88 said:


> thanks
> its been a wile



Are you back for good?
Or just breaking from school?


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm in uni/college one of those

i should be working for school and studying for my exaams but i'm taking one week of extreme chill. 
i'll hop in every now and than but back? neh


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 28, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Don't need to link to my photobucket =\


That is made of god-level win.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 28, 2006)

Jef88 said:


> i'm in uni/college one of those
> 
> i should be working for school and studying for my exaams but i'm taking one week of extreme chill.
> i'll hop in every now and than but back? neh



Ah, alright.
Haru and me were just talking about you last night.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 28, 2006)

Speaking of being back............

I'M BACKKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Ah, alright.
> Haru and me were just talking about you last night.



=O
youre theme reminds me of my old DD theme i had about a year ago for 4 months orso

i kinda just came to post some art 
and check who i had to do give a christmas precent in the artsection


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 29, 2006)

*Summons posters with a flute*


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2006)

How did I get here?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2006)

Snorlax always looked mad when I woke him up with the pokeflute. -_-


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

How on earth did Aburo gain these powers? Why not Jef?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> How on earth did Aburo gain these powers? Why not Jef?



Who are you again?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> How on earth did Aburo gain these powers? Why not Jef?



3 days ago this conversation happened. -_____________-
Stop being slow xD


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 30, 2006)

Dawn smells like poo.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Dawn smells like poo.


You don't exactly smell like rainbows and sunflowers either sir.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 30, 2006)

You'd know wouldn't ya, ya little nympho.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Ronin said:


> You'd know wouldn't ya, ya little nympho.


Haha. Glass houses baby.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Who are you again?



I'd rather not tell you. You hate me. 


@Dawn, not my fault for not checking post dates.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

Haru said:


> @Dawn, not my fault for not checking post dates.



Yuh it is. x]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 30, 2006)

People who live in glass houses better not play naked twister


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

Damn, that Dawn chick (I think I've put the right name where it belongs) has a lot of posts for someone whose only been here for a few months.  She'll pass CCHT before too long if she keeps that up.  

I ran into a mod I didn't know in a thread the other day.  Ms. Mura, or Mrs. Mura, or Mura something.  Who is that?  Some name change something, right?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> People who live in glass houses better not play naked twister


D:
Its more exciting that way. :3



martryn said:


> Damn, that Dawn chick (I think I've put the right name where it belongs) has a lot of posts for someone whose only been here for a few months.  She'll pass CCHT before too long if she keeps that up.
> 
> I ran into a mod I didn't know in a thread the other day.  Ms. Mura, or Mrs. Mura, or Mura something.  Who is that?  Some name change something, right?



that Dawn chick? I'm hurt. T_T
Ms. Mura is usually in the graphics/art area, she's really quite talented. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> I ran into a mod I didn't know in a thread the other day.  Ms. Mura, or Mrs. Mura, or Mura something.  Who is that?  Some name change something, right?



I don't know who she is either, outside of being a name on the Forum Leader List



Hero Dies Trying said:


> D:
> Its more exciting that way. :3



So is picking up your kids from school if you've taken some hallucinogenic drugs.

That doesn't make it a good idea.



> that Dawn chick? I'm hurt. T_T



Why? At least he knows your name


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

> that Dawn chick? I'm hurt. T_T



I don't see any reason why you should be.  Am I supposed to know your real name through casual observation of random posts?  You don't know my real name, and I've released it on the forums several times.  Should I be hurt?  



> Ms. Mura is usually in the graphics area, she's really quite talented. :3



Is she new, or is it just a recent name change?  I don't recognize the user name at all and she's apparently been around since '04, which makes me think it's just a name change thing.  I don't frequent any of the graphics forums though since I lack talent in art, so it might just be one of those under the radar things to me.  I pride myself in knowing the movers and shakers of the forums (ensures a longer forum lifespan for me, I suppose), so I'd like to know who I'm dealing with (apparently I'll be running into her for a while in another thread I frequent).


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> Is she new, or is it just a recent name change?  I don't recognize the user name at all and she's apparently been around since '04, which makes me think it's just a name change thing.  I don't frequent any of the graphics forums though since I lack talent in art, so it might just be one of those under the radar things to me.  I pride myself in knowing the movers and shakers of the forums (ensures a longer forum lifespan for me, I suppose), so I'd like to know who I'm dealing with (apparently I'll be running into her for a while in another thread I frequent).



She used to be Murasaki methinks.


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

> She used to be Murasaki methinks.



I am lost then.  I've never heard of her.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> So is picking up your kids from school if you've taken some hallucinogenic drugs.
> That doesn't make it a good idea.


thats so unsafe. D:


			
				The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> Why? At least he knows your name


True.


			
				martryn said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason why you should be.  Am I supposed to know your real name through casual observation of random posts?  You don't know my real name, and I've released it on the forums several times.  Should I be hurt?


Usually when I'm referred to as 'that Dawn chick' is either said in dislike or I'm in trouble. I guess its out of habit that I dislike it. I don't know your name, I am somewhat sad that I don't, if you've said it several times. Makes me feel somewhat oblivious.



			
				martryn said:
			
		

> Is she new, or is it just a recent name change?  I don't recognize the user name at all and she's apparently been around since '04, which makes me think it's just a name change thing.  I don't frequent any of the graphics forums though since I lack talent in art, so it might just be one of those under the radar things to me.  I pride myself in knowing the movers and shakers of the forums (ensures a longer forum lifespan for me, I suppose), so I'd like to know who I'm dealing with (apparently I'll be running into her for a while in another thread I frequent).


Ever since I've been around, I'm pretty sure she's always been Mura. But you've been around longer, so she might have had a name change before.


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

> I don't know your name, I am somewhat sad that I don't, if you've said it several times. Makes me feel somewhat oblivious.



No, and to your credit, at least people call you by name.  Few people call me by my name, so it doesn't really get around.  You'd have to be stalking me to have much chance of randomly coming across my name.  It's Oliver, by the way.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> It's Oliver, by the way.



No, its Marty. Get over it.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> No, and to your credit, at least people call you by name.  Few people call me by my name, so it doesn't really get around.  You'd have to be stalking me to have much chance of randomly coming across my name.  It's Oliver, by the way.


Oliver? What a cute name. ><
I can remember that! 
I'm pleased to make your acquaintance, Oliver.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 30, 2006)

Patrick Moore plays the Xylophone


----------



## Aman (Dec 30, 2006)

martryn said:


> I ran into a mod I didn't know in a thread the other day.  Ms. Mura, or Mrs. Mura, or Mura something.  Who is that?  Some name change something, right?



Isn't that Murasaki...?


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

> Isn't that Murasaki...?



Oh, so you know her?  I must be the only one.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah she is 

=O i heard my name falling a page ago

Dawn how can you not know Martyn 
martyn how can you not know kristina


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

> martyn how can you not know kristina



Who?  I thought we were talking about that Dawn lady.


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 30, 2006)

i talk about both of them >D
*sprinkles confusion*


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2006)

> i talk about both of them >D
> *sprinkles confusion*



Argh!  Ok, who is this Kristina woman.  Is that Ms. Mura?


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 30, 2006)

correct


----------



## Aman (Dec 30, 2006)

Martryn has become such a clever boy.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldn't be worried martryn, chances are she doesn't know who you are either.


----------



## Nico (Dec 31, 2006)

I like it when Oliver tries to remembers people. It makes them feel special.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 31, 2006)

I never knew Marty was an Oliver. 

I learn something new everyday. x]


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 31, 2006)

great it keeps you sharp and clearminded


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 31, 2006)

I still call him marty, it's more fun.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2006)

The ladies call him "Ohhhhh God!"


----------



## Sakura (Dec 31, 2006)

I like to think of him as Marty. =)


----------



## Nico (Jan 3, 2007)

First post of 07 in thread. =]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually I made it. =D

*points*


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Actually I made it. =D
> 
> *points*



Why you gotta bring people down?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm concerned and fucked at the same time.......


----------



## Nico (Jan 3, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Actually I made it. =D
> 
> *points*


I made the first post. 

Or second. *bashes time zones*


----------



## Sakura (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry Dawn. x[


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

ZOMG!!!! i can actually read the chinese in Dawn's sig


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

Big deal, I can too.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

But my chinese is limited to grade 5 =)


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 4, 2007)

Sasori said:


> ZOMG!!!! i can actually read the chinese in Dawn's sig





<3333333


I had to change it cause Shrooms is a genius.


----------



## Tazmo? (Jan 5, 2007)

Geg for Konoha TV mod


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, you just had to change that Chinese.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm hungry.

Sakura write some random basic chinese for me to read =3


----------



## Crowe (Jan 5, 2007)

<-><d._.b><->


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 5, 2007)

Laura has gone to bed now, I tucked her in myself :3

And now a word from our sponsors:


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> <-><d._.b><->



He's got some big ears.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 5, 2007)

Henry, I didn't know we were so close.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 5, 2007)

Did Henry get banned for sexual assault? I always knew he was the type.


----------



## Nico (Jan 5, 2007)

Yoshi, the type you liked.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 5, 2007)

I smell PDA. 

Alreadii, 你是个王八蛋。Oh shi- that was an insult.
Pekster, small eyes; big ears; my type. :]


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I smell PDA.
> 
> Alreadii, 你是个王八蛋。Oh shi- that was an insult.
> Pekster, small eyes; big ears; my type. :]


I'll PDA you. 
I liked him first.  

ngóh oi néih >_______>
WAIT! :3
wǒ ài nǐ


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> I'll PDA you.
> I liked him first.
> 
> ng?h oi n?ih >_______>
> ...



You whore. 
Fine. I'll sulk. 

I love you too, Dawny Bear. <3


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You whore.
> Fine. I'll sulk.
> 
> I love you too, Dawny Bear. <3



DDDDD:   
You can keep Pek the duck, he's a handful anyways. 

<33


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> DDDDD:
> You can keep Pek the duck, he's a handful anyways.
> 
> <33



Fine, I'll take Pek. 
& Henry. <3333


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Fine, I'll take Pek.
> & Henry. <3333


I like Henry too.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

You like Vash. 
I like Henry.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Henry, I didn't know we were so close.



You didn't?

Oh 

I got a neg from Ronin for being too cool D:


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You didn't?
> 
> Oh
> 
> I got a neg from Ronin for being too cool D:


I like being close like this. 

Lol. Srsly? xD
Silly RoRo.
You should yell at him.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

All the better reasons to neg people. XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> You should yell at him.



ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Haven't chatted with him in so long, he forgot our Jack Johnson craze phase. =O


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


Wow, that was something fierce.


Sakura said:


> Haven't chatted with him in so long, he forgot our Jack Johnson craze phase. =O



Lol.
Ronin likes Jack Johnson? xDDD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Lol.
> Ronin likes Jack Johnson? xDDD



It's been awhile. xD
But if I'm not wrong, I first started talking to him because of his Jack Johnson sig.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> It's been awhile. xD
> But if I'm not wrong, I first started talking to him because of his Jack Johnson sig.


LOLOLOLOL.
This has shed a WHOLE new light on Ronin for me.
Just...wow. x]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> LOLOLOLOL.
> This has shed a WHOLE new light on Ronin for me.
> Just...wow. x]



Oh god. I just screwed up right there.
>.>
<.<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spits up a hairball*


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh gross.

Save that for later. :[


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

You want me to spit hairballs on you later?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

When I have my clothes on. Sure. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

You're Naked now? D:


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I smell PDA.
> 
> Alreadii, 你是个王八蛋。Oh shi- that was an insult.
> Pekster, small eyes; big ears; my type. :]


lol "wong bat dan" xDD

btw I speak cantonese so i duno how I would pronunce that in mando =p

And whats the character after 是?

I learnt traditional so i dun haev a clue about simplified 



The Pink Ninja said:


> You're Naked now? D:


Sounds fun =D


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

That's 'ge' in simplified. Simplified > Traditional. Fact. :3

Nakkid pleasures. <333


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

^ oh rite dat makes sense.

Wait can you speak Cantonese xD?

And I didn't have the choice of learnin simplified ;_;

I can hardly remember any chinese anyway, because I quit around when I was 14 lol.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, I can. :3333 Lived in Hong Kong for awhile.

YOU QUIT??!?!?!?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 6, 2007)

^ lol i gave it up for basketball xD

And how long did you live in HK for? And where in HK?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Nakkid pleasures. <333



... Which would be? D:<


----------



## Sakura (Jan 6, 2007)

Sasori said:


> ^ lol i gave it up for basketball xD
> 
> And how long did you live in HK for? And where in HK?



You tard. 

I lived in HK for about 7 years ( yea. still can't speak the canto D: ). And near the peak.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2007)

lol thats fucking far away from no where xDD

You should have stayed in HK....actually i duno wot it's like in mainland China...never been there.

Heard the rural area is pretty rough but the city is beautiful?

Going HK for the first time in about 4 years this summer...gona be staying near Hong Hum =)


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You tard.
> 
> I lived in HK for about 7 years ( yea. still can't speak the canto D: ). And near the peak.


有什么希奇的？

我爱你。 =3


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> 有什么希奇的?
> 
> *我爱你*。 =3


dats all i understand xDD

dawn how comes ur chinese and korean an shit is so good =/ ?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 8, 2007)

Sasori said:


> dats all i understand xDD
> 
> dawn how comes ur chinese and korean an shit is so good =/ ?



Well, I'm Korean on my mothers side, so that explains that.
As for Chinese and Japanese, I have to much free time.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmm...so do you speak it fluently?

Like do you speak it at home or something?

And, lol at least your doing something constructive with your free time.

Chinese and Japanese languages are amazing assets in our modern day world.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Hmm...so do you speak it fluently?
> 
> Like do you speak it at home or something?
> 
> ...



I don't speak Korean fluently like my mother, though I can speak here's and theres. I can talk to her a small bit when I'm at home, it makes it easier on her to tell me whats going on with her [because she tends to have some engrish tendencies when she speaks english].


----------



## Sasori (Jan 9, 2007)

^ ah lol xDD


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 10, 2007)

*IT MUST BE KNOWN THROUGHOUT THE FORUM, FOR TODAY IS THE DAY UPON WHICH WE CELEBRATE THE ALMIGHTY CODE! IT IS CODE-DAY! LET US ALL REJOICE AND TAKE PART IN THE FESTIVITIES!*


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2007)

Code... he's the Street Fighter fan, right?  Is he still around?


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes; he's still around, the he mostly frequents the nf IRC now. Though if anywhere on the forum, he'll be in the OB.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 10, 2007)

Top of the mizzles to you me lizzles!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 10, 2007)

He was debating in the Bleach vs 100xAkatsuki thread a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

* THE WINNER BY KNOCK OUT AND THE NEW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLLLLLDDDD, The ITALIAN STALLION, ROOOCCKKKYYYY BALBOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



THE WINNER BY KNOCK OUT AND THE NEW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLLLLLDDDD, The ITALIAN STALLION, ROOOCCKKKYYYY BALBOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



THE WINNER BY KNOCK OUT AND THE NEW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLLLLLDDDD, The ITALIAN STALLION, ROOOCCKKKYYYY BALBOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
*


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Once upon a time, ^ (use bro) grew up in tiggers with Spics abd Chinks.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 11, 2007)

ಠ_ಠ

Am I a forum leader yet?​


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2007)

ZOMG, happy smodding, TBH and Harlita!

And, eh... sad de-smodding, Hokage Naruto?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 11, 2007)

HN is going to be busy with real life and thus decided to step down for the time being

also, Lacus Clyne was advisor'd for also being busy with real life


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

Grats on your promotions


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Taxman. 

Congrats Newbie. <3

Kakashi's Fangirl, NO!


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats Harley and Ryan! It's sad to see the other two step aside for the time being, but life definitely takes precedent. I'm sure you two will do a fine job, though.


----------



## gabha (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm optimistic and pessimistic at the same time at TBH's promotion. On one hand, He can finally do what he so does (which being a fantastic moderator of what he's assigned) across all the sections. On the other hand, I fear that the situation of all of NF at hand might be too much even for him to handle, resulting in him not doing much about it or quitting altogether.

Either way congrats, you deserved it.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

> resulting in him not doing much about it or quitting altogether.



I doubt it....I'm currently having fun trying to lasso Konoha TV...

there is one section though that does wear me out though...but it too can be fun in short doses....xDD

thanks to everyone giving us "congrats"....


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations TBH!


----------



## Tazmo? (Jan 12, 2007)

I expected TBH to go into smodship a long time ago before he was even modded. Congrats.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 12, 2007)

gabha said:


> I'm optimistic and pessimistic at the same time at TBH's promotion. On one hand, He can finally do what he so does (which being a fantastic moderator of what he's assigned) across all the sections. On the other hand, I fear that the situation of all of NF at hand might be too much even for him to handle, resulting in him not doing much about it or quitting altogether.
> 
> Either way congrats, you deserved it.



You're sounding like Martryn.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ronin said:


> You're sounding like Martryn.



you're sounding like Vegeta

congrats Ryan and Harley


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2007)

> You're sounding like Martryn.



Don't say that like it's a bad thing.  The forum would probably be better off if more people sounded like me.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 12, 2007)

TBH looks so weird with an ungreen name


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

^name change maybe.....


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> TBH looks so weird with an ungreen name


Quoted For the Truth.

But yea congrats.

And Harly is a smod now


----------



## Ram (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations TBH and Harlita. Great stuff.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 12, 2007)

*falls in the thread... face full of dirt*


Thanks for the congrats!! 

.... maybe I can be useful now. they said I wasn't doing anything and I told them I'm only good at writing smut. They said, "oh shi- promotion! Smod her now!"


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 12, 2007)

^ *precisely why she was promoted*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 12, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> ^ *precisely why she was promoted*



*and possible my self asked demotion* XD

For all my fans, I left because I had some serious business in real life and didn't want to have all this super modding powers and unable to do the amount of promised.  I would rather have someone who is more active than me having the Akatsuki abilites and do more than my useless self.

And that I am a Hokage, Hokages don't work with villians like the Akatsuki! Believe It!


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 12, 2007)

Jef88 said:


> you're sounding like Vegeta



Coincidence?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 12, 2007)

That's because he is Vegeta, King of Saiyans. Bow down Goku bitch!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

TBH got promoted?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 13, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> That's because he is Vegeta, King of Saiyans. Bow down Goku bitch!




*Spoiler*: _Indeed_


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2007)

Sakura said:


> TBH got promoted?



I know....


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to the new S-Mods =]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I know....



OMG. 
Congrats, Hyuugaboy. <3


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 13, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> *Spoiler*: _Indeed_


Vegeta pwns.

I can't believe that Goku beat Superman so easily in the Wizard Magazinr matchup, just by going to Super Saiyan Level 1!


----------



## Nico (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats Harley and  Hyuugaboy


----------



## Harlita (Jan 13, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> And that I am a Hokage, Hokages don't work with villians like the Akatsuki! Believe It!







I LOVE YOU~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

Hyuugaboy's my word. 
Rawr.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2007)

> I can't believe that Goku beat Superman so easily in the Wizard Magazinr matchup, just by going to Super Saiyan Level 1!



Wizard Magazine didn't research Superman enough, actually.


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 14, 2007)

True, I don't believe the result should have been what it was.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ronin said:


> Coincidence?



 
where are the days 

(that cartoon still rules Sean)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Ronin was formerly Vegeta, was it not?


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 15, 2007)

Vegeta was formally Ronin.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 15, 2007)

Yea CBG, that's what the "conincidence" is about.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 15, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ronin was formerly Vegeta, was it not?



Yuh.
Ronin -> Sasuke -> Vegeta -> Ronin


----------



## Sakura (Jan 16, 2007)

I liked it better when he was Sasuke.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2007)

Some skilled greasy ladder climbers in here D:

'grats :3


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> Yuh.
> Ronin -> Sasuke -> Vegeta -> Ronin


Wasn't he Vegeta in 05?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Ronin was formerly Vegeta, was it not?






Hero Dies Trying said:


> Yuh.
> Ronin -> Sasuke -> Vegeta -> Ronin




some people are winning internets today


----------



## Harlita (Jan 16, 2007)

Does that mean he goes back to Sasuke next, or Vegeta


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2007)

Next his name is going to be Sakura_Fan 

And congrats to the promoted you lucky sods


----------



## Taxman (Jan 16, 2007)

Aman said:


> Wasn't he Vegeta in 05?



he likes going back to the names he's used...he was vegeta again before this go again with Ronin


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 17, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> *Spoiler*: _Indeed_



Reznor=Trunks


----------



## Taxman (Jan 17, 2007)

that was made way back when you were called...hmmm...air


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2007)

he isn't "Hmmm air" anymore?


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 17, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> that was made way back when you were called...hmmm...air



i see....


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 17, 2007)

Wasn't he also Kisuke as well at one point in time?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2007)

dear lord Conner =o
it's been ages my friend  
how and where have you been?


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 17, 2007)

Jef! 

Yes, it has indeed been much too long since we last talked. Eh, I've just been busy with trying to get everything in order. I'll be moving next month, so I'm sending away college applications (finally >_>) looking for apartments and just trying to get everything else together in time. XD

How have you been?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2007)

studying for my exaams which are next week
sketching alot lately mastering several styles
getting realy close with a girl 
if my exaams go well i could say it cant get beter so far 

good to see youre doing fine


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds as though you're busy as usual. Good to hear that you're getting close with a girl though, and I do wish you luck on that. I also hope you do great on your exams! 

Yep, I'm doing pretty darn good for the time being. After being in a creative dry-spell for months and months, I think I've finally broken out of it. So hopefully I'll be getting back to drawing on a regular basis soon.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2007)

dude me too =D
i have been running out of ideas for months and they are all getting back a week a go and still comming 
Happy happy joy joy [/Ren & stimpy]


----------



## Procyon (Jan 17, 2007)

You are not a forum leeter unless you watch this:

Link removed


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks Matt i feel like such a forum leeter now


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 18, 2007)

Hugs and glomps for meeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

^ Yea. What he said.

HAY JEF.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

Pinky  XDDD
Laura  XDDD

Happy now


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

YAY.  

Jef, I missed you so much!
Why have you been ditching me? D:


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

i ditch no-one (you ditched me for months XD you went to shower but it took you 3 months to come back XDD)
dont have alot of time lately
right now i'm on a study break


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

I explained my shower incident already! D:
But I guess I'm using too much water. Fine by me. >.<

Well, still - I missed you. <3
You don't get on MSN much now, do you?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

i know 
yeah
i'm on msn alot i just offline >_>
the busy or away status has lost it sharms
i'll come online now =O

edit: msn just died =/


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not online now though. =O
I feel that multitasking is beginning to lose its appeal. D:

So I had to choose - and I chose NF. =)


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

ah so i see
jolly good choice


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

Of course. I prioritize well. <3


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

priority here = learning, drawing, music, cellphone and internets than food

*dies due to lack of foodsuplies*


----------



## Sakura (Jan 18, 2007)

LOL XDDDDDDDD

I prioritize food and camwhoring a lot also, if I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2007)

lol big diffrence than it used to be
never even saw a pic of you camwhore XD

i'm gonna stop my spam rage here now
and go on in the jef fc >_>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 18, 2007)

*s self*


----------



## Sakura (Jan 19, 2007)

Jef88 said:


> lol big diffrence than it used to be
> never even saw a pic of you camwhore XD
> 
> i'm gonna stop my spam rage here now
> and go on in the jef fc >_>



You definitely don't swing by the Member Pic Thread. =)


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sakura said:


> You definitely don't swing by the Member Pic Thread. =)



nope  
i'll see when i have time or something else


----------



## Harlita (Jan 19, 2007)

Jef? Have time? Don't make me lowl.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Astronaut (Jan 19, 2007)

Police/Tele box's remind me of Doctor Who.

Doctor Who is one of my favorite shows. <3


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 20, 2007)

If it's not scrubs then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 20, 2007)

Scrubs reached it's peak with the first episode and was only above avergae after the first series. I ahve the DvDs of three vastly superior SitComs on my desk as I type this.


----------



## martryn (Jan 20, 2007)

Pinky, please elaborate.  

This thread is filled with so much spam.  Not like the days when I ruled.  You guys have gone soft.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 20, 2007)

martryn said:


> Pinky, please elaborate.



What more is there to say? Black Books, Darkplace and Green Wing >>> Scrubs

It was funny for series one, got so so after that. I got more laughs from The West Wing and Farscape.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

I have to say Scrubs gave me more laughs than House and Grey's possibly could.
=)


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 20, 2007)

House makes me chuckle a small bit more then Scrubs.

But I like dry sarcasm.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 20, 2007)

I find Scrubs quite enjoyable (when I get around to watching it), though I prefer the more sharp-tongued humor of House.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

House makes me chuckle, but Scrubs makes me fall off the couch.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 20, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> I find Scrubs quite enjoyable (when I get around to watching it), though I prefer the more sharp-tongued humor of House.


Man after my own heart. <3


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2007)

pft, nothing will ever top Black Adder


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

omg. moemoemoemoemoemoemoemoemoemoemoemoemoe.


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2007)

hey love =D how have you been?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Missed you. ;__;
But I've been great. <3


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2007)

missed you too darling. I was off to a tropical slice of heaven <3. it was gorguoes.

what have you been up to lately? =]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Sounds amazing. <3
I would tell you about what I've been up to, but I'm aware of the other people around.

>.>

<.<


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2007)

pm is the way to go =3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 21, 2007)

Of course x3
But I'm kinda lazy. =]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2007)

chinaski said:


> pft, nothing will ever top Black Adder



It is true, you can make anyone love you in five seconds


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

bllaaaaccckkkaddddeerrrr


----------



## Neenah (Jan 21, 2007)

MOE
<333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Nico (Jan 21, 2007)

Moe is a Aurora of kindness and honesty. <3

I missed the Scrubs musical. ;_;


----------



## De Monies (Jan 21, 2007)

there was a scrubs musical? O_o;


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2007)

Ah, chinaski.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 22, 2007)

The Scrubs musical was surprisingly good. I still enjoy the show but it was a bit of a jolt to the quality, which was dipping a bit. Still the whole "everyone in the hospital waiting to see one paitient's okay thing" is starting to get a bit over the top (it's been happening far too often), but then I guess I've just seen too many sitcoms almost become parodies of themselves.


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2007)

you guys make me blush XD how've you all been? good i hope =]

@ shrooms; sitcoms need to never go above 5 seasons, anymore and it's a painful drag on.


----------



## martryn (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know moe still came around.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

*Jolt Counters and ktfo's seto*

thread = protected


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> 8(
> 
> NO WAY!!! Dempsey can not be stopped! Not even the Jolt Counter can stop it!



Dude I have Code's Jolt, you've got no chance


----------



## Ram (Jan 22, 2007)

I heard Code's Jolt can counter Dynamic Entries.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

you heard correctly Ram, bullets, dynamic entries, you name it, its countered it


----------



## mow (Jan 22, 2007)

code has also mastered the fine art of cock-block

sup martyn? Mate have you seen *the fountain*? I think you will love this flick


----------



## Sakura (Jan 22, 2007)

HAY BOYS.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

Hay you *tackles* 



> code has also mastered the fine art of cock-block



code blocks all sexual advances!


----------



## Sakura (Jan 22, 2007)

Code's yo daddy. :3

[HAY MORI. :superglomp]


----------



## Nico (Jan 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> code blocks all sexual advances!



Code must be god then. DDDDD:

Moe, I liked you recent deviant art entry. <3

One of the clouds in the images looks like a blimp. O:


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 22, 2007)

Aimless said:


> Code must be god then. DDDDD:
> 
> Moe, I liked you recent deviant art entry. <3
> 
> One of the clouds in the images looks like a blimp. O:



Don't say that, he'll believe it =O


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 23, 2007)

Get. The. Fuck. Away. From. Me.


----------



## Nico (Jan 23, 2007)

Ronin said:


> Don't say that, he'll believe it =O





<3 Ronin's honesty.


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2007)

god lord! XDDD *inflates your e-penis via rep*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2007)

Heh, I stole it from Dawn ¬__¬


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Moe!


----------



## mow (Jan 23, 2007)

*negs pinky* um brain, what are we gonna do today? 

and aman, wow it's been eons. how've you been?  so nice to see everyone is still an internet geek XD <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2007)

chinaski said:


> *negs pinky* um brain, what are we gonna do today?



The same thing we do everynight Moe, try to get people to sleep with us!


Well, I try, you suceed


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Heh, I stole it from Dawn ?__?



Stealing my stuff eh?  



<3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Stealing my stuff eh?
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Next I will steal at least one of your virginities :3


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's been too long. 

I've been doing good I guess, what about you?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 23, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Next I will steal at least one of your virginities :3



Hmmm. Intriguing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 23, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Hmmm. Intriguing.



I aim to please.



But since that's so hard to do I often ahve to make do with aiming to intrigue.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 24, 2007)

This is exhilarating. :]

Oh hey moebear! <3


----------



## Nico (Jan 24, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Well, I try, you suceed



*Transforms the blender into a 18 year old girl who desires smex*

: D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2007)

Aimless said:


> *Transforms the blender into a 18 year old girl who desires smex*
> 
> : D



Hell, I know laods of those. They just don;t wnat sex with me.

And noooooooo, The Blender


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2007)

*THE WINNER BY KNOCK OUT AND THE NEW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLLLLLDDDD, The ITALIAN STALLION, ROOOCCKKKYYYY BALBOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

*


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

martryn said:


> Hey, you Blender fucks, get back to the Blender and leave this thread alone.


Oliver. 
So angry.  



Aman said:


> Yeah!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't quite know if it was the blenderites that started tainting this thread....


----------



## Mori` (Jan 24, 2007)

it probably was ><


----------



## Nico (Jan 24, 2007)

martryn said:


> Hey, you Blender fucks, get back to the Blender and leave this thread alone.


I'm a Ftler.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2007)

1) Rocky sucks

2) Blender owns this forum from now until forever


As long as the mods approve anyway ¬__¬


----------



## Mori` (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't approve =p


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry, that should have been mods *who do their jobs and peopel give a crap about* approve.


----------



## martryn (Jan 24, 2007)

> 2) Blender owns this forum from now until forever



The Blender is a joke of an area that imitates a thread it could never surpass: The Randomness FC.  Why they made a sub-forum for that crap, and why they allow those trash threads to exist there, I'll never know.  

And yes, the members of the Randomness FC own the forums now.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 24, 2007)

This has more just been owned by the general spamming consensus of these forums for as far back as I can remember.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 1) Rocky sucks



Rigggghhhhhttttttt.


Plus to the person who called me a blenderite you must be new to this forum  

this thread was spammped up since the 100 pages and beyond with people "GRATZ etc and having little convos in this thread. So since i was in my rocky spirit i decided to do that , but you all can go back to your convo's in a non convo thread now


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

moridin said:


> I don't approve =p


D:


The Pink Ninja said:


> Sorry, that should have been mods *who do their jobs and peopel give a crap about* approve.


I like Tom.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 24, 2007)

And Ronin is now Vegeta.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 24, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And Ronin is now Vegeta.



Yup.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Yup.



Wow. I've never seen you use a happy emoticon before. D:


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 24, 2007)

Uhh, if you uh, check, thats the most used emoticon I post, so, yeah, shows how much you know about me don't it smarty pants?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Uhh, if you uh, check, thats the most used emoticon I post, so, yeah, shows how much you know about me don't it smarty pants?



I'm sorry I'm not the expert on the world of James.
Jeeez.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 24, 2007)

Even though you sometimes claim to be?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 24, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Even though you sometimes claim to be?



Pssh.
I've never claimed to be the ultimate James expert.

I'm getting there though. Slowly. x]


----------



## Sakura (Jan 25, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And Ronin is now Vegeta.



Then, Ronin again?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Then, Ronin again?


Ronin -> Vegeta -> Sasuke or Ronin? D:

I don't know the cycle well enough. T_T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 25, 2007)

martryn said:


> The Blender is a joke of an area that imitates a thread it could never surpass: The Randomness FC.  Why they made a sub-forum for that crap, and why they allow those trash threads to exist there, I'll never know.
> 
> And yes, the members of the Randomness FC own the forums now.



Yawn



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Rigggghhhhhttttttt.
> 
> 
> Plus to the person who called me a blenderite you must be new to this forum
> ...



Snore



the hero complex said:


> I like Tom.



caek


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

Walter [CBG] is sporting new colours. <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 25, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Walter [CBG] is sporting new colours. <3



Is there anyone other than Splintered you don't know the real name of?

Gratz comic guy, you've got a tough job keeping those guys in line


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats Comic Book Guy. I'm sure you'll serve the OBD very well. Good luck!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Is there anyone other than Splintered you don't know the real name of?


*thinks*

I don't know Gooba's real name, but I don't really talk to him much, if ever. 

Besides, CBG is my msn buddy. <3
He's adorable.


----------



## Ram (Jan 25, 2007)

Comic Book Guy congratulations, seriously. You deserve it.
Good luck with your new job.


----------



## Slips (Jan 25, 2007)

Other than the green looking fugly congrats are in order CBG mate


----------



## Nico (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats Comic Book Guy. 

Luck on your new job. 

Your ranking is still Kage though. : 3


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 25, 2007)

CBG should make a fine mod indeed. Congrats here as well I guess. XD


----------



## Sasori (Jan 25, 2007)

CBG is mod...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh and congrats


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll do my best, everyone.

*If I step out of line, do not hesitate to contact the proper authorities to strip me of my modship.*

That's the 3rd time I typed that today.


----------



## Ram (Jan 25, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *If I step out of line, do not hesitate to contact the proper authorities to strip me of my modship.*


By that, do you mean jplaya2023?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

> By that, do you mean jplaya2023?



No, as in, if I abuse the newfound modship.


----------



## martryn (Jan 25, 2007)

I know of this Comic Book Guy.  I don't know much about him, and I don't hate him, yet, so I guess that's better than most recent mod appointments.  As for modding policy, we'll see after a week or so how he does.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 25, 2007)

Oliver once again proves, hes a _^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)_.


----------



## gabha (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats CBG, you really deserve it. 

And don't worry, as soon as you step out of line, I will not hesitate to contact the proper authorities to strip you.


----------



## Dave (Jan 25, 2007)

kongradulations!!! ive seen you places


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know him so I guess its fine.....


----------



## martryn (Jan 25, 2007)

> Oliver once again proves, hes a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Oh bee-hay-ehv!


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2007)

martryn said:


> Oh bee-hay-ehv!



Wow. This is a legendary martryn post.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'll do my best, everyone.
> .



In america.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2007)

Actually, I live in Canada.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 26, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I don't know Gooba's real name, but I don't really talk to him much, if ever.


Some of my best RL friend, whom I have known for years, don't know my real name.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Some of my best RL friend, whom I have known for years, don't know my real name.



Wow.
Thats really strange, yet intriguing. xD


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jan 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Some of my best RL friend, whom I have known for years, don't know my real name.



  *knows Gooba's real name*

*knows where he lives too*  

Admittedly, though, it is a bit of a confusing situation.  After he described it, it's a wonder Goobs isn't just answering to "hey, you!!".


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 26, 2007)

DragonHeart52 said:


> *knows Gooba's real name*
> 
> *knows where he lives too*
> 
> Admittedly, though, it is a bit of a confusing situation.  After he described it, it's a wonder Goobs isn't just answering to "hey, you!!".



Yeah.
'Hey You' sounds like it could get confusing. xD


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Jan 26, 2007)

*also knows where he has the cutest little mole*  Although with his customary attire, it's out where anyone could see it if they cared to look, just in a very unusual location.

I should be safe for a little while since he's so busy with classes he's not checking up on my misbehavior.  *scurries off to safer territory*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 26, 2007)

My real name is Gerald but I hate it so I tell everyone it's Henry.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Gerald is a pretty cool and unique name. Henry works too tho. ^^


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 26, 2007)

At least his name isn't Josip the Large.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jan 26, 2007)

^ Very mature attitude, James. Why so much anger? Need someone to talk to?


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not angry, I just think you're fat.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 26, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> I'm not angry, I just think you're fat.


You're angry sometimes. =3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2007)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> I think Gerald is a pretty cool and unique name. Henry works too tho. ^^



Who I really feel sorry for are the kids namd after action movie characters. I've met a man called Spartacus 



Vegeta said:


> At least his name isn't Josip the Large.



That's cool, like a Viking title thing.

My title is Henry the Boneless 



sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ Very mature attitude, James. Why so much anger? Need someone to talk to?



He wants to talk to his father, King of All Saiyans, about increasing his allowance 



the hero complex said:


> You're angry sometimes. =3



But Jo is always Fat


----------



## Sakura (Jan 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy with the mean green. :3 Nice. <3


----------



## Ram (Jan 27, 2007)

something  Goten
Firstsky Trunks
Firstsky Nappa
Naruto - Kun.com SSJ3 Goku
Firstsky Vegitto
Firstsky Gohan
and VEGETAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Naruto - Kun.com


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 27, 2007)

RAWR!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> RAWR!



Cuuuuuuuuute.
*takes it & quotes it*


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jan 27, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Comic Book Guy with the mean green. :3 Nice. <3


I must concur, and congrats to CBG for the promotion!!  :3


----------



## Nico (Jan 27, 2007)

My name is Noslohcin Kcaj. D:

Vegeta is sounding cuter each day. : 3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2007)

Ram said:


> Haruhi Goten
> Post Trunks
> Post Nappa
> Miyavi ♥ SSJ3 Goku
> ...



You missed the most famous of all:

T4R0K


----------



## Ram (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah, I've seen that guy before but I was going for characters, not waste products.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 27, 2007)

I know it's an obvious thing to say but 

Urine > you


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2007)

Aimless said:


> Vegeta is sounding cuter each day. : 3



Thats cause he really looks like this:
​


----------



## Nico (Jan 27, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Thats cause he really looks like this:
> ​



James fighting. : 3



More to come. <3


----------



## Yosha (Jan 27, 2007)

It might be late but...Congrats Comic book guy. You seem to fit the mod spot well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2007)

Ram said:


> Haruhi Goten
> Shameless bumpage for when more people are on. Trunks
> Shameless bumpage for when more people are on. Nappa
> Miyavi ♥ SSJ3 Goku
> ...



Sweet lord the whole cast is almost taken care of  


my power lvl is higher than ALL of yours 


though i just try and not piss off vegeta i did that once and i was scared


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 28, 2007)

Mines over 9000.


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 28, 2007)

Ram said:


> Haruhi Goten
> *NaruHina vs SasuSaku thread Trunks*
> Shameless bumpage for when more people are on. Nappa
> Miyavi ♥ SSJ3 Goku
> ...



Fixed.
Don't get it twisted.
This name is temporary.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Mines over 9000.



It may be but i heard that


----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 28, 2007)

What does the scouter say about his power level?

Same thing, but Darth Vader Style


----------



## Sakura (Jan 28, 2007)

Vegeta, cute?
/goes all gooey


----------



## Aizen (Jan 28, 2007)

*enters unknown teritory*
*runs away*


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 28, 2007)

My cock is bigger than this.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 28, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> My cock is bigger than this.


No, its not.


----------



## Nico (Jan 28, 2007)

It's a trap! 

With a_ very_ _small _flaw. =I


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Shunsuii (Jan 28, 2007)

He looks like he's about to eat that baby.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

Seiously guys.....

Can we change the name to ForumsNaruto ?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 28, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> No, its not.



V I C T O R Y 

​


----------



## Kaki (Jan 28, 2007)

_Does the chickehave large talons?_


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 28, 2007)

k1nj3 said:


> V I C T O R Y
> 
> 
> Hinata went to the caribbean and got a tan?​



Photoshopped.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 28, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Photoshopped.



Actually...it looks as though it could possibly be a very realistic painting. Also, it's in Central California. Ew.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 28, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Actually...it looks as though it could possibly be a very realistic painting. Also, it's in Central California. Ew.



He also claimed it was his cock.
And I KNOW what k1nj3 looks like.

So. I stick to photoshopped.
Cause liar sounds mean.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't know if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2007)

Do both

Then explode into a thousand tiny Lauras.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

Buy one now - only $12.99 plus tax.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2007)

With the UK tax it's probably $129.99 ¬__¬


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

So, it's worth it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2007)

Mollesting tiny versions of you doesn't do it for me. I need the real thing


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

You might want to be cautious since I'm so explosive.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2007)

It is a risk I'm more than willing to take.

I can keep you wrapped in wet blankets when not in use or something.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

No delivery service. Sorry.

So tell me, are you ever going to continue Blenderhood? D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2007)

I am, this evening.

I was going to do it yesterday but I felt too ill and went to bed early D:


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 30, 2007)

Actually my cock is like, half of this.


----------



## Nico (Jan 30, 2007)

^

Are you sure?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 6, 2007)

What's an advisor do, and where does it rank in the forum leader thing?


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2007)

Renegade said:


> What's an advisor do, and where does it rank in the forum leader thing?



An Advisor essentially is a former Moderator or former Super-Moderator (that, or members who have had the chance to become a Mod, numerous times, and declined the position but chose to have some say in what is done behind the scenes, to some extent). I believe they have some minor power in the forum, such as posting in locked threads and changing titles (I'm not completely sure, though). 

They also have a say in the Staff forum and can discuss issues regarding the forum and such there.


----------



## martryn (Feb 7, 2007)

> Mollesting tiny versions of you doesn't do it for me.



I like molesting tiny things.  Can I have one?



> What's an advisor do, and where does it rank in the forum leader thing?



Adviser is a special rank given to people the rest of the important mods like, but don't trust entirely with responsibility, so they make them advisers so they can hang out in the Hokage Lounge/Residence/Whatever-it's-called away from all the idiot, stupid, uncool normal forum members like you and I.  

It's also what they do to people who were once mods/smods/admins but sucked at it, so they make them advisers so their feelings don't get hurt.  Apparently you can't go from forum staff to non-forum staff.  Once you go staff, there is no turning back.  The only way out: Perm Ban!


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 7, 2007)

....or _WoW_.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2007)

> It's also what they do to people who were once mods/smods/admins but sucked at it, so they make them advisers so their feelings don't get hurt. Apparently you can't go from forum staff to non-forum staff. Once you go staff, there is no turning back. The only way out: Perm Ban!



they do it to mods/smods/admins who are no longer active....

I know of at least three forum staff members that weren't advisored once they were removed from staff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Those M.I.A. . . and a different tune.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2007)

> I know of at least three forum staff members that weren't advisored once they were removed from staff.



>.>
<.<

Perm banned!


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 8, 2007)

Who are these Mods that fell from grace?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Who are these Mods that fell from grace?



It's detailed at the front of the page.

Some former staff members were M.I.A. for an extended period of time and were advisor'd, if not removed from staff completely. Some still post occasionally, like Gold Knight. Others, like Lexifaye, were never heard from again.

And then there was a different tune, who, formerly known as Spike, abused the admin powers, from what I understand.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

If an honest man can't get elected President than it's beyond certain such an important position such as Admin can't be filled by someone who doesn't abuse their powers :3

I do recall being told in the old days when Tazmo used to post here he modded lots of people who later had to be de-modded...


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 8, 2007)

If all these screwballs became mod. Then Jplaya might actually have a chance. 

Hell, The Saints almost made it to the Superbowl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Rest assure you, jplaya2023 won't be a moderator.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Rest assure you, jplaya2023 won't be a moderator.



Tch, that's what they said about Y~K


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Who is Y~K?


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 8, 2007)

The biggest single retard on Earth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Yabuto fanboy/fangirl, I presume?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> The biggest single retard on Earth.



I can see some upcoming contenders to match Y~K's total fanboyism.

But they also need to be loud. Y~K made several threads praising anything Kabuto did in a chapter. If he wasn't in the chapter he'd say how Kabuto would ahve doen things better.

Also she gathered... minions ?__?

Fanboyism, Voluem and followers.



Comic Book Guy said:


> The Yabuto fanboy/fangirl, I presume?



And French to boot


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

#8 

Lol.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Link removed
> 
> Lol.



Those weren't Y~K though, just some copycat.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah.                                  .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

... or so I was told.

Didn't seem like Y~K though to me. Posting was different.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that sure was the biggest NF avatar i've seen to date. Guess he really abused loved his mod powers, eh?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Y~K was the best mod that was ever on NF and that and evil conspiracy by the admins brough him low


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 8, 2007)

Indignation said:


> If all these screwballs became mod. Then Jplaya might actually have a chance.
> 
> Hell, The Saints almost made it to the Superbowl



Last time I recall, there really hasn't been any "screwball" Moderators or Staff members. They've pretty much all done their job at one point in time, and a few did some things that well...maybe weren't exactly a great idea. Nevertheless, they most definitely weren't "_screwballs_".


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

Y~K believed her delusions, that is what is most scary about her. Just like that guy who can't admit hes gay, he had some thread about Haku being a girl, yeah, whatever.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Y~K believed her delusions, that is what is most scary about her. Just like that guy who can't admit hes gay, *he had some thread about Haku being a girl, yeah, whatever.*



& it was pretty forceful too.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

You'd don't believe Kabuto is the final villain without being forceful


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> I can see some upcoming contenders to match Y~K's total fanboyism.
> 
> But they also need to be loud. Y~K made several threads praising anything Kabuto did in a chapter. If he wasn't in the chapter he'd say how Kabuto would ahve doen things better.
> 
> ...


lol Ando seems to be able to contend with this.

In one thread he claimed that Neji was a swordmaster just because there was a sword collection in one panel that featured Neji lol.

He also made theories on Neji saving Asuma from Hidan and Kakuzu etc..

And I think his followers can contend with Y~K.

lol we even have Harly on our side xDDD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

More fodder for me!


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

Harly > CBG


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Of course, in terms of forum power and authority.

It's easy to ban.

But far harder to successfully debate.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

Probably why you have stopped debating as much since u became a mod lol


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

Sasuke fans win, they have me, Rez, and Occa =D


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

> Probably why you have stopped debating as much since u became a mod lol



Actually, modding the OB and university studies leave me little room to debate.

And the OB seems slow, nowadays. Although, that could be due to me.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 9, 2007)

Wonder whatever happened to Ronin. So glad he's gone, good riddance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Ronin's Vegeta.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

lol hahaha Renegade trapped himself 

Nice sig Ronin btw.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 9, 2007)

> Comic Book Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Ronin's Vegeta.
> ...


I know, that was the joke.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Harly > CBG



They are at the same level in my eyes.
One knows a great deal about Naruto, and one knows a great deal about comic books.

It levels itself out.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

lol hey Dawn =D

But CBG knows tonnes more about comics than Harly knows about Naruto xDD

And CBG is like some kind of uber-debator....he's neutral and level-headed at all times lol.

Harly is still > CBG tho xD


----------



## Renegade (Feb 9, 2007)

They're pretty equal in my eyes. Both really nice, Harley's just giddier and CBG's more composed.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

^ Yea that's what I meant lol


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

Dawn's a n00b.

@ my sig: My ava and sig are done by some awesome artist whos name I have forgot, all I know is they are wickedly talented.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Dawn's a n00b.



You're a n00b Jamesypoo.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

Dawn, you are THE n00b.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Dawn's a n00b.
> 
> @ my sig: My ava and sig are done by some awesome artist whos name I have forgot, all I know is they are wickedly talented.


lol how convenient


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Dawn, you are THE n00b.


Could be worse snotface. <3


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, I could have Penis-breath like you.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Yeah, I could have Penis-breath like you.


At least I don't have penis fingers like you.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

You seemed to enjoy it the other night.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> You seemed to enjoy it the other night.



as;dlfkasdfxkjdasdf


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> You seemed to enjoy it the other night.



There is some room for improvement. =3


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 9, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> There is some room for improvement. =3



Maybe you could stop imitating a dead fish, maybe that'd help you?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Maybe you could stop imitating a dead fish, maybe that'd help you?



I can only work with what I'm given honeybuns.


----------



## Ram (Feb 9, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And then there was a different tune, who, formerly known as Spike, abused the admin powers, from what I understand.



I think that was a joke, but not entirely sure.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Feb 10, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Maybe you could stop imitating a dead fish, maybe that'd help you?


It's hard to act like anything but dead when you've got a colossal boar atop you.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 10, 2007)

What is this a chill out spot for mods *smokes a cigarette* *blows out the smoke*


----------



## Sakura (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate Seto's mod powers. rawr.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 10, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> It's hard to act like anything but dead when you've got a colossal boar atop you.



I feel bad because I laughed at that. ><


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2007)

I feel bad because I didn't laugh at that


----------



## Sakura (Feb 10, 2007)

It took me awhile, but I cracked up.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 10, 2007)

02/10/2007 - Harlita fell on her face and ate sidewalk. Promoted to retard.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

Harlita said:


> 02/10/2007 - Harlita fell on her face and ate sidewalk. Promoted to retard.


Ouch, must've hurt.


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 10, 2007)

P e N i S ?


----------



## Harlita (Feb 10, 2007)

no no no, I had that removed, sheesh


@renegade, thank you love


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Harlita, did you hear, Naruto is being written out of the Part Two Anime.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 10, 2007)

ZOMG, oh nooes!


----------



## Harlita (Feb 10, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Hey Harlita, did you hear, Naruto is being written out of the Part Two Anime.



......


'scuze me?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2007)

Naruto Part: The Sasuke Chronicals it is now

Anime looks so shit compared to the manga.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 11, 2007)

Indignation said:


> If all these screwballs became mod. Then Jplaya might actually have a chance.
> 
> Hell, The Saints almost made it to the Superbowl



ignore the post below you. I should of been moderator. My canon has been on point. I been a leader, innovator, motivator, etc... CBG is just jealous of my ideas and canon. He's constantly stalked me, gotten members to against my will and canon etc..


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 11, 2007)

I've heard so much about you.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

It's the Jplaya Cannon.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 11, 2007)

Explain.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 11, 2007)

Enlightening

MG87.. how could I miss it?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2007)

TPM, is that true?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

Obviously not... Unless you're just kidding.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd probably die if it were for real.


----------



## martryn (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't understand the posts in this thread.  Therefore, all you haters, get the fuck out.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2007)

I fucking love you too, dude.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

martryn said:


> I don't understand the posts in this thread.  Therefore, all you haters, get the fuck out.


You better ReCoNiZe...


----------



## martryn (Feb 11, 2007)

Alrighty, foo, you best step up and represent.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 11, 2007)

> ignore the post below you. I should of been moderator. My canon has been on point. I been a leader, innovator, motivator, etc... CBG is just jealous of my ideas and canon. He's constantly stalked me, gotten members to against my will and canon etc..



1) You are no leader. Innovator, anyone engage in their imagination. Motivator, anyone can do so, positive or negative.

2) You're "canon" has rarely been on point -- most of the time, it doesn't adhere to actual continuity and reality.

3) No, I'm not jealous of your ideas or your "canon" (opinion, really).

4) Anyone with common sense here knows what's really in continuity and what's not.

5) If you are against my position as moderator, PM the staff, or file a complaint in the Staff Conference Room.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 11, 2007)

I think that cleared things up fucking well; no more faux innovations being mentioned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Enlightening
> 
> MG87.. how could I miss it?



I miss MG87....

Now that was a staff member that could have really shaken things up around here. 


*waits for Vash mail*


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> ignore the post below you. I should of been moderator. My canon has been on point. I been a leader, innovator, motivator, etc... CBG is just jealous of my ideas and canon. He's constantly stalked me, gotten members to against my will and canon etc..



You shall always have both mine and my 23 dupe acounts support Jplaya :amazed


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

martryn said:


> Alrighty, foo, you best step up and represent.


*steps up*

Na how you gonna act?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 11, 2007)

e-thugs


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 11, 2007)

Renegade said:


> *steps up*
> 
> Na how you gonna act?



Personally, I'd laugh.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 11, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 5) If you are against my position as moderator, PM the staff, or file a complaint in the Staff Conference Room.



*done* no longer will i sit back and let these people be subject to your dictatorish ways, and misuse of power. You will no longer be able to bully around femaless demanding that they send you nudes in exchange of immunity and extra PM's.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 11, 2007)

CBG a dictator?


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I miss MG87....
> 
> Now that was a staff member that could have really shaken things up around here.
> 
> *waits for Vash mail*



I want my Vash E-Mail.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2007)

Can I have a piggy-back ride?


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

This thread needs a new title. Someone think of something clever.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

This thread is weird


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

How perceptive of you. A little late to back out now though. You're screwed.  Welcome to the Forum Leaders Thread.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

James, I miss you.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

Who's James? o.0;


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Who's James? o.0;



Ronin/Vegeta


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, that's right. Well, not like it's any consolation, but you have me.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Oh, that's right. Well, not like it's any consolation, but you have me.



Aw. Well, thank you. <3
Though, I still miss him. =/


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

Pfft, he lives in New Zealand. I'm sure he'll log in with in the next few hours. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Pfft, he lives in New Zealand. I'm sure he'll log in with in the next few hours. :3



Haha. True.
He's always a day ahead.
Its like he lives in the fuuuuuturre.


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 14, 2007)

What do I have to do to be a forum leader?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

beesnipe said:


> What do I have to do to be a forum leader?


Make a thread with a poll in the Konoha Plaza requesting to be a mod.

You'll get my vote, i'm sure along with many others.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup, for reals.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 14, 2007)

Good question. What _do_ you have to do to be a forum leader? XP

Hmm, just say, "I'm taking over this dump!" I guess.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to be Forum Leader, everyone loves me


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

We did it. D:

Is there a limit to this sort of thing?


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> We did it. D:
> 
> Is there a limit to this sort of thing?



The ideal mod.
Heck, make him an Admin.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2007)

Good lord, I can't believe I repped this guy earlier.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KK!! DDDDDDDDDXX


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

martryn said:


> Good lord, I can't believe I repped this guy earlier.



Shame on you


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

martryn said:


> Good lord, I can't believe I repped this guy earlier.



Was it for the dubs he said he 'made'?
I'm assuming he's just taking credit for them.

If not.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

@hoonie:


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2007)

I repped him... because he was in the red, and I hate to see new people in the red.  I can't really remember why, really.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

No high fives!  
That was no fun.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

Really, how do you become a mod and look down on the peasants?


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, I was assuming it was because Beesnipe is a pretty popular dubber on Youtube, so heh. 

Repping because a nub is in the red is reasonable, but now you know he has a reason to be in the red.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah shi-!

Just realized it was closed.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh no, KK is viewing this thread.  He's gonna delete all of our posts!  Run!


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay - this is me being mean, and I really dislike being mean, but I think it's warranted here.

If I were to ever find proof of certain members conspiring against another certain member by let's say recommending that said other member post pr0n outside the Blender, I'd ban the lot of them. Of course, the offender committed the crime, but the accomplices are just as guilty. While this specific case is obviously different, there's a parallel between the two. So, let me make myself clear. I really don't care if a noob seems gullible enough to play with. It doesn't give you the right to ridicule them or lead them down the wrong path. I'd like that type of behavior so stop. Understood?


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> Ah, I was assuming it was because Beesnipe is a pretty popular dubber on Youtube, so heh.
> 
> Repping because a nub is in the red is reasonable, but now you know he has a reason to be in the red.


Yeah I am him I found this site a couple days ago, so I geuss I am a noob.


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

beesnipe said:


> Yeah I am him I found this site a couple days ago, so I geuss I am a noob.



I'm not aiming to question, but you really don't seem like the actual Beesnipe based on your typing skills/spelling as well as the way you present yourself. 

If it is you though, and you actually go out of your way to prove it.
I love your stuff and /rep.


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2007)

> I'd like that type of behavior so stop. Understood?



Yes, mother.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Okay - this is me being mean, and I really dislike being mean, but I think it's warranted here.
> 
> If I were to ever find proof of certain members conspiring against another certain member by let's say recommending that said other member post pr0n outside the Blender, I'd ban the lot of them. Of course, the offender committed the crime, but the accomplices are just as guilty. While this specific case is obviously different, there's a parallel between the two. So, let me make myself clear. I really don't care if a noob seems gullible enough to play with. It doesn't give you the right to ridicule them or lead them down the wrong path. I'd like that type of behavior so stop. Understood?



What is this pertaining too?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Okay - this is me being mean, and I really dislike being mean, but I think it's warranted here.
> 
> If I were to ever find proof of certain members conspiring against another certain member by let's say recommending that said other member post pr0n outside the Blender, I'd ban the lot of them. Of course, the offender committed the crime, but the accomplices are just as guilty. While this specific case is obviously different, there's a parallel between the two. So, let me make myself clear. I really don't care if a noob seems gullible enough to play with. It doesn't give you the right to ridicule them or lead them down the wrong path. I'd like that type of behavior so stop. Understood?


Yes                 sir.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> What is this pertaining too?



Previous page - I really don't want to dwell on this though. I just expect a certain level of respect for all members irregardless of join date. I hate to be a party pooper, but it's necessary sometimes. :I


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> I'm not aiming to question, but you really don't seem like the actual Beesnipe based on your typing skills/spelling as well as the way you present yourself.
> 
> If it is you though, and you actually go out of your way to prove it.
> I love your stuff and /rep.


Ok,what would make you believe I'm the real beesnipe.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Okay - this is me being mean, and I really dislike being mean, but I think it's warranted here.
> 
> If I were to ever find proof of certain members conspiring against another certain member by let's say recommending that said other member post pr0n outside the Blender, I'd ban the lot of them. Of course, the offender committed the crime, but the accomplices are just as guilty. While this specific case is obviously different, there's a parallel between the two. So, let me make myself clear. I really don't care if a noob seems gullible enough to play with. It doesn't give you the right to ridicule them or lead them down the wrong path. I'd like that type of behavior so stop. Understood?


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 14, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> I'm not aiming to question, but you really don't seem like the actual Beesnipe based on your typing skills/spelling as well as the way you present yourself.
> 
> If it is you though, and you actually go out of your way to prove it.
> I love your stuff and /rep.


Ok,what would make you believe I'm the real beesnipe.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Previous page - I really don't want to dwell on this though. I just expect a certain level of respect for all members irregardless of join date. I hate to be a party pooper, but it's necessary sometimes. :I



Well its understandable.
Its childish to conspire to get other people in trouble, if you're that desperate for something to do with your life, get a hobby.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, I lol'd. XDDD

But still!


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry guys I guess I will have to wait a while before I even think I can be a mod.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

KK, has laid down the law, son.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the Tech Dept. needs a mod and I know the right candidates for the job. The people I have in mind is UpInFlamez, SSJ3 Goku, and staradderdragoon. These people are constantly always helping people with their computer problems and other things computer related. SSJ3 Goku I would say is the one with the most knowledge about computers with staradderdragon coming in second. Up In Flamez is more knowledgeable when it comes to software.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 14, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Really, how do you become a mod and look down on the peasants?


Make a thread with a poll in the Konoha Plaza requesting to be a mod.

You'll get my vote, i'm sure along with many others.  [/JOKE]


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Make a thread with a poll in the Konoha Plaza requesting to be a mod.
> 
> You'll get my vote, i'm sure along with many others.  [/JOKE]



I will never fall for that but regarding the post above I would like someone to consider these people.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2007)

MasashiKishimoto937 said:


> Beesnipe your a dumbass bastard who likes to molest little kids you sick fuck Kill yourself you ugly ass bipolar son of a bitch MY COCK WILL DESTROY YOU WITH SPERM BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM GONNA KILL YOU YOU COCK SUCKEN MOTHER FUCKER BURN IN HELL YOU CUM LICKIN MONKEY DICK SUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To think, you created Naruto.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 15, 2007)

This is you on drugs.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay, Beesnipe and MasashiKishimoto937 - I'd like to know now - living in the same household?

It's not a joke as I'll be banning both your accounts shortly, so just answer the question, please.


edit: nevermind - went ahead and just banned both accounts as dupes. we'll see them in the court threads I'm sure.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I think the Tech Dept. needs a mod and I know the right candidates for the job. The people I have in mind is UpInFlamez, SSJ3 Goku, and staradderdragoon. These people are constantly always helping people with their computer problems and other things computer related. SSJ3 Goku I would say is the one with the most knowledge about computers with staradderdragon coming in second. Up In Flamez is more knowledgeable when it comes to software.



please hold...your call is very important to us


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 15, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> please hold...your call is very important to us



Well, will anyone consider this? Jokes aside.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Well, will anyone consider this? Jokes aside.



Don't be silly


----------



## martryn (Feb 15, 2007)

Just so no one gets confused, I'm not now, but have in the past, posted on computers used by people that do have accounts on the forum.  I'd like to not be banned as a dupe just because I've convinced, in the past, my little brother and two of my former roommates to get accounts.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 15, 2007)

martryn said:


> Just so no one gets confused, I'm not now, but have in the past, posted on computers used by people that do have accounts on the forum.  I'd like to not be banned as a dupe just because I've convinced, in the past, my little brother and two of my former roommates to get accounts.



WTF are you talking about


----------



## Harlita (Feb 15, 2007)

martryn said:


> Just so no one gets confused, I'm not now, but have in the past, posted on computers used by people that do have accounts on the forum.  I'd like to not be banned as a dupe just because I've convinced, in the past, my little brother and two of my former roommates to get accounts.





Did you and your housemates then proceed to flame each other in various places on the forums?

I did not ban anyone because they convinced someone to sign up who shares the same IP address as them. My siblings (one of whom you have met, if you remember you cussed her up and down a plaza thread) both have accounts and share my IP address. We don't ban simply because of IP matches. 
There is a behavior that draws us to notice the IP matches and it's that behavior we were looking to address in the first place.

And if you have question about my handling of that situation, please don't pass it off in this nonchalant way. Address it and I will gladly explain myself.


----------



## martryn (Feb 15, 2007)

> My siblings (one of whom you have met, if you remember you cussed her up and down a plaza thread) both have accounts and share my IP address.



Oh, is that why you've got your panties in a wad.  It comes out now.  I knew there must be a reason you hated me.  Though I don't remember who you're referring to.  I must admit, I cuss several people out in various threads on the forums, and I don't bother try and remember specific names and circumstances.  



> And if you have question about my handling of that situation, please don't pass it off in this nonchalant way. Address it and I will gladly explain myself.



Oh, no, you misunderstand.  I don't question at all your banning of the fellow in question.  I just don't want to also be banned for the like.  I'm not pretending that I have dupes (I have two, though I haven't used either in ages).  I want to make sure everything is out in the open like.


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2007)

I miss the old days of this thread when posts counted.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought they still did.

EDIT: It appears not.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2007)

Atomsk said:


> The ideal mod.
> Heck, make him an Admin.



He was _too_ good.



martryn said:


> I must admit, I cuss several people out in various threads on the forums



That's all I needed, bake him away toys.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 15, 2007)

Who is the king of all kings in this forum?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who is the king of all kings in this forum?



She's a Queen actually.


Tazmo is God however.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm the forum leader, so what I say goes.

Marty. You're like the only person I know in here. D:  (Or at least still talks to me.)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 15, 2007)

You need to venture out of this Forum Giro. Go explore Downtown Konoha again!


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2007)

or go back to the FCs...>__>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Or got to the moon

I've always wanted to go to the moon

Except not at all.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 15, 2007)

martryn said:


> Oh, is that why you've got your panties in a wad.  It comes out now.  I knew there must be a reason you hated me.  Though I don't remember who you're referring to.  I must admit, I cuss several people out in various threads on the forums, and I don't bother try and remember specific names and circumstances.



Me hating you? I don't. I despise the fact that every kind hand I extended you was slapped away in some paranoid move that I have ulterior motives ongoing. Whatever is going on with you right now, is making you act incredibly stupid.

Your ability to debate has dropped many levels into downright crass.
You used to be good, now you just suck at it. It was good when you were suave and you delivered your retort with flare. However, now you just sound like a middle schooler repeating verbal slaps overheard on the bus ride home.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2007)

Ryan : I post in fanclubs more than I post in this thread. o.0;

Sean: But I'm scared. Barely anyone remembers me. 

TPM: I'll go to the moon if you accompany me. D:


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2007)

Aman said:


> I miss the old days of this thread when posts counted.


What? posts don't count here!?

*leaves*


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

im curious as to how u become a mod of a thread. anyone actually care to answer and not give some joke as an answer?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> im curious as to how u become a mod of a thread. anyone actually care to answer and not give some joke as an answer?


Mod of a thread?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

i meant mod of a sub forum. like the mod of the tech department sub forum.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> You need to venture out of this Forum Giro. Go explore Downtown Konoha again!



This is Giro?  



Procyon said:


> TPM: I'll go to the moon if you accompany me. D:



Can we rain destruction on mankind?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2007)

You guys might even meet Enel.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> i meant mod of a sub forum. like the mod of the tech department sub forum.



If there's a need for a moderator for a particular section, a mod is appointed to that section. (yeah, I know it sounds vague, but that's essentially how it goes)
When I first came on staff, I was bath house  mod, and later on expanded my territory to other areas to Konoha TV-12, then outskirts before becoming an smod. 

Anything more specific is essentially a trade secret  

In general, if there's a need for a mod for a particular area then staff will address the issue.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2007)

> Can we rain destruction on mankind?



Sure.



> This is Giro?



Quite. Who are you?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 15, 2007)

Kira Yamato, why are you such an emotional wreck and let the bitch flay toy with your emotions?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If there's a need for a moderator for a particular section, a mod is appointed to that section. (yeah, I know it sounds vague, but that's essentially how it goes)
> When I first came on staff, I was bath house  mod, and later on expanded my territory to other areas to Konoha TV-12, then outskirts before becoming an smod.
> 
> Anything more specific is essentially a trade secret
> ...



oh ok. thanks for clarifying that issue. i was just wondering.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Quite. Who are you?



I thought that much would have been obvious


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry, really, but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Sorry, really, but I'm drawing a blank.



Draw again, maybe you'll get a Chance card.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 15, 2007)

I want a Hoe.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I want a Hoe.



Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Procyon (Feb 15, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Draw again, maybe you'll get a Chance card.



Argh. Is this a metaphor or a clue or something? I'm not good at guessing games.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Argh. Is this a metaphor or a clue or something? I'm not good at guessing games.



Ask Marla, The Ancient One.



Or maybe the Southern Oracle.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 15, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Argh. Is this a metaphor or a clue or something? I'm not good at guessing games.



Ask Marla, The Ancient One.



Or maybe the Southern Oracle.


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 17, 2007)

congrats on the promotion Mel

  i wanna be an administrator


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Kira Yamato, why are you such an emotional wreck and let the bitch flay toy with your emotions?



Because up to that point that I met Flay I was questioning my own sexuality and then she helped me clarify the situation  

So, the mental and emotional baggage that came with sleeping her was the heavy price I paid  

As you can see I became more stable after getting with Lacus, but some people will say I just lost all emotion, but that's a matter of perspective v_v


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 18, 2007)

^lol. but you made the right decision in going for lacus. at least lacus isnt some psycho bitch and she's effing hot...and she can sing too!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

I think he should have gone for Tokiha Mai


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Because up to that point that I met Flay I was questioning my own sexuality and then she helped me clarify the situation
> 
> So, the mental and emotional baggage that came with sleeping her was the heavy price I paid
> 
> As you can see I became more stable after getting with Lacus, but some people will say I just lost all emotion, but that's a matter of perspective v_v



You fool! you still had feelings for that Flay when she died. You started like you usually do. I haven't seen an anime with so much crying


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2007)

take me to you're leader =O

sup people


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, its Jef. <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Aw, its Jef. <3



No, it's me.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 18, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> No, it's me.



Are you sure?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2007)

Never


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 18, 2007)

I want some pudding. I also want to kill Santa


----------



## dantedestroyer (Feb 18, 2007)

Why aren't you trying to get laid, everyone?

We should totally buy some ice cream and just pig-out.

We can talk about how fat everyone is

Oh, We'll just be two great big bitches!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2007)

dantedestroyer said:


> Why aren't you trying to get laid, everyone?



The world is too scary a place


----------



## Sasori (Feb 19, 2007)

raWr!      >=D


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2007)

o god wtf.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2007)

When is it going to be Henry's turn?


----------



## Sasori (Feb 19, 2007)

Kaki wen did u get back?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2007)

Last night.

Fed-Ex delivered him.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2007)

Just in the nick of time too..... 
Back from Katsucon just before the sun sets on my nuts.


----------



## skmt999 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow. Every time I peek into this thread, it just gets more random.



 GOOD!!!


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> No, it's me.



twins separated at birth?  i wanna hug  


  don't touch me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 19, 2007)

See, rather than one of us being the good twin and one of us evil, me and jeff are each exactly half good and half evil.


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 19, 2007)

good or evil its all cool
=D
the Fifty/Fifty deal is nice


----------



## Renegade (Feb 20, 2007)

I lmfao watching this:


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

:shrooms :shrooms :shrooms :shrooms :shrooms


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm supeeeeeeeeer, thanks for askkkkkkkkking


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

lol wtf Kaki got b& agen haha is dat a record?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

Sasori how does it feel to get destroyed by Sakura, chump.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

Felt good >=D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2007)

Sakura > All


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Felt good >=D


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

What does Nas see in Kelis?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

She has something tasteful in her milkshake. I would love to give it to her.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2007)

Kelis is too good for that bitch : /


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2007)

WTF is a pinkmindfuck?


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 20, 2007)

Some questions are better off to be unanswered......


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 20, 2007)

Graphic Novel Guy said:


> Some questions are better off to be unanswered......



You better not finish that manga, or else that is spoilers.  Spoilers about your story need to be tagged.

My prediction Mr. Manga is that you'll post in this thread another time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 21, 2007)

Dudes and dudettes, i liek caek D:


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2007)

i liek raep >=D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 21, 2007)

I am professor Fate


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 21, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> You better not finish that manga, or else that is spoilers.  Spoilers about your story need to be tagged.
> 
> My prediction Mr. Manga is that you'll post in this thread another time.



......whaaaaat?  

 :amazed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 21, 2007)

Congratulations Dawn/The Hero Complex on being made Plaza and FC Mod


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be a mod and destroy the world Muahahaha.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2007)

Dawnie is mod


----------



## Renegade (Feb 21, 2007)

How come her username's not green?


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 21, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Congratulations Dawn/The Hero Complex on being made Plaza and FC Mod


Lol.                xD


----------



## Nico (Feb 21, 2007)

Dawn. 

Congrats!

Renegade, joke?


----------



## Renegade (Feb 21, 2007)

Gotcha.               .


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys, stepping down.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 22, 2007)

I will be a mod some day.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 22, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I will be a mod some day.



Don't bet on it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 22, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Don't bet on it.



I got five on it.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 22, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Guys, stepping down.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 22, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Lol.                xD



I have to pass the time somehow 



Vegeta said:


> Guys, stepping down.



Not sure I believe it after my trickery D:



Hell On Earth said:


> I will be a mod some day.



No


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 22, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Guys, stepping down.



Thanks for everything, Ronin. Good Luck mate.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 22, 2007)

Why is Vegeta stepping down? I will be a mod muahahaha.


----------



## martryn (Feb 22, 2007)

Forum politics make no sense.  



> Why is Vegeta stepping down? I will be a mod muahahaha.



My alt is a mod.  Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronin stepping down? Dx


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 22, 2007)

martryn said:


> My alt is a mod.  Don't tell anyone.



DaDogin? D:


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 22, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Guys, stepping down.


No plz. ;_;


Harlita said:


>



Back to Orange I see.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 22, 2007)

/emos
DDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey, don't steal by schtick Laura


----------



## Sakura (Feb 22, 2007)

Let's see you try stop me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 22, 2007)

My bluff has been called


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Guys, stepping down.


Trap        ?


----------



## Nico (Feb 22, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Thanks for everything, Ronin. Good Luck mate.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 22, 2007)

....and then there were 2


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 23, 2007)

Graphic Novel Guy said:


> ....and then there were 2



Technically, there is still five.

Occa and Blue are still round about, and I'll come on a little, but I'll try not to. Hurts to work 60+ hours then deal with the drama that is NF.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Technically, there is still five.
> 
> Occa and Blue are still round about, and I'll come on a little, but I'll try not to. Hurts to work 60+ hours then deal with the drama that is NF.



There isn't that much drama.
You don't have to get involved. =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

damn ronnin you going? been a while since you were here bro 2003 i remember ya from back then. Well good luck at everything you do , i honestly think you are probably the last ( other than vash and mecha) from the 2003 mod staff.


@hero

hes an admin they all get dragged into it sooner or later especially ronnin been here since the first creatation of NF forum. ( like vash, myself and shishou)


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @hero
> 
> hes an admin they all get dragged into it sooner or later especially ronnin been here since the first creatation of NF forum. ( like vash, myself and shishou)



Untrue. There is plenty of drama going on that I bet people have no idea about because they aren't sticking their noses into it.

If it doesn't concern you, you shouldn't be all up in it.

There will always be 'drama', that doesn't mean you have to constantly be a part of it.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 23, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> There isn't that much drama.
> You don't have to get involved. =/



Well, he doesn't get much involved, doesn't he.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Well, he doesn't get much involved, doesn't he.



Maybe more then you think apparently.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 23, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Maybe more then you think apparently.



Of great ability too since I never notice it.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Of great ability too since I never notice it.



So you're saying you involved in a lot of NF drama related incidents?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 23, 2007)

Well he may say he's retiring but Mori and S&G said the same thing


----------



## Nico (Feb 23, 2007)

Drama is Drama.

Daw, your sig. I remembered you had that came character for a avatar and sig theme about 6-8 months ago I believe. Around before you had 1,00 posts? 

*creepy memory*


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Aimless said:


> Drama is Drama.
> 
> Daw, your sig. I remembered you had that came character for a avatar and sig theme about 6-8 months ago I believe. Around before you had 1,00 posts?
> 
> *creepy memory*



Mhmmm. 
You are correct sir.


----------



## Nico (Feb 23, 2007)

Aimless said:


> Drama is Drama.
> 
> *Dawn*, your sig. I remembered you had that *same* character for a avatar and sig theme about 6-8 months ago I believe. Around before you had *1,000* posts?
> 
> *creepy memory*



..............................


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 23, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Technically, there is still five.
> 
> Occa and Blue are still round about, and I'll come on a little, but I'll try not to. Hurts to work 60+ hours then deal with the drama that is NF.



Are Mugen and Mssx (or something) also admins?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Untrue. There is plenty of drama going on that I bet people have no idea about because they aren't sticking their noses into it.
> 
> If it doesn't concern you, you shouldn't be all up in it.
> 
> There will always be 'drama', that doesn't mean you have to constantly be a part of it.



Drama gets reported to the admins / mods and they have to deal with it, its alot more than what you think.  I believe thats what ronnin is referring to that he does not want to be modding /admin such a forum anymore with such a busy schedule and i wish him luck.

@graphic novel

they used to be admins, admins of this forum are mainly Renzor,and TO , Tazmo, MSBXX whatever his name is are "super" admins ( i hate to use that term but they have more power than the normal admins you see on this board)

blue i think got her admin powers back not sure and i know Vash stepped down as well.


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 23, 2007)

I see now
thx



edit:
*Mbxx* is his name


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 23, 2007)

​


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 23, 2007)

When did Vash step down? o___O


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Drama gets reported to the admins / mods and they have to deal with it, its alot more than what you think.  I believe thats what ronnin is referring to that he does not want to be modding /admin such a forum anymore with such a busy schedule and i wish him luck.



Its as much as I think it is.

Drama is drama. You can choose to be involved and you can choose to not be involved. Drama starts off with two people. Then it expands outwards, you can choose to get on the train, or stay off of it.

Just because people ASK you to be on their side, doesn't mean you HAVE to do it. You can choose to not be a part of anything at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

who is talking about sides? i was talking about it has to get dealt with and the mod staff deals with those kinda of issues, they do not have a choice to say " na not going to do anything about it" . If its a big issue and what not alot of staff members left because of this ( ah hell it used to be much worse back in 2004 and beginning of 05 , when alot of annoying people were around.)

but i think we are dragging this out farther than what it should be  

@pink

not sure exactly when he stepped down but its been over a month ago now. HE is still a Smod however.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> who is talking about sides? i was talking about it has to get dealt with and the mod staff deals with those kinda of issues, they do not have a choice to say " na not going to do anything about it" . If its a big issue and what not alot of staff members left because of this ( ah hell it used to be much worse back in 2004 and beginning of 05 , when alot of annoying people were around.)



It has nothing to do with sides, it has to do with getting involved with things. I'm sure plenty of people don't like each other, and have disagreements that plenty of people don't know anything about, because 
A] they don't make it public  
B] people don't stick their noses into other people's business.

The only thing that the staff would HAVE to deal with would be server issues, or if the 'drama' would involve hurting the forums in some way. When it comes to personal arguments or 'drama' between different groups of people, you can choose to stay the hell out of it.

Its human nature to stick your nose into other people's business, because people are obnoxious like that. That doesn't mean you HAVE too.

Annoying people, alright, so? People are annoying anywhere you go, that doesn't mean you have to associate with them, or need to know what they are getting into every moment of the day.

Drama is drama. You can either pick a side and dig yourself a hole, or you can stay out of it, and live a drama free lifestyle, its* totally* optional.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

ah you do not understand hero  =/ ronnin had to ban and get involved in alot of NF drama because it went up to the admin position a few times to deal with it. This is what i am talking about not some arugement you can avoid i been a mod / admin for many forums allready i know how ronnin feels and the stress has to put up with real life and online . Its not just about drama either although drama can be formed in many differant ways, ronnin servered these forums for a long time and put alot of time into them . i knew what he ment what he said earlier.


anyways im done talking about so im jamming out


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah you do not understand hero  =/ ronnin had to ban and get involved in alot of NF drama because it went up to the admin position a few times to deal with it. This is what i am talking about not some arugement you can avoid i been a mod / admin for many forums allready i know how ronnin feels and the stress has to put up with real life and online .
> 
> 
> anyways im done talking about so im jamming out



I understand it perfectly fine. I also know that James wouldn't get himself involved with a bunch of bullshit teen angst drama either, he's smarter then that.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 23, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> When did Vash step down? o___O



_Why_ did Vash step down? >_____>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

^ he mentioned college reasons but not sure if there was anything else sakura.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> _Why_ did Vash step down? >_____>



Oh I don't care about that.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> _Why_ did Vash step down? >_____>



You could just ask him on msn when he gets back.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah I see. I'll make sure I do. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 23, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Ah I see. I'll make sure I do. :3



Good.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2007)

Well now everyone is happy can we prepare for Nuclear winter?


----------



## Harlita (Feb 24, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> It has nothing to do with sides, it has to do with getting involved with things. I'm sure plenty of people don't like each other, and have disagreements that plenty of people don't know anything about, because
> A] they don't make it public
> B] people don't stick their noses into other people's business.
> 
> ...




I would wholeheartedly disagree with this however, if you are in a staff position, you are expected to be a forum leader.


SuperAdmins deal with server issues/code updates. 
Admins fix low level forum issues/formatting,etc- but nothing like what we've been seeing recently. On top of that they hook up the rest of the staff with stuff we're just plain not capable of doing.
However-
SuperModerators, Moderators and Advisors /definitely/ have an expectation to keep the community free of drama/issues that would disrupt, as well as offer assistance and handle requests from members.

Many times, we have to ban people, perform actions that piss people off, stop flamewards/de-escalate situations. And lemme tell you - those ban arguments can steal hours away from you. 

There's a lot of folks who have it in their minds that being a moderator means recognition. 

And they are right. It's recognition from the members that they expect you to WORK. Those who hope to be able to be staff, yet retain the right to live their forum life drama-free, will find themselves destaffed rather quickly.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Harlita said:
			
		

> Many times, we have to ban people, perform actions that piss people off, stop flamewards/de-escalate situations. And lemme tell you - those ban arguments can steal hours away from you.


Stop flamewars, and de-escalate situations? Exactly what I'm saying. That hurts the itself, when things get out of control like flamewars it can effect other area's at a fast pace. I'm not talking about people who start flamewars,  I'm talking about people who start shit to start shit [minus trolls of course, because thats all the come to do]. There are plenty of times that I or someone else has had problems with someone, but worked it out on our own. Not every situation needed needs a mod to sort out, its not like we can call a moderator in real life when we have a disagreement with someone, we talk and work it out.

Honestly. If there is a disagreement between two people and its over something irrelevant to the forums, weither it be they don't get along or they happen to say some happy ass remark together, its up to them to work things out. It doesn't need everyone and their mom's attention, thats how things escalate and become out of hand. At that point in time, you have choices, you *ALWAYS* have choices. You can either decide to stick your nose in it, and give your 2 cents or you stay out of it.

Like I said earlier, many 'drama related' issues people know nothing about it because they were handled without the use of making it a widespread issue.


			
				Harlita said:
			
		

> There's a lot of folks who have it in their minds that being a moderator means recognition.
> 
> And they are right. It's recognition from the members that they expect you to WORK. Those who hope to be able to be staff, yet retain the right to live their forum life drama-free, will find themselves destaffed rather quickly.



People always have a choice, it doesn't matter if its the internet or if its the real world, you always have options.

A moderators job is to insure everything about the forums run smoothly, there is NOTHING in the guidelines that say you have to make sure everyone loves each other. If you have the power to do that, let me know, I'd love to end some of the world wars. Unless the drama does something that could rapidly hurt and destroy the forums, I don't see the point in sticking your nose into something that doesn't concern YOU. [Other then trolls and such things, because they aren't actually arguing anything, they just start shit to start shit]

Plus the factor is. Alright, you say that if you want to be a moderator you can't live a drama-free lifestyle? Then mods that step down and say its because they don't want to deal with the fuss shouldn't have been modded in the first place if they can't handle their own job specifications.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2007)

Funny thing is, I find the mods to be the real haters. They are the ones who get serious....


----------



## Sasori (Feb 24, 2007)

So who is left on the admin team?

And will their be new admins


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2007)

Meeeeeeeeeee 

I'm just waiting on my Vash email.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Funny thing is, I find the mods to be the real haters. They are the ones who get serious....



It's just tough love. The Staff are generally psychopaths


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 24, 2007)

Sasori said:


> So who is left on the admin team?




Theres still Reznor, TenshiOni, Blue, Occa, Mbxx, & Tazmo.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

Graphic Novel Guy said:


> Theres still Reznor, TenshiOni, Blue, Occa, Mbxx, & Tazmo.



And I don't see them around.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 24, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> And I don't see them around.



I see Blue on a daily basis.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 24, 2007)

I see them all the time with exception to Mbxx.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2007)

Blue and Occa kept their powers but are semi-retired. The admin when they like.


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 24, 2007)

Vegeta was the best admin IMO


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 25, 2007)

piers007 said:


> ..............................



You suck


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 25, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> A moderators job is to insure everything about the forums run smoothly, there is NOTHING in the guidelines that say you have to make sure everyone loves each other.



The analogy is a bit extreme, but yes - that is the gist. Our job is to keep this place clean *and* make sure everyone gets along at a basal level. Debate and conflict will always exist of course.



> If you have the power to do that, let me know, I'd love to end some of the world wars.



The internets have nothing to do w/ the real world, though. >_>;



> Unless the drama does something that could rapidly hurt and destroy the forums, I don't see the point in sticking your nose into something that doesn't concern YOU. [Other then trolls and such things, because they aren't actually arguing anything, they just start shit to start shit]



If you're still referring to a moderator's stance on the matter, I vehemently disagree with this. My entire modship ... hell, most of the staff's modships are *based* on this notion. Once YOU post on this forum, it does become MY business (caps emphasized to follow your lead ).



> Plus the factor is. Alright, you say that if you want to be a moderator you can't live a drama-free lifestyle? Then mods that step down and say its because they don't want to deal with the fuss shouldn't have been modded in the first place if they can't handle their own job specifications.



Spot on. But to this day, I can vaguely remember a mod stepping down completely due to that reason alone.


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2007)

*over bakes setocake*


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 25, 2007)

*devours setocake*

*... and moemoe in the process* :>>>>>


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2007)

KK IS IN MY PANTS <3


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 25, 2007)

im in ur pants
claiming ur sudanese heritage :>>>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2007)

And me 



Graphic Novel Guy said:


> Vegeta was the best admin IMO



Blue forever


----------



## Renegade (Feb 25, 2007)

Tenshi all the way.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm out for Dead Presidents to represent me *say whaaa*


----------



## Sakura (Feb 25, 2007)

I SAY OCCAMEL! 

/eats some moe setocake


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2007)

Orihime was the 1337est!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 25, 2007)

"Elvis was a hero to most
But he never meant Shit to me you see
Straight up racist that sucker was
Simple and plain
Mother Fuck him and John Wayne"


----------



## mow (Feb 25, 2007)

im tired of these rappers telling me they are for real
when the most they do is sample a tune by curtis mayfield
so if your finest effort is finding something better to steal
shit son you aint that big of a deal


----------



## Nico (Feb 25, 2007)

Orihime was cute. =3


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 25, 2007)

chinaski said:


> Orihime was the 1337est!



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Why aren't you on MSN?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 25, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Why aren't you on MSN?



It takes me ~20 minutes to log onto MSN. It sucks.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2007)

* sigh        *


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 25, 2007)

See? Even peK misses you


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 26, 2007)

Setosuke said:


> peK misses nobody he is a villain.



Villains can miss fallen comrades. =/
I've seen it!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2007)

Setosuke said:


> peK misses nobody he is a villain.



pek was never a villian until the age of 2005 ( around summer) to the age of 2006 NFers change his ways.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 26, 2007)

I think peK just finished watching some squalid soap opera with an infatuated ending.


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> I think peK just finished watching some squalid soap opera with an infatuated ending.



Wrong. We recently broke up. But she's being a cunt about it. :<


----------



## Procyon (Feb 26, 2007)

Kaga, your avatar grosses me out. =X


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 26, 2007)

Why?    D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 26, 2007)

Haha, Kaga caught Harlitaitis D:


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 27, 2007)

Graphic Novel Guy get banned for a day


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2007)

A toast to the b&.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

Wherever he maybe 

*Clinks glass*


----------



## Birkin (Feb 28, 2007)

Kaga, why are you orange?


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Graphic Novel Guy get banned for a day





Sakura said:


> A toast to the b&.





The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Wherever he maybe
> 
> *Clinks glass*



**


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2007)

GNG y did u get b&?

O yea lol spamming that CBG thread haha


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 28, 2007)

no no it was this

lol aye lookie her'


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2007)

You earned it!


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2007)

lol hahaha only a day b&???

I thought the announcements said they were cracking down on spoilers hahaha it seems they got more lenient


----------



## Taxman (Feb 28, 2007)

a day ban is cracking down.....

my post in the rules thread stated a day ban would be happening if stuff like that happened...

he's really lucky though....he was almost gone for a week...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2007)

A second offence is a week.

And you have to spend all that time in the bin box with LoTU and Y~K and Hitler D:


----------



## Sasori (Feb 28, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> A second offence is a week.
> 
> And you have to spend all that time in the bin box with LoTU and Y~K and Hitler D:


I thought they were all the same people =<


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 1, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol hahaha only a day b&???
> 
> I thought the announcements said they were cracking down on spoilers hahaha it seems they got more lenient



A second offense spoiler ban has now been increased to a length of TWELVE YEARS.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 1, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> a day ban is cracking down.....
> 
> my post in the rules thread stated a day ban would be happening if stuff like that happened...
> 
> he's really lucky though....he was almost gone for a week...



>_>;



Shroomsday said:


> A second offense spoiler ban has now been increased to a length of TWELVE YEARS.



XDDDDDDDDD 

I love you so much it hurts.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 1, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> A second offense spoiler ban has now been increased to a length of TWELVE YEARS.



Your medication has expired.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh damn. I was planning on that.

See you all in 2019, I think?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 1, 2007)

Setosuke said:


> shit i drank something sweden i shoudnt have drank



The blood of the Pope?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 2, 2007)

Vash said:


> I have officially had my post deleted.


Bah Humbug.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 2, 2007)

1001 things to do before you die:

Number 6:

Lunge wildly at the Pope


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 2, 2007)

I have resigned from the staff.

Maybe to return eventually.  Everyone else seems to.

It's going to be nice not worrying about all that anymore.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 3, 2007)

^ See ya lata Vash!



Shroomsday said:


> A second offense spoiler ban has now been increased to a length of TWELVE YEARS.


I lol'd hard xDDD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2007)

What happened to Shrooms's comic? D:


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I thought some of the parody would be lost outside the HR, but then... meh:


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 3, 2007)

What's with all the resignations? Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 3, 2007)

By "Drama," he means "Setoshi."


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 3, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> What's with all the resignations? Anyone care to explain?


I resigned because I don't do much modding anymore, and having powers for the sake of scaring people seems pointless at best.
All things equal, I would rather not have to worry about forum matters than be able to see the mod lounge.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 3, 2007)

I lol'd at AlexBrooke Hogan.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 3, 2007)

Hulk Hogan married an air head for a wife. This dude is going to be wrestling until he's like 70


----------



## Sasori (Mar 8, 2007)

I lol'd hard at Vash and Tenshi's character designs xDDDDDDDD

Wait, but who's that got hit by the car ?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 8, 2007)

Vash is a peasant like the rest of us XD


----------



## Ippy (Mar 8, 2007)

Sakura, you're still alive? 

Good to hear.....er, read.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2007)

Um... gratz to Hokage Naruto returning to Super Modship, bye to Vash and Harlita o___O


----------



## Sakura (Mar 9, 2007)

Tenchou said:


> Sakura, you're still alive?
> 
> Good to hear.....er, read.



Yes, apparently so. :S


----------



## Harlita (Mar 10, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Um... gratz to Hokage Naruto returning to Super Modship, bye to Vash and Harlita o___O



hehe bye bye


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2007)

Harlita said:


> hehe bye bye



I thought you were only taking a break.

Or was your Naruto avatar the source of your power?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

I deleted it because I didn't like where this conversation was going.....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 10, 2007)

Renegade said:


> What the hell, where did my post go?


----------



## Renegade (Mar 10, 2007)

That was weird. All traces have been erased. XD

This will probably get deleted too. >_>


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 10, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I deleted it because I didn't like where this conversation was going.....



I don't like the tone of your typing. 



<3


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> I don't like the tone of your typing.
> 
> 
> 
> <3



no one ever does.....V__V


hmmm...I can see the delete reasons...I wonder why non staff can't


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2007)

As I recall there's regular delete which still leaves a little stub post saying who deleted it and why, then there's what you've done where none staff members can't see it.  Sure you picked the former?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 10, 2007)

Pink's signature needs more attention, it's... incredible.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> As I recall there's regular delete which still leaves a little stub post saying who deleted it and why, then there's what you've done where none staff members can't see it.  Sure you picked the former?



the two options are just normal delete which comes with the "who and why" and then there is "physically remove message" which makes it for no one to see...even staff members can't see them.

I only deleted one post.....and I selected the "delete" and not "physically remove message"....Renegade deleted one of his other posts and Oro deleted one of his...each of them have reasons as to why they were deleted, but none of you can see them...=/


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 10, 2007)

Why no spoiler button in the quick reply? How many people actually Go Advanced?


----------



## Renegade (Mar 10, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> the two options are just normal delete which comes with the "who and why" and then there is "physically remove message" which makes it for no one to see...even staff members can't see them.
> 
> I only deleted one post.....and I selected the "delete" and not "physically remove message"....Renegade deleted one of his other posts and Oro deleted one of his...each of them have reasons as to why they were deleted, but none of you can see them...=/


It seems to only be like that in this thread for some reason.

Meh.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

> Why no spoiler button in the quick reply? How many people actually Go Advanced?



processing the paper work takes a lot of time


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Pink's signature needs more attention, it's... incredible.



Heh, really? I thought the animation on the "Fin" moving about was a little weak and it wasn't one of my best.

Glad you like it though. Each to their own 



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> the two options are just normal delete which comes with the "who and why" and then there is "physically remove message" which makes it for no one to see...even staff members can't see them.
> 
> I only deleted one post.....and I selected the "delete" and not "physically remove message"....Renegade deleted one of his other posts and Oro deleted one of his...each of them have reasons as to why they were deleted, but none of you can see them...=/



I see. Well, that's odd. I guess... wait.

Wait, I can see them now!

I HAVE THE MAGICAL FORUM SIGHT!


*BY THE POWER OF GREAYSKULL!*​


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 10, 2007)

The Pink Mindfuck said:


> Um... gratz to Hokage Naruto returning to Super Modship, bye to Vash and Harlita o___O


Who said I'm leaving?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2007)

Vash said:


> Who said I'm leaving?



I dunno, I think I read it on this ancient prophecy I found...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 10, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> processing the paper work takes a lot of time



I call your bluff.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

what bluff?

I posted in the mod lounge asking if it could be done....I've already sent in the "paperwork"


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 10, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> what bluff?
> 
> I posted in the mod lounge asking if it could be done....I've already sent in the "paperwork"



Paperwork? There's paperwork.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 10, 2007)

Nah, more like boob massage.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a question. Do you need recommendation from other mods to become a mod?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 10, 2007)

Recommendation from someone in the mod team, not outside.

Anyway, let's welcome the 4th Generations Music Dept. mod - Delirium


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

A fellow Sandman fan!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, now Del is a mod?

That's interesting indeed...

What happened to less?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2007)

X said:


> Wow, now Del is a mod?
> 
> That's interesting indeed...
> 
> What happened to less?



less had to step down due to his upcoming inactivity caused by the randomness of his job.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> less had to step down due to his upcoming inactivity caused by the randomness of his job.


 
Well, I thought he had left for good.  

As long as he's still here, I guess...

Even if Del is going to bother me about this, he is definately a good choice for the job.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2007)

Puppet to the elitists. :]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Puppet to the elitists. :]


 
Shut up Dave.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 10, 2007)

!!

DE!


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2007)

Did someone say puppets >=D


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Even if Del is going to bother me about this, he is definately a good choice for the job.





No.. I won't give you shit. Stroking mine shaft like that is good enough for me.

Who were the mods before me?


----------



## Blue (Mar 11, 2007)

Moe was first, followed by Sunshine and then Less, each hired on the recommendation of their predecessor. Welcome to the lineage.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope less is not as gone as the first in the line.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 11, 2007)

Congrats to Del for getting the promotion.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2007)

graz all am happy 4 all  guys u are doing super


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

Well.
The pro is I'm glad Del got modded. Congrats. 
The con is I'm probably never going to see Less around anymore. :/


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Well.
> The pro is I'm glad Del got modded. Congrats.
> The con is I'm probably never going to see Less around anymore. :/


 
I know...  

I'm gonna miss the old man.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I know...
> 
> I'm gonna miss the old man.



I have him on msn, but he's barely on there as is.
Though, he told me things were hectic so I guess its to be expected.  

Its a bit depressing. =/


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks THC

but yes..

Very depressing. One of the first people I met here on NF. But, I was going to wait a while to let this out of the bag...

I'm growing a beard. And one day.. I will post pics of said beard and maybe we'll be able to have some semblance of pops.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 11, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> graz all am happy 4 all  guys u are doing super



Thanks buddy, I think your critique of our progress is pretty fair and even handed.


----------



## Nico (Mar 11, 2007)

the hero complex said:


> Well.
> The pro is I'm glad Del got modded. Congrats.
> The con is I'm probably never going to see Less around anymore. :/



Same 100%

He did have a lot of stuff going on. ;_;

........

Delirium: 

Dawn: You Solo


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Thanks THC
> 
> but yes..
> 
> ...


T________T

You have to have the receding hairline too. Along with the nicotine addiction.
I'ma gunna miss Peter.  


Aimless said:


> Dawn: You Solo



Solo? Hm? 
Pennyarcade. =3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

Delirum?

Endless?

Excellent


----------



## Crowe (Mar 11, 2007)

THIS THREAD SUCKS. 

/PART


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 11, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> THIS THREAD SUCKS.
> 
> /PART



You suck.


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Has the pictures to prove it.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 11, 2007)

hello deli rum


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Oooh.. Caught me right before I left. Hello thar.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 11, 2007)

Stupid VB update is getting on my last nerve.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

It is illogical '___'


----------



## Ram (Mar 11, 2007)

*checks PM inbox and ejaculates*
err...I mean, congrats Delirium.


----------



## delirium (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha.. I'm take it you got my weekly ejaculation PM's. This one is a good one. More goodies than the usual.


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not gone, I'm just losing my edge


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes you are, without no avatar and a sig you look naked. Put some clothes on.


----------



## delirium (Mar 12, 2007)

Less has been gone for *DE!* knows how long.. but the minute he steps from his position he starts posting like a madman. He's been waiting for this.


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Less has been gone for *DE!* knows how long.. but the minute he steps from his position he starts posting like a madman. He's been waiting for this.



Actually I'm just on one of my legendary "Must.Never.Get.Work.Done."-posting sprees. I'll log out now


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

less said:


> I'm not gone, I'm just losing my edge



You'll never loose your edge.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Yes you are, without no avatar and a sig you look naked. Put some clothes on.



 o man


----------



## Sakura (Mar 12, 2007)

Wait, what happened with Harlita and Vash?


----------



## Nico (Mar 12, 2007)

less said:


> I'm not gone, I'm just losing my edge


DDDDDDD:


less said:


> Actually I'm just on one of my legendary "Must.Never.Get.Work.Done."-posting sprees. I'll log out now


Nooooo ;____;


the hero complex said:


> You'll never loose your edge.


Seconded. 


Setoshi said:


> less is nice to me he joined my FC  I wish I got to know him better, I'm still your bodyguard less <3
> 
> Hope you have a bright future!



You haven't been doing your job.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 12, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Wait, what happened with Harlita and Vash?


I quit the mod team because I was no longer interested in the forums being a job.

She quit the forums because of similar issues.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2007)

Harlita is taking a break I think 



less said:


> Actually I'm just on one of my legendary "Must.Never.Get.Work.Done."-posting sprees. I'll log out now



I never knew you were a kindred Spirit until now 




			
				De said:
			
		

> Haha.. I'm take it you got my weekly ejaculation PM's. This one is a good one. More goodies than the usual.



I didn't get that one D:

Can I has it please?

*EDIT:*

Farewell to Odlam who has apprently been advisored D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 12, 2007)

Shiron be moddin'
he lockin'
threads dat dont belong in da NA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2007)

Feel free to welcome our newest addition *Shiron* who will be modding KTV and Dubbed Naruto section. 

Edit: rats..thwarted yet again


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 12, 2007)

My friends call me the arcade, cause i got so much game.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 12, 2007)

You sure it's not cuz you let people use you for a quarter? Ba-zing.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 12, 2007)

Renegade said:


> You sure it's not cuz you let people use you for a quarter? Ba-zing.



Oh snap son.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 12, 2007)

Who's Shiron?.... oh yeah, since my name's Mario, I'll get backlash for only asking this simple question.

Just need to know, he seems familiar for some reason.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Who's Shiron?.... oh yeah, since my name's Mario, I'll get backlash for only asking this simple question.
> 
> Just need to know, he seems familiar for some reason.



been called Nate River and Meijin no Kori


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 12, 2007)

Being a mod must be stressful. Does anyone know where I can get a good computer chair online?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 12, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> been called Nate River and *Meijin no Kori*




No wonder... and it's no wonder I haven't seen Meijin in a loooooooong time!! XD

Damn us and our name changes.... and congrats to MNK for the promotion.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 13, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I swear I love this avatar.



I just saw it.
It made me laugh. xD


----------



## geG (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh shit, Shiron's a mod now? Congrats.

And wait, he was Nate River? I guess that's why I noticed that I hadn't seen Shiron post in a long time XD


----------



## Shiron (Mar 13, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> No wonder... and it's no wonder I haven't seen Meijin in a loooooooong time!! XD
> 
> Damn us and our name changes.... and congrats to MNK for the promotion.


Thanks. 

And yeah, I first changed to Shiron in like either Octorber or November of 2006, I think. Then, I changed to Nate River for a bit in January, and just recently switched back to Shiron in February. And I don't plan on doing any more name changes for a while, so there should be no more problems with that.



Geg said:


> Oh shit, Shiron's a mod now? Congrats.
> 
> And wait, he was Nate River? I guess that's why I noticed that I hadn't seen Shiron post in a long time XD


Thanks. 

And yeah, that would explain it. xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

I want to be a Mod too...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Requesting it probably one of worst things you can do.



I know it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 13, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Requesting it probably one of worst things you can do.



It does really crush your chances or anything.  If you keep asking for it than it might be a bad thing.  Just try not to say it directly and we will get the drift.  If you do good things for the community and isn't troublesome defined in the Shikamaru dictionary we might come to you.


----------



## Nico (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats Shiron! A fellow pokemon fan.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

It was a joke.


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> It was a joke.



I would have made it a huge NEGATORY! anyway.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 13, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> For a split second, that avatar makes you look like Kagaboosha. Congratulations on Smod again.



HN and I already brawled in the mod lounge over it. It's all coo' now.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 13, 2007)

It's all good in the hood.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> It's all good in the hood.



No it's not.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 14, 2007)

let's all congratulate Spectrum for rising to the ranks of admin


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 14, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm Jealous


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 14, 2007)

Yay Speccie.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 14, 2007)

Hooray i cheer for you


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 14, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> let's all congratulate Spectrum for rising to the ranks of admin



Aw. Huzzah.
I don't really know her, but she sounds nice. <3


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Mar 14, 2007)

She's hell incarnate.

Run.

Run for your _lives_.


----------



## delirium (Mar 14, 2007)

Wait.. Wtf?! When did this happen?!


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 14, 2007)

'Bout an hour ago. I think.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

It must be nice to have user name in dark bold colors.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 14, 2007)

Not really. 



			
				Del said:
			
		

> Wait.. Wtf?! When did this happen?!



Get your head out of the Music Box and join us in the lair every once in a while.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Get your head out of the Music Box and join us in the lair every once in a while.


lol, yeah. Even if I didn't post in the thread, I was keeping on eye on this since shortly after I was modded, so this really didn't come as a surprise to me.

Anyway, congrats once again, Spectrum.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 14, 2007)

> Get your head out of the Music Box and join us in the lair every once in a while.



lol....the _lair_


----------



## Nico (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats Julie!


----------



## Harlita (Mar 14, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> 'Bout an hour ago. I think.
> 
> Thanks, guys.



....


I expect great things from you.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

The lair has kk's special 'equipment' in. I hear the screams wherever I go in the forum.


----------



## Harlita (Mar 14, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> The lair has kk's special 'equipment' in. I hear the screams wherever I go in the forum.



vb short update?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

Orosuke??? Oh, no.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 14, 2007)

good job spectrum. congrats.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats Spectrum.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats spectrum!


----------



## Ray (Mar 14, 2007)

Lots of new names showing up all bold and green. I want to be green  
Congrats to the new mods and Admin.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 14, 2007)

How interesting.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2007)

Is penn state great?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Is penn state great?



If you want to play football.


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 14, 2007)

Vash's avy shows what i do when I completely pwn someone in halo2


----------



## Yosha (Mar 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> If you want to play football.



lol, sike. Penn state sucked at football this season.

Fighting irish!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 15, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Is penn state great?



it depends on what u wanna major in.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 15, 2007)

*lurks* Woah Spectrum. Congrats!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2007)

This thread is now officialy, OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAND!!


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 15, 2007)

^Partehy?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 15, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> This thread is now officialy, OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAND!!



You suck at life.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> If you want to play football.


Or party.

Or, God forbid, go to actual classes.


----------



## Fancy (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats Spectrum!


----------



## Zhongda (Mar 15, 2007)

Vash said:


> I quit the mod team because I was no longer interested in the forums being a job.
> 
> She quit the forums because of similar issues.


*sigh* ok ok, i'll take over, you didn't have to flood my pm with 'PLZ JOIN THE MOD TEAM'


----------



## Aman (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay, congrats on becoming an Admin, you deserve it.


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2007)

I have no idea what's going on.  I leave for a week and the forums go insane without my calming presence.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 15, 2007)

That will teach you for leaving, everything is falling apart.


----------



## martryn (Mar 15, 2007)

> That will teach you for leaving, everything is falling apart.



Alas, stay if I could, I cannot.  There are people out there that still need me.  Go go Gadget-Stilts!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a question for a mod: Would a normal member get repsealed if they have 30000 posts or so?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2007)

Long live Spectrum, the beloved Leader.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 15, 2007)

Spectrum said:


> 'Bout an hour ago. I think.
> 
> Thanks, guys.


Congrats, Julie. I just heard the news. 

Now we'll have an Admin to host the 2007 Naruwards! ^^


Can't wait already.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> I have a question for a mod: Would a normal member get repsealed if they have 30000 posts or so?



No, I don't see why would they. 

They earned those posts and they're free to use them in their efforts to rep people as they see fit (as long as it doesn't violate any rules)


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 15, 2007)

Sasuke's a Closet perv FC


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 15, 2007)

> No, I don't see why would they.
> 
> They earned those posts and they're free to use them in their efforts to rep people as they see fit (as long as it doesn't violate any rules)



Okay, I just thought that they would be under closer surveillence due to their huge rep power


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2007)

Who cares? It's only rep. So long as you don't whore it, are abusive in your comments or pretend to eb someone else it's all good.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 15, 2007)

I personally don't care that much about rep but I was just curious


----------



## Azurite (Mar 15, 2007)

Almost all the mods are demodding to their real lives


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 16, 2007)

No they wouldn't.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

I am a Senior Member, congratulate me.


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2007)

But you're not a forum leader. Why don't you try the Senior Membership thread? You might get one there.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 16, 2007)

OH SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-

*steers clear of Del the Destroyer*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

Del, your new powers don't phase me. You didn't see me bitching when you got a promotion.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't you still have 8 more days to go 'til you've reached 6 months though? 

I sense a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL, I was looking through the list and I'm not listed on the promotions at all. WTF people? XD


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I was looking through the list and I'm not listed on the promotions at all. WTF people? XD



Who are you again? 

**


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> **



You're pimp.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You're pimp.



Thank you! 

_*You're = You are, thus you're pimp = you are pimp!*_

**


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 16, 2007)

Your*

            >.>


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Thank you!
> 
> _*You're = You are, thus you're pimp = you are pimp!*_
> 
> **


Don't correct YOUR pimp.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll pimp slap both of you.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

HAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'll pimp slap both of you.



Get a 360 first before jumping into the conversation. XD


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Don't correct YOUR pimp.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

CHA LA HEAD CHA LA to you too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I was looking through the list and I'm not listed on the promotions at all. WTF people? XD



I was promoted in April '06 and this is the closet acknowledgment  



> 5/something: We hire sum mods.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, the who is viewing this thread thingy is back.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I was promoted in April '06 and this is the closet acknowledgment



It's not our fault you didn't read that day's newspaper. 

​


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'll pimp slap both of you.



*Powders HOE's hands.*


----------



## Gooba (Mar 16, 2007)

I am no longer on the big timeline, even though this thread was made to announce Occa going to admin, and me replacing her as smod.


----------



## delirium (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow.. you're quick. Hasn't even been announced yet.


----------



## Splintered (Mar 16, 2007)

XD

Seto is freaking psychic on the internet.

Yus, congrats to Rhae


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2007)

Gratz to Rhaella  



Delirium said:


> Wow.. you're quick. Hasn't even been announced yet.



She posts often and in many places.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats, Rhaella.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

Damn, everyone is getting a damn promotion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Damn, everyone is getting a damn promotion.



Seems that way, doesn't it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll be there one day.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Didn't figure out due to post.
> 
> It's my *power.*



Dude, I have laser vison and you can sense Mod-Promotions?

You got F'ed in the A



Hell On Earth said:


> Damn, everyone is getting a damn promotion.



Only as many going in as going out D:



Hell On Earth said:


> I'll be there one day.



Are you a Mod Prodigy?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe...


----------



## Nico (Mar 16, 2007)

Splintered said:


> XD
> 
> Seto is freaking psychic on the internet.
> 
> Yus, congrats to Rhae



D:

......

Congratulations, Rhaella.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth for mod...


----------



## Gold Knight (Mar 17, 2007)

No wonder people kept thinking I was still a mod here, you guys never said in the first post that I eventually had to leave for MH xD

Many, many congrats to Spectrum, she deserves it.  *throws confetti*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 17, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Hell On Earth for mod...



Hahah


----------



## Renegade (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm rootin' for ya' buddy.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Congratulations on modship Rhaella on the FC section ^^


Ooh, you can tell us what the next announcement is?


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, I wish I had powers like that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Ooh, you can tell us what the next announcement is?





Setoshi said:


> My Setopowers are drained, I'll have to charge them for a couple of days.



I'm sensing someone for the Plaza... it pretty messed up right now... Suz said she wouldn't do it...

Um... CMX for Plaza Mod? D:


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2007)

Henry's got some....

INSIDE INFORMATION!! [/Tony Reali]


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats to Rhaella.
And Gold knight from MH!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

Naruyamcha said:


> Henry's got some....
> 
> INSIDE INFORMATION!! [/Tony Reali]



My usual sources have been tight lipped of late. This is just educated guessing.

I didn't expect Rhae or Del


----------



## Sasori (Mar 17, 2007)

I go away for a few days and Stace becomes mod 

Congrats ^__^!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome our newest admin Gooba ^__^


----------



## Nico (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats to the Marv lover.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh shit.
Congrats Gooba. <3


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2007)

Goobster?? Holy shit on a shit sandwich. Congrats, man.

To think we first met when you had that Urkel ava... man, you've come a long way!! 


NOTE TO SELF: *do not start Goku vs Superman threads, consecquences are disastrous* XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

Alas, the Tyranny continues 

DEATH TO TYRANTS!


----------



## NudeShroom (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Shit I clicked the "View Forum Leaders" and was all "DUB-YA-TEE-EFF MATE!", Grats, dudes!


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 17, 2007)

Congrats Gooba! 

I had a question for the forum leaders too. I searched on the FAQ’s but couldn’t really find anything. I was wondering what ‘advisors’ were?


----------



## Renegade (Mar 17, 2007)

a thread

And congrats Gooba!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2007)

I have never spoken to Gooba before. I will rectify this now.

Hey Gooba!

And advisors can see the Mod Forum and give advice but have no actualy power. It a position given to ex-Mods or people who are good memebrs but don't wanna be mods (Like Sho and Mizura).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2007)

gooba got  admin postion? well god for bid i thought i would never see the day that happening ( then again i said the same thing about vash being an admin to lol) 

congratz man.


o gooba one more thing

ssj3goku >>> all Marvel characters



 i had to.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 17, 2007)

congrats Chris 
havent spoken to you in ages
but i bet youre doing fine
and you'll do a good job 

peace


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Howdy Pink.

Hey Jeff  long time no see.

ssj3_goku, go DIAF!


----------



## delirium (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Goobs.. why don't you just do me that favor.. without HN knowing.. on the side?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 17, 2007)

It's still weird seeing Goobs' username font completely italized and bolded.

Still, Goobs is Goobs... and I still have your Quagmire ava stored. XD


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Howdy Pink.
> 
> ...


  I already told you this via IM, but I'll do it here too.

Congratulations, big fella.  *thinks you're the greatest both on- and off-line*


----------



## Gold Knight (Mar 18, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> GOLD KNIGHT! DUDE I MISS YOU ._. You probably don't remember meh.



Of course I remember you xD  I'm so glad the Colts won the Super Bowl finally... now I just want the Titans to win it too! [/off topic]

[on topic] Congrats to Gooba!  All my fave NF mods are finally getting in charge here <3


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 18, 2007)

GOOBAAAAAAAAA I DON't even know you!!!!!!


----------



## Liengod (Mar 18, 2007)

Gooba has been here forever. I remember him from when I first joined then left the same day.

Grats on the position btw.


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2007)

GOOBER! Congrats man.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 18, 2007)

Modship is an important job. They are rolemodels for the youth of today and leaders of tomorrow 

RESPONSIBILITY!


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 18, 2007)

does this ask for an other goopocalypse?


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 18, 2007)

Funny you should mention that, jef.  I still have these bookmarked to commemorate the event.





I remember being trapped in a black hole of a thread with no way out.  The funniest thing was, he was out with friends that evening celebrating his birthday and didn't even know it happened.  

  Then again, that's what he claimed...


----------



## martryn (Mar 18, 2007)

> Gooba has been here forever. I remember him from when I first joined then left the same day.



Gooba and KnK are the first members I remember on the forums.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2007)

martryn said:


> Gooba and KnK are the first members I remember on the forums.


You, Code, and KnK are my first three.  The reason I made an account here was to post about how people were underestimating Naruto and Sasuke, and it was you and me vs those two.  Good times, good times.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just got knocked off the forum for about ten minutes after posting those old banners.  What the heck, Goobs.  Can't you keep Goober under control??

  Hey, marty.  Long time, no see.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats to Rhaella by the way - I noticed her greeeen


----------



## Harlita (Mar 20, 2007)

slkjflskjflskjdfksflskjflkjsfspamlkdjflskjfslkjflskj


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Harlita said:


> slkjflskjflskjdfksflskjflkjsfspamlkdjflskjfslkjflskj



That is some very meaningful jibberjabber ma'am.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 20, 2007)

I totally understood it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm too tired to understood it D:


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 21, 2007)

It "snew" here in Calgary today...


----------



## martryn (Mar 21, 2007)

> Hey, marty. Long time, no see.



I see you all the time.  You just never notice me. 



> You, Code, and KnK are my first three.



Argh!  Code was probably should be in my group too, though he didn't stand out as much as you two.  



> Congrats to Rhaella by the way - I noticed her greeeen



Big success for the Genma FC.  She's a regular in there, and that makes a not a few mods that have come from the FC itself over time (though S&G seems dead to us now).


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2007)

I miss Josipoo.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 21, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I miss Josipoo.



I do too. v_v


----------



## Gooba (Mar 21, 2007)

He is still here, he just doesn't get around much because he is so fat.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 21, 2007)

Gooba said:


> He is still here, he just doesn't get around much because he is so fat.


  Oh, you are naughty.  He's gonna roll over you for that remark.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 21, 2007)

Heh... with the two connections to the old forum gone (me and Ronin) I guess the changing of the guard is in full swing.

This is going to be interesting.



Yoshi said:


> I miss Josipoo.


What happened to Jos, anyway?


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 21, 2007)

I got dead.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 21, 2007)

U C H I H A abuse will do that to you


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 21, 2007)

U C H I H A .   

Did you see what God Sasuke did? And God Itachi?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 21, 2007)

Whatyoutalkin'boutJosip?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2007)

Sasuke and naked guys.

Where have I seen this before...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 23, 2007)

My basement.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2007)

Vash said:


> My basement.



Your bondage and yaoi dungeon is well stocked.

The D&D poster detract from the atmosphere though...


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 24, 2007)

Suigetsu fucking pwns this thread!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2007)

SAKURAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Procyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Actually Zetsu does.

And thank you, to whoever finally got rid of the Asuma floaty. Ed ftw.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

DEIDARAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 25, 2007)

No, Azuma Kazuma does.
Thats right, i brought Yakitate Japan into this.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Mar 25, 2007)

Look at those godly hands.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2007)

edward elric pwns this thread...reason why his face is the new icon of this thread...

and if isn't edward, it's walter c. dornez


----------



## Renegade (Mar 25, 2007)

Jio Freed ftw.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 25, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> edward elric pwns this thread...reason why his face is the new icon of this thread...
> 
> and if isn't edward, it's walter c. dornez



Yeah, Ed is kind of win. It's hard to argue against that. XD 

I want an Ed floaty. ;_;


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree that all those guys above are pretty win, but no one can survive a reaction from a Japan bread.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2007)

^the reactions eventually fade away though....=/


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Procyon said:


> Actually Zetsu does.



Why is this not in everyone's sig already?


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 25, 2007)

Japan #61 took Pierrot back 20 years and he stayed in that time for 2 months, that gives Azuma plenty of time to create a new Japan, a japan with endless reaction time!!!


----------



## Procyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Why is this not in everyone's sig already?



Did I say something funny without realizing it?


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2007)

Japan #44 ftw.

The fire in Kazuma's gramps eyes, just from mentioning it, sold me.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 25, 2007)

If I tried hard enough, I could hate everyone on this page except for myself.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> If I tried hard enough, I could hate everyone on this page except for myself.


Interesting.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> If I tried hard enough, I could hate everyone on this page except for myself.



That makes me sad..


----------



## delirium (Mar 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> If I tried hard enough, I could hate everyone on this page except for myself.



I'm not even trying and I hate you.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 25, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I'm not even trying and I hate you.


youre to late youre not on the same page any more


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> If I tried hard enough, I could hate everyone on this page except for myself.



except me too, my saiyan brother


----------



## Ippy (Mar 25, 2007)

I see the Haterade's getting passed around liberally. 

Time to don my avy again.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 25, 2007)

I miss the Ed floaty already. ;_; Can someone replace it? XD


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 25, 2007)

We need an Ishida floaty


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 25, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> If I tried hard enough, I could hate everyone on this page except for myself.


 
T_________________T


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread needs Fangirl Sakura! 

And floaty? Thread icon dammit


----------



## Sakura (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread needs Sakura.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 26, 2007)

What exactly is discussed in this thread i mean whats it's purpose?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2007)

> What exactly is discussed in this thread i mean whats it's purpose?


Announce changes in the staff, like promotions/retirements.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh right i thought for a second it was a chat forum


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Oh right i thought for a second it was a chat thread


Yeah, basically.

Unless someone just got modded or whatnot, ppl just spam like hell in here.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 26, 2007)

So this is the place that they choose Mods from?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2007)

No, we do that back in the HR.  This is just where we tell people what we choose.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2007)

Announcement: _moridin_ and _Paracetamol Boy_ are no longer smods.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh Okay  *Gooba* you seem to be the boss round here do you know Tazmo?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't really, some of the other admins know him better than I do.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Oh Okay  *Gooba* you seem to be the boss round here do you know Tazmo?



This guy supposedly does, though it doesn't seem to be doing him much good.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 26, 2007)

What is a HR is it some cool slang like STFU or FYI?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Announcement: _moridin_ and _Paracetamol Boy_ are no longer smods.



Tom.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2007)

That isn't the Shunsui who knows him.  The Shunsui who does used to be an admin until he left to pursue outside life.

HR means Hokage's Residence, it is a section for mods and admins.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That isn't the Shunsui who knows him.  The Shunsui who does used to be an admin until he left to pursue outside life.


So he lied! 

/me is not surprised


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 26, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Yeah, basically.
> 
> Unless someone just got modded or whatnot, ppl just spam like hell in here.



I figured...

So moridin and paratecal boy not smods....


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That isn't the Shunsui who knows him.  The Shunsui who does used to be an admin until he left to pursue outside life.
> 
> HR means Hokage's Residence, it is a section for mods and admins.



I miss Zach. ;-;

Also, Mori is a SMod no longer? D:
That makes me sad.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

Sakura said:


> This thread needs Sakura.


Every thread needs Sakura.  



Gooba said:


> Announcement: _moridin_ and _Paracetamol Boy_ are no longer smods.


Dear god, why are we having a mass exodus of the cool mods?
(In other words, why are they leaving?



Gooba said:


> I don't really, some of the other admins know him better than I do.


I know him better than any of you do.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 26, 2007)

Vash, what's going on with your De-Administration? Did you step down? Why is everyone stepping down?

I leave for a month and so much happens. I'm at a loss. D:


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Vash, what's going on with your De-Administration? Did you step down? Why is everyone stepping down?
> 
> I leave for a month and so much happens. I'm at a loss. D:


Yeah, I quit the team.  Wasn't much interested in the job anymore.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2007)

> Vash, what's going on with your De-Administration? Did you step down? Why is everyone stepping down?


HR stuff that we can't really share out here.  They have their reasons tho.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2007)

What is HR?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 26, 2007)

look at post 9163


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 26, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> What is HR?



Hokage's Residence aka Mod Lounge.


----------



## Nico (Mar 26, 2007)

*Misses Tom and Kori* ;_;


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 26, 2007)

Vash said:


> Yeah, I quit the team.  Wasn't much interested in the job anymore.



Ah, I see. Sorry to see you go, though hopefully you'll stick around and post every so often. 



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> HR stuff that we can't really share out here. They have their reasons tho.



Hm, figured as much. I suppose it might just be a prolonged transition in this forum's history and staff. Although, I do hope that matters can be somewhat settled or at least brought to a semi-stable equilibrium amongst the consensus.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That isn't the Shunsui who knows him.  The Shunsui who does used to be an admin until he left to pursue outside life.
> 
> HR means Hokage's Residence, it is a section for mods and admins.




Ya i remeber that admin ( shunsui) Although I think he hated me at one point lol, He was a good guy from time to time.


Vash de admined himself because it will be more time for parties   , btw vash I got invited to a Beer fest up there APril 13th


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 26, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Ah, I see. Sorry to see you go, though hopefully you'll stick around and post every so often.


Hah, I'm not in any way leaving.  I think I've actually become more active around the forums since I quit the mod team.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Vash de admined himself because it will be more time for parties   , btw vash I got invited to a Beer fest up there APril 13th


No but nice try.  Enjoy your party.


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 27, 2007)

I like Vash.

I like Vash a lot.

Vash not like me.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

Forum drama at its best!  I fucking love it!  Though I guess I shouldn't...  This is why I'll never be a mod.  I don't want to put up with that type of shit.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 27, 2007)

Tayuya said:


> I like Vash.
> 
> I like Vash a lot.
> 
> Vash not like me.


Who are you?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 27, 2007)

I've decided to step down as well. Cheers everyone. **


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

> I've decided to step down as well. Cheers everyone.



Ha ha, again?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 27, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> I've decided to step down as well. Cheers everyone.


 
>_>

**

EDIT: Who edited my post


----------



## Renegade (Mar 27, 2007)

What the hell is going on here?!


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 27, 2007)

YOU'RE DROWNING ME YOU'RE DROWNING MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE T.T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

I still remeber when Gooba used to be pissed off at me only when I used to come to the outskirt battle dome and say ssj3 goku would own marvel chars. ahh those were the days =0 but now I obviously have to watch my steps 


Thx vash , I might bump into you when I'm up there not sure yet depends on how gas and money is by that week.


Kaga, You bring amusement to the forums !


Gooba one more thing how much power do Admins have on NF compared to Tazmo's admin powers? Meaning what are you limited to, If you are allowed to say that is.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 27, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> I've decided to step down as well. Cheers everyone. **



SHENANIGANS!

That is all.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

So many people stepping down and Mori being banned  This is your doing TBH  you and your quest for power it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

*Prays for a new skin*


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

Mori was banned?  

Come to think of it, since when was he a smod?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 27, 2007)

He was banned by his own request.  He stepped down.

And he's been a smod for quite a long time.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

> And he's been a smod for quite a long time.



OMFGROFLOL

...I didn't know that.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 27, 2007)

I smell disorder among the mod ranks


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Vash de admined himself because it will be more time for parties   , btw vash I got invited to a Beer fest up there APril 13th



There is only ONE . And it is good.



Magister Rild said:


> I smell disorder among the mod ranks



You're still an idiot.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

> There is only ONE beerfest. And it is good.



And the Samuel Adams lager of the same name is good too.  



> You're still an idiot.



But an insightful one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

Harsh words....


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Harsh words....



Harsh? Maybe. True? Hell Yeah!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 27, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> I've decided to step down as well. Cheers everyone. **



 

but wai yu modfux so gewd


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 27, 2007)

Ronin said:


> There is only ONE . And it is good.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still an idiot.



You're still a egotistical jerk who loves to pat himself on the back too much. 

Are you gonna abandon the sinking ship next, chief?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 27, 2007)

martryn said:


> Yeah, me too.  And then it'll be like Highlander, bitch!



Sept I am Christopher Lambert and you are one of those ones with no actual name.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

> Sept I am Christopher Lambert and you are one of those ones with no actual name.



You mean like... Adrian Paul?  Do I have to remind you how Endgame actually ended?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, that dude killed Lambert then that other dude!

But Lambert was still there. He IS the Highlander.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

I killed. But I didn't just kill fifty, I didn't kill a hundred. I killed a thousand. I killed TEN thousand! And I was good at it. And it wasn't for vengeance, it wasn't for greed. It was because...I liked it. Cassandra was nothing. Her village was nothing. Do you know who I was? I was Death. Death — Death on a horse. When mothers warned their children that the monster would get them, that monster was me. I was the nightmare that kept them awake at night. Is that what you want to hear?! The answer is yes. Oh, yes.

Maybe I'm more of a Methos...


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol Fred Durst.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 27, 2007)

The pay must not be very good if all the Mods are quiting i wonder how much do you get paid?


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

> The pay must not be very good if all the Mods are quiting i wonder how much do you get paid?



Ummm... I'm gonna venture... none!  They work for nudey pics of Ronin's mom.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 27, 2007)

stop givin away forum sekrits martreen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2007)

martryn said:


> Ummm... I'm gonna venture... none!  They work for nudey pics of Ronin's mom.



I want to restructure my contract


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 27, 2007)

You know, it's hard for someone who wants to know mod change news to go through 461 pages  especially if most of it isn't exactly useful mod info...


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2007)

you mean you want us to change  over a year of spamming TRADITION? GTFO NOOB! 

joking aside, check the first and second to keep up with any changes in the roster =]


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

This is my thread.  The thread title about half a year or more ago said so.  Now KK's in here changing the title around and stuff.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2007)

he's gay, he cant help it


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2007)

> he's gay, he cant help it



That's what *she* said.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't the mods have a union?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 27, 2007)

> Gooba one more thing how much power do Admins have on NF compared to Tazmo's admin powers? Meaning what are you limited to, If you are allowed to say that is.


He has a lot more.  There are a lot of options open only to him/Mbxx, like skins and other technical stuff.  Also, they are the only ones who can actually admin someone, by giving them their permissions.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah thank you for the info =)


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 27, 2007)

How did yu become a Mod?


----------



## Aman (Mar 27, 2007)

Gooba was modded for being awesome in the Battledome.


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2007)

more than awesome
smart as well


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2007)

and so sexy.....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2007)

Aman said:


> Gooba was modded for being awesome in the Battledome.



Is that possible?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 27, 2007)

Pink said:


> Is that possible?


It used to be back in the first half of '05.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh well, if it was before my time it must have been cool 

Damn oldbies :can

*EDIT:*

Oh yeah, and farewell to Mary too it seems, stepped down to advisorship.

Sakura-Laura for Plaza Mod


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 27, 2007)

there is no bigger moron than Josip 

how have you been my friend
seems like you have been busy


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 27, 2007)

I whooped Grrrblt ass in checkers.


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 27, 2007)

Wait a minute can anyone become a mod or do you do backup checks?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 27, 2007)

Here a quote from the mod lounge about it:


			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> The only way I think the modding procedure should work is:
> 
> -See a section in need of modding
> -Look through there to see who would make a good mod
> ...


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh good so you don't allow anyone that much power you make sure they can be trusted first


----------



## Sasori (Mar 27, 2007)

Does the mod lounge need modding ?


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 27, 2007)

Gooba said:


> That isn't the Shunsui who knows him.  The Shunsui who does used to be an admin until he left to pursue outside life.





Haterade said:


> So he lied!
> 
> /me is not surprised




I don't know Tazmo personally, but my cousin & Tazmo know each other and have met, so i have a idea of who he is irl




Sasori said:


> Does the mod lounge need modding ?



lol, get in line!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Does the mod lounge need modding ?



Yes, it's running wild with spam and pornz :S


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds like the mod lounge is in good order when you put it that way.


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, it's running wild with spam and pornz :S



True story


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 27, 2007)

Mmm.  Spam.

*needs to be put on the first page*


----------



## Shiron (Mar 27, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> Mmm.  Spam.
> 
> *needs to be put on the first page*


Yes, spam is quite delicious indeed. 
*Also needs to be put on the first page.*


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> Mmm.  Spam.
> 
> *needs to be put on the first page*





Shiron said:


> Yes, spam is quite delicious indeed.
> *Also needs to be put on the first page.*



Owns both of you for being on the first page.


----------



## Nico (Mar 27, 2007)

Kakihara + Chairman Kaga =


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, it's running wild with spam and pornz :S


 
Sounds like fun =|


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 27, 2007)

Acctually, the mod lounge DOES tend to be overrun by spam and porn.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 27, 2007)

Vash said:


> Acctually, the mod lounge DOES tend to be overrun by spam and porn.



Kind-of like some of the spam on this thread. Though that?s what makes this thread. Its okay to be a little goofy sometimes. I?m usually having great serious discussions in the Naruto section, and sometimes I need a little break.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 27, 2007)

Yea, we really weren't kidding.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 27, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, we really weren't kidding.



Yep, I can bet. Don’t want to imagine


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 27, 2007)

Vash said:


> Acctually, the mod lounge DOES tend to be overrun by spam and porn.



So, it's pretty much the BH, _Staff-style_?



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, it's running wild with spam and pornz :S



I see...

There is obviously a lack of furry there. *hint hint*


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 27, 2007)

Gooooooooooooooooooba.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> So, it's pretty much the BH, _Staff-style_?


hey, we work hard, we play hard 


> I see...
> 
> There is obviously a lack of furry there. *hint hint*



our current staff stance on furry is one that's against the genre. you'll have to wait until the next administration to see if there's a change in policy


----------



## delirium (Mar 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> our current staff stance on furry is one that's against the genre. you'll have to wait until the next administration to see if there's a change in policy



Yes, and it's really quite unfair 'cause it's way better than loli. >.>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol, Well now I know why some of our mod staff does not always post or is not always busy.

Lol posting porn in a MOd section, someone take a picture of what the top 10 topics in the mod section are , I will laugh if they are all porn.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2007)

Its just a bit goofy for me.......so its a no go.


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> hey, we work hard, we fap hard



FIXED.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 27, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> hey, we work hard, we play hard



Makes sense to me. 




			
				~Kira Yamato~ said:
			
		

> our current staff stance on furry is one that's against the genre. you'll have to wait until the next administration to see if there's a change in policy



Not too surprising. I'm keeping my eye on all of you though...watching...waiting..


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Lol, Well now I know why some of our mod staff does not always post or is not always busy.
> 
> Lol posting porn in a MOd section, someone take a picture of what the top 10 topics in the mod section are , I will laugh if they are all porn.


Actually it's mostly random porn in a semi-serious thread.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2007)

That's cool too. hehehe

and oni, do you like anything besides furry?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 27, 2007)

Vash said:


> Actually it's mostly random porn in a semi-serious thread.



Knowing that the forums is managed by porn lovers is such a relief <3


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 28, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> and oni, do you like anything besides furry?



But of course, I'm not a one-trick pony after all.


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 28, 2007)

when is moridin coming back?!


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 28, 2007)

Shunsui said:


> when is moridin coming back?!



No clue; maybe next week, maybe in a few months...maybe never.


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Shunsui said:


> when is moridin coming back?!



When you leave.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> When you leave.



Ouch.

What's he doing anyways?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 28, 2007)

Vash said:


> Actually it's mostly random porn in a semi-serious thread.



ah thats not as much fun then


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Owns both of you for being on the first page.







Shunsui said:


> when is moridin coming back?!



Once he's less busy with school, I imagine.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yes, and it's really quite unfair 'cause it's way better than loli. >.>



Furry and loli? :rofl  I look at both in small doses. I can totally understand covering your collective asses with barring loli. But it's not illegal in the U.S. 

Your Mod-looking name gives me a strong urge to be a ass to you. Must resist......


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> Your Mod-looking name gives me a strong urge to be a ass to you. Must resist......



I invite it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I invite it.



I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 28, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> I'll get back to you on that.



Is that when you find that missing point? You know, for your existence?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 28, 2007)

Ronin said:


> Is that when you find that missing point? You know, for your existence?



You walk your own path and find your own answers. Heh I know what I exist for. Do you?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 28, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> You walk your own path and find your own answers. Heh I know what I exist for. Do you?



I exist because my parents had sex 20 years ago.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 28, 2007)

Ronin said:


> I exist because my parents had sex 20 years ago.



I'm the spawn of a science experiment gone wrong


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 28, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> *needs to be put on the first page*







Shiron said:


> *Also needs to be put on the first page.*







Delirium said:


> Owns both of you for being on the first page.



O RLY? :>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 28, 2007)

You people make me sick.


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

lol @ new title xD


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> O RLY? :>



Damnit you sack of gay.. Just you wait 'til I get Smoded. We'll see what's what. Don't ever bring your ass into the MD.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 28, 2007)

_Delirium_
Defective
Moderator

As long as you're aware, lol.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 28, 2007)

My DNA structure cannot be modified.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 28, 2007)

ethidium bromide's in ur dna structure
givin' u cancer


----------



## Sakura (Mar 28, 2007)

Benign, I hope?


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 28, 2007)

Kaga, I dare you to alter my DNA structure ><


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 28, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> I'm the spawn of a science experiment gone wrong



We        know.


----------



## Spike (Mar 28, 2007)

Anybody know why moridin is banned?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 28, 2007)

He bored me.

ANY _OTHER_ QUESTIONS?


----------



## Sakura (Mar 28, 2007)

MORIDIN WAS BANNED?


----------



## Peak (Mar 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> MORIDIN WAS BANNED?


Yeah.
I think its been 3 - 2 days now.
Since he was banned.


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 28, 2007)

*pets Laura*

*stares at KK*

*doesn't even like cheesecake*


----------



## Sakura (Mar 28, 2007)

That's painfully sad.
Anybody got a shitload of chocolate to suffice for anti-depressants?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2007)

Sakura said:


> That's painfully sad.
> Anybody got a shitload of chocolate to suffice for anti-depressants?



No, but I have a ton of anti-depressants. Thankfully Walmart's new drug price plan has tons of drugs for only $4


----------



## Ippy (Mar 28, 2007)

Spike said:


> Anybody know why moridin is banned?


He's taking some time off to focus on school.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 28, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> He bored me.



Long time coming and well deserved 



> ANY _OTHER_ QUESTIONS?



Why don't we talk anymore?

I miss you 

Best friend <3



Sakura said:


> That's painfully sad.
> Anybody got a shitload of chocolate to suffice for anti-depressants?



Chocolate is poisonous, 34 pounds is leathal.

What is it with Mori-Bitch and all the girls? D:


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2007)

He's got a bigger female following than weightwatchers.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> When you leave.



You're mean. =[



> He's got a bigger female following than weightwatchers.



Says the LSD thing that says, "Lallum peh!" and then poops me out.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> He's got a bigger female following than weightwatchers.



He's a ladies man.


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 28, 2007)

Moridin


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 28, 2007)

Haterade said:


> He's taking some time off to focus on school.


I had another theory.


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> He's a ladies man.



The man's a lady.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> The man's a lady.



You're just jealous.


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

I have my own following. Though small in comparison, it's enough for me.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2007)

It being the music dept people.

*bows*


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

*pets Yoshi*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 28, 2007)

I hate you all.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> I have my own following. Though small in comparison, it's enough for me.


 
And they would be...?


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And they would be...?



Refer to this post for a sample please:



Yoshi said:


> It being the music dept people.
> 
> *bows*


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Refer to this post for a sample please:


 
The MD, huh?

Silly Del, it's because less had to leave.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2007)

I follow whomever leads the MD, if I think they're good at it. Del has already shown good organisational skills, whilst keeping friendly with the regulars. Uncle Del is a good replacement for Papa less.


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Silly Doc. And there's a reason why it was left to me.

*ED!*t:



> I follow whomever leads the MD, if I think they're good at it. Del has already shown good organisational skills, whilst keeping friendly with the regulars. Uncle Del is a good replacement for Papa less.



...and i rest my case.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 28, 2007)

Rhaella said:


> *stares at KK*
> 
> *doesn't even like cheesecake*



But, we do. Clever Rha! :amazed

*pokes teh Pinkness* I haven't been on MSN for weeks now. Soz. T_T <3


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Silly Doc. And there's a reason why it was left to me.
> 
> *ED!*t:
> 
> ...


 
Whoops, I guess I rest mine too.

Still, I miss the old man and his antics.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 28, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Silly Doc. And there's a reason why it was left to me.
> 
> *ED!*t:
> 
> ...





Magister Rild said:


> I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## delirium (Mar 28, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Whoops, I guess I rest mine too.
> 
> Still, I miss the old man and his antics.



Yeah, I miss the ol' dude too.



Haha, I was waiting for you to come back. Too bad your efforts recieve...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2007)

Super special stretching picture go.


----------



## Procyon (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm sick of all of the hate in this thread. Love, love! I love you all. XD


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2007)

Not-too-Relevant song time....


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I follow whomever leads the MD, if I think they're good at it. Del has already shown good organisational skills, whilst keeping friendly with the regulars. Uncle Del is a good replacement for Papa less.



*Nothing* can replace Less.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I hate you all.



You're not martryn.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

:chimpo Moridin :chimpo



Memento mori said:


> *Nothing* can replace Less.



How about some *ANGRY KITTENS! *

*Scratch at tapestry*



Kagakusha said:


> *pokes teh Pinkness* I haven't been on MSN for weeks now. Soz. T_T <3



I'm so lonely...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> You're not martryn.



    so true.


----------



## martryn (Mar 29, 2007)

> I hate you all.



Hey, back the fuck away fro...  Oh, nevermind, it's already being addressed.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 29, 2007)

To the mods: Are these claims true? A pack of rabid, Mod-hatin' posters would love to know.


----------



## martryn (Mar 29, 2007)

> To the mods: Are these claims true? A pack of rabid, Mod-hatin' posters would love to know.



Meh, who cares?  Enjoy the fun while it lasts.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 29, 2007)

martryn said:


> Meh, who cares?  Enjoy the fun while it lasts.



I thought you would be first to pounce. I gotta kick em when they are down.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess the word is spreading.


----------



## martryn (Mar 29, 2007)

> I thought you would be first to pounce. I gotta kick em when they are down.



They gave me a shout out, didn't you see?  My name was mentioned in that mess.  That's fucking awesome!  Thanks, guys, for remembering.  Though you're an ass for not spelling my name right.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 29, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> I gotta kick em when they are down.



That'll definitely help your plea to regain access to the BDome.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

They fight back.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 29, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> That'll definitely help your plea to regain access to the BDome.



Who cares about the Battledome? This is way more exciting than the biased ass kissing in there.

Is that a threat? You gonna toss your weight around at me, big bad mod?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Mod Wars, I'm loving it.


----------



## martryn (Mar 29, 2007)

> That'll definitely help your plea to regain access to the BDome.



Not a very fair way of judging it, is it?


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 29, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> Who cares about the Battledome? This is way more exciting than the biased ass kissing in there.
> 
> Is that a threat? You gonna toss your weight around at me, big bad mod?



Toss my weight around? I needn't look at you and if I cared enough, you'd be banished instantly. You'd do well to take your pious indignation elsewhere.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 29, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Toss my weight around? I needn't look at you and if I cared enough, you'd be banished instantly. You'd do well to take your pious indignation elsewhere.



You can't intimidate me. Your little crew has been exposed for the Elitist Overlords that they are.

Banning me will make me that much more apparent that you are a Elitist Overlord that can't handle the ugly truth.



Bring it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

I laugh at people being superior online.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> To the mods: Are these claims true? A pack of rabid, Mod-hatin' posters would love to know.


?????

I must obviously be missing something here? O_o


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 29, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> You can't intimidate me. Your little crew has been exposed for the Elitist Overlords that they are.
> 
> Banning me will make me that much more apparent that you are a Elitist Overlord that can't handle the ugly truth.
> 
> ...



I really prefer not to shoot fish in a barrel. It's a bit inhumane. But I wholeheartedly appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## martryn (Mar 29, 2007)

> I must obviously be missing something here? O_o



You missed misspelling my name and calling me a... oh damn, I've forgotten what it was.  Ho ho!  It was great fun!  I appreciate you're attention.  I die without it, someone great once said.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2007)

martryn said:


> You missed misspelling my name and calling me a... oh damn, I've forgotten what it was.  Ho ho!  It was great fun!  I appreciate you're attention.  I die without it, someone great once said.



oooookkkkkkkk. 

Care to fill me in when I ever spoke about you? 

*too early in the morning to be this confused* >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess you haven't seen the thread where the mod team had a lil conversation regarding the forums.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 29, 2007)

plz get out of my anoos 

other than that *poke*

its very early in the morning how are you all doing

and such


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I guess you haven't seen the thread where the mod team had a lil conversation regarding the forums.


Thread? 

That's news to me.

Unless I'm missing something, I don't think there's anything noteworthy about any of our convos. 

And out of all the things I can talk about why would I ever bring up Martryn? 

I don't know what thread you're talking about but I doubt I posted anything that warranted attention.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

check the landfill.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 29, 2007)

Things are so dramatic on this message board. Does anyone geniunely hate anyone else?


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I guess you haven't seen the thread where the mod team had a lil conversation regarding the forums.



It's strange that you, and not he or I, have seen it, considering that we are part of the mod team and you are not. I see absolutely nothing in the Landfill so I don't know what's gotten into you guys.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Things are so dramatic on this message board. Does anyone geniunely hate anyone else?


 
Unfortunately, I'm afraid there might be some.

With Suzu's leaking, there's been alot of tension. 

Edit: I've seen the posts, it was not pretty, Nor were the responses.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

How sad


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> How sad


 
Indeed.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea, sure, there are a few people I hate, but that is to be expected when there are so many people in one place.  You will find a few you just can't get along with.  You just try to avoid them (if at all possible), and if you are shoved into the same place together then you just try and work through it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

here.

The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, this should get interesting right quick.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

Harry Potter?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry, Gooba, saw it already.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Add more fuel to fire.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Treading on this ice, methinks we are.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't hate anyone. :can


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2007)

*calls BS* 

I know what I did and didn't post >_>

People who know me, know I wouldn't say such stuff.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 29, 2007)

The jig is up, cuz we even have screenshots.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Why not talk about it rather than just closing the thread then? 

Heh, just a suggestion but when people stay quiet other assume the worst.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

If it didn't happen, what's with all the bannage?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

Suz betrayed out trust about something about a week ago, and then she made dupes to evade her ban.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Suz is banned? 

I'm confused, what the hell is going on?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> Suz is banned?
> 
> I'm confused, what the hell is going on?


 
You just noticed? D:


----------



## Ippy (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> Suz is banned?
> 
> I'm confused, what the hell is going on?


Yeah, lol.  Didn't you get the memo?

She's going out with a bang.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess went out with a bang, haven't seen any more dupes.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2007)

Did someone call drama police?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

I can only get on NF for very brief periods for the last week and three days because I'm at home and my own PC it at uni. Dad won't let me on this PC often, it's a crappy slow PC and I don't have MSN and IRC.

I'm isolated 

So: What has been happening?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Did someone call drama police?


 
I laughed pretty hard.

Still, I doubt it's going to go away, NF thrives on this shit.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> I can only get on NF for very brief periods for the last week and three days because I'm at home and my own PC it at uni. Dad won't let me on this PC often, it's a crappy slow PC and I don't have MSN and IRC.
> 
> I'm isolated
> 
> So: What has been happening?


You've been missing some Grade-A drama, man.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Haterade said:


> You've been missing some Grade-A drama, man.



I KNOW! 

So tell me


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> I KNOW!
> 
> So tell me


 
A tale of banishment, betrayal, and i*c*st.

Shit talking staff + leak + Suzu spreading it = Grade A internet Drama


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

Feathers! aka aburoYin has stepped down.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 29, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Feathers! aka aburoYin has stepped down.



 **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> A tale of banishment, betrayal, and i*c*st.
> 
> Shit talking staff + leak + Suzu spreading it = Grade A internet Drama



...

...

...

...

...



Gooba said:


> Feathers! aka aburoYin has stepped down.



... Why?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

I want Mod Wars.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 29, 2007)

All I got to say is Hokage Naruto better be staying. =/


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> ... Why?


Because we forced him. Is that what you want to hear?


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 29, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Because we forced him. Is that what you want to hear?



Pek, thats not nice. =/


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2007)

nice? lol...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Because we forced him. Is that what you want to hear?



Never crossed my mind actually. I just wondered if it could have been in protest.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

He just said he felt like he was growing away from the forum recently, and wouldn't be active enough to mod.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Well that's the official Government line is.

What do you say tinefoil hat wearing conspiricist?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 29, 2007)

A lot of mods are stepping down lately


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Pink said:


> Well that's the official Government line is.
> 
> What do you say tinefoil hat wearing conspiricist?


 
It's a conspiracy.

NF was behind 9/11


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's a conspiracy.
> 
> NF was behind 9/11



Only behind if you mean it tookthem a few days to find out what had happened D:

It was Megaharrison and NN, totally.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2007)

People can't step down without people thinking their's some hidden meaning behind it?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> People can't step down without people thinking their's some hidden meaning behind it?


 
He obviously was considered a security risk.

He had to be let go.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> People can't step down without people thinking their's some hidden meaning behind it?



Well no, not now D:

Times have changed and our sweet innosence has been stolen.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> People can't step down without people thinking their's some hidden meaning behind it?



They can...
Maybe busy or something. 

Btw i liked your avatar/sig. I always catch myself looking at it over and over. I dont know why The one you had before. 

Not that i dont like this one too.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 29, 2007)

Lets Go Mets!!!


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> People can't step down without people thinking their's some hidden meaning behind it?



  Of course not.  None of the mods, smods, or admins have real lives.  You exist only to serve.


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 29, 2007)

There's nothing conspiratorial about aburoYin's decision to step down; real life just got in the way of modding, that's all. Not everything involves drama. 

And to Pek/KK/anyone else on the mod team posting just to fan the flames - If you guys can't stop goading people, then don't post in here. You're not as funny as you think you are. =/


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

What is different here than to the way peK always posts? 


_Sic Semper Tyrannis _


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> People can't step down without people thinking their's some hidden meaning behind it?


Well it _is_ three days until April Fool's.

How interesting to be on the other side of the fence this year...


----------



## narutofangd (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought that Moridin guy stepped down who's AburoYin's?


----------



## Shiron (Mar 29, 2007)

Both did. abouroYin's current username is Feathers!, if that helps. He was a mod of the art section, I believe.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> I thought that Moridin guy stepped down who's AburoYin's?


Both of them did.  Aburo was the art mod.


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 29, 2007)

We need a Add Infraction to <Insert User> icon, i think it would give us mods even more of a reason to do it


----------



## Gooba (Mar 29, 2007)

> We need a Add Infraction to <Insert User> icon, i think it would give us mods even more of a reason to do it


If only I had the power to add it.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Mar 29, 2007)

Gooba said:


> If only I had the power to add it.



I'm amazed!! :amazed You mean that you're not omnipotent??

  I always thought Vash was... until he didn't beat me in when I was in the old NF lock-up.  Actually, he's rather civil when he's half-asleep.


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 29, 2007)

Gooba said:


> If only I had the power to add it.



lol, well atleast we can do it anyways, man i love being a secret-mod!





..........oh crap


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 29, 2007)

Im enforcing my powers:



> *New Posting Rules*
> 
> You may post new threads of pornography outside the bath-house
> You may post replies of pornography outside the bath-house
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice.

I see you have  HN in your sig from the 'mod info' xD


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 29, 2007)

lol
he's my new idol wether he said it or not
lmao


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 30, 2007)

Shunsui said:


> Im enforcing my powers:



What kind of retard are you?


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 30, 2007)

Ronin said:


> What kind of retard are you?



The kind that posts asinine comments in the SPOILERS only thread.  

*http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=198394*


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2007)

*sighs*....................


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 30, 2007)

"The Forum Leaders Thread - KK'S IN UR ANUS, EDITING UR DNA STRUCTURE" should be -IMO- changed to " The Forum Leaders Thread - We're not perfect, but then again, Nobody is."


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Not even Ghandi?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 30, 2007)

Actually, Ghandi was pretty racist.  It just doesn't come up much.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

What about... Jesus? D:


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Actually, Ghandi was pretty racist.  It just doesn't come up much.



season 3 of Penn and Teller's Bullshit.....they definitely brought this up...xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 30, 2007)

I still hate you all.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that Ian Anderson can do no wrong, but he's not very well known.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Who?



Hell On Earth said:


> I still hate you all.



And still we don't care 8D


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2007)

...........


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2007)

Pink said:


> Who?


 
I rest my case.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll have you know I'm very well read 

Big meanie :can


----------



## Azurite (Mar 30, 2007)

lol at moridin


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

What exactly happened with Mori?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2007)

Pink said:


> I'll have you know I'm very well read
> 
> Big meanie :can


 
It has nothing to do with literature. 

I'll give you a hint, it's music.



Pink said:


> What exactly happened with Mori?


 
All I know is that he stepped down from modship.


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 30, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> The kind that posts asinine comments in the SPOILERS only thread.
> 
> *http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=198394*



we'll he is, he tells a pretty hot girl to "give him space" that is gay man


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It has nothing to do with literature.
> 
> I'll give you a hint, it's music.



Fuck musicians, they get in the way of music : /



> All I know is that he stepped down from modship.



OR WAS HE PUSHED?  

[/tinfoilhat]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2007)

Pink said:


> Fuck musicians, they get in the way of music : /
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fuck you, you get in the way of music. 

He was assasinated to prevent the 9/11 conspiracy from being revealed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fuck you, you get in the way of music.



Hey, all I do is listen...

And not pay ?____?;


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2007)

Pink said:


> Hey, all I do is listen...
> 
> And not pay ?____?;


 
I love music. :amazed 

But I don't pay for most of mine either... >.>


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

I would hit Karin like the fist of an angry God


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2007)

Is it the stockings?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Is it the stockings?


 
Yeah.

They do it for me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

It's the thigh highs in part but our Karin is hawt all over. They wouldn't work without the rest of her :3

I don't have many supporters here but there's no one like Kishi for hawt chicks :3


----------



## delirium (Mar 30, 2007)

Ino (post), Anko, Kurenai, Ayame, Hayate' Girl, now Karin... Yeah, there are some hot girls in Naruto.


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2007)

And Yugito. She became progressively more hot as she died.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 30, 2007)

Bleach girls>>>>>Naruto girls by far


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 30, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Bleach girls>>>>>Naruto girls by far



Faye Valentine > All of the above.

​
Believe it.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 31, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Faye Valentine > All of the above.
> 
> ​
> Believe it.



Quoted for the fucking undeniable truth.

EDIT: I bolded my name to show that I can still preform Admin tasks, but I just won't be doing them all the time like I used to. So request stuff, but, if someone else is on, go to them first.


----------



## delirium (Mar 31, 2007)

Smod me damnit. But keep my name green so no one knows.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 31, 2007)

How are the forum leaders doing (e.g. Pink, etc.)?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Mar 31, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Bleach girls>>>>>Naruto girls by far


Just because they have racks the size of Arizona doesn't mean they're hotter.



Delirium said:


> Smod me damnit. But keep my name green so no one knows.


That would probably be about as good an idea as admining me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Sakura > Naruto girls > Bleach girls > Faye



Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> How are the forum leaders doing (e.g. Pink, etc.)?



Oh if only...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

That's what I'm always sayiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

They're paper and ink -.-'

I would still bang Gin or Grimmy in a second though.


----------



## Mukuro (Mar 31, 2007)

Pink said:


> Oh if only...


Would you ban me for being a bad person?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

If I thought I could get away with it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Karin has been up for two chapters and she has more pairings than Sasuke.



The all powerful SasuSaku lobby closed the other ones down


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 31, 2007)

Vegeta's back?!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

He never left apparently D:


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 31, 2007)

oh....lol i see


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 31, 2007)

I've just committed to being around less.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Well less did leave so...

Anyone around to give me drawing lessons?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 31, 2007)

lol           ^_^


----------



## Crowe (Mar 31, 2007)

Cheers and bye...


the end or is it ?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

why are you saying bye sir


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

What tan tan said D:


----------



## troublesum-chan (Mar 31, 2007)

D8 you guys but i loved you


----------



## yumiyuri (Mar 31, 2007)

WTF????????? O__o


----------



## Shunsuii (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't worry they don't know that im also mod. 

I'll end this misery!!


----------



## kimidoll (Mar 31, 2007)

FMAtard said:


> -____________________-



Hay TBH fellow FMA fan


----------



## Renegade (Mar 31, 2007)

yumiyuri said:


> WTF????????? O__o


So which staff member are you?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh you guys.


----------



## ~Bankai11~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Renegade said:


> So which staff member are you?



Kira i bet!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 31, 2007)

_The relentless forum, the careless staff: there is only one sane response to it.

The threads were cold. Chaotic. Without order.

They were warned. Didn't heed. Thus, paid full.

My spare things were where I'd left them. Waiting for me.

Putting them on, I abandoned my self and became another, free from fear and fanboyism. From trolling. From lies. From lust.

My italics. My sig. My rep.

My face.

There is good and there is evil, and evil must be punished. Even in the face of peers I shall not compromise in this.

But there are now so many deserving of retribution. . .

And there is so little time._


----------



## ~Bankai11~ (Apr 1, 2007)

^Pek, was this according to your plan?


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

Nah, pretty sure that's CBG.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

Put down the Watchman and step away from the keyboard.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

So that's what the avy was, I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## Dave (Apr 1, 2007)

joins for a how long this will last


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

Oooh, a green name 

Take a screenshot to show your grandchildren one day.

There a film of The Watchmen being made directed by the guy who directed 300 and staring the guy who played Leonidas as... someone...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

rorschach whicever mod you are

i lurb you <luff3

those posts are gold sir or madam


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 1, 2007)

I luff u all. 

U makes me smile


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

So do the people in green actually have mod powers?


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

Why is my rank Netero..


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 1, 2007)

the sidekick complex said:


> Why is my rank Netero..



That's equal to Kage in Hunter x Hunter


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't think so otherwise they'd be the first think to return to normal xD


----------



## geG (Apr 1, 2007)

How did they get green names anyway? Was there something pek did?


----------



## Shiron (Apr 1, 2007)

^Yes; he made a fake mod usergroup and put them into it.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 1, 2007)

wtf is going on 

april fools is just confusing me lol


----------



## Aman (Apr 1, 2007)

Shiron said:


> ^Yes; he made a fake mod usergroup and put them into it.


So he's an admin now?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 1, 2007)

Aman you missed the show last night  (god damn smileys) Pek took over Spec's account and overpowered the other Admins/mods/smods and reordered t the universe know as NF.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 1, 2007)

poor pek


----------



## Aman (Apr 1, 2007)

Poor Speccy.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2007)

poor aman. 


*WTF is our april 1st foolery? *


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 1, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Aman you missed the show last night  (god damn smileys) Pek took over Spec's account and overpowered the other Admins/mods/smods and reordered t the universe know as NF.



And thus, the event shall forever be known as "Crisis on Naruto Forums".


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 1, 2007)

so is this a pekopalypse? like the goobapocolypse?
awesome


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

yay im still green <3

its pretty. :S ima be sad when it leaves...

im happy you guys are back tho! i missed my killer tomatoes and delly rum and everyon else i havent thought up strange nicks for...


----------



## Taxman (Apr 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And thus, the event shall forever be known as "Crisis on Naruto Forums".



aw...but we didn't get the equivalent of a dead flash.....=/


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

No, but we sure got an Anti-Monitor.


----------



## GrimaH (Apr 1, 2007)

I missed it.....
I certainly would have followed Yu's footsteps if I had been there, lol.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 1, 2007)

Taxman said:


> aw...but we didn't get the equivalent of a dead flash.....=/



Yu could be are dead flash


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 1, 2007)

I missed it as well.
Well i hope the caosis is returning to normal..
(with the user ranks/fake mod groups.)


----------



## Darkhope (Apr 1, 2007)

Julieeee come back.  

pek. I missed it all.  That was genius though I must admit.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 1, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> I like my new rep rank!



Lol

Congratulations to the new Plaza Mod!

Also things seem to get a little less chaotic at NF hopefully thanks to the forum leaders~


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 1, 2007)

I knew Pek would go out wih a bang , I was just waiting


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 1, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Aman you missed the show last night  (god damn smileys) Pek took over Spec's account and overpowered the other Admins/mods/smods and reordered t the universe know as NF.



Spec became Pek's robot slave?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Spec became Pek's robot slave?



You reminded me that I need to finish that anime series. =/

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni <3


----------



## Iruka (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats to new mods , but what happen to vash?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Congrats to new mods , but what happen to vash?



He retired [for the most part] Dobe butt. <3


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 1, 2007)

Dobe, I love your sig 



Memento mori said:


> You reminded me that I need to finish that anime series. =/
> 
> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni <3


 
I need to finish that anime, I'm only on episode 13/14 >__<


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

lol new mods


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I need to finish that anime, I'm only on episode 13/14 >__<



Even as incredibly creepy as it is, I love it. xD


----------



## Taxman (Apr 1, 2007)

early march


Vash said:


> I have resigned from the staff.
> 
> Maybe to return eventually.  Everyone else seems to.
> 
> It's going to be nice not worrying about all that anymore.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Taxman said:


> early march



Totally answered before you. v_v


----------



## delirium (Apr 1, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> lol new mods



STILL GREEN!


----------



## Iruka (Apr 1, 2007)

> Memento mori said:
> 
> 
> > He retired [for the most part] Dobe butt. <3
> ...


Oh, I see. Thanks. 




Kimihiro said:


> Dobe, I love your sig


Haha. Thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 1, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Totally answered before you. v_v



but I was more concise....

meh....I was searching for the post and didn't bother to see if anyone responded before posting...


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

Taxman said:


> but I was more concise....
> 
> meh....I was searching for the post and didn't bother to see if anyone responded before posting...



Mmmmmhm. v___v

<3


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

DObe that sig is pretty kewl

just that ino with a man chest kind of scares me O_o


----------



## Renegade (Apr 1, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> DObe that sig is pretty kewl
> 
> just that ino with a man chest kind of scares me O_o


It's Deidara.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 1, 2007)

oh lordy im a phailure

their hair is very similar O_o


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> He retired [for the most part] Dobe butt. <3


Thanks Dawn. ^^
Yeah, I still keep guard of my personal forum (Cafe) but I'm no longer a part of the actual mod "team".


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 2, 2007)

Gratz to Suzu as the enw Plaza mod... even though she said she wouldn't do it ?___?

I'm 3 for 4 with predictions now I think...



Dobe said:


> Congrats to new mods , but what happen to vash?



His appendix bust D:


----------



## Iruka (Apr 2, 2007)

Vash said:


> Thanks Dawn. ^^
> Yeah, I still keep guard of my personal forum (Cafe) but I'm no longer a part of the actual mod "team".


Oh, ok.  


Pink said:


> His appendix bust D:


Haha. :rofl


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2007)

The havoc has calmed down.  I see that Spectrum is back....right?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 2, 2007)

She never left.













































Sadly.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

It was all just a joke xD



Memento mori said:


> Even as incredibly creepy as it is, I love it. xD


 
Is there anything better than killer lolis? 8D

Well, hot Asian men, but that's it! ><


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2007)

*Pink*:

I meant from being banned with the whole Pek thing. But yeah she is.

Dont be mean  I think she's nice!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm channeling the spirit of peK

Or possibly Sasuke.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 2, 2007)

Hay guys i js got the call, ITS OFFICIAL: Dobe has the best sig on the internet.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Is there anything better than killer lolis? 8D
> 
> Well, hot Asian men, but that's it! ><



I was going to say Kimi. xD



Sasori said:


> Hay guys i js got the call, ITS OFFICIAL: Dobe has the best sig on the internet.



She always does. v_v


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2007)

In ur thred tryin 2 b kewl


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 2, 2007)

How much to the Mods get paid by Tazmo?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 2, 2007)

How many Battalions has the Pope?


----------



## Aman (Apr 2, 2007)

Can't understand how I fell for it.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I was going to say Kimi. xD


 
Great minds think alike. 





> She always does. v_v


 
I stare and drool at them all day.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 2, 2007)

This shiny-sparkly font is all Gooba's fault.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> This shiny-sparkly font is all Gooba's fault.



I just noticed that too.
Also the whole forum's leaders thread is messed up.. 

But yeah. It stands out so it'll be easy to spot forum leaders


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey, I see sparkly stuff too!  Neato!


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

FireUchiha^^~ said:


> *Pink*:
> 
> I meant from being banned with the whole Pek thing. But yeah she is.


She was never actually banned. It was all bullshit.


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 2, 2007)

Good. Lots of people saw the sparkling stuff, too. I thought I was gonna have a split headache. 

I like it. But I saw regular members had the sparklings in the active user list just a few minutes ago and made the formatting sort of weird. But I am sure it'll be working perfectly soon enough. (Either that, or I am really gonna have a split headache. xD) Kool.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 2, 2007)

Renegade said:


> She was never actually banned. It was all bullshit.



Yes yes i know. Wrong choice of words. The April Fool's Day thing.

The sparkling things are pretty cool. Btw im sure that they are on it or just want to keep it. Wouldnt blame them 

Ah and the reputation still the same >_<


----------



## Shiron (Apr 2, 2007)

QuoNina said:


> Good. Lots of people saw the sparkling stuff, too. I thought I was gonna have a split headache.
> 
> I like it. But I saw regular members had the sparklings in the active user list just a few minutes ago and made the formatting sort of weird. But I am sure it'll be working perfectly soon enough. (Either that, or I am really gonna have a split headache. xD) Kool.


Nah, no regular members have the sparkles; just us mods and Gooba. You may have thought that a regular member had some sparkles, because VB is still processing the changes to our names and thus is switching between green and the normal username color as the update processes right now.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

Why's the underline orange?


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2007)

I fucking hate the sparkles.  If the New Post button is now on a one minute reset timer due to some sort of... memory usage or... load... something... computer lingo thing... then the sparkles probably kill the forums or something high tech sounding like that.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 2, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Why's the underline orange?


Not sure, it isn't for me. Then again, I'm using the Sasuke skin so it could very well be underlined in orange on the Naruto skin for all I know.



martryn said:


> I fucking hate the sparkles.  If the New Post button is now on a one minute reset timer due to some sort of... memory usage or... load... something... computer lingo thing... then the sparkles probably kill the forums or something high tech sounding like that.


*Leaves this to Gooba, since I don't know enough about how the sparkles were made, so I don't know how to address this.*


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

In the Sasuke skin, it's blue. Just harder to notice.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 2, 2007)

I think we should all give Renegade a cookie because you know, he has tazmo on msn and that makes him cool. Cheers to those who went "Go peK", fu to those who went "Fuck pek". Kind of surprising to see some I didn't think would talk shit about me doing it but meh just shows that those people didn't know me. 

It was an awesome april prank though ^^


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2007)

In other news, I just learned that pek here hates me.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 2, 2007)

Just           ? I don't enjoy talking to you and I'm trying to be honest. I'm not good at keeping a false face, so I don't hate you neither do I dislike you. 

I don't mean to sound like a jerk and I apologize if I do. :/


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 2, 2007)

You wouldnt've been mourned.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to Care service. Can I take your order, sir?


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 2, 2007)

Half the smods don't even know who I am. >_>


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2007)

I knew it!


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I think we should all give Renegade a cookie because you know, he has tazmo on msn and that makes him cool.


Damn straight, now where's my cookie.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 2, 2007)

Here

/slap


----------



## Renegade (Apr 2, 2007)

:shrooms                   /denied


----------



## Gooba (Apr 2, 2007)

martryn said:


> I fucking hate the sparkles.  If the New Post button is now on a one minute reset timer due to some sort of... memory usage or... load... something... computer lingo thing... then the sparkles probably kill the forums or something high tech sounding like that.


As far as server issues, it is the size of any one of the hundred images on any given page, so it isn't going to be a problem there.  Each is about the same as a single smilie.


----------



## Near (Apr 2, 2007)

I want sparkles T_T

I want to feel special.


Pek: That's not really fair to say...you forget that the whole time you were purposely trying to decieving people. If I randomly started to say the most horrible things to you out of nowhere and then when you responded in kind...and I go woohoo buddy I was joking...but good to see what you really think of me....is kinda lame.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 2, 2007)

I want sprinkles. :3


----------



## Near (Apr 3, 2007)

I am stealing Gooba's when he isn't lookin.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2007)

GutZ said:


> Pek: That's not really fair to say...you forget that the whole time you were purposely trying to decieving people. If I randomly started to say the most horrible things to you out of nowhere and then when you responded in kind...and I go woohoo buddy I was joking...but good to see what you really think of me....is kinda lame.


You apparently didn't know me then and I didn't really mean for my post to be too serious. I don't honestly care of what people I don't "know" thinks, I was more surprised that some I thought knew me pulled some pretty nice insults.

I was either too good or they've been waiting for a chance to say that and jumped on this.


----------



## Dave (Apr 3, 2007)

it was fun while it lasted


----------



## QuoNina (Apr 3, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Nah, no regular members have the sparkles; just us mods and Gooba. You may have thought that a regular member had some sparkles, because VB is still processing the changes to our names and thus is switching between green and the normal username color as the update processes right now.


Yeah I kind of realized the forum was adjusting to the sparkles. But thanks for clearing that up~





pek the villain said:


> I think we should all give Renegade a cookie because you know, he has tazmo on msn and that makes him cool. Cheers to those who went "Go peK", fu to those who went "Fuck pek". Kind of surprising to see some I didn't think would talk shit about me doing it but meh just shows that those people didn't know me.
> 
> It was an awesome april prank though ^^


Why don't you think about it another way, you made people who you barely know hate you and love you again in two days without having any physical contact. Really just how amazing/amusing was that. it was fun. :3

~Passer-by #2


----------



## vanh (Apr 3, 2007)

I miss the Hisoka rank


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 3, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I want sprinkles. :3


I've got some for you. =3


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Vash said:


> I've got some for you. =3



I dun want them anymore. v_v

You're too late.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Renegade said:


> She was never actually banned. It was all bullshit.



Gee, you don't say?



Memento mori said:


> I dun want them anymore. v_v
> 
> You're too late.



Ain't that always the way?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome, I still have my rank.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Pink said:


> Ain't that always the way?


Indeed it is. 



Ryuujin` said:


> Awesome, I still have my rank.



You bastard.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2007)

And now I don't! T________T


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> And now I don't! T________T



Gooooood. 


xD  <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Dragons suck.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2007)

Pink said:


> Dragons suck.


 
D: 

I'm hurt.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2007)

Pink said:


> Dragons suck.



Dragons > You.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> D:
> 
> I'm hurt.



Hurt by a Dragon?



Ryuujin` said:


> Dragons > You.



I know their weakness


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> I know their weakness



Low touch AC and ray spells?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

I was gonna say semen but that sounds pretty good I guess.

You have to be a damn Spellcaster to take advantage of it though ¬__¬


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> You have to be a damn Spellcaster to take advantage of it though ¬__¬



Or a PrC that specializes in dragon hunting.  Or a ranger with favored enemy dragon.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't even know what a PrC is 

I prefer Binders. They suck utterly but at least they're cool.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2007)

Pink said:


> I know their weakness



They have no weaknesses!


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> I don't even know what a PrC is



Prestige class!  Sheesh!



> They have no weaknesses!



Greed!


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 3, 2007)

martryn said:


> Greed!



Details, _shmetails_! Though in affect, that was the cause of Smaug's death.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

martryn said:


> Prestige class!  Sheesh!



Oh yeah, cause PC is Player Character...



Ryuujin` said:


> They have no weaknesses!





> Greed!



SEMEN!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 3, 2007)

Isn't semen everything's weakness?


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh        dear...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh no, there are some who pratically thirst for it ¬___¬


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

I certainly shirk away from semen.  I mean, the other day in the shower...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

The prison shower?


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> The prison shower?



No, but it was my little sister's, so if Suzumbachi wants to make a joke now...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2007)

'cest is best

Or so the Sasuke x Itachi fans tell me


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 3, 2007)

Monty Python and the Life of Brian is better than the Holy Grail.


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 3, 2007)

Is Pek a mod to?


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 3, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Is Pek a mod to?



He's a smod.


----------



## Near (Apr 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> You apparently didn't know me then and I didn't really mean for my post to be too serious. I don't honestly care of what people I don't "know" thinks, I was more surprised that some I thought knew me pulled some pretty nice insults.
> 
> I was either too good or they've been waiting for a chance to say that and jumped on this.



So you're saying that, you're not going to hold against them? It didn't bother you a bit lol? Commmeeee onnnnnnn! You made a paragraph about it. Alright I trust you, I am just going to say "if" there is some bad feelings towards your friends (No matter how little) I wouldn't take it as true feelings about you.

p.s.

How come I still don't have sparkles??!?!?!? What kind of forum is this...can't even my name glow or something...


----------



## Renegade (Apr 3, 2007)

Pink said:


> Gee, you don't say?


I was informing the seemingly uninformed...


----------



## Yosha (Apr 3, 2007)

Pek is back


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 3, 2007)

Two new mods??? Yes or No??

Crowned Innocence and thundershades Congrats~


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

*prbblt* BlecH! this is tuna is mediocre at best!

i demand compensation


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

FireUchiha^^~ said:


> Two new mods??? Yes or No??
> 
> Crowned Innocence and thundershades Congrats~


 
Mura was a mod for a while xD


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

FireUchiha^^~ said:


> Two new mods??? Yes or No??
> 
> Crowned Innocence and thundershades Congrats~


Neither of us are new. Just some username changes is all.

I used to be Shiron, but just had my name changed my name to this.
I believe thundershades is Murasaki, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohh...

I hate when that happens.. >_<
My mistake. Well another congrats can be appreicated no 

Btw. Allen Walker looks cool in that pic.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

thunder is mura i theenk

darnit innocence you and yur sparkliness (so kewl im jeelous)


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

Crowned Innocence said:


> Neither of us are new. Just some username changes is all.
> 
> I used to be Shiron, but just had my name changed my name to this.
> I believe thundershades is Murasaki, but I'm not sure.


 
Weren't you Nate River once too? xD


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Weren't you Nate River once too? xD


Yes, I was. My name change history is:

Ice Master Hitsugaya-Kun --> Meijin no Kori --> Shiron --> Nate River --> Shiron --> Crowned Innocence


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2007)

I think I changed my name once.

Then people hurt me and did unspeakable things to me, told me to change my name back, and said they would kill my family if I changed it again.


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

My name change history is: 

martryn


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 3, 2007)

I see...

Also, I agree with troublesum-chan, those sparkly things make me jealous 

@martryn: lol me too, but then i again i have only been here about a month and a half


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> @martryn: lol me too, but then i again i have only been here about a month and a half



Give it time.


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a noobish name when I first came here Dx


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

mine is martryn too martryn ^^


----------



## Shiron (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm,  the only reason I'm really keeping my sparkles (at least for the time being) is because I think they really go well with my new username. If it wasn't for that, I probably would have swithced my name back to normal by now, actually.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 3, 2007)

martryn said:


> Give it time.



I was actually thinking about it. Couldnt get anything good though.



Crowned Innocence said:


> Hmm,  the only reason I'm really keeping my sparkles (at least for the time being) is because I think they really go well with my new username. If it wasn't for that, I probably would have swithced my name back to normal by now. XD



I wouldnt blame you, and yes it goes well with your new username..
Just add a little crown pic


----------



## martryn (Apr 3, 2007)

> mine is martryn too martryn ^^



...except it isn't.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 3, 2007)

GutZ said:


> So you're saying that, you're not going to hold against them? It didn't bother you a bit lol? Commmeeee onnnnnnn! You made a paragraph about it. Alright I trust you, I am just going to say "if" there is some bad feelings towards your friends (No matter how little) I wouldn't take it as true feelings about you.


You don't know me so please stop trying to analyze me.



> I don't honestly care of what people I *don't "know" thinks*, I was more surprised that some I thought knew me pulled some pretty nice insults.


 Of course it bothered me when people I "knew" insulted me.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 3, 2007)

you dont know me matryn dont know where ive been 

how long i was there what i did to get where i am knowwwwwwwrAWR

*iguana comes out of my mouth and eats you <3*

ok fine i was never martryn. but i was always t-chan ^^

arg you and your mod sparklies 

you're all lucky i love you guys or else i would burn your houses and eat your young out of jealousy


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Peklin.

You're never on msn. =/


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 3, 2007)

Crowned Innocence said:


> Hmm,  the only reason I'm really keeping my sparkles (at least for the time being) is because I think they really go well with my new username. If it wasn't for that, I probably would have swithced my name back to normal by now, actually.



I'm keeping them temporarily to piss others off, actually.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 3, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I think we should all give Renegade a cookie because you know, he has tazmo on msn and that makes him cool. Cheers to those who went "Go peK", fu to those who went "Fuck pek". Kind of surprising to see some I didn't think would talk shit about me doing it but meh just shows that those people didn't know me.
> 
> It was an awesome april prank though ^^



I still hate you. I woulda told you sooner, but a power surge fucked up my PC. Cheers Bitch!!

You had me fooled. Good Job jackass.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 4, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> I still hate you. I



Are you still banned from the OB? Boy that must suck. ^__*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

I like an I-Pod right round, round round


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2007)

YOU SPIN ME RIGHT ROUND BABY ROUND DDOUND DOND.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

I like an I-Pod right round, round round


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

All I have is a crappy Zune. D:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

Is that some lame third party MP3 player? D:


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

I think so xD


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 4, 2007)

The Zune is Microsoft's version of the Apple Ipod.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

If Microsoft is third party, then I guess so.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 4, 2007)

Yo, funjat. Long time, no see.


----------



## funjat (Apr 4, 2007)

> Yo, funjat. Long time, no see.


You provoked me out of my lurking habits. Yo.

Name-change history?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

All MP3 players are third party to I-Pod, it's got pretty much total market dominance, at least around my way.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 4, 2007)

I think so too, but it's like it's made by IBM or Hewlitt Parckard.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 4, 2007)

I heard there was a party.

Shall I bring lemons?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

What about the sugar?


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 4, 2007)

^ Implicit.

You bring the lemons; I'll bring the orgy. And lube.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Then. . . strudel? Or. . . pie?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, no.

The "I suck your cock and you suck mine".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Then strudel?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 4, 2007)

CBG is my favourite mod. Sorry guys


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy is perfection in poster form. The only Mod I don't dislike in anyway.

Manily because I respected him way before he was modded, and I was for him to be modded. Everyone in the OB was, except Jplaya.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 4, 2007)

All mods are great.
Dont get how one can hate a mod??


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 4, 2007)

It's actually easy to hate a mod.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 4, 2007)

I see, i guess thats cuz its never happened to me, or i agreed


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 4, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Yeah lol.
> 
> He's always giving me(among others) free shit.
> 
> ...



Especially when (s)he trashed it because of three certain assholes spamming the fuck outta it. Blind bastard always closing my damn threads.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> ^ Implicit.
> 
> You bring the lemons; I'll bring the orgy. And lube.



Kagay brings the party


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 4, 2007)

And Pinky brings the snacks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2007)

i liek caek


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah. Crown Innocence. You took away the sparkles. I thought they went well with your name.

Anyhows, some drops lately in staff.

*Just getting this thread moving


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2007)

*lulls thread back to sleep*


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *lulls thread back to sleep*



Do you have the poke flute?

You might need it just in case.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> Do you have the poke flute?
> 
> You might need it just in case.



Why didn't I think of that? >_<

*throws away 100 vials of "Awakening"


----------



## Taxman (Apr 5, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Think up a good thread, in your opinion, but it only ends up locked and trashed(lol, TBH) five minutes later?  Some people would frustrated and angry at the mod involved.  That's only one example.





Magister Rild said:


> Especially when *he* trashed it because of three certain assholes spamming the fuck outta it. Blind bastard always closing my damn threads.



your threads catalyzed flaming on both ends...from those "assholes" and you.  The "assholes" bring up points against your argument, your stubbornness in being a fan of a certain series causes you to not quite get what they are saying, thus you bite back.  You even answer to posts that you should outright ignore, but you continue to feed the fire.  You guys went on a 3-4 page heated argument on SPEED LINES....wtf.

Do I also need to keep pointing out that everyone involved was banned and NOT JUST YOU?


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Why didn't I think of that? >_<
> 
> *throws away 100 vials of "Awakening"



This is why I always say to think things through before you buy them, but you never listen to me. v_v

*edit;*

vervex is lookin awful green.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 5, 2007)

Taxman said:


> your threads catalyzed flaming on both ends...from those "assholes" and you.  The "assholes" bring up points against your argument, your stubbornness in being a fan of a certain series causes you to not quite get what they are saying, thus you bite back.  You even answer to posts that you should outright ignore, but you continue to feed the fire.  You guys went on a 3-4 page heated argument on SPEED LINES....wtf.
> 
> Do I also need to keep pointing out that everyone involved was banned and NOT JUST YOU?



What argument? Pip and Limit was the only one making a argument, Suzu was just parroting whatever pip said. 

They didn't say much besides "[Insert character here] wins because I said so."


----------



## martryn (Apr 5, 2007)

> What argument? Pip and Limit was the only one making a argument, Suzu was just parroting whatever pip said.



Ha ha, I hate One Piece fans as much as you do.  I enjoy the series, but try convincing those assholes that.  They're all about making wild speculation on character abilities with faulty reasoning and idle speculation... as long as it suits them.  The second you try to do the same though?  Yeah, apparently their reasoning is fact while yours is bias or idiocy or... wild speculation.   Hypocrisy, I say!


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2007)

You hates me toos, marty? 

And yeah, I hate it when TBH trashes everything.


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 5, 2007)

funjat said:


> You provoked me out of my lurking habits. Yo.
> 
> Name-change history?


Lol, long time no see. Itachi Amaterasu.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> Especially when (s)he trashed it because of three certain assholes spamming the fuck outta it. Blind bastard always closing my damn threads.


Yes, everyone hates. Yes, we do our best to make this as miserable place for you as possible.

Now go stand in the corner and cry me a river. Weren't you leaving btw?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2007)

Magister Rild said:


> Especially when (s)he trashed it because of three certain assholes spamming the fuck outta it. Blind bastard always closing my damn threads.


I want no part of this.....


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 5, 2007)

Hope you enjoy my rep and post count, CBG. I think you'll recieve it when Gooba comes


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

Less hate, more love people.

Learn from Kagay's example


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh don't worry.

There's been plenty of love given to CBG by the OB regulars...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a conspiracy


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 5, 2007)

Who's CBG and what are the OB?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2007)

CBG is the boss of a company that makes p*d*p**** porn. FBI and OB have been trying to get him but with little success.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

vervex is the new art mod!


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Vervex!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

Yet another person I don't know at all but congratulations anyway


----------



## Crowe (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks                            !


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol Pek.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 5, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Yes, everyone hates. Yes, we do our best to make this as miserable place for you as possible.
> 
> Now go stand in the corner and cry me a river. Weren't you leaving btw?



I'm gonna go down with this ship just to see it go up in flames. You are a serious asshole. And fuck you, lame excuse for a mod.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2007)

We need to spread the love! D:


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 5, 2007)

I only learned of vervex a few weeks ago, but I guess that's ok xD

Congrats ^^



Haterade said:


> We need to spread the love! D:


 
That sounds so weird coming from you. =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> I'm gonna go down with this ship just to see it go up in flames. You are a serious asshole. And fuck you, lame excuse for a mod.



changed your name recently?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 5, 2007)

Apparently.

I thought it had to do with GY!BE, but I was disspointed.


----------



## Nico (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats verte! Your art is always nice and all.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> changed your name recently?



Yes he did.
I remember seeing his name there when i requested for my name change (finally )


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 5, 2007)

i think you're all ready for a trip to candy mountain. 

charrlliieee


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2007)

FireUchiha^^~ said:


> Yes he did.
> I remember seeing his name there when i requested for my name change (finally )


I believe KY asked a rhetorical question, since Rild is the only poster I've ever seen to make all of his posts in that font + faggotry purple.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2007)

lol taichou u need to change ur avy back to match the set


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol taichou u need to change ur avy back to match the set


o________O


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> I'm gonna go down with this ship just to see it go up in flames. You are a serious asshole. And fuck you, lame excuse for a mod.



Cry a fucking river. Maybe if you were not such a dick people would not act like a dick back. :amazed


----------



## Nico (Apr 5, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> I'm gonna go down with this ship just to see it go up in flames. You are a serious asshole. And fuck you, lame excuse for a mod.



I will be honest. This is the longest post I ever seen you posted. Also, Haterade, the font is Dark Orchid.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2007)

Nico = Rild?

And mods, whats wid the /centering of the forums?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol taichou u need to change ur avy back to match the set


I'm guessing the "o_____O" didn't indicate my confusion enough, so I'll be explicit......

wtf r u talking about? XD


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 5, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Nico = Rild?
> 
> And mods, whats wid the /centering of the forums?



Just because someone has a neutral/positive opinion of me or defends me, does not mean they are a dupe.  

Bunch of bastards.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 5, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Nico = Rild?
> 
> And mods, whats wid the /centering of the forums?



Nico = Aimless


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> Just because someone has a neutral/positive opinion of me or defends me, does not mean they are a dupe.
> 
> Bunch of bastards.



He actually got his post count reset.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 5, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Who's CBG and what are the OB?




CBG is Comic Book Guy. And OB is the Outskirts Battledome


----------



## Sasori (Apr 5, 2007)

Ahh rite sup Aimless ^_^

And yea...so no one gona answer the other q?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 5, 2007)

bai bai hateraids <33333

that i gave you 

jk


----------



## Nico (Apr 5, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> Just because someone has a neutral/positive opinion of me or defends me, does not mean they are a dupe.
> 
> Bunch of bastards.



I was not defending you at all. Also, that's not really a positive opinion depending how you look at it. Sometimes you need to add more to your posts for members to take you more seriously instead of them believing you are spamming/trolling , etc.

I think you should look into that.

Jay: You are stalking me. 

Sasori: Pokemans do it rite. 



Godspeed Redux said:


> Bunch of bastards.



You could learn a lot from some of the members here.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

Nico said:


> I was not defending you at all. Also, that's not really a positive opinion depending how you look at it. Sometimes you need to add more to your posts for members to take you more seriously instead of them believing you are spamming/trolling , etc.
> 
> I think you should look into that.
> 
> ...



lol, no I just pretty much figured it. Plus all you have to do is look under all your post and I could tell you had more than....err...How ever many you have.


----------



## mow (Apr 5, 2007)

tuna i came for, tuna me no found.


----------



## Nico (Apr 5, 2007)

moe said:


> tuna i came for, tuna me no found.



Love I came for, love me no found


----------



## mow (Apr 5, 2007)

*gives you some sugar, cause you are his neighbour* <3

rep if you know the origianl quote =D


----------



## Nico (Apr 5, 2007)

I will guess........Queen. D:


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

moe said:


> *gives you some sugar, cause you are his neighbour* <3
> 
> rep if you know the origianl quote =D



Easy.

Hey Ya by OutKast.

"lend me some sugar, I am your neighbor."


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2007)

Forget about the sugar have a spoonful of me
'Cos I taste so sweet.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 6, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Forget about the sugar have a spoonful of me
> 'Cos I taste so sweet.



Haha.
That was really cute. xD


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, I know I've been mia for a while - but why is Gooba's name all sparkly on the online list??? o.0'

:


----------



## Renegade (Apr 6, 2007)

Cuz you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 6, 2007)

lol all mods have sparkly names now..wait apart from some but i cant b bothered to check


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2007)

Flashy flashy let's get smashy
I want to steal some more
But due to flashy images
I'm spazzing on the floor


----------



## martryn (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn, blink and you miss stuff around here.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 7, 2007)

This sucks. I can't be that much of a asshole. /Random rant


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes you can 

Believe in your inner asshole! THE HEART OF THE CARDS!


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 7, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> This sucks. I can't be that much of a asshole. /Random rant



Asshole? You're a cute little bunny wabbit.


----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2007)

congrats too vegeta!


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 7, 2007)

On   what?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Getting laid


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Being Vegeta. *bows before the prince/king*

Isn't Vegeta technically king of all saiyans since his father died?


----------



## akatsuki#2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Being Vegeta. *bows before the prince/king*
> 
> Isn't Vegeta technically king of all saiyans since his father died?



yeah i think so but he keep's calling himself the prince of the saiyans


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Being Vegeta. *bows before the prince/king*
> 
> Isn't Vegeta technically king of all saiyans since his father died?



King of what? Aren't the only living Saiyans him, Goku and their half Saiyan kids?


----------



## akatsuki#2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Being Vegeta. *bows before the prince/king*
> 
> Isn't Vegeta technically king of all saiyans since his father died?





The Pink Cthulhu said:


> King of what? Aren't the only living Saiyans him, Goku and their half Saiyan kids?



and broly depend's when he is bio broly or what butt theyle have kid's so that would still be half saiyan...........i'm confused now


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 7, 2007)

Who are these new mods?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 7, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who are these new mods?



People I haven't insulted yet.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 8, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> People I haven't insulted yet.



You're pushing your luck.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> You're pushing your luck.



I agree with Orochimaru, and that doesn't happen that often.  

Vegeta saying he is the Prince of All the Saiyan sounds more bad ass than king to me. But I am like the ultimate tard when it comes to him.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 8, 2007)

Eh, I'm nobody without the OB and I'm bored. What better way to go than down in flames?

I have shit for luck.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 8, 2007)

*Risu* made Gooba cry and is therefore the new Animanga/Dub Bdome mod!


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 8, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> I agree with Orochimaru, and that doesn't happen that often.



LOL.



Godspeed Redux said:


> Eh, I'm nobody without the OB and I'm bored. What better way to go than down in flames?
> 
> I have shit for luck.



Redeem yourself, it's *never *too late. You don't have to kiss anyone's ass, just be polite and respectful to other members and their opinions, is all they ask. Only then, will you be allowed back to the OB. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> Eh, I'm nobody without the OB and I'm bored. What better way to go than down in flames?
> 
> I have shit for luck.



Your plan is flawed. You are but a minute blip on our radar.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats, _*Risu*_.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 8, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Your plan is flawed. You are but a minute blip on our radar.



That sucks. I fail in all kinds of ways.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> That sucks. I fail in all kinds of ways.



You can turn your fail around, but then, you don't have the testicular fortitude to do that now do you?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 8, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> You can turn your fail around, but then, you don't have the testicular fortitude to do that now do you?



It would amuse you eh? To admit I'm wrong.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> It would amuse you eh? To admit I'm wrong.



Not really, my attitude towards you is forced because I am bored and like to pick on people. You however, are too easy, you lack balls.

You roll over like a dog. You get angered by idiots who are just trying to provoke you. Seriously, your fail lies in the fact, that you have no nuts.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to delete this fucking thread if you don't congratulate Risu already and stop being selfish children.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Especially when King Vegeta had that bad ass goatee, it put Vegeta to shame.


----------



## martryn (Apr 8, 2007)

> I'm going to delete this fucking thread if you don't congratulate Risu already and stop being selfish children.



Abusing your power, once again.  

Congratulations, Risu.  I can't remember if I hate you, or if I'm indifferent to you, but either way don't expect any special treatment.  Becoming a mod is the best way to get you out of the way, I guess.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 8, 2007)

Watch out for martryn, he'll bore you to death.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 8, 2007)

l      o      l


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I remember Vegeta having some facial hair during GT, I think he shaved it off, it's been so long.



GT... eewwww


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, GT was an atrocity on the level of the holocaust.

It honestly was.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> Yeah, GT was an atrocity on the level of the holocaust.
> 
> It honestly was.



Dude, comparing the holocaust to GT is really wrong. You've gone too far there, I mean, GT was WAY worse.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 8, 2007)

I dunno, stuffing folks in a furnace is pretty far out there.

Then again....


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Those dancing things? Baby Vegeta? Super 17?

THE FACT THAT AKIRA TORIYAMA SET IT UP SO GOKU WOULDN'T BE THE HERO OF THE FUTURE AND THESE PEOPLE SHIT ON THAT?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought the ending was worse than anything you mentioned.

"Come Goku, it is time for you to become one with my shiny testicles."


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> I thought the ending was worse than anything you mentioned.
> 
> "Come Goku, it is time for you to become one with my shiny testicles."



Mentioning that is overkill.


----------



## Nico (Apr 8, 2007)

In celebration of Risu moderation 

Also, due to talk of the holocaust...Everyone in this thread is given a free screening of Schindler's List.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> "Come Goku, it is time for you to become one with my shiny testicles."



Sig worthy


----------



## Shiron (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats, Risu.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

Grats d00d

Mods are like Xerces Immortals, cut down one and another will instantly take their place Dx


----------



## Crowe (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 8, 2007)

Gratz Risu.

I'd like to think myself a heavy Vegeta tard. I think that the moment he and Goku had before they fused with the earrings was touching.


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 8, 2007)

*Risu* Is that a boy or girl?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats Risu, a fellow Sasori fan =)

You deserve it lol, especially your work in the battledome.

Holla at me if u need help on a Sasori vs thread


----------



## Ippy (Apr 8, 2007)

Risu's a fellow fan of Harley, so she can't be bad. :3


----------



## Crowe (Apr 8, 2007)

Risu is a he-man.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 8, 2007)

Whoops.


----------



## Shunsuii (Apr 8, 2007)

August 2003 my ass Ronin


----------



## martryn (Apr 8, 2007)

> August 2003 my ass Ronin



Let him gloat.  He's got nothing else.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATE DS FOR PROMOTION. HE NOW HAS THE POWER TO BUKKAKE ON THE WHOLE FORUM. >____________>;;


----------



## Shunsuii (Apr 8, 2007)

martryn said:


> Let him gloat.  He's got nothing else.



So it seems.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 8, 2007)

August 2003 was when NarutoForums.com first started.

This incarnation started in September 2004.

I was the 10th member of the original.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations Don Quixote and Risu.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 8, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> CONGRATULATE DS FOR PROMOTION. HE NOW HAS THE POWER TO BUKKAKE ON THE WHOLE FORUM. >____________>;;



>_________>

Oh shit.


----------



## Nico (Apr 8, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> CONGRATULATE DS FOR PROMOTION. HE NOW HAS THE POWER TO BUKKAKE ON THE WHOLE FORUM. >____________>;;



This may change the fate of NF then...

Congrats David!


----------



## Shiron (Apr 9, 2007)

Ah, DS was promoted? Congrats, then.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Apr 9, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Not really, my attitude towards you is forced because I am bored and like to pick on people. You however, are too easy, you lack balls.
> 
> You roll over like a dog. You get angered by idiots who are just trying to provoke you. Seriously, your fail lies in the fact, that you have no nuts.



Yup, you are correct. I give up.


----------



## ~BlenderBOT~ (Apr 9, 2007)

No one ever congratulated me.

How fortuitous for you that I've been programmed not to experience emotions.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 9, 2007)

lol nice <3

thread title is cute :3 and true XD


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2007)

BlenderBOT, are you a... pleasure model?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

I think BB is K1nj3


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to find out who Incognito is, I'm thinking it might be Celly in disguise.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> I want to find out who Incognito is, I'm thinking it might be Celly in disguise.



Incognito? Thats El Jackal. :3


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2007)

...



I miss Celly.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 9, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> BlenderBOT, are you a... pleasure model?



It's painfully obvious that it's Kagagusha. But I'm sure that other mods have access to that username as well.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2007)

So then yes, it *is* a pleasure model then. Too bad I'm not compatible with his software. I don't use that operating system.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 9, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> Too bad I'm not compatible with his software. I don't use that operating system.



He would very much appreciate it if you would reconsider. Try Vista, who knows? Maybe it'll click.


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> It's painfully obvious that it's Kagagusha. But I'm sure that other mods have access to that username as well.



Now that you mention it, I think you're right (re: it's KK, I don't keep up with the blender crowd, mod or otherwise)) but I'm curious as to what makes you think that.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2007)

Dawn's sig lacks nipples.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 9, 2007)

Blue said:


> Now that you mention it, I think you're right (re: it's KK, I don't keep up with the blender crowd, mod or otherwise)) but I'm curious as to what makes you think that.



Kakashi! Missed you so much. <33  

Here's why I came to that conclusion ..



Kagakusha said:


> I'm going to delete this fucking thread if you don't *congratulate *Risu already and stop being selfish children.





Kagakusha said:


> *CONGRATULATE *DS FOR PROMOTION. HE NOW HAS THE POWER TO BUKKAKE ON THE WHOLE FORUM. >____________>;;





~BlenderBOT~ said:


> No one ever *congratulated *me.
> 
> How fortuitous for you that I've been programmed not to experience emotions.



All three posts in the past couple of days. Yeah, I'm sharp like that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

The fact Kaga is most closely associated with the BB kind gives away too; lots of posts just after the BB makes threads and the fact he made the anouncement of the competition for which the BB account was made.


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 9, 2007)

is *Kagakusha* male or female?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

He's male and producer of 9% of the world's gay.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2007)

Thats 9% too much


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Homophobe


----------



## delirium (Apr 9, 2007)

It's 91% not enough.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Well hef is about 6% by himself...


----------



## Sasori (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok u guys win this round


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

He told me he was a girl at first 













So glad he's not. More sex for me


----------



## Sakura (Apr 10, 2007)

Truth be told, I thought he was a girl until the penis stuck out.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2007)

Tuck it back, confuse the pack.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Because as we all know girls have sticky-in penises.



It's like bellybuttons.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 10, 2007)

O_____o;;;;


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> O_____o;;;;


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2007)

<==


<==


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2007)

KAWAIIIIIII


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Sasori said:


> <==
> 
> 
> <==



Thanks   :3


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 10, 2007)

Sasori said:


> <==
> 
> 
> <==


 
-___________________________-


----------



## Fancy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thread title.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 10, 2007)

Fixed. <(^_^)>


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 10, 2007)

Fight-o! Fight-o~


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Pictures of KK in dresses!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 10, 2007)

lol wtf...........xD


----------



## Procyon (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought peK was a villain. Why isn't this a Super Villain thread? Don't make me call in Marty. He'll tell you all what villains you are.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 10, 2007)

Procyon said:


> I thought peK was a villain. Why isn't this a Super Villain thread? Don't make me call in Marty. He'll tell you all what villains you are.



Because you touch yourself.


----------



## martryn (Apr 10, 2007)

> Because you touch yourself.



Alright, fatty, settle down.  You villain.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Because you touch yourself.



No u.   **


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 10, 2007)

No me   :x


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 10, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> No me   :x



I'll feel your music.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 10, 2007)

martryn said:


> Alright, fatty, settle down.  You villain.



Excuse me?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 11, 2007)

INTERNET FIGHT.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2007)

hi im a moderater im gona modernate this lolz


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> hi im a moderater im gona modernate this lolz



I shall counter you  with  a vagina


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2007)

*runs away crying* 

T____________T **


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2007)

Sexy av, Setoballs. What manga? O:


----------



## mow (Apr 11, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> *Cures with penis*



Always spoiling my plans to make kk my bitch, you impudent fool!


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 11, 2007)

moe said:


> Always spoiling my plans to make kk my bitch, you impudent fool!



*plays dead*   COME AT ME FULL FORCE :3



Setoshi said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn, he's cute I know. But he's mine



D:

*stakes claim*


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 11, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Haha, they got so serious, I lol'd. The guy with a ghas a point.



Seriously, that video was instant classic. There was way too many lol'able quotes from it. Also, I found it incredibly hilarious how they edited _that_ video when it actually aired on FOX News.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm bringing heroes back


----------



## Sakura (Apr 11, 2007)

Heroes! <3


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2007)

Heroes bloody wins! Claire Bennet <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn, he's cute I know. But he's mine



Looks like Asano from Bleach


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

I like Asano better ¬__¬


----------



## Crowe (Apr 11, 2007)

Sucky manga. Average at it's best tbh.

Good mangas?









*Ravages of Time*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 11, 2007)

moridin said:


> I'm bringing heroes back





Also, nice Zombie Powder avy, Mori. :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Sucky manga. Average at it's best tbh.



I can tell from these two pages alone.

This is obviously the climax oh and important battle and this art is frankly pathetic of such aoment when compared to Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 11, 2007)

pek the hero said:


> ok ho is gr8st cop in this intenet site?



So whose dupe-account are you from?


----------



## Nico (Apr 11, 2007)

moridin said:


> I'm bringing heroes back



Heroes get molested on the internet. D:


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 11, 2007)

Can i ask a question 

1) about *Moridan* Didn't he/ She leave or something I swear i saw loads of people saying goodbye?

2) Who's the *Pek*,  so many different *Peks*, *Pek the Villian*, *Pek the Sidekick *and *Pek the Hero *it's really confusing?


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 11, 2007)

1) Mori was taking time off.

2) the ways of peK are mysterious and unknown.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2007)

They must be peKs from alternate realities.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 11, 2007)

You want to be a pek too, narutofangd? Just bow down and swear your undying loyalty to me and I shall turn you into a pek.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds disturbingly sexual :3


----------



## Yosha (Apr 11, 2007)

pek...that damn name remind me of the movie "willow".

"peck peck peck peck"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

peK reminds me of Puck, who is a fairy from Shakespeare ¬__¬


----------



## Mori` (Apr 11, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> I can tell from these two pages alone.
> 
> This is obviously the climax oh and important battle and this art is frankly pathetic of such aoment when compared to Bleach or Naruto.



no, actually its a minor scuffle and wasn't the climax if i remember correctly :/

the art in reborn is great.

---

r.e. me leaving and being back, vegeta answered it.

r.e. zombie powder set, thanks tasku :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

Show me something better then


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 11, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> peK reminds me of Puck, who is a fairy from Shakespeare ?__?



If we shadows have offended, think but this, and all is mended. 
That you have but slumbered here, while these visions did appear, and this weak and idle theme, no more yielding but a dream. 
Gentles, do not reprehend. If you pardon, we will mend. 
Else the Puck a liar call. And so good night unto you all. 
Give me your hands, if we be friends, and Robin shall restore amends.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

Robin Goodfellow


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 11, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> Robin Goodfellow



I played as him back in grade school in that play. <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

Memento mori said:


> I played as him back in grade school in that play. <3



In primary school the only speaking parts I had in the Christmas play were Fozziewig (10) in The Christmas Carrol and Jafar in Alladin (11).

Never played anything else. My sister said I should get a job in an Extra Agency for filming of things.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2007)

You were Jafar? Dude he ruled.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

My evil laugh was very popular 

PS:

In school Nativities I was always a King.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2007)

My friend once had a toy snake staff which had glowy eyes and made a noise. How I wish I had owned one back then.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

Yoshi said:


> My friend once had a toy snake staff which had glowy eyes and made a noise. How I wish I had owned one back then.



I had one of those for the play >___<

I had a fight with it against Alladin


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2007)

Did you get to keep it?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

No, It was borrowed from someone else in the cast.

Didn't want too though, not my kind of toy.

I prefered books.































And computer games


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2007)

Speaking of computer games and such, is anyone buying a PS3 or already owns one?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone own a PS3?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> Does anyone own a PS3?


No but I'm pretty close to owning a PS2 though.

I just need about ?100 more.


----------



## skmt999 (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn, I missed the Carp.

*wanders off again*


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a PS3 but i shouldn't have bought one never been more confused in my life

*Sasori* that quote in your Sig what thread is that in so funny


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2007)

In a Legendary Thread, and can be found where most Legendary Threads reside. The Blades.


----------



## Spell (Apr 13, 2007)

Lol I forgot about this thread 



Renegade said:


> Congrats, _*Risu*_.


Thanks =]



Setoshi said:


> You're right, I'm so used him being called a prince. It's odd calling him a king. Congratulations Risu!


Thankies ^^



Kagakusha said:


> I'm going to delete this fucking thread if you don't congratulate Risu already and stop being selfish children.


Ban them D:



martryn said:


> Abusing your power, once again.
> 
> Congratulations, Risu.  I can't remember if I hate you, or if I'm indifferent to you, but either way don't expect any special treatment.  Becoming a mod is the best way to get you out of the way, I guess.


I have never received neg rep from you so I suppose you don't hate me, Marty  >_>



Nico said:


> In celebration of Risu moderation





Chaotic Melody said:


> Congrats, Risu.





Yoshi said:


> Gratz Risu.


Thank you =)



narutofangd said:


> *Risu* Is that a boy or girl?


Boy



Sasori said:


> Congrats Risu, a fellow Sasori fan =)
> 
> You deserve it lol, especially your work in the battledome.
> 
> Holla at me if u need help on a Sasori vs thread


Thanks Sasori =]



Haterade said:


> Risu's a fellow fan of Harley, so she can't be bad. :3


As pek pointed out I'm he-man.



Orochimaru said:


> Congratulations Don Quixote and Risu.


Thanks =]


----------



## Yosha (Apr 13, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> peK reminds me of Puck, who is a fairy from Shakespeare ?__?



A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2007)

One of the texts for my exam on the first of May T__T

Good job I've already passed the year


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 13, 2007)

Score, no need to revise then.


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2007)

Shiron @ Crowned Innocence has stepped down from his moderator position due to the demands of schoolwork.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish I could take everyone's example of doing school work 

I can see what I am doing is leading to my own failure.


----------



## Shiron (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah, that's too bad; I hope that he's able to work through his problems.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 13, 2007)

Sasori said:


> No but I'm pretty close to owning a PS2 though.
> 
> I just need about ?100 more.


XDDDDDDDD



Sasori said:


> I wish I could take everyone's example of doing school work
> 
> I can see what I am doing is leading to my own failure.


ur jammin wit ur brederins insted


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2007)

I have 6000 words to write by monday T_T


----------



## Renegade (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> I have 6000 words to write by monday T_T



Whip out the pen and paper and start writing


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 13, 2007)

> Shiron @ Crowned Innocence has stepped down from his moderator position due to the demands of schoolwork.



Is that the story we're going with? *notes*


----------



## Shiron (Apr 13, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Is that the story we're going with? *notes*


Yeah, is this what you guys are going with? Perhaps it would have been more convincing if you had moved me into the advisor usergoup first or something. 

  But yeah, for anyone wondering, that pretty much is the truth; the only reason I'm so active right now is because I've finished all of my homework due to some free time a combination of spring break and internet problems gave me to get all of my current homework and such finishished.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 13, 2007)

More people leaving. -___-

I was just getting to know you, Shiron.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Your avy is so cool Kira


----------



## Pinkninja (Apr 14, 2007)

*Sasuke is CUTE!!!!!!!!!*



Yoshi said:


> Your thread rocks,because Sasuke is so cute!!!Keep on havig a thread of Sasuke!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Whip out the pen and paper and start writing



Pen and paper?  

I still ahve two whole days. I can get 3000 words done in 6 hours easily.



Kagakusha said:


> Is that the story we're going with? *notes*



The Knights Templar have nothing on you guys.



Pinkninja said:


> Your thread rocks,because Sasuke is so cute!!!Keep on havig a thread of Sasuke!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 14, 2007)

^ The smeg?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

That's Cthulhu


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 15, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> I have 6000 words to write by monday T_T



Didn't you say to me on MSN that the workload wasn't that much and that you had nothing else to do?
Stop procrastinating, man.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 15, 2007)

Still not a single word down T__T


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 15, 2007)

I still hate you all.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2007)

thats a gd theory


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2007)

lol'ing so hard.
Even the face on the second guy's av is lol-worthy.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm still loling.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)

Blue said:


> I'm still loling.



Male humans always look like that :3

On one server a clan had an in game funneral for a member who died in real life. A rivalc lan found out about it and attacked them during the ceremony. Wiped them out, the funeral clan ahd put away their weapons and were wearing inferior, but better looking gear.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> On one server a clan had an in game funneral for a member who died in real life. A rivalc lan found out about it and attacked them during the ceremony. Wiped them out, the funeral clan ahd put away their weapons and were wearing inferior, but better looking gear.



DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDX


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)

My reaction exactly


----------



## Sasori (Apr 16, 2007)

Brock Samson > *


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw the video for that one, Pink.

It was so wrong, but it felt so good to laugh.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 16, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> You see what WoW does to you? Stop playing it peK.



peK plays WoW?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2007)

An online game with other people? I would have thought peK prefer to play with himself WAKA WAKA WAKA!

*Dodges rotten tomatoes wrapped about bricks*


----------



## geG (Apr 18, 2007)

The Pink Cthulhu said:


> Male humans always look like that :3
> 
> On one server a clan had an in game funneral for a member who died in real life. A rivalc lan found out about it and attacked them during the ceremony. Wiped them out, the funeral clan ahd put away their weapons and were wearing inferior, but better looking gear.



Hahahahaha, oh God XD


----------



## Satan (Apr 18, 2007)

Is my avatar and sigpic scary enough?


----------



## vervex (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG... thanks to all the people who told me "congratz" on page 483 and 484 *_* I didn't even know this thread existed before ! AYE ! <3


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2007)

So yeah, I heard that someone has hacked into our good ol' vBulletin forum and granted the powers of Moderation upon Havoc? True, false...elaborate _shenanigans_?


----------



## geG (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> So yeah, I heard that someone has hacked into our good ol' vBulletin forum and granted the powers of Moderation upon Havoc? True, false...elaborate _shenanigans_?



It's all true, I think. Just look in the blender. He's banned Suz now too.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, Suz is banned. I'm calling shenanigans on this.


----------



## geG (Apr 19, 2007)

lol every time Suz is banned it's a joke

I do kind of agree, her reaction after being banned was kind of odd.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2007)

They had me going for a few minutes, but I'm not buying this anymore.

The "new" member with his "ransom" letters, Havoc being given Moderator powers, Suzu being "banned"..._again_, lots of Staff members posting in the Blender all at once. Yeah...too many red-flags that are burning brightly.


----------



## King (Apr 19, 2007)

Ryuujin` said:


> They had me going for a few minutes, but I'm not buying this anymore.
> 
> The "new" member with his "ransom" letters, Havoc being given Moderator powers, Suzu being "banned"..._again_, lots of Staff members posting in the Blender all at once. Yeah...too many red-flags that are burning brightly.




Yeah, seriously, something must be going on, I have never even seen so much staff only in the blender.

And why Havoc out of all people......?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2007)

Tupac said:


> And why Havoc out of all people......?



For shits and giggles, IMO.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 19, 2007)

Shits and giggles? Who'd be in their right mind to mod Havoc, even as a joke? D:
And influx of staff was due to Suzu's earnest request to stop it all. We do have a staff lounge that comes quite handy to point us in the right direction when needed. ^_^
In any case, Taz took care of it so all's well.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 19, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Shits and giggles? Who'd be in their right mind to mod Havoc, even as a joke? D:
> And influx of staff was due to Suzu's earnest request to stop it all. We do have a staff lounge that comes quite handy to point us in the right direction when needed. ^_^
> In any case, Taz took care of it so all's well.



Well, I don't know. It was an honest guess. >_<

Plus, it just seemed to well...planned out, so to speak. D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 19, 2007)

It's been like that for ... weeks. Thanks for noticing. >


----------



## Fancy (Apr 19, 2007)

Word has it that you're manly. Is there any comments you would like make towards that blatant assumption? I'm sorry, it's rude of me to sit you on the hot seat, but you can always circumvent this so-called commentary and move along as if this never was asked.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Kaga.

Not even as a joke would that be a good idea.  Ever.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 19, 2007)

angrywife said:


> Word has it that you're manly. Is there any comments you would like make towards that blatant assumption? I'm sorry, it's rude of me to sit you on the hot seat, but you can always circumvent this so-called commentary and move along as if this never was asked.


 XD

How 'bout it, KK? XD


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2007)

So any Kira culprits?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

Geg said:


> lol every time Suz is banned it's a joke



Well obviously, everyone loves Suz.

Well, except Sunuvman D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 19, 2007)

Reznor said:


> XD
> 
> How 'bout it, KK? XD



>_>;

I'm incredibly narcissistic. So, I think I'm the shit either way. 

BAM! SKIRTING THE ISSUE PILE!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 19, 2007)

He means yes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 20, 2007)

Wait, isn't that me? D:


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 20, 2007)

Whats wrong with Havoc why wouldn't it be a good idea to make him Mod? he seemed so pleased


----------



## Ippy (Apr 20, 2007)

Cocaine's one hell of a drug.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2007)

^it sure is.........


----------



## Nico (Apr 21, 2007)

Movies that make you want to do drugs.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2007)

Nico said:


> Movies that make you want to do drugs.



Swept Away.

Only thing that will make is bareable.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 21, 2007)

Konoha Theatre is so spammy. >_<


----------



## Nico (Apr 21, 2007)

I go there every day...

How? D:


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 21, 2007)

I want some Asian pussy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 22, 2007)

It doesn't want you though...

wut, no promotions?


----------



## itachi-zan (Apr 22, 2007)

wtf.. what kind of asian pusy....hahaha


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 24, 2007)

We're trying to poison it with noobs who signed up with names like Naruto343942300


----------



## Mukuro (Apr 24, 2007)

Not enough power on this page.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Yet another good Vegeta theme, James.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2007)

Dude, Seto. You're going to actually spoil someone at this rate.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah Seto, that's great...and horrible at the same time.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Lol, I already did. Someone msn'd me asking if Rock actually lost.



Hahahahaha.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Spoilers                     .



In Hamlet everyone dies. Literally.

Seto is becoming an avatar whore of Bass level proportions.


----------



## geG (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone except Horatio and Fortinbras. And maybe that Osric guy. I love how at the last scene there are just dead bodies everywhere.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

What about Rosendude and Guildenthingy?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Spiders on drugs


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2007)

Spiders on drugs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2HipedgM3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2007)

Tch, always have to out do me.

What is iy with that voice? All American Documentaries that aren't Party Political in nature seem to have that same VA.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 26, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What about Rosendude and Guildenthingy?


Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are dead.


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats to you Suz for being moderated.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, Vash is back on the Mod team.


----------



## Archssor (May 2, 2007)

Archssor said:


> hi guyz my names iz teh archssor and im teh funnay so give meh admin powre and i make u wildest dreamz come tru w/ gay pron!11!! kthxbye





Vegeta said:


> SOLD!



So, awhile back I applied for an admin position and I was offered one. I am here to collect my powers!


----------



## Nico (May 2, 2007)

Archssor said:


> So, awhile back I applied for an admin position and I was offered one. I am here to collect my powers!



You lack Strike Ninja....


----------



## Taxman (May 2, 2007)

you missed the expiration date......


----------



## Kaki (May 2, 2007)

But why is his name Vashu and Not Bashu.


----------



## Archssor (May 2, 2007)

Taxman said:


> you missed the expiration date......



Really?! Whenever I go back and check the expiration date it clearly says 6/14/2007. You must still be blind!


----------



## Vegeta (May 4, 2007)

Archssor said:


> Really?! Whenever I go back and check the expiration date it clearly says 6/14/2007. You must still be blind!



Unfortunately for you...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 4, 2007)

Mods are made of lie and deception D:


----------



## Archssor (May 6, 2007)

Vegeta said:


> Unfortunately for you...



This is true. However, who said I was a boy? O_o


----------



## Tubbermaid (May 6, 2007)

Think Taxman would take care of my taxes.

Government be hatin' on me again.


----------



## gabha (May 6, 2007)

Can I join this FC?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2007)

Do you have any Super-Powers?


----------



## gabha (May 6, 2007)

Superpowers? hmm, I can turn invisible, except it only works when no one is watching.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2007)

If you are invisable then no one is watching


----------



## gabha (May 6, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If you are invisable then no one is watching



No no no, I can't activate the invisibility unless no one was watching, and even then if someone saw me it'll be turned off.

Quite a useful power .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2007)

gabha said:


> No no no, I can't activate the invisibility unless no one was watching, and even then *if someone saw me* it'll be turned off.



BUT YOU'RE INVISABLE!


----------



## kimidoll (May 6, 2007)

Lol, someone needs to upload Hate's smilies.


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2007)

gabha said:


> Superpowers? hmm, I can turn invisible, except it only works when no one is watching.


IM THE TICKING TIME BOMB OF FURY RAWR >=D!!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 6, 2007)

I haven't been here in a while


----------



## gabha (May 6, 2007)

Speaking of not being here for a long time, when did they make posts not count here?


----------



## Ippy (May 6, 2007)

Is there anyway to get your post count frozen at a set number?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2007)

gabha said:


> Speaking of not being here for a long time, when did they make posts not count here?



Ever since I can remember



Haterade said:


> Is there anyway to get your post count frozen at a set number?



Nope


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2007)

You just gota keep deleteing ur posts lol

Y u ask Kev-chou-rade?


----------



## Ippy (May 6, 2007)

I was going to ask to get my posts reset to a certain number on a whim, but this is probably for the best.


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2007)

Post count is everything to me.

It would kill for me to lose it.


----------



## gabha (May 6, 2007)

Sasori said:


> Post count is everything to me.
> 
> It would kill for me to lose it.



What about rep?


----------



## skmt999 (May 7, 2007)

*flashes the mods*

Ya, you know you like it.


----------



## Taxman (May 7, 2007)

*takes pictures*.....

psst...it's TBH by the way skmt


----------



## martryn (May 7, 2007)

Damn, I missed boobs.


----------



## skmt999 (May 7, 2007)

Or did you? XD

Hey, TBH! Been a while, ne?

*wanders around thread*

I seriously can't find my camera. I was going to steal the batteries from my roomie's wii controller, but the darned camera has gone missing. Phhht.


----------



## Banned Uchiha Itachi (May 7, 2007)

hate and reg rep is everything


----------



## martryn (May 7, 2007)

> I seriously can't find my camera. I was going to steal the batteries from my roomie's wii controller, but the darned camera has gone missing. Phhht.



Damn, I guess we all missed the great dress-up opportunity.


----------



## Kdol (May 7, 2007)

reset... that would be fine....


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

gabha said:


> What about rep?


That is a given.

After all, repkra is the source of all life.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

*Waits for admin to reset Sasori's rep/post count*


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

*Waits for admins to reset TPN's rep/post in a twisted irony* >=D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

I would't really be that fussed though


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

*Holds TPN in similar fear*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Is that a puppet in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## MiNaC (May 7, 2007)

Is it ok if I break up your not very "hetero" conversation?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

MiNaC said:


> Is it ok if I break up your not very "hetero" conversation?



Only if you wanna find yourself in a very sticky situation.


----------



## gabha (May 7, 2007)

MiNaC said:


> Is it ok if I break up your not very "hetero" conversation?



Let them continue, things are just getting hot


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Is that a puppet in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?


Both 



MiNaC said:


> Is it ok if I break up your not very "hetero" conversation?


You don't have to be gay to enjoy a cock up ur ass /Zazen


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

MiNaC said:


> Is it ok if I break up your not very "hetero" conversation?



Sorry, no threesomes buddy.



gabha said:


> Let them continue, things are just getting hot



Bow-chika-bow-wow



Sasori said:


> You don't have to be gay to enjoy a cock up ur ass /Zazen



As a wise man once said



			
				Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Remember TPN, it's not gay unless the balls touch.


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

How about we cover our balls with cling film and we can rub them against each other all we want


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Kinky


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2007)

Full scale faggotry.  

It's expected wherever Sasori posts.


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2007)

lol shit I didn't think Taichou would see that xDD

Anyways, this is coming from the same guy who follows me just to read my "faggotry" posts. Most likely while fapping.


----------



## Ippy (May 7, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol shit I didn't think Taichou would see that xDD


You posted in plain sight. 



Sasori said:


> Anyways, this is coming from the same guy who follows me just to read my "faggotry" posts. Most likely while fapping.


Your spam can be found pretty much all over the forums, so I'm hardly "following" you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Full scale faggotry.
> 
> It's expected wherever Sasori posts.



Hey bitch, give me a little credit please


----------



## Kaki (May 7, 2007)

*Waits for sasori and TPN to get checked*

*9999 GET !!!  *


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

So 10000 is mine .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> *Waits for sasori and TPN to get checked*



Get checked?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

LOL. You're too slow. xD

This was a place holder. I will make 10 K mine tomorrow, I promise. ^__*


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

You're late Suzuzuzu


----------



## Splintered (May 7, 2007)

Awesome post number get!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

No, sorry, me it is


----------



## Splintered (May 7, 2007)

10000 get again!

I can undelete posts ya know ;D


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 7, 2007)

/posts

Keep going.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2007)

lol what happen


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Can I change the number just by going back and deleting my old posts?

Quick, someone alert the other mods to this fun new game


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

It's mine dammit!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

All is one -_____-


----------



## Kagakusha (May 7, 2007)

Congratulate _*9Tail-Hokage*_ for building up enough hatred. Hail new Library mod!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 7, 2007)

Cooooool.

Too bad I don't go there.


----------



## kimidoll (May 7, 2007)

First to congratulate. >DDDD

Congrats 9Tail-Hokage! Good luck with all the noobs and shitty quality threads there.

EDIT: Nevermind. ;o;

I never go to the library, but it seems hilarious.


----------



## Kaki (May 7, 2007)

Good to see you are as full of fagotry as ever. 

DIE PINKY!!


----------



## Shiron (May 7, 2007)

Congrats, 9Tail-Hokage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> DIE PINKY!!





Kagakusha said:


> Congratulate _*9Tail-Hokage*_ for building up enough hatred. Hail new Library mod!



After seeing that post I almost did Dx


----------



## gabha (May 7, 2007)

Congrats 9-Tails. I believe you're only the second Naruto 'fan' to be library moded since Wrath, am I correct.

Oh, and the 10000th post mysteriously went to Suz, I wonder how that happened .


----------



## Splintered (May 7, 2007)

Grats to 9Fail.



> Oh, and the 10000th post mysteriously went to Suz, I wonder how that happened


Not anymore.


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

after deleting 3 posts, I gave up


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

vanh said:


> after deleting 3 posts, I gave up



Thanks for giving it back to me. 

_*pats vanh's head*_


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

well, it's not like the 10,000th post is worth the time deleting 15 more posts  anyway . * thinks of making it on the 20,000th post *

Posts in this thread don't count anymore >.>


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

vanh said:


> well, it's not like the 10,000th post is worth the time deleting 15 more posts  anyway . * thinks of making it on the 20,000th post *
> 
> Posts in this thread don't count anymore >.>



Sour grapes? ^__^

It took 3 years or so to get to 10K, I don't think this thread will ever make it to 20 K. -___-


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Sour grapes? ^__^



Not quite . I'm not that desperate for it. 



			
				splintered said:
			
		

> 10000 get again!



But she is


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

vanh said:


> But she is



Her efforts have gone to waste. xP


----------



## vanh (May 7, 2007)

Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Her efforts have gone to waste. xP



Good to see you're still the same old old man .


----------



## Orochimaru (May 7, 2007)

vanh said:


> Good to see you're still the same old old man .



Your mum is old. I'm brand spanking new.


----------



## Banned Uchiha Itachi (May 8, 2007)

huh? If anyone should be modded for having enough hatred, this is me!
(neg rep me if you don't want me as mod)


----------



## gabha (May 8, 2007)

vanh said:


> Posts in this thread don't count anymore >.>



Ah, so posts did count here before, I knew my memory wasn't busted.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 8, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Congratulate _*9Tail-Hokage*_ for building up enough hatred. Hail new Library mod!


*bows* Thanks you for the introduction. I'll try my hardest not to abuse people and stuff.


Kimihiro said:


> First to congratulate. >DDDD
> 
> Congrats 9Tail-Hokage! Good luck with all the noobs and shitty quality threads there.
> 
> ...


Ah, and I do happen to call that cesspool my home, for the most part.


			
				gabha said:
			
		

> Congrats 9-Tails. I believe you're only the second Naruto 'fan' to be library moded since Wrath, am I correct.


Yes, and I am appropriately enraged at the fact. I will let my rage known in some thread, somewhere down the line.


			
				Fail-Medical Splintern said:
			
		

> Grats to 9Fail.


I've always hated you.

Thanks to everybody else that congratulated me. No doubt, I'll be a much better Mod (as I am a person) than Splintered was (no wait, still is). I'll be as awesome as ever.


----------



## narutofangd (May 8, 2007)

Yes Yes the library is by far the best forum on these boards


----------



## Hiroshi (May 8, 2007)

> Thanks to everybody else that congratulated me. No doubt, I'll be a much better Mod (as I am a person) than Splintered was (no wait, still is). I'll be as awesome as ever.



Congrats 9Tail. I'm sure you will be great.
Btw, House = 

ANyways i've seen you around and you're nice so congrats!




> Yes Yes the library is by far the best forum on these boards



Yep, and Naruto Ave. is basically only where i post so  
Besides naruto manga is basically the origin of the forums and hte anime etc...


----------



## gabha (May 8, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Yes Yes the library is by far the best forum on these boards





Hiroshi said:


> Yep, and Naruto Ave. is basically only where i post so
> Besides naruto manga is basically the origin of the forums and hte anime etc...



A sentiment that's shared by oh-so-few of my regdate-year peers .


----------



## Banned Uchiha Itachi (May 8, 2007)

Great! Yet another narutard mod. Sasutards have no future?


----------



## narutofangd (May 8, 2007)

Yes maybe now Seiko will get banned


----------



## gabha (May 8, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Great! Yet another narutard mod. Sasutards have no future?



There has only been one other Avenue Narutard mod, and that was Wrath. Even that happened a long time ago.

The current and past admins' majority are Sasuketards.


----------



## Banned Uchiha Itachi (May 8, 2007)

really? can you tell me the names of the sasutards? because I never noticed one. I've noticed mostly narutards or kunoichitards.

nothing personnal because I hate both naru & sasu, they're both weak and lack hatred.


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2007)

Sasuketards? Most of the staff are major Sannintards.


----------



## gabha (May 8, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Specturm
> sunshine and gasoline
> Reznor
> 
> ...



IIRC Ronin once changed his name to Sasuke.

That Leaves TO, Gooba, Vash and Blue (did I miss any?). So if you change 'majority' to 'half' in my original statement it'll be true (If I got the admins right)


----------



## Nico (May 8, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Specturm
> sunshine and gasoline
> Reznor
> 
> ...



I could think of a few more.

There's James.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Specturm
> sunshine and gasoline
> Reznor
> 
> ...



I'm a Cassandra Cain fanboy through and through.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2007)

I lack "tard"  


I'm a free agent and have no loyalties


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 8, 2007)

All these new mods are pissing me off.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 8, 2007)

Why's that?


----------



## Blue (May 8, 2007)

gabha said:


> IIRC Ronin once changed his name to Sasuke.
> 
> That Leaves TO, Gooba, Vash and Blue (did I miss any?). So if you change 'majority' to 'half' in my original statement it'll be true (If I got the admins right)



I like Sasuke a LOOOOOT more than Naruto, so you can add me to that list. I'm an ex-Sannintard, now a Sakuratard.
[/isblue]


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> All these new mods are pissing me off.


O, beware, my lord, of jealousy!
It is the green-eyed monster which doth mock the meat it feeds on.
Prithee, O, Iago! Don't kill thy Cassio!


----------



## Taxman (May 8, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Why's that?



because he's not one....


----------



## martryn (May 8, 2007)

Who are the new mods?


----------



## Taxman (May 8, 2007)

martryn said:


> Who are the new mods?



the most recent mods since April are suz, vervex, Risu, and 9tail-hokage

vash if you want to be technical


----------



## Birkin (May 9, 2007)

Taxman is my honey bunny. :333


----------



## narutofangd (May 9, 2007)

So what are the chances  of Seiko being Banned?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 9, 2007)

Not great, from what I've seen of his recent posts. He's not much of a rule-breaker. Stubborn in some things he may be, but stubborness has never been a good reason to ban anyone.


Setoshi said:


> Specturm
> sunshine and gasoline
> Reznor
> 
> ...


That Julie woman doesn't count. She likes everyone! I would throw myself in there, seeing as how I've been admitted in the U C H I H A family, but people know I'm more a Narutard than anything. I'm putting them on the map.


----------



## narutofangd (May 9, 2007)

9Tail-Hokage what does Oxymoron mean?


----------



## martryn (May 9, 2007)

Whoa, 9Tail is a mod?  I totally missed that one.


----------



## QuoNina (May 9, 2007)

*P A N D A PWNS* you _hard_. 

(and I _almost _guessed it right )


----------



## gabha (May 9, 2007)

Me me me        .


----------



## Robotkiller (May 9, 2007)

Oh, shit. 9-Tails got modded? I'm behind on my forum politics.


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2007)

lol same. Congrats 9TH.


----------



## gabha (May 9, 2007)

I believe we were promised some Pokeman see-age.


----------



## Vegeta (May 9, 2007)

U C H I H A's rock.

But they are crap compared to M I Y A T A and the S A I Y A N's!


----------



## Kagakusha (May 10, 2007)

You all fail.

*S A K U R A* ftw ffs ktplz


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 10, 2007)

Haruno!


----------



## gabha (May 10, 2007)

She, along with Chiyo, took down one of the deadliest Akastuki members shown.


----------



## Sasuke_Asakura (May 10, 2007)

how da ya even become a mod?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 10, 2007)

dey see him rollin
dey h8in
_*Amaretti*_ be moddin the Cafe


----------



## kimidoll (May 10, 2007)

I knew it would eventually come, congrats Amaretti.

Wow, I post fast. .__.


----------



## Astronaut (May 10, 2007)

I don't know any of these new people getting modded.


----------



## Shiron (May 10, 2007)

Congrats Amaretti.  From what I've seen of your posts, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## gabha (May 10, 2007)

I always took Amaretti as a library guy, didn't know he was active enough in the cafe to get modded. Congrats.


----------



## Shiron (May 10, 2007)

gabha said:


> I always took Amaretti as a library guy, didn't know he was active enough in the cafe to get modded. Congrats.


Speaking as a lurker of the Cafe, yes, he is indeed active there.


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2007)

Thanks. I really look forward to clean Café and help the already awesome mod Vash.


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2007)

Oh, congrats 9Tail! Well deserved.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 11, 2007)

How come my name's black on the first page, second post?! And Amaretti gets the customary mod-green?! PEEPOLE ALWAZE TRYNA POOT THA NARUTARD DOUN. ALWAZE.

(and thank for any extra congratulations that came my way)


----------



## Sasori (May 11, 2007)

gabha said:


> She, along with Chiyo, took down one of the deadliest Akastuki members shown.






Kagakusha said:


> dey see him rollin
> dey h8in
> _*Amaretti*_ be moddin the Cafe


lol congrats Amaretti. Talented artist too =)



Daughterboy said:


> I don't know any of these new people getting modded.


lol n00b


----------



## Nico (May 11, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol congrats Amaretti. Talented artist too =)
> 
> lol n00b



* agrees with Sasori about Amaretti*

Dawn is a n00b...D: 

Congrats radishbak =]


----------



## Green Lantern (May 11, 2007)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Congratulations for radishbak for modddd~





			
				Nico said:
			
		

> Congrats radishbak =]



Cheers! Visit the Bdome sometime


----------



## Shiron (May 11, 2007)

Congrats, Radishbak.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 12, 2007)

Congratulations, Radishbak!

.. now change you're freakin' 1 year old avatar. <3


----------



## Astronaut (May 12, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol n00b





Nico said:


> Dawn is a n00b...D:



 **


----------



## martryn (May 12, 2007)

Radishbak?  I totally thought that was a mod practical joke.  In fact, I still think it is.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 12, 2007)

Is it my postcount which puts people off? Or am I just a bad person?


----------



## call to arms (May 12, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Is it my postcount which puts people off? Or am I just a bad person?



Quality over quantity, right? Congrats btw. 

And to you too, Amaretti.


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2007)

Actually he was one of the OB members that donated his post count to CBG.

He had 1000+ posts IIRC.


----------



## Renegade (May 12, 2007)

Damn, Radishback got modded? Congrats dude.


----------



## gabha (May 12, 2007)

So who's getting modded today?


----------



## Ippy (May 12, 2007)

jplaya goddamn it!


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2007)

^ lol that would bring about the end of the forums.

I think for a good april fools, they should step down and pass on their power to trolls lol

Imagine a NF where the mods were: LotU, Ando, Jplaya, MG87, YAMATO WOOD, All versions of Norli (lol) etc...

Ths amount of modfucking and power abuse would be over 9000, similar to this:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 12, 2007)

That's what _she_ said.


----------



## Mukuro (May 13, 2007)

M     a     d.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2007)

D a              m.


----------



## Ram (May 14, 2007)

Well done radishbak yea it's just haters.

and lol the title should be renamed: hopefuls who try and post funny shit to entertain the mods thread.


----------



## Kaki (May 14, 2007)

Sasori, I like how you are keeping the 7777 post count....



> Is it my postcount which puts people off? Or am I just a bad person?


 It may if you donated them to CBG. Congrads, I don't think I know you much but your join date is good.


----------



## gabha (May 17, 2007)

9Tail-Hokage is the strictest avenue mod I've seen for some time, make me afraid to go to the Library .


----------



## Shiron (May 17, 2007)

gabha said:


> 9Tail-Hokage is the strictest avenue mod I\'ve seen for some time, make me afraid to go to the Library .


Yeah, he does seem to be pretty strict. But I think the Library needed a strict mod like him to help improve the quality of the area. Because of that, I actually feel better about going into the Library now, so I suppose our opinons differ on this.

Although, I hope he doesn\'t wear himself out from being so strict or some such thing. I\'d rather him be leinent and continue to be an awesome poster and such, then for him to be strict, quickly wear himself out, and cause him to need a break from the forum or some such thing.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 18, 2007)

Mods are normally a bit strict initially, it's just to get rid of the rubbish that's built up and also to make things easier later on.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

9tail-hokage wasnt loved as a child. he vents by laying down the law harder than the police.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2007)

Please to be congratulating *Comic Book Guy*. He has been accepted by the Akatsuki brotherhood and shall henceforth be known as THE WILL OF THE OBD XTREME!


----------



## Astronaut (May 19, 2007)

Wow, he got promoted fast.

Congratulations Walter. <3


----------



## Stealth Tomato (May 19, 2007)

/grin

We're here to rain destruction!


----------



## Green Lantern (May 19, 2007)

Kaga you bastard! I made that post firstest!


----------



## Astronaut (May 19, 2007)

Ew. Who's idea was it to promote Brian? [lulz]


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2007)

Shaddup, radish. I thought of it before you did.


----------



## gabha (May 19, 2007)

CBG can ban me now   .

lol, congratulations.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

so in other words comic book guy is a smod now?


----------



## Ippy (May 19, 2007)

Thou must carryeth the willeth of the OB.....eth.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

If I ever became a mod for this site even as a temporary joke Id probably shit my pants(more than once even). But being a smod would probably make me  happier than when I lost my virginity.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2007)

^ ........................................


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 19, 2007)

Since this place stinks of Mod, I'll ask here. Who negged Crimson Dragoon with my name? 

Please post the name.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2007)

Didn't you PM me about this? I told you I'd take care of it. And I did.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 19, 2007)

Kaga said:


> Didn't you PM me about this? I told you I'd take care of it. And I did.



I wanna know who. And I thank you for the quick help.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2007)

I can't keep track of all these here mods D:


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2007)

When did Vash become a smod? Lol.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2007)

You mean this time or the first time?


----------



## kimidoll (May 19, 2007)

This           time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> This           time.



Just now as far as I know D:


----------



## Robotkiller (May 19, 2007)

Well, they needed to give him some _actual_ power if they expected him to keep order in the cafe`, the place has become flaming/rep abuse central.

I just realized I was elite enough to post here


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 19, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Well, they needed to give him some _actual_ power if they expected him to keep order in the cafe`, the place has become flaming/rep abuse central.
> 
> I just realized I was elite enough to post here



You're Elite enough to post anywhere dear.  You're forum Aristocracy.

RK for Blender mod


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2007)

Yay to Comic Book Guy !


----------



## Renegade (May 19, 2007)

Congrats CBG.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> When did Vash become a smod? Lol.



Since he became better at being an asshole


----------



## Orochimaru (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations Comic Book Gai. 

I'm curious as to what's the difference between a "Salieri" and an "Advisor." Anyone?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2007)

^ None.


----------



## Darkhope (May 20, 2007)

So many new mods/positions. Congrats peeps~


----------



## Kaki (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2007)

lol congrats CBG.


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

If someone made me just a normal mod Id pobably let them have my ps3 that i dont really use for free. I would do a damn good job too.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 21, 2007)

Congrats to Comic Book Guy!


----------



## Haruko (May 21, 2007)

Gratz CBG.

How does one become one of these Staff members.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 21, 2007)

A post from the admin, Gooba, himself, HERE on the matter...

They also have said that the best thing is not to ask.


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

I disagree. if you ask to be one then that means you have confidence in your abilities so asking is great.


----------



## Sasori (May 21, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I disagree. if you ask to be one then that means you have confidence in your abilities so asking is great.


It worked for MG87.

Give it a try


----------



## Taxman (May 21, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I disagree. if you ask to be one then that means you have confidence in your abilities so asking is great.



If you have to ask, then you aren't meant for the job.

Usually when you ask, it means that you've wanted to be a staff member instead of being a normal member.  Those that ask show signs of just wanting the power and being selfish.  

anyone can be confident in their abilities and say "can I be a mod?", doesn't mean they deserve the job. 

Those that don't ask, but instead worry about the community as a whole and work hard at making it better whether it be good discussions, calming down flame wars, and generally helping out show a lot more of their abilities than those that just ask if they can.  They will be contacted by the staff.

Actions always speak louder than words.

You do not contact the staff...the staff contacts you.


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

is that like the mafia you dont contact them they contact you?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 21, 2007)

Everyone promoted to modship never expressed outward interest in the position. Think about it. :I


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

Kaga said:


> Everyone promoted to modship never expressed outward interest in the position. Think about it. :I




except mg87 as someone said a few posts up.i guess his ass kissing skills were over nine thooussaaaandddd!!!!


----------



## delirium (May 21, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> except mg87 as someone said a few posts up.i guess his ass kissing skills were over nine thooussaaaandddd!!!!



MG87 was never a mod. It was all a joke. And how did the joke happen in the first place? Because he made a thread in the plaza asking to become a mod. Think about that for a second.


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

I think mg87 should have been given a chance as a mod. worst case scenario is he isn't that great and you kick him back down to normal member status.


----------



## Taxman (May 21, 2007)

^the joke started when two members knowing what would happen if someone asked told him to make a thread asking...



> I think mg87 should have been given a chance as a mod. worst case scenario is he isn't that great and you kick him back down to normal member status.



.............................


----------



## gabha (May 21, 2007)

Don't listen to them Symbiote, anyone who's been here long enough knows that a web-cam and fishing rod are all you need to become mos (candlesticks will also be involved if you want a higher position).


----------



## Ippy (May 21, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ^the joke started when two members knowing what would happen if someone asked told him to make a thread asking...


ROFL

Neji and Ram! XD


----------



## kimidoll (May 21, 2007)

Del, did you get the stock in your set from dA? O:

Links.


----------



## Taxman (May 21, 2007)

Haterade said:


> ROFL
> 
> Neji and Ram! XD



nope.....


----------



## gabha (May 21, 2007)

Haterade said:


> ROFL
> 
> Neji and Ram! XD



bootz and fat-nin were the ones banned for it, so _officially_ it's their fault.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 21, 2007)

super hero moderator

fighting for their client

wearing sexy mini skirts 

and being self reliant


----------



## Ippy (May 21, 2007)

Taxman said:


> nope.....





gabha said:


> bootz and fat-nin were the ones banned for it, so _officially_ it's their fault.


Oh shi-

I coulda sworn they told me......

Anyway, in any case, the whole thing was hilarious.  "this is getting rele gay..."

XDDDDD


----------



## delirium (May 22, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Del, did you get the stock in your set from dA? O:
> 
> Links.



Yeah, I got them from DA.

 did my sig and  did my avatar.



troublesum-chan said:


> super hero moderator
> 
> fighting for their client
> 
> ...



FUTURAMA WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!


----------



## gabha (May 22, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Oh shi-
> 
> I coulda sworn they told me......



What you were told is true, that's why I emphasized officially.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 22, 2007)

gabha said:


> What you were told is true, that's why I emphasized officially.



No it wasn't. I read that thread and it *definitely *was fat-nin. I have no clue as to why they would ban him for it though.


----------



## Ippy (May 22, 2007)

gabha said:


> What you were told is true, that's why I emphasized officially.


Gotcha, gotcha.


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2007)

Neji made a post "MG87 for mod" but unless there was a PM convo between him and bootz or something going on on IRC...he didn't actually make the post telling MG87 to make the thread asking to be one...



Neji said:


> MG87 for        mod





Fat NIN said:


> Seconded.....





MG87 said:


> i was quoting on the posts, deal with it
> 
> and YES I SHOULD BE MOD





MG87 said:


> hmm yea make a thread lol idk ask 1 of the mods





bootz said:


> MG87 you know all you have to do to become a mod is request it in the plaza by making a new topic about it. It happened to a guy that only had 50 posts.





Samurai Man said:


> yeah ask for it





MG87 said:


> so just make a poll/thread? you sure the mods wont get mad? and if i do im gonna get alot of BS lol





Fat NIN said:


> No really you know that Mod Hokage Naruto he joined Mar 06 and asked for the jpb by making a thread and got it.





MG87 said:


> well how many votes to i need? or if 1 of the mods likes me?





bootz said:


> No dude we're serious. The mods won't get mad and they'll probably make you one.
> 
> EDIT: Only a few. And the mods vote counts for 10 here. Super Mods vote count for 20 and Admin votes counts for 50.





bootz said:


> Yeah don't worry. Also the people on the last page probably will too.





Samurai Man said:


> yeah like me





Fat NIN said:


> See MG87, there's nothing to worry about.





bootz said:


> But please help with stuff like inserting avatars when you become one.





MG87 said:


> hmm ok.... i hope you guys are right and not fucking with me





bootz said:


> Dude only assholes would do that.





Fat NIN said:


> Yeah when you become Mod hook us k.





MG87 said:


> ok its up there.... thx for not being assholes




@oro:  some pranks just go way past the line...


----------



## Ippy (May 22, 2007)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

I never saw those posts! XD

I only saw the initial "rele gay" thread in the Complaints, and the end result in the Plaza.


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

hmm taxman lacks hatred


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2007)

O RLY **


----------



## Rhaella (May 22, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 22, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Mods are normally a bit strict initially, it's just to get rid of the rubbish that's built up and also to make things easier later on.


Well. It's the two-week mod syndrome thing, isn't it? Eventually I will lighten up. But I can't allow the longtime pricks to remain so, and so on and so forth and blah blah.

If you ask me what kind of mod I am, I'd liken myself to a combination of Splintered, Vash, and, of course, P a p a.

Just don't catch me in the Library when I'm Dr. Pepper deprived.


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

*hands dr pepper*

with that said vashu can be a dick lol.


----------



## delirium (May 22, 2007)

Mod... Double Posting? What is this madness?


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

_*This is SPPPAARRTTTAAAAA*_


----------



## Dionysus (May 22, 2007)

I'll give everyone on this forum one million dollars if I can be a mod.

Edit: also, under advisement, I'm offering fellatio and cunnilingus as well.  Come one, cum all!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> I'll give everyone on this forum one million dollars if I can be a mod.



Do you own a small country or a large corperation?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 22, 2007)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> If you ask me what kind of mod I am, I'd liken myself to a combination of Splintered, Vash, and, of course, P a p a.



Don't be so hard on yourself neintails.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 22, 2007)

He's missing two more mods so he can become Captain Planet.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Sweet jebus, kaga's really showing us what a staff member on a mission looks like. He's got to have banned at least 8 dupes within the last 2 or so hours @__@

It's times like this where i'm ashamed to be a blenderite.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

You should be ashamed


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

whoever fixes the correcting error error is the fucking forum superhero.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

Ha, it won't be any of these useless double crossing, back stabbing bastards who does it.

They lack the power.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

i really need to blow out some girls o rings.


----------



## gabha (May 24, 2007)

First post belnder post.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

who likes my ava?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2007)

This title is a lie.

Change it too something more appropriate. "Forum Beaurocrat" thread maybe.

I may have spelt some words wrong in there.


----------



## Meijin (May 28, 2007)

What happened to all the buttsexing


----------



## Sasori (May 28, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> except mg87 as someone said a few posts up.i guess his ass kissing skills were over nine thooussaaaandddd!!!!


He didn't kiss no mod ass.



Delirium said:


> MG87 was never a mod. It was all a joke. And how did the joke happen in the first place? Because he made a thread in the plaza asking to become a mod. Think about that for a second.





Taxman said:


> ^the joke started when two members knowing what would happen if someone asked told him to make a thread asking...
> 
> 
> 
> .............................





Haterade said:


> ROFL
> 
> Neji and Ram! XD





Taxman said:


> nope.....





Haterade said:


> Oh shi-
> 
> I coulda sworn they told me......
> 
> ...





Orochimaru said:


> No it wasn't. I read that thread and it *definitely *was fat-nin. I have no clue as to why they would ban him for it though.





Taxman said:


> Neji made a post "MG87 for mod" but unless there was a PM convo between him and bootz or something going on on IRC...he didn't actually make the post telling MG87 to make the thread asking to be one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea the way it "started" was by Ram and Neji's suggestion that MG87 should be mod, due to the mod game in the GB FC.

Thusly MG87 began to believe that he was mod material.

Fat NIN and Bootz, took it upon themselves to take the opportunity to make a fool of him, by telling him to make the thread etc, and the rest u know.

That's what Taichou meant by "Ram and Neji".



Meijin said:


> What happened to all the buttsexing


It never stopped.


----------



## Ram (May 28, 2007)

haha, I don't remember being involved. 




			
				The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> This title is a lie.
> 
> Change it too something more appropriate. "Forum Beaurocrat" thread maybe.
> 
> I may have spelt some words wrong in there.



Posts in this thread:


> Procyon   	820
> Aman 	658
> Naruyamcha 	494
> sunshine and gasoline 	463 passed
> ...



Keep trying TPN, I'm sure it'll pay off one day!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2007)

What does that have too do with the price of fish?


----------



## Ram (May 28, 2007)

I think your spelling is holding you back.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2007)

My spelling holding me back is as to a runner with an ingrowing toenail, who'se just has his over leg shot off, is missing both eyes and is a whitey.


----------



## Kaki (May 28, 2007)

oh, get a new avy.


----------



## carnage (May 28, 2007)

says the person with an ugly baby as his ava


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 29, 2007)

Someone ban me


----------



## carnage (May 29, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Says the person with a Blender as a ava.



Its a dedication to the konoha blender that was taken down which mysteriously enough has risen from the grave,


----------



## Vegeta (May 30, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Its a dedication to the konoha blender that was taken down which mysteriously enough has risen from the grave,



No mystery at all.  

*Vegeta* has logged out.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2007)

The Karin thread icon needs an editing


----------



## A.U.X.I.L.A.R.Y (Jun 4, 2007)

Now I know which sections have the mods that actually like me....


----------



## Sasori (Jun 4, 2007)

Ram said:


> haha, I don't remember being involved.


You nominated MG87 as a mod in GB HQ.

So far, you are the only one who has had their prediction come true lol



Vegeta said:


> No mystery at all.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2007)

hef returns D:

phear you straight folk


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2007)

Huh, did Grrblt get advisor'd?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah...and so did Moridin


----------



## Hef (Jun 10, 2007)

Draining two men of their powers is nothing new to me.  Do continue with your lives, folks.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 10, 2007)

Geg said:


> Huh, did Grrblt get advisor'd?


Nerd needs to come back  


TheBlindHyuuga said:


> yeah...and so did Moridin





Hef said:


> Draining two men of their powers is nothing new to me.  Do continue with your lives, folks.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 10, 2007)

lol. Hef, we had all thought you died in some sort of horrible gay sex-train incident involving you splintered and kagu


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd trade those punks for Heffalump anyday


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2007)

Congrats to QuoNina


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jun 12, 2007)

Whoopee! >__>


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats Nina, but don't go around stalking with your laser eyes... if you can help it that it. XD


Oh wait, hef is back? Awesome. 


Edit: Marsala was promoted too!? Congrats!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 8, 2011)

Lots of forum history in this thread but it's just too big so it needs to get chopped!

It's successor is right .


----------

